# Authenticate This LONGCHAMP



## Swanky

FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION:

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.

Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
*Ensure that your links open*.
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.

:useless:
Label your item.
Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication.


*Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*


TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## SaffysMom

Hi there, I ordered this online from Qoo10, and just received the item yesterday. Paid about US$120 for it, as they said it was a Group Buy deal. But upon inspection, something tells me that the item might be fake. I compared it to my other Longchamps and there are minor differences. Please see the pictures below and help me authenticate. Lost a night of sleep thinking of this. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Hydrangea
Size: 10"W x 8 ½"H x 6"D (​Small)

Here's the link to the photos that I posted on my blog:
https://beautypalette.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-in-hydrangea/

Thanks so much!

Love, Saffysmom


----------



## catinthesky

Hi, please help me authenticate 2 Le Pliage Neo bags that I bought recently. I am feeling that they may be fake. 

*Name/item description/specific item:* 2 Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Navy Blue & Hydrangea

*Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic

Photos of the navy blue bag:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5cr5ulvtkkjb0wf/20141224_142311.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/88hf9rpfcml3cdj/20141224_142408.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4kywrmap4qwslh/20141224_142606.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fk1kyqwesptxkd/20141224_142632.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3x8ics7nn3tgoda/2014-12-24 14.35.19.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0cjtj2iae8ycrg/2014-12-24 14.34.56.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/izrqijls1d4epyg/IMG-20141223-WA0000.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3y7pp4992bpqxi7/IMG-20141223-WA0002.jpg?dl=0

Photos of the Hydrangea bag:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pjnj8gk0n6vhv06/2014-12-24 14.33.40.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/75luxqfk9pjxru1/2014-12-24 14.32.58.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bzu1du9grrrlobt/2014-12-24 14.34.09.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ue9l56adix7dk4c/2014-12-24 14.32.13.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nhtflltm7jxgzvw/2014-12-24 14.31.42.jpg?dl=0

Many thanks!!!


----------



## redlipstick03

Hi, you may have overlooked my previous message. Please help authenticate my new Longchamp.  Seller claims this is authentic, but looking at some of the earlier posts, it seems fake to me. Many thanks in advance! 

Item: Longchamp Neo (medium) 
Color: Navy
Photos: http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/re...Planetes Neo


----------



## nina1988

Please help me authenticate this bag:
Longchamp neo
Size: medium
Color: black

Thanks


----------



## emptied_bottle

Hi

Please authenticate:

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo - Medium
Seller: -
Link: http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/emptiedbottle/library/LC Neo

Thanks


----------



## sandcori

Please kindly help to authenticate this longchamp harmonie in purple/plum large long handle, many thanks im advanced.


----------



## sandcori

sandcori said:


> Please kindly help to authenticate this longchamp harmonie in purple/plum large long handle, many thanks im advanced.



Sorry forgot the pictures


----------



## SaffysMom

I'm reposting this as I realised I should not be linking to my blog for the photos. I just hope you can see my photos from Flickr. "Hi there, I ordered this online from Qoo10, and just received the item yesterday. Paid about US$120 for it, as they said it was a Group Buy deal. But upon inspection, something tells me that the item might be fake. I compared it to my other Longchamps and there are minor differences. Please see the pictures below and help me authenticate. Lost a night of sleep thinking of this. Thanks so much!

Item Name:*Longchamp*Le Pliage Neo in Hydrangea
Size:

10"W x 8 ½"H x 6"D (Small)"

https://flic.kr/s/aHsk769j2Y


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandcori said:


> Sorry forgot the pictures



This is Fake. Sorry .


----------



## sandcori

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry .



Thanks 

But, I found it there are 2 code: 1743 and 1887 from this web, could yoi please check again?
Many thanks in advanced

http://www.dutyfree24.com/comm/Blog_Popup.aspx?gdcd=0201015552
http://m.dutyfree24.com/pd/gdinfo.aspx?GDCD=0201015559&OptionCD=001


----------



## RochRumRunner

For your review and authentication. 
Thank you ever so kindly. 

Item: longchamp LE Pliage tote
Color: Orange 
Listing number: 151520468113
Seller: foggy_172
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/151520468113?_mwBanner=1

Additional pics per submittal request.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandcori said:


> Thanks
> 
> But, I found it there are 2 code: 1743 and 1887 from this web, could yoi please check again?
> Many thanks in advanced
> 
> http://www.dutyfree24.com/comm/Blog_Popup.aspx?gdcd=0201015552
> http://m.dutyfree24.com/pd/gdinfo.aspx?GDCD=0201015559&OptionCD=001



The Harmonie is authentic ( codes/tags can be copied and faked).
Im very sorry, I didnt notice I was quoting the wrong post. I seem to have  difficulties posting ever since I upgraded my software. 

@nina1988: Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

@catinthesky: Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

@emptiedbottle: Please post better photos. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

RochRumRunner said:


> For your review and authentication.
> Thank you ever so kindly.
> 
> Item: longchamp LE Pliage tote
> Color: Orange
> Listing number: 151520468113
> Seller: foggy_172
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/151520468113?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Additional pics per submittal request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845769
> View attachment 2845770
> View attachment 2845771
> View attachment 2845772
> View attachment 2845773
> View attachment 2845774
> View attachment 2845775
> View attachment 2845776
> View attachment 2845778



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lots of FAKE Neos popping-up everywhere. Ladies be vigilant.
If the price is way below retail and item is sold in bulk, be more cautious. Thanks!


----------



## vanillasky012

Hello. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.

Name: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Chocolate.


----------



## joeyannlee

Hello rx4dsoul,
I brought this bag from Qoo10. Please help me to authenticate. Many thanks!!! 
And if its fake, please tell me how to I tell in future. 

*Item description : Le Pilage Cuir - Gunmetal color*
*Medium size*

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10406973_10153393450480278_6445312903040362666_n.jpg?oh=5409e313752ac62977b17397c28e38ac&oe=55431256&__gda__=1430636339_f3aaec183bef46b2c24fd33d3868454c*


*scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10806266_10153393451885278_5391656891321347831_n.jpg?oh=34918fba36a2b9991ad8b0bf6423ce26&oe=5528EBE0*

*scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10885418_10153393451840278_3017384721113058081_n.jpg?oh=3e6f006efca5a8aae4218ac604ebeabf&oe=5541D985*

*scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10888470_10153393451775278_1354102796436936022_n.jpg?oh=3c0389ca43b8ca08efdcf01215f5accc&oe=55349B8A*

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10897973_10153393451950278_4243728372525969349_n.jpg?oh=0ba6d54a102cfe5d793253bd75c0f464&oe=5532FF0A&__gda__=1430437983_10e23fd3fa7eaf9c4a93434bc2eb6cf0*

*scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/1422506_10153393452070278_8809254431066846712_n.jpg?oh=44855e24e1fe16b54086dbab8699b80a&oe=54FAC333*

*scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10898168_10153393452130278_5589815510658554702_n.jpg?oh=669b3095612c14026bb3568ec65216b6&oe=553E2F91*

*scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10888925_10153393452215278_5172759736137044847_n.jpg?oh=5a72205eecf3cd36cce7e3e9805e7b74&oe=554005EA*


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


can help me authenticate this longchamp planets medium navy blue tote bag?


as I bought from gmarket. appreciate that u can help. thank you.


regards.


----------



## joeyannlee

Hi!
Sorry, I have problem uploading the photos. Please see attached photos below again!


----------



## joeyannlee




----------



## rx4dsoul

joeyannlee said:


> Hi!
> Sorry, I have problem uploading the photos. Please see



Fake - Substandard materials. Fake details. No specifics nor tutorials on this thread.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanillasky012 said:


> Hello. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Chocolate.



Please recheck size. There are two sizes for the long-handled tote.

 This is Authentic, but it is supposed to be (according to the tag shown)  the larger-sized long handled tote. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> can help me authenticate this longchamp planets medium navy blue tote bag?
> regards.



This is Fake. Wrong tag details. Sorry.


----------



## goldfish19

joeyannlee said:


> Hello rx4dsoul,
> I brought this bag from Qoo10. Please help me to authenticate. Many thanks!!!
> And if its fake, please tell me how to I tell in future.
> 
> *Item description : Le Pilage Cuir - Gunmetal color*
> *Medium size*
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10406973_10153393450480278_6445312903040362666_n.jpg?oh=5409e313752ac62977b17397c28e38ac&oe=55431256&__gda__=1430636339_f3aaec183bef46b2c24fd33d3868454c*
> 
> 
> *scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10806266_10153393451885278_5391656891321347831_n.jpg?oh=34918fba36a2b9991ad8b0bf6423ce26&oe=5528EBE0*
> 
> *scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10885418_10153393451840278_3017384721113058081_n.jpg?oh=3e6f006efca5a8aae4218ac604ebeabf&oe=5541D985*
> 
> *scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10888470_10153393451775278_1354102796436936022_n.jpg?oh=3c0389ca43b8ca08efdcf01215f5accc&oe=55349B8A*
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10897973_10153393451950278_4243728372525969349_n.jpg?oh=0ba6d54a102cfe5d793253bd75c0f464&oe=5532FF0A&__gda__=1430437983_10e23fd3fa7eaf9c4a93434bc2eb6cf0*
> 
> *scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/1422506_10153393452070278_8809254431066846712_n.jpg?oh=44855e24e1fe16b54086dbab8699b80a&oe=54FAC333*
> 
> *scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10898168_10153393452130278_5589815510658554702_n.jpg?oh=669b3095612c14026bb3568ec65216b6&oe=553E2F91*
> 
> *scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10888925_10153393452215278_5172759736137044847_n.jpg?oh=5a72205eecf3cd36cce7e3e9805e7b74&oe=554005EA*



These links are not accessible.


----------



## vanillasky012

rx4dsoul said:


> Please recheck size. There are two sizes for the long-handled tote.
> 
> This is Authentic, but it is supposed to be (according to the tag shown)  the larger-sized long handled tote. Thanks.



My apologies. Yes it is large long handle. Thank you so much for authenticating.


----------



## joeyannlee

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake - Substandard materials. Fake details. No specifics nor tutorials on this thread.


 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## SaffysMom

rx4dsoul said:


> Lots of FAKE Neos popping-up everywhere. Ladies be vigilant.
> If the price is way below retail and item is sold in bulk, be more cautious. Thanks!


So I'm guessing my Neo is Fake too :'(

Item Name:*Longchamp*Le Pliage Neo in Hydrangea
Size:

10"W x 8 ½"H x 6"D (Small)"

https://flic.kr/s/aHsk769j2Y


----------



## goldfish19

joeyannlee said:


> Hi!
> Sorry, I have problem uploading the photos. Please see attached photos below again!



One of the worse fakes I've seen.


----------



## catinthesky

rx4dsoul said:


> @catinthesky: Fake. Sorry.



Thank you so much for helping. I suspected they are fakes... 

I confronted the seller and she insists that the bags are authentic and even claimed that the bags are from Paris. I am still waiting for my refund. 

Seeing so many fake Le Pliage Neos around puts me off in buying one.


----------



## vanillasky012

Hello. I would like to ask again for your help in authenticating this bag for me.

Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Salmon.

Thank you!


----------



## vanillasky012

Additional photo for reference.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanillasky012 said:


> Additional photo for reference.



Please repost better photos especially of the tag - sans blur. Thanks.


----------



## lovecottoncandy

hi rx4dsoul,


could you kindly help me to authenticate this? many thanks in advance and happy new year! (:


*Item: *Longchamp le pilage Neo in Black (Large size)


http://s76.photobucket.com/user/lovescandyttoncandy/library/longchamp bags


----------



## sheena.zweena

Hi,

Pls help me authenticate this LC Le Pliage Neo

Many thanks!


----------



## joeyannlee

Hello rx4dsoul,
Happy New Year to you! 

My friend just brought a LC Le Planetes from Qoo10. And it comes with a receipt from LC Paris.
But she still have doubt. Please help me to authenticate. Many thanks!!! 



Description : Longchamp Le Planetes LONG HANDLE Medium Shopping Tote
SIZE: Tote Middle
Color : Grey 
Seller : Qoo10


----------



## rx4dsoul

joeyannlee said:


> Hello rx4dsoul,
> Happy New Year to you!
> 
> My friend just brought a LC Le Planetes from Qoo10. And it comes with a receipt from LC Paris.
> But she still have doubt. Please help me to authenticate. Many thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Description : Longchamp Le Planetes LONG HANDLE Medium Shopping Tote
> SIZE: Tote Middle


 
I generally have misgivings about posts that include receipts, as experience has taught me that dispute generally follows.

Anyway...receipts are helpful only when the item is authentic,  and they do not in anyway prove an item's authenticity. They do however raise red flags when they themselves have wrong details. Receipts CAN BE EASILY FAKED , and it has been tried on this forum too. 

For what it's  worth, I do not agree that this is an authentic receipt. Item is less so, with its poor quality materials and awful fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## joeyannlee

Thank you so much! No more for online buying! :/



rx4dsoul said:


> I generally have misgivings about posts that include receipts, as experience has taught me that dispute generally follows.
> 
> Anyway...receipts are helpful only when the item is authentic,  and they do not in anyway prove an item's authenticity. They do however raise red flags when they themselves have wrong details. Receipts CAN BE EASILY FAKED , and it has been tried on this forum too.
> 
> For what it's  worth, I do not agree that this is an authentic receipt. Item is less so, with its poor quality materials and awful fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## nelly3333

Hi there,

Please help me to see this bag is it original?

thank you very much


----------



## sheena.zweena

Hi rx4dsoul,

Appreciate if you could help me check if this is authentic?

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo

Many thanks!

*i couldn't upload the pictures, i have previously uploaded. e post is on the top, mind if u look at the pictures on the previous post?

thanks alot


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheena.zweena said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Appreciate if you could help me check if this is authentic?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> *i couldn't upload the pictures, i have previously uploaded. e post is on the top, mind if u look at the pictures on the previous post?
> 
> thanks alot



I'm sorry you dont have enough photos posted.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nelly3333 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help me to see this bag is it original?
> 
> thank you very much



It is fake. Sorry.


----------



## nelly3333

rx4dsoul said:


> It is fake. Sorry.


Thank you rx4dsoul.


----------



## emptied_bottle

rx4dsoul said:


> @emptiedbottle: Please post better photos. Thanks.


Hi rx4dsoulhttp://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=345205

Please see new links:

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23021100_zpsd2432e57.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0114_zps46a901e8.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23033800_zpsa959b442.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2015_0101_20502600_zps940d91c9.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0119_zps78034f82.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0115_zpsdf698aca.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0116_zpsbfd79374.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23050100_zpse4363316.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0130_zps26302d7a.jpg

Thanks


----------



## unx

Hi rx4dsoul, could you help to check this Longchamp? It's a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag with Long Handle in Bilberry.

The seller bought this from Germany, Ludwig Beck (as seen from the tag). However, I would like to double check as I thought some of the details were off when I compared it to some online guides.

Much appreciated!

https://db.tt/42E21ygz
https://db.tt/coIfeBQ3
https://db.tt/IL91VQlp
https://db.tt/SUCp30Wc
https://db.tt/FUi265OF
https://db.tt/tB3qD9k0
https://db.tt/FrfjCTqh
https://db.tt/DaaHoWGD
https://db.tt/YpRL5w7I
https://db.tt/MSt2H5tc
https://db.tt/VcUUuRLu
https://db.tt/xhA6v5Qi


----------



## rx4dsoul

emptied_bottle said:


> Hi rx4dsoulhttp://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=345205
> 
> 
> Thanks


No photo of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

unx said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, could you help to check this Longchamp? It's a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag with Long Handle in Bilberry.
> 
> The seller bought this from Germany, Ludwig Beck (as seen from the tag). However, I would like to double check as I thought some of the details were off when I compared it to some online guides.
> 
> https://db.tt/xhA6v5Qi



Sorry, these links take too long to load...


----------



## emptied_bottle

rx4dsoul said:


> No photo of the tag.


Sorry. Photo of tag:

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC%20Neo/20141225_000921_zpsc9b1783d.jpg


----------



## unx

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, these links take too long to load...


Hi, I have decreased the resolution of the photos and these are the new links:

https://db.tt/BZp7MDiM
https://db.tt/hIrhBYAA
https://db.tt/W4cDO7qw
https://db.tt/nONhktaD
https://db.tt/11XdXwHb
https://db.tt/he0dWG9Z
https://db.tt/v1srzq6c
https://db.tt/mL5qehCb
https://db.tt/aYTlZxa4
https://db.tt/dvY3CLog
https://db.tt/IKD7RvCv
https://db.tt/wl8fwNRM

Thanks!


----------



## Ljane11

Hi, kindly help to authenticate Lonchamp neo. Thank u so much.

It doesn't have leather smell on the flap closure unlike other original LC bags. The tag is thicker and also looks like a quick cut.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnOXJNdUIxT0tMalE/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnTEJjN2hzMEhHSTg/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnZnJiTXE4VklYa0k/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pneU5UaUtyTDg5MFk/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnbkg1MlVGdWxUTnM/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnUk5iVjBhYVpBREk/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnQ3d5YjViemNzUk0/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## rx4dsoul

unx said:


> Hi, I have decreased the resolution of the photos and these are the new links:
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's Authentic.
Please be reminded to
1. Use the format as stated on page one
2. Contribute regularly to the Longchamp subfora

Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ljane11 said:


> Hi, kindly help to authenticate Lonchamp neo. Thank u so much.
> 
> It doesn't have leather smell on the flap closure unlike other original LC bags. The tag is thicker and also looks like a quick cut.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B35ywTYRx3pnQ3d5YjViemNzUk0/edit?usp=docslist_api



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

NEW YEAR but OLD REMINDERS  for Members Seeking Assistance with Authentication:
1. Please pleaase follow format ! 
2. Please post ALL the photos we need. I might be able to help only with those requests with complete elements (format and photos) to save time. 
3. We would also like to help mainly those who are regular members. Please avoid using tPF for authentication only. Try to contribute to Longchamp subfora as well as other forums.  

Posts that are skipped over, please check out reminders on page one as well as this one.
Thanks and Happy New tPF Year !!! :tpfrox:


----------



## unx

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Yuriloved

Hi, please help me authenticate 2 Le Pliage Neo bags that I bought recently. I am not certain if they are authentic or not 

Both are from private sellers.

*Item 1:*

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Medium Short Handle in Navy.

Photos:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-rhcp1leIq8U/VKn2uklwAnI/AAAAAAAAAOw/sSZLTzTqXwU/s1600/IMG_2320.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5PAlB9XFCfc/VKn0uyui-4I/AAAAAAAAANI/wgY4x7b7e2U/s1600/IMG_2305.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ntw2_urAG0g/VKn09ubYHiI/AAAAAAAAANQ/B6roxF8VH7I/s1600/IMG_2306.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IS4g4L3U-7E/VKn1EtxP3sI/AAAAAAAAANY/k-i8Gt6j5QA/s1600/IMG_2307.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-gWihQUcI_Ss/VKn1OR_kN1I/AAAAAAAAANg/8uB7Fp6h0bg/s1600/IMG_2308.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-j-dOB5nSlwE/VKn1XFeGpdI/AAAAAAAAANs/nDtbzPOC_ec/s1600/IMG_2309.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Jt5P48Kd2Bw/VKn1WhRd6WI/AAAAAAAAANo/2S8dFs9J2zo/s1600/IMG_2310.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Kac7-Zv1tu4/VKn1xBQdmKI/AAAAAAAAAN4/EMISLJYcgOM/s1600/IMG_2311.JPG


----------



## Yuriloved

*Item 2:*

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Large Long Handle in Navy. 

Photos:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Up1qAhacPxI/VKn2ME8YgUI/AAAAAAAAAOM/iO8Fwvons9s/s1600/IMG_2314.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DMV6tgpPeLA/VKn2Zmiwd4I/AAAAAAAAAOY/cUTcLJqNgqQ/s1600/IMG_2315.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-N_Znqe_SdMw/VKn2mr3vAhI/AAAAAAAAAOo/GeBuTG968vs/s1600/IMG_2316.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AlEFqrZW8hI/VKn2kRfoyzI/AAAAAAAAAOg/p7XNYVtNijU/s1600/IMG_2319.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WsTU3V5apq4/VKn1y7_OJKI/AAAAAAAAAOA/DvVLuxfKHMs/s1600/IMG_2312.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kER39VZGmjQ/VKn2MgzlXVI/AAAAAAAAAOI/H0n2lIIFdiA/s1600/IMG_2313.JPG

Thanks in advance & Happy New Year!


----------



## Bisou77

Hi rx4dsoul,


Good day to you! It would be great if you can take some time to help authenticate a new LM Tote I purchased online. Your review is much appreciated. Details are as follows:


Name: LM Large Long Handled Tote (1899510707)
Seller: Luxury Finest


I had trouble attaching photos directly to the forum so I hope this link works for you.


Photos link:
http://s357.photobucket.com/user/purelavender/library/Longchamp%20LM%20Tote
 

Cheers!


----------



## lonchamplove

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp Planetes LLH in Navy. 
Thank you so much and God bless!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yuriloved said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate 2 Le Pliage Neo bags that I bought recently. I am not certain if they are authentic or not
> 
> Both are from private sellers.
> 
> *Item 1:*
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Medium Short Handle in
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Kac7-Zv1tu4/VKn1xBQdmKI/AAAAAAAAAN4/EMISLJYcgOM/s1600/IMG_2311.JPG


Authentic.

Please be reminded to contribute to Longchamp subfora and other fora. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lonchamplove said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp Planetes LLH in Navy.
> Thank you so much and God bless!



Fake. Sorry.
Please be reminded to contribute regularly to Longchamp subfora and other tPF fora. Thank you.


----------



## Yuriloved

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Please be reminded to contribute to Longchamp subfora and other fora. Thank you.



Hi, thank you so much for the help! Is item 2 (Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Large Long Handle in Navy) authentic as well?


----------



## lonchamplove

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.
> Please be reminded to contribute regularly to Longchamp subfora and other tPF fora. Thank you.



Thank you! But may I ask why?


----------



## rx4dsoul

lonchamplove said:


> Thank you! But may I ask why?



Poor materials and fake tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yuriloved said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the help! Is item 2 (Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Large Long Handle in Navy) authentic as well?



Yes. Also Real.


----------



## Bisou77

Hi rx4dsoul,

My post was missed, so am reposting. Can you please authenticate the LM tote? Or are my photos inadequate? Kindly advise. Thanks!



Bisou77 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> 
> Good day to you! It would be great if you can take some time to help authenticate a new LM Tote I purchased online. Your review is much appreciated. Details are as follows:
> 
> 
> Name: LM Large Long Handled Tote (1899510707)
> Seller: Luxury Finest
> 
> 
> I had trouble attaching photos directly to the forum so I hope this link works for you.
> 
> 
> Photos link:
> http://s357.photobucket.com/user/purelavender/library/Longchamp%20LM%20Tote
> 
> 
> Cheers!


http://s357.photobucket.com/user/purelavender/embed/slideshow/Longchamp LM Tote"></iframe


----------



## emptied_bottle

emptied_bottle said:


> Sorry. Photo of tag:
> 
> http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC%20Neo/20141225_000921_zpsc9b1783d.jpg


Hi rx4dsoul

My post may have been missed out as well.
Photo links as follows, please assists to authenticate:

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23021100_zpsd2432e57.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0114_zps46a901e8.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23033800_zpsa959b442.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2015_0101_20502600_zps940d91c9.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0119_zps78034f82.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0115_zpsdf698aca.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0116_zpsbfd79374.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...LC Neo REV/2014_1230_23050100_zpse4363316.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo REV/DSCF0130_zps26302d7a.jpg

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah152/emptiedbottle/LC Neo/20141225_000921_zpsc9b1783d.jpg

Please let me know if I'm missing anything. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

emptied_bottle said:


> Hi rx4dsoul
> 
> My post may have been missed out as well.
> Photo links as follows, please assists to
> Please let me know if I'm missing anything. Thanks


This is Fake. Sorry.
Please be reminded to contribute regularly to Longchamp subfora and other tPF fora. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bisou77 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> My post was missed, so am reposting. Can you please authenticate the LM tote? Or are my photos inadequate? Kindly advise. Thanks!



Inadequate photos. Kindly see reminders.


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Hello, i just bought a Longchamp sarah morris palette in robin's egg color from a trusted seller in facebook. But i dont want to mention her name because i dont want to ruin her reputation, because she is a friend of mine. Please let me know how to attach pics here. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sheena.zweena

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry you dont have enough photos posted.


Hi rx4dsoul,

Hope these pictures are sufficient enough?

Thanks in advance.

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> Hello, i just bought a Longchamp sarah morris palette in robin's egg color from a trusted seller in facebook. But i dont want to mention her name because i dont want to ruin her reputation, because she is a friend of mine. Please let me know how to attach pics here. Thank you in advance.


 see pics


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> see pics


 more pics


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Shopaholicbaby said:


> see pics


 see pics


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pics4


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic5


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic6


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic7


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

Pic8


----------



## Bisou77

rx4dsoul said:


> Inadequate photos. Kindly see reminders.


 Hi rx4dsoul,


I have retaken some more shots, hope they are adequate this time. 


Kindly review. Thanks!


Photo Link:
http://s357.photobucket.com/user/purelavender/library/Longchamp LM Tote


----------



## fayetot

Please authenticate this

Le pliage medium long handle. I think the color is garnet.
This was just given to me as a gift and been using it for quite sometime now. 

Pic 1/5


----------



## fayetot

Pic 2/5


----------



## fayetot

Pic 3/5


----------



## fayetot

Pic 4/5


----------



## fayetot

Pic 5/5


Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shopaholicbaby said:


> Pic5



Fake.sorry.


----------



## Shopaholicbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.sorry.


Thank you. May i know why?


----------



## unx

@fayetot From first glance, the handbag seems fake to me. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm though!


----------



## unx

@Bisou77 I believe this is also a fake  please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm!


----------



## sheena.zweena

sheena.zweena said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Hope these pictures are sufficient enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/


Hi rx4dsoul,

My post was missed. Hence, am reposting.

Hope these pictures are sufficient enough?

Thanks in advance.

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheena.zweena said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> My post was missed. Hence, am reposting.
> 
> Hope these pictures are sufficient enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/



Please see page one for reminders on photos.


----------



## ytdyousaidtmr

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack
Color: Hydrangea
Listing number: -
Seller: zeemutenka
Link: https://carousell.com/p/9423118/

postimg.org/image/8ijfnzc15/
postimg.org/image/5ph1chzld/

I have confidence in checking the bag on the spot, for the zips, the stitching, etc, but not too sure about the straps (that it seems detachable) and also the serial code (NRN ERN/B2).

Do help me verify authenticity! Thanks!


----------



## luxurious91

Hi, i need your help to check this longchamp.
I bought it from a facebook seller, she said that it is a SSH le pliage (red color), but i doubt it when i saw over and over that i couldnt find any texture on its flap.

Please help me to know 
This is the link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jj436jjpcjv3hx9/AADOzESOp65LEOrHEvo-C4vEa?dl=0


Thank you very much


----------



## MrsJonSnow

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Emerald
Bought from: an online shop in instagram @pxbox

Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsJonSnow

MrsJonSnow said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Emerald
> Bought from: an online shop in instagram @pxbox
> 
> Thank you so much!


Ohh this one's medium.


----------



## sheena.zweena

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one for reminders on photos.



Hi rx4dsoul,

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Pink)
Name of the seller: a seller from Carousell

I have retake the pictures. The link of the pictures:

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aquasun

Hi rx4soul

Can you help authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Longchamp le pliage cuir
Color: Black
Listing number: -
Seller: -
Link: http://imgur.com/a/NzcLg#0


Many thanks and all the best for 2015!


----------



## seton

> *Please be reminded to contribute regularly to Longchamp subforum and other tPF fora*.



Thank you, soul.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aquasun said:


> Hi rx4soul
> 
> Can you help authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Longchamp le pliage cuir
> Color: Black
> Listing number: -
> Seller: -
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/NzcLg#0
> 
> 
> Many thanks and all the best for 2015!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheena.zweena said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Pink)
> Name of the seller: a seller from Carousell
> 
> I have retake the pictures. The link of the pictures:
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Photos need improvement. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Requests that were "overlooked" have insufficient photos, lack pic of tag, have poor quality photos.. Please be guided accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## puppi_potz

Hi I bought this online and it is a medium pilage neo

Can you kindly help me to see if it is authentic as the seller claims it is.

http://blooopblooop.blogspot.sg/2015/01/koi-bought-lc-bag-real.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

puppi_potz said:


> Hi I bought this online and it is a medium pilage neo
> 
> Can you kindly help me to see if it is authentic as the seller claims it is.
> 
> http://blooopblooop.blogspot.sg/2015/01/koi-bought-lc-bag-real.html



Im afraid I cannot  authenticate for blogs. There are professional authenticators you can utilize. Thank you.


----------



## MrsJonSnow

Please authenticate this LC Le Pliage Neo, medium, emerald.
Brought from an online instagram account. 

Posting again, for (hopefully) better photos. 
http://imgur.com/a/dEe0c

I'm sorry I'm not a regular here, yet. But your feedback would be very much appreciated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MrsJonSnow said:


> Please authenticate this LC Le Pliage Neo, medium, emerald.
> Brought from an online instagram account.
> 
> Posting again, for (hopefully) better photos.
> http://imgur.com/a/dEe0c
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not a regular here, yet. But your feedback would be very much appreciated.



Fake, sorry.


----------



## Aquasun

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Many thanks


----------



## puppi_potz

Hi

Let me try again. Here are the photos of the longchamp pilage medium neo. If it is a fake, can you tell me why as I would like to request a refund from the seller.


----------



## Bisou77

Bisou77 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> 
> I have retaken some more shots, hope they are adequate this time.
> 
> 
> Kindly review. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Photo Link:
> http://s357.photobucket.com/user/purelavender/library/Longchamp LM Tote



Hi rx4dsoul,

I have retaken photos for the LM large long handled tote but seems it has still been skipped. I took photos of the front, back, leather details, zip pull details, logos and inner tag, all taken in natural daylight and labelled. Can you kindly advise what else is needed for you to validate? Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bisou77 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I have retaken photos for the LM large long handled tote but seems it has still been skipped. I took photos of the front, back, leather details, zip pull details, logos and inner tag, all taken in natural daylight and labelled. Can you kindly advise what else is needed for you to validate? Thanks!



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Bisou77

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



Thought so...Thanks so much for taking time to validate. Much appreciated!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Hi rx4dsoul

I have a quick question about the tag.. Does Longchamp ever made a bag with this kind of tag before? maybe for the vintage collection? thanks
(sorry for the low quality.. the only one I got from the seller)


----------



## linnix1105

Hi rx4dsoul 

I have just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Bilberry from a seller in Rakuten. 
I am curious and worried after checking the tag. The leather tag says Made in Marocco but the plastic tag says Made in Morocco. Is this authentic? Please help. Thank you so much!

Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Bilberry
Name of the seller: Daily-3. Rakuten.co.jp
Item no.: Not applicable
Attached photos : 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABaA/IF4jrtJCffQ/w464-h619-no/image1.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABaI/N4EJI3ADfj0/w464-h619-no/image2.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABaQ/YXc80QUrP2k/w464-h619-no/image3.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABaY/X6ym2FG-M74/w464-h619-no/image4.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABag/-C8KLIndUM0/w464-h619-no/image5.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABaw/S2oSoidD4X0/w464-h619-no/image7.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABbA/ooFf7Ci0M8g/w464-h619-no/image9.JPG




Thank you again!


----------



## goldfish19

linnix1105 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul
> 
> I have just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Bilberry from a seller in Rakuten.
> I am curious and worried after checking the tag. The leather tag says Made in Marocco but the plastic tag says Made in Morocco. Is this authentic? Please help. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Bilberry
> Name of the seller: Daily-3. Rakuten.co.jp
> Item no.: Not applicable
> Attached photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!



Authentic. I've seen this error on a few le pliage cuir bags before. 
You may wish to confirm with rx4dsoul  Lovely rich color


----------



## linnix1105

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic. I've seen this error on a few le pliage cuir bags before.
> You may wish to confirm with rx4dsoul  Lovely rich color



Thank you so much! Phewww that's a relief! 
I will wait for rx4dsoul to respond on this.
Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

linnix1105 said:


> Thank you so much! Phewww that's a relief!
> I will wait for rx4dsoul to respond on this.
> Thanks again!



Goldfish is right of course.


----------



## luxurious91

Hi, i already updated the picture. I hope you can help me to check my longchamp 

Le pliage (red color) 
Size: SSH

Please help me to know 
This is the link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jj436jjpcjv3hx9/AADOzESOp65LEOrHEvo-C4vEa?dl=0


Thank you very much


----------



## vanillasky012

Hello Again. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.

Name: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Khaki.

Thank you so much!


----------



## sheena.zweena

rx4dsoul said:


> Photos need improvement. Sorry.



Hi rx4dsoul,

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Pink)
Name of the seller: a seller from Carousell

I have tried to retake the pictures again. The link of the pictures:

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/?sort=3&page=1

*P/S: Sry if some of the pics are a bit blurred, but it is the best i could take 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mukupka

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request.*
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...ongchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html




hello, please help me to authenticate this Longchamp bag. I do not know the name of the model and I expect it is a fake, but I want to be sure. It was a present, but I still have time to return it. thanks a lot.


----------



## Sonnet34

Hi!! I'm looking to buy this Le Pliage bag, but want to get it authenticated first! Thank you so much - you may see me around a lot from this point because I'm on the lookout for a gently used one as my hospital bag -- 

Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage shopping tote in black*
Name of the seller: bellamac829
Item no.: 171638088472
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Small-Le-Pliage-Shoulder-Bag-in-black-never-used-/171638088472

I know that there is *no photo of the tag*. I asked the seller for one but she said there was none that she could find, which is odd. Sorry if this causes problems with authentication.  Could it be marked fake just because there is no tag (maybe it was ripped out? but why?)?

Thank you so so so much in advance!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanillasky012 said:


> Hello Again. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Khaki.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sonnet34 said:


> Hi!! I'm looking to buy this Le Pliage bag, but want to get it authenticated first! Thank you so much - you may see me around a lot from this point because I'm on the lookout for a gently used one as my hospital bag --
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage shopping tote in black*
> Name of the seller: bellamac829
> Item no.: 171638088472
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Small-Le-Pliage-Shoulder-Bag-in-black-never-used-/171638088472
> 
> Thank you so so so much in advance!!



Authentic. An older issue.


----------



## Sonnet34

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic. An older issue.



Even though it doesn't have a tag?! I'm so surprised, I thought it was going to be labeled as a fake for sure. Ah, thanks so much!! You're the best.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheena.zweena said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Pink)
> Name of the seller: a seller from Carousell
> 
> I have tried to retake the pictures again. The link of the pictures:
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> *P/S: Sry if some of the pics are a bit blurred, but it is the best i could take
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> hello, please help me to authenticate this Longchamp bag. I do not know the name of the model and I expect it is a fake, but I want to be sure. It was a present, but I still have time to return it. thanks a lot.
> View attachment 2859362
> View attachment 2859363
> View attachment 2859364
> View attachment 2859365
> View attachment 2859366
> View attachment 2859367
> View attachment 2859368
> View attachment 2859369
> View attachment 2859370
> View attachment 2859371



I'm not familiar with this, sorry. That doesn't automatically mean your item is fake, however, I have some issues with the materials and I see a few haphazard stitches.
perhaps someone else can comment and Good luck on your decision.


----------



## vanillasky012

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! All the best for 2015!


----------



## sheena.zweena

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



Hi rx4dsoul,

Thank you so much for the help. 

Is it possible to find out why it's fake? So i can actually request for a refund from the seller.

Thanks in advance


----------



## -flawless-

Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I know absolutely nothing about Longchamp. TIA!

Name of Item: Longchamp medium le pliage in red 
Name of the Seller: Beyondtherack
Item no.: N/A

Sorry about some of the upside down pictures, I have no idea how to reorientate them.


----------



## Sonnet34

One more for now, if the other falls through! Thank you so much in advance - we really appreciate the work you do for us. 

Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage shopping tote in black*
Name of the seller: ldurso88
Item no.: 291352218706
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUC-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Bag-/291352218706

I asked the seller for some more photos and these are what he/she sent me (yay, a tag!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sonnet34 said:


> One more for now, if the other falls through! Thank you so much in advance - we really appreciate the work you do for us.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage shopping tote in black*
> Name of the seller: ldurso88
> Item no.: 291352218706
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUC-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Bag-/291352218706
> 
> I asked the seller for some more photos and these are what he/she sent me (yay, a tag!)



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

-flawless- said:


> Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I know absolutely nothing about Longchamp. TIA!
> 
> Name of Item: Longchamp medium le pliage in red
> Name of the Seller: Beyondtherack
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> Sorry about some of the upside down pictures, I have no idea how to reorientate them.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sonnet34 said:


> Even though it doesn't have a tag?! I'm so surprised, I thought it was going to be labeled as a fake for sure. Ah, thanks so much!! You're the best.



This particular issue is NOT supposed to come with a tag.


----------



## -flawless-

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much! :beer:


----------



## Sonnet34

rx4dsoul said:


> This particular issue is NOT supposed to come with a tag.



rx4dsoul - I just purchased my first longchamp thanks to you!!! I wanted to stop by and thank you again and I am SOOO excited! Have you ever thought about how many people you've helped out by doing this? You're awesome.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Glad to help.


----------



## fongster

Hi,

I purchased a 2012 Longchamp Limited Edition Eiffel Tower bag in Graphite (medium short handle bag) from ebay. My concern is that it does not have a zip (no zippered closure) and I am now questioning its authenticity.

This is the link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...S8bYkg6cyDsV8RTo8EUrw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Could you please let me know if it's authentic or a fake?

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

fongster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a 2012 Longchamp Limited Edition Eiffel Tower bag in Graphite (medium short handle bag) from ebay. My concern is that it does not have a zip (no zippered closure) and I am now questioning its authenticity.
> 
> This is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...S8bYkg6cyDsV8RTo8EUrw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Could you please let me know if it's authentic or a fake?
> 
> Thanks!



Tag ?


----------



## Mukupka

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm not familiar with this, sorry. That doesn't automatically mean your item is fake, however, I have some issues with the materials and I see a few haphazard stitches.
> 
> perhaps someone else can comment and Good luck on your decision.




Hi, thank you for you opinion. On Ebay I found similar bag bought on Nordstrom and I think there are also haphazard stitches  this model is complete mystery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331449318056?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am confused with the tag on my bag, it looks completely different (more "cheaper") than on my other le pliage bag. And Longchamp could be "Made in China"?


----------



## Sonnet34

I was surfing around ebay and though I'm not interested in buying this bag, check out this seller's listings - here's one for example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321643037202

It looks like a really awful fake to me.
And he/she is also selling more... And DID manage to sell quite a few already (check out the feedback). What should we do?


----------



## fongster

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag ?



Hi, these are pics of the tag. Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## fongster

...and this is a photo of the bag.

Cheers


----------



## shashikibuta

.


----------



## Mukupka

Hi,please is this bag authentic? Looks good to me. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

@Mukupka : Authentic. Please use our format next time. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ Fongster : Pic of tag needs some improvement. Thanks.


----------



## fongster

Hi, hope this one's better! Thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

fongster said:


> Hi, hope this one's better! Thanks again



Authentic.


----------



## crappie

Hi rx4dsoul and ladies, hope to get some help on this.

Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Pink (not sure which pink though)






























Thank you.


----------



## crappie

What about this...

Item: LM Steel Small Short Handle

























Thank you.


----------



## christineybean

hi, there! i'm new to this purse forum. i just purchased this beautiful *leather longchamp mini backpack* from ebay, and wondering if it's authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-B...S5JPR3CZlGB1FWOWiu1TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


i don't own a longchamp so unfortunately, i don't know much about the brand. i also did several google searches and came up blank. 

i checked the following key words:
- longchamp leather backpack
- black longchamp leather backpack
- longchamp leather mini backpack
- longchamp leather backpack drawstring

has anyone ever seen this bag before and if so, are you able to authenticate it?


thank you!
christine


----------



## fongster

Thanks @rx4dsoul!! Made my day


----------



## miamaxx

Hello! I need your help in authenticating the Longchamp Neo MSH in Black. I bought this from an online seller, they said this is authentic but I want to make sure. Please help me! Thanks a lot! 

Images Link: https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B9t32Fu7dJiKTWoyNUp5cDdTV2M/edit


----------



## rx4dsoul

miamaxx said:


> Hello! I need your help in authenticating the Longchamp Neo MSH in Black. I bought this from an online seller, they said this is authentic but I want to make sure. Please help me! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Images Link: https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B9t32Fu7dJiKTWoyNUp5cDdTV2M/edit



This is Fake. Sorry.

Do follow our format next time and please contribute to other threads. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ Crappie : Both are Authentic. 
@ Christineybean : Authentic (Veau Foulonne) Backpack. 

Ladies, kindly post in the proper format next time, for easier searches and referencing. Thank you.


----------



## miamaxx

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Do follow our format next time and please contribute to other threads. Thank you.



May I know what made it fake? Thanks for your help!


----------



## seton

*Please be reminded to contribute regularly to the Longchamp   subforum. Longchamp Authentication is meant to be a service for   regular members. Thanks! 		*


----------



## christineybean

rx4dsoul said:


> @ Crappie : Both are Authentic.
> @ Christineybean : Authentic (Veau Foulonne) Backpack.
> 
> Ladies, kindly post in the proper format next time, for easier searches and referencing. Thank you.


Thank you so so so very much, @ rx4dsoul!  xoxoxox


----------



## crappie

rx4dsoul said:


> @ Crappie : Both are Authentic.
> @ Christineybean : Authentic (Veau Foulonne) Backpack.
> 
> Ladies, kindly post in the proper format next time, for easier searches and referencing. Thank you.


Thank you! And yes, I'll try to be more active in the forum.


----------



## trystero

Hi there,
This would be my first LC bag...after LOTS of research (thanks PF!) I narrowed it down to a few different ones that best suit my needs. I was looking at this first, would love to get it authenticated....

ITEM: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Neo Shoulder / Crossbody Bag Bilberry Authentic Nice

SELLER:  lotsofluv31

ITEM NO: 221661987158

PIC LINKS: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221661987158?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

trystero said:


> Hi there,
> This would be my first LC bag...after LOTS of research (thanks PF!) I narrowed it down to a few different ones that best suit my needs. I was looking at this first, would love to get it authenticated....
> 
> ITEM: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Neo Shoulder / Crossbody Bag Bilberry Authentic Nice
> 
> SELLER:  lotsofluv31
> 
> ITEM NO: 221661987158
> 
> PIC LINKS: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221661987158?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## slendy188

Hi rx4dsoul, 

I had just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black from a private seller online. After receiving the bag, I feel the bag is FAKE. I had a several communication with the seller, they insist it is authentic. I need your help to have a look and feedback. Thank you so much!

Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black
Name of the seller: Private seller online
Item no.: Not applicable
Attached photos : 

http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/





http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/


----------



## rx4dsoul

slendy188 said:


> Hi
> Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black
> Name of the seller: Private seller online
> Item no.: Not applicable
> Attached photos :
> 
> http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/



Photos need some improvement.


----------



## dylajay08

Hi everyone...may i ask about this LC fleurs...either authentic or fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dylajay08 said:


> Hi everyone...may i ask about this LC fleurs...either authentic or fake?



Hi! We have a format, and please do add more photos (reminders on page one). Thanks!


----------



## slendy188

Hi rx4dsoul, 

I had attached better photo to the link, please help again. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I had just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black from a private seller online. After receiving the bag, I feel the bag is FAKE. I had a several communication with the seller, they insist it is authentic. I need your help to have a look and feedback. Thank you so much!

Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black
Name of the seller: Private seller online
Item no.: Not applicable
Attached photos : 





http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/


----------



## Marjatta01

Hi, 


please help me authenticate Le Pliage bag that I bought recently. 


*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage, black leather, size: bottom of the bag approx. 13.5 x 24 cm, height approx. 23 cm

*Photos of the bag:*


----------



## rx4dsoul

slendy188 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I had attached better photo to the link, please help again.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I had just bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black from a private seller online. After receiving the bag, I feel the bag is FAKE. I had a several communication with the seller, they insist it is authentic. I need your help to have a look and feedback. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name of item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black
> Name of the seller: Private seller online
> Item no.: Not applicable
> Attached photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1081.photobucket.com/user/slendy188/library/



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## crappie

Im not an expert but the leather tag reads made in marocco instead of morroco. 


QUOTE=Marjatta01;27946860]Hi, 


please help me authenticate Le Pliage bag that I bought recently. 


*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage, black leather, size: bottom of the bag approx. 13.5 x 24 cm, height approx. 23 cm

*Photos of the bag:*[/QUOTE]


----------



## goldfish19

Marjatta01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> please help me authenticate Le Pliage bag that I bought recently.
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage, black leather, size: bottom of the bag approx. 13.5 x 24 cm, height approx. 23 cm
> 
> *Photos of the bag:*







crappie said:


> Im not an expert but the leather tag reads made in marocco instead of morroco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Marjatta01;27946860]Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos of the bag:*


[/QUOTE]


No red flags IMO. Looks authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm authenticity. 

I've seen this error in spelling of Morocco in authentic longchamp le pliage cuir bags so it's not a red flag.


----------



## Pammy85

hi rx4dsoul,


is this longchamp planetes authentic? I bought from a private seller online. 


http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/?view=recent&page=1


would appreciate that you can help on this. thank you.


regards.


----------



## crappie

No red flags IMO. Looks authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm authenticity. 

I've seen this error in spelling of Morocco in authentic longchamp le pliage cuir bags so it's not a red flag.[/QUOTE]
Thanks. I didn't know that. I would have thought that it's fake.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


Please ignore my previous post. As my previous computer cannot upload photos, therefore using photobucket. I am using another computer to upload instead.


Can help to authenticate these 2 bags:


1. Description: Longchamp planetes large size long handle (red)
    Seller: One private online seller (carousell)
    Photos below:


----------



## Pammy85

2. Description: Longchamp planetes medium long handle (navy blue)
    Seller: Another private seller
    Photos below:


Are these 2 bags authentic? Appreciate your help on this. Thank you.


----------



## frenchieRU

Hi!  I'm usually a Coach person, but I saw this today while out thrifting and after doing some research, I couldn't pass it up!  (It was low enough that if it's a fake, I'm okay with it.)  It looks like its a Medium Le Pliage bag, but some confirmation would be lovely!  (Its last owner really beat it up, so any ideas on how to take care of ink stains inside would be greatly appreciated!)
Pictures
The dimensions are:  11.25'' x 8'' x 11.5'' (give or take) and a strap drop of 4''
TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

No red flags IMO. Looks authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm authenticity. 

I've seen this error in spelling of Morocco in authentic longchamp le pliage cuir bags so it's not a red flag.[/QUOTE]

Do agree!


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenchieRU said:


> Hi!  I'm usually a Coach person, but I saw this today while out thrifting and after doing some research, I couldn't pass it up!  (It was low enough that if it's a fake, I'm okay with it.)  It looks like its a Medium Le Pliage bag, but some confirmation would be lovely!  (Its last owner really beat it up, so any ideas on how to take care of ink stains inside would be greatly appreciated!)
> Pictures
> The dimensions are:  11.25'' x 8'' x 11.5'' (give or take) and a strap drop of 4''
> TIA



It's Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pammy85 said:


> 2. Description: Longchamp planetes medium long handle (navy blue)
> Seller: Another private seller
> Photos below:
> 
> 
> Are these 2 bags authentic? Appreciate your help on this. Thank you.



Hi Pammie, I see you've mostly used only Authentication threads. Might I encourage you to contribute to other threads also? I'm limiting my assistance to regular members and some first-timers not familiar with us, I'm afraid.(I do not speak for tPF though, just a personal choice). I'll help you on these two but I am looking forward to some more contribution maybe aorund the "Show" threads from you. Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ Pammy : The Red is Real. The Blue is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Pammy85

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Pammie, I see you've mostly used only Authentication threads. Might I encourage you to contribute to other threads also? I'm limiting my assistance to regular members and some first-timers not familiar with us, I'm afraid.(I do not speak for tPF though, just a personal choice). I'll help you on these two but I am looking forward to some more contribution maybe aorund the "Show" threads from you. Thank you so much.



Hi,

Yes, sure I will contribute more to other threads. Thank you so much for helping.

Regards.


----------



## frenchieRU

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.


WOO!!!  Thanks   I'm starting to think my thrift shop doesn't know very many designers.  I paid $4 for the bag!!!!


----------



## Pammy85

frenchieRU said:


> WOO!!!  Thanks   I'm starting to think my thrift shop doesn't know very many designers.  I paid $4 for the bag!!!!



Wow!! $4 only. That is a real bargain!!

Regards.


----------



## ckprince91

Hi, this is my first time to purchase a Longchamp bag, can you please help me to authenticate this? million thanks to your kindly helping!

Item: Longchamp Metal Small
Name of the seller: From an online seller from Carousell
Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ ckprince : Fake.Sorry. 

Welcome also and Please try to contribute to our other forums...couple days from now ill only be assisting those members who also contribute regularly and dont just use tPF for authentication. Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Marjatta01

rx4dsoul said:


> No red flags IMO. Looks authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm authenticity.
> 
> I've seen this error in spelling of Morocco in authentic longchamp le pliage cuir bags so it's not a red flag.



Do agree! [/QUOTE]

Many thanks goldfish19 and rx4dsoul! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## dylajay08

Hi...this is my 3rd time to buy LC collection..can u help me to spot either this bag is authentic or fake... ?because the price is cheaper than other seller...TQ



Name of item : LC fleurs de ravello
Package : care card,dust bag,paper bag
Name of seller : online seller
Item no : 1515577406
Attach photo : as a below


----------



## ckprince91

rx4dsoul said:


> @ ckprince : Fake.Sorry.
> 
> Welcome also and Please try to contribute to our other forums...couple days from now ill only be assisting those members who also contribute regularly and dont just use tPF for authentication. Looking forward to your posts!


yes i will!! this is a good website and gather with all helpfulness members. thank you again


----------



## Megbachman

Hello, I am new to this forum - I hope that someone wouldn't mind helping me.  I have a planets bag and a le pliage.  I saw this adorable bag in a high end consignment store, staff is reputable. When I got the bag home, I could not find anything remotely similar on the web.  I am afraid it's a fake.  I called Longchamp and they could not identify the serial/style number but also thought it could be an older bag.


----------



## Megbachman

I meant to say THANK YOU hit send too soon.


----------



## catinthesky

Hi, I spotted this online seller who stated she is selling Sarah Morris bags. But to my (limited) knowledge and I could be wrong... I don't think SM range has such colors for le pliage? 

https://carousell.com/p/12197159/


----------



## maddie

Name: Longchamp Neo Small in Red
Seller: longchamaholic (Carousell Seller)
Link: https://carousell.co/p/12987614/


Please help to authenticate! Thank you very much!


----------



## maddie

Name: Longchamp Neo Medium in Bilberry
Seller: longchamaholic (Carousell Seller)
Link: https://carousell.co/p/12987616/

Please help to authenticate! Thanks much!


----------



## maddie

Sorry pressed send accidentally. More pics here!


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:


> Name: Longchamp Neo Small in Red
> Seller: longchamaholic (Carousell Seller)
> Link: https://carousell.co/p/12987614/
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate! Thank you very much!



Sorry, it's Fake. Tag with wrong details and substandard materials.


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, it's Fake. Tag with wrong details and substandard materials.



Thanks! I suppose the bilberry medium Neo is fake too?


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:


> Thanks! I suppose the bilberry medium Neo is fake too?



Yes.  sorry.


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes.  sorry.



Thanks. Are you able to share what are the wrong details on the tag? Seller insists the bags are authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:


> Thanks. Are you able to share what are the wrong details on the tag? Seller insists the bags are authentic.



Same as the other one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megbachman said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum - I hope that someone wouldn't mind helping me.  I have a planets bag and a le pliage.  I saw this adorable bag in a high end consignment store, staff is reputable. When I got the bag home, I could not find anything remotely similar on the web.  I am afraid it's a fake.  I called Longchamp and they could not identify the serial/style number but also thought it could be an older bag.
> 
> View attachment 2872627
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872628
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872629
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872630



Authentic.
Need a closer look of leather to glean more information about the item.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dylajay08 said:


> Hi...this is my 3rd time to buy LC collection..can u help me to spot either this bag is authentic or fake... ?because the price is cheaper than other seller...TQ
> 
> 
> 
> Name of item : LC fleurs de ravello
> Package : care card,dust bag,paper bag
> Name of seller : online seller
> Item no : 1515577406
> Attach photo : as a below



Fake. Substandard materials, fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:


> Same as the other one.



Hi, you just said wrong details on the tag and substandard materials for the small red Neo. Are you able to  provide more specifics on what are the wrong details on the tag? The Longchamp shop does not seem to think the bag is not authentic. I am so lost.


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:


> Hi, you just said wrong details on the tag and substandard materials for the small red Neo. Are you able to  provide more specifics on what are the wrong details on the tag? The Longchamp shop does not seem to think the bag is not authentic. I am so lost.



The Bilberry is Fake, same as the other one - the Red one, which was also Fake.

No specifics here I'm afraid, this is a public forum and counterfeiters also troll this thread. I learned this the hard way- some details I've discussed here before have found their way into productions and the Fakes are now getting better. It is becoming a challenge to identify which is which sometimes. 

May I advise you to get one from an authorized Boutique? If you look very closely you will see what I mean by substandard materials and fake details. Also, prices way below retail are red flags.  

This is my own personal choice (and I do not speak for tPF on this) not to divulge detailed info and I hope members understand.  Good luck.


----------



## mills

I agree rx4dsoul, limiting information re fakes is sensible and also quite normal for other authenticators in other brand threads on tpf.


----------



## sheena.zweena

Hi rx4dsoul,

May I request your help in helping me to authenticate this Longchamp bag.

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Rive Droite Rive Gauche Medium Handbag
*Name of the seller*: the belle room (on facebook)
*Item no*.: Nil
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/

Thanks in advance.

*by the way, I have read the previous threads, may i check how do you derive if its is fake by looking at the tag inside the bag?


----------



## seton

rx4dsoul said:


> *Welcome also and Please try to contribute to our other forums...couple days from now ill only be assisting those members who also contribute regularly and dont just use tPF for authentication.* Looking forward to your posts!




That sounds like a great idea. Don't forget to add that to the first post in all fairness tho.


----------



## maddie

Thanks rx4dsoul for all your help!


----------



## Megbachman

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Need a closer look of leather to glean more information about the item.






Thanks so much -- does this help?  I wonder why I can't find photos of anything remotely similar, best, M


----------



## XDD

Hi, can you help me authenticate these two graphite bags? I have been searching this color for awhile. I think the color was discontinued after 2012.
Thank you in advance!
Bag 1:
Name: Longchamp Graphite Le Pliage large
Ebay Seller: tkmsandlovematt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221674870933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Bag 2:
Name: Longchamp Graphite Le Pliage medium
Ebay Seller: jx804
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121555442116?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help to authenticate! Thank you very much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megbachman said:


> View attachment 2875512
> 
> 
> Thanks so much -- does this help?  I wonder why I can't find photos of anything remotely similar, best, M



Looking at the leather, this looks like a tote from an older Veau Foulonne line. Longchamp made a lot of special issues particular to certain areas and boutiques only, and some pieces weren't mass-produced. Plus Longchamp has been around for a long time already.  ENjoy.


----------



## sheena.zweena

Hi rx4dsoul,

May I request your help in helping me to authenticate this Longchamp bag.

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Rive Droite Rive Gauche Medium Handbag
Name of the seller: the belle room (on facebook)
Item no.: Nil
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/kiwi_gal87/library/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


May I know is the bag authentic?



I just love the design and colour of this bag. hoping it is authentic.

Name description: Longchamp Le Pliage Losange Large Tote (Short Handle)
Colour: Red
Name of the seller: Private Online Seller
Link to the photos:


http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/


Thank you in advance!!! =)


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello, Would you please take a look at this seller's listings, past and present? She is selling mostly Longchamp but not for a very long time.Please take a look at her bags and tell me what you think. 
Thank you.

User ID - ruby-galaxy 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EXPRESS-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4d2cd61b


----------



## rx4dsoul

XDD said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate these two graphite bags? I have been searching this color for awhile. I think the color was discontinued after 2012.
> Thank you in advance!
> Bag 1:
> Name: Longchamp Graphite Le Pliage large
> Ebay Seller: tkmsandlovematt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221674870933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticate! Thank you very much!


This one is Authentic.

Need to look at the other one later...connection's crappy while on mobile...sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, Would you please take a look at this seller's listings, past and present? She is selling mostly Longchamp but not for a very long time.Please take a look at her bags and tell me what you think.
> Thank you.
> 
> User ID - ruby-galaxy
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EXPRESS-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c4d2cd61b



Hi! Please check out our reminders on first page. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> May I know is the bag authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the design and colour of this bag. hoping it is authentic.
> 
> Name description: Longchamp Le Pliage Losange Large Tote (Short Handle)
> Colour: Red
> Name of the seller: Private Online Seller
> Link to the photos:
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/
> 
> Thank you in advance!!! =)



Authentic.


----------



## Pammy85

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Great!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

rx4dsoul said:


> This one is Authentic.
> 
> Need to look at the other one later...connection's crappy while on mobile...sorry.



xxx


----------



## CinthiaZ

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please check out our reminders on first page. Thank you.


OK, thanks anyway.


----------



## XDD

Thanks a  lot!


rx4dsoul said:


> This one is Authentic.
> 
> Need to look at the other one later...connection's crappy while on mobile...sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

XDD said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate these two graphite bags? I have been searching this color for awhile. I think the color was discontinued after 2012.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Bag 2:
> Name: Longchamp Graphite Le Pliage medium
> Ebay Seller: jx804
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121555442116?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help to authenticate! Thank you very much!



I need better photos on this one...there's blur when I try to focus on details. Thanks.


----------



## Megbachman

Megbachman said:


> View attachment 2875512
> 
> 
> Thanks so much -- does this help?  I wonder why I can't find photos of anything remotely similar, best, M


Wow thanks again, I will continue to follow these longchamp boards and learn more about the older leather bags, best, M


----------



## kochimin

I am about to buy this longchamp metal champagne medium short handle from online shop but not sure if it is authentic or not. Can someone help to confirm..


----------



## blackberrypatch

This is the size/color combo I've been looking for:

Brown Le Pliage Bag - Medium.
Seller: rare_vintage*26'
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf1acae8a


----------



## rx4dsoul

blackberrypatch said:


> This is the size/color combo I've been looking for:
> 
> Brown Le Pliage Bag - Medium.
> Seller: rare_vintage*26'
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf1acae8a



Hi. we need better photos. Please see first page for reminders on this. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kochimin said:


> I am about to buy this longchamp metal champagne medium short handle from online shop but not sure if it is authentic or not. Can someone help to confirm..



Authentic.

Please be reminded that from hereon , I can only assist those who contribute to tPF regularly and don't just use it for authentication. Thank you.


----------



## Jryan1

Hi all 

I am new to the forum I have just bidding a bag on ebay my very first longchamp cuir 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161581687381?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could someone advise if it's authentic please am a little worried now

Thank you kindly 

Ps I love reading the forum and look forward to contributing


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jryan1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to the forum I have just bidding a bag on ebay my very first longchamp cuir
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161581687381?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could someone advise if it's authentic please am a little worried now
> 
> Thank you kindly
> 
> Ps I love reading the forum and look forward to contributing


Welcome!

Im fairly certain this is real...Everything looks good...however Id prefer to look at the plastic tag too(behind that leather one) so we can be more certain.


----------



## Jryan1

Great sounds promising!! Thank you ever so much has put my mind at rest since I have bought the bag and it should arrive tomorrow!!!  I will post a picture of the plastic tag when I get it

Thank you ever so much for your help


----------



## goldfish19

Jryan1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to the forum I have just bidding a bag on ebay my very first longchamp cuir
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161581687381?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone advise if it's authentic please am a little worried now
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> Ps I love reading the forum and look forward to contributing




Such a great price! I am also inclined to say it's real. Congrats on your first cuir. You will love it! &#128077;


----------



## Jryan1

goldfish19 said:


> Such a great price! I am also inclined to say it's real. Congrats on your first cuir. You will love it! &#128077;



Thank  I am looking forward to getting it now was having a wobble yesterday as worried the price was to good to be true!!!  Thanks all for you help I will post photos when I receive it!!!!


----------



## Diah_ariyani

hi, please help me to authenticate this 2 longchamp bags.

LM metal small short handle red & Planetes medium long handle red.

thank u so much


----------



## designergoods

*Name/item description/specific item*: 100% Authentic LONGCHAMP Tote Bag Brow Nubuck Leather Zipper Le Pliage
 *Name of the seller*: tinoeida                      (818                     )                   *
Item no*.: 321657454684
*Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/321657454684?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you for your help authenticating


----------



## rx4dsoul

designergoods said:


> *Name/item description/specific item*: 100% Authentic LONGCHAMP Tote Bag Brow Nubuck Leather Zipper
> Thank you for your help authenticating



Authentic.


----------



## designergoods

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 Thank you for taking the time authenticating.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Diah_ariyani said:


> hi, please help me to authenticate this 2 longchamp bags.
> 
> LM metal small short handle red & Planetes medium long handle red.
> 
> thank u so much



Hi! 
Please be reminded that we have a format for posting (it's on page one) and also, I can only assist  those who contribute regularly to other forums and utilize tPF for things other than just authentication.
Hope to see you contribute more. :0 thank you!


----------



## Diah_ariyani

Please help me authenticate this,

Name : Long Champ Planetes size medium long handle color rouge (the seller said its rouge, i think its paprika)

I Bought it from LAZADA Malaysia on january 27 2015

thank u so much for your help


----------



## Diah_ariyani

Hi again, 

This one also i need help to authenticate.

name : long champ lm metal size small short handle color rouge

Also bought it from lazada malaysia

thank u


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Hi rx4dsoul,
Can you help authenticate this bag..
It's a LP small in black from a private seller.

You can find the photos here.. http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/LP Small

Thank you


----------



## missywinter

Name/item :  Long handle large paris
Name of the seller: Nil
Item no.: Nil
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Appreciate all the authenticator help ^.^


----------



## naudique-on-tpf

Name/item : Le Pliage
Name of the seller:  								 	          tarjishand2urs
Item no.: 131413222110
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Shopping-Tote-Yellow-BEAUTIFUL-/131413222110

This doesn't look like the one I had before but I just wanted to make sure because I don't know all models of the Le Pliage. I have a few more pictures that I'll attach in the next post. It didn't all fit on this one. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## naudique-on-tpf

Here are a few more pictures of the Le Pliage. Thank you again.


----------



## ca282923

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## ca282923

When can i start posting if i wanna authenticate my bags


----------



## ca282923

hi can you please authenticate my LC le pliage neo medium black. just bought it yesterday through my friend. thank you


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


Sorry, I need your help again. 


Can help to authenticate this bag? Wanted to buy this bag as I have been looking for an authentic one but I can't find any in boutique. Heard that it is discontinued. But I manage to find a seller who sells this. Would appreciate that you can help.


Description: Longchamp Planetes medium long handle navy blue
Seller: Private online seller
Photos taken or photo link:


http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/


I am using another computer so I can't attach photos here, can only send the link.


Thank you in advance. =)


Regards.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Sorry, I need your help again.
> 
> 
> 
> Description: Longchamp Planetes medium long handle navy blue
> Seller: Private online seller
> Photos taken or photo link:
> 
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/pammy1985/library/
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Sorry Pammy, this is Fake. Poor quality and wrong tag details.


----------



## ca282923

Rx4dsoul how about my LC le pliage black medium? is it authentic or fake? Thanks


----------



## Pammy85

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry Pammy, this is Fake. Poor quality and wrong tag details.



Thank you so much!!! I have not bought this bag yet, gotten the photos from the seller. Will not buy the bag. I think for now, I will stick to my red losange and red planetes longchamp. &#128522;

Cheers and regards. =)


----------



## ca282923

I hope u can help me so i can give it back to my friend if its fake. Thank you. Its my first time to buy LC. I post the pictures already. Cheers and thanks in advance


----------



## missywinter

missywinter said:


> Name/item :  Long handle large paris
> Name of the seller: Nil
> Item no.: Nil
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the authenticator help ^.^



I hope my request did not miss out...


----------



## rx4dsoul

missywinter said:


> I hope my request did not miss out...



It's Authentic Missywinter. 
If you haven't bought this yet, just make sure the handles are the long ones...I can't see them in the photo.


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic Missywinter.
> If you haven't bought this yet, just make sure the handles are the long ones...I can't see them in the photo.



Thank you.. ^^ yes is a long handle.. thanks so much for your help... appreciate it &#128525;


----------



## eleenlau

Hi! I chanced upon this page while looking for an authentic emerald Neo... I'm impressed with the help that some of the ladies here are offering! Thank you in advance should I need help with this in future!


----------



## ca282923

rx4dsoul sorry but please help me with my LC le pliage neo black medium. Ive been joining with different threads already and youre still not answering just with this bag. I feel bad coz you are answering most of their concerns and just ignoring mine.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ca282923 said:


> Rx4dsoul how about my LC le pliage black medium? is it authentic or fake? Thanks



Hi!
Please note that my assistance is for those who are regular members here, who contribute *regularly* to other threads. We discourage using this subforum for purely authentication requests and you have only joined those other threads when you saw you were not getting any response to your posts. I'm sorry if you think you were singled out but you were not and it wasnt personal. 

Anyway, your Neo is Fake, unfortunately. The materials are of substandard quality, craftmanship is poor, and the tag is fake. Sorry.

Again, I apologize for the deliberate omission and kindly join our other forums and please contribute regularly if you do have plans for future authentication requests. Thanks


----------



## Tumpi

Dear all

Could please help me to authenticate these longchamp metal series
Type of bag: metal gold 
Size: medium long handle
Picture as attached
Thank you for your kind assistance
Regards
tumpi


----------



## vanillasky012

Hello. If you can please help me authenticate this Longchamp Limited Edition Art Deco. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanillasky012 said:


> Hello. If you can please help me authenticate this Longchamp Limited Edition Art Deco. Thank you!



It's Authentic.


----------



## vanillasky012

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.



Yey Thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## seton

vanillasky012 said:


> Hello. If you can please help me authenticate this Longchamp Limited Edition Art Deco. Thank you!




Ur Deco 1623 in Cardon is absolutely beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Megbachman

vanillasky012 said:


> Hello. If you can please help me authenticate this Longchamp Limited Edition Art Deco. Thank you!


Wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Megbachman

Please don't laugh at me -- I am learning!  is there any remote possibility that a LCD cuir could have a tag like this? I have never seen variations on the jockey and this looks dubious....thanks so much


----------



## vanillasky012

seton said:


> Ur Deco 1623 in Cardon is absolutely beautiful! congrats!











Megbachman said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!



Thank you Seton and Megbachman


----------



## dario

Hi there,

Could anybody please help me to authenticate this Longchamp medium Le Pliage cuir bag? 

Model: Le Pliage cuir medium black bag
Model #: 1515737001
Seller: Beyond the rack



























I will post more pictures in the next post. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dario

More pictures for the medium Le Pliage cuir. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

dario said:


> More pictures for the medium Le Pliage cuir. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM/g[/IMG]




Authentic IMO. 
Please do participate more in the forum. There are many topics and threads that &#65039;may interest you. Thank you!


----------



## dreva

dario said:


> More pictures for the medium Le Pliage cuir. Thanks.




Dario, is your cuir 's lining is 2 layers? I mean at the phone pouch? I wonder


----------



## dario

Hi Goldfish19,

Thanks for checking. I will for sure check out the other topics or threads. Thanks for your reminder.

Have a good day.


----------



## dario

Hi Dreva,

Sorry not so sure what do you mean by 2 layers. Could you explain it a bit more?

Thanks.


----------



## dreva

dario said:


> Hi Dreva,
> 
> Sorry not so sure what do you mean by 2 layers. Could you explain it a bit more?
> 
> Thanks.



Like this, if you pull out the lining of the phone pocket, you could found out that there are 2 liners of lining.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreva said:


> Like this, if you pull out the lining of the phone pocket, you could found out that there are 2 liners of lining.



Hi! Please see our guides on page one and please follow our format if you need assistance. Thanks!


----------



## dreva

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please see our guides on page one and please follow our format if you need assistance. Thanks!



Will do, rx4dsoul. Sorry about that


----------



## dreva

Hi, would experts here help me to authenticate this amethyst lepliage cur, size medium.

Seller : local seller in my country, insist that this is authentic that bought in chicvillage (europe)
But my friend once saw itu she told me that this was mirror. Please help 

Thankyou in advance


----------



## dreva

Sorry, i can't attach more than 1pic at my post, i dont know why.. So i will post authenticate picture each post..


----------



## dreva

Plastic tag- medium lp cuir amethyst


----------



## dreva

Flap - lp cuir amethyst medium


----------



## dreva

Lp cuir amethyst medium- zip


----------



## dario

dreva said:


> Like this, if you pull out the lining of the phone pocket, you could found out that there are 2 liners of lining.


Hi Dreva,

Oh I got it. Yes, it has 2 liners of lining. Is it an indicator of authenticitiy? Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## dreva

Care card -lp cuir amethyst medium


----------



## dreva

Interior lining- lp cuir medium amethyst


----------



## dreva

dario said:


> Hi Dreva,
> 
> Oh I got it. Yes, it has 2 liners of lining. Is it an indicator of authenticitiy? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks.



I didn't know for sure, i hope experties here can help.
Anw, may i know where you bought it? And for how much pricing ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ dreva : please post the following
1. Photo of that plastic tag - straight-on , with no flash, and close-up 
2. whole item
3. metal links
Thanks!


----------



## dreva

rx4dsoul said:


> @ dreva : please post the following
> 1. Photo of that plastic tag - straight-on , with no flash, and close-up
> 2. whole item
> 3. metal links
> Thanks!



Sorry, which one is the metal links?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreva said:


> Sorry, which one is the metal links?



those would be the ones that connect the detachable long strap to your bag.
The leather on this looks good by the way, but I'd rather see those which I'm asking for first...


----------



## dreva

Metal links,

Sorry i didn't realize that i take the red one. And now im at work. The two are from the same seller, and all the same details (about the double liners of lining at the phone pocket too)


If the leather looks fine, how about the double lining of the pocket? Will it means something?


----------



## dreva

Longstrap


----------



## EGBDF

LC coin purse/poppy


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> LC coin purse/poppy



Authentic. 

Cute.


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ *dreva*: will respond to your request after you have posted ALL the pics we asked for -please re-read my post on this. Thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Cute.



Thanks so much!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I haven`t had a chance to look through this thread so I apologize if this is a repeat question but I was wondering if the Longchamp bags at Sands Point Shop are authentic. TIA

here`s a link:
http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/Longchamp-Le-Pliage


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I haven`t had a chance to look through this thread so I apologize if this is a repeat question but I was wondering if the Longchamp bags at Sands Point Shop are authentic. TIA
> 
> here`s a link:
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/Longchamp-Le-Pliage



Yes, they are listed as an authorized seller on LC's website.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> Yes, they are listed as an authorized seller on LC's website.



Thank you so much for your reply. :tpfrox: I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## dario

dreva said:


> I didn't know for sure, i hope experties here can help.
> Anw, may i know where you bought it? And for how much pricing ?


Hi Dreva,

I got it from Beyond the rack in Canada and around CAD$500.


----------



## ken_ken_y2000

Hi,
i need helpto find out are these  bag authentic or not, these are pictures from seller. Thank you....


dropbox.com/s/an2f3ckbuviqhjw/1423982057007.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/h2a9ynnlf17exnw/1423982041948.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/3m3hwm4ci5i9s5c/1423982044654.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/douebj7p1qxe8vp/1423982054410.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/aai67ihymmygh32/1423982060686.jpg?dl=0


----------



## dreva

rx4dsoul said:


> @ *dreva*: will respond to your request after you have posted ALL the pics we asked for -please re-read my post on this. Thanks.




Thankyou rx4dsoul, I am really sorry, but here's the picturea that you've asked me to take. Thank you in advance&#10084;&#65039;


Metal links


----------



## dreva

Metal links, lp cuir medium amethyst


----------



## dreva

Full picture, no flash. Lp cuir medium amethyst


----------



## dreva

Close up at the leather body, lp cuir medium amethyst


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Full picture, no flash. Lp cuir medium amethyst



This looks good, IMO. You had me tilting my head there because of the orientation of your photo! LOL. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Thankyou rx4dsoul, I am really sorry, but here's the picturea that you've asked me to take. Thank you in advance&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal links




On second thought, can you please post better photos of the following?


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ *dreva* : Please remove the blur on the photo of the tag....I see something that concerns me Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Interior lining- lp cuir medium amethyst



Is the item in your possession? Or is the seller sending you photos?


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Item



We are on the same wavelength 
Dropped you a PM, but I think your inbox is full


----------



## Megbachman

Megbachman said:


> Please don't laugh at me -- I am learning!  is there any remote possibility that a LCD cuir could have a tag like this? I have never seen variations on the jockey and this looks dubious....thanks so much



Sorry typo "LC"the tag looks so odd, I've never seen one like this before..


----------



## dreva

rx4dsoul said:


> @ *dreva* : Please remove the blur on the photo of the tag....I see something that concerns me Thank you.





goldfish19 said:


> Is the item in your possession? Or is the seller sending you photos?



I'm the one who is taking these pic,may i know  why is it? Is there something wrong?

And i will try to get another macro shot at the plasic tag.


----------



## Emilyt

Hi everyone. I know we are encouraged to contribute to other forums and threads as well, I've also read everything in this thread trying to figure out the authenticity myself but unable to gather a conclusion. Can someone help me authenticate my bag while I explore the other forums and communities?

 (I'm not here to freeload on the authentication threads. I'm just a student, I saved up and bought this bag as a gift to my mom but I have a strong feeling it's fake)

Here are the bag details:

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black, size small

Seller: Private seller on Carousell (she's selling quite a number of these LC bags there..)

Link to photos :http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/plasticbin/library/LC


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. I really need help here..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Emilyt said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black, size small
> 
> Seller: Private seller on Carousell (she's selling quite a number of these LC bags there..)
> 
> Link to photos :http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/plasticbin/library/LC
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. I really need help here..


Hi! 
Please improve your photos. Thanks.


----------



## Emilyt

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> Please improve your photos. Thanks.


Hi rx4dsoul, thank you so much for your prompt reply. I tried taking a new set of photos. Hope these are better.

http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/plasticbin/library/

Otherwise, do advise me how I can improve on my photos. Thanks!


----------



## dreva

Hi, here i attached the clearer pictures, hope this help,


----------



## dreva

Links to the long strap


----------



## dreva

Leather tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreva said:


> Hi, here i attached the clearer pictures, hope this help,



This Amethyst Cuir is Fake.
There are wrong details on the tag. Leather close-up shows a different grain. Close-ups of other details show poor craftmanship and substandard materials. Sorry.


----------



## dreva

rx4dsoul said:


> This Amethyst Cuir is Fake.
> There are wrong details on the tag. Leather close-up shows a different grain. Close-ups of other details show poor craftmanship and substandard materials. Sorry.



Thankyou rx4dsoul, may i know which details on the tag that makes you finally decided that it is fake?


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Thankyou rx4dsoul, may i know which details on the tag that makes you finally decided that it is fake?



Sorry but we don't reveal any details here. So sorry, and I hope you get your money back for the fake bags you acquired (Also the one your friend got).


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> Sorry but we don't reveal any details here. So sorry, and I hope you get your money back for the fake bags you acquired (Also the one your friend got).



Thank you.
Would you mind checking your inbox? Thankyou somuch


----------



## Megbachman

rx4dsoul said:


> @ *dreva* : Please remove the blur on the photo of the tag....I see something that concerns me Thank you.


Thanks so much, I'm a newbie and it concerns me, my sister bought it in Belgium. I've never seen a tag with "France" on the top. I didn't post photos of the entire bag because tag so concerning. The leather is quite lovely though. I can see why she went for it. The color is much like my veau foulonne I posted before and yesterday in the snow. Many thanks!


----------



## ara020

hi
I got this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (?) medium / large. Can someone please have a look and authenticate this? Thanks


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Because of Dreva's case with pocket's lining can be drag out and turns out to be a mirror, I'm also concern about my small cuir because it is the same. So please help me authenticate this bag..

It's a small LC Cuir in Black
Bought it online from personal seller
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/LC Cuir Black Small

Thank you in advance and hopefully I didnt mistakenly buy a mirror item


----------



## goldfish19

ara020 said:


> hi
> 
> I got this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry (?) medium / large. Can someone please have a look and authenticate this? Thanks




Looks good &#128077;


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megbachman said:


> Thanks so much, I'm a newbie and it concerns me, my sister bought it in Belgium. I've never seen a tag with "France" on the top. I didn't post photos of the entire bag because tag so concerning. The leather is quite lovely though. I can see why she went for it. The color is much like my veau foulonne I posted before and yesterday in the snow. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897966




I'm sorry,  but you really have to follow our format and post pics properly, otherwise we might not be able to assist you on this. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Fit_for_bags said:


> Because of Dreva's case with pocket's lining can be drag out and turns out to be a mirror, I'm also concern about my small cuir because it is the same. So please help me authenticate this bag..
> 
> It's a small LC Cuir in Black
> Bought it online from personal seller
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/LC Cuir Black Small
> 
> Thank you in advance and hopefully I didnt mistakenly buy a mirror item



Please repost this request and ATTACH photos directly to your post, the link posted is in autoplay mode and it's difficult to examine details properly. thank you.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Please repost this request and ATTACH photos directly to your post, the link posted is in autoplay mode and it's difficult to examine details properly. thank you.



ah.. sorry for that.. here's the pictures..


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Hopefully I didnt forget anything.. thanks again


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Hi Ladies,

Can someone help me with this bag? Appreciate it!

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Emerald
Seller: lovefashion4ever2012 (eBay)


----------



## dreva

please help me to authenticate my lm cuir tote, i bought it from my best friend that went to paris trip last month, but based on my latest experience i thought that it's better to pass this first 

it is the lm cuir tote in yellow citron

(ps, does anyone know what is lm stands for?sorry for my silly question)
thank you


----------



## baglici0us

Hi there, could someone take a look at this item for me please? I'd really appreciate your help with this authentication.

*Name:* LP LH Graphite Eiffel Tower Medium 
*Name of the seller:* mizzevil23
*Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Graphite-Blue-Eiffel-Tower-ToteBag-Limited-Edition-Authentic-Fall-2014-/261780656670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf357d21e&autorefresh=true


----------



## baglici0us

Here's another one that I'm looking at - but a little concerned over the plastic wrapped handles as the eBay guide to authenticating LE LPs states that Longchamp never uses any kind of plastic or paper wrap on the handles of a Pliage bag. Many thanks in advance for your help!

*Name: *LP LH Eiffel Tower Medium Bag (Black with Gold)
*Name of the seller:* xmli881-2012
*Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-GOLD-Eiffel-Tower-Tote-Bag-Limited-Edition-Authentic-Fall-2014-Black-/121573192930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e53b4e2


----------



## seton

baglici0us said:


> Here's another one that I'm looking at - but a little concerned over the plastic wrapped handles as the eBay guide to authenticating LE LPs  states that Longchamp never uses any kind of plastic or paper wrap on  the handles of a Pliage bag. Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *Name: *LP LH Eiffel Tower Medium Bag (Black with Gold)
> *Name of the seller:* xmli881-2012
> *Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-GO...item1c4e53b4e2




this is a REALLY bad fake


----------



## baglici0us

seton said:


> this is a REALLY bad fake


Thanks Seton. Phew! Good thing I got it authenticated here. It's a shame though the seller has sold so many already at that price and more.


----------



## hansnkimcent

Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you all so much.
Name : Longchamp large travel tote


----------



## phoenix_da

[FONT=&quot]rx4dsoul[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Help! I bought my first longchamp leather bag from a private seller but I thought that's a fake because the logo in tag is very light, and there's a type error "made in Marocco". Furthermore, at the backside of the of the zipper there's nothing. I have headed it should be shown "YKK". Can you please help me to authenticate this longchamp? Thank you very much!

[FONT=&quot]Name/item description/specific item: [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Modele [FONT=&quot]D[/FONT]epose
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Size: M
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Item no.:1515737001 / [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]0969775
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Name of the seller: [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] private seller[/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## phoenix_da

More photos, please help me, thank you very much,


----------



## Lc143

Hi, Im new to longchamp and in the forum &#128522; i just want to ask if longchamps really comes with a warranty and authenticity cert? I bought last month a le pliage thru an online seller, but it doesnt have both of those, so Im afraid if what i bought is not the real deal. And what do i need to know before buying a longchamp purse? Im eyeing a neo, but afraid to purchase online because of the aforementioned reason. Hope someone can help me, &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and oh, does longchamps really have plastics in the handle when you bought it? Thank you so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

phoenix_da said:


> More photos, please help me, thank you very much,



Thank you for posting very clear photos. I don't see any red flags. It looks good in my opinion. Kindly wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.


----------



## Lc143

This is the le pliage i bought last month,thanks so much &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Lc143

After back reading all the posts here im still confused if my le pliage is authentic, all of the signs that it is authentic is there except for the photo I attached above, do you guys think its fake if it has stitches like that? Please help me, thanks so much


----------



## phoenix_da

goldfish19, thank you very much!


----------



## EGBDF

Lc143 said:


> After back reading all the posts here im still confused if my le pliage is authentic, all of the signs that it is authentic is there except for the photo I attached above, do you guys think its fake if it has stitches like that? Please help me, thanks so much



You should read the first post in this thread to see what pictures to include. Also, whether or not a bag comes with a receipt and/or care card is no indication of the bag's authenticity.


----------



## vesna

Item: Longchamp le pliage 1899 - LARGE LONG HANDLE 100% Original
 Item Nr: 151518803036
 Seller: yguo4259
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234739745c


dear ladies, I would kindly ask you for help with this seller's bags. I am interested in green however photos of many colours are mixed, but they include the tag and back print on the leather. Just let me know if you think those are obviously fake .


----------



## phoenix_da

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for posting very clear photos. I don't see any red flags. It looks good in my opinion. Kindly wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.


dear rx4dsoul, could you please help me to authenticate this longchamp? thank you very much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phoenix_da said:


> dear rx4dsoul, could you please help me to authenticate this longchamp? thank you very much!



Goldfish is right dear, it's real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vesna said:


> Item: Longchamp le pliage 1899 - LARGE LONG HANDLE 100% Original
> Item Nr: 151518803036
> Seller: yguo4259
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234739745c
> 
> 
> dear ladies, I would kindly ask you for help with this seller's bags. I am interested in green however photos of many colours are mixed, but they include the tag and back print on the leather. Just let me know if you think those are obviously fake .



I'm sorry Vesna , there are just too many items in this link, especially when you click on close-up more colors pop-out.

However, those you see on the listing page itself though are very suspicious- tags are outright fake and leather on some are just substandard. Hardwares also not at par. Sorry.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

@rx4dsoul please help with the bag I posted. Did I forget any picture? thanks


----------



## phoenix_da

rx4dsoul said:


> Goldfish is right dear, it's real.



thank you very much rx4dsoul!

goldfish, thank you toooo!


----------



## phoenix_da

phoenix_da said:


> thank you very much rx4dsoul!
> 
> goldfish, thank you toooo!



i will start to use the bag tomorrow, thank you both so much!


----------



## hansnkimcent

hansnkimcent said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you all so much.
> Name : Longchamp large travel tote


 


Dear @rx4dsoul, please help and have a great weekend


----------



## delima

Please authenticate this longchamp
LM medium long handle metal white. Seller private


----------



## delima

Continued. Thank you so much


----------



## toscarila

hi..

please help authenticate this longchamp bag

type: Neo Shopper Black

I buy from my friend, she said she was bought in Singapore. but there is no receipt to prove it. and the clear tag, the word PARIS is look different. 

but overall, the quality of the bag is almost the same when I bring it to Longchamp store near my house. the SA couldn't identify if this bag authentic or fake

Please help

Thank you very much

rgds,
Lya


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Reposting the request... Hope someone can help me. 

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Emerald
Seller: lovefashion4ever2012 (eBay)


----------



## -flawless-

I was given this buy a friend. I cannot find a tag inside. However, I have a feeling that it is fake. Could I get a confirmation please? TIA!


----------



## goldfish19

Fit_for_bags said:


> @rx4dsoul please help with the bag I posted. Did I forget any picture? thanks



I'd like to help but could you please post clearer photos? Just like post 331 and 332. Thank you!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

goldfish19 said:


> I'd like to help but could you please post clearer photos? Just like post 331 and 332. Thank you!



Hi Goldfish,, these are the pictures.. thank you for checking it.. 











































adding to more on the next post...


----------



## Fit_for_bags

the last two











Hopefully those are clear enough... thank you again for the time


----------



## goldfish19

Fit_for_bags said:


> the last two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully those are clear enough... thank you again for the time




Looks good. 
But I would like rx4dsoul to confirm as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good.
> But I would like rx4dsoul to confirm as well.



Of course, I agree.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Crescent Shadow said:


> Reposting the request... Hope someone can help me.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Emerald


 This is Fake.
If you could perhaps take time to search and backread on this thread, you might see this seller's history here.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hansnkimcent said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you all so much.
> Name : Longchamp large travel tote



Authentic.


----------



## toscarila

-reposting-
dear @goldfish19 and @rx4dsoul,

please help to authenticate this longchamp bag
Type: Neo Shopper Black

kindly find attached the pictures..

Thank you so much


----------



## Fit_for_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good.
> But I would like rx4dsoul to confirm as well.





rx4dsoul said:


> Of course, I agree.



Thank you ladies.. Haaah.. Feel much better now knowing that it's not fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toscarila said:


> -reposting-
> dear @goldfish19 and @rx4dsoul,
> 
> please help to authenticate this longchamp bag
> Type: Neo Shopper Black
> 
> kindly find attached the pictures..
> 
> Thank you so much



Fake.


----------



## toscarila

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



Oooouuhh.. anyway, thankss @rx4dsoul..


----------



## krysiunia

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp? I believe it's a vintage one. I got it from a local seller, but it was so cheap and I am a sucker for leather stuff so I got it. I want to bring it in and have the leather restored.

Type: Longchamp Roseau
Color: Taupe or Light Brown. Almost gold.
Size: 15" x 11" x 4.5" (approximate). Handle drops 5".

Some item specifics:

It has an embossed leather tag inside that says Longchamp Paris 1948 Made in France.
The backside of the tag reads 1681 01 KJN
The zipper has the number "45".
The snaps read "Original PRYM 6/4B"

Pictures here --> http://imgur.com/a/UE9eo#0

Thanks!


----------



## collegechic

Name: Orange SM large size
Name of seller: Location is on poshmark
Links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Sarah-Morris-neon-orange-le-pliage-54d67e4d9dd0eb056001d800
I know poshmark isn't the most trustworthy place so thought I'd ask here.

Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

collegechic said:


> Name: Orange SM large size
> Name of seller: Location is on poshmark
> Links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Sarah-Morris-neon-orange-le-pliage-54d67e4d9dd0eb056001d800
> I know poshmark isn't the most trustworthy place so thought I'd ask here.
> 
> Thank you.



This one is Real.


----------



## JumeLia

Hi,
kindly need your help to authentice my LC bags with below details:
Name : LC Jeremy Scoot Monster yellow
Name of Seller : Private Seller in Longchamp Lover Indonesia (FB group)
Photos :
As attached

Thank you in advance


----------



## JumeLia

-reposting-

Hi,
kindly need your help to authenticate my LC bags with below details:
Name : LC Jeremy Scott Monster yellow
Name of Seller : Private Seller in Longchamp Lover Indonesia (FB group)
Photos :
As attached

Sorry for reposting, I'm still new in this forum and I can't PM.  And I'm probably not in the list for getting an answer due to only 1 post in this forum. However, I really appreciate if someone could help me here.
Currently, I'm in the process for refund back transaction. Thereore additional information from purseblog would be a great help.
Thank you in advance


----------



## manpursefan

Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage large travel bag (1624) chocolate
Name of the seller: Rakuten Global Market
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sunbrand-select/item/lnc1624089203/

I just wanna know if Rakuten Global Market sells authentic bags cause I really want a brand new chocolate or taupe 1624.


----------



## rx4dsoul

manpursefan said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage large travel bag (1624) chocolate
> Name of the seller: Rakuten Global Market
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sunbrand-select/item/lnc1624089203/
> 
> I just wanna know if Rakuten Global Market sells authentic bags cause I really want a brand new chocolate or taupe 1624.



These look like stock photos and I cannot see a tag. Please request for the seller to post or send you actual ones.

We cannot endorse sellers other than Longchamp and its authorized branches/partners. Sorry.


----------



## JumeLia

Hi again,

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Jeremy Scott Madball Yellow
Name of the seller: Private seller that claimed bought the bag in LC store Malaysi
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
http://imgur.com/a/bmfPK

Thank you in advance


----------



## milkpig

Anyone please help me authenticate this bag. Both here are Longchamp Neo Fantaisie satchels in Poppy color. 

The left one is size small. The leather under flap is smooth and has black color. I bought this at whatshebuys - an authorized Longchamp retailer so it should be authentic. 

While the right one is size medium. The leather under flap is furry and has red color. I bought this at tradesy though a third seller, so I'm not sure about its authenticity. 

They both made in France so I don't understand why they use different leather in the same line & color. I doubt size medium with red leather is not authentic because the stock photo of Bloomingdales also shows black color of the under flap. Thank you so much


----------



## milkpig

The tag of the medium Neo Fantaisie. Sorry I cant upload 2 photos in a post


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkpig said:


> The tag of the medium Neo Fantaisie. Sorry I cant upload 2 photos in a post



This is Fake, sorry. 

We would really appreciate if you could follow our simple format next time. And please be reminded that POSTS WITHOUT AN *ACTIVE* (Current or recent) *LINK* TO THE AUCTION SALE OR SELLER itself/him-herself might be skipped. Same requirement goes for items  from resellers. 
Thank you and good luck next time.


----------



## milkpig

Oh, so sad to hear that. Thanks a lot


----------



## krysiunia

REPOSTING. Please help!

Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp? I believe it's a vintage one. I got it from a local private seller in my country, but it was so cheap so I wanted to have it restored.

Type: Longchamp Roseau
Color: Taupe or Light Brown. Almost gold.
Size: 15" x 11" x 4.5" (approximate). Handle drops 5".

Some item specifics:
It has an embossed leather tag inside that says Longchamp Paris 1948 Made in France.
The backside of the tag reads 1681 01 KJN
The zipper has the number "45".
The snaps read "Original PRYM 6/4B"

Pictures here --> http://imgur.com/a/UE9eo#0

Thanks!


----------



## orangeaddict5

nina1988 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> Longchamp neo
> Size: medium
> Color: black
> 
> Thanks


I think it is a fake :/ sorry


----------



## MD2018

Hi. I'm new here. I have read posts here and it made me think whether the bags I own are authentic or not. They were actually given to me as gifts so I do not know if they were bought from a store selling legit Longchamp bags. Can anyone help me authenticate them?

Longchamp Le Pliage in red
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rorpuvq06b8hm5m/AADkXzj7L9bBvQ4yCYcpPEHma?dl=0

Longchamp Backpack (I think it's in curry)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a2giogqzmb32tw6/AADd5p1kUUqGuNCv17w_akSEa?dl=0


----------



## lepasion

Hi pls authenticate this For me:

Item: Longchamp Neo medium

I got the pics from the seller. 
Im interested in purchasing this item so pls help me ladies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lepasion

Sorry jst using mobile cant attach many pics in one post dunno why.


----------



## lepasion

Additional pic


----------



## lepasion

Additional pic - color is Navy blue


----------



## lepasion

Additional pic


----------



## lepasion

Addtnl pic


----------



## delima

-reposting-
Please Authenticate This Longchamp

Metal White Medium Long Handle
I bought from Private Seller

Thank you so much for the help


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please be reminded that the link to the auction or sale must be provided. Also proper format is required. Thank you.


----------



## lepasion

Hi rx4dsoul. 

Here is the link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171702274169 

Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Blue
Seller: zaratopshop
See attached link above.
Some pics I posted are from the seller. 
Hope u could check. 

Thank you  

Kind regards...


----------



## MD2018

Sorry, but I think my post must have been overlooked.

Can someone please check these 2 bags? I got them as gifts and I did not bother checking their authenticity.

ITEM: Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Red
PICS: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rorpuvq06b8hm5m/AADkXzj7L9bBvQ4yCYcpPEHma?dl=0

ITEM: Le Pliage Backpack in Curry
PICS: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a2giogqzmb32tw6/AADd5p1kUUqGuNCv17w_akSEa?dl=0


----------



## MADD APPLES

Morning ladies I brought this small LP short handle purse at a thrift store for next to nothing just wanted to know if it's authentic or not tia


----------



## MADD APPLES

Pic 2


----------



## MADD APPLES

Pic 3


----------



## MADD APPLES

Pic4


----------



## MADD APPLES

Pic5


----------



## rx4dsoul

lepasion said:


> Hi rx4dsoul.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171702274169
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Blue
> Seller: zaratopshop
> See attached link above.
> Some pics I posted are from the seller.



This is Fake, unfortunately. Leather looks substandard, some construction problems, and fake details on the tag. Sorry. 

Thank you for following protocol and good luck on your hunt for a Neo.


----------



## xiaobai0622

Longhamp La Pliage Leather Medium, from ebay seller
can you help me to authenticate this bag? thank you so much!


----------



## scoobytechcrew

hi! i'm planning to buy this bag on OLX..i hope u can help me authenticate this..

Name of bag: Longchamp LM Metal Large Long-handle in Pink Gold
Seller: musicandstuff
Website: OLX.com

These are the only pictures posted:


























thanks! &#128522;


----------



## scoobytechcrew

Hi! My friend bought this bag on Instagram last week and she thinks that it might be a fake. I hope you can authenticate this bag.

Name of bag: Longchamp LM Metal Large Long-handle in Pink Gold
Website: Instagram

these are the photos of the bag..

































thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Ladies, please authenticate this item for me.  Thanks!

Name:  Le Pliage Cabas Chocolate Open Tote
Seller: kyrayuyuni

Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/le-pliage-cabas-chocolate-open-tote-535933567819504ca205d599


----------



## styro

Hi all!! I'm new here and I'm glad I found this forum. Hope I'm welcome here. I just recently bought a Longchamp Planetes LLH navy blue from a known online store in our place. Could you please help me check if this is authentic or not cause I'm having second thoughts on this one cause i got it 50% offf. Still pricey for a fake item. But they indicated that this is 100% genuine and we have 7 days to return this to them and get a refund. THanks!!!!



































https://flic.kr/p/r8mmbX


----------



## styro

additional pics


----------



## unx

I believe this is a fake.. :/ Hopefully you'll get your refund back!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Ladies, please authenticate this item for me.  Thanks!
> 
> Name:  Le Pliage Cabas Chocolate Open Tote
> Seller: kyrayuyuni
> 
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/le-pliage-cabas-chocolate-open-tote-535933567819504ca205d599



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xiaobai0622 said:


> Longhamp La Pliage Leather Medium, from ebay seller
> can you help me to authenticate this bag? thank you so much!



Xiaobai, i'd like to help you out but you really have to post the link to the seller or sale for this item first and follow format. Thank you.


----------



## styro

unx said:


> I believe this is a fake.. :/ Hopefully you'll get your refund back!


thanks for the quick response. btw what made you say that it is fake? 
I need a reason to support my claim. 
@rxdsoul any thoughts?tnx


----------



## unx

@styro substandard quality of materials and tag details are the indications that it's fake.


----------



## styro

unx said:


> @styro substandard quality of materials and tag details are the indications that it's fake.



thanks! i hope i can get my money back


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


rx4dsoul:  Thank you very much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> rx4dsoul:  Thank you very much!!!



Welcome


----------



## xiaobai0622

rx4dsoul said:


> Xiaobai, i'd like to help you out but you really have to post the link to the seller or sale for this item first and follow format. Thank you.


thank you for quick reply
here is the link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies!

Please help me authenticate: 
Item Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP VINTAGE BOSTON LEATHER BAG (DARK BROWN)
Item Number: 390908423169
Seller ID: aymyastore
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5b03f52c01
Comments: Pix are not very clear but is there anything that screams fake or are the pix to unclear/ small to tell?

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

xiaobai0622 said:


> thank you for quick reply
> here is the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

accurls said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Please help me authenticate:
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP VINTAGE BOSTON LEATHER BAG (DARK BROWN)
> Item Number: 390908423169
> Seller ID: aymyastore
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5b03f52c01
> Comments: Pix are not very clear but is there anything that screams fake or are the pix to unclear/ small to tell?
> 
> TIA



Possibly authentic but can't be sure, pics are too small...I need a closer look at the hardware (pull, links etc. ) thanks!


----------



## styro

hi! does anyone here know any legit online shops selling authentic LC's? I already called lazada and informed them about the quality of the LC i got from them and they instructed me to ship the item back tomorrow and they will refund my money. @unx thanks much for the help!


----------



## scoobytechcrew

rx4dsoul: hi! i think my original post has been overlooked..i'm planning to buy this bag on OLX..i hope u can help me authenticate this..

Name of bag: Longchamp LM Metal Large Long-handle in Pink Gold
Seller: musicandstuff
link: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/69879591/Brand+new++LONGCHAMP+Lm+metal+large+tote+bag

These are the only pictures posted:


























thanks! &#128522;


----------



## lepasion

Thank u so much for ur advice rx4dsoul. Glad I didn't buy it yet.


----------



## xiaobai0622

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




yeah, thank you so much for your help!!!!!!


----------



## doted

Hi there,

Saw this on eBay and I'm tempted to purchase. What do you think? 

*Name:* Longchamp Large Long Handle Planetes Black
*Seller:* lindaaulau 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-Longchamp-Planetes-Long-Handle-Tote-Bag-1899-/261797936682

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

doted said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Saw this on eBay and I'm tempted to purchase. What do you think?
> 
> *Name:* Longchamp Large Long Handle Planetes Black
> *Seller:* lindaaulau
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-Longchamp-Planetes-Long-Handle-Tote-Bag-1899-/261797936682
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is Fake.


----------



## MADD APPLES

MADD APPLES said:


> Pic5



Morning can I get siome  feedback on the authentication of my bag


----------



## accurls

rx4dsoul said:


> Possibly authentic but can't be sure, pics are too small...I need a closer look at the hardware (pull, links etc. ) thanks!



thank you for checking


----------



## Megbachman

Please help, I fear seller will relist possibly fake LC leather bag:

Name/item description: "Spacieux sac LONGCHAMP authentique, CUIR graine rouge"
Name of the seller: 6reve6
*Item no*:  EBAY # 331457500105
*Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spacieux-sa...MVn2QMgPUE7ZvZFRf74f8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

View attachment 2917799


View attachment 2917801


View attachment 2917803


View attachment 2917805


View attachment 2917806


View attachment 2917807


View attachment 2917808


View attachment 2917811


View attachment 2917812


----------



## Megbachman

sorry trouble with photo posting.


Megbachman said:


> Please help, I fear seller will relist possibly fake LC leather bag
> 
> Name/item description: "Spacieux sac LONGCHAMP authentique, CUIR graine rouge"
> Name of the seller: 6reve6
> *Item no*:  EBAY # 331457500105
> *Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spacieux-sa...MVn2QMgPUE7ZvZFRf74f8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 2917799
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917801
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917806
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917807
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917808
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917812


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megbachman said:


> Please help, I fear seller will relist possibly fake LC leather bag:
> 
> Name/item description: "Spacieux sac LONGCHAMP authentique, CUIR graine rouge"
> Name of the seller: 6reve6
> *Item no*:  EBAY # 331457500105
> *Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spacieux-sa...MVn2QMgPUE7ZvZFRf74f8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi. I'm not familiar with this model so I really can't say if it is definitely fake or real. 
However, I do wonder why for a vintage looking item, it doesn't have any of the vintage hardware Longchamp used before (or at least those im familiar with), the zipper pulls inside are supposed to also be of a certain type metal hardware, especially since this is leather - not plastic-looking or plastic. The hardware on this is unfamiliar to me. The leather looks quite new for hardware that's seen some wear unless its new hardware that has faded?? I also see some other problems such as construction and such...
This may still be authentic if it came from the earliest era , and I'm not as old as Longchamp  nor have I seen everything they put out ,so perhaps you can wait for somebody else to throw in their opinions. Sorry and good luck.


----------



## selynne

Hi! I need help authenticating the Longchamp Bilberry Shopping bag i bought online. I really hope you can help me. 

Item:     Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Bag
Color :   Bilberry
Seller:  http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/thebagmaster/

My first concern is  with the care card. It has 4 folds instead of 3 and I read on the net that its a redflag for fake. Here are some pics of the bag. I am really hoping you can help me. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## carolynwpk

Hi, I am new here. I read thru all the posts in this thread while trying to authenticate my LC Planetes using few cases here. After seeing a few similar Planetes, I have to believe the one I bought in Carousell is fake.

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST: LC Planetes medium long handle
*Name of the seller*: From Carousell (have sold many LC, so probably lots of ppl have been conned)
*Item no*.: NA
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 

Sorry, I have taken a pic of the tag but have no idea how to attach the photo. Anyway, I noticed a similar code in the first line in the tag for Planetes mediium long handle which experts here have stated they are fake. The code is 'SPE PAC/02'. Does this tell you it is not authentic? 

For more information, my tag writes:
SPE PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0969961
2605002001


----------



## heidi101

Hi expert! please let me know if this is real? As it smells really plastic  and not sure if the material is leather too 

Name:Large Planetes 2014 black
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A


----------



## selynne

[/ATTACH]





selynne said:


> Hi! I need help authenticating the Longchamp Bilberry Shopping bag i bought online. I really hope you can help me.
> 
> Item:     Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Bag
> Color :   Bilberry
> Seller:  http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/thebagmaster/
> 
> My first concern is  with the care card. It has 4 folds instead of 3 and I read on the net that its a redflag for fake. Here are some pics of the bag. I am really hoping you can help me.
> 
> Thank you in advance



By the way, it is my first time to purchase a Longchamp bag, so I can't help but be anxious.Some of the pics failed to upload in the first try so I am uploading the rest here. I hope it's okay.  I will be very grateful for any advice or help you can give me. Thank you!


----------



## Megbachman

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. I'm not familiar with this model so I really can't say if it is definitely fake or real.
> However, I do wonder why for a vintage looking item, it doesn't have any of the vintage hardware Longchamp used before (or at least those im familiar with), the zipper pulls inside are supposed to also be of a certain type metal hardware, especially since this is leather - not plastic-looking or plastic. The hardware on this is unfamiliar to me. The leather looks quite new for hardware that's seen some wear unless its new hardware that has faded?? I also see some other problems such as construction and such...
> This may still be authentic if it came from the earliest era , and I'm not as old as Longchamp  nor have I seen everything they put out ,so perhaps you can wait for somebody else to throw in their opinions. Sorry and good luck.


Thanks (and don't be sorry you are wonderful to look) - he did re-list the bag, he says he bought it at LC in Charleroi, Belgium 6 years ago.   The leather is very nice, as is the color. The tag has "FRANCE" on top which I have never seen, the underside of the leather strap is fabric. The hardware looks like the finish has faded.  I just want to protect others (and am also curious as a lover of vintage bags and LC cuir).  Thanks so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

selynne said:


> Hi! I need help authenticating the Longchamp Bilberry Shopping bag i bought online. I really hope you can help me.
> 
> Item:     Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Bag
> Color :   Bilberry
> Seller:  http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/thebagmaster/
> 
> My first concern is  with the care card. It has 4 folds instead of 3 and I read on the net that its a redflag for fake. Here are some pics of the bag. I am really hoping you can help me.
> 
> Thank you in advance



This Fake, unfortunately. Poor materials, fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## selynne

rx4dsoul said:


> This Fake, unfortunately. Poor materials, fake tag details. Sorry.


 I had really high hopes for this bag. Thank you for your help rx4dsoul


----------



## selynne

Hi rx4dsoul!

  Just a followup , you said fake tag details. the bag is Le Pliage Large Tote Bag in Bilberry..  does the tag still don't match up with the bag?  I hope you can enlighten me. 
   Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

selynne said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!
> 
> Just a followup , you said fake tag details. the bag is Le Pliage Large Tote Bag in Bilberry..  does the tag still don't match up with the bag?  I hope you can enlighten me.
> Thank you.



We don't reveal details about that, please backread. 
The color or the codes are not of concern here. Your item is overall fake (make, tag, materials), regardless of whether the color is right or not. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heidi101 said:


> Hi expert! please let me know if this is real? As it smells really plastic  and not sure if the material is leather too
> 
> Name:Large Planetes 2014 black
> Name of the seller: N/A
> Item no.: N/A



I'm fairly certain there's been a lot of advice to post the auction or sale link/seller's link. We can't help unless you can follow our request. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megbachman said:


> Thanks (and don't be sorry you are wonderful to look) - he did re-list the bag, he says he bought it at LC in Charleroi, Belgium 6 years ago.   The leather is very nice, as is the color. The tag has "FRANCE" on top which I have never seen, the underside of the leather strap is fabric. The hardware looks like the finish has faded.  I just want to protect others (and am also curious as a lover of vintage bags and LC cuir).  Thanks so much.



I'm certain this wasn't made 6 years ago. Purchased, maybe, but not made.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MADD APPLES said:


> Morning can I get siome  feedback on the authentication of my bag



Authentic. 
Please use proper format next time. Thank you.


----------



## heidi101

Hi rx4dsoul,

I have posted some photos of my Large Planetes 2014 black yesterday, can you also get me some feedback on the authentication of my bag too? thanks


----------



## cheidel

Ladies, please authenticate for me.  Thanks!


Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Clutch


Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-clutch-549eda19018efa1d9d132ac0


Seller: arelir


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Ladies, please authenticate for me.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Clutch
> 
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-clutch-549eda19018efa1d9d132ac0
> 
> 
> Seller: arelir



Authentic.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yay!  Thanks again!


----------



## heidi101

https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b30291630?

so sorry about this, here's the link 
The seller is called tsuihaang on hk yahoo auction, thanks


----------



## heidi101

I rekon u have to log in to view the link, I have attached the dealers screen print here too


----------



## Ajv123

Bagmasterph and baci_shoppe do they sell legitimate longchamps? 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.948484678501065.1073741870.363577403658465&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/Baci.Shoppe


----------



## finnz

Pls authentic this bag for me thanks


----------



## finnz

Hi ladies sorry could u pls authentic this bag? Thank u


----------



## goldfish19

Ajv123 said:


> Bagmasterph and baci_shoppe do they sell legitimate longchamps?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.948484678501065.1073741870.363577403658465&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Baci.Shoppe



baci shopped is selling brand new "heritage longchamp bags" for PhP 5,999 which is almost 90% off retail (US$1120 without tax). That is one huge red flag right there!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hi! I'm new here as I just discovered this site. Would appreciate it greatly if you could help authenticate this for me. Sorry that some of my pictures are upside down - not sure what's up in between my iPhoto and uploading, nothing is upside down at all but it appears like that here for some pics... Thanks in advance.

Medium Le Pliage Neo Handbag in black


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

Hi rx4dsoul,

Pls help me authenticate this Longchamp neo le pliage medium sized short handle

Item: LC Neo le pliage MSH
Color : poppy / red
Store : online bought thru FB ( disclosing the page ) 

 Thank you.


----------



## vanillasky012

Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Camel. Appreciate your feedback


----------



## Alishaa21

Hii could you please authenticate this longchamp small neo black color


----------



## Alishaa21

Continue from longchamp neo smallblack


----------



## Alishaa21

Continue from longchamp neo small black


----------



## Alishaa21

Could you please authenticate this longchamp medium neo navy

Thanks


----------



## Alishaa21

Toobe continue
Thanks


----------



## Alishaa21

To be continue thanks


----------



## mminela

Hi,


I am new here and I just got my first LC Le Pliage Neo Small in Blue. I bought it from a friend of mine and she said that its original and I dont know how ro determin if it is 

Thanks a lot

Here is the link for the photos

http://s389.photobucket.com/user/nela2019484/library/LC Le Pliage Neo Navy Blue Small


----------



## EGBDF

mminela said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am new here and I just got my first LC Le Pliage Neo Small in Blue. I bought it from a friend of mine and she said that its original and I dont know how ro determin if it is
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Here is the link for the photos
> 
> http://s389.photobucket.com/user/nela2019484/library/LC Le Pliage Neo Navy Blue Small



Looks fake to me, let someone else confirm.


----------



## sarahcrble

Hi! Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo black medium short handle


----------



## sarahcrble

Hi! Anyone here who knows camua bags as seller? Thanks!


----------



## Iezanini

Hello,

Cam someone please authenticate this LC, thank you.

Long Champ Neo
Medium Size
Red color


----------



## Iezanini

Continue LC neo Medium Red


----------



## punahilkka

Hi,
Please Could you help me with authentication. And also if you Could tell me what line/model it is. 
I already bought this bag Last week.
It is made from grain leather. Zipper has 45, ykk and t marked on it. Also the zipper pull looks good with the longchamp stamp and all.
But still I wonder because I can't find any similar anywhere. There are couple of bags on ebay with same detail on the front though..

Appreciate your help.

Kind Regards 

Anna-Kaisa


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi,
> Please Could you help me with authentication. And also if you Could tell me what line/model it is.
> I already bought this bag Last week.
> It is made from grain leather. Zipper has 45, ykk and t marked on it. Also the zipper pull looks good with the longchamp stamp and all.
> But still I wonder because I can't find any similar anywhere. There are couple of bags on ebay with same detail on the front though..
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Anna-Kaisa



I need to see that tag again, straight on please and no kinks. thanks.


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> I need to see that tag again, straight on please and no kinks. thanks.



Here are the pictures, hopefully this will do. Thanks.


----------



## ririe12

Could u please authenticate this lc bag, they said its a limited edition...thank u


----------



## punahilkka

punahilkka said:


> Here are the pictures, hopefully this will do. Thanks.



Here are these again, in natural Light no flash..


----------



## edenjoy_rabanal

Hi rx4dsoul, Please help me authenticate my LC bag please. 

Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
Navy Blue
Seller: cinquesorelle (intagram online seller)

1.)


----------



## edenjoy_rabanal

edenjoy_rabanal said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, Please help me authenticate my LC bag please.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> Navy Blue
> Seller: cinquesorelle (intagram online seller)
> 
> 1.)


Hi rx4dsoul, Please help me authenticate my LC bag please. 

Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
Navy Blue
Seller: cinquesorelle (intagram online seller)

Please see the link for a complete set of photos. Thank you.

http://s868.photobucket.com/user/edenjoy_rabanal/media/IMG_6255.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## goldfish19

ririe12 said:


> Could u please authenticate this lc bag, they said its a limited edition...thank u



Clear photos of the whole bag, and other parts are required for authentication.


----------



## Anjool

Hi there may i have this bag authenticated. My sister Bought on ebay thankyou so much in advance


----------



## estephy26

Hi,

Could please someone help me to authenticate this bag. Please. I'm kinda hesitant in buying it since I don't know if it is really authentic.  It would be of great help hearing response from experts like you guys! Thanks a lot


----------



## piglet18

[Hello,

Cam someone please authenticate this LC, thank you.


----------



## piglet18

Continue...


----------



## Snowy Girl

Good Morning-
I am looking for some help in authenticating this cute little Longchamp
mini tote

Name: Longchamp Mini Tote - Brown printed fabric, pink stitching on leather)
Seller: Local Consignment Store
Item#: Local Consignment Store
Link: (Please refer to images below)

This would make a great little Easter gift if it is authentic.

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Snowy Girl said:


> Good Morning-
> I am looking for some help in authenticating this cute little Longchamp
> mini tote
> 
> Name: Longchamp Mini Tote - Brown printed fabric, pink stitching on leather)
> Seller: Local Consignment Store
> Item#: Local Consignment Store
> Link: (Please refer to images below)
> 
> This would make a great little Easter gift if it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anjool said:


> Hi there may i have this bag authenticated. My sister Bought on ebay thankyou so much in advance



Hi Anjool. Please use our format. And please attach the ebay link. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

estephy26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could please someone help me to authenticate this bag. Please. I'm kinda hesitant in buying it since I don't know if it is really authentic.  It would be of great help hearing response from experts like you guys! Thanks a lot


Hi estephy! Please follow our format. And please attach the seller's link/auciton/sale. if you are getting this from a private seller/reseller transaction and cannot post the active link, I'm afraid I can't help. 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

piglet18 said:


> Continue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938212



Hi piglet! We have a format. Please read page one.
Also, please attach the seller's link and it has to be an active one. I cannot help if item is being bought from a private sale/reseller. thanks!


----------



## debra_8th

Hi, I bought this Longchamp Planetes from Ebay UK & want to authenticate please. TIA. 

Name:Small Longchamp Planetes orange Totebag
Name of the seller: seeuk2012
Item no.: 191226391751
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191226391751?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

More photos as I have received the item:


----------



## estephy26

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi estephy! Please follow our format. And please attach the seller's link/auciton/sale. if you are getting this from a private seller/reseller transaction and cannot post the active link, I'm afraid I can't help.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi rx4dsoul here is the link

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ong+champ&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2

*Name: LC **Sarrah Morris Le Pliage
item description: Medium, LH
seller : Narni* 

Thanks for your help,

Estephy


----------



## Anjool

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Anjool. Please use our format. And please attach the ebay link. Thanks!


Name:L o n g c h a m p planetes long leather handles large shoulder bag in black
Name of the seller: bw-512
Item no.: 261812294774
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/L-o-n-g-...74?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf53a9476

sorry, hope this is correct
x


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> I need to see that tag again, straight on please and no kinks. thanks.



Hi,

I appologize that I sent these the third time but hopefully these can help with the authentication. 
The tag says (if the picture is bad) nam seg/e3
Longchamp Paris
Made in france 
0762763
1742021002.

Many thanks in advance.

Kind Regards


----------



## rx4dsoul

estephy26 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul here is the link
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ong+champ&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2
> 
> *Name: LC **Sarrah Morris Le Pliage
> item description: Medium, LH
> seller : Narni*
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Estephy



Please repost this request once you have included a photo of the inner tag. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appologize that I sent these the third time but hopefully these can help with the authentication.
> The tag says (if the picture is bad) nam seg/e3
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in france
> 0762763
> 1742021002.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards



Please repost this request once you have a better view of the tag. Closer-up. No blur or glare. And no kinks on the tag. Thabks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anjool said:


> Name:L o n g c h a m p planetes long leather handles large shoulder bag in black
> Name of the seller: bw-512
> Item no.: 261812294774
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/L-o-n-g-...74?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf53a9476
> 
> sorry, hope this is correct
> x



Incomplete photos. (Please see page one) . Please quote this post when you can add the photos we need. Thanks!


----------



## Anjool

rx4dsoul said:


> Incomplete photos. (Please see page one) . Please quote this post when you can add the photos we need. Thanks!



I included all additional pics in my original post, here they are agn. Thankyou v much xo


----------



## debra_8th

Hi rx4dsoul,

I  think you missed my post? #477

Thank you.  xx


----------



## cess191188

Hi please kindly authenticate my bag
Name of item:  LP neo medium shorthandle in orange/clementine
Given by a friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anjool said:


> I included all additional pics in my original post, here they are agn. Thankyou v much xo



This is Fake. The quality is just not right, the applique on front is wrong, tag details wrong, poor craftmanship. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appologize that I sent these the third time but hopefully these can help with the authentication.


I requested for a photo of the tag 'without kinks'. This is still bent in the middle and I have my reasons for needing to see this straightened out for the photo as much as you possibly can. I hope you understand. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

estephy26 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul here is the link
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ong+champ&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2
> 
> *Name: LC **Sarrah Morris Le Pliage
> item description: Medium, LH
> seller : Narni*
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Estephy



Photo of the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Hi, I bought this Longchamp Planetes from Ebay UK & want to authenticate please. TIA.
> 
> Name:Small Longchamp Planetes orange Totebag
> Name of the seller: seeuk2012
> Item no.: 191226391751
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191226391751?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> More photos as I have received the item:



Tag photo is blurry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Double.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Reminders: Please look at page one. It says to complete photos and attach  links and good pics.
Thank you.


----------



## Anjool

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. The quality is just not right, the applique on front is wrong, tag details wrong, poor craftmanship. Sorry.


Thank you very much, just as i thought. The handles smelled very plastic also. Have a fab day!


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag photo is blurry.



Here is better captured tag. Thank you.


----------



## edenjoy_rabanal

edenjoy_rabanal said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, Please help me authenticate my LC bag please.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> Navy Blue
> Seller: cinquesorelle (intagram online seller)
> 
> Please see the link for a complete set of photos. Thank you.
> 
> http://s868.photobucket.com/user/edenjoy_rabanal/media/IMG_6255.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Hi Rx4dsoul... please help me authenticate my bag please.


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> I requested for a photo of the tag 'without kinks'. This is still bent in the middle and I have my reasons for needing to see this straightened out for the photo as much as you possibly can. I hope you understand. Thank you.



Hi rx4dsoul, 
I am so sorry that I didn't understand what you ment earlier  
Here are the tag straightened.. Hopefully. The letters in the middle are a bit worn out..

Kind Regards 
Punahilkka


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> I am so sorry that I didn't understand what you ment earlier
> Here are the tag straightened.. Hopefully. The letters in the middle are a bit worn out..
> 
> Kind Regards
> Punahilkka



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Here is better captured tag. Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

edenjoy_rabanal said:


> Hi Rx4dsoul... please help me authenticate my bag please.



I can't. Your item is from a private reseller/the item is not from a public sale like ebay. Sorry.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Hi rx4dsoul, 

Thank you so much  Can you tell also what line is this and aproximately how old model?

Kind Regards 
Punahilkka


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Thank you so much  Can you tell also what line is this and aproximately how old model?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Punahilkka



Leather looks like Veau Foulonne...not sure though as this item seems to be a model from around 2007-8 or so.


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks like Veau Foulonne...not sure though as this item seems to be a model from around 2007-8 or so.



Thank you rx4dsoul soooooo much for all the information 

Kind Regards 
Punahilkka


----------



## estephy26

rx4dsoul said:


> Photo of the tag?



Hi rx4dsoul,

here are the additional pics. 


Thank you  

Estephy


----------



## CSG

Hi girls. 

Le Pliage / Small Shopper / Burgundy

I am currently requesting LC for a bag replacement because my le pliage has bubbles. Then I hesitated because I doubted the authenticity of my bag. I bought it from a flight attendant who claims to sell authentic bag from HK. Could you assist to authenticate based on the tag? Bag is about two years old. Thus, tag is not that readable anymore.

Apologies for the rush.

Many thanks! *cross fingers* and wish me luck


----------



## cess191188

Hi pls kindly authenticate
Lp neo medium in orange
My friend gave this as a gift
Thank you


----------



## cess191188

Thabk you in advance


----------



## EGBDF

cess191188 said:


> Hi pls kindly authenticate
> Lp neo medium in orange
> My friend gave this as a gift
> Thank you



From these photos I do not think it's authentic, but please wait for rx4dsoul to give her opinion.


----------



## CSG

Hi girls. 

Le Pliage Bag in Burgundy

I am currently requesting LC for a bag replacement because my le pliage has bubbles. Then I hesitated because I doubted the authenticity of my bag. I bought it from a flight attendant who claims to sell authentic bag from HK. Could you assist to authenticate based on the tag? Le Pliage Bag in Burgundy is about two years old. Thus, tag is not that readable anymore.

Apologies for the rush.

Many thanks! *cross fingers* and wish me luck


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hi rx4dsoul

Would appreciate it if you could help me authenticate my Black Medium Le Lliage Neo in Post #445. Many thanks!


----------



## pursecanuck

Hi, can you please help authenticate this longchamp planetes bag?


----------



## seton

pursecanuck said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this longchamp planetes bag?



The authenticator has made known that she prefers to assist only regular members of this forum and we all respect her wishes. Please look elsewhere. K thx.





SmokieDragon said:


> Hi rx4dsoul
> 
> Would appreciate it if you could help me authenticate my Black Medium Le Lliage Neo in Post #445. Many thanks!




The authenticator has made known that she prefers to assist only regular  members of this forum and we all respect her wishes. Please look  elsewhere. K thx.


----------



## lnconcise

Hello everyone!! Can you help me if this bag is authentic or not? THANK YOU! 

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shopping Tote in Bilberry
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...iage-nylon-small-tote-bag-bilberry/1059567377
Seller Name: N/A


----------



## estephy26

rx4dsoul said:


> Please repost this request once you have included a photo of the inner tag. Thanks!



hI rx4dsoul

this is the photo of the tag,

Thanks for your help


----------



## FinFun

Sorry, I do not have any other pics of this bag for a 100% authentication, but could someone please tell me if Longchamp has ever made a bag like this?
http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/uudenveroinen--harvinainen-longchamp--laukku/355684389


----------



## rx4dsoul

estephy26 said:


> hI rx4dsoul
> 
> this is the photo of the tag,
> 
> Thanks for your help



Fake. Sorry.
Please join/contribute to other TPF threads if you think you might need help with Authentication again. Thanks.


----------



## mel82

Hello lc lovers and experts, 
Need your help to authenticate these planetes. First bag : navy color planete.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Hello lc lovers and experts,
> Need your help to authenticate these planetes. First bag : navy color planete.


Pictures of the bag


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Pictures of the bag


Next


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Next


Again


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Again


Photos


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Photos


 the bag


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> the bag


Another photos


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Another photos


Inside button


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Inside button


Plastic disc


----------



## mel82

Please authenticate it for me. Thanks in.advanced.


----------



## pbnjam

May I get help with authentication? This is a bag that I already bought from ebay.

Name: Longchamp "Year of the horse" Black Limited Edition Shoulder Tote Handbag

Name of seller: specialtworms1234

Item no. 121582156942




















Thanks in advance!


----------



## purselady101

Can I get some help authenticating this Le Pliage 1899 Navy? Thanks so much! 
PS: The first pix shows "4 5" - sorry it's a bit blurry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> Plastic disc



Please follow instructions on page 1.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies, please read and follow instructions on page 1.

Kindly note too that moving forward, our preference is to authenticate items from regularly contributing members AND those with attached active links (meaning the *current/recent link* to the PUBLIC sale or seller such as ebay etc) especially for the newer models. Thank you!


----------



## purselady101

I am a thrown off by the font on the zipper pull. It looks different than my Le Pliage 1899 Bilberry bought 2 years ago. 

Left: Bilberry Le Pliage 
Right: Navy Le Pliage that I am trying to authenticate here (see photos in earlier post). 


Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pbnjam said:


> May I get help with authentication? This is a bag that I already bought from ebay.
> 
> Name: Longchamp "Year of the horse" Black Limited Edition Shoulder Tote Handbag
> 
> Name of seller: specialtworms1234
> 
> Item no. 121582156942
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please attach the link to your request. Thanks!


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> May I get help with authentication? This is a bag that I already bought from ebay.
> 
> Name: Longchamp "Year of the horse" Black Limited Edition Shoulder Tote Handbag
> 
> Name of seller: specialtworms1234
> 
> Item no. 121582156942
> 
> View attachment 2942719
> 
> View attachment 2942720
> 
> View attachment 2942721
> View attachment 2942722
> 
> View attachment 2942723
> 
> View attachment 2942724
> View attachment 2942725
> 
> View attachment 2942726
> 
> View attachment 2942727
> 
> View attachment 2942728
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!





rx4dsoul said:


> Please attach the link to your request. Thanks!



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121582156942?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## mel82

Hi, thanks for replying. Sorry, I didn't follow the instruction because last time, everything was just fine when I posted for authentication. . Thank you for reminding me.

Here are few info abt the bag since i bought it online via instagram, there is no auction number.

Item name: longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle
Color: navy
Seller name: on instagram (premiumoutletstore)

Thank you in advanced again dear authenticator.


----------



## hitt

Hello lovelies. 
I would appreciate your help with this Veau Foulonne (Le Foulonne?) Hobo Bag. (I swear, I feel like I have seen this bag online but I can't place a name on it.)

Purchased it at a local thrift store.

If there are any part of the bag that needs better photos, please tell me. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> Hello lovelies.
> I would appreciate your help with this Veau Foulonne (Le Foulonne?) Hobo Bag. (I swear, I feel like I have seen this bag online but I can't place a name on it.)
> 
> Purchased it at a local thrift store.
> 
> If there are any part of the bag that needs better photos, please tell me.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!




You mean the Gatsby line.


----------



## cess191188

Hi @rx4dsoul hi maam followup request from #506 kimdly authenticate my Lp neo medium in clementine..it would be great for me if you.could spare me me some of your time..pls tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

pbnjam said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121582156942?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



This is fake unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Hello lovelies.
> I would appreciate your help with this Veau Foulonne (Le Foulonne?) Hobo Bag. (I swear, I feel like I have seen this bag online but I can't place a name on it.)
> 
> Purchased it at a local thrift store.
> 
> If there are any part of the bag that needs better photos, please tell me.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Seton is right...its a Gatsby hobo with pebbled leather. Authentic, too.

We really would appreciate it if you can follow our format on page 1 next time. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies , we really need to learn how to read and follow instructions.
Kindly see post #530. 
Thank you.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. Sorry, I didn't follow the instruction because last time, everything was just fine when I posted for authentication. . Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> Here are few info abt the bag since i bought it online via instagram, there is no auction number.
> 
> Item name: longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle
> Color: navy
> Seller name: on instagram (premiumoutletstore)
> 
> Thank you in advanced again dear authenticator.



How abt item tht was not bought from ebay,like mine? I dont hv link to share.above are the only info tht I can share.


----------



## pbnjam

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake unfortunately. Sorry.




Thank you. Better to know now than later. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## mel82

Hello dear lc expertist...rx4dsoul and others..

Item name: lc planetes medium long handle

Seller name on ig : premiumoutletstore

I can't share link because I bought the bag via instagram and not ebay.

Some of the pictures


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Hello dear lc expertist...rx4dsoul and others..
> 
> Item name: lc planetes medium long handle
> 
> Seller name on ig : premiumoutletstore
> 
> I can't share link because I bought the bag via instagram and not ebay.
> 
> Some of the pictures


Photos of the tag


----------



## estephy26

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.
> Please join/contribute to other TPF threads if you think you might need help with Authentication again. Thanks.




Thank u so much! Your help means a lot  Kudos!


----------



## Honeylicious

Hi experts~  This is the first time I purchased a LC bag.  I got it online from a quite reliable website and sold by someone whom claimed to have bought it overseas.  It is a 2014 red Le Pliage Cuir.   I received it today and not sure if it is authentic.  The leather doesn't feel smooth and soft to me.  The tag says it's made in China.  The leather tag feels like paper too~ Please help!!  I can return it in 14 days if deemed fake.  Thanks a lot~


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Hi experts~  This is the first time I purchased a LC bag.  I got it online from a quite reliable website and sold by someone whom claimed to have bought it overseas.  It is a 2014 red Le Pliage Cuir.   I received it today and not sure if it is authentic.  The leather doesn't feel smooth and soft to me.  The tag says it's made in China.  The leather tag feels like paper too~ Please help!!  I can return it in 14 days if deemed fake.  Thanks a lot~



Please post the link to the website. Also need a closer straight-on view of the plastic tag. Thank you. ,


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Photos of the tag


How about this?


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post the link to the website. Also need a closer straight-on view of the plastic tag. Thank you. ,


 Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for replying.
Its a local premier website and a 3rd party seller.  They only have 2 pictures.  
http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-handbag-861545.html
It didnt come with a plastic bag, it came with dust bag only, like in my first pic.  Theres an SKU number under the listing, Im not sure if thats even helpful.  

I know, I know, I feel ashamed to admit that I purchased from on a listing that vague (being a long time TPF member)!  

I was desperately looking for an amethyst medium and they had it but later the lady told me that bag has zip defect and convinced me to take the red one.  I thought since I could return it if I dont like it, why not just have a look.  I quite like the bright red color and since I dont have any red bag, I wish to keep it if it is authentic.
I have taken a few more photos, hope theyd help.  Also, I notice the joint of logo puller to the smaller zipper puller has a fine gap, is that normal?  TIA!! :sunnies


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for replying.
> Its a local premier website and a 3rd party seller.  They only have 2 pictures.
> http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-handbag-861545.html
> It didnt come with a plastic bag, it came with dust bag only, like in my first pic.  Theres an SKU number under the listing, Im not sure if thats even helpful.
> 
> I know, I know, I feel ashamed to admit that I purchased from on a listing that vague (being a long time TPF member)!
> 
> I was desperately looking for an amethyst medium and they had it but later the lady told me that bag has zip defect and convinced me to take the red one.  I thought since I could return it if I dont like it, why not just have a look.  I quite like the bright red color and since I dont have any red bag, I wish to keep it if it is authentic.
> I have taken a few more photos, hope theyd help.  Also, I notice the joint of logo puller to the smaller zipper puller has a fine gap, is that normal?  TIA!! :sunnies


Hi. I meant the inner plastic tag underneath that leather one. Thanks!


----------



## mel82

This is the 3rd time I ask for authentication. Was here last year for le pliage brown handle and neo shopping tote navy. Hehe thanks to rx4dsoul for helping me authenticate last time. Recently, I bought lc planetes in navy. I am not sure if it is authentic because I bought it from instagram. Below are some details:

Item name :  longchamp planetes medium long handle.

Seller id on instagram : PREMIUMOUTLETSTORE

I really hope if any of the experts can authenticate it for me so I will be extra careful next time. I will share photos.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> This is the 3rd time I ask for authentication. Was here last year for le pliage brown handle and neo shopping tote navy. Hehe thanks to rx4dsoul for helping me authenticate last time. Recently, I bought lc planetes in navy. I am not sure if it is authentic because I bought it from instagram. Below are some details:
> 
> Item name :  longchamp planetes medium long handle.
> 
> Seller id on instagram : PREMIUMOUTLETSTORE
> 
> I really hope if any of the experts can authenticate it for me so I will be extra careful next time. I will share photos.



Here are the pictures of planetes.


----------



## mel82

This is the code tag of the bag. I will upload more pictures if needed.


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. I meant the inner plastic tag underneath that leather one. Thanks!


Oops, silly me misread your  message.  
Here's  the plastic tag again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Oops, silly me misread your  message.
> Here's  the plastic tag again.



It's Authentic.


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.


----------



## yangkah

Hi! Please help me in authenticating this bag that I bought online!  I have 7 days to return it if I don't like it or if I can prove that it's a fake.

ITEM: Longchamp LP Large Long Handle in Red
SELLER: Lazada
PHOTOS:










































(1/2)


----------



## yangkah

(2/2)


----------



## Xxbratinellaxx

Aww


----------



## Sunny1505

Hi  could someone help me authenticate this please?

Item: les planetes

Apologies please ignore this and refer to the next post!


----------



## Sunny1505

Hi  can I get help with authenticating this please

Item:
Les planetes 2605

Colour:
Graphite

Site:
groupon

Photos:
https://carousel.dropbox.com/photos/cc/Y3EvmuQtK0wXECg

Thank you!


----------



## seton

Sunny1505 said:


> Hi  could someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: les planetes
> 
> Apologies please ignore this and refer to the next post!



The authenticator  has made it known for a while now that she prefers to assist only regular members of this  forum and we all respect her wishes. Please look elsewhere. K thx.


----------



## m.lynn7

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this bag!
Name of item: Longchamp 'Large Le Pliage' Tote, Long handle in Navy

Much thanks!

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/mlynnn6/library/


----------



## cheidel

Ladies please authenticate for me.  (I'm hoping I can remove the glue) Thx!

Seller: mplaks
Name: Authentic large navy longchamp
Item #:  N/A
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-large-navy-longchamp-55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/29/55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df/m_551e9caaafcd0e1323002422.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/29/55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df/m_55189c68bcd4a70b1900e520.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/29/55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df/m_551e9cabafcd0e1323002423.jpg


dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/29/55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df/m_55189a77bf6df5592e00e2e1.jpg


----------



## cheidel

Ladies need your Authentication Expertise again. Still hoping to find a 2724   Tried to post the actual pics.  Thanks!!!

Name:  Longchamp large deep purple (bilberry) long handle tote
Seller: dsharkeyy90
Item #:  n/a
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-large-deep-purple-long-handle-tote-5519f20ff739bc352800048e

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551f175a4225be4753004367.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551b55d03c6f9f2c0400763f.jpg


dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551f1d1fb5643e6625004525.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Ladies need your Authentication Expertise again. Still hoping to find a 2724   Tried to post the actual pics.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Name:  Longchamp large deep purple (bilberry) long handle tote
> Seller: dsharkeyy90
> Item #:  n/a
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-large-deep-purple-long-handle-tote-5519f20ff739bc352800048e
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551f175a4225be4753004367.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551b55d03c6f9f2c0400763f.jpg
> 
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/03/30/5519f20ff739bc352800048e/m_551f1d1fb5643e6625004525.jpg



I can't see the photos, but the listing link works and the 2724 Bilberry looks Authentic so far (it would be nice to see a closer view of the zipper pull with the horse and rider). 

For some reason I can't see the attached photos for the navy, can't see them on the link as well (?)...


----------



## cheidel

Thanks for your help, this is bag #3.  Will also try to repost pics of the Navy.

Name:  authentic Longchamp LM blue medium handbag
Seller: moira17
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Longchamp-LM-blue-medium-handbag-55170002522b45347800810c


----------



## cheidel

Thank rx4dsoul, reposting Navy pics again.  Hope this helps. (the glue is on the upper side of bag)

Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-large-navy-longchamp-55189a76bf6df5592e00e2df

Seller:  mpalks
Name:  Authentic large navy longchamp
Item#:  n/a


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> I can't see the photos, but the listing link works and the 2724 Bilberry looks Authentic so far (it would be nice to see a closer view of the zipper pull with the horse and rider).
> 
> For some reason I can't see the attached photos for the navy, can't see them on the link as well (?)...


Thanks, I reposted the Navy.  Re: the bilberry, Seller said they can only post 4 pics on PM.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Thanks, I reposted the Navy.  Re: the bilberry, Seller said they can only post 4 pics on PM.



Navy and LM Metal are both Authentic.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Navy and LM Metal are both Authentic.


Thank you, thank you!!!!  Have a nice evening!  :bump:


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Thank you, thank you!!!!  Have a nice evening!  :bump:



You too.


----------



## CSG

Please authenticate.

Item: le pliage large tote in chocolate
Seller: authenticshoppaholic
Link: https://m2.facebook.com/580677021955273/photos/pb.580677021955273.-2207520000.1428194764./897556993600606/?type=1&source=42 

(From facebook)

Accoding to the seller, the bag was purchased from US.


----------



## CSG

2 of 3 pictures


----------



## CSG

3 of 3 pictures


----------



## CSG

rx4dsoul said:


> Please recheck size. There are two sizes for the long-handled tote.
> 
> This is Authentic, but it is supposed to be (according to the tag shown)  the larger-sized long handled tote. Thanks.



Question, I thought the 1899089 is the latest one with smaller size. It is the 12 1/4 x 12 x 7 1/2. Am I correct?


----------



## CSG

CSG said:


> Question, I thought the 1899089 is the latest one with smaller size. It is the 12 1/4 x 12 x 7 1/2. Am I correct?



I have also noted that our tags were similar. Not just the style and color information. Is it normal for bags of same style color and origin to have the same details in the tag? Including those other codes (letters and numbers that I am not familiar)?


----------



## m.lynn7

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag! 
Name of item: Longchamp 'Large Le Pliage' Tote, Long handle in Navy

Much thanks!

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/mlynnn6/library/


----------



## tin_harry16

Please help me authenticate this lm longchamp metalic


----------



## tin_harry16

tin_harry16 said:


> Please help me authenticate this lm longchamp metalic



Thanks


----------



## tin_harry16

LM longchamp metalic rose gold large
Already purchased
Please help me authenticate this ;

http://m.ebay.ph/itm/321688210583?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Joeytew94

Hi, anyone please help me authenticate this bag
ITEM: Longchamp planetes medium size with short handle


----------



## seton

Joeytew94 said:


> Hi, anyone please help me authenticate this bag
> ITEM: Longchamp planetes medium size with short handle



The authenticator  has made it known for a while now that she prefers to  assist only regular members of this  forum and we all respect her  wishes. Please look elsewhere. K thx. 		



tin_harry16 said:


> LM longchamp metalic rose gold large
> Already purchased
> Please help me authenticate this ;
> 
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm/321688210583?nav=SEARCH



The authenticator  has made it known for a while now that she prefers to  assist only regular members of this  forum and we all respect her  wishes. Please look elsewhere. K thx. 		





m.lynn7 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag!
> Name of item: Longchamp 'Large Le Pliage' Tote, Long handle in Navy
> 
> Much thanks!
> 
> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/mlynnn6/library/



*The authenticator  has made it known for a while now that she prefers to  assist only regular members of this  forum and we all respect her  wishes. Please look elsewhere. K thx. 		*


----------



## Ajv123

goldfish19 said:


> baci shopped is selling brand new "heritage longchamp bags" for PhP 5,999 which is almost 90% off retail (US$1120 without tax). That is one huge red flag right there!


Thanks! Im dying to know where to buy legit longchamps online!but im scared hahaha


----------



## CSG

Hello  Please assist to authenticate.

Item: LP Large Tote in Chocolate
Name of the seller: Purchased from a friend (not online, no links, according to the seller the bag was purchased from Nordstrom Rack)

See attached photos.

My major concern are the nylon edges. There are loose nylon threads behind the zipper closure inside pocket. So I tend to cut the hanging nylon threads. Is that normal for LP? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CSG

Additional pictures

Item: LP Large Tote in Chocolate
Name of the seller: Purchased from a friend (not online, no links, according to the seller the bag was purchased from Nordstrom Rack)


----------



## dreva

Seller ebay valuevalueguy
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f932ecea

I can not decided this item is real or fake. Pleasehelp me authenticate because i can't find the similar item num or is it bcos this is limited ed?


----------



## dreva

Here i attached better quality pictures. I a. Kinda curious of this seller


----------



## mattykins

So, I understand that the authenticator wants to only help regular posters, but how would you define that? I've been on tpf for a while and have been following the LC forum (and threads before it became a forum), but never posted here before.  Would I be able to get a bag authenticated, please? If yes, thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...g-New-Azure-Sky-Blue-2605089072-/181709765871


----------



## mattykins

Sorry, didn't know there were guidelines to follow... reposting.

So, I understand that the authenticator wants to only help regular posters, but how would you define that? I've been on tpf for a while and have been following the LC forum (and threads before it became a forum), but never posted here before.  Would I be able to get a bag authenticated, please? If yes, thank you!

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Small Long Handle Le Pliage, Azure
Name of the seller: valuevalue_guy on ebay
Item no.: (if it is on auction) Sorry, don't know how to find item number. 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...-/181709765871


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreva said:


> View attachment 2954321
> View attachment 2954322
> View attachment 2954323
> View attachment 2954324
> View attachment 2954325
> 
> 
> Seller ebay valuevalueguy
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f932ecea
> 
> I can not decided this item is real or fake. Pleasehelp me authenticate because i can't find the similar item num or is it bcos this is limited ed?



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mattykins said:


> Sorry, didn't know there were guidelines to follow... reposting.
> 
> So, I understand that the authenticator wants to only help regular posters, but how would you define that? I've been on tpf for a while and have been following the LC forum (and threads before it became a forum), but never posted here before.  Would I be able to get a bag authenticated, please? If yes, thank you!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Small Long Handle Le Pliage, Azure
> Name of the seller: valuevalue_guy on ebay
> Item no.: (if it is on auction) Sorry, don't know how to find item number.
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...-/181709765871



It's Authentic.


----------



## mattykins

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## mclhynne

Hi 
Can you please authenticate my LC Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Medium?
I bought 2 of these yesterday. I just want to know if it's really an authentic one.
Thank you very much in advance and your help will be much appreciated. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LC Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Medium
Name of the seller: 
Item no.: 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/Jheunne_Belisario/library/Authenticate Please


----------



## sovookaya

Please help me authenticate this bag! ) Its very rare or  fake?)
Les Pliages "Shopping"
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/f8/3a07880ea8f00e998cae662787028df8.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/bf/0e27ed8d4fd14a8ea06e25fcc860c9bf.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/d4/3f917a36bafeccb0b2813b4f601000d4.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/25/3f3ae12bd2cdbde4aaa1d5ec00525425.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/d8/d4ce897f6ad445fab135be60aaba73d8.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/05/b4e362512f9c5a0dc1ff1561f5c5bf05.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/14/db21981b724e7f6d3285d2e28b2e6e14.jpg
http://i56.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0410/67/6bdac23905062dd0a28257fd0307cd67.jpg


----------



## CSG

Dear Authenticators,

Please assist to authenticate my posts #585 & #586. Would greatly appreciate receiving your response. I can post additional pictures if needed.

& may I know who are considered as regular members of the forum? 

Thank you in advance for your kind assistance.


----------



## b4rbie

*I am seeking authentication, please 

Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Bag
*Name of the seller*: nurpekin
*Item no*.: 111643407194 *
Photos:*


----------



## FinFun

Please authenticate:

*Longchamp Roseau Croc-Embossed Tote (Large)*
Already Purchased (Preloved)

Photos:










































TIA!


----------



## rtbond

Hi. Please help me to authenticate my bag. Longchamp neo, size small in poppy color. Help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

FinFun said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> *Longchamp Roseau Croc-Embossed Tote (Large)*
> Already Purchased (Preloved)
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Authentic Roseau tote.


----------



## rx4dsoul

b4rbie said:


> *I am seeking authentication, please
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Bag
> *Name of the seller*: nurpekin
> *Item no*.: 111643407194 *
> Photos:*



Please post the link tot the sale if you can. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CSG said:


> Additional pictures
> 
> Item: LP Large Tote in Chocolate
> Name of the seller: Purchased from a friend (not online, no links, according to the seller the bag was purchased from Nordstrom Rack)



Please post a photo of the leather without flash or glare. thanks.


----------



## FinFun

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Roseau tote.


Thank you!


----------



## CSG

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the leather without flash or glare. thanks.



Hello. Attached are the pictures for your checking. Thank you


----------



## b4rbie

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post the link tot the sale if you can. thanks!




Hello,

Link is: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111643407194

Thank you.


----------



## rbaby

Please authenticate this item from bonanza

http://m.bonanza.com/listings/longc...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CKuI3Mao8cQCFUMV7AodumAACA

I would really love a long handle medium olive tote, but this is the only one I've found. Does anyone know if the slate color is like olive green? TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

b4rbie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Link is: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111643407194
> 
> Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CSG said:


> Hello. Attached are the pictures for your checking. Thank you



This is Chocolate brown you said? Nylon looks like a different color in these new set of photos.

You might need to repost the request (in the proper format of course) and re-post all new set of photos. You might also need to include photos of the inner tag including its attachment to the nylon itself. I cannot guarantee a response however as I do see some inconsistencies with the item and in cases wherein a reseller is involved, I usually just reserve judgement. Thank you.

Please also note that moving forward we cannot authenticate items purchased from "a friend". Resellers = private resellers. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## msamarie

Hi everyone! Would you mind taking a look at the link below and help me authenticate it? Much appreciated! Specifically, I'm looking at the graphite or navy ones on the link. 

Le Pliage 1899, large long handle

Seller: yguo4259

Please let me know if you need any further info!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25a14390de


----------



## CSG

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Chocolate brown you said? Nylon looks like a different color in these new set of photos.
> 
> You might need to repost the request (in the proper format of course) and re-post all new set of photos. You might also need to include photos of the inner tag including its attachment to the nylon itself. I cannot guarantee a response however as I do see some inconsistencies with the item and in cases wherein a reseller is involved, I usually just reserve judgement. Thank you.
> 
> Please also note that moving forward we cannot authenticate items purchased from "a friend". Resellers = private resellers.
> Thank you so much.



Color is chocolate. But the color is not photogenic. 

Reposting with better pictures. Hope you could still check my post though purchased from a private seller for the last time  Thank you.

Item: LP Large Tote in Chocolate
Name of the seller: Purchased from a friend (not online, no links, according to the seller the bag was purchased from Nordstrom Rack)

See attached photos.

Set 1


----------



## CSG

CSG said:


> Color is chocolate. But the color is not photogenic.
> 
> Reposting with better pictures. Hope you could still check my post though purchased from a private seller for the last time  Thank you.
> 
> Item: LP Large Tote in Chocolate
> Name of the seller: Purchased from a friend (not online, no links, according to the seller the bag was purchased from Nordstrom Rack)
> 
> See attached photos.
> 
> Set 1



Set 2


----------



## CSG

CSG said:


> Set 2



Set 3

Thank you authenticators


----------



## rbaby

Please authenticate

LPLH tote in green. 
Seller: Alentear2
eBay Item # 141633916210
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141633916210?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Also, does anyone know which green this is? TIA!


----------



## rbaby

And this too please!

LPLH moss green tote
Seller: r.yan77
eBay item# 151648047776

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-A...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234eed92a0

Thank you again!


----------



## Espinosa

Hi ladies,

I purchased this from Winners, can someone please let me know if it's a authentic? TIA


----------



## pbnjam

*Name/item description/specific item: *Burgundy Med Short Handle Eiffel Tower Le Pliage
*Name of the seller*: Jetsetbuyer
*Item no*.: 381163406777
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-F...2588&clkid=5429147473787914728&_qi=RTM2067269


Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## b4rbie

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## rx4dsoul

CSG said:


> Set 3
> 
> Thank you authenticators



These photos are better. 
Yes, it is Authentic.


----------



## CSG

rx4dsoul said:


> These photos are better.
> Yes, it is Authentic.



Thank you very much rx4dsoul!


----------



## Hsze

Hi. I'm not good in spotting fake Plenetes. Please help me. Thanks in advance!!

Item : medium plenetes short handle in black
Condition : second-hand but claim to be 95% new 
P/s: the 'scratch' marks r not by accident. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r45z78e9yuqv1ae/Photo 4-14-15, 9 52 02 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/08txxjcqimn9mvr/Photo 4-14-15, 9 52 28 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yq6zzc8ozpl9prn/Photo 4-14-15, 9 54 13 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxx2fxratw77qpr/Photo 4-14-15, 9 54 45 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7xl2z41l9wpljox/Photo 4-14-15, 10 09 10 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## seton

msamarie said:


> Hi everyone! Would you mind taking a look at the link below and help me authenticate it? Much appreciated! Specifically, I'm looking at the graphite or navy ones on the link.
> 
> Le Pliage 1899, large long handle
> 
> Seller: yguo4259
> 
> Please let me know if you need any further info!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25a14390de



The authenticator   has made it known for a while now that she prefers to  assist only  regular members of this  forum and we all respect her  wishes. Please  look elsewhere. K thx. 		





Hsze said:


> Hi. I'm not good in spotting fake Plenetes. Please help me. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item : medium plenetes short handle in black
> Condition : second-hand but claim to be 95% new
> P/s: the 'scratch' marks r not by accident.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r45z78e9yuqv1ae/Photo 4-14-15, 9 52 02 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/08txxjcqimn9mvr/Photo 4-14-15, 9 52 28 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yq6zzc8ozpl9prn/Photo 4-14-15, 9 54 13 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxx2fxratw77qpr/Photo 4-14-15, 9 54 45 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7xl2z41l9wpljox/Photo 4-14-15, 10 09 10 PM.jpg?dl=0



The authenticator   has made it known for a while now that she prefers to  assist only  regular members of this  forum and we all respect her  wishes. Please  look elsewhere. K thx.


----------



## Hsze

Hi. I understand that and I have read thru many posts including those few years back. The bag seems perfect for me except the leather trim really have me in doubts. I suspect the bag is a AAA replica so I seriously need help. Anyone please help?


----------



## rx4dsoul

pbnjam said:


> *Name/item description/specific item: *Burgundy Med Short Handle Eiffel Tower Le Pliage
> *Name of the seller*: Jetsetbuyer
> *Item no*.: 381163406777
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-F...2588&clkid=5429147473787914728&_qi=RTM2067269
> 
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rbaby said:


> And this too please!
> 
> LPLH moss green tote
> Seller: r.yan77
> eBay item# 151648047776
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-A...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234eed92a0
> 
> Thank you again!



This is Fake. Sorry.
Your other item does not have enough photos to go by.


----------



## pbnjam

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## rbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Your other item does not have enough photos to go by.




Thank you!


----------



## rtbond

Good Day to you. Please help to look at my item please #599. Thank you in advance


----------



## cheidel

Please authenticate, thanks!

Item name:  Authentic Longchamp tote
Item #:  N/A
Seller: akloset
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-long-champ-tote-552ae69cb4188e63f600ec63

Trying to upload pics.  Pics below!


----------



## cheidel

Ok, pics uploaded hopefully.  Thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-long-champ-tote-552ae69cb4188e63f600ec63


----------



## tt2dong

Hi everyone, 

This is my first time posting, so please forgive me if it reads a little amateur.

I recently bought a small long champ bag, but started reading up reviews on reebonz and some people say that they sell fake products. So can anyone please help me authenticate this bag? The link below is the site I bought it from. It may be in korean but I bought it from the Australian site.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Tote Bag
Name of the seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.co.kr/events/15982/products/630464/section/brand_show/1


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Ok, pics uploaded hopefully.  Thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-long-champ-tote-552ae69cb4188e63f600ec63



Authentic.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.






 Thank you very much!


----------



## jaeterius

Hi Experts,

I bought a used Longchamp 'Shopping' bag, and all of the details are there so far (plastic on button, accent marks, depressed logo on back of flap, diamond flaps, YKK, PRYM etc). 

However, when I try googling the serial # I get only Asian websites   That doesn't seem very assuring. The tag information is also very faded, and the tag itself doesn't seem to match others I've seen online (the text is very close to the stitching, and the text, though faded kind of looks uneven).

Can someone authenticate?

I believe the text says:

NBC (I'm not 100% about the 'B' LIG/M/02
Longchamp Paris
Made in China
0866409
1899088664

The colour seems to be 'turquoise' when I google the serial #. Can anyone help confirm? Many thanks!


----------



## Genmatt

Hi, please help me with this Heritage bag in black. Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Ladies, please authenticate.  Thanks!

Item Name:  Authentic Longchamp large shoulder tote
Seller:  Cheerest
Item #:  N/A
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Longchamp-large-shoulder-tote-552732c67fab3a128200127c


----------



## cheidel

Hi again, please authenticate for me.  Thanks!  

Item name:  NWT large Longchamp tote bag (navy) 
Seller:  mjk43  
Link:   https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-large-Longchamp-tote-bag-55326fa64225be305a002552
Item no. N/A


----------



## Ajv123

Can you help me suthenticate this longchamp? It was given to me by a friend so i dont know iif its real or mot. It doesnt come with a paper bag or whatsoever.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Hi again, please authenticate for me.  Thanks!
> 
> Item name:  NWT large Longchamp tote bag (navy)
> Seller:  mjk43
> Link:   https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-large-Longchamp-tote-bag-55326fa64225be305a002552
> Item no. N/A



Navy is Real...
Not sure about the Slate as there is significant blur and you need to show us a better photo of the inner tag. Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Navy is Real...
> Not sure about the Slate as there is significant blur and you need to show us a better photo of the inner tag. Thanks!




Thank you very much!!!!  I decided to get the navy and not the slate.  Thanks again!


----------



## hitt

Item name: Longchamp Roseau (?) Messenger (?)
Seller: Local Thrift Store
Comments: The closure is a magnetic snap that does not have any marks on it. The underside of the inner tag says "FIK". The leather it self is sort of cracking and peeling(something I have seen in other possible vintage bags, any advice on how to prevent more cracking would be appreciated).

If anyone happens to know the proper name of this bag, please share your knowledge.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cicomanxoxo

Hi. I realised that you identified the real and fake longchamp by the tag. Especially the R and I. Every tag that shown I and R not stake together u labelled it fake. 
All I and R that stake together then its real. Is it how LC really differentiate the originality. And I heard from one of my friend who works in LC boutique said that some of the outlet certain countries got old stock shows tag R and I not stake together before middle of 2014


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Genmatt said:


> Hi, please help me with this Heritage bag in black. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965989
> View attachment 2965990
> View attachment 2965991
> View attachment 2965992
> View attachment 2965993
> View attachment 2965995
> View attachment 2965996




I am not an official authenticator, but I own this bag in another color and it is made in China, as I have read they all are. The lining is also different. I don't know enough to say if it's authentic or fake, but I wanted to point out those differences.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Item name: Longchamp Roseau (?) Messenger (?)
> Seller: Local Thrift Store
> Comments: The closure is a magnetic snap that does not have any marks on it. The underside of the inner tag says "FIK". The leather it self is sort of cracking and peeling(something I have seen in other possible vintage bags, any advice on how to prevent more cracking would be appreciated).
> 
> If anyone happens to know the proper name of this bag, please share your knowledge.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Longchamp Roseau.
Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cicomanxoxo said:


> Hi. I realised that you identified the real and fake longchamp by the tag. Especially the R and I. Every tag that shown I and R not stake together u labelled it fake.
> All I and R that stake together then its real. Is it how LC really differentiate the originality. And I heard from one of my friend who works in LC boutique said that some of the outlet certain countries got old stock shows tag R and I not stake together before middle of 2014



WRONG and WRONG.
I am quite certain your "friend that works in an LC boutique" have not seen the super fakes that have the R and I practically married. 

Perhaps you should read every post though before making this generalization, it is misleading to some. You have friends in higher places working for Longchamp so maybe  you can take your authentication concerns to them. Thank you.


----------



## Genmatt

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I am not an official authenticator, but I own this bag in another color and it is made in China, as I have read they all are. The lining is also different. I don't know enough to say if it's authentic or fake, but I wanted to point out those differences.




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Genmatt

Genmatt said:


> Hi, please help me with this Heritage bag in black. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965989
> View attachment 2965990
> View attachment 2965991
> View attachment 2965992
> View attachment 2965993
> View attachment 2965995
> View attachment 2965996




Can authenticate further, please? Thanks!!


----------



## goldfish19

cicomanxoxo said:


> Hi. I realised that you identified the real and fake longchamp by the tag. Especially the R and I. Every tag that shown I and R not stake together u labelled it fake.
> All I and R that stake together then its real. Is it how LC really differentiate the originality. And I heard from one of my friend who works in LC boutique said that some of the outlet certain countries got old stock shows tag R and I not stake together before middle of 2014



There are many things to consider in authenticating a Longchamp bag, that is why many CLEAR shots of the bag and also the tags are required for proper authentication. Details on why a bag is considered fake or not are not revealed here in this public forum for a reason.


----------



## nightshade

Hi Longchamp experts! My aunt has very kindly bought me a Longchamp bag recently as she knows i've been looking for this style for a while. However, she bought this from a Japanese online store that I've never heard of, so I just wanted to find out if she's unwittingly purchased a fake bag (fingers crossed it isn't the case though). Unfortunately I don't have a link to the online store's listing, but I do have the actual bag now that my aunt has received it and given it to me.

Attached below are the photos of the bag she/I received. Please do let me know if I've missed out any details. Thanks very much in advance for any and all help


----------



## felicia_id

Hi.. please help to authenticate this bag

LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE SIZE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE

Material just like planetes, horse made from wool.
heard that wool horse usually came with wool bag too. But in this case wool horse came with planetes bag
It came from a friend in Germany





















Inside of bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

nightshade said:


> Hi Longchamp experts! My aunt has very kindly bought me a Longchamp bag recently as she knows i've been looking for this style for a while. However, she bought this from a Japanese online store that I've never heard of, so I just wanted to find out if she's unwittingly purchased a fake bag (fingers crossed it isn't the case though). Unfortunately I don't have a link to the online store's listing, but I do have the actual bag now that my aunt has received it and given it to me.
> 
> Attached below are the photos of the bag she/I received. Please do let me know if I've missed out any details. Thanks very much in advance for any and all help



Authentic. 
Please make sure to post in our format next time. Thanks!


----------



## nightshade

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Please make sure to post in our format next time. Thanks!



Phew that's a relief. Thanks so much for your help =)


----------



## xhaiza

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag which I bought in ebay. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you. 

Name: LP Large Long Handle in Mustard Yellow
Name of seller:jak.zo1
Item No.: 171708625699


----------



## seton

xhaiza said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag which I bought in ebay. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Name: LP Large Long Handle in Mustard Yellow
> Name of seller:jak.zo1
> Item No.: 171708625699
> 
> View attachment 2971920
> View attachment 2971921
> View attachment 2971922
> View attachment 2971923
> View attachment 2971924
> View attachment 2971925




i'll just say it: it's an obvious fake.


----------



## xhaiza

seton said:


> i'll just say it: it's an obvious fake.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## yueling76

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag which I bought want to buy. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you. 

Name: Longchamp neo 
from carousell 
which tag code are authentic?


----------



## EGBDF

yueling76 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag which I bought want to buy. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Longchamp neo
> from carousell
> which tag code are authentic?



You need to follow the format on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## yueling76

But i dont hv other picture . I Only request tag code


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Kindly please authenticate this custom LLH Le Pliage. This auction is now over. I have taken many photos. I hope it's authentic.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote Purse Authentic Rust Orange/Yellow USED

Name of seller: guaranteedqualit2015

Item: 331531905691

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331531905691?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My photos:






















Pocket is not attached like normal LP.

There are NO internal ID tags.










I have to post more photos is next posting (max of 10 photos). Sorry


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Part 2: more photos of "custom" LLH LP










No YYK on zipper







Back of bag snap







Thanks. Hoping this is an old custom real LC.


----------



## felicia_id

Hi.. kindly look at this bag. If i missed any formats please let me know. Thanks for your help



felicia_id said:


> Hi.. please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE SIZE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE
> 
> Material just like planetes, horse made from wool.
> heard that wool horse usually came with wool bag too. But in this case wool horse came with planetes bag
> It came from a friend in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

Glitter_pixie said:


> Kindly please authenticate this custom LLH Le Pliage. This auction is now over. I have taken many photos. I hope it's authentic.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote Purse Authentic Rust Orange/Yellow USED
> 
> Name of seller: guaranteedqualit2015
> 
> Item: 331531905691
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331531905691?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> My photos:
> 
> View attachment 2973431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973436
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973443
> 
> 
> Pocket is not attached like normal LP.
> 
> There are NO internal ID tags.
> 
> View attachment 2973448
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973452
> 
> 
> I have to post more photos is next posting (max of 10 photos). Sorry


Yes, Authentic.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, Authentic.




Omg! So cool. Thanks so much for your help, rx4dsoul. [emoji4]


----------



## EmoFaith

Just joined this forum yesterday, i realised so many fake longchamp bag going around...

Now make me so worry...i haven receive mine yet..as i just paid only..

I order it from http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-AUTHENTIC-PLANETES-LONG/420597186

Anybody bought from here before? Is it real?


----------



## beekmanhill

This is more a question of identification.  This is mine, and I'd like to know if it has a name and year.  It's over 10 years old, bought it myself at their boutique.  Thanks in advance.  Made in France,  Camera bag crossbody.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beekmanhill said:


> This is more a question of identification.  This is mine, and I'd like to know if it has a name and year.  It's over 10 years old, bought it myself at their boutique.  Thanks in advance.  Made in France,  Camera bag crossbody.



It's from the Veau Foullone line. Not sure what year.


----------



## beekmanhill

rx4dsoul said:


> It's from the Veau Foullone line. Not sure what year.



Thanks so much.   Appreciate it greatly.   Again, such great leather in the older stuff, and the leather ages so beautifully.


----------



## cheidel

Ladies, I need your expertise again:  Thanks!

Item name:  Longchamp black nylon tote (black)
Seller:  kelleymozelak
Item no.:  N/A
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Purse-553ac2363c6f9f5bd5003ffc


----------



## cheidel

Thanks in advance for your help!

Item name: Gray color handbag original Longchamp
Seller:  jdilmera
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Handbag-still-in-good-condition-553d1bad68027832d300b8e9
Item no.: N/A


----------



## yueling76

Kindly please authenticate this  Le Pliage Neo . 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Neo in Navy

Name of seller: fabulously yours

Item: LP Neo

Link: http://fabulously-yours.blogspot.sg/2015/02/fs-le-pliage-neo.html

Thank in advance


----------



## EmoFaith

Nordstrom website sell longchamp bag should be authentic right?


----------



## EGBDF

EmoFaith said:


> Nordstrom website sell longchamp bag should be authentic right?



Yes, Nordstrom is listed as an authorized LC seller on the LC website.


----------



## cfrozal23

Please help me authenticate, all but one of the reviews state they are authentic. One reviewer said per the FB page its not authentic 
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo short handle navy blue
Seller: lindaaulau
Item #:261821987858
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf5ce7c12


----------



## seton

cfrozal23 said:


> Please help me authenticate, all but one of the reviews state they are authentic. One reviewer said per the FB page its not authentic
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo short handle navy blue
> Seller: lindaaulau
> Item #:261821987858
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf5ce7c12




Fake.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, may I trouble you to take a look at this 2724 Le Pliage in Black please. Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance.


----------



## cfrozal23

seton said:


> Fake.


Thank you so much! I was able to cancel the sale and get my money back... I then ordered the bag from BagShop thanks to the lovies in here who posted the sale


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, may I trouble you to take a look at this 2724 Le Pliage in Black please. Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance.



Including the following details:
Item: 2724 Tote in Black
Seller: R.yan77
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Authenti...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D822218661041

Thank you very much.


----------



## yueling76

EmoFaith said:


> Just joined this forum yesterday, i realised so many fake longchamp bag going around...
> 
> Now make me so worry...i haven receive mine yet..as i just paid only..
> 
> I order it from http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-AUTHENTIC-PLANETES-LONG/420597186
> 
> Anybody bought from here before? Is it real?


so is this store selling fake ? or authentic ?


----------



## kazakaka

Hi, please help to authenticate the following
Planetes Medium Long Handle Black.

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_0215421_zpsa9y9iuik.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_122150_zps2dxbj6q8.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021425_zps7c99fkw4.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021513_zpszsbpa8lk.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021534_zpsqijw9uy7.jpg


Thank you for the help !!


----------



## EmoFaith

yueling76 said:


> so is this store selling fake ? or authentic ?



i not yet receive but alot of reviews say is authentic.. i kind of don't dare to ask here.. worried if is fake i will be damn upset..cos $180 gone


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Hii, please help to authenticate this cuir. Thanks before.


----------



## goldfish19

FebbyUtamy said:


> Hii, please help to authenticate this cuir. Thanks before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979590
> View attachment 2979592
> View attachment 2979593
> View attachment 2979594
> View attachment 2979595
> View attachment 2979596
> View attachment 2979598
> View attachment 2979599
> View attachment 2979600
> View attachment 2979602




Kindly follow proper format. Thank you!


----------



## Junior82

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> can help me authenticate this longchamp planets medium navy blue tote bag?
> 
> 
> as I bought from gmarket. appreciate that u can help. thank you.
> 
> 
> regards.


Hi Pammy, understand you have bought it from gmarket. Could advise the seller please? thanks very much!


----------



## Junior82

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LONGCHAMP Planetes Long Handle Medium Tote 2605
Name of the seller: qoo10 JESSI'S SHOP
Item no.: LONGCHAMP Planetes Long Handle Medium Tote 2605
URL:http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-AUTHENTIC-PLANETES-LONG/420597186?selectedOptions=

Pics links
http://email.photobucket.com/wf/cli...hOLCYuk72fix921qNhZRCYRj-2B1iVmeDUk5yBn-2B6aA

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Manessa

Name of item: Authentic Long Champ LE Pliage Autruche Sac Shopping L Fusil 
Name of the seller: Racq7980
Item no.: Carousell App, no number

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Fmartinez

Kindly Authenticate. Thanks so much in advance

Item: Longchamp Jeremy Scott Madballs
From: Carousell App.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6r_3lvdPkWWfkN5SVlnWGNiblp0a3h6cjVvcFc3VmRScnhhYXlremZnMXFfeEdRVjl1UUE&usp=sharing


----------



## sp_addiction

Hi! 


Thank you for offering this thread, I've tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible, I apologise if the photos aren't 100% clear. This seller sells quite a few Longchamp items and reviews are 100%, but I posted another in another Longchamp thread today and was told this might not be authentic so I am little concerned. Would appreciate any assistance at all.


Thank you.




*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage NEO Large Shoulder Bag Long Handle 1899

*Name of the seller*: lindaaulau

*Item no.: *N/A

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Photos attached, link to eBay seller is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item3cf797ee3f


----------



## sp_addiction

Hi! 

 Just another item from the same seller, please. Much appreciate your time and efforts.

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag Long Handle 1899 

*Name of the seller*: lindaaulau

*Item no.: *N/A

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Photos attached, link to eBay item is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item3cf47016b4


----------



## EGBDF

sp_addiction said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Thank you for offering this thread, I've tried to follow the guidelines as much as possible, I apologise if the photos aren't 100% clear. This seller sells quite a few Longchamp items and reviews are 100%, but I posted another in another Longchamp thread today and was told this might not be authentic so I am little concerned. Would appreciate any assistance at all.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage NEO Large Shoulder Bag Long Handle 1899
> 
> *Name of the seller*: lindaaulau
> 
> *Item no.: *N/A
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Photos attached, link to eBay seller is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item3cf797ee3f



That's fake. And I would'b buy anything from that seller.


----------



## shermaine57

Hi. I would like to pucharse a Longchamp rose gold LM from a seller which I found in Facebook. I requested some details photos and would like to seek authenticator's kind comment on this piece before proceed with my purchase. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sput

Hello everyone. Please help! I don't know anything about luxury items, this is all completely new to me!

I needed a new wallet and decided to splurge a little bit, got really excited, but now I feel a little foolish  perhaps I was hasty. 

I won an auction (but not yet paid) on eBay for: 

*Name/item description/specific item*: Le Pliage Héritage Zip around wallet
*Name of the seller*: jungle75 (they appear to be based in France)
*Link to the item/link to the photos*: All three of these wallets sold by this seller so far use the same photographs!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...WdZXkd3IJAp%2BywfdOz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...92?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item4d31ac09dc

After I won my auction, I noticed that the seller put up the same wallet again (and used the same photos), this time with a "buy it now" option very close to what I bid (which, at 119 Euro, seems strange because the full price is 230 Euro, and when I won the bid against several other competitive people, I bid only a little less, 109 Euro).

I requested more photographs because I became suspicious after seeing these extra auctions, and after finding out that Longchamp is very often faked. I can understand how the same photos might be used for convenience, but I'm still very worried.

I was sent these photographs within a couple of hours of requesting them:
http://imgur.com/Kjlnq6C (view of wallet from above, plus side of box)
http://imgur.com/r9w8K7z (view of wallet from above)
http://imgur.com/cR7nckQ (closeup of trompe l'oeil "stud" on wallet)
http://i.imgur.com/L2sGfjA.jpg (closeup of zipper from the side)
http://i.imgur.com/gViZs7A.jpg (side of box with barcode and article number)
http://i.imgur.com/PDSiZUd.jpg (box, from the top)
http://i.imgur.com/mG8G88Q.jpg (view of wallet in the box, covered in Longchamp paper)
http://i.imgur.com/cbzEl4X.jpg (photo of inside of zipped-up compartment)
http://i.imgur.com/lEP9xBh.jpg (close-up of inside lining)
http://i.imgur.com/enqdkOY.jpg (slightly blurry close-up of inside)

For reference, here is a link to the item on Longchamp's website: http://uk.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-pliage-heritage/zip-around-wallet-3427813?sku=80201
The reference number in the photo I was sent appears to be correct though I guess that's easy to fake, but I don't know if the colour code is correct.

If I pay for the item, and take it to a Longchamp shop, will they help me there, or will they tell me that I'm screwed if I deal with eBay sellers? And... if I pay for the item, receive it and discover it's not entirely right, I can still return it. Would you pay for it if you were me?

I know that you normally deal with bags rather than wallets, and it must be really hard to analyse this item, but... please, please help! I don't really have any nice things and I'd really like for the first one to be the real thing.


----------



## Sput

Sput said:


> Hello everyone. Please help! I don't know anything about luxury items, this is all completely new to me!
> 
> I needed a new wallet and decided to splurge a little bit, got really excited, but now I feel a little foolish  perhaps I was hasty.
> 
> I won an auction (but not yet paid) on eBay for:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Le Pliage Héritage Zip around wallet
> *Name of the seller*: jungle75 (they appear to be based in France)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos*: All three of these wallets sold by this seller so far use the same photographs!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...WdZXkd3IJAp%2BywfdOz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...92?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item4d31ac09dc
> 
> After I won my auction, I noticed that the seller put up the same wallet again (and used the same photos), this time with a "buy it now" option very close to what I bid (which, at 119 Euro, seems strange because the full price is 230 Euro, and when I won the bid against several other competitive people, I bid only a little less, 109 Euro).
> 
> I requested more photographs because I became suspicious after seeing these extra auctions, and after finding out that Longchamp is very often faked. I can understand how the same photos might be used for convenience, but I'm still very worried.
> 
> I was sent these photographs within a couple of hours of requesting them:
> http://imgur.com/Kjlnq6C (view of wallet from above, plus side of box)
> http://imgur.com/r9w8K7z (view of wallet from above)
> http://imgur.com/cR7nckQ (closeup of trompe l'oeil "stud" on wallet)
> http://i.imgur.com/L2sGfjA.jpg (closeup of zipper from the side)
> http://i.imgur.com/gViZs7A.jpg (side of box with barcode and article number)
> http://i.imgur.com/PDSiZUd.jpg (box, from the top)
> http://i.imgur.com/mG8G88Q.jpg (view of wallet in the box, covered in Longchamp paper)
> http://i.imgur.com/cbzEl4X.jpg (photo of inside of zipped-up compartment)
> http://i.imgur.com/lEP9xBh.jpg (close-up of inside lining)
> http://i.imgur.com/enqdkOY.jpg (slightly blurry close-up of inside)
> 
> For reference, here is a link to the item on Longchamp's website: http://uk.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-pliage-heritage/zip-around-wallet-3427813?sku=80201
> The reference number in the photo I was sent appears to be correct though I guess that's easy to fake, but I don't know if the colour code is correct.
> 
> If I pay for the item, and take it to a Longchamp shop, will they help me there, or will they tell me that I'm screwed if I deal with eBay sellers? And... if I pay for the item, receive it and discover it's not entirely right, I can still return it. Would you pay for it if you were me?
> 
> I know that you normally deal with bags rather than wallets, and it must be really hard to analyse this item, but... please, please help! I don't really have any nice things and I'd really like for the first one to be the real thing.


If it helps, here are a few pictures of some of the other Longchamp wallets the same seller is offering: 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/5qUAAOSwPhdVHbqX/$_57.JPG (brown leather wallet, Cuir I think)
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/Y98AAOSw7aBVHbqb/$_57.JPG (closeup of stud on brown leather wallet)
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/f-0AAOSwBLlVHbqm/$_57.JPG (closeup of interior lining of same brown wallet)

A cream colour wallet:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/xtcAAOSwrklVHYZ7/$_57.JPG (view from above)


----------



## caryha

Hello experts -
This is my first Le Pliage purchase (eBay), and I'm not feeling entirely confident in its authenticity, so wanted to check with the people who know! 
Please let me know if you need more photos of anything in particular. It was listed as "Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Blue Navy Large."
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## seton

caryha said:


> Hello experts -
> This is my first Le Pliage purchase (eBay), and I'm not feeling entirely confident in its authenticity, so wanted to check with the people who know!
> Please let me know if you need more photos of anything in particular. It was listed as "Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Blue Navy Large."
> Thank you in advance for your help!




Fake.
Next time, use the format explained in the first post. k bye.


----------



## caryha

seton said:


> Fake.
> Next time, use the format explained in the first post. k bye.



Thank you - I actually have the bag in my possession already, which is why I didn't post in the format for currently listed items. Luckily it's returnable, so it's going back! Thanks again!


----------



## kalsigma

Kindly authenticate please.

Longchamp Neo medium size, color blue
Bought from a stall in 8th Binondo warehouse sale
With yellow sticker, care card divided into 4.

thanks.


----------



## sp_addiction

EGBDF said:


> That's fake. And I would'b buy anything from that seller.


 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## sp_addiction

seton said:


> Fake.
> Next time, use the format explained in the first post. k bye.


 


Hi there, would it be possible to ask what has made you determine this item is a fake? Just out of curiosity, so I can know for future reference?


Thanks!!


----------



## seton

sp_addiction said:


> Hi there, would it be possible to ask what has made you determine this item is a fake? Just out of curiosity, so I can know for future reference?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




No, it is not possible.


----------



## sp_addiction

seton said:


> No, it is not possible.




Okay, little bit of an odd answer - thanks for your reply though.


----------



## goldfish19

sp_addiction said:


> Okay, little bit of an odd answer - thanks for your reply though.




Will send you a private message


----------



## cheidel

Authenticators:  Please see my post on April 26, post #668 for authentication. I think it was missed. Thank you!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Authenticators:  Please see my post on April 26, post #668 for authentication. I think it was missed. Thank you!



the lm metal? it's been sold. You would have needed better pix anyway.


----------



## pbnjam

Request for authentication help. Thanks!

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Balzane Red Hobo Handbag
Name of the seller: bagladycollection
Item no.: 261514568625
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-B...8625&clkid=5955674410120169628&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## Sput

Hello, wonderful authenticators!

Do I understand correctly that the Le Pliage Héritage Zip around wallet I posted earlier (on the 4th of May, also see my last post from yesterday) isn't really the sort of item that you can help with? I figured that might be the case  given I don't even have the item on hand, and that it doesn't bear the usual means of identification I thought I might be out of luck...

If possible, I'd love some advice about where else I could ask, or what I could do. I've thought about examining the item and then visiting a Longchamp store for comparison, but that makes me feel kinda dishonest.

Anyway  thanks for what you girls/guys do, I bet you've made a lot of folks happy/saved them from poor buying choices.


----------



## EGBDF

Sput said:


> Hello, wonderful authenticators!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that the Le Pliage Héritage Zip around wallet I posted earlier (on the 4th of May, also see my last post from yesterday) isn't really the sort of item that you can help with? I figured that might be the case  given I don't even have the item on hand, and that it doesn't bear the usual means of identification I thought I might be out of luck...
> 
> If possible, I'd love some advice about where else I could ask, or what I could do. I've thought about examining the item and then visiting a Longchamp store for comparison, but that makes me feel kinda dishonest.
> 
> Anyway  thanks for what you girls/guys do, I bet you've made a lot of folks happy/saved them from poor buying choices.



Sput, I can't speak for anyone else but I'm not able to give an opinion one way or the other about your wallet.the regular authenticator prefers to authenticate for forum members who have been contributing to the forumI would definitely go to the Longchamp store and look at the wallets. Good luck.


----------



## Sput

EGBDF said:


> Sput, I can't speak for anyone else but I'm not able to give an opinion one way or the other about your wallet.the regular authenticator prefers to authenticate for forum members who have been contributing to the forumI would definitely go to the Longchamp store and look at the wallets. Good luck.



I can appreciate that, fair enough. If one were to reply to every new forums poster who came on just to ask for authentication, that would take up a lot of time. Oh well! Might try my luck in the store, then.  Thanks.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> the lm metal? it's been sold. You would have needed better pix anyway.




Please let me know which pics are needed and I will provide them.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Request for authentication help. Thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Balzane Red Hobo Handbag
> Name of the seller: bagladycollection
> Item no.: 261514568625
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Balzane-Burgundy-Red-Hobo-Leather-Handbag-Purse-Saddle-Zipper-NEW/261514568625?_trksid=p2050601.c100259.m3454&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813124757%26meid%3D090b8262a0fb4c4286336d7c465fe382%26pid%3D100259%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261514568625%26clkid%3D5955674410120169628&_qi=RTM2067267




1. Pix are blurry. I would have liked pix of inside details as well as clearer pix.

2. This seller seems ok in general tho. Her other LC items seem ok, *HOWEVER* her asking price is above retail! You should be able to find this exact item at half off at the LC Outlet in Woodbury. Do a phone order. All sales are final at the Outlet tho.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Please let me know which pics are needed and I will provide them.  Thanks for your help!




I will PM you when I have time later tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> 1. Pix are blurry. I would have liked pix of inside details as well as clearer pix.
> 
> 2. This seller seems ok in general tho. Her other LC items seem ok, *HOWEVER* her asking price is above retail! You should be able to find this exact item at half off at the LC Outlet in Woodbury. Do a phone order. All sales are final at the Outlet tho.


Thanks a lot for the tip! I will definitely call tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, may I trouble you to take a look at this 2724 Le Pliage in Black please. Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance.






frenziedhandbag said:


> Including the following details:
> Item: 2724 Tote in Black
> Seller: R.yan77
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Authenti...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D822218661041
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi authenticators, appreciate your kind expertise for my request on post #674 & #676. Both posts belong to the same auction and I had won it. Grateful thanks for your time.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi authenticators, appreciate your kind expertise for my request on post #674 & #676. Both posts belong to the same auction and I had won it. Grateful thanks for your time.




I think noone has responded because those photos are crap.


----------



## Fmartinez

Hi,

Kindly Authenticate. Thanks so much in advance

Item: Longchamp Jeremy Scott Madballs
From: Carousell App.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6r_3lvdPkWWfkN5SVlnWGNiblp0a3h6cjVvcFc3VmRScnhhYXlremZnMXFfeEdRVjl1UUE&usp=sharing


----------



## kazakaka

kazakaka said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate the following
> Planetes Medium Long Handle Black.
> 
> http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_0215421_zpsa9y9iuik.jpg
> 
> http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_122150_zps2dxbj6q8.jpg
> 
> http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021425_zps7c99fkw4.jpg
> 
> http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021513_zpszsbpa8lk.jpg
> 
> http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt10/Synn_Shynn/20150429_021534_zpsqijw9uy7.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help !!


Hi! Reposting this again to seek your expertise, I got it as a gift and wanted to sell it away. However would like to know its authenticity so that i could be sure i don't sell dupe stuff to others. 

Thank you again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I think noone has responded because those photos are crap.



Hi Seton, those photos were requested from the seller after reading what was required on page one of this thread. In addition, I also included the link to the seller in which more pictures were shown. I felt the photos complied with what was required and hence I do not understand why they are 'crap'? It might have been more helpful if I knew what else was required. I understand that authenticators are volunteering their personal time and I truly appreciate that. My first Longchamp was authenticated by rx4dsoul to be an imitation and thankfully I managed to get a refund for it. Going forward, I definitely will not be buying anything preloved so as to save all of us the frustration. Thank you.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Seton, those photos were requested from the seller after reading what was required on page one of this thread. In addition, I also included the link to the seller in which more pictures were shown. I felt the photos complied with what was required and hence I do not understand why they are 'crap'? It might have been more helpful if I knew what else was required. I understand that authenticators are volunteering their personal time and I truly appreciate that. My first Longchamp was authenticated by rx4dsoul to be an imitation and thankfully I managed to get a refund for it. Going forward, I definitely will not be buying anything preloved so as to save all of us the frustration. Thank you.



I am reposting what is stated in the first post

*"CLEAR PHOTOS (avoid flash and blur)* of the whole item, parts  such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and  zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE*  posting the item here. "


There you go. The seller's pix are blurry and they used flash and artificial lighting. That's why i say they are crap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> There you go. The seller's pix are blurry and they used flash and artificial lighting. That's why i say they are crap.



Understood. The bag is on the way to me and I will follow up with my own shots then. Thank you for the clarification and for your time. Appreciate it.


----------



## cheidel

Ladies, I don't have a good feeling about this one.  Thanks for your help!  

*Item name:*  Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Blue Navy Large
*Seller*:  specialtworms1234
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...6050&clkid=5988409374432929455&_qi=RTM2067267
*Item no. 121642906050*

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Ladies, I don't have a good feeling about this one.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> *Item name:*  Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Blue Navy Large
> *Seller*:  specialtworms1234
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...6050&clkid=5988409374432929455&_qi=RTM2067267
> *Item no. 121642906050*
> 
> Thank you!



This looks exactly like the fake eiffel tower bag posted in the last page or sothis seller also had another fake on here recentlyIMO not a seller to buy from.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> This looks exactly like the fake eiffel tower bag posted in the last page or sothis seller also had another fake on here recentlyIMO not a seller to buy from.


 
Thanks, I appreciate your help!!!!  Actually, I thought that price was too good to be true!


----------



## seton

An authentic navy Eiffel has not been available on eBay for a while now 
Hint hint


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> An authentic navy Eiffel has not been available on eBay for a while now
> Hint hint


Thanks!  :bump:


----------



## Aipatlingrao

I got a longchamp neo embossed medium short handle as a gift. But I can't see the model in longchamp website. Is it fake?


----------



## pringirl

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this small longchamp neo in emerald. Seller from carousell. Thanks!!


----------



## EGBDF

pringirl said:


> Hi! Pls help me authenticate this small longchamp neo in emerald. Seller from carousell. Thanks!!



Sorry, it looks fake. You can wait for another opinion if you like.


----------



## pringirl

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, it looks fake. You can wait for another opinion if you like.



Thanks EGBDF!!


----------



## seton

I agree. It's very fake.


----------



## kalsigma

Hi. pls. authenticate.                                                                                                                  Longchamp neo , medium, blue


----------



## AmyEclectic

Hi, Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
Color: ? maybe Indigo
Seller: Priem
Item number: 

Thank you!


----------



## AmyEclectic

More Pictures


----------



## jiamin3

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Wrong tag details. Sorry.


Hi rx4dsoul,

the tag comes with 0948612 is always a prove to fake tag right?
Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

AmyEclectic said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> Color: ? maybe Indigo
> Seller: Priem
> Item number:
> 
> Thank you!



I don't see any red flags. It looks good. Can you kindly post a better photo of the whole bag (Front and back)?


----------



## pringirl

seton said:


> I agree. It's very fake.



Thanks seton!!


----------



## AmyEclectic

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags. It looks good. Can you kindly post a better photo of the whole bag (Front and back)?


Ok, I'll take the photo's after work.


----------



## AmyEclectic

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags. It looks good. Can you kindly post a better photo of the whole bag (Front and back)?


Here are some photos of the whole bag. It's really hard to get the right lighting (color- and materialwise)


----------



## alexandrapender

Hi!

Please help authenticate this bag. 
Le Pliage Neo Hydrangea Large
Purchased from ebay seller: easyhook

Thank you!


----------



## azir

ITEM: Longchamp Victorie Planetes LLH Shoulder Tote Bag (Black)
Seller: BagsBunnyManila
lazada.com.ph/longchamp-victorie-planetes-llh-shoulder-tote-bag-black-220097.html


----------



## Librasgirl

I would like to have this bag authenticated please.

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Modele Depose Nylon Tote Shopper Bag
Name of the seller: sasqqq
Item no.: 181730589590
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181730589590?txnId=0

Please let me know if additional photos are needed. Thank you so much.


----------



## crispyspicy

pringirl said:


> Too many fakes on carousell. I met up with one seller & she quickly scrambled off when I pointed out that she was selling fake longchamp!


 
Hi pringirl


I guess you know if this authentic or otherwise. Colour is black.  Please help.  TIA!


----------



## crispyspicy

I attached more pictures, hopefully the experts can advise.  TIA!!


----------



## pringirl

crispyspicy said:


> Hi pringirl
> 
> 
> I guess you know if this authentic or otherwise. Colour is black.  Please help.  TIA!



I believe it is fake...


----------



## seton

Yes, it is fake.


----------



## beacostelo_02

Just seeking assistance in authenticating a Lm cuir travel bag in yellow. It was a gift and did not want to offend her by asking if it was authentic or not  

here's a picture of the tag and what the bag looks like.

I read alot about the zippers and markings and they're all there.  I just haven't found anything about the metal attachments or metal tags..


----------



## kalsigma

kalsigma said:


> Hi. pls. authenticate.                                                                                                                  Longchamp neo , medium, blue


additional pics...


----------



## goldfish19

beacostelo_02 said:


> Just seeking assistance in authenticating a Lm cuir travel bag in yellow. It was a gift and did not want to offend her by asking if it was authentic or not
> 
> 
> 
> here's a picture of the tag and what the bag looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> I read alot about the zippers and markings and they're all there.  I just haven't found anything about the metal attachments or metal tags..




We need photos of the actual bag and other areas (please read page 1 for guidelines) but looking at your post, I doubt it's authentic.


----------



## emskie

Hi please help me to authenticate this item. Thank you. It is Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## emskie

Additional picture


----------



## emskie

Picture of the inside tag


----------



## goldfish19

emskie said:


> Hi please help me to authenticate this item. Thank you. It is Le Pliage Cuir.




Fake. Sorry!


----------



## Stacy31

Please help me authenticate:


Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage large size-pink
Name of Seller: Chiquita.1
Item #: 151674468133
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151674468133?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




*I have attached additional photos compared to my absolutely authentic navy Longchamp purchased myself from Nordstroms. In picture #3, the navy handles are on the left and the pink on the right. The handles look different and the leather flap on the front of the bag is smaller. Please let me know if these are longchamp variations. Thank you.


----------



## kalsigma

kalsigma said:


> additional pics...


kindly authenticate please. so that i would know now if i'll still buy to the same seller or not anymore. Thanks.
longchamp neo
blue
medium


----------



## susanna33

Pls help authenticate: 

Item name: Planetes medium long handle black color
Seller: Marvellous paradise (Fb)


----------



## susanna33

Continued from previous post. Sorry I'm new here. Dunno how to upload multiple photos in a post.


----------



## susanna33

Continued from previous post


----------



## phoenix_da

[FONT=&quot]dear [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rx4dsoul[/FONT][FONT=&quot], dear [/FONT]goldfish19,  [FONT=&quot]dear[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pringirl, I bought my second Longchamp leather bag from a private seller. I am not sure if it's real because: [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1. The ref. No. from Longchamp official website is:  [/FONT]1515737*0*45, [FONT=&quot]but I bag is: [/FONT]1515737*5*45. 
  2. Furthermore, there's no logo in handle[FONT=&quot] (see 1. and 2. photo) but in my first bag there's a logo. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. the booklet is yellower than my first bag. [/FONT](the booklet at the top is the one for this bag, the booklet below is from my first Longchamp bag)
  [FONT=&quot]Could you please help me to authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you very much!

Name/item description/specific item: Modele Depose
Size: M
Item no.:1515737545 / 0903179
Name of the seller: private seller[/FONT]


----------



## phoenix_da

more photos:


----------



## herfyjo

Request to authenticate - LP Large Black Neo Tote. 

There are two on ebay that I'm looking at and think at least one of them might be real.  Does one look more real than the other?  If you were buying, which would you choose?

Option 1
Seller - daniela95640
Ebay Item #261862085776
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/261862085776?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Option 2
Seller - ui.m
Ebay Item #261892026775
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/261892026775?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you for your help!


----------



## herfyjo

Request to authenticate - Le Pliage Original Large Shopping Tote Size 2724 SLATE/TAUPE

Seller - y.yan77
Ebay Item #151667204814 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/151669509170?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It looks good to my newbie eyes, but the seller has several LP auctions going so it makes me nervous.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## goldfish19

phoenix_da said:


> [FONT=&quot]dear [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rx4dsoul[/FONT][FONT=&quot], dear [/FONT]goldfish19,  [FONT=&quot]dear[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pringirl, I bought my second Longchamp leather bag from a private seller. I am not sure if it's real because: [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]1. The ref. No. from Longchamp official website is:  [/FONT]1515737*0*45, [FONT=&quot]but I bag is: [/FONT]1515737*5*45.
> 2. Furthermore, there's no logo in handle[FONT=&quot] (see 1. and 2. photo) but in my first bag there's a logo. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]3. the booklet is yellower than my first bag. [/FONT](the booklet at the top is the one for this bag, the booklet below is from my first Longchamp bag)
> [FONT=&quot]Could you please help me to authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you very much!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Modele Depose
> Size: M
> Item no.:1515737545 / 0903179
> Name of the seller: private seller[/FONT]




Looks good in my opinion. No red flags. Just wanted to ask - do the photos represent the true color? Your photos show the bag to look orangey/brownish to me when it should be dark red. 

You may want to wait for rx4dsoul to comment also as she is the resident expert on almost all longchamp models.


----------



## elbisreverri

Hello!

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Tote - Le Pliage Statue of Liberty
Name of the seller: Cash Cash Pinoy
Item no.: -

I've attached photos 

Thank you so much for your time


----------



## elbisreverri

Hello again!

I also need help authenticating this Longchamp bag:

Medium Short Handle in Bilberry
Name of the seller: Thebagmaster at Zalora Philippines
Item no.: -

Note: I couldn't remove the sticker because it would void the warranty and I will not be able to return it if it is indeed fake. However this is what the covered part of the tag reads (photographed in reverse):

0948612
1515578645

Is this item authentic?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## EGBDF

elbisreverri said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I also need help authenticating this Longchamp bag:
> 
> Medium Short Handle in Bilberry
> Name of the seller: Thebagmaster at Zalora Philippines
> Item no.: -
> 
> Note: I couldn't remove the sticker because it would void the warranty and I will not be able to return it if it is indeed fake. However this is what the covered part of the tag reads (photographed in reverse):
> 
> 0948612
> 1515578645
> 
> Is this item authentic?
> 
> Thank you for your time!



fake


----------



## elbisreverri

Hi EGBDF! Thank you for your help. May I know though what the tell-tale signs are that it's fake? Is it the tag or the button, for instance? This is so that I can dispute it and get my refund  thank you, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## seton

elbisreverri said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Tote - Le Pliage Statue of Liberty
> Name of the seller: Cash Cash Pinoy
> Item no.: -
> 
> I've attached photos
> 
> Thank you so much for your time





elbisreverri said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I also need help authenticating this Longchamp bag:
> 
> Medium Short Handle in Bilberry
> Name of the seller: Thebagmaster at Zalora Philippines
> Item no.: -
> 
> Note: I couldn't remove the sticker because it would void the warranty and I will not be able to return it if it is indeed fake. However this is what the covered part of the tag reads (photographed in reverse):
> 
> 0948612
> 1515578645
> 
> Is this item authentic?
> 
> Thank you for your time!




both of your bags are fake


----------



## elbisreverri

Hi seton! Thank you for your reply. May I know what the signs are that they are fake? So I can dispute them with the sellers. Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

elbisreverri said:


> Hi EGBDF! Thank you for your help. May I know though what the tell-tale signs are that it's fake? Is it the tag or the button, for instance? This is so that I can dispute it and get my refund  thank you, I really appreciate your help.



I copied the first page of this thread for you:
FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
Name of the seller: (if you know it)
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items. 
Ensure that your links open.
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.


Label your item.
Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication. 


Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request.
Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.


----------



## elbisreverri

Hi EGBDF. So you cannot elaborate further? I would just like to know if it was the tag or what, so i can inform the seller. A simple yes would do. I do not think they are aware that their items are fake. Thank you


----------



## caryha

Hello! Can you please let me know your thoughts on this listing? Thanks!!

Name/item description: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Hortensia Fuschia Pink Pliage Authentic F/W 2014
Name of the seller: famous_amos22
Item no.: 131515014015
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131515014015?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## seton

caryha said:


> Hello! Can you please let me know your thoughts on this listing? Thanks!!
> 
> Name/item description: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Hortensia Fuschia Pink Pliage Authentic F/W 2014
> Name of the seller: famous_amos22
> Item no.: 131515014015
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131515014015?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




not the greatest pix but everything looks good. it's hortensia/hydrangea, not fuchsia.


----------



## alexandrapender

Hello,

I posted earlier and thought I had included all the proper information, but if not, can someone please direct me to what else to include.

Hi!

Please help authenticate this bag. 
Le Pliage Neo Hydrangea Large
Purchased from ebay seller: easyhook

Thank you!


----------



## phoenix_da

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good in my opinion. No red flags. Just wanted to ask - do the photos represent the true color? Your photos show the bag to look orangey/brownish to me when it should be dark red.
> 
> You may want to wait for rx4dsoul to comment also as she is the resident expert on almost all longchamp models.



Dear goldfish19, thank you very much for your help!

The color is no problem as the photos were taken in the night under the orangey light, so the photos look orangey/brownish, but the true color is dark red.

@Dear rx4dsoul, could you please take a look of my bag and authenticate it? Thank you very much.


----------



## herfyjo

Could someone please check this bag?  Is it authentic?  If so, is it a Planetes or a Neo?  Thank you for your help!!!!!

Request to authenticate - AUTHENTIC Longchamp "le Pliage Neo" Large Tote Black

Seller - miss_meliaa
Ebay Item # 321759559403
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/321759559403?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks again!!!


----------



## caryha

seton said:


> not the greatest pix but everything looks good. it's hortensia/hydrangea, not fuchsia.


Thanks so much!


----------



## melissazjw

Hi, can anyone help me look at this tag? The E seems off.. or isit just a print issue?


----------



## melissazjw

Need help to auth this bag. The letter E on the tag seems off.. or isit a print issue? 

LP Medium Neo in Black

Name of the seller: Kellybags on Facebook
https://m.facebook.com/lux.coco.3


----------



## rx4dsoul

phoenix_da said:


> Dear goldfish19, thank you very much for your help!
> 
> The color is no problem as the photos were taken in the night under the orangey light, so the photos look orangey/brownish, but the true color is dark red.
> 
> @Dear rx4dsoul, could you please take a look of my bag and authenticate it? Thank you very much.



Agree with Goldfish. This is Authentic. 
This is the earlier Red from when the Le Pliage Cuirs just came out. 

Please use better photos taken under better lighting next time, and of course, also post a link to the seller. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please post direct links to the item or your seller.
Help in the fight against counterfeiting. Thanks!


----------



## melissazjw

Agree. Edited my post to include the direct link. Hope u can help me auth the bag. Thanks!!


----------



## JQ18

Hello. could you please help me authecate this? I'm new here so please bear with me.. 
Lonchamp Neo Medium Short Handle
I've attached images. Thanks.


----------



## phoenix_da

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree with Goldfish. This is Authentic.
> This is the earlier Red from when the Le Pliage Cuirs just came out.
> 
> Please use better photos taken under better lighting next time, and of course, also post a link to the seller. Thanks.


Dear rx4soul, thank you so much for your help. 

I will take better photos next time. Sorry.

link of the item is here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/161693296353?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## alexandrapender

alexandrapender said:


> Hello,
> 
> I posted earlier and thought I had included all the proper information, but if not, can someone please direct me to what else to include.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Le Pliage Neo Hydrangea Large
> Purchased from ebay seller: easyhook
> 
> Thank you!



Here is a link to the seller. I have the bag in my possession, so no link to the item. Please help me determine if this is authentic or if you need more info or photos. Thanks!

http://stores.ebay.com/EASYHOOK/Womens-Handbags-Accessories-/_i.html?_nkw=Le+pliage&submit=Search&_fsub=131950219&_sid=103985699


----------



## rx4dsoul

melissazjw said:


> Need help to auth this bag. The letter E on the tag seems off.. or isit a print issue?
> 
> LP Medium Neo in Black
> 
> Name of the seller: Kellybags on Facebook
> https://m.facebook.com/lux.coco.3



Print issue.
Authentic Neo.


----------



## melissazjw

rx4dsoul said:


> Print issue.
> Authentic Neo.



Thank you so much for your help. Good weekend to u!


----------



## alexandrapender

Sorry for so many posts. Let me try this again. I think I have all the info. I apologize I couldn't determine how to edit my original post. 

Hi!

Please help authenticate this bag. 
Le Pliage Neo Hydrangea Large
Purchased from ebay seller: easyhook

Here is a link to the seller. I have the bag in my possession, so no link to the item. Please help me determine if this is authentic or if you need more info or photos. Thanks!

http://stores.ebay.com/EASYHOOK/Wom...&submit=Search&_fsub=131950219&_sid=103985699


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi, 
Can you help me authenticate this longchamp please?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:LP Neo
Name of the seller: (if you know it)
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=756559107787104&set=pcb.701103286685384&type=1&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=756559067787108&set=pcb.701103286685384&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## EGBDF

lucky_ducky said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this longchamp please?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:LP Neo
> Name of the seller: (if you know it)
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=756559107787104&set=pcb.701103286685384&type=1&permPage=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=756559067787108&set=pcb.701103286685384&type=1&permPage=1



fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

alexandrapender said:


> Sorry for so many posts. Let me try this again. I think I have all the info. I apologize I couldn't determine how to edit my original post.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Le Pliage Neo Hydrangea Large
> Purchased from ebay seller: easyhook
> 
> Here is a link to the seller. I have the bag in my possession, so no link to the item. Please help me determine if this is authentic or if you need more info or photos. Thanks!
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/EASYHOOK/Wom...&submit=Search&_fsub=131950219&_sid=103985699



Authentic. 



Disclaimer: this is a matter of opinion and cannot be used for purposes of promotion or dispute.


----------



## lucky_ducky

Thank you! &#128077;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## misstoyota

Hi,

Kindly help me authenticate this bag  Thanks in advance 

Name/Item: Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie

Name of seller: The Penthouse


----------



## misstoyota

Additional photos below


----------



## goldfish19

misstoyota said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag  Thanks in advance
> 
> Name/Item: Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie
> 
> Name of seller: The Penthouse
> 
> View attachment 3010099
> View attachment 3010100
> View attachment 3010101
> View attachment 3010102
> View attachment 3010104
> View attachment 3010105
> View attachment 3010107
> View attachment 3010108
> View attachment 3010109
> View attachment 3010110




I see some red flags. I doubt this is authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.


----------



## luxurious91

misstoyota said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag  Thanks in advance
> 
> Name/Item: Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie
> 
> Name of seller: The Penthouse
> 
> View attachment 3010099
> View attachment 3010100
> View attachment 3010101
> View attachment 3010102
> View attachment 3010104
> View attachment 3010105
> View attachment 3010107
> View attachment 3010108
> View attachment 3010109
> View attachment 3010110




i am sorry, it is fake


----------



## seton

It is definitely fake.


----------



## herfyjo

Did the 2724 ever have a tan interior like this?  I thought all interiors were either black or white.  Thanks!


----------



## misstoyota

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags. I doubt this is authentic. Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.




I'm sad now but I'll wait rx4dsoul confirmation. Thank you goldfish19


----------



## misstoyota

luxurious91 said:


> i am sorry, it is fake




Thank you for the info luxurious91


----------



## era_vn

Hi there, I just bough this bag from ebay
could you please help me to authenticate this bag.
thanks a lot.

item name: Longchamp Navy blue Mekong River long leather handles large tote
name of saler:  jak.zo1 
item number: 171708637500 
link from ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171708637500?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## era_vn

2 more pics


----------



## luxurious91

era_vn said:


> Hi there,
> could you please help me to authenticate this bag.
> thanks a lot.



i am sorry, it is fake


----------



## era_vn

luxurious91 said:


> i am sorry, it is fake


thanks alot, I will contact seller asking for refund.


----------



## era_vn

Could you please authenticate another longchamp bag, thanks so much.

item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Nylon Travel Bag - Color Chocolate
name of saler:  hokkaido.aus
item number: 181617463930
link of item: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181617463930?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## misstoyota

seton said:


> It is definitely fake.




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## era_vn

sorry, 2 more pics


----------



## luxurious91

era_vn said:


> sorry, 2 more pics



sorry, it is fake too


----------



## era_vn

luxurious91 said:


> sorry, it is fake too


the seller *Guarantee *it s authentic, how come? :{
could you plz tell me the different between fake and au? 
thanks a llot.


----------



## seton

*TPF cannot be used for legal disputes. 
We opine whether an item is fake or not. 
THAT'S ALL! 

We do not discuss the details.*


----------



## luxurious91

era_vn said:


> the seller *Guarantee *it s authentic, how come? :{
> could you plz tell me the different between fake and au?
> thanks a llot.



i think the lable tag is wierd.
i suggest you not to buy it


----------



## era_vn

luxurious91 said:


> i think the lable tag is wierd.
> i suggest you not to buy it


thanks so much.


----------



## seton

From the first post in this thread which you should have read.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> 
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication. *
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request.*
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.
> 
> 
> Previous thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...ongchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html


----------



## IFH

Hello,
I am very new to the le pliage nylon, after being addicted to the cuir line.  I have a question about the tag inside these bags.  After I have spent so much time trying to learn how the tag on the real looks like, I have found that the tag on the real may look like the one I have attached a photo of with this message.  Am I right?  This tag was from one of the platinum bags from last year.  I need some confirmation from an experts here, please.  Thank you.


----------



## luxurious91

IFH said:


> Hello,
> I am very new to the le pliage nylon, after being addicted to the cuir line.  I have a question about the tag inside these bags.  After I have spent so much time trying to learn how the tag on the real looks like, I have found that the tag on the real may look like the one I have attached a photo of with this message.  Am I right?  This tag was from one of the platinum bags from last year.  I need some confirmation from an experts here, please.  Thank you.



i think you need give more picture to authenticate this bag


----------



## IFH

Actually, I have seen one of the Sarah Morris LP that was purchased from an authorized dealer having the tag containing this same font.


----------



## luxurious91

IFH said:


> Actually, I have seen one of the Sarah Morris LP that was purchased from an authorized dealer having the tag containing this same font.



please check the first page before posting 
you should attach another picture and other details information


----------



## IFH

I am sorry but that bag is not with me.  So, in case someone here has those platinum or SM ones that were bought from lc shops, please let us know.  I am so confused now.  By the way, not all of them from these two collections have this font.  Thank you again.


----------



## goldfish19

IFH said:


> Actually, I have seen one of the Sarah Morris LP that was purchased from an authorized dealer having the tag containing this same font.




Photos of the other parts of the bag need to be posted, and also the same format must be followed in order for an inquiry to be entertained. We cannot authenticate based on the photo of the tag only. Thank you!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello, I recently bought a bag from eBay. Some things are throwing me off, but the rest seem to be okay. Please help!

Item: 
LP Large Long Handle in Black


----------



## CrazyDogLady

More photos: 


























Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

herfyjo said:


> Did the 2724 ever have a tan interior like this?  I thought all interiors were either black or white.  Thanks!



Some colors (not size dependent) do have the tan/beige inner.


Now to remind ALL of us again, this forum is for authentication purposes and the first place counterfeiters come to to check on things that improve FAKES. Hence,  discussion of details have to be taken elsewhere please please and more please.

And for those with Authentic items, please join in and post your bags in the Show and Action threads to show us your sincerity in joining our community. We would like to think of tPF Longchamp Authentication thread as an assistance thread for members and collectors and we do discourage logging on and getting memberships just for the free authentication.

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

IFH said:


> Actually, I have seen one of the Sarah Morris LP that was purchased from an authorized dealer having the tag containing this same font.



IFH, this thread is for authentication and certain guidelines and format have to be followed. If you have concerns on particular details, please feel free to open a separate thread for that provided one isn't already existing. Thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

CrazyDogLady said:


> More photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



Fake


----------



## laureen.gonzaga

Please help authenticate the LC Le Pliage Neo totes of this seller
https://m.facebook.com/arlei.j.croox/albums/10153220320110873/
Thanks!


----------



## luxurious91

laureen.gonzaga said:


> Please help authenticate the LC Le Pliage Neo totes of this seller
> https://m.facebook.com/arlei.j.croox/albums/10153220320110873/
> Thanks!



fake


----------



## Purple6

Hi Ladies, could you please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir?
Has been a long waits for me.


----------



## rufypoo

Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in medium
Seller: lindaalaulau

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I would really appreciate all your assistance. I have a nagging feeling that it is fake. Thank you all.


----------



## EGBDF

rufypoo said:


> Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in medium
> Seller: lindaalaulau
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I would really appreciate all your assistance. I have a nagging feeling that it is fake. Thank you all.



fake


----------



## CrazyDogLady

EGBDF said:


> Fake




Nooo [emoji22] so sad! Oh well. Thanks so much.


----------



## alexandrapender

Thank you for your help!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi guys, I have one more  

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Navy
Seller: Private


----------



## CrazyDogLady

More pics:




















Thanks guys.


----------



## luxurious91

CrazyDogLady said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



authentic


----------



## CrazyDogLady

luxurious91 said:


> authentic



You're awesome. Thanks!


----------



## laureen.gonzaga

Please help authenticate these LP totes
ebay seller: avr805
Thank you!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Small-Long-Handle-Lagoon-Blue-Brand-New-With-Tags-/321768921729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeaec1a81

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-Small-Medium-Short-Handle-Black-Noir-Brand-New-With-Tags-/321765024673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeab0a3a1


----------



## luxurious91

laureen.gonzaga said:


> Please help authenticate these LP totes
> ebay seller: avr805
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeaec1a81
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeab0a3a1



please give more details.
first link, it is not lagoon but blue azure.


----------



## laureen.gonzaga

Please bear with me, as I don't have access to the bags. More details of the totes are in the images towards the bottom of the listings. 

Thank you for your help!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Small-Long-Handle-Lagoon-Blue-Brand-New-With-Tags-/321768921729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeaec1a81

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-Small-Medium-Short-Handle-Black-Noir-Brand-New-With-Tags-/321765024673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aeab0a3a1


----------



## strawb3rry

Hi, please help me authenticate the Le Pliage Neo that I bought recently.

Bought from private seller.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Medium Short Handle in Navy.

Photos:

http://flic.kr/p/txdDFq

http://flic.kr/p/tMtnNL

http://flic.kr/p/sSY6kT

http://flic.kr/p/tPVEc8

http://flic.kr/p/sSMMHE

http://flic.kr/p/txdwLJ

thanks!


----------



## alexandrapender

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: this is a matter of opinion and cannot be used for purposes of promotion or dispute.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Purple6

Hi, could you please authenticate Longchamp Cuir small for me.
Bought from ebay.
Seller; mshunt
Item no. 261892151731

The seller said someone advised her to cut the tag because once she sells it the warranty expires..First time I heard that..

Please help Thanks so much


----------



## Purple6

One more..
The leather feels soft and quality.
wanna know if there is implication of the tag has been cut.
I know the warranty is out as the store wont be able to identify this bag. 
So long is authentic I think Im happy
Thanks again Ladies


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please authenticate this Eiffel Tower LP bag for me.  Thanks.

Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Beige" Pliage Authentic S/S 2015
Seller: shopfranceinc
Item number:121651354815
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121651354815


----------



## seton

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please authenticate this Eiffel Tower LP bag for me.  Thanks.
> 
> Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Beige" Pliage Authentic S/S 2015
> Seller: shopfranceinc
> Item number:121651354815
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121651354815



authentic


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> authentic




Thanks seton.


----------



## yunmiffy

This is my longchamp planetes black tote (medium I think) tag. Everything looks to be authentic but the tag serial numbers look fake??? 

Could someone please verify? This is what it says:

SPE LIGM/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0862247
1899002001


----------



## Purple6

yunmiffy said:


> This is my longchamp planetes black tote (medium I think) tag. Everything looks to be authentic but the tag serial numbers look fake???
> 
> Could someone please verify? This is what it says:
> 
> SPE LIGM/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0862247
> 1899002001


Hi, I think you need put more info and some photos to determine.


----------



## Purple6

HI, Please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Small for me.
I have loaded some photos in page 56.
Ebay seller: mshunt
Ebay id: 261892151731
Ebay link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...x%2FX8r2TK142QvBJuW8I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

If Im missing any info please let me know.
Much Appreciated


----------



## EGBDF

Purple6 said:


> HI, Please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Small for me.
> I have loaded some photos in page 56.
> Ebay seller: mshunt
> Ebay id: 261892151731
> Ebay link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...x%2FX8r2TK142QvBJuW8I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> If Im missing any info please let me know.
> Much Appreciated



If this is the bag w/the tag cut offI wouldn't buy a bag with the tag cut off. There is NO reason to cut the tag off.


----------



## Purple6

Hi, Thank you EGBDF.
I know I wish but Unfortunatelly cant afford buying full price at the moment.
Could you please advise if it is authentic or not?

Thanks again


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate Longchamp Cuir small for me.
> Bought from ebay.
> Seller; mshunt
> Item no. 261892151731
> 
> The seller said someone advised her to cut the tag because once she sells it the warranty expires..First time I heard that..
> 
> Please help Thanks so much




I don't see any red flags. But if the bag is in your possession, can you please submit better macro photos, especially of the tag that has been cut? You may want to go back a few pages to check other authentication requests for comparison. 

Also if you are keen on keeping, you may want rx4dsoul's opinion as well.


----------



## simplyserious01

please authenticate Longchamp Le Pliage  tote bag  black  SIZE  L  new condition.
Seller information :it2014-kanis (12 )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fcec4a42


----------



## seton

simplyserious01 said:


> please authenticate Longchamp Le Pliage  tote bag  black  SIZE  L  new condition.
> Seller information :it2014-kanis (12 )
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fcec4a42




Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread. And pick an auction that has a more realistic chance of being authentic.


----------



## simplyserious01

sorry my first time doing this, what did I do wrong?


----------



## seton

simplyserious01 said:


> sorry my first time doing this, what did I do wrong?




Did you read the first post in this thread?


----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate Longchamp Cuir small for me.
> Bought from ebay.
> Seller; mshunt
> Item no. 261892151731
> 
> The seller said someone advised her to cut the tag because once she sells it the warranty expires..First time I heard that..
> 
> Please help Thanks so much



Hi can the expertise please help me authenticate this bag?
rx4dsoul please need your advice around please help me.. I added 1 more photo if helps
Thanks again


----------



## lxyd2h

I would really appreciate if the experienced members here can take a look at this Le Pliage Cuir in Indigo. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Cuir, medium with strap, color Indigo
Name of the seller: beyondtherack.com
Item no.: 0935181

Hopefully the photobucket link works for viewing. I have too many photos to attach individually with the post. 

http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/lxyd2h/library/

I took possibly too many photos. Please bear with me. The color in some photos came out brighter than the bag is in real life. It is really the darker more muted blue shown in picture 3.

I do have a few points of concern:
1. The round leather flap behind the button is not trimmed perfectly. (picture 8)
2. The spot on the strap where two pieces of leather are stitched together is not firmly flush to the connecting piece. It in fact rolls up just a tiny bit when I put my finger to it. (picture 19)
3. Some stitching doesn't look to be impeccable. Then again, I could just be nitpicking. 

Please excuse the awkward photo angles. Many many thanks in advance!!


----------



## EGBDF

lxyd2h said:


> I would really appreciate if the experienced members here can take a look at this Le Pliage Cuir in Indigo.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Cuir, medium with strap, color Indigo
> Name of the seller: beyondtherack.com
> Item no.: 0935181
> 
> Hopefully the photobucket link works for viewing. I have too many photos to attach individually with the post.
> 
> http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/lxyd2h/library/
> 
> I took possibly too many photos. Please bear with me. The color in some photos came out brighter than the bag is in real life. It is really the darker more muted blue shown in picture 3.
> 
> I do have a few points of concern:
> 1. The round leather flap behind the button is not trimmed perfectly. (picture 8)
> 2. The spot on the strap where two pieces of leather are stitched together is not firmly flush to the connecting piece. It in fact rolls up just a tiny bit when I put my finger to it. (picture 19)
> 3. Some stitching doesn't look to be impeccable. Then again, I could just be nitpicking.
> 
> Please excuse the awkward photo angles. Many many thanks in advance!!



I think it's okmaybe someone else will comment too. Your point #1 looks almost like a defect.


----------



## lxyd2h

EGBDF said:


> I think it's okmaybe someone else will comment too. Your point #1 looks almost like a defect.



Wow, thank you EGBDF for the fast reply! That certainly gave me a peace of mind though I'd love to hear others' opinions as well. 

I'd be okay with the button leather issue if that's the only defect, and so far it is. I was more concerned about my point number 2 on the connecting pieces of leather on the strap. But if that's normal, then I'm good


----------



## Purple6

Hi again can the expertise help me authenticate post #839 for me?
Longchamp cuir small size.
There is no Longchamp store near me I have to travel to other city to check. 
Really appreciate your opinion if its authentic or not and what will happen since the tag is cut out.
Thanks


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi can you help me authenticate this longchamp? LC Neo brown short handle

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3020823[/ATTACH]


----------



## luxurious91

lucky_ducky said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this longchamp? LC Neo brown short handle
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3020823[/ATTACH]



totally fake


----------



## lucky_ducky

Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

lxyd2h said:


> I would really appreciate if the experienced members here can take a look at this Le Pliage Cuir in Indigo.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Cuir, medium with strap, color Indigo
> Name of the seller: beyondtherack.com
> Item no.: 0935181
> 
> Hopefully the photobucket link works for viewing. I have too many photos to attach individually with the post.
> 
> http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/lxyd2h/library/
> 
> I took possibly too many photos. Please bear with me. The color in some photos came out brighter than the bag is in real life. It is really the darker more muted blue shown in picture 3.
> 
> I do have a few points of concern:
> 1. The round leather flap behind the button is not trimmed perfectly. (picture 8)
> 2. The spot on the strap where two pieces of leather are stitched together is not firmly flush to the connecting piece. It in fact rolls up just a tiny bit when I put my finger to it. (picture 19)
> 3. Some stitching doesn't look to be impeccable. Then again, I could just be nitpicking.
> 
> Please excuse the awkward photo angles. Many many thanks in advance!!



Looks good


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi luxurious, can you tell me why you said its a fake. Seller keeps defending it's real.


----------



## goldfish19

lucky_ducky said:


> Hi luxurious, can you tell me why you said its a fake. Seller keeps defending it's real.




Kindly read previous posts as to why we cannot share such information here on this thread. Thank you.


----------



## lucky_ducky

Ok, thanks.


----------



## lxyd2h

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much! Good news to start off the weekend


----------



## Bonex

Hi experts

New to this... My 1st post!!

Please advise if this is such a bag from Longchamp... Can't seem to find anything online

TIA!


----------



## luxurious91

Bonex said:


> Hi experts
> 
> New to this... My 1st post!!
> 
> Please advise if this is such a bag from Longchamp... Can't seem to find anything online
> 
> TIA!



need more details


----------



## Bonex

luxurious91 said:


> need more details


oh no.... that's all I have


----------



## naxonsa

UPDATE: Removing my request -- since I just bought my new Cuir (!!!) from an authorized retailer, thanks to a fantastic F+F sale posted here in tPF! Like most of us here, I wanted to save some money on my investment without compromising on authenticity -- going this route even cost me less than the eBay purchases would have (with shipping/taxes). Very excited for my new bag!

Really glad I listened to everyone who suggested participating more in forums (and especially to rx4dsoul for your encouragement). Thanks to everyone who shares their love and help in these threads... I hope one day to have enough knowledge of my own to share too!   

--

I've been lusting over the large Le Pliage Cuir bag in black for ages, and came across this listing on eBay. While I'd like to save some money, I am scared of what I'll get, so am hoping someone can help me to authenticate: 

Name: Le Pliage Cuir, Large, Black  
Name of the seller: boutiqueofdeals
Item no.: 271577715960
eBay URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...-Black-1630737001-New-Authentic-/271577715960

Pics include a (somewhat blurry) shot of the tag. I wanted to ask for more photos, but can't seem to message the seller directly - might be my own user error. I hope this will be enough to go off of!

Thanks very much.


----------



## Winchew

Hi, I'm new here. I received the Cuir as a gift. I seek your expert views in authenticating the bag as I intend to sell it off. If the bag is not genuine, I'll inform the buyer.

The bag is a LC Le Pliage Cuir, medium, blue

Here are the pictures:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn2/winnie_chew/image.jpg9_zpsihmk11bg.jpg

Hope you all can view the pictures. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## goldfish19

Winchew said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I received the Cuir as a gift. I seek your expert views in authenticating the bag as I intend to sell it off. If the bag is not genuine, I'll inform the buyer.
> 
> The bag is a LC Le Pliage Cuir, medium, blue
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn2/winnie_chew/image.jpg9_zpsihmk11bg.jpg
> 
> Hope you all can view the pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.




I only see one photo


----------



## Winchew

Hi goldfish19,

Thanks for the reply.

Being new here, I'm trying to learn how to upload the images within the post.

Here is the link to the album. I hope you can view all 12 photos.

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/winnie_chew/library/

Thanks in advance for your help.

Win


----------



## twf

Hi 

I am new here. Can anyone advise this LC bag is authentic?


----------



## twf

Here is another pic.. Can anyone advise this LC bag is authentic?


----------



## twf

Hi

Is this LC long handle tote bag authentic?

Pls advise


----------



## EGBDF

twf said:


> Here is another pic.. Can anyone advise this LC bag is authentic?



fake


----------



## luxurious91

Winchew said:


> Hi goldfish19,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Being new here, I'm trying to learn how to upload the images within the post.
> 
> Here is the link to the album. I hope you can view all 12 photos.
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/winnie_chew/library/
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Win



authentic


----------



## Winchew

Thanks luxurious91!


----------



## twf

Hi

How about this LC long handle tote? Is this authentic?


----------



## luxurious91

twf said:


> Hi
> 
> How about this LC long handle tote? Is this authentic?



i think it is authentic, but you can send more details to check this out


----------



## twf

What details u need? I can post it.


----------



## twf

luxurious91 said:


> i think it is authentic, but you can send more details to check this out



Hi, what details u need? I will post it.


----------



## seton

twf said:


> Hi
> 
> How about this LC long handle tote? Is this authentic?




Ultimately, these are all just opinions. If you expect authentication from not following the directions in the first post and just three small blurry photos, that is your prerogative.


----------



## Luckylucy444

Hi, may I please ask your help in knowing if this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance.
Item: Longchamp Neo Large Long Handle
Color: Inca Yellow
Bought from an online seller ( Little Bag Man shop)

Here's the link for the photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/133191356@N02/shares/01q2P8[/IMG]


----------



## goldfish19

Luckylucy444 said:


> Hi, may I please ask your help in knowing if this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance.
> Item: Longchamp Neo Large Long Handle
> Color: Inca Yellow
> Bought from an online seller ( Little Bag Man shop)
> 
> Here's the link for the photos
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/133191356@N02/shares/01q2P8[/IMG]



This seller is selling a ton of fake bags, not just Longchamp:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.334924060027077.1073741946.221232248062926&type=3


----------



## twf

For review and authentication.
Thank you so much. 
More photos will be upload.. I still duno how to upload the photos.

Item: longchamp LE Pliage tote
Color: Pink (bubble pink)
number: 2605089455
Seller: lazada
Link: http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-2605...ag-long-handle-bubble-pink-export-450618.html


----------



## twf

Pic 2


----------



## twf

Pic 3


----------



## twf

Pic 4


----------



## twf

Pic 5


----------



## twf

pic 6


----------



## twf

Pic 7


----------



## twf

Pic 8


----------



## twf

Pic 9 (last pic)


----------



## rufypoo

twf said:


> For review and authentication.
> Thank you so much.
> More photos will be upload.. I still duno how to upload the photos.
> 
> Item: longchamp LE Pliage tote
> Color: Pink (bubble pink)
> number: 2605089455
> Seller: lazada
> Link: http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-2605...ag-long-handle-bubble-pink-export-450618.html


Fake


----------



## Mystique_lc

Hi, appreciate your help in authenticating this Longchamp Planetes bag. I purchased this bag from ensogo. This is a medium size, short handle, plum colour bag. Thank you. Please let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## twf

Thank u so much.


----------



## loci

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Med Navy
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : As attached.


Thanks in advance!.


----------



## EGBDF

loci said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Med Navy
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : As attached.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!.



tag?


----------



## loci

EGBDF said:


> tag?



I thought Cuirs has the leather tag (pic 4)?


----------



## EGBDF

loci said:


> I thought Cuirs has the leather tag (pic 4)?



There should be another tag underneath the leather tag.


----------



## loci

EGBDF said:


> There should be another tag underneath the leather tag.



Please see attached!


----------



## Winchew

Hmm..... Some areas differ from mine. I'll leave it to the experts here to comment it's authenticity.


----------



## hlg

hi can you help me authenticate my newly bought longchamp , i  bought it online . thanks

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/rq83md3b9thg3jx/AABkFsRIHCLIuqgG6tTy0sc1a


----------



## EGBDF

loci said:


> Please see attached!



That would be a large indigo.I don't see anything that's jumping out at me but I'm not comfortable saying it's authentic. You should wait and see someone else replies. Where did you buy it? Link? That might help.


----------



## EGBDF

hlg said:


> hi can you help me authenticate my newly bought longchamp , i  bought it online . Thanks
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/rq83md3b9thg3jx/aabkfsrihcliuqgg6tty0sc1a



fake


----------



## goldfish19

loci said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Med Navy
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : As attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!.




Looks good IMO


----------



## loci

EGBDF said:


> That would be a large indigo.I don't see anything that's jumping out at me but I'm not comfortable saying it's authentic. You should wait and see someone else replies. Where did you buy it? Link? That might help.


 
I saw it on a forum, the seller indicated it was bought from Nordstrom however there is no receipt. 

So this is actually a large bag by current measurement? I heard the old medium is like the new large. The seller indicated the measurement is 6.75" * 12.5" * 18".

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## luxurious91

Mystique_lc said:


> Hi, appreciate your help in authenticating this Longchamp Planetes bag. I purchased this bag from ensogo. This is a medium size, short handle, plum colour bag. Thank you. Please let me know if you need more photos.



fake


----------



## CrazyLV

Item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo LARGE Orange
Seller : n/a
Link : n/a

My friend ask me to post here as she got from her ex, not happy with her past.

Please check this bag for my friend.

Many thanks


----------



## CrazyLV

^ to corrected

I think its Medium size 
Cos it was such huge at real life after compare mine small one


----------



## Mystique_lc

luxurious91 said:


> fake


Thank you. Would it be possible to share some general details on why the bag is fake? I have to request for a refund from the seller. Thank you again.


----------



## Lenekuro

Hi, 

Please help me to authenticate this.

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo navy blue Medium, with detachable strap
Name of the seller: a seller from facebook

Thanks so much


----------



## twf

For your review and authentication. 
Thank you so much.

Item: longchamp LE Pliage tote
Color: candy pink
Listing number: 2605089837
Link: http://www.imybags.com.sg/product/women/longchamp/small-le-pliage-tote-bag-2605-089-837-5320.html


----------



## twf

Pic 2


----------



## twf

Pic 3


----------



## twf

Pic 4


----------



## twf

Pic 5


----------



## twf

Pic 6


----------



## twf

Pic 7


----------



## luxurious91

twf said:


> Pic 6



authentic


----------



## twf

Pic 8


----------



## twf

Pic 9 (last)


----------



## twf

luxurious91 said:


> authentic


Thank u so much


----------



## Lenekuro

Thanks so much..may I know the reason why you said it's fake?


----------



## sr1856

hello authenticators.

can you please have a look at this longchamp La Pliage Large

item: Longchamp La Pliage Long Handle large in Red
Seller: Rolling Luggage Store, bought at Frankfurt Airport 
Item and link: n/a

i hope the pics are sufficient for authentication. thanks for your time.


----------



## sr1856

continue from post #930:

thanks


----------



## dorcasdomingo

Hi, please help authenticate.

Item: LP Neo Short Handle with Strap Medium (Black)

Pictures can be found on this link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/clexkd870ndz3jf/AADbQk1zDj-7wyolhJNYO3mQa?dl=0

Thanks so much!


----------



## EGBDF

dorcasdomingo said:


> Hi, please help authenticate.
> 
> Item: LP Neo Short Handle with Strap Medium (Black)
> 
> Pictures can be found on this link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/clexkd870ndz3jf/AADbQk1zDj-7wyolhJNYO3mQa?dl=0
> 
> Thanks so much!



bad fake


----------



## EGBDF

sr1856 said:


> continue from post #930:
> 
> thanks



I don't see anything wrong I really only will say for sure if I know a bag is fake, so feel free to wait for another opinion


----------



## dorcasdomingo

EGBDF said:


> bad fake



Could you help me point out the telltale signs that it's fake? Will deeply appreciate this.


----------



## sr1856

EGBDF said:


> I don't see anything wrong I really only will say for sure if I know a bag is fake, so feel free to wait for another opinion


thanks for taking a look, EGBDF. 

i am new to longchamp, yet to learn to pick up on little nuances that differentiate the fake(super fakes) from authentic. i have gone through the AT forum and still have no clue(lol),  since this was bought at the airport, i think it should be authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorcasdomingo said:


> Could you help me point out the telltale signs that it's fake? Will deeply appreciate this.



I agree with EGBDF. Please note - we don't give out specifics on this thread. Generally though, this item is poorly made with substandard looking materials and a fake tag.


----------



## dorcasdomingo

rx4dsoul said:


> I agree with EGBDF. Please note - we don't give out specifics on this thread. Generally though, this item is poorly made with substandard looking materials and a fake tag.



Thanks so much EGBDF and rx4dsoul! I figured you're not giving out details so fakers won't get a clue as to how to make their items better. Thanks for the help again!


----------



## xiaomuguaguaada

Hi, I bought this longchamp le pliage medium short handle in coral from Ideel.com. Please kindly help me to authenticate it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies,
first post in Longchamp ever. thanks for the help!

*Name/item description/specific item*: Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux Handbag
*Name of the seller*: yguo4259
*Item no*.: 161699825468 
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...ultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25a60f873c#shpCntId

looks kinda suspicious to me since i thought this LE only came in lagoon and pink, but here they also have white and red


----------



## EGBDF

ceedoan said:


> hi ladies,
> first post in Longchamp ever. thanks for the help!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Le Pliage Cage aux Oiseaux Handbag
> *Name of the seller*: yguo4259
> *Item no*.: 161699825468
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...ultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25a60f873c#shpCntId
> 
> looks kinda suspicious to me since i thought this LE only came in lagoon and pink, but here they also have white and red



fake..I don't recommend buying anything from that seller


----------



## ceedoan

EGBDF said:


> fake..I don't recommend buying anything from that seller




thanks so much! the option to buy red and white gave it away seeing as there was only lagoon and pale pink produced by Longchamp lol


----------



## tflowers921

Please help me authenticate!!! Thanks so much!!! 
Longchamp violet purple Le pliage large shopper 
Seller is bigben2006 
Item number is 331584732873
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331584732873?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## rx4dsoul

tflowers921 said:


> Please help me authenticate!!! Thanks so much!!!
> Longchamp violet purple Le pliage large shopper
> Seller is bigben2006
> Item number is 331584732873
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331584732873?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Authentic.


----------



## tflowers921

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Great thank you!


----------



## CrazyLV

Does my post #911 not enough sufficient for your guys to authenticity?!??


----------



## xiaomuguaguaada

EGBDF said:


> fake..I don't recommend buying anything from that seller



Hi, EGBDF,could you help me to authenticate my Longchamp? I'm on #936. Thank you very very much.


----------



## mochabubbles

Hi everyone, I have been wanting to get a le pliage medium cuir and was planning to get online. However, I am not sure if this is the real deal so would like to get some opinions, especially on the leather tag. From what I remember, the first leather tag should follow the colour of the back, so the back of the tag should be coloured as well. However, from the online photos, the back of the tag is in white. Would like to check with cuir owners here if this is the case for any of you? or is this a possible, high class replica?

Grateful for your advice, thank you!

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium 

Name of the seller: fashion connection closet


----------



## EGBDF

xiaomuguaguaada said:


> Hi, EGBDF,could you help me to authenticate my Longchamp? I'm on #936. Thank you very very much.



You only have one pictureplease read the first post in this thread. thanks.


----------



## evangeline05

Hi ladies,

Could you help to authenticate this? Thank you so much! 

Name: Medium Long Handle Tote in Billberry


----------



## seton

evangeline05 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Medium Long Handle Tote in Billberry




fake

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CrazyLV

CrazyLV said:


> Item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo MEDIUM Orange
> Seller : n/a
> Link : n/a
> 
> My friend ask me to post here as she got from her ex, not happy with her past.
> 
> Please check this bag for my friend.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3031344
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031345






Re-post individual pics...

Please check my friend bags

Many thanks


----------



## mochabubbles

seton said:


> fake
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi Seton

Could you take a look at my post #945 and let me know if its a fake? I just need more opinions. Thanks!


----------



## rinafarid

luxurious91 said:


> fake


sorry,how u know that is fake..


----------



## xiaomuguaguaada

xiaomuguaguaada said:


> Hi, I bought this longchamp le pliage medium short handle in coral from Ideel.com. Please kindly help me to authenticate it. Thanks a lot!


more pictures


----------



## seton

mochabubbles said:


> Hi Seton
> 
> Could you take a look at my post #945 and let me know if its a fake? I just need more opinions. Thanks!




No, and please don't ask me again. K thx.


----------



## mochabubbles

seton said:


> No, and please don't ask me again. K thx.



Lol, no problem, you are so welcome. I figured I was asking the wrong person anyway.


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Light Teal Handbag
Name of seller:paulaspurse
Item no: 331564832166
Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Light-Teal-Handbag-/331564832166?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ymphz

Hi,


Please authenticate this longchamp neo small.  Thank you sooo much!

Name: Longchamp Neo planete 1512
Name of seller: yguo4259
Item no: 151667760072
Link to listing:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1516677...49&var=450874065113&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## herfyjo

I've seen a few of these floating around on ebay.  They look like custom bags and have a leather patch inside for Mumm Champagne.  Normally I would assume fake, but are there special editions created for companies...like an employee gift?

Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f1cf0ae

Seller - momntreasures
Item #271910236334
Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag Purse Handbag Brown and Red Large RARE COLORS!


----------



## rx4dsoul

herfyjo said:


> I've seen a few of these floating around on ebay.  They look like custom bags and have a leather patch inside for Mumm Champagne.  Normally I would assume fake, but are there special editions created for companies...like an employee gift?
> 
> Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f1cf0ae
> 
> Seller - momntreasures
> Item #271910236334
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag Purse Handbag Brown and Red Large RARE COLORS!



Authentic.
Custom-made.


----------



## CrazyLV

Bumpity!!

Please check my post #949

TIA


----------



## ymphz

Hi, kindly authenticate this Longchamp Neo per pix attached. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymphz said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this Longchamp Neo per pix attached. Thank you!



Hi!
If you could please take a few moments to read the guidelines on the first page of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> Bumpity!!
> 
> Please check my post #949
> 
> TIA



Hi!
I would really like to help as I can see you are a regular tPF member...however, this item belongs  to someone else, yes? Perhaps you could let your friend join our community first so she could personally ask for opinion. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Light Teal Handbag
> Name of seller:paulaspurse
> Item no: 331564832166
> Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Light-Teal-Handbag-/331564832166?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please show us a photo of the inner tag. This item should have one. Thank you.


----------



## ymphz

additional pix... sorry, the others didn't upload earlier..


----------



## ymphz

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> If you could please take a few moments to read the guidelines on the first page of this thread. Thanks!


Hi rx4dsoul! sorry, i am having trouble uploading photos.. here are more pix...


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> I would really like to help as I can see you are a regular tPF member...however, this item belongs  to someone else, yes? Perhaps you could let your friend join our community first so she could personally ask for opinion. Thank you.




rx4dsoul,

Thank you for respond my post.

Yes this bag belong to my friend and she is having bad time and no mood doing this, that's why i help her through bad times.

Since took long waiting this result, now bag belong to me as she is throwing away all her stuffs that she want to forget good times with her ex. She did ask me dont bring this bag if planning going out with her!

Hence i'm curious, could you check authenticate this bag for me please?


----------



## EGBDF

ymphz said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! sorry, i am having trouble uploading photos.. here are more pix...



fake


----------



## burberi

Hi ladies. Kindly authenticate. Thank you!

Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small in Bubblegum


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> rx4dsoul,
> 
> Thank you for respond my post.
> 
> Hence i'm curious, could you check authenticate this bag for me please?



Perhaps I can help just this once though (I shy away from posts thar do not declare source or active listings and links, especially if these are non-vintage items).
 Please repost better clearer photos of 1. Plastic tag 2. Hardware. Thanks!


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Please show us a photo of the inner tag. This item should have one. Thank you.


I asked the seller for photos of it just as I posted on this forum. She sent me photos of the lining and another close up shot of the front. It is arriving today though and I will certainly post more detailed photos. (I know I should have waited, I just felt itchy.)

Thank you again!


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Light Teal Handbag
Name of seller:paulaspurse
Item no: 331564832166
Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Li...:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you in advance!     
(Copied and pasted my original post for ease).

Item arrived today. Here are detail shots of the bag. (I am guessing this was from 2012, which would mean it is the Turquoise color).
Thanks again!


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> Perhaps I can help just this once though (I shy away from posts thar do not declare source or active listings and links, especially if these are non-vintage items).
> Please repost better clearer photos of 1. Plastic tag 2. Hardware. Thanks!




Good morning!! (From Australia time)

Here are attached photos as per your requested.

A bit struggle take clearly photo  from my iphone direct to sunlight plus shadow area


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Light Teal Handbag
> Name of seller:paulaspurse
> Item no: 331564832166
> Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Li...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> (Copied and pasted my original post for ease).
> 
> Item arrived today. Here are detail shots of the bag. (I am guessing this was from 2012, which would mean it is the Turquoise color).
> Thanks again!



Authentic.
Yes, Turquoise. Came out together with the Le Pliage Cuirs.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> Good morning!! (From Australia time)
> 
> Here are attached photos as per your requested.



Authentic.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Yes, Turquoise. Came out together with the Le Pliage Cuirs.


What a relief! Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## burberi

IFH said:


> It looks good to me, but please wait for professional opinions.



Thanks! I forgot to include where I got this -- bought online from a seller who said she purchased this from Dubai LC store. Just making sure it's the real deal.


----------



## andelrea12

*hi. i am interested to buy this bag but I need assurance that this is authentic. 

Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Neo Planetes 
Name of the seller: Pau
For some reason, I could not save the pictures hence I am posting the link to the item in olx.ph:
http://olx.ph/item/longchamp-long-c...-101-medium-size-ID6LWs9.html?p=49#e12188b490

Thanks and more power!*


----------



## EGBDF

andelrea12 said:


> *hi. i am interested to buy this bag but I need assurance that this is authentic.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Neo Planetes
> Name of the seller: Pau
> For some reason, I could not save the pictures hence I am posting the link to the item in olx.ph:
> http://olx.ph/item/longchamp-long-c...-101-medium-size-ID6LWs9.html?p=49#e12188b490
> 
> Thanks and more power!*



fake


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much for your help and time.

I'm very appreciated that!!


----------



## andelrea12

EGBDF said:


> fake


thank you very much. i asked the seller where she bought the bag and she said she has a supplier. that's another "DING!" for me that it is fake.


----------



## andelrea12

here's another one. pls help!

*Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Fantaise 
Name of the seller: kryst pacquiao http://olx.ph/all-results/user/hsqQ/in olx.ph:
**http://olx.ph/item/authentic-longchamp-ID4V6zM.html?p=197#94d982166a

again, thanks in advance!*


----------



## BB21

HI , pls authenticate this bag n website for me! thanks 

http://www.crazybee.com.my/team.php?id=633


----------



## jacklynne

*Longchamp Neo Small in Black*

Hi, would really appreciate if you authenticate this.

Bought this from my workmate who says this is 101% authentic. I would want to buy more stocks from her and resell but I've to make sure it's 101% authentic first. It feels sturdy to the feel and when you look at it but it's my first LC so I don't know if it's authentic or not.

Hope you could help, girls.  Thanks!

_Pictures attached_


----------



## JetSetGo!

BB21 said:


> HI , pls authenticate this bag n website for me! thanks
> 
> http://www.crazybee.com.my/team.php?id=633



Hi there, please follow the format shown on page one of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Megs

*Hi all - please keep in mind that we request that members with over 500 posts and extensive brand knowledge authenticate in these threads. Authentications by users with less than 500 posts will be removed and members suggest you wait to hear from the trusted authenticators for response on your items. 

Please follow the rules in post 1 of this thread for your best chance of getting help! Thanks! *


----------



## rx4dsoul

andelrea12 said:


> here's another one. pls help!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Fantaise
> Name of the seller: kryst pacquiao http://olx.ph/all-results/user/hsqQ/in olx.ph:
> **http://olx.ph/item/authentic-longchamp-ID4V6zM.html?p=197#94d982166a
> 
> again, thanks in advance!*



Hi. You dont have enough photos posted. Please see post #1. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jacklynne said:


> *Longchamp Neo Small in Black*
> 
> Hi, would really appreciate if you authenticate this.
> 
> Bought this from my workmate who says this is 101% authentic. I would want to buy more stocks from her and resell but I've to make sure it's 101% authentic first. It feels sturdy to the feel and when you look at it but it's my first LC so I don't know if it's authentic or not.
> 
> Hope you could help, girls.  Thanks!



Hi. I'm sorry,  but as a reseller perhaps you can utilize other authentication bodies. We try to limit ourselves here to regularly contributing members and collectors. Thank you.


----------



## kitty83

Please help me  authenticate longchamp planets medium


----------



## kitty83




----------



## tristaeliseh

*Longchamp Autour de Halong*

Found in Goodwill, didn't cost must so I can always take or leave it. I'm really conflicted about this one since I know the colour isn't what was sold but a lot of the actual details check out but I'd love to hear other opinions!


----------



## EGBDF

tristaeliseh said:


> *Longchamp Autour de Halong*
> 
> Found in Goodwill, didn't cost must so I can always take or leave it. I'm really conflicted about this one since I know the colour isn't what was sold but a lot of the actual details check out but I'd love to hear other opinions!



I think this is fake but please wait for another opinion.


----------



## Sell

Hi please authenticate. 
My concern is 1 of the handles leather is off.  
its a bit hairy. is this common?

*Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy*

please see below





Here are some more pictures of the bag


----------



## ymphz

Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Small Size 1512 Model
Name of seller: juliasco
Item no: 231579247880
Link to listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231579247880&globalID=EBAY-AU 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymphz said:


> Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Small Size 1512 Model
> Name of seller: juliasco
> Item no: 231579247880
> Link to listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231579247880&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The listing contains 2 items (stocks) and no tag photos. Be specific and provide the required photos please. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> Hi please authenticate.
> My concern is 1 of the handles leather is off.
> its a bit hairy. is this common?
> 
> *Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy*



I would like better bigger and  clearer photos please, and posting in the required format and rules as stated on page 1. Thank you.


----------



## ymphz

rx4dsoul said:


> The listing contains 2 items (stocks) and no tag photos. Be specific and provide the required photos please. Thank you.




Hi rx4dsoul, please see attached photos. thank you again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymphz said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please see attached photos. thank you again.



This is Fake. Wrong details on hardware and tag. Sorry.


----------



## ymphz

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Wrong details on hardware and tag. Sorry.



thank you again!!


----------



## cynthiachang

Hi could you please help to authenticate this lepliage  small long handle navy blue.  thank you in advance.


----------



## cma12

Hi im new here and i dont know if im doing this right. I recently got a longchamp neo nave medium short handle online. Seller guarantees authenticity but im not so sure. Pls help me authenticate.thanks in advance&#128522;


----------



## EGBDF

cma12 said:


> Hi im new here and i dont know if im doing this right. I recently got a longchamp neo nave medium short handle online. Seller guarantees authenticity but im not so sure. Pls help me authenticate.thanks in advance&#128522;



bad fake


----------



## MariangLuya

Hi. Sorry if this is out of the topic question but is this blog still active? Bec I am reviewing it and the most recent post I have seen was from 2014. Thank You!


----------



## monkyjib

Item description: LP large shopper purple (bilberry?)
Seller name: beakelvi 
Item no.: 271912147696
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...96?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4f3a1af0

TIA


----------



## cma12

If i may ask.... which part confrmed to you that its fake? So nxt tme i know .


----------



## seton

monkyjib said:


> Item description: LP large shopper purple (bilberry?)
> Seller name: beakelvi
> Item no.: 271912147696
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...96?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4f3a1af0
> 
> TIA




Technically, the auction needs more photos and better ones to boot. However, the other auctions from this seller all look fake so it's up to you if you want to pursue this.


----------



## monkyjib

seton said:


> Technically, the auction needs more photos and better ones to boot. However, the other auctions from this seller all look fake so it's up to you if you want to pursue this.




I guess not... Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cma12 said:


> If i may ask.... which part confrmed to you that its fake? So nxt tme i know .



I agree that it's counterfeit, and yes, not even a good one. Poor quality materials and fake details everywhere. No specifics beyond that though. Sorry.


----------



## cma12

rx4dsoul
Its alright. I returned the bag and im just waiting for my refund.thanks soo much for the help&#128522;


----------



## cynthiachang

Hi rx4dsoul, could you check post #999. Does it looks like authentic or not? Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cynthiachang said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, could you check post #999. Does it looks like authentic or not? Thanks.



This post was skipped due to
1. No format
2. No seller information/active link
3. Photos too small to check for details 
Sorry, but these are my preferences for authentication. Thank you.


----------



## jnaynes

Hi. Please help authenticate. I'm trying to buy this but the card is not included

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Apache" bag in black
Color: black
Size: short handle (medium)
Seller name: The Game Trade
Item #: 100669634
Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/longchamp-le-pliage-apache-bag-repriced-ID6OoLM.html#:8226ccb9e8


----------



## cynthiachang

rx4dsoul said:


> This post was skipped due to
> 1. No format
> 2. No seller information/active link
> 3. Photos too small to check for details
> Sorry, but these are my preferences for authentication. Thank you.



Sorry about that rx4dsoul, here is my new post with the format:

I bought this bag from facebook seller but I have concern that the handle is kinda stiff comparing with my other Longchamp. Can you help to authenticate this item? Thank you 

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage bag in navy
Color: navy
Size: long handle (small)
Seller name: -
Item #: -
Link: -


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I enlist your expertise? TIA. 

Longchamp POIS Velvet & Patent Leather Tote - Cumin

Seller: dogzilla08

Item Number: 121689927054

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121689927054


----------



## MariangLuya

Hi @rx4dsoul 

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium in Bilberry
Selle: Thebagmaster

Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jnaynes said:


> Hi. Please help authenticate. I'm trying to buy this but the card is not included
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Apache" bag in black
> Color: black
> Size: short handle (medium)
> Seller name: The Game Trade
> Item #: 100669634
> Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/longchamp-le-pliage-apache-bag-repriced-ID6OoLM.html#:8226ccb9e8



Need better tag and hardware photos please. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I enlist your expertise? TIA.
> 
> Longchamp POIS Velvet & Patent Leather Tote - Cumin
> 
> Seller: dogzilla08
> 
> Item Number: 121689927054
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121689927054



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MariangLuya said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium in Bilberry
> Selle: Thebagmaster
> 
> Thank you so much!



Please provide
1. Active link to seller site
2. Better heads-on shot of the tag (minus shade or blur)
Thanks.


----------



## jnaynes

Hi @rx4dsoul.
As per your instruction...please help authenticate...TIA

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Apache"
Color: black
Size: short handle (medium)


----------



## rx4dsoul

jnaynes said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul.
> As per your instruction...please help authenticate...TIA
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Apache"
> Color: black
> Size: short handle (medium)



Photo of tag is still blurry.


----------



## jnaynes

rx4dsoul said:


> Photo of tag is still blurry.



@rx4dsoul Ok will take another photo of tag...but the pics of the hardwares are ok? Tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

jnaynes said:


> @rx4dsoul Ok will take another photo of tag...but the pics of the hardwares are ok? Tnx



Looks good so far but need another look at the tag to confirm if its real.


----------



## jnaynes

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far but need another look at the tag to confirm if its real.



Hi @rx4dsoul as per request...a clear pic of tag


----------



## MariangLuya

Hi @rx4dsoul! Sorry for the inconvenience. here are the clearer photos of the tag. Hope it will do  and below is the seller link.

Seller: thebagmasterph.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## MariangLuya

rx4dsoul said:


> Please provide
> 1. Active link to seller site
> 2. Better heads-on shot of the tag (minus shade or blur)
> Thanks.



Hi @rx4dsoul! Sorry for the inconvenience. here are the clearer photos of the tag. Hope it will do  and below is the seller link.

Seller: thebagmasterph.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jnaynes said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul as per request...a clear pic of tag



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MariangLuya said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul! Sorry for the inconvenience. here are the clearer photos of the tag. Hope it will do  and below is the seller link.
> 
> Seller: thebagmasterph.com
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## MariangLuya

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.




May I know why? Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MariangLuya said:


> May I know why? Thanks.



Substandard everything.


----------



## BeautifulMess

Hi! I just recently bought my first LC. Please help me authenticate. Thanks!

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage, Large Long Handle in Grey
Seller: thebagmasterph


----------



## joie0608

hi good day! i am new here! hope you could help me if the longchamp i bought is authentic or not.

Item name: neo longchamp sling bag 

color: red

size:medium

seller: online


----------



## joie0608




----------



## rx4dsoul

Please note that I prefer to help only if proper format has been followed, with adequate photos and an ACTIVE LINK to the seller. Otherwise, please wait for other authenticators. Thank you.


----------



## BeautifulMess

rx4dsoul said:


> Please note that I prefer to help only if proper format has been followed, with adequate photos and an ACTIVE LINK to the seller. Otherwise, please wait for other authenticators. Thank you.



Hi! Sorry. Here's the link.http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Longhandle-223661.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

BeautifulMess said:


> Hi! I just recently bought my first LC. Please help me authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage, Large Long Handle in Grey
> Seller: thebagmasterph



Fake. Sorry.
Substandard materials. Fake tag and hardware.


----------



## BeautifulMess

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.
> Substandard materials. Fake tag and hardware.



Huhu. Thanks!


----------



## joie0608

hi this is the link: https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009140016560&tsid=0.664097156142816&source=typeahead

hope u can help me check! thanks!!


----------



## MariangLuya

Hi, Please me authenticate this bag. I have just bought this from a friend.

Item: Le Pliage Cage Medium in Pink

Thanks!


----------



## MariangLuya

MariangLuya said:


> Hi, Please me authenticate this bag. I have just bought this from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Cage Medium in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Hi.here are the additional pictures. Thanks


----------



## seton

MariangLuya said:


> Hi, Please me authenticate this bag. I have just bought this from a friend.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Cage Medium in Pink
> 
> Thanks!




This is a bad friend to sell you a fake. 
I hope you do not have any more requests because I usually ignore posters who do not contribute to the forum.


----------



## aubrey626

Please authenticate my longchamp le pliage large long handle.  I bought it in a longachamp store here in the Philippines. I'm just wondering why the horse stamp at the back of the flap is not so embossed.


----------



## aubrey626

I'm having trouble uploading multiple pictures. So I'll just post another one.


----------



## aubrey626

Please authenticate my longchamp le pliage large long handle.  I bought it in a longachamp store here in the Philippines. I'm just wondering why the horse stamp at the back of the flap is not so embossed.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aubrey626 said:


> Please authenticate my longchamp le pliage large long handle.  I bought it in a longachamp store here in the Philippines. I'm just wondering why the horse stamp at the back of the flap is not so embossed.



Hi. If you bought your item from a Longchamp store, you shouldn't have to request for item authentication here...unless of course you got your item from somewhere else. Please remember to read our guidelines on page 1 as the title of this thread clearly indicates. 
Thank you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I enlist your expertise? TIA. 

Another question: What is the official color name for this bag?

LONGCHAMP Limited Ed Eiffel Tower Le Pliage Long Handle Large Bag (1899) - Beige

Seller: dogzilla08

Item Number: 121689926653

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121689926653


----------



## dimplesjc

Hi, I hope someone can answer my question.

Does LE Pliage zipper color always matches the bag?
I bought a purse and I looked at every details and it looks authentic to me, except for the zipper color.  

Could someone enlighten me, please? 

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I enlist your expertise? TIA.
> 
> Another question: What is the official color name for this bag?
> 
> LONGCHAMP Limited Ed Eiffel Tower Le Pliage Long Handle Large Bag (1899) - Beige
> 
> Seller: dogzilla08
> 
> Item Number: 121689926653
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121689926653



Authentic.


----------



## seton

dimplesjc said:


> Hi, I hope someone can answer my question.
> 
> Does LE Pliage zipper color always matches the bag?
> I bought a purse and I looked at every details and it looks authentic to me, except for the zipper color.
> 
> Could someone enlighten me, please?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3053908
> View attachment 3053909
> View attachment 3053910




where did you buy it?


----------



## dimplesjc

seton said:


> where did you buy it?




My mom received it as a gift in Indonesia. The person said it was from a store in Indonesia but we didn't confirm since it was a gift. [emoji28]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## mirammmmel

MariangLuya said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul! Sorry for the inconvenience. here are the clearer photos of the tag. Hope it will do  and below is the seller link.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: thebagmasterph.com
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




OMG I ALSO JUST GOT MINE FROM THEM!!! 30day money back guarantee right?


----------



## mirammmmel

BeautifulMess said:


> Hi! Sorry. Here's the link.http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Longhandle-223661.html[/
> 
> 
> OMG I ALSO JUST GOT MINE FROM THEM!!! 30day money back guarantee right? Let's return it!!! Huhuhu


----------



## mirammmmel

BeautifulMess said:


> Hi! I just recently bought my first LC. Please help me authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage, Large Long Handle in Grey
> 
> Seller: thebagmasterph




OMG I ALSO JUST GOT MINE FROM THEM!!! 30day money back guarantee right? Let's return it!!! Huhuhu


----------



## Laurespo

Can you please authenticate this bag for me:


Name/item description/specific item FIRST example: Longchamp LP Cuir Medium in Camel
Name of the seller: chan8472
Item no.: 121696377692
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...28c1064&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=121696377692

Thanks everyone!


----------



## EGBDF

Laurespo said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST example: Longchamp LP Cuir Medium in Camel
> Name of the seller: chan8472
> Item no.: 121696377692
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...28c1064&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=121696377692
> 
> Thanks everyone!



What I see looks ok to me BUT
1) wait and see what someone else thinks
2) Ask the seller for a picture of the inner tags.


----------



## Yanhearts

Hi,
Appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:  Cage Aux Oiseaux Large Long Handle in Pink
Name of the seller: Seller based in Korea
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Yanhearts/library/Longchamp


----------



## Yanhearts

Hi,
Appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag! 
Exact same bag and same seller from #1053, just in different colour. Wanted to join together but decided to separate it due to the posting rules.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:  Cage Aux Oiseaux Large Long Handle in Lagoon
Name of the seller: Seller based in Korea
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Yanhearts/library/Longchamp 2


----------



## lcaddict

Hi! 

I just bought an Amethyst LLH LP from bagshop.com but I realized that the bag is made out of a slightly thinner material than other LLH LP bags that I bought. 

Is it ok if I just post the tag for authentication? I realized that it's not according to the thread rules, but since I bought it from a legit retailer and I personally compared the bag to the details of the ones I've already owned, I was wondering what is accounting for the difference that I see.


----------



## dragqueef

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage in Royal Blue (thats what the seller told me at least...)
Name of the seller: seller from saudi
Item no.: not sure
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://imgur.com/U860dtR
http://imgur.com/N0uoKcZ


----------



## Mimiyana

Hi..want to buy this longchamp Le pliage neo from private seller can u please check this bag original or fake..this all the photos..kindly thanks.
IMG_1261.jpeg
IMG_6540.jpeg
IMG_1574.JPG
IMG_1572.JPG


----------



## Mimiyana

Hi..want to buy this longchamp Le pliage neo from private seller can u please check this bag original or fake..this all the photos..kindly thanks.
IMG_1261.jpeg
IMG_6540.jpeg
IMG_1574.JPG
IMG_1572.JPG


----------



## Mimiyana

Link to the item photos:
http://m.mudah.my/view?q=Longchamp&ca=8_1_s&sa=&cg=4180&o=1&e=0&f=p&srch=1&ad_id=37685595


----------



## msd_bags

Hi ladies!  Could you please take a look at this?  Thanks!!

Item Name:  LC Fluers de Ravellos
Seller:  mamus_6ua0v  
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221812424529


----------



## EGBDF

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Could you please take a look at this?  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:  LC Fluers de Ravellos
> Seller:  mamus_6ua0v
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221812424529



I have some concerns and the pictures aren't really good enough.
The description would scare me off though.


----------



## seton

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Could you please take a look at this?  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:  LC Fluers de Ravellos
> Seller:  mamus_6ua0v
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221812424529




fake, sorry.


----------



## msd_bags

EGBDF said:


> I have some concerns and the pictures aren't really good enough.
> The description would scare me off though.





seton said:


> fake, sorry.



Thank you very much for your quick response!!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi again! Hope you don't mind looking at this one too.  Thanks!!

Item Name:  LC SE Eiffel Tower
Seller:  vintageportlandor
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261956492453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## seton

msd_bags said:


> Hi again! Hope you don't mind looking at this one too.  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:  LC SE Eiffel Tower
> Seller:  vintageportlandor
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261956492453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It MIGHT be authentic but who can really tell from such dark and blurry pix?


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi again! Hope you don't mind looking at this one too.  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:  LC SE Eiffel Tower
> Seller:  vintageportlandor
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261956492453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Agree with Seton.
Authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree with Seton.
> 
> Authentic.




Nice to know. Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## kittyplop

Hi,

New here and new to the whole Longchamp world. I recently decided to buy a Le pliage online from eBay. 

Seller: lindaaulau 

Now am wondering if it's really real. 

Please advise if authentic. 

Thanks in advance. Much appreciated. 

Long Handle Small Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag - Model 2605 [Black]

Photo link:
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums...3-377B-423C-AD20-41232E55A9DA_zpsnyxfp572.jpg


----------



## seton

kittyplop said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here and new to the whole Longchamp world. I recently decided to buy a Le pliage online from eBay.
> 
> Seller: lindaaulau
> 
> Now am wondering if it's really real.
> 
> Please advise if authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Much appreciated.
> 
> Long Handle Small Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag - Model 2605 [Black]
> 
> Photo link:
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums...3-377B-423C-AD20-41232E55A9DA_zpsnyxfp572.jpg




If you look over this thread, you will know that* lindaaulau *sells fakes.


----------



## kittyplop

seton said:


> If you look over this thread, you will know that* lindaaulau *sells fakes.



Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. 

I will now know for next time. 

Will now come here before I commit to purchasing anything online. 

Thank you again!


----------



## ni_ai_mei

Its my first time to buy an lc please help me authenticate my bag.

Bought in ig cinquesorelle

Red short handle medium neo
Longchamp paris
Made in france
0965886
1515578642

Thank you


----------



## ni_ai_mei

Tag inside my bag.


----------



## ni_ai_mei

Front flap


----------



## ni_ai_mei

The back of my neo


----------



## Marilynne

can help me authenticate this bag?

Longchamp neo le pilage red medium (with sling strap)


----------



## Marilynne

sorry add on with this


----------



## seton

Marilynne said:


> can help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Longchamp neo le pilage red medium (with sling strap)



As it says in the title of the thread, read the first post and follow format. Provide active link.
Also less blurry pictures.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  My sister won this auction.  She contacted the seller after that asking authenticity of the item but the seller has not gotten back to her.  I know she should have done that before bidding!

This is not a complete set of photos and close up of metal is even blurry.  But I hope you have initial advice on this please?  Thanks so much!

Item Name:  Longchamp Le Pliage Small Tote
Seller:  chortledjoy
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LONGCHA...GRxGrxM0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_347wt_922


----------



## icewoman

Hi, newbie here. Please help to check if this bag i bought to my friend is fake or not. Though i have a doubt that its fake, i just want to be sure. Thank you in advance.

Item: longchamp sarah morris
Medium, long handle
Old rose

https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56

https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56

https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56

https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56

https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56


----------



## suzski

LP Medium Short Handle in Camel Leopard
Name of the seller: gret.elias
Item no.: 141713218203 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/141713218203?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is this real?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## seton

suzski said:


> LP Medium Short Handle in Camel Leopard
> Name of the seller: gret.elias
> Item no.: 141713218203
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/141713218203?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Is this real?  Thanks in advance.




Authentic.


----------



## suzski

seton said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  My sister won this auction.  She contacted the seller after that asking authenticity of the item but the seller has not gotten back to her.  I know she should have done that before bidding!
> 
> This is not a complete set of photos and close up of metal is even blurry.  But I hope you have initial advice on this please?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name:  Longchamp Le Pliage Small Tote
> Seller:  chortledjoy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LONGCHA...GRxGrxM0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_347wt_922



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Thanks very much!


----------



## kelly88

Hi ladies,


Please help. Is this real?


I am interested in the black color bag with the gold eiffel tower.


LP Large 1899 Long Handle in black
 Name of the seller: yguo4259
Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-large-1899-Eiffel-Tower-Nylon-Tote-Bag-/161655861772#shpCntId


Thanks


----------



## seton

kelly88 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Please help. Is this real?
> 
> 
> I am interested in the black color bag with the gold eiffel tower.
> 
> 
> LP Large 1899 Long Handle in black
> Name of the seller: yguo4259
> Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-large-1899-Eiffel-Tower-Nylon-Tote-Bag-/161655861772#shpCntId
> 
> 
> Thanks




fake.


----------



## kelly88

seton said:


> fake.


 
Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## icewoman

Resending this again incase you have missed it. Thanks
*********************************************************




icewoman said:


> Hi, newbie here. Please help to check if this bag i bought to my friend is fake or not. Though i have a doubt that its fake, i just want to be sure. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: longchamp sarah morris
> Medium, long handle
> Old rose
> 
> https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56
> 
> https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56
> 
> https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56
> 
> https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56
> 
> https://mobile.facebook.com/photo.p...76831685.1073741884.100000016670866&source=56


----------



## rx4dsoul

icewoman said:


> Resending this again incase you have missed it. Thanks
> *********************************************************



It's fake.


----------



## icewoman

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake.



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## butterfly0725

Hello ladies! 
Can you please help me with a bag I am interested in buying? I am really thankful for the help!

LM Cuir in black
Seller: alwaysadealdeal
Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longchamp-LM-Cuir-black-logo-Leather-shoulder-Tote-Bag-585-shopper-New-/221823138588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5b07b1c


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly0725 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Can you please help me with a bag I am interested in buying? I am really thankful for the help!
> 
> LM Cuir in black
> Seller: alwaysadealdeal
> Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5b07b1c



Looks good so far but youll need to post a better photo of the tag if you want us to be more certain. Thanks.


----------



## butterfly0725

Thank you so much for your reply rx4dsoul! I will contact the seller for more pics of the tags.


----------



## jamie81

Hi sifus...Can you please help me with my first longchamp bag...

Please help. Is this real or fake 


Longchamp neo small size - Red
Name of the seller: Bought from FB seller that claim her bag are authentic



Thanks in advance


----------



## seton

jamie81 said:


> Hi sifus...Can you please help me with my first longchamp bag...
> 
> Please help. Is this real or fake
> 
> 
> Longchamp neo small size - Red
> Name of the seller: Bought from FB seller that claim her bag are authentic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Read the first post.
Name and link?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reminder:
This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing  their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest  sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find  authentic items.* Authenticators are not required to answer all posts  and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. *

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give  authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the  preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who  post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for  designer items.* If your request is not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of  PF.*


----------



## jamie81

seton said:


> Read the first post.
> Name and link?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Reminder:
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing  their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest  sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find  authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts  and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give  authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the  preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who  post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for  designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of  PF.


sorry...

Link  :  https://www.duriana.com/my/items/longchamp-164/
Name : Junnong


----------



## seton

jamie81 said:


> sorry...
> 
> Link  :  https://www.duriana.com/my/items/longchamp-164/
> Name : Junnong




You still did not read the first post.

FAKE.


----------



## jamie81

seton said:


> You still did not read the first post.
> 
> FAKE.


ok thank you seton


----------



## martinique

Hello! Authenticate this LC please? I haven't received it yet but the listing has pretty close up and clear photos of the important parts: 

Longchamp Neo Le Pliage in Clementine

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-tote-bag-clementine-4409233/?tref=similarItem

Thank you!


----------



## mirammmmel

Pls authenticate this longchamp neo ssh that I'm planning to purchase online. 

Name: Longchamp Neo SSH

Name of seller: itsmy_bag (instagram seller)









Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mirammmmel said:


> Pls authenticate this longchamp neo ssh that I'm planning to purchase online.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo SSH
> 
> Name of seller: itsmy_bag (instagram seller)
> View attachment 3072448
> View attachment 3072449
> View attachment 3072450
> View attachment 3072451
> View attachment 3072452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Kindly read page one for guidelines.


----------



## Kanebo

Hello Dear Ladies -

I only have one Longchamp so I was wondering if you could authenticate this one for me:

Item: Longchamp Gatsby

Seller: pearlsformary

Item No. 151751810132

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23551cdc54

I hope I did this right! It seems a very pretty bag. Do any of you have one?

Thank you - Kanebo


----------



## livschroeder

Hi everyone!

I recently came across this pre-owned Longchamp bag on Tradesy for a good deal and wanted help identifying it and wanted to know if it is authentic. Unfortunately, I'm not too familiar with the names of Longchamp bags, and the seller did not provide one, either.

Name: N/A (Seller lists as "Longchamp Taupe Cross Body Bag")
Seller: jewel's treasures
Link to item: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-leather-cross-body-bag-taupe-4416664/?tref=closet

I'm having a lot of trouble identifying it, but it looks similar to the Roseau bags.

This is my first post so forgive me for any errors in formatting. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kanebo said:


> Hello Dear Ladies -
> 
> I only have one Longchamp so I was wondering if you could authenticate this one for me:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Gatsby
> 
> Seller: pearlsformary
> 
> Item No. 151751810132
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23551cdc54
> 
> I hope I did this right! It seems a very pretty bag. Do any of you have one?
> 
> Thank you - Kanebo



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

livschroeder said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently came across this pre-owned Longchamp bag on Tradesy for a good deal and wanted help identifying it and wanted to know if it is authentic. Unfortunately, I'm not too familiar with the names of Longchamp bags, and the seller did not provide one, either.
> 
> Name: N/A (Seller lists as "Longchamp Taupe Cross Body Bag")
> Seller: jewel's treasures
> Link to item: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-leather-cross-body-bag-taupe-4416664/?tref=closet
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble identifying it, but it looks similar to the Roseau bags.
> 
> This is my first post so forgive me for any errors in formatting. Thank you so much in advance!



Authentic. Yes it was part of the Roseau Line...they had a "base" leather and "look" but they made different variations of those.


----------



## livschroeder

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic. Yes it was part of the Roseau Line...they had a "base" leather and "look" but they made different variations of those.



Wow, thank you so much for all your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kanebo

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so very much. I will post if I win!


----------



## -flawless-

Hi, could you ladies please help me take a look at this preowned? I recently came across this le pliage but I am not sure of it's authenticity. Thanks in advance for your time and patience!


----------



## rx4dsoul

-flawless- said:


> Hi, could you ladies please help me take a look at this preowned? I recently came across this le pliage but I am not sure of it's authenticity. Thanks in advance for your time and patience!



Please read first post and kindly include seller information. Thanks.


----------



## -flawless-

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first post and kindly include seller information. Thanks.



Hi rx4dsoul, the bag is sold by a local consignment store called Expression.


----------



## rx4dsoul

-flawless- said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, the bag is sold by a local consignment store called Expression.



It's Authentic.


----------



## -flawless-

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.



Thank you SO much!


----------



## Courvi3

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate my longchamp. I know it's an older version. Flox snap. 5cn on zipper. Having trouble loading images


----------



## Courvi3

Flox snap


----------



## Courvi3

Courvi3 said:


> Flox snap


This is my first time doing this so please forgive me if it's all wrong &#128584;


----------



## Courvi3

Les pliages is type L


----------



## ilalovebags

Hi.. I need assistance to authenticate this bag.. It comes without care card and dustbag as the seller claim it is from outlet






Tq in advance

Bag -planetes small short handle
Seller- hl handbags (local store)


----------



## mirammmmel

rx4dsoul said:


> Kindly read page one for guidelines.








Pics of tag inside. Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## seton

ilalovebags said:


> Hi.. I need assistance to authenticate this bag.. It comes without care card and dustbag as the seller claim it is from outlet
> View attachment 3074768
> View attachment 3074769
> View attachment 3074770
> View attachment 3074771
> 
> 
> Tq in advance
> 
> Bag -planetes small short handle
> Seller- hl handbags (local store)




Your pix are small, dark, and blurry. And incomplete.

From what little, little, LITTLE I can see, it looks bad, but I cannot say one way or the other.


----------



## mirammmmel

seton said:


> Your pix are small, dark, and blurry. And incomplete.
> 
> From what little, little, LITTLE I can see, it looks bad, but I cannot say one way or the other.




I'm sorry. I'll attached it again for you to see. [emoji4]

Name: Longchamp Neo SSH
Name of Seller: itsmy_bag (instagram seller)









Thank you so much! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

mirammmmel said:


> I'm sorry. I'll attached it again for you to see. [emoji4]
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo SSH
> Name of Seller: itsmy_bag (instagram seller)
> View attachment 3075487
> View attachment 3075488
> View attachment 3075489
> View attachment 3075490
> View attachment 3075491
> View attachment 3075492
> View attachment 3075493
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Fake, sorry.


----------



## ilalovebags

seton said:


> Your pix are small, dark, and blurry. And incomplete.
> 
> From what little, little, LITTLE I can see, it looks bad, but I cannot say one way or the other.







This is is the pic 



2nd pic- tab inside the bag



3rd pic - in front of bag

Model bag- planetes short handle small
Seller- hl handbags (local store)

Trying to resend the pic.
Please authenticate if possible and thank you ib advance.


----------



## Juneooi

hi can help me to autheticate my newly bought longchamp, below is the details:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small, Bilberry color with detachable strap
Seller: Luxora, A seller from Lazada
Link: http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-short-handle-small-bilberry-1424130.html?mp=1

Attached with the pic:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Juneooi said:


> hi can help me to autheticate my newly bought longchamp, below is the details:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small, Bilberry color with detachable strap
> Seller: Luxora, A seller from Lazada
> Link: http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-short-handle-small-bilberry-1424130.html?mp=1
> 
> Attached with the pic:



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## seton

ilalovebags said:


> View attachment 3075541
> 
> 
> This is is the pic
> 
> Model bag- planetes short handle small
> Seller- hl handbags (local store)
> 
> Trying to resend the pic.
> Please authenticate if possible and thank you ib advance.




From the first post which you should have read:

 "CLEAR PHOTOS (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts  such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and  zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE*  posting the item here. . "


My verdict is that your bag is a *fake*.


----------



## seton

Reminder:
This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing   their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest   sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find   authentic items.* Authenticators are not required to answer all posts  and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. *

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give   authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the   preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who   post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for   designer items.* If your request is not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of  PF.*


----------



## nya

I purchased another boxford travel bag recently and didn't realize till now that it isn't exactly the same as my other bag. One bag has the Longchamp logo embossed on the clasps of the strap, and the other does not. Does anyone know if this is a normal variation? Or is it fake?  >.<


----------



## rx4dsoul

nya said:


> I purchased another boxford travel bag recently and didn't realize till now that it isn't exactly the same as my other bag. One bag has the Longchamp logo embossed on the clasps of the strap, and the other does not. Does anyone know if this is a normal variation? Or is it fake?  >.<



Normal. Longchamp removed the logos from the hardware on some newer issues, although, this is not consistent for all items. Your strap also seems to have good quality leather.  
Perhaps post a request for authentication for peace of mind?
Please make sure to include tag photos, hardware, leather etc and follow our format on page one.


----------



## nya

rx4dsoul said:


> Normal. Longchamp removed the logos from the hardware on some newer issues, although, this is not consistent for all items. Your strap also seems to have good quality leather.
> Perhaps post a request for authentication for peace of mind?
> Please make sure to include tag photos, hardware, leather etc and follow our format on page one.



Thank you for the response even though I did not follow procedure for authentication. I have no doubts regarding seller or the rest of the bag. The different clasp was bugging me a little though. :shame: Glad to hear it's not anything I have to worry about. :kiss:


----------



## Sashj

Hi All,
I have recently purchased what was sold to me as the "XL-Black" Le Pliage Bag from a facebook seller (I could not find it stocked in my city anywhere in store or online)
Upon receiving it i noticed it was "L" - red flag number 1 - I have noticed some inconsistencies in this bag from my other Le Pliages - I would really appreciate if i could have some help authenticating this before i go back to the buyer , thanks in advance!


http://i61.tinypic.com/2sb1h5x.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/wb8i00.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/2lk79zd.jpg
http://tinypic.com/r/154aw08/8
http://tinypic.com/r/1trf4n/8
http://tinypic.com/r/1z6wf9i/8
http://tinypic.com/r/5z2zb9/8
http://tinypic.com/r/307t3yf/8
http://tinypic.com/r/4j4bwm/8- sorry if this one is a bit blurry but it says G instead of T on the zipper

TAG: http://i61.tinypic.com/ekjjns.jpg


----------



## jorina

hi please authenticate this bag :

model bag : le pliage neo : black / 1899578001
seller : bagmasterph.com (facebook / instagram seller)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/opc6a1jdks45iv4/IMG_6032.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e2c883k00sj5cau/IMG_6033.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7tzye807pny2bjn/IMG_6034.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z9kk4yht0fwfthn/IMG_6035.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gt4u4aqhuqaxk0i/IMG_6036.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2jvrkm3b1px808q/IMG_6037.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ao6225ce3dw41or/IMG_6038.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwih0fepchvu2ea/IMG_6039.JPG?dl=0


thx in advance


----------



## seton

Sashj said:


> Hi All,
> I have recently purchased what was sold to me as the "XL-Black" Le Pliage Bag from a facebook seller (I could not find it stocked in my city anywhere in store or online)
> Upon receiving it i noticed it was "L" - red flag number 1 - I have noticed some inconsistencies in this bag from my other Le Pliages - I would really appreciate if i could have some help authenticating this before i go back to the buyer , thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2sb1h5x.jpg
> http://i61.tinypic.com/wb8i00.jpg
> http://i59.tinypic.com/2lk79zd.jpg
> http://tinypic.com/r/154aw08/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/1trf4n/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/1z6wf9i/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/5z2zb9/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/307t3yf/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/4j4bwm/8- sorry if this one is a bit blurry but it says G instead of T on the zipper
> 
> TAG: http://i61.tinypic.com/ekjjns.jpg




Fake


----------



## strawberryh

hello, please authenticate this bag.

thank you.

Name of Item: Le Pliage Neo - Navy

Link to the photos

https://40.media.tumblr.com/5c03184aaa3f0681435d5a31b489eb1e/tumblr_ns7avgRctd1rt2pqco4_1280.jpg
https://41.media.tumblr.com/628a223e156d26dca2b9a0501b0d6647/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco1_1280.jpg
https://40.media.tumblr.com/dff4ee748ee9c6387c7417011f7a3d63/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco2_1280.jpg
https://40.media.tumblr.com/1ee103f3bb8d06837841068ef57c9172/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco3_1280.jpg
https://41.media.tumblr.com/f939dbef5a726890ec5c800c95371a8b/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco4_1280.jpg
https://41.media.tumblr.com/c48ad546df27a5f4e05d0ce62882498c/tumblr_ns7avgRctd1rt2pqco1_1280.jpg
https://36.media.tumblr.com/c15537609745a69aba11ae2cf7f37543/tumblr_ns7avgRctd1rt2pqco5_1280.jpg
https://40.media.tumblr.com/bd03aa96f5bbdafda080d09969e0e128/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco5_1280.jpg
https://41.media.tumblr.com/bc51c35662b406dc93576d02a19beefb/tumblr_ns7ateS1zV1rt2pqco6_1280.jpg
https://40.media.tumblr.com/7e527b2ad3bc14d9f3ed69c2cc22b14a/tumblr_ns7avgRctd1rt2pqco2_1280.jpg
https://41.media.tumblr.com/775a379a7a42e40b1921a67bab856319/tumblr_ns7avgRctd1rt2pqco3_1280.jpg


----------



## IYA_V

Hello authenticators. 

Kindly authenticate my longchamp.

Name: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle - Navy
Name of Seller: Private seller in IG

Please see links below:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5786_zps244o4gzw.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/20f13fab-efd2-4646-93e1-da65a4521ca5_zpsctpgljje.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5788_zpscihh0clf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5790_zpsn5c2xqpt.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5794_zpsgcycummg.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5795_zps4ysktt1b.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5800_zpsns8fcbgh.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5804_zpsgvxoalqf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5806_zpsk6rz5xzu.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5811_zps8qtykwx3.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5812_zpstnreavt2.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5813_zpsqqiigrgk.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fiol

Hello kindly authenticate my longchamp 

Name : Longchamp Neo Black Small
Seller : @lhermitage.co (instagram)

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/Fiola_Christaria_Liando/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Thankyou


----------



## paula3boys

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...ic-F-W-2015-/111726415393?hash=item1a0369ce21

Eiffel Tower tote in color rouge garance 
eBay item number:111726415393
Seller- shopfranceinc


----------



## cassidy

Authenticate this hobo please. 

This is one I have and just wondered if it was real or not. 
Le Pliage hobo

Blue


----------



## ScarletErza

Hi! I would like to know if Longchamp in Cash Cash Pinoy are authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cassidy said:


> Authenticate this hobo please.
> 
> This is one I have and just wondered if it was real or not.
> Le Pliage hobo
> 
> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082215
> View attachment 3082216
> View attachment 3082217
> View attachment 3082218
> View attachment 3082220
> View attachment 3082223
> View attachment 3082225



Authentic. 
Please use our format next time. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

paula3boys said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...ic-F-W-2015-/111726415393?hash=item1a0369ce21
> 
> Eiffel Tower tote in color rouge garance
> eBay item number:111726415393
> Seller- shopfranceinc



There are not enough photos posted for us to determine authenticity properly. Sorry.


----------



## ScarletErza

Hi, kindly pls tell me if this bag is authentic or fake. Thank you


----------



## ScarletErza

Item: longchamp le pliage medium, long handle - turquoise
Seller: cash cash pinoy


----------



## ScarletErza

Back


----------



## paula3boys

rx4dsoul said:


> There are not enough photos posted for us to determine authenticity properly. Sorry.




Which other photos do you need? Someone else authenticated one of this seller's bags with same amount of pictures in this thread so I'm confused now


----------



## paula3boys

rx4dsoul said:


> There are not enough photos posted for us to determine authenticity properly. Sorry.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...-Red-Pliage-Authentic-F-W-2015-/121717407417?

Here is another link to an active listing since you mentioned you wanted an active listing. Please let me know what other pictures you need.

I think it was Seton that authenticated this seller's item in another color previously in the thread with the same amount of pictures.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> authentic



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...-Red-Pliage-Authentic-F-W-2015-/121717407417?

You authenticated one of this seller's bags before. Would you say this one is also authentic? If you need more pictures, can you please let me know which I should ask for from the seller. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...-Red-Pliage-Authentic-F-W-2015-/121717407417?
> 
> You authenticated one of this seller's bags before. Would you say this one is also authentic? If you need more pictures, can you please let me know which I should ask for from the seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Suzon (shopfranceinc) sells authentic. She is a personal shopper that goes from Paris and USA several times a yr and has been in business for at least 10 yrs as far as I know. I know friends who bought from her and Suzon provided CS above what most would have done in her situation. 

Ultimately, it's JMO and if you dont feel comfortable buying from her, then dont. Or return it; she takes returns. I am not going to further authenticate her auctions since I made my position clear.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> Suzon (shopfranceinc) sells authentic. She is a personal shopper that goes from Paris and USA several times a yr and has been in business for at least 10 yrs as far as I know. I know friends who bought from her and Suzon provided CS above what most would have done in her situation.
> 
> Ultimately, it's JMO and if you dont feel comfortable buying from her, then dont. Or return it; she takes returns. I am not going to further authenticate her auctions since I made my position clear.




Thanks


----------



## hitt

*Name:* "Longchamp White Leather Double Handle Mini Handbag" (White Veau Foulonne Mini Tote).
*Name of Seller: *onquestyle
*Item number: *221841094820
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-White-Leather-Double-Handle-Mini-Handbag-/221841094820?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BB21

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp planetes small short handle in black 
*Name of the seller*: http://www.rakuten.com.my/shop/queendeblack/product/2/

hi guys, i am planning to buy a longchamp from this seller, and these are the photos he sent me, could anyone authenticate this for me? thanks in advance


----------



## ptcie

Hello, please kindly help to authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo medium size in black color with listing number1515578001. And i want to know how to check longchamp le pliage neo product code, can you tell me? Thanks


----------



## ptcie

Sorry forgot 1 question. There is people said that Longchamp le pliage neo with code TWI/M is made in china, if made in France or others, that is fake.. is that right?


----------



## paula3boys

Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Rouge Garance" Red Pliage Authentic (Fall/Winter 2015)

Name of the seller: shopfranceinc

Item no.: (if it is on auction): tem number:121717407417

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...-Red-Pliage-Authentic-F-W-2015-/121717407417?



Also here are photos:








Worried about how these strings or whatever look




More pics next post


----------



## paula3boys

More pictures from above:

Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Rouge Garance" Red Pliage Authentic (Fall/Winter 2015)
Name of the seller: shopfranceinc
Item no.: (if it is on auction): tem number:121717407417
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Ei.../121717407417?

Also here are photos:


----------



## paula3boys

More pictures from above posts:

Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Rouge Garance" Red Pliage Authentic (Fall/Winter 2015)
Name of the seller: shopfranceinc
Item no.: (if it is on auction): tem number:121717407417
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Ei.../121717407417?

Also here are photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

paula3boys said:


> More pictures from above posts:
> 
> Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote "Rouge Garance" Red Pliage Authentic (Fall/Winter 2015)
> Name of the seller: shopfranceinc
> Item no.: (if it is on auction): tem number:121717407417
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Ei.../121717407417?
> 
> Also here are photos:
> 
> View attachment 3087458
> 
> View attachment 3087461



Authentic .


----------



## paula3boys

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic .




Thank you. I was very worried since it felt and looked different than the Longchamp I bought from Nordstrom


----------



## poohpooh87

Please help to authenticate my bag. Selller keep insisting that it's 100% authentic. I'm new in this forum. Will contribute more to the forum soon.

Item description:Le Pliage Neo Small Black.
Name of the seller: Qoo10 Jessi's shop


----------



## EGBDF

poohpooh87 said:


> Please help to authenticate my bag. Selller keep insisting that it's 100% authentic. I'm new in this forum. Will contribute more to the forum soon.
> 
> Item description:Le Pliage Neo Small Black.
> Name of the seller: Qoo10 Jessi's shop



Welcome to the forum.
Looks fake to me.


----------



## goldfish19

poohpooh87 said:


> Please help to authenticate my bag. Selller keep insisting that it's 100% authentic. I'm new in this forum. Will contribute more to the forum soon.
> 
> Item description:Le Pliage Neo Small Black.
> Name of the seller: Qoo10 Jessi's shop




Fake


----------



## j3rly

Hi, I'm a newbie here and I'm really glad I found your site. 

Please help authenticate my bag.  I'm contemplating on buying a new one but I need to check the authenticity first. 

Item description:Le Pliage Neo Small Black.
Name of the seller: Cashcashpinoy
Link: http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f.../d/136363-longchamp-le-pliage-no-small--black

Thanks in advance!


----------



## j3rly

more photos..


----------



## rx4dsoul

j3rly said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and I'm really glad I found your site.
> 
> Please help authenticate my bag.  I'm contemplating on buying a new one but I need to check the authenticity first.
> 
> Item description:Le Pliage Neo Small Black.
> Name of the seller: Cashcashpinoy
> Link: http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f.../d/136363-longchamp-le-pliage-no-small--black
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake.


----------



## j3rly

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



Oh my, I'm dissapponted  

But thank you so much. This has been a great help. More power!


----------



## the.piemaker

Hello, lovelies! Looking to authenticate this one:

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Nylon Tote Bag
Name of the seller: hokkaido.aus
Item no.: 171801199487
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...d-Brand-new-/171801199487?hash=item280026437f

Please and thank you kindly!


----------



## seton

the.piemaker said:


> Hello, lovelies! Looking to authenticate this one:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Nylon Tote Bag
> Name of the seller: hokkaido.aus
> Item no.: 171801199487
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...d-Brand-new-/171801199487?hash=item280026437f
> 
> Please and thank you kindly!




Dubious. 

The first pic is stolen from a blog, yet they added their own watermark to it.
There are no closeups of the details as outlined in the first post of this thread. Please read it.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Juz_ahling

Hi, hope u gals can help me on this.

Product name: Longchamp planetes
Colour: graphite
Size: Medium short handle
Seller: crazy bee facebook account

https://picasaweb.google.com/111205903878347660491/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575197662965314

https://picasaweb.google.com/111205903878347660491/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575271822230018

https://picasaweb.google.com/111205903878347660491/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575276968131378

https://picasaweb.google.com/111205903878347660491/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575277405907634

https://picasaweb.google.com/111205903878347660491/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575277520215810


----------



## rx4dsoul

Juz_ahling said:


> Hi, hope u gals can help me on this.
> 
> Product name: Longchamp planetes
> Colour: graphite
> Size: Medium short handle
> Seller: crazy bee facebook account
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111205...key=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575197662965314
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111205...key=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575271822230018
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111205...key=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575276968131378
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111205...key=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575277405907634
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111205...key=Gv1sRgCKm9n-Xx2InpiwE#6180575277520215810



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Wei_Dao

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Brown Longchamp Le Pliage Bag
Name of the seller: (if you know it) thegoodthebadtheugly
Item no.: (if it is on auction)291531899435
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.com/itm/291531899435?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate this bag for me please. thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Wei_Dao said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Brown Longchamp Le Pliage Bag
> Name of the seller: (if you know it) thegoodthebadtheugly
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)291531899435
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.com/itm/291531899435?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me please. thank you!



Please also post a clear picture of the inner tag


----------



## Wei_Dao

EGBDF said:


> Please also post a clear picture of the inner tag


sorry I forgot.Hope this will work. Thank you!


----------



## Mamable

Plaese authenticate![emoji20]





I bought this from zalora market place.  Ask asked them to replace it even though i know its f_ _ _ . What should i do?


----------



## Mamable

Please Authenticate my Longchamp Neo Small. Bought august 17 2015 @ zalora market place. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I ask for a refund but they say they will replace it. I know this item is fake. What should i do?


----------



## j3rly

Hi, please help authenticate. I have been using this bag for than 2 years. Bought it from Ebay but I forgot the seller's name, sorry.

Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Longhandle
Name of the seller: ebay.ph

Thank you in advance!


----------



## j3rly

more photos.


----------



## j3rly

last photo..


----------



## Mamable

This is fake @j3rly


----------



## Mamable

Mine i bought from "thebagmaster" @ zalora market place. They're claiming its authentic but the serial number fade and the plastic disc is so soft. Thats why i know its not authentic. They should give me a refund.


----------



## annaprkl

Hi, I got no idea what this model is called. Would you kindly have a look if you could authenticate it?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: unknow for me, leather tote
Name of the seller: (if you know it) -
Item no.: (if it is on auction) -
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach:
https://flic.kr/p/xbkRfy
https://flic.kr/p/xdEjBt
https://flic.kr/p/wgCZk3
https://flic.kr/p/xdEjKK
https://flic.kr/p/xdEjHR
https://flic.kr/p/xbkRxC
https://flic.kr/p/wgCZE1
https://flic.kr/p/wgCZLy
https://flic.kr/p/xcUPBs


----------



## seton

annaprkl said:


> Hi, I got no idea what this model is called. Would you kindly have a look if you could authenticate it?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: unknow for me, leather tote
> Name of the seller: (if you know it) -
> Item no.: (if it is on auction) -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach:
> https://flic.kr/p/xbkRfy
> https://flic.kr/p/xdEjBt
> https://flic.kr/p/wgCZk3
> https://flic.kr/p/xdEjKK
> https://flic.kr/p/xdEjHR
> https://flic.kr/p/xbkRxC
> https://flic.kr/p/wgCZE1
> https://flic.kr/p/wgCZLy
> https://flic.kr/p/xcUPBs




Authentic.
It's a "Veau Foulonne Tote Bag"


----------



## annaprkl

Thanks, super.  You learn new every day.


----------



## Wei_Dao

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Brown Longchamp Le Pliage Bag
Name of the seller: (if you know it) thegoodthebadtheugly
Item no.: (if it is on auction)291531899435
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.com/itm/291531899435...:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate this bag for me please. thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wei_Dao said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Brown Longchamp Le Pliage Bag
> Name of the seller: (if you know it) thegoodthebadtheugly
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)291531899435
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.com/itm/291531899435...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me please. thank you!



It's an Authentic older issued Le Pliage in Taupe.


----------



## marcus2390

Please authenticate this bag for me please.
Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Short Handle (Navy)
Name of the seller: (Instagram Seller) Username: _gshoppe
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:


----------



## seton

This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing    their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest    sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find    authentic items.Authenticators are not required to answer all posts  and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. 

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give    authentication to members who buy and resell bags.* It is also the    preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who    post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for    designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of  PF.*


----------



## Nutelli

Good eve! Kindly help me authenticate these LC bags. If ever they are fake, could you help me more by giving the reasons? I'm new here in purse forum and I would really appreciate responses. Thank you! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle in Black 
Name of the seller: ig seller 
Item no.: (if it is on auction) not known

View attachment 3095795


View attachment 3095796


View attachment 3095797


View attachment 3095798


View attachment 3095804


View attachment 3095805


View attachment 3095806


View attachment 3095807


View attachment 3095810


View attachment 3095811


----------



## Nutelli

please authenticate this bag also. I hope for your response. Thank you very much!

name of item: LC Le Pliage MLH in Black
seller: ig seller
Item No. (not known)


----------



## j3rly

Mamable said:


> Mine i bought from "thebagmaster" @ zalora market place. They're claiming its authentic but the serial number fade and the plastic disc is so soft. Thats why i know its not authentic. They should give me a refund.




@Mamable Sorry to hear that. Mine doesn't fade. I have washed the canvas with a mild soap several times already. Been using this bag for almost 3 years.


----------



## amycgl

Hi... please help me to authenticate my recent purchase

Le Pliage Neo Medium
Seller: Rolling Luggage Heathrow T3

TIA!


----------



## aiyn

Hi, If I could ask for your help to authenticate this bag.
Your reply is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Planetes MSH Bilberry
Seller: olx

Link to the photos:

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC2_zpsl33l20zi.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC7_zpsvoulgjuy.jpg     Flap 
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC6_zpsjx8f9r0s.jpg      Handles
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC3_zpso9q7vywu.jpg  inside flap
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC4_zps1mw4pcyp.jpg Zipper pull
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/aiynain/LC_zpsc4emhgwu.jpg   Tag


----------



## KM23

Please let me know if this is authentic! Thank you 

LP Cuir Medium in Amethyst

Seller: Beyond the Rack


----------



## KM23

KM23 said:


> Please let me know if this is authentic! Thank you
> 
> LP Cuir Medium in Amethyst
> 
> Seller: Beyond the Rack



Here are a few more pics. Let me know if you need more!


----------



## goldfish19

KM23 said:


> Here are a few more pics. Let me know if you need more!




No red flags. 
Next time kindly post photos taken without the flash.


----------



## KM23

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags.
> Next time kindly post photos taken without the flash.



Thank you! Sorry about that.


----------



## -flawless-

Could you ladies please take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!

Name: Le Pliage Type M
Seller: Local consignment store
Item number: N/A
Photos: Attached


----------



## kobi0279

hi, my sister inlaw bought this bag from a friend who claimed that it is authentic. 'hope you could help us verify if it is authentic. many thanks in advance 
Name of item: Longchamp Neo medium in navy color
Item number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: NA


----------



## pfongwan

Please help me authenticate my newly purchased tote. Thank you!

Item: Longchamp Planetes Black Large Long Handle Tote
Name of the seller: Bought from a local Instagram seller here in the Philippines
Photos: Attached


----------



## goldfish19

-flawless- said:


> Could you ladies please take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Type M
> Seller: Local consignment store
> Item number: N/A
> Photos: Attached




Looks good!


----------



## goldfish19

kobi0279 said:


> hi, my sister inlaw bought this bag from a friend who claimed that it is authentic. 'hope you could help us verify if it is authentic. many thanks in advance
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Neo medium in navy color
> 
> Item number: NA
> 
> Seller: NA
> 
> Link: NA
> 
> View attachment 3098751
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098751




Kindly read page 1 of this thread. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

pfongwan said:


> Please help me authenticate my newly purchased tote. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Black Large Long Handle Tote
> 
> Name of the seller: Bought from a local Instagram seller here in the Philippines
> 
> Photos: Attached




I see red flags. Please wait for other opinions. I do not think this is authentic.


----------



## -flawless-

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good!



Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

pfongwan said:


> Please help me authenticate my newly purchased tote. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Black Large Long Handle Tote
> Name of the seller: Bought from a local Instagram seller here in the Philippines
> Photos: Attached



Looks fake to me.


----------



## goldfish19

amycgl said:


> Hi... please help me to authenticate my recent purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Neo Medium
> 
> Seller: Rolling Luggage Heathrow T3
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




That store is an accredited stockist of Longchamp. 

Looks good to me.


----------



## Baigal_aa

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate those 2 bags from Longchamps? The seller's just sent me following pictures. They have it in 2 colors which are black and emerald. I don't have the tag picture of the black one. We do not have any official Longchamps store in our country, thus it is difficult to look after a professional advice . 

1. Longchamps Le pliage neo in black
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqa0w81uf5h5koe/2015-08-15%2002.20.28.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bbzqwx51ljaoeb5/2015-08-15%2002.20.32.jpg?dl=0

2. Longchamps Le pliage neo in emerald (i guess)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w65725vzfw3tmod/2015-08-16%2002.48.55.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wticsexbnqoikrc/2015-08-16%2002.48.49.jpg?dl=0


----------



## kobi0279

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly read page 1 of this thread. Thanks



sorry i know i failed to comply because i was having a problem with my net connection last night i cannot upload other photos. i will just post a new one. many tanx


----------



## kobi0279

hi again, i am reposting and i hope this time i made it right. please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo medium size in navy color. my sister inlaw bought this from a friend who owns a boutique. many thanks in advance.
Item Name: Longchamp Neo
List Number: NA
Seller: Elite Store 
Link: NA


View attachment 3099228

View attachment 3099229

View attachment 3099230

View attachment 3099231

View attachment 3099233


----------



## amycgl

goldfish19 said:


> That store is an accredited stockist of Longchamp.
> 
> Looks good to me.



Thanks so much!


----------



## blueeagle17

Hi please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.

Model: Planetes Large Long Handle in Black/ Modele Depose
Bought online
Pictures are attached


----------



## kobi0279

I am very sorry again I just checked my new post and the pictures are not properly uploaded I do not know what is wrong I was using my phone, Anyway here is another post and I hope you can still help me in authenticating this Longchamp Neo Medium size in Navy blue color. It was purchased by my sister inlaw from a friend who owns a local boutique in our place. thank you again.

Item Name: Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy blue
List Number: NA
Seller Name: Elite Store
Link: NA


----------



## bukbok04

Hi everyone. I recently bought a Longchamp shopper tote bag online. It is my first time to try Longchamp brand. I checked the guidelines in spotting a fake LC and all seem good. But i am hoping to get the opinion from a professional 
Please help me in authenticating my bag. Thanks in advance.  
Here are the details and photos:

Name/item description/specific item Longchamp le Pliage Shopper Tote
Small long handle in Praline color
Name of the seller: bought from a local online seller
Item no.: n/a
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos 
1) front flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/khazxxkr72miw4x/2015-08-16 18.39.35.jpg?dl=0

2) underneath of front flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jqw33mnway9hbg/2015-08-16 18.39.48.jpg?dl=0

3) back of the bag/flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpyg707yc9cz321/2015-08-16 18.40.31.jpg?dl=0

4) zipper 1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ltdseurnlu7ty2/2015-08-16 18.41.33.jpg?dl=0

5) zipper 2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbixz1m9yrjl955/2015-08-16 18.41.58.jpg?dl=0

6) zipper pull
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nrcugh6j7s9syc/2015-08-16 18.42.50.jpg?dl=0

7) side leather front
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kd62pth09xoi9sy/2015-08-16 18.43.28.jpg?dl=0

8) side leather back
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6wl6qw90w0pvml/2015-08-16 18.43.13.jpg?dl=0

9) tag
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhrg1h9hyqu4mn4/2015-08-15 23.50.35.jpg?dl=0

10) inside part of botton
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohd3glj20pker0t/2015-08-15 23.51.00.jpg?dl=0


----------



## EGBDF

kobi0279 said:


> I am very sorry again I just checked my new post and the pictures are not properly uploaded I do not know what is wrong I was using my phone, Anyway here is another post and I hope you can still help me in authenticating this Longchamp Neo Medium size in Navy blue color. It was purchased by my sister inlaw from a friend who owns a local boutique in our place. thank you again.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy blue
> List Number: NA
> Seller Name: Elite Store
> Link: NA
> 
> View attachment 3099463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099462
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099467
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099461
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099464



Are you a reseller?


----------



## kobi0279

EGBDF said:


> Are you a reseller?



nope


----------



## s0mnium

Please authentic. Thanks in advance
Item: Le pliage medium long handle
Color: Navy blue
Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-navy-blue-bag-mlh-ID6RFbe.html#:122c7c5f26


----------



## seton

bukbok04 said:


> Hi everyone. I recently bought a Longchamp shopper tote bag online. It is my first time to try Longchamp brand. I checked the guidelines in spotting a fake LC and all seem good. But i am hoping to get the opinion from a professional
> Please help me in authenticating my bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohd3glj20pker0t/2015-08-15 23.51.00.jpg?dl=0





It's fake. Buy only from AUTHORIZED STOCKISTS because your guideline sucks.


----------



## seton

This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing     their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest     sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find     authentic items.Authenticators are not required to answer all posts   and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. 

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give    authentication to members who buy and resell bags.*  It is also the    preference of the authenticators to give  authentication to members who    post in a range of threads, not just  requesting free authentication for    designer items. If your request is  not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication  services are available outside of  PF.*


----------



## kitty87

Hi everyone here. I'm new in this forum as this is the first time I'm purchasing a branded bag. I need help in knowing  whether the LP large long handle shopping tote (according to the website I bought from, the colour is bleu) I have bought is authentic or fake.  
Name of seller : Reebonz website
The website claims that they only sell authentic items and this site seems to be a well-known site in Asia. Trouble is when I compared to a friend's bag which is the same model but in a different colour, certain details at the leather flap are different.
The colour looks like indigo to me but the colour code does not match the code of indigo's. Therefore, also making me suspicious of it.

Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## suntea

Hello. This is selling at a local shop that purchases from estates. Can you help authenticate?

Name: don't know specifics
Name of the seller: IRL/local seller
Item number: n/a
Tag: No tag


----------



## svr236

Hi there,

I bought this from eBay a couple of months ago. Its a brown leather crossbody. It would be great if you experts can authenticate it for me. By chance do you guys know what year the bag is from?

 http://m.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Auslyn-Leather-Crossbody-bag-NEW-Cognac-Brown-Teal-/251864694636?varId=550759454828&txnId=1683532140015


----------



## seton

suntea said:


> Hello. This is selling at a local shop that purchases from estates. Can you help authenticate?
> 
> Name: don't know specifics
> Name of the seller: IRL/local seller
> Item number: n/a
> Tag: No tag




Fake.


----------



## bukbok04

Hello again. Sorry for Reposting. I corrected my bag info. Thanks. 

Hi everyone. I recently bought a Longchamp shopper tote bag online. It is my first time to try Longchamp brand. I checked the guidelines in spotting a fake LC and all seem good. But i am hoping to get the opinion from a professional  
Please help in authenticating my bag. Thanks in advance. 
Here are the details and photos:

Name/item description/specific item Longchamp le Pliage Shopper Tote
Small long handle in Praline color
Name of the seller: bought from a local online seller
Item no.: n/a
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos 
1) front flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/khazxxkr72miw4x/2015-08-16 18.39.35.jpg?dl=0

2) underneath of front flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jqw33mnway9hbg/2015-08-16 18.39.48.jpg?dl=0

3) back of the bag/flap
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpyg707yc9cz321/2015-08-16 18.40.31.jpg?dl=0

4) zipper 1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ltdseurnlu7ty2/2015-08-16 18.41.33.jpg?dl=0

5) zipper 2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbixz1m9yrjl955/2015-08-16 18.41.58.jpg?dl=0

6) zipper pull
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nrcugh6j7s9syc/2015-08-16 18.42.50.jpg?dl=0

7) side leather front
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kd62pth09xoi9sy/2015-08-16 18.43.28.jpg?dl=0

8) side leather back
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6wl6qw90w0pvml/2015-08-16 18.43.13.jpg?dl=0

9) tag
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhrg1h9hyqu4mn4/2015-08-15 23.50.35.jpg?dl=0

10) inside part of botton
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohd3glj20pker0t/2015-08-15 23.51.00.jpg?dl=0


----------



## j3rly

Hi ladies, my post must have been overlooked. Can someone please check this bag? Been using this bag for almost 3 years. 

Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Longhandle Red
Seller: ebay.ph/usr/mr_good_deals2012 (No longer selling)

Thank you in advance.  Have a great day!


----------



## BB21

BB21 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp planetes small short handle in black
> *Name of the seller*: http://www.rakuten.com.my/shop/queendeblack/product/2/
> 
> hi guys, i am planning to buy a longchamp from this seller, and these are the photos he sent me, could anyone authenticate this for me? thanks in advance





hi ladies, could u authenticate this for me?  Thanks in advance for your time and patience!


----------



## rx4dsoul

j3rly said:


> Hi ladies, my post must have been overlooked. Can someone please check this bag? Been using this bag for almost 3 years.
> 
> Name/item description/specific: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Longhandle Red
> Seller: ebay.ph/usr/mr_good_deals2012 (No longer selling)
> 
> Thank you in advance.  Have a great day!



This bag has served you well for 3 years, so I don't quite get why it would matter now whether it is fake or not. If the listing is closed and the seller isn't selling, then you have no way of getting a refund. 

For the above reason (one of many), I usually authenticate only those with active listings . I might make an exception this once though, but please give it a second thought whether you would want to pursue this request or not.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitty87 said:


> Hi everyone here. I'm new in this forum as this is the first time I'm purchasing a branded bag. I need help in knowing  whether the LP large long handle shopping tote (according to the website I bought from, the colour is bleu) I have bought is authentic or fake.
> Name of seller : Reebonz website
> The website claims that they only sell authentic items and this site seems to be a well-known site in Asia. Trouble is when I compared to a friend's bag which is the same model but in a different colour, certain details at the leather flap are different.
> The colour looks like indigo to me but the colour code does not match the code of indigo's. Therefore, also making me suspicious of it.
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BB21 said:


> hi ladies, could u authenticate this for me?  Thanks in advance for your time and patience!



Your post was skipped as it did not follow our guidelines. Please read page one carefully. thanks.


----------



## bukbok04

bukbok04 said:


> Hello again. Sorry for Reposting. I corrected my bag info. Thanks.
> 
> Hi everyone. I recently bought a Longchamp shopper tote bag online. It is my first time to try Longchamp brand. I checked the guidelines in spotting a fake LC and all seem good. But i am hoping to get the opinion from a professional
> Please help in authenticating my bag. Thanks in advance.
> Here are the details and photos:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item Longchamp le Pliage Shopper Tote
> Small long handle in Praline color
> Name of the seller: bought from a local online seller
> Item no.: n/a
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos
> 1) front flap
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/khazxxkr72miw4x/2015-08-16 18.39.35.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 2) underneath of front flap
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jqw33mnway9hbg/2015-08-16 18.39.48.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 3) back of the bag/flap
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpyg707yc9cz321/2015-08-16 18.40.31.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 4) zipper 1
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ltdseurnlu7ty2/2015-08-16 18.41.33.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 5) zipper 2
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbixz1m9yrjl955/2015-08-16 18.41.58.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 6) zipper pull
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nrcugh6j7s9syc/2015-08-16 18.42.50.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 7) side leather front
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kd62pth09xoi9sy/2015-08-16 18.43.28.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 8) side leather back
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6wl6qw90w0pvml/2015-08-16 18.43.13.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 9) tag
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhrg1h9hyqu4mn4/2015-08-15 23.50.35.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 10) inside part of botton
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohd3glj20pker0t/2015-08-15 23.51.00.jpg?dl=0



Hello everyone. My post might have been overlooked. I just purchased this last week. Please help me authenticate it. thank you again in advance


----------



## slycookies

bukbok04 said:


> Hello everyone. My post might have been overlooked. I just purchased this last week. Please help me authenticate it. thank you again in advance


 
You post was *not* *overlooked.  *It was addressed by seton (post 1215 on this thread).


----------



## bukbok04

Sorry i didnt see seton's reponse. Thank you for your comments. This is duly noted


----------



## gwenuy

Please help me authenticate this longchamp backpack in graphite.
Planning to purchase it from a seller on carousell. Thank you!


----------



## seton

This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing      their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest      sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find      authentic items.Authenticators are not required to answer all posts    and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. 

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give    authentication to members who buy and resell bags.*   It is also the    preference of the authenticators to give   authentication to members who    post in a range of threads, not just   requesting free authentication for    designer items. If your request is   not answered here, for whatever  reasons, professional authentication   services are available outside of  PF.*


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Ladies Small Brown Nylon Clutch Purse 
Seller:egtri12
Item No: 321820454842
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321820454842?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Took a chance and purchased it in the middle of the night. Received it today in the mail. Seller described it as brown but when I look at it, it looks like some shade of purple(with hints of brown, but not straight up brown). I've taken photos of the details. Measurements are roughly 12 inches x 7 inches. What are your thoughts of the name of the clutch? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pawikan1976

Hi rx4dsoul, please authentic my newly purchased Neo bag from an reseller. I cannot get one to compare mine .. so i hope you can help me. Hoping to get a cash back if found to be fake.. Thanks in advance.

Item Name : Le Pliage Neo Black Meduim


----------



## pawikan1976

I am trying to attach and send more pictures for my Neo Meduim Black item..


----------



## pawikan1976

Sorry as I am newbie hereThanks so much...your feedback and expertise will be of help.Thanks


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi gal & gent,

Please check this for me


Name:
100% Authentic Longchamp Neo Medium Size Black Colour  Short Handle/Long Strap.  

Seller:
Pinkjewel

Item no: 
201411157597

Ebay link:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201411157597


TIA


----------



## EGBDF

CrazyLV said:


> Hi gal & gent,
> 
> Please check this for me
> 
> 
> Name:
> 100% Authentic Longchamp Neo Medium Size Black Colour  Short Handle/Long Strap.
> 
> Seller:
> Pinkjewel
> 
> Item no:
> 201411157597
> 
> Ebay link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201411157597
> 
> 
> TIA



I see some red flags with this one. Please wait for another opinion.


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Ladies Small Brown Nylon Clutch Purse
> Seller:egtri12
> Item No: 321820454842
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321820454842?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Took a chance and purchased it in the middle of the night. Received it today in the mail. Seller described it as brown but when I look at it, it looks like some shade of purple(with hints of brown, but not straight up brown). I've taken photos of the details. Measurements are roughly 12 inches x 7 inches. What are your thoughts of the name of the clutch? Thank you in advance!




It's from the Happy line. Not really familiar with it but everything looks good.


----------



## seton

CrazyLV said:


> Hi gal & gent,
> 
> Please check this for me
> 
> 
> Name:
> 100% Authentic Longchamp Neo Medium Size Black Colour  Short Handle/Long Strap.
> 
> Seller:
> Pinkjewel
> 
> Item no:
> 201411157597
> 
> Ebay link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201411157597
> 
> 
> TIA





Fake.


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> It's from the Happy line. Not really familiar with it but everything looks good.


Thank you! "Happy" line. That is adorable. Thanks for taking time out and giving my item a look.


----------



## CrazyLV

EGBDF said:


> I see some red flags with this one. Please wait for another opinion.






seton said:


> Fake.





Ouch!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## happenstance

Brand new to Longchamp and I know absolutely nothing about the brand so I couldn't tell if this bag was at all authentic or not. The price was cheap at my local consignment store so I bought it without thinking too hard on it but perhaps you could give me insight! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
I think (from what I've seen on here) it's a long handled large in chocolate?

Name of the seller: Local high end consignment store

Item no.: n/a

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : I will preface and say if there was a tag on this bag I can't locate it which is generally bad news bears but I figured I'd see what you had to say anyway!


----------



## seton

happenstance said:


> Brand new to Longchamp and I know absolutely nothing about the brand so I couldn't tell if this bag was at all authentic or not. The price was cheap at my local consignment store so I bought it without thinking too hard on it but perhaps you could give me insight!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
> I think (from what I've seen on here) it's a long handled large in chocolate?
> 
> Name of the seller: Local high end consignment store
> 
> Item no.: n/a
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : I will preface and say if there was a tag on this bag I can't locate it which is generally bad news bears but I figured I'd see what you had to say anyway!]




Fake.


----------



## Rheya

Hello! I just bought a second hand "Longchamp" purse and I would be very happy if you'd take a look at it! Thank you so much. https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/longchamp-musta-nahkalaukku/372183547

More photos:
http://aijaa.com/StiUze


----------



## happenstance

seton said:


> Fake.



Thank you!  I won't return it because that'd be too much work, but I'll be more mindful now that I'm educated (I read through this entire thread!).


----------



## Sweet1berry

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short handle in pink*
Name of the seller: bought it second hand from a second hand stuff selling application
She claim that se bought it at paris and it is original . but it look like fake one.

Anyone can help me. is it authentic or replica ?
thanks a lot.


----------



## Sweet1berry

Sweet1berry said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short handle in pink*
> Name of the seller: bought it second hand from a second hand stuff selling application
> She claim that se bought it at paris and it is original . but it look like fake one.
> 
> Anyone can help me. is it authentic or replica ?
> thanks a lot.



This is the link to it :
https://www.duriana.com/my/items/longchamp-le-pliage-short-handle-974120/

the bag is much more heavier than the previous longchamp bag i owned. and the leather is thicker and lighter in color(the color is lighter than the picture shown )

Hope someone can help me on this . the seller keep insist it is real .


----------



## pawikan1976

Hi, I would like to ask your expertise to authenticate my newly purchase LC Neo bag. The warranty will expire on Wednesday and I hope to get my money back if found not original. Thanks a lot.

ITEM MODEL : LC Le Pliage Neo Black Medium


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweet1berry said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short handle in pink*
> Name of the seller: bought it second hand from a second hand stuff selling application
> She claim that se bought it at paris and it is original . but it look like fake one.



I see some problems with this item. I need a better upright and closer view of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pawikan1976 said:


> Hi, I would like to ask your expertise to authenticate my newly purchase LC Neo bag. The warranty will expire on Wednesday and I hope to get my money back if found not original. Thanks a lot.
> 
> ITEM MODEL : LC Le Pliage Neo Black Medium



Perhaps you can spare some time to read page one. Thank you .


----------



## Sweet1berry

rx4dsoul said:


> I see some problems with this item. I need a better upright and closer view of the tag. Thanks.



 #1246 #1247
thank for your respond. 
i had upload the picture of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweet1berry said:


> #1246 #1247
> thank for your respond.
> i had upload the picture of the tag.



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Quiche123

Please authenticate my Longchamp tote from ebay! 

Model: Black Longchamp le pliage neo tote - Modele Depose - long handles
Size: small 

To me it looks and feels authentic but them i became concerned when i saw 'made in Romania' on the tag. 

I have put images of the bag i have received on my tumblr blog using a private link. It can be viewed HERE: fluorescent-half-dome.tumblr.com/private/127467924855/tumblr_ntl00jKY801qjhyoh

Please let me know if the link does not work... I couldn't thing of another place where i could upload them without it being too complicated.

****PLEASE NOTE***** the jpg photo i have included on here is a screenshot of one of the 2 pictures the ebayer had on here page at the time of purchase.


----------



## pawikan1976

Thanks rx4xsoul..


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you kindly authenticate this small Le Pliage?

Item Name:  Le Pliage Short Handle small
Seller: gilt.com

I just received the item, here are pics. Thanks so much!!


----------



## klb4556

Can someone authenticate this:
Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short handle
Seller: vestayl

Item no: 281779219351
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281779219351?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you kindly authenticate this small Le Pliage?
> 
> Item Name:  Le Pliage Short Handle small
> Seller: gilt.com
> 
> I just received the item, here are pics. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3107195
> 
> View attachment 3107196
> 
> View attachment 3107197
> 
> View attachment 3107198
> 
> View attachment 3107199
> 
> View attachment 3107200



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

klb4556 said:


> Can someone authenticate this:
> Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short handle
> Seller: vestayl
> 
> Item no: 281779219351
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281779219351?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!!



Tag pic please ? Thanks.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks as always rx4dsoul!!


----------



## Quiche123

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Hi, 

was my post in the incorrect format? I cannot provide seller link because the item has obviously already been bought and so there isn't a link to give you


----------



## Quiche123

I just realised the proper model name for my bag is: Black Longchamp Le Planetes (modele depose) small longstrap bag.


----------



## ayveeh

*Hi. Is my Longchamp authentic?

Name/item description/specific item* Planetes Large Long Handle in Navy


*Name of the seller*: PRINCESS TAN of Brand Supply PH

*Seller:* https://www.facebook.com/brandsuppl...41829.940591995983918/942307415812376/?type=1


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0t4OszVAgzKanhZZzB4amdjYU0
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKR0lkSE84QlFxRGs/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKS0NGM2J4Z2JGVnc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKS242Zndha09JSlE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKb2xxbU5ydnJUTmc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKcGk1dEZyeXZaaXc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKZF91dUpqOENqU3M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## EGBDF

ayveeh said:


> *Hi. Is my Longchamp authentic?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Planetes Large Long Handle in Navy
> 
> 
> *Name of the seller*: PRINCESS TAN of Brand Supply PH
> 
> *Seller:* https://www.facebook.com/brandsuppl...41829.940591995983918/942307415812376/?type=1
> 
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0t4OszVAgzKanhZZzB4amdjYU0
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKR0lkSE84QlFxRGs/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKS0NGM2J4Z2JGVnc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKS242Zndha09JSlE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKb2xxbU5ydnJUTmc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKcGk1dEZyeXZaaXc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0t4OszVAgzKZF91dUpqOENqU3M/view?usp=sharing



Fake


----------



## EGBDF

Quiche123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> was my post in the incorrect format? I cannot provide seller link because the item has obviously already been bought and so there isn't a link to give you



You can post a link to the completed listing.


----------



## Quiche123

Ok thanks, here is the link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171895904123&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Shrn93

Hello @rx4dsoul and tpf readers, I'm a newbie here, could you please authenticate my Longchamp bag? This is my first ever Longchamp bag that I ever bought and after I saw the little details, I am suspicious of the authenticity, but the seller insists that this bag is real. Mine is in beige color, it supposed to be "841" behind but here is 005 which is I don't know whether is it correct or incorrect. Then the pendulum of the zipper is reversed. The color of the tag is kinda odd for me. Please help me authenticate this bag because my friend also bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Billberry Small Size from the seller and we wanna know whether this bag the seller sold is authentic or not, thanks in advance. They also gave us a care card and after I compared the care card from the seller with my mom's care card (which the bag she bought in the store) is different, the care card from the seller got misspelled. I can't sleep about 2nights after receiving the bag  so please please help me... (i've already spoke with the seller about this and the seller still insist that the bag is authentic, the seller said many of their customers brought the bags they bought from the seller to stores and the stores said that the bag is authentic. The seller said they sell at cheap price because they took it from the factory in france and got some defect (like example ; the stitching is not completely neat) and after I complained why my color code was wrong they said the color code is correct and when I asked why the pendulum of the zipper goes to the right (it supposed to goes to the left) they said it was the defect? If this found to be fake, I will ask a refund from the seller as I just bought it on Sunday, So please help me... Thanks in advance.

Item description : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Beige Small Size
Name of the seller : @beautecrazesacs

Photos of the bag that i purchased :
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpss2do5o4i.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsmw0q7zip.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsegcpjdpd.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq2vp4mfk.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zps6ismj4sk.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsgprufj3e.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg7_zpsxgtwjjs1.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg8_zpsbmfa6oxs.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg9_zpswxiggoyd.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsaoopqxgf.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpshu7ge5ra.jpg.html
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq8lyg6zt.jpg.html

Photos of the bag that my friend purchased (from the same seller, she bought Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry in Small Size) :
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpskoea8clw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsazcpxhfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zps2tyrqyy8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsuvuif0ut.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

Please note that the color might be different due the lighting.. Mine i took it at night and my friend took hers at daylight.
I hopefully hear from you soon, thanks in advance, this authentication means a lot for me.


----------



## sprintqueen

hi can you authentic please. i bought this online. 

Item: Veau Foulonne Small tote bag in chocolate brown
Seller: instagram: aries_razal

please help me to authorize this. i will appreciate if you would. thanks very much.


----------



## klb4556

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag pic please ? Thanks.


Hey! Thanks for replying. let me see if I can get seller to take a pic of that


----------



## Shrn93

Shrn93 said:


> Hello @rx4dsoul and tpf readers, I'm a newbie here, could you please authenticate my Longchamp bag? This is my first ever Longchamp bag that I ever bought and after I saw the little details, I am suspicious of the authenticity, but the seller insists that this bag is real. Mine is in beige color, it supposed to be "841" behind but here is 005 which is I don't know whether is it correct or incorrect. Then the pendulum of the zipper is reversed. The color of the tag is kinda odd for me. Please help me authenticate this bag because my friend also bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Billberry Small Size from the seller and we wanna know whether this bag the seller sold is authentic or not, thanks in advance. They also gave us a care card and after I compared the care card from the seller with my mom's care card (which the bag she bought in the store) is different, the care card from the seller got misspelled. I can't sleep about 2nights after receiving the bag  so please please help me... (i've already spoke with the seller about this and the seller still insist that the bag is authentic, the seller said many of their customers brought the bags they bought from the seller to stores and the stores said that the bag is authentic. The seller said they sell at cheap price because they took it from the factory in france and got some defect (like example ; the stitching is not completely neat) and after I complained why my color code was wrong they said the color code is correct and when I asked why the pendulum of the zipper goes to the right (it supposed to goes to the left) they said it was the defect? If this found to be fake, I will ask a refund from the seller as I just bought it on Sunday, So please help me... Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item description : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Beige Small Size
> Name of the seller : @beautecrazesacs
> 
> Photos of the bag that i purchased :
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpss2do5o4i.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsmw0q7zip.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsegcpjdpd.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq2vp4mfk.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zps6ismj4sk.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsgprufj3e.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg7_zpsxgtwjjs1.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg8_zpsbmfa6oxs.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg9_zpswxiggoyd.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsaoopqxgf.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpshu7ge5ra.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq8lyg6zt.jpg.html
> 
> Photos of the bag that my friend purchased (from the same seller, she bought Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry in Small Size) :
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpskoea8clw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsazcpxhfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zps2tyrqyy8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsuvuif0ut.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> Please note that the color might be different due the lighting.. Mine i took it at night and my friend took hers at daylight.
> I hopefully hear from you soon, thanks in advance, this authentication means a lot for me.


Please... Your help means a lot for me, because i'm currently living out of the country and this bag was brought by a friend that has a business meeting here, so if this bag found to be fake i will ask this friend send the bag to the seller by tomorrow because my friend is leaving tomorrow  thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

Shrn93 said:


> Hello @rx4dsoul and tpf readers, I'm a newbie here, could you please authenticate my Longchamp bag? This is my first ever Longchamp bag that I ever bought and after I saw the little details, I am suspicious of the authenticity, but the seller insists that this bag is real. Mine is in beige color, it supposed to be "841" behind but here is 005 which is I don't know whether is it correct or incorrect. Then the pendulum of the zipper is reversed. The color of the tag is kinda odd for me. Please help me authenticate this bag because my friend also bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Billberry Small Size from the seller and we wanna know whether this bag the seller sold is authentic or not, thanks in advance. They also gave us a care card and after I compared the care card from the seller with my mom's care card (which the bag she bought in the store) is different, the care card from the seller got misspelled. I can't sleep about 2nights after receiving the bag  so please please help me... (i've already spoke with the seller about this and the seller still insist that the bag is authentic, the seller said many of their customers brought the bags they bought from the seller to stores and the stores said that the bag is authentic. The seller said they sell at cheap price because they took it from the factory in france and got some defect (like example ; the stitching is not completely neat) and after I complained why my color code was wrong they said the color code is correct and when I asked why the pendulum of the zipper goes to the right (it supposed to goes to the left) they said it was the defect? If this found to be fake, I will ask a refund from the seller as I just bought it on Sunday, So please help me... Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item description : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Beige Small Size
> Name of the seller : @beautecrazesacs
> 
> Photos of the bag that i purchased :
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpss2do5o4i.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsmw0q7zip.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsegcpjdpd.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq2vp4mfk.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zps6ismj4sk.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsgprufj3e.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg7_zpsxgtwjjs1.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg8_zpsbmfa6oxs.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg9_zpswxiggoyd.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsaoopqxgf.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpshu7ge5ra.jpg.html
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsq8lyg6zt.jpg.html
> 
> Photos of the bag that my friend purchased (from the same seller, she bought Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry in Small Size) :
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpskoea8clw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsazcpxhfv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zps2tyrqyy8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsuvuif0ut.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> Please note that the color might be different due the lighting.. Mine i took it at night and my friend took hers at daylight.
> I hopefully hear from you soon, thanks in advance, this authentication means a lot for me.



Please post better photos of the plastic tags and also kindly read page 1. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

sprintqueen said:


> hi can you authentic please. i bought this online.
> 
> Item: Veau Foulonne Small tote bag in chocolate brown
> Seller: instagram: aries_razal
> 
> please help me to authorize this. i will appreciate if you would. thanks very much.



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Shrn93

goldfish19 said:


> Please post better photos of the plastic tags and also kindly read page 1. Thanks



Hello @goldfish19, thanks a lot for the help & reply.. Means a lot for me..

These are the photos.. I hope these photos are better than before. Thanks in advance

http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsehvzqq6r.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpswjd8jf4f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsswwzsmel.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsz5rla2ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsagwwz3eh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zpsh9dbvvr7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsfusmpmqp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpstl3h38nc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zps2w3o5dtl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsblx3niro.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg7_zpsn4a6wvtw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zps2i9gx20t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsag3ghwmf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zps2yqcun5r.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## klb4556

Last seller wouldn't send or post a picture of the tag, so I need this one authenticated, if possible, thanks so much

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Mini/ Small short handle in black 

Seller: kobie1963

Item no: 151776032161

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Long-Champ-...k-/151776032161?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123   ( there are 3 pictures there) 

Tag: 0615110
SPE CHE/02
1621089001


----------



## rx4dsoul

klb4556 said:


> Last seller wouldn't send or post a picture of the tag, so I need this one authenticated, if possible, thanks so much
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Mini/ Small short handle in black
> 
> Seller: kobie1963
> 
> Item no: 151776032161
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Long-Champ-...k-/151776032161?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123   ( there are 3 pictures there)
> 
> Tag: 0615110
> SPE CHE/02
> 1621089001



Authentic.


----------



## Quiche123

EGBDF said:


> You can post a link to the completed listing.



Not sure if you saw the link you asked me to post, this is it and my post which outlines the details of the bag is on the page before: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fpages.ebay.com%2Flink%2F%3Fnav%3Ditem.view%26alt%3Dweb%26id%3D171895904123%26globalID%3DEBAY-GB

It's a small black longstrag Lonchamp Le Planetes - Modele Depose (not black Lonchamp le pliage).


----------



## sprintqueen

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thanks so much


----------



## Shrn93

Shrn93 said:


> Hello @goldfish19, thanks a lot for the help & reply.. Means a lot for me..
> 
> These are the photos.. I hope these photos are better than before. Thanks in advance
> 
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsehvzqq6r.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpswjd8jf4f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsswwzsmel.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsz5rla2ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpsagwwz3eh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zpsh9dbvvr7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zpsfusmpmqp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg3_zpstl3h38nc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zps2w3o5dtl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg4_zpsblx3niro.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg7_zpsn4a6wvtw.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg5_zps2i9gx20t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg6_zpsag3ghwmf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg2_zps2yqcun5r.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1



Hello @rx4dsoul, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance.. I supposed to return this bag by today, but my friend is leaving already  but i still wanna know if it's original or fake.. Thanks for your help,


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please note that as a personal preference, I only authenticate items with active links to the seller or auction (unless they are vintage pieces).


----------



## sprintqueen

rx4dsoul said:


> Please note that as a personal preference, I only authenticate items with active links to the seller or auction (unless they are vintage pieces).



Hi ms rx4dsoul here's the seller active link

https://instagram.com/aries_razal/?hl=en


----------



## sprintqueen

sprintqueen said:


> Hi ms rx4dsoul here's the seller active link for the one the i posted earlier
> 
> https://instagram.com/aries_razal/?hl=en



https://instagram.com/p/6wFmJKwte4/


----------



## Shrn93

rx4dsoul said:


> Please note that as a personal preference, I only authenticate items with active links to the seller or auction (unless they are vintage pieces).



Hello @rx4dsoul, i posted the seller's instagram in the post earlier, here is the link
http://instagram.com/beautecrazesacs
Thanks in advance. Because i really wanna know whether this bag is authentic or not.. I just went to the counter this evening and the counter said "should be fine but doesn't guarantee that the bag is authentic because the material is kinda hard and thicker than the counter's but the tag and everything was okay.." Please help me  thanks a lot..


----------



## mch2703

Please authenticate the bag
Longchamp le pliage heritage small black
Seller : elame.lam at ebay
Link at ebay : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121702843306 

Photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

mch2703 said:


> Please authenticate the bag
> Longchamp le pliage heritage small black
> Seller : elame.lam at ebay
> Link at ebay :
> [/URL]



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shrn93 said:


> Hello @rx4dsoul, i posted the seller's instagram in the post earlier, here is the link
> http://instagram.com/beautecrazesacs
> Thanks in advance. Because i really wanna know whether this bag is authentic or not.



Fake.sorry.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi@rx4dsoul, 

I posted the pics the other day of Veau foulonne small tote bag in chocolate brown. Here's the active link of the seller. 

https://instagram.com/aries_razal/?hl=en
https://instagram.com/p/6wFmJKwte4/

He sells different bags at a lower price but i want to make sure that its authentic. Hope you could help me please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jasminbabe

Hey I would like to authenticate what could quite possibly be a somewhat sort of vintage bag?? 

So long story short, my wealthy cousin gave me her long champ bag and I have no origin, backstory, or any details about this bag!! I didn't even know it was long champ at first!

This bag is basically like a mini version of the Roseau leather tote but I've only seen 2 pictures of a tote this size. I'll show you a few pictures in order to authenticate it and an approximate selling price for this bag. Oh and btw it's really hard to take a good picture of the tags and zippers because everything is black no matter how much light you put into it so Flash is necessary!!
Some images;

http://postimg.org/image/9dnyevbrj/

http://s2.postimg.org/l2cnvjvc9/image.jpg

http://s15.postimg.org/h0v3o7bmz/image.jpg

http://s4.postimg.org/ki54pu8a5/image.jpg

http://s22.postimg.org/f50wxl2g1/image.jpg

http://s7.postimg.org/eu715hu4r/image.jpg

Please let me know if there are more pictures needed!! Thank you so much for all that helps


----------



## Shrn93

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.sorry.



Hello @rx4dsoul, thanks for your help  i really appreciate it.. But can you help me one more time, which part that looks fake to you so that i can complain the seller? Me and my friend just complained to the seller but the seller keep insist that the bag is original.. So i need your guidance.. Just tell me which one looks fake, and so we can return back our bags back because the thing turns out to be fake. Thanks a lot in advance..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shrn93 said:


> Hello @rx4dsoul, thanks for your help  i really appreciate it.. But can you help me one more time, which part that looks fake to you so that i can complain the seller? Me and my friend just complained to the seller but the seller keep insist that the bag is original.. So i need your guidance.. Just tell me which one looks fake, and so we can return back our bags back because the thing turns out to be fake. Thanks a lot in advance..



Tag. Hardware.


----------



## Shrn93

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag. Hardware.



Me and my friend just complained to the seller, and the seller keep insisting that the bag is original, they said Longchamp produces 2 different materials, 1 for winter season (thick and kinda harder than the ordinary Longchamp that shipped to Asia), then 1 more material is softer and flexible than the winter season (usually this material found in Asia because Asia doesn't have a winter season), also they said this bag is rejected from the factory. The seller asked me to ask you whether do you know about the rejected bags from Longchamp for sale? Is there such rejected bag from the Longchamp factory and sold to the public with such cheaper price? Please advice me because the seller keep insisting that the bag is original..


----------



## goldfish19

Shrn93 said:


> Me and my friend just complained to the seller, and the seller keep insisting that the bag is original, they said Longchamp produces 2 different materials, 1 for winter season (thick and kinda harder than the ordinary Longchamp that shipped to Asia), then 1 more material is softer and flexible than the winter season (usually this material found in Asia because Asia doesn't have a winter season), also they said this bag is rejected from the factory. The seller asked me to ask you whether do you know about the rejected bags from Longchamp for sale? Is there such rejected bag from the Longchamp factory and sold to the public with such cheaper price? Please advice me because the seller keep insisting that the bag is original..




Sellers of fake bags (and other counterfeit items like clothes) have been using that story for so many years. There are factory seconds. Stores may discount them but only per piece (if it is a display item or if it has a damage like a pen Mark) but plastic tags, bag materials (leather and fabric) are of high quality - ALWAYS. 

I've come across a fake seller who could lie to my face so easily. So don't be surprised if they will insist that it's authentic.


----------



## Shrn93

goldfish19 said:


> Sellers of fake bags (and other counterfeit items like clothes) have been using that story for so many years. There are factory seconds. Stores may discount them but only per piece (if it is a display item or if it has a damage like a pen Mark) but plastic tags, bag materials (leather and fabric) are of high quality - ALWAYS.
> 
> I've come across a fake seller who could lie to my face so easily. So don't be surprised if they will insist that it's authentic.



Yeah and i also noticed that the bag of my mom (the same Neo Small size) she bought in store and mine are different in the hardware, such as the font of mine is bigger, my friend's is worse, you can see it here ;
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsyvi7n5kd.jpg.html
Then my friend's friend who bought in France and made in france ;
http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsqhk9yb8m.jpg.html

But the seller keep insisting that the bag is authentic, saying that mine and my friend's bag came from different factories. Okay if this really the truth, why the fonts are different? The seller said that it's the defect, and said that the Longchamp factory doesn't have any standard for the materials n things n even the zipper details, but i've read here, that even Longchamp that made in China and France are the same materials n details right? Then is it really different in materials for winter season?

I thank God that i came across this forum so that now i know about this information, i hope this information will save many people's precious money n time 

I'd like to thank @rx4dsoul & @goldfish19 for your help and kindness, i really appreciate it and i believe the others do so.


----------



## Jasminbabe

I just really need to know what model this is and if it is authentic. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## goldfish19

Shrn93 said:


> Yeah and i also noticed that the bag of my mom (the same Neo Small size) she bought in store and mine are different in the hardware, such as the font of mine is bigger, my friend's is worse, you can see it here ;
> 
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsyvi7n5kd.jpg.html
> 
> Then my friend's friend who bought in France and made in france ;
> 
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Shrn93/media/image.jpg1_zpsqhk9yb8m.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> But the seller keep insisting that the bag is authentic, saying that mine and my friend's bag came from different factories. Okay if this really the truth, why the fonts are different? The seller said that it's the defect, and said that the Longchamp factory doesn't have any standard for the materials n things n even the zipper details, but i've read here, that even Longchamp that made in China and France are the same materials n details right? Then is it really different in materials for winter season?
> 
> 
> 
> I thank God that i came across this forum so that now i know about this information, i hope this information will save many people's precious money n time
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank @rx4dsoul & @goldfish19 for your help and kindness, i really appreciate it and i believe the others do so.




Sorry. I meant there are NO FACTORY SECONDS. There are very rare instances of defect but you can return them to the store. No big number of bags that are "factory seconds" quality.


----------



## wootwoot

I have purchased thisLongchamp last Friday (August 28, 2015) in Singapore and they have a 3 day policy for returns.

Please help me authenticate this item.

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
Color: Black
Size: Small
Seller: https://www.pinkorchard.com/index.p...age-neo-small-convertible-tote-bag-black.html
Seller FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pinkorchardsg

Photos: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22y0hb5i7ud3qop/AAAjYTWxEBggYIEtAKYiEufNa?dl=0


Thank you in advance. Please let me know as well what's the reason if it is fake.


----------



## mch2703

wootwoot said:


> I have purchased thisLongchamp last Friday (August 28, 2015) in Singapore and they have a 3 day policy for returns.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Color: Black
> Size: Small
> Seller: https://www.pinkorchard.com/index.p...age-neo-small-convertible-tote-bag-black.html
> Seller FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pinkorchardsg
> 
> Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22y0hb5i7ud3qop/AAAjYTWxEBggYIEtAKYiEufNa?dl=0
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance. Please let me know as well what's the reason if it is fake.



In my opinion it's authentic


----------



## Cittye

Hi!

Didn't find this model on internet, so can someone authenticate this?  

https://kuvat2.huuto.net/e/c1/6c591a26b847392a3c3df3443dd9c-orig.jpg?1440499583

Thanks in advance! :kiss:


----------



## rx4dsoul

wootwoot said:


> I have purchased thisLongchamp last Friday (August 28, 2015) in Singapore and they have a 3 day policy for returns.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Color: Black
> Size: Small
> Seller: https://www.pinkorchard.com/index.p...age-neo-small-convertible-tote-bag-black.html
> Seller FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pinkorchardsg
> 
> Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/22y0hb5i7ud3qop/AAAjYTWxEBggYIEtAKYiEufNa?dl=0
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance. Please let me know as well what's the reason if it is fake.



Please repost a better photo of the inner tag. Thanks. 0


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cittye said:


> Hi!
> 
> Didn't find this model on internet, so can someone authenticate this?
> 
> https://kuvat2.huuto.net/e/c1/6c591a26b847392a3c3df3443dd9c-orig.jpg?1440499583
> 
> Thanks in advance! :kiss:



It's  a Planete. But authentication is not based  on a single photo. Kindly read first page and follow our format. Thank you.


----------



## Cittye

rx4dsoul said:


> It's  a Planete. But authentication is not based  on a single photo. Kindly read first page and follow our format. Thank you.



Thank you! I only have this photo + one close-up, but I'll post more photos when I get the bag  It was a bargain so I took the chance. Hope it's real.

Here's the close-up.

https://kuvat2.huuto.net/9/e4/3c3265891636c7b14dfd261435761-orig.jpg?1440499584


----------



## wootwoot

rx4dsoul said:


> Please repost a better photo of the inner tag. Thanks. 0


Hi rx4dsoul,
Thanks for the reply.
Here's another photo of the inner tag https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzayrdq5a97rn72/IMG_20150829_230612.jpg?dl=0

This is just another shot from my phone that i didnt upload. I'll upload another once I'm home, if this is not enough. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

wootwoot said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> Thanks for the reply.
> Here's another photo of the inner tag https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzayrdq5a97rn72/IMG_20150829_230612.jpg?dl=0
> 
> This is just another shot from my phone that i didnt upload. I'll upload another once I'm home, if this is not enough. Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## wootwoot

Thank you. I'm relieved though I don't like the made in China but i guess its okay. I'll see what I can contribute to this forum. Once again, thank you.


----------



## barcafavela

Hi. Can you help me authenticate this longchamp? I don't have pictures of the inner parts because I'm still thinking if I will buy this. Thank you!
Name: Orchideal LLH Purple
Seller: thebagmasterph
Link: http://thebagmasterph.com/products/longchamp-orchideal-llh-purple


----------



## goldfish19

barcafavela said:


> Hi. Can you help me authenticate this longchamp? I don't have pictures of the inner parts because I'm still thinking if I will buy this. Thank you!
> Name: Orchideal LLH Purple
> Seller: thebagmasterph
> Link: http://thebagmasterph.com/products/longchamp-orchideal-llh-purple




Please read page 1. We cannot authenticate based on such photos. 

Also the bagmaster on zalora sells fake longchamp bags.


----------



## barcafavela

Ouch. Thank you for your info. Glad I didn't buy this yet.


----------



## barcafavela

Can I ask if you know some trusted online sellers of longchamp? Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## goldfish19

barcafavela said:


> Can I ask if you know some trusted online sellers of longchamp? Thank you for your suggestions.



I can only vouch for authorized distributors if you are looking to buy online. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/deals-sales-on-longchamp-no-chat-859415.html


----------



## yanaliao

Hello pretty ladies! Please help authenticate my Longchamp.  I wasn't in doubt when I bought this but time flies so fast and original longchamp bags are now more identical with the fake ones. I need your expertise on my purchase.  Thanks so so much in advance for your time!

Name/item description: 
Longchamp Le pliage bag LONGCHAMP 1899 569 550
PLIAGE CAGE AUX OISEAUX tote bag-PALE PINK
Name of the seller: Sells at Megatrade hall/State Center Binondo 

Pics:
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/slideshow/bag
or
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/library/bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

yanaliao said:


> Hello pretty ladies! Please help authenticate my Longchamp.  I wasn't in doubt when I bought this but time flies so fast and original longchamp bags are now more identical with the fake ones. I need your expertise on my purchase.  Thanks so so much in advance for your time!
> 
> Name/item description:
> Longchamp Le pliage bag LONGCHAMP 1899 569 550
> PLIAGE CAGE AUX OISEAUX tote bag-PALE PINK
> Name of the seller: Sells at Megatrade hall/State Center Binondo
> 
> Pics:
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/slideshow/bag
> or
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/library/bag



Fake.


----------



## yanaliao

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



Awww... oh well, it does feel real. haha! Thank you so so much for authenticating my bag.


----------



## Shrn93

goldfish19 said:


> Sorry. I meant there are NO FACTORY SECONDS. There are very rare instances of defect but you can return them to the store. No big number of bags that are "factory seconds" quality.



Thanks a lot for your help @goldfish19 & @rx4dsoul. Well after a confrontation and long conversation anddd the seller still insist that the bag is original, my friend got a refund eventhough she had used it for 2 times, and for mine i will send it back next month by my auntie who will be going back.


----------



## goldfish19

yanaliao said:


> Hello pretty ladies! Please help authenticate my Longchamp.  I wasn't in doubt when I bought this but time flies so fast and original longchamp bags are now more identical with the fake ones. I need your expertise on my purchase.  Thanks so so much in advance for your time!
> 
> Name/item description:
> Longchamp Le pliage bag LONGCHAMP 1899 569 550
> PLIAGE CAGE AUX OISEAUX tote bag-PALE PINK
> Name of the seller: Sells at Megatrade hall/State Center Binondo
> 
> Pics:
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/slideshow/bag
> or
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/zhen4ever/library/bag



Didn't this bag just come in 2 colors? Blue and pink? Yours is beige


----------



## Jasminbabe

http://postimg.org/image/9dnyevbrj/

http://s2.postimg.org/l2cnvjvc9/image.jpg

http://s15.postimg.org/h0v3o7bmz/image.jpg

http://s4.postimg.org/ki54pu8a5/image.jpg

http://s22.postimg.org/f50wxl2g1/image.jpg

http://s7.postimg.org/eu715hu4r/image.jpg

Please help authenticate! I don't know the model no. and I'm pretty sure it's vintage!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jasminbabe said:


> http://postimg.org/image/9dnyevbrj/
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/l2cnvjvc9/image.jpg
> 
> http://s15.postimg.org/h0v3o7bmz/image.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/ki54pu8a5/image.jpg
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/f50wxl2g1/image.jpg
> 
> http://s7.postimg.org/eu715hu4r/image.jpg
> 
> Please help authenticate! I don't know the model no. and I'm pretty sure it's vintage!



An Authentic earlier Roseau tote. But some of its sisters are still sold in the Longchamp boutiques.


----------



## Jasminbabe

Thank you so much I really appreciate it!


----------



## wootwoot

Hello,

I had my Longchamp Le Pliage Neo authenticated here (its on page 87) but before that I messaged the seller at the same time i had posted here because I really freaked out at that time, realizing why I didn't buy at the authorized reseller, and well, she told me that their longchamp bags are purchased directly from the authorized retailers in Europe.

She told me as well, "for all Longchamp bags, only the leather bags come with the Longchamp dust bags. For non-leather bags, they do not provide dust bags, even at the Longchamp boutiques. If you are able to buy a Longchamp non-leather bag that comes with a dust bag, then you should be concerned if it is authentic."


----------



## goldfish19

wootwoot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had my Longchamp Le Pliage Neo authenticated here (its on page 87) but before that I messaged the seller at the same time i had posted here because I really freaked out at that time, realizing why I didn't buy at the authorized reseller, and well, she told me that their longchamp bags are purchased directly from the authorized retailers in Europe.
> 
> She told me as well, "for all Longchamp bags, only the leather bags come with the Longchamp dust bags. For non-leather bags, they do not provide dust bags, even at the Longchamp boutiques. If you are able to buy a Longchamp non-leather bag that comes with a dust bag, then you should be concerned if it is authentic."




That is true. Keep in mind, though, that sellers can easily not include dust bags when selling fake nylon or neo bags; or include dust bags to fake leather bags. Authentication will require photos of many parts of the bag.


----------



## seriousshopper

Hi ladies, kindly help authenticate this Longchamp please.Thank you in advance 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Backpack, black 
Name of seller: amazinglyworthy
Item no.: 171834666403
Link to the item:  http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171834666403?_mwBanner=1


----------



## goldfish19

seriousshopper said:


> Hi ladies, kindly help authenticate this Longchamp please.Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Backpack, black
> 
> Name of seller: amazinglyworthy
> 
> Item no.: 171834666403
> 
> Link to the item:  http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171834666403?_mwBanner=1




That seller is currently selling many fake longchamp bags. I wouldn't be surprised if the other brands are fake as well


----------



## seriousshopper

goldfish19 said:


> That seller is currently selling many fake longchamp bags. I wouldn't be surprised if the other brands are fake as well



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hitt

Forgive me for I have sinned. I bid on this bag and won. My heart sank when I opened the package and looked at the bag because the details do not follow what I know about Longchamp hardware(which I should have asked for photos of the details since it wasn't in the listing. Hence, my sin)! Yikes. I will post personal photos of the bag. (On a side note: Guess who is banned from eBay for the time being? Me.) Thank you in advance!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Wool Green
Name of Seller: 9827lucas
Item no:171908279460
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Forgive me for I have sinned. I bid on this bag and won. My heart sank when I opened the package and looked at the bag because the details do not follow what I know about Longchamp hardware(which I should have asked for photos of the details since it wasn't in the listing. Hence, my sin)! Yikes. I will post personal photos of the bag. (On a side note: Guess who is banned from eBay for the time being? Me.) Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Wool Green
> Name of Seller: 9827lucas
> Item no:171908279460
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Authentic.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! What a relief. 

Do you have any idea on its name? It's the same size as the mini Planetes bag. I tried to look up its specific name but not much came up(or I was simply not putting in the right words.)


----------



## NMJAS

Hello, please help me authenticate this Longchamp. Thank you... &#128522;

Item: Longchamp planetes large longhandle navy blue


----------



## goldfish19

NMJAS said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Longchamp. Thank you... [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp planetes large longhandle navy blue




Previous posts will show the bagmaster on zalora sells fakes.


----------



## NMJAS

Thank you so much


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you please help me take a look at this bag? Thanks very much! Nylon is not as thick as my other LPs.

Item Name: Le Pliage Large LH in Azurro
Seller: My Habit
Photos taken by me upon receipt of the bag.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Shoulder-X-Large-Tote-Black-Never-Used-Authentic

Seller: seanmullen0429
Item: 252076706847

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252076706847

Seller claims purchased in Paris.  No tag.  Larger dimensions.  Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

FrenchBulldog said:


> New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Shoulder-X-Large-Tote-Black-Never-Used-Authentic
> 
> Seller: seanmullen0429
> Item: 252076706847
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252076706847
> 
> 
> Please request photo of the plastic tag


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you please help me take a look at this bag? Thanks very much! Nylon is not as thick as my other LPs.
> 
> Item Name: Le Pliage Large LH in Azurro
> Seller: My Habit
> Photos taken by me upon receipt of the bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118851
> 
> View attachment 3118852




 Looks good, but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

goldfish19 said:


> FrenchBulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Shoulder-X-Large-Tote-Black-Never-Used-Authentic
> 
> Seller: seanmullen0429
> Item: 252076706847
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252076706847
> 
> 
> Please request photo of the plastic tag
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  Waiting.
Click to expand...


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Thank you.


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good, but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.




Will do. Thanks for taking a look too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Will do. Thanks for taking a look too!



Agree with Goldfish...it's Authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree with Goldfish...it's Authentic.




Thanks so much rx4dsoul!!


----------



## Konicek007

Hello,would you please kindly look on this?

Item: Small Longchamp Le Pliage
Seller: pennycrayon83
Item no: 331644981936
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331644981936?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Would you perhaps know the correct colour? 
Many thanks.


----------



## Konicek007

Additional photo...
Sorry it won't let me to add them all in one post..


----------



## Cittye

Here's photos of my Planetes (?) bag. I didn't find this color on web, so is it even authentic? It's sturdier than Le Pliage and the leather is golden. I bought this 2nd hand, so it's not in the perfect condition. Thanks in advance :kiss:

https://flic.kr/s/aHskjPG6vi

Note: I didn't edit photos at all, so the color is different in some of them. IRL the bag is beige and leather parts shimmery golden.

flic.kr/p/xka2QB


----------



## debra_8th

Dear authenticators,

I bought this from someone directly (she had the listing on instagram actually!) and would love your opinion to confirm its authenticity please.

Name of the item: NEW Longchamp LM Cuir red medium size.
Name of the seller: Atika Dian
Link to the item: https://instagram.com/p/5zfqu5xMUl/

Plenty of photos are followed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I bought this from someone directly (she had the listing on instagram actually!) and would love your opinion to confirm its authenticity please.
> 
> Name of the item: NEW Longchamp LM Cuir red medium size.
> Name of the seller: Atika Dian
> Link to the item: https://instagram.com/p/5zfqu5xMUl/
> 
> Plenty of photos are followed. Thanks in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you, rx4dsoul! You made my day!


----------



## mch2703

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.sorry.



Hi @rx4dsoul thank you for your answer. The seller still believes that bag as authentic, what must i say to her? Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

mch2703 said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul thank you for your answer. The seller still believes that bag as authentic, what must i say to her? Thank you




Seller knows it's fake as she is selling more than one. Get your money back ASAP.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello! Just wanted a check to ensure what I bought is legit, as I've seen some sketchy bags in store before. Thank you for your time! 

*Name/item description/specific item* Pliage Clutch cuir- Clay? 
*Name of the seller*: Nordstrom Rack
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## Cittye

Let's try again  

Item: Longchamp planète (?)
Seller: Finnish auction
Link to photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/128053819@N06/albums/72157658254877831

I don't know how to attach photos here.


----------



## goldfish19

bakeacookie said:


> Hello! Just wanted a check to ensure what I bought is legit, as I've seen some sketchy bags in store before. Thank you for your time!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Pliage Clutch cuir- Clay?
> *Name of the seller*: Nordstrom Rack
> *Item no*.: n/a
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> View attachment 3120686
> 
> View attachment 3120687
> 
> View attachment 3120688
> 
> View attachment 3120689




It's the large (now discontinued size) pouch in clay. Authentic. 
Next time please post a better (full) shot of the plastic tag


----------



## ka.gonenc

hello! I bOught these bags online and have strong doubts if they are authentic. The seller put pictures of plastic tags and one bag came without tags at all, another one has empty plastic tag (could it wash away if washed in washing machine?) the seller says she had to cut tag because it was cutting her hand and  used another bags tags to take pictures otherwise site does not accept the listing but it sounds like a fairy tale to me. Please help! I have only few days to make a return if it is fake.
Link : http://www.modacruz.com/Pembe_Longchamp_Kol-cantasi_Longchamp-marka-kisa_666154
Item name : longchamp type S
Seller : MarkaUcuza


----------



## ka.gonenc

Details look good to me but i cant see back stamp of jockey


----------



## ka.gonenc

Interior


----------



## ka.gonenc

There is no plastic tag inside


----------



## ka.gonenc

Last pic


----------



## ka.gonenc

This one looks also odd to me but might be an old model maybe..
Link : http://www.modacruz.com/Ekru_Longchamp_Kol-cantasi_Longchamp-marka-ekru_666199
Item name : longchamp
Seller : MarkaUcuza


----------



## ka.gonenc

Also no stamp on the back


----------



## ka.gonenc

Has yyk t 45


----------



## ka.gonenc

Longchamp modele depose


----------



## ka.gonenc

Empty plastic tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

ka.gonenc said:


> Empty plastic tag



Are you the seller? 
I find it curious that a buyer would purchase these items with knowledge of the items shortcomings and knowing beforehand there would be challenges in getting these items authenticated...

If still interested in pursuing these requests..
1. please post a WORKING link to the seller's site/auctions. 
2. Post better photos taken under good natural bright light of the leather and the undersides of the zipper materials. 

Thank you.


----------



## bakeacookie

goldfish19 said:


> It's the large (now discontinued size) pouch in clay. Authentic.
> Next time please post a better (full) shot of the plastic tag




Thank you so much, and I apologize for my bad photos!


----------



## ka.gonenc

rx4dsoul said:


> Are you the seller?
> I find it curious that a buyer would purchase these items with knowledge of the items shortcomings and knowing beforehand there would be challenges in getting these items authenticated...
> 
> If still interested in pursuing these requests..
> 1. please post a WORKING link to the seller's site/auctions.
> 2. Post better photos taken under good natural bright light of the leather and the undersides of the zipper materials.
> 
> Thank you.


 
I am the buyer, you can see my posts under the item i am 'nikole' there. I provided two working links. As u can see the seller posted pictures of plastic tags but bags that came did not have any. Seller took pics of other bags and misleaded me. When i saw there are no plastic tags i became suspicous so thats why i asked for help here. I actually started returning process and have 2 days to send them back. Will take better pics in the morning and if bags are good i will keep them. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

ka.gonenc said:


> Seller took pics of other bags and misleaded me. When i saw there are no plastic tags i became suspicous so thats why i asked for help here.  Will take better pics in the morning and if bags are good i will keep them. Thanks



We can authenticate without tags for these items provided there are better photos. 
We need closer/better photos of the zipper undersides like this one you posted....

Thanks.


----------



## thesnapshirt

Hi Authenticators, I hope that you can help me.This is my first Longchamp bag and hopefully an authentic one. Bought it last month. TIA

*Item desc:* Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle in Red
*Seller:* Shyla Ty Tan 
(FB link: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007453246217)

*Item No:* N/A 
(FB link to Original longchamp folder: https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...1073741869.100007453246217&type=3&pnref=story)

I tried uploading the photos with modele depose but failed multiple times...

Bag
=========


----------



## ka.gonenc

rx4dsoul said:


> We can authenticate without tags for these items provided there are better photos.
> We need closer/better photos of the zipper undersides like this one you posted....
> 
> Thanks.



Hope it will help, thanks!


----------



## ka.gonenc

I cant attach few pucs in same post so sorry for multiple posting


----------



## ka.gonenc

One more


----------



## ka.gonenc

And one more


----------



## ka.gonenc

This belongs to second bag and it has no second thing from this only one


----------



## NMJAS

Hi, i want to return the LC bag and asking for a refund but the bagmaster insisted that they need proof /reason why the bag is not authentic. I told them that its the bag's quality and materials its different from authentic ones.... They told me my reason is unreasonable & unacceptable &#128532; Pls help what should i tell them why the bag is not authentic. On their website it says authenticity guaranteed or your money back... &#128555;


----------



## seton

NMJAS said:


> Hi, i want to return the LC bag and asking for a refund but the bagmaster insisted that they need proof /reason why the bag is not authentic. I told them that its the bag's quality and materials its different from authentic ones.... They told me my reason is unreasonable & unacceptable &#128532; Pls help what should i tell them why the bag is not authentic. On their website it says authenticity guaranteed or your money back... &#128555;




I suggest that you try to process your refund thru the company that you used to send payment: credit card or Paypal or whatever.

We do not get involved in disputes between buyer and seller.

If you need more advice, use the Ebay forum here or Mypoupette.


----------



## hitt

Name: Le Pliage LONGCHAMP Tote bag XS size Black Nylon( but it is actually a mini Planetes)
Name of seller: kartina323
Item no: 171900070245
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Le-Pliage-L...7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Description says it is black but it is actually blue(navy?). Based on the photos the seller posted it looked okay but my knowledge is still limited.  Bag arrived today. Below are personal photos of the bag. I've also included a photo of my black mini Planetes for a color comparison. The hardware is silver. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Le Pliage LONGCHAMP Tote bag XS size Black Nylon( but it is actually a mini Planetes)
> Name of seller: kartina323
> Item no: 171900070245
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Le-Pliage-L...7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Description says it is black but it is actually blue(navy?). Thank you in advance!



It's blue , but Authentic.


----------



## Sarahalba

Name: Le Pliage LONGCHAMP Le PLIAGE NEO SMALL (EMERALD)
Name of seller: -
Item no: 1512578033
Link: -

Dear Authenticator, 

I just bought this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in small from a shop that sells branded goods. The seller told me she bought from the factory thus there isnt any paperbag or dustbag but just provided the care card. Please help me authenticate. As she mention to me it is authentic and if not then 100% money back guaranteed. Thank you so much. If it isnt please help me state why so i could inform her.


----------



## Sarahalba

Sorry, it dosent allow me to put a picture through here.. So i have attached to dropbox instead.. Bare with me as im new here.. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x8phjpwx71ebh08/IMG_20150909_230245.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/huednqyvyz48wke/IMG_20150909_230328.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/51wnh1w9946q9xo/IMG_20150909_230502.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dr6bcyb0m9141vc/IMG_20150909_230622.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjvv83q43bmvaur/IMG_20150909_230658.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wdo0txr63lerrd/IMG_20150909_230943.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fpvydpcbdpxjj2v/IMG_20150909_231132.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nxozirqgkrja1na/IMG_20150909_231155.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4o6wz6stcrpkyyc/IMG_20150909_231306.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xgvgksyltjt95dp/IMG_20150909_231634.jpg?dl=0


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> It's blue , but Authentic.


I just let out a huge sigh of relief. I can't thank you enough for taking time out to look at our bags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

thesnapshirt said:


> Hi Authenticators, I hope that you can help me.This is my first Longchamp bag and hopefully an authentic one. Bought it last month. TIA
> 
> *Item desc:* Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle in Red
> *Seller:* Shyla Ty Tan
> (FB link: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007453246217)
> 
> *Item No:* N/A
> (FB link to Original longchamp folder: https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...1073741869.100007453246217&type=3&pnref=story)
> 
> Bag



This is Fake unfortunately. 
Substandard materials and hardware. Fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## dreva

Name : lm metal pouch, larg size, don't quite familiar whether in rose gold or platine?
Bought in local seller

Here the picts attached


----------



## LittleHeaven

Hi there, can you help me take a look at this
Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black

Thank you so much for your help 

Name of the seller: https://www.facebook.com/myparisbags.my?fref=ts&ref=br_tf (Cherry Chen)


----------



## rx4dsoul

LittleHeaven said:


> Hi there, can you help me take a look at this
> Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Name of the seller: https://www.facebook.com/myparisbags.my?fref=ts&ref=br_tf


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## LittleHeaven

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.



Aw shoot! its awful! but thank you for the help


----------



## k.com

Dear Authenticator,

Please help me authenticate my LC bag in medium long handle. Graphite color.

Name of Seller: Princess Tan
FB page: Brand Supply Ph

Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

k.com said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please help me authenticate my LC bag in medium long handle. Graphite color.
> 
> Name of Seller: Princess Tan
> FB page: Brand Supply Ph
> 
> Thanks



fake


----------



## k.com

why?? how to determine??


----------



## k.com

@rx4dsoul.. is my bag really fake?? thanks


----------



## goldfish19

k.com said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate my LC bag in medium long handle. Graphite color.
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Seller: Princess Tan
> 
> FB page: Brand Supply Ph
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I agree. It's fake.


----------



## dreva

dreva said:


> Name : lm metal pouch, larg size, don't quite familiar whether in rose gold or platine?
> Bought in local seller
> 
> Here the picts attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123608
> 
> View attachment 3123609
> 
> View attachment 3123610
> 
> View attachment 3123611
> 
> View attachment 3123612




Hi, would you mind looking at my post, incase it's missed [emoji4]TIA


----------



## Bgryl

Hi please authenticate. Thank you in advance 

Item name: LC Neo Medium Short Handle Navy
Seller Name: from instagram
Item Link: n/a


----------



## Bgryl

Other photos. Thanks

http://s16.postimg.org/ivt2qvwth/image.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/gnbg8hop5/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/aqnr8xgx9/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/s6pjtroyn/image.jpg
http://s28.postimg.org/th3kv8wu5/image.jpg


----------



## palominoes

Dear experts at PurseForum,

I bought a Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle bag in purple for my mum. I hope you can help authenticate!

Item name: LC Planetes Medium Long Handle Purple
Seller Name: from Qoo10
Item Link: n/a

Here are the pics:
http://imgur.com/a/hx0Lz

Thank you in advance!


----------



## debra_8th

Hi authenticators,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? TIA.

Name:Longchamp Le Pliage Small
Name of the seller: bellzhengyiling
Item no.: 281797584207
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Red-Shoulder-Bag-Small-/281797584207?hash=item419c71e54f


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? TIA.
> 
> Name:Longchamp Le Pliage Small
> Name of the seller: bellzhengyiling
> Item no.: 281797584207
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Red-Shoulder-Bag-Small-/281797584207?hash=item419c71e54f



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

k.com said:


> @rx4dsoul.. is my bag really fake?? thanks



EGBDF and Goldfish19 have sharp eyes and as usual, they are right...it IS Fake.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks, rx4dsoul!


----------



## Brigette0324

Hi, please help to authenticate below seller. I just bought from them online very cheap says items are from france factory that did not undergo QC checking. TIA

Item: Longchamp Lepliage Deep Red Medium Long Handle. Made in France
Code:
CLA LIG\M\02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0942143
2605089545
Seller : CarteraPH
Seller FB page : https://www.facebook.com/Carteraph
Seller online store : under Shopee > carteraPH


----------



## Brigette0324

Adding more pic


----------



## Icequia

Hello! Kindly please authenticate. 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle - Graphite
Seller: thebagmaster through ensogo.com.ph
Photos: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0bihoyny2dz3qyf/2015-09-14 00.25.08.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1hcmayoh2dzhqb/2015-09-14 00.26.08.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmmm1qajgs87lj9/2015-09-14 00.26.33.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o3e24ckvalg2j5s/2015-09-14 00.27.07.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bs2ekj4fgexogu5/2015-09-14 00.27.21.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0badywvydezv17w/2015-09-14 00.27.44.jpg?dl=0


Please let me know if you can view the photos properly and/or if you need any other info. TIA!


----------



## goldfish19

Icequia said:


> Hello! Kindly please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle - Graphite
> Seller: thebagmaster through ensogo.com.ph
> Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0bihoyny2dz3qyf/2015-09-14 00.25.08.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1hcmayoh2dzhqb/2015-09-14 00.26.08.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmmm1qajgs87lj9/2015-09-14 00.26.33.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o3e24ckvalg2j5s/2015-09-14 00.27.07.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bs2ekj4fgexogu5/2015-09-14 00.27.21.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0badywvydezv17w/2015-09-14 00.27.44.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you can view the photos properly and/or if you need any other info. TIA!



If you read previous posts in this authentication thread, you will see that the bagmaster sells fake longchamp bags. Also, please read page 1. We need better photos for authentication but from what you posted, I see many red flags. I don't think your bag is authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Brigette0324 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate below seller. I just bought from them online very cheap says items are from france factory that did not undergo QC checking. TIA
> 
> Item: Longchamp Lepliage Deep Red Medium Long Handle. Made in France
> Code:
> CLA LIG\M\02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0942143
> 2605089545
> Seller : CarteraPH
> Seller FB page : https://www.facebook.com/Carteraph
> Seller online store : under Shopee > carteraPH



This seller sells so many FAKE longchamp bags on her facebook page. Some designs were NOT EVEN produced by longchamp. Longchamp does not sell "factory seconds" that are of low quality.


----------



## Bgryl

Bgryl said:


> Hi please authenticate. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: LC Neo Medium Short Handle Navy
> Seller Name: cinquesorelle
> Item Link: n/a



Hi again, reposting my request. I hope someone could help me authenticate. The seller doesn't accept returns after 24 hours of purchase. I was told that all of their items are authentic. I just want to check.

Please see post #1385 and #1386

Thank you so much authenticators.


----------



## goldfish19

Bgryl said:


> Other photos. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/ivt2qvwth/image.jpg
> 
> http://s10.postimg.org/gnbg8hop5/image.jpg
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/aqnr8xgx9/image.jpg
> 
> http://s1.postimg.org/s6pjtroyn/image.jpg
> 
> http://s28.postimg.org/th3kv8wu5/image.jpg




Fake. Sorry


----------



## panadol25

Hi authenticators, please help me to authenticate this LC bag? Thank you so much for your time and help! (Please pardon there are scratches on some parts of the hardware, started using it before I found this forum! :/ )

Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium Handbag 1515578 (Navy)*

Name of the seller: *JESSI'S SHOP http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-AUTHENTIC-LE-PLIAGE-NÉO/432124185?selectedOptions=*

Photos of item: *https://www.flickr.com/gp/136247009@N03/CB0Sj7*

Thank you once again! Appreciate your help!


----------



## EGBDF

panadol25 said:


> Hi authenticators, please help me to authenticate this LC bag? Thank you so much for your time and help! (Please pardon there are scratches on some parts of the hardware, started using it before I found this forum! :/ )
> 
> Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium Handbag 1515578 (Navy)*
> 
> Name of the seller: *JESSI'S SHOP http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-AUTHENTIC-LE-PLIAGE-NÉO/432124185?selectedOptions=*
> 
> Photos of item: *https://www.flickr.com/gp/136247009@N03/CB0Sj7*
> 
> Thank you once again! Appreciate your help!



Fake


----------



## Bgryl

Thank you so much.  At least now I know. I have no choice but to keep it. Thanks again


----------



## palominoes

palominoes said:


> Dear experts at PurseForum,
> 
> I bought a Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle bag in purple for my mum. I hope you can help authenticate!
> 
> Item name: LC Planetes Medium Long Handle Purple
> Seller Name: from Qoo10
> Item Link: n/a
> 
> Here are the pics:
> http://imgur.com/a/hx0Lz
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Dear authenticators,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Here are the pics again: http://imgur.com/a/hx0Lz.
I bought it off http://qoo10.com. It is my first time purchasing a longchamp bag.

Your feedback is greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## panadol25

EGBDF said:


> Fake


@EGBDF: Thanks! But can I just double check, my bag came in the sealed plastic bag with yellow tag on it (I threw my wrapping already, but it was like this: http://dp.image-gmkt.com/SG/GMKT.IM...6/19/76fabfff-11b4-4181-9a65-ef58b668218d.png) and seller also provided a receipt even though it was dated in June, does fakes come with such wrappings too? Thanks again!


----------



## naraya

hi authenticators

can you help authenticate this bag for me? i just bought from facebook seller very cheap

item: longchamp le pliage cuir camel
size : medium (about 32x29 cm)
code:
CLA MON/B3
LONGCHAMP PAF S
MADE IN FRANCE
0923443
1515737226

http://postimg.org/image/g9fvapbgd/e662d3ad/

http://postimg.org/image/8czzg7pdp/0527ac34/

http://postimg.org/image/zc3ubdbul/10704a8d/

http://postimg.org/image/8m25jvrjx/b93cd534/

http://postimg.org/image/42pwyd9od/31d67fe9/

http://postimg.org/image/q369ezscd/53e39e14/

http://postimg.org/image/5x2rg3wot/75634abd/

many thanks


----------



## goldfish19

naraya said:


> hi authenticators
> 
> can you help authenticate this bag for me? i just bought from facebook seller very cheap
> 
> item: longchamp le pliage cuir camel
> size : medium (about 32x29 cm)
> code:
> CLA MON/B3
> LONGCHAMP PAF S
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0923443
> 1515737226
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/g9fvapbgd/e662d3ad/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/8czzg7pdp/0527ac34/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/zc3ubdbul/10704a8d/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/8m25jvrjx/b93cd534/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/42pwyd9od/31d67fe9/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/q369ezscd/53e39e14/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5x2rg3wot/75634abd/
> 
> many thanks




Please post an active link to the seller's Facebook page. 

Also photo of the plastic tag without flash but in good lighting, whole bag (front). Clear photos please. Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

panadol25 said:


> @EGBDF: Thanks! But can I just double check, my bag came in the sealed plastic bag with yellow tag on it (I threw my wrapping already, but it was like this: http://dp.image-gmkt.com/SG/GMKT.IM...6/19/76fabfff-11b4-4181-9a65-ef58b668218d.png) and seller also provided a receipt even though it was dated in June, does fakes come with such wrappings too? Thanks again!




Sellers supply fake receipts all the time. We look at all the details of the bag, not just the inclusions as these can be faked too and even if the receipt is real (or the stickers), the bags can easily be switched with a fake.


----------



## panadol25

goldfish19 said:


> Sellers supply fake receipts all the time. We look at all the details of the bag, not just the inclusions as these can be faked too and even if the receipt is real (or the stickers), the bags can easily be switched with a fake.


@goldfish19: Oh man, the reviews for this seller are all so positive! D: Just my luck I guessed, thanks for the help!


----------



## naraya

goldfish19 said:


> Please post an active link to the seller's Facebook page.
> 
> Also photo of the plastic tag without flash but in good lighting, whole bag (front). Clear photos please. Thank you


ok, let me try it

item: longchamp le pliage cuir camel
size : medium (about 32x29 cm)
the seller's private facebook : rita permatasari
code:
CLA MON/B3
LONGCHAMP PAF S
MADE IN FRANCE
0923443
1515737226

http://postimg.org/image/gbfkwm2bh/6e09de36/

http://postimg.org/image/u6dvf2wql/ec3c4d2c/

http://postimg.org/image/5r5ne0xtp/6e2c4bfd/

http://postimg.org/image/89rcepjjx/7c4f0549/

http://postimg.org/image/t7xicsjel/ee8abde3/

http://postimg.org/image/hwuuofcjh/d0680726/

http://postimg.org/image/rvftawlz1/c829c6b5/

appreciate your hep, thank you so much!


----------



## panadol25

Hihi I know ytd I just asked for help but I hope the authenticators can help me again! I will try to contribute to subforum, quite new here! 

And Thankfully Jessi's Shop allows me to return the item to her phew!

I literally read the entire thread today haha, saw someone brought a bag from this seller and the bag was authentic, so I am considering to purchase from this seller too and asked a few photos of the bag, please help me see if this is authentic? Thanks! 

I know the tag is quite blurry, requested a clearer shot but she said she currently away from the bag :/

Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Sling 1515578 (Navy)*

Name of the seller: *Kelly Bags *
https://www.facebook.com/lux.coco.3?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
http://shopperholiccorner.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-sling

Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

panadol25 said:


> Hihi I know ytd I just asked for help but I hope the authenticators can help me again! I will try to contribute to subforum, quite new here!
> 
> Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Sling 1515578 (Navy)*
> 
> Name of the seller: *Kelly Bags *
> https://www.facebook.com/lux.coco.3?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> http://shopperholiccorner.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-sling
> 
> Photos:



Authentic.


----------



## panadol25

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


@rx4dsoul: Thank you!!


----------



## Frida26

Please authenticate this.just bought it recently ftom instagram seller.item is LC neo MSH in black.thanks!


----------



## Frida26

Adding other pics. Zipper not ykk..seller said its because item is neo..is it true?


----------



## mch2703

Please authenticate this bag

Longchamp le pliage cuir platine medium

Seller on ebay : ninapili
Link on ebay : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Neuf-Superbe-...-pliage-en-cuir-dore-/171927431678?nav=SEARCH












Thanks


----------



## mch2703

Frida26 said:


> Adding other pics. Zipper not ykk..seller said its because item is neo..is it true?



In my opinion, it's fake


----------



## goldfish19

mch2703 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Longchamp le pliage cuir platine medium
> 
> Seller on ebay : ninapili
> Link on ebay : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Neuf-Superbe-...-pliage-en-cuir-dore-/171927431678?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



No red flags, but please request for a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## magdalana

Could someone authenticate this for me please? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Yanhearts

Hihi,

Can anyone help me check on the authenticity? 
My post was skipped.  #1053 and  #1054 on page 71.

Thank youuu


----------



## ashe1984

Hi, 

Kindly authenticate this bag. i bought it from my office-mate.  
My apologies for not providing seller's name and no link because she does not sell online.

thank you in advance. 

item: longchamp victoire
size : Small 


http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6073/otmpg8.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img901/4153/EwCMCJ.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3691/VZ1XS6.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3199/AduNPm.jpg


----------



## yasmin_waldz

hi, need help to authenticate a bag i bought from a local online seller.. thanks in advance

Lonchamp Neo MSH with strap
color is navy blue


----------



## yasmin_waldz

longchamp neo msh


----------



## yasmin_waldz

longchamp neo msh

am sori i cannot seem to post multiple photos in one post


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, could you kindly help me authenticate this longchamp cuir leather handbag? Thanks in advance

Name: longchamp le pliage cuir small handbag 
Seller:trmtru-i9solc
id:161819487947
item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/long-champ-...5uCoEb%2FvPRWwveQDHNI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## goldfish19

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, could you kindly help me authenticate this longchamp cuir leather handbag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Name: longchamp le pliage cuir small handbag
> Seller:trmtru-i9solc
> id:161819487947
> item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/long-champ-...5uCoEb%2FvPRWwveQDHNI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic.


----------



## rbaby

Please authenticate. 

LP long handle medium tote in Olive
Seller : Deals-foryou
EBay Item # 
321868827625

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321868827625

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rbaby said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> LP long handle medium tote in Olive
> Seller : Deals-foryou
> EBay Item #
> 321868827625
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321868827625
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, can you help authenticate this item I bought? Thanks for your help!
Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR LEATHER SATCHEL SMALL RED
Seller&#65306;N/A
Photos:


----------



## jb0531

Please help me authenticate. Thanks.

Name: Le Pliage Neo Medium
Seller&#65306;N/A


----------



## AaMiEe

Please help me authenticate
Name: Le Pliage Neo Small
Just received it from eBay


----------



## goldfish19

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate this item I bought? Thanks for your help!
> Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR LEATHER SATCHEL SMALL RED
> Seller&#65306;N/A
> Photos:




Link to seller?


----------



## goldfish19

jb0531 said:


> Please help me authenticate. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Neo Medium
> 
> Seller&#65306;N/A




Seller link?


----------



## kiwiaz

goldfish19 said:


> Link to seller?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

this is the link. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

kiwiaz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> this is the link. Thanks.




Authentic


----------



## rbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!!!


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! can you help me to authenticate this bag? TIA!!
Name: longchamp le pliage cuir small
Seller:  Ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...ld-platinum-/181848940179?hash=item2a570a9e93


----------



## shewolzeyn

Hi, kindly authenticate this item:

Name/item description: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle
Color: Choco Brown
Name of the seller: thebagmasterph
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :

http://www.zalora.com.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Shorthandle-223581.html

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/shewolzeyn/library/?sort=3&page=1

bought it at thebagmasterph.com but can't seem to access their website. linked zalora's site instead since it is the same item.

thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shewolzeyn said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this item:
> 
> Name/item description: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle
> Color: Choco Brown
> Name of the seller: thebagmasterph
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://www.zalora.com.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Shorthandle-223581.html
> 
> http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/shewolzeyn/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> bought it at thebagmasterph.com but can't seem to access their website. linked zalora's site instead since it is the same item.
> 
> thanks a lot!



Please backread... bagmasterph.com has sold a lot of fakes. 
Because of this, (as a personal choice) I am reserving the right NOT to authenticate any item from said merchant anymore. 
Thank you.

FYI Linking to another item from another merchant brings bias and confuses the issue - it is NOT the same item being put forward for assessment, and that is unfair for that merchant (zalora).


----------



## rx4dsoul

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! can you help me to authenticate this bag? TIA!!
> Name: longchamp le pliage cuir small
> Seller:  Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...ld-platinum-/181848940179?hash=item2a570a9e93



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## feriswheel

here not for authentic but is there anyone here know is there any different materials and leather that being used for LC neo? 
I mean like they sell thicker materials in Swiss and much more lighter in Holland. is it possible in any action?


----------



## goldfish19

shewolzeyn said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this item:
> 
> Name/item description: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle
> Color: Choco Brown
> Name of the seller: thebagmasterph
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://www.zalora.com.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Shorthandle-223581.html
> 
> http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/shewolzeyn/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> bought it at thebagmasterph.com but can't seem to access their website. linked zalora's site instead since it is the same item.
> 
> thanks a lot!



Could it be that thebagmasterph which has its own website, is the same bagmaster that sells on zalora?

Nevertheless, it is important to only post link to the seller from which the bag was bought, and also, *to post photos of the bag that you took yourself.*

I just checked Zalora and I saw many fake Longchamp bags there selling under TheBagMaster. I would avoid both websites.


----------



## jb0531

goldfish19 said:


> Seller link?



Hi, I'm sorry but the seller doesn't sell online. Could you please authenticate? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tintinay

Hi, please authenticate.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Authentic Longchamp bag
Ad ID 1102580400
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/ottawa/authentic-longchamp-bag/1102580400


----------



## rx4dsoul

tintinay said:


> Hi, please authenticate.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Authentic Longchamp bag
> Ad ID 1102580400
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/ottawa/authentic-longchamp-bag/1102580400



Not enough photos. Please check out page one. Thanks.


----------



## Ellavida

Hi kindly authenticate the longchamp Planetes small short handle in Small Short Handle and Le Pliage items on this site

Seller: Bags R Us on Facebook


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ellavida said:


> Hi kindly authenticate the longchamp Planetes small short handle in Small Short Handle and Le Pliage items on this site
> 
> Seller: Bags R Us on Facebook



That is not how this works...
Please see page one. Thank you.


----------



## jb0531

Hi, kindly authenticate my bag   post #1428. Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please help me to authenticate these.  Thank you for your time.

NEW! Auth Longchamp Lagoon Le Pliage Bird Cage Aux Oiseaux Tote Bag SOLD OUT
Item number:171927802690
Seller: r5designer_fashions 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171927802690

Authentic Longchamp Miaou Cat Pliage Bag Malabar Pink 2605576610 SOLD OUT
item number:111771337015
Seller: shopfranceinc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111771337015


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, can you help me authenticate this item I bought from ideel? I don't think they will sell fake bags but the inside longchamp label looks different from what I bought before. 
Name: longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Handbag
Seller: Ideel
Photos:


----------



## goldfish19

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this item I bought from ideel? I don't think they will sell fake bags but the inside longchamp label looks different from what I bought before.
> Name: longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Handbag
> Seller: Ideel
> Photos:




Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me to authenticate these.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> NEW! Auth Longchamp Lagoon Le Pliage Bird Cage Aux Oiseaux Tote Bag SOLD OUT
> Item number:171927802690
> Seller: r5designer_fashions
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171927802690
> 
> Authentic Longchamp Miaou Cat Pliage Bag Malabar Pink 2605576610 SOLD OUT
> item number:111771337015
> Seller: shopfranceinc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111771337015



Cage - looks fake.
Cat - Authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

rx4dsoul said:


> Cage - looks fake.
> Cat - Authentic.




Thank you.


----------



## littlewhitebear

Name: *Free Shipping* Authentic Longchamp - Le Pliage tote bag ( Lilac Size L )
Seller: 13vwilliam
Item #: 252101323823
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Free-Shippin...ilac-Size-L-/252101323823?hash=item3ab268ec2f

 Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlewhitebear said:


> Name: *Free Shipping* Authentic Longchamp - Le Pliage tote bag ( Lilac Size L )
> Seller: 13vwilliam
> Item #: 252101323823
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Free-Shippin...ilac-Size-L-/252101323823?hash=item3ab268ec2f
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Cage - looks fake.
> Cat - Authentic.



Hi! FYI, I cannot be sure about the Cage...it might not be fake as I initially thought. Sorry about that. 
Please wait for other opinions. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you.



Hi. Please see above comment. Thanks!


----------



## seton

Regarding the Cage bags, there were a bunch that did not look what they should look like. I first noticed it at an authorized stockist, not a LC boutique. I dont think that we can say for sure whether that one is fake or not bc of it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! FYI, I cannot be sure about the Cage...it might not be fake as I initially thought. Sorry about that.
> Please wait for other opinions. Thank you.







seton said:


> Regarding the Cage bags, there were a bunch that did not look what they should look like. I first noticed it at an authorized stockist, not a LC boutique. I dont think that we can say for sure whether that one is fake or not bc of it.




Thank you for the follow up. I think I will pass just to be safe.


----------



## colourz

Hi, could someone please help me. This is my first ever Longchamp puchases and somehow I feel very suspicious about the buys. I bought two backpacks (fig and black) from two separate retailers (one being very reputable) and the bags look fine but the care card looks weird.

Is it common with the printing error? Surely Longchamp won't allow their copywriting team to make such a silly mistake would they. It would be great if someone can help to verify if the bag is authentic and share their care card photos if there is any. Any help is deeply appreciated! Many thanks.

*Item #1*

Name: *Le Pliage Sac A Dos Modele Depose Backpack (Fig)*

Website: *Best Buy World (Malaysia)* 

Link to a similar item (different colour): http://my.bestbuy-world.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=105&products_id=38526

Photos:

Care Card Instructions
- Uneven cutting & jagged edge (top side)
- No accent on the spelling of 'sintético'
- No accent on the spelling of 'paño'

Close up of backpack
- Care tag (this is stitched on the left side of the bag unlike the black backpack)
http://i.pictr.com/omutxa70z9.jpg

Flap:
http://i.pictr.com/j0isznstrt.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/087w97mjkc.jpg

Button:
http://i.pictr.com/hdq9vycqpt.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/kzmush66je.jpg

Zip:
http://i.pictr.com/ut9bht9fb2.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/nb04xolle0.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/omutxa70z9.jpg

Overall:
http://i.pictr.com/h2zavewdxr.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/fvq6tkvgml.jpg


Embossed letterings (it's not as clear as the other black backpack which I got soon after this one)
http://i.pictr.com/8ad4854xds.jpg


----------



## ianeyanian

Lp Long champ short handle Large in dark blue.  Please help me authenticate this bag. Hopefully will get a refund. Bought it from a friend.


----------



## colourz

Hi, this is the second bag I got. Again, the care card is giving me the creeps. It should be a valid buy considering it's from Neiman Marcus. Can someone please help? Thanks you...

Item #2

Name: *Le Pliage Sac A Dos Modele Depose Backpack (Black)*

Website: *Neiman Marcus*

Link to a similar item (different colour): http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Backpack-Navy/prod175350055/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%2FbrSearch.jsp%3Ffrom%3DbrSearch%26request_type%3Dsearch%26search_type%3Dkeyword%26q%3Dlongchamp&eItemId=prod175350055&cmCat=search

Photos:

Care Card Instructions
- No accent on the spelling of 'sintético'
- No accent on the spelling of 'paño'

Close up of backpack
- Care tag (this is stitched on the right side of the bag unlike the fig backpack)
http://i.pictr.com/uwhpx9v060.jpg

Flap:
http://i.pictr.com/m4zyxqsf4w.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/0pp0c771rc.jpg

Button/Zipper:
http://i.pictr.com/nxq6c2ubhz.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/9ppuwchs36.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/5enf4vgz8w.jpg


Overall:
http://i.pictr.com/dgl031vmbc.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/sviti14zgf.jpg
http://i.pictr.com/h8qh6guss0.jpg


Embossed letterings (it's not as clear as the other black backpack which I got soon after this one)


----------



## hitt

Name: AUTHENTIC NEW LONGCHAMP MEDALS CLUTCH( Jeremy Scott Colonel, Sergeant Clutch)
Name of seller: georgieboy1010
Item no: 161830953982
Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The item arrived today and below are more photos of the item. I took a chance and I hope it didn't bite me. It looks good but I am always weary because what may look good, may actually be a replica. Thank you in advance!


----------



## blubberellaa

*
Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance 

Name/item description/specific item* : Navy Long Handle Longchamp Planetes Tote Medium Size  Model 2605

*Item no*.: Model 2605

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Navy-Lon...-Model-2605-/321878367785?hash=item4af1721e29


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LP LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller, a friend of mine (facebook link) : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photos are thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

http://pho.to/9kJG6
http://pho.to/9kJG6


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LP LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller, a friend of mine (facebook link) : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photo of tha bag the seller posted were  thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

LINK OF THE ACTUAL PHOTOS DELIVERED TO ME:

http://pho.to/9kJG6

http://pho.to/9kJG6


----------



## BB21

hi could anyone pls authenticate this bag for me? thanks so much 

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp le pliage small short handle (black)
*Name of the seller*: http://www.reebonz.com.my/


----------



## CJ505

Please disregard!  Just saw this was answered...


----------



## CJ505

So I have officially transferred my Coach love over to Longchamp!  I hope you don't mind if I ask for authentication for a couple of bags (in seperate posts as requested! 

Can someone please authenticate the following:
Name/item description/specific item:Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Med Handbag

Name of the seller: itsdabeach4me 

Item no.: 151831219540

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151831219540?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CJ505

Here is another one.  Thanks again! 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Purple Small Tote Handbag with Strap

Name of the seller: designersaddict

Item no.: 262063247049

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/262063247049?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! This bag was sold to a friend by a private seller. I have doubts on authenticity because of the price. Could you help us take a look please? Thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi! This bag was sold to a friend by a private seller. I have doubts on authenticity because of the price. Could you help us take a look please? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3143311
> 
> View attachment 3143312
> 
> View attachment 3143314
> 
> View attachment 3143315
> 
> View attachment 3143316
> 
> View attachment 3143317



Sorry , but it's fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CJ505 said:


> So I have officially transferred my Coach love over to Longchamp!  I hope you don't mind if I ask for authentication for a couple of bags (in seperate posts as requested!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate the following:
> Name/item description/specific item:Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Med Handbag
> 
> Name of the seller: itsdabeach4me
> 
> Item no.: 151831219540
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151831219540?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CJ505 said:


> Here is another one.  Thanks again!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Purple Small Tote Handbag with Strap
> 
> Name of the seller: designersaddict
> 
> Item no.: 262063247049
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/262063247049?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks authentic as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BB21 said:


> hi could anyone pls authenticate this bag for me? thanks so much
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp le pliage small short handle (black)
> *Name of the seller*: http://www.reebonz.com.my/


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: AUTHENTIC NEW LONGCHAMP MEDALS CLUTCH( Jeremy Scott Colonel, Sergeant Clutch)
> Name of seller: georgieboy1010
> Item no: 161830953982
> Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: The item arrived today and below are more photos of the item. I took a chance and I hope it didn't bite me. It looks good but I am always weary because what may look good, may actually be a replica. Thank you in advance!



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

blubberellaa said:


> *
> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* : Navy Long Handle Longchamp Planetes Tote Medium Size  Model 2605
> 
> *Item no*.: Model 2605
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Navy-Lon...-Model-2605-/321878367785?hash=item4af1721e29



Fake, sorry.


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp glorificus diversus
Seller: lydkatttt
Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-glorificus-diversus-55ed9a52713fde45de018f08
Comments: The size is about the same as the small Le Pliage but this isn't foldable. Would you happen to know which season this was from or any other information? I tried to look the bag but not a lot popped up. Thank you in advance!


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry , but it's fake.




Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## CJ505

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks authentic as well.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Eeduh

Hi, firstly, thank you in advance.
I've tried searching through the forums but to no vail.
Anyone bought Longchamp from mmall.com.sg before? Is it authentic? Price looks too good! 

Thanks again!


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LP LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller, a friend of mine (facebook link) : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photos are thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

http://pho.to/9kJG6

http://pho.to/9kJG6

Thankyou so much. Sorry for posting this again and again. It may have been overlooked. Thankss!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp glorificus diversus
> Seller: lydkatttt
> Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-glorificus-diversus-55ed9a52713fde45de018f08
> Comments: The size is about the same as the small Le Pliage but this isn't foldable. Would you happen to know which season this was from or any other information? I tried to look the bag but not a lot popped up. Thank you in advance!



Limited edition... tweed Glorificus Diversus same as what it says on the front...released 2011(or 2012 not very sure) ... certain UK boutiques only. There were so many special and limited editions to keep absolute track of so I might be off by a year. 

This one is Authentic for sure.


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LP LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller: a friend of mine (facebook link) : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photos are thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

http://pho.to/9kJG6

http://pho.to/9kJG6

Thankyou so much. Sorry for posting this again and again. It may have been overlooked. Thankss!


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LP LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller: a friend of mine (facebook link) : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photos the seller posted in her account were thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

http://pho.to/9kJG6

http://pho.to/9kJG6

Thankyou so much. Sorry for posting this again and again. It may have been overlooked. Thankss!


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Limited edition... tweed Glorificus Diversus same as what it says on the front...released 2011(or 2012 not very sure) ... certain UK boutiques only. There were so many special and limited editions to keep absolute track of so I might be off by a year.
> 
> This one is Authentic for sure.


Thank you so much for giving my bag a look. Thank you for all the information as well because I had no idea where this Limited Edition bag was originally from!


----------



## Yanhearts

Possible to authenticate this?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Medium Cuir in Pebble
Name of the seller: Via Como 7
Link to item: http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Yanhearts/library/Longchamp Cuir?sort=2&page=1

Thanks!


----------



## Rx4y5z

Hi cld u help authenticate this bag:
Seller: Lazada
Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Blue


----------



## goldfish19

Rx4y5z said:


> Hi cld u help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Seller: Lazada
> 
> Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Blue




Please read page one for which photos are needed for authentication.


----------



## goldfish19

Yanhearts said:


> Possible to authenticate this?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Medium Cuir in Pebble
> Name of the seller: Via Como 7
> Link to item: http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Yanhearts/library/Longchamp Cuir?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Thanks!




Album is private


----------



## penance85

Hi  This is my first longchamp bag and I am hoping it turns out to be real
thank you for the help!

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Neo small in poppy

*Name of the seller*: Luxury Lady via Tradesy


----------



## Yanhearts

goldfish19 said:


> Album is private


Ok! Updated to Public!


----------



## goldfish19

Yanhearts said:


> Possible to authenticate this?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Medium Cuir in Pebble
> Name of the seller: Via Como 7
> Link to item: http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Yanhearts/library/Longchamp Cuir?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## sassy_gal18

hi, please authenticate my first ever longchamp bag. thanks big time. 

name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Miaou" (in navy, large long handle)

seller: berries online shop 

link to seller : https://mobile.facebook.com/ariesberlyn/photos/pcb.419922818213967/419918128214436/?type=3&source=48


link to photos:
http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/sassy_gal18/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


thank you.


----------



## ianeyanian

Name: LARGE LE PLIAGE  LONG CHAMP NEO IN NAVY

Seller: a friend of mine (facebook link) : 

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1547421579&tsid=0.9150105849839747&source=typeahead  

- i dont think the photos the seller posted in her account were thesame as the actual product delivered to me. 
Please help me authenticate my long champ. Hoping to get a refund. Thank you so much.

Link of the actual photos of the bag delivered to me: 

http://pho.to/9kJG6

http://pho.to/9kJG6

Thankyou so much. Sorry for posting this again and again. It may have been overlooked. Thankss!


----------



## EGBDF

sassy_gal18 said:


> hi, please authenticate my first ever longchamp bag. thanks big time.
> 
> name: Longchamp Le Pliage "Miaou" (in navy, large long handle)
> 
> seller: berries online shop
> 
> link to seller : https://mobile.facebook.com/ariesberlyn/photos/pcb.419922818213967/419918128214436/?type=3&source=48
> 
> 
> link to photos:
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/sassy_gal18/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> thank you.



Hi sassygal-I don't feel qualified to authenticate a mioau but I see something that concerns me about this one-please wait for another authenticator.

eta-after looking at the seller I wouldn't buy ANYTHING from them. I see obvious fakes.


----------



## sassy_gal18

thank you EGbDF for checking my post. i asked the seller a couple of times if her items were authentic. she keeps on telling me that it's 100% authentic. but then i have a feeling that it's not. specially after seeing my bag. maybe a high class replica.


----------



## goldfish19

sassy_gal18 said:


> thank you EGbDF for checking my post. i asked the seller a couple of times if her items were authentic. she keeps on telling me that it's 100% authentic. but then i have a feeling that it's not. specially after seeing my bag. maybe a high class replica.




I checked the sellers page. I agree-- so many fakes being sold there. Keep away.


----------



## sassy_gal18

thank you goldfish19. i am now convinced that she's not legit.


----------



## newbiecollector

Hi! Can you authenticate this for me please? If its fake, can you tell me why so that i can return this to the seller. Thank you so much!! Don't mind the dark spot on the pictures, its from my camera.

Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS LARGE TOTE BAG LONG HANDLE and LONGCHAMP PLANETES TOTE MEDIUM SIZE 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/796s3x46i9hrunk/AAANiFX0RKovypzjiY_GHrRXa?dl=0


----------



## goldfish19

newbiecollector said:


> Hi! Can you authenticate this for me please? If its fake, can you tell me why so that i can return this to the seller. Thank you so much!! Don't mind the dark spot on the pictures, its from my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS LARGE TOTE BAG LONG HANDLE and LONGCHAMP PLANETES TOTE MEDIUM SIZE
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/796s3x46i9hrunk/AAANiFX0RKovypzjiY_GHrRXa?dl=0




Kindly follow format. Please read page 1.
Link to seller?


----------



## newbiecollector

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly follow format. Please read page 1.
> Link to seller?



Sorry for not meeting the exact format on my first post... Here it goes:

Hi! Can you authenticate these bags for me please? If its fake, can you tell me why so that i can return this to the seller. Thank you so much!! Don't mind the dark spot on the pictures, its from my camera.

First Item

Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS LARGE TOTE BAG LONG HANDLE 
Name of the seller: Bought these bags from a friend and she told me that these bags are 100% authentic

Photos of the first item:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nh3157i95ba1xu/00.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nyprlnvqrtfsxmh/01.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/675d3iy34s1ghty/02.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kk16oac7ujsn7na/03.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9lz8ggdhwwpfjaz/04.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2kmqzd6kyy157k1/05.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7v7ta665tdewbe/06.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q4vi8l58xbk5pch/08.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wm17i7bi5o7u5vi/09.jpg?dl=0

Second Item:

Name: LONGCHAMP PLANETES TOTE MEDIUM SIZE 
Name of the seller: Still, bought this is from my friend

Photos of the second item:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qy27nohwssbp2wm/10.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iufg63pd7a23zqf/11.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gz79sdl50e2t4lq/12.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6xd887tl8cywhn/13.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ykj4gvavz9qih6k/14.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ly8lskmmj4oegbq/15.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9wo8sdb4jk7zzp/16.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsxlglkwmkr5ng4/17.jpg?dl=0

Thank you and I'm hoping that you could help me about these items.


----------



## Ron1021

Please authenticate for me 

Name/item description: LP Le pliage neo in Red/Poppy
Name of the seller: Thebagmaster (Philippines) 

The seller claimed to a newspaper in the Philippines that the products are all 100% original

Note: I can't remove the sticker on the tag because if I do then the warranty will be ''void'' but the tag reads:

NMD TWI/M/02

Longchamp Paris
Made in France

0969961
1515578545


----------



## Ron1021

The links to the seller's websites of the LP Le pliage neo in Red/Poppy

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/thebagmasterph
seller's own website: http://thebagmasterph.com/


----------



## slycookies

goldfish19 said:


> If you read previous posts in this authentication thread, you will see that the bagmaster sells fake longchamp bags. Also, please read page 1. We need better photos for authentication but from what you posted, I see many red flags. I don't think your bag is authentic.


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Please backread... bagmasterph.com has sold a lot of fakes.
> Because of this, (as a personal choice) I am reserving the right NOT to authenticate any item from said merchant anymore.
> Thank you.
> ....


 


goldfish19 said:


> Could it be that thebagmasterph which has its own website, is the same bagmaster that sells on zalora?
> 
> Nevertheless, it is important to only post link to the seller from which the bag was bought, and also, *to post photos of the bag that you took yourself.*
> 
> I just checked Zalora and I saw many fake Longchamp bags there selling under TheBagMaster. I would avoid both websites.


 


Ron1021 said:


> The links to the seller's websites of the LP Le pliage neo in Red/Poppy
> 
> facebook: https://www.facebook.com/thebagmasterph
> seller's own website: http://thebagmasterph.com/


 
Just so you are aware, you can use the "search" feature on this thread and find that several bags from bagmasterph has already been determined to sell fake bags to the disappointment of the buyers.  I have quoted a few above but if you scroll back even to page 93 forward, you can see for yourself.

Someone may come and give you another opinion but do not be disappointed if one of our fabulous authenticators declines to review your purchase.


----------



## Adiyang

Please authenticate:

Longchamp / Neo / Small / Emerald

They are selling this for 6k in our office.. I'd like to have its authenticity verified. Thanks! 

(Sadly, safari allows me only 1 photo to upload)


----------



## Yanhearts

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Yanhearts

slycookies said:


> Just so you are aware, you can use the "search" feature on this thread and find that several bags from bagmasterph has already been determined to sell fake bags to the disappointment of the buyers.  I have quoted a few above but if you scroll back even to page 93 forward, you can see for yourself.
> 
> Someone may come and give you another opinion but do not be disappointed if one of our fabulous authenticators declines to review your purchase.




But I am pretty sure someone who bought from there is going to ask again.


----------



## sassy_gal18

thebagmaster and thewatchmaster are the same isn't it? if it weren't on this page i think i already bought my 2nd fake lc miaou from them. their items can be deceiving. tempting to be added.


----------



## HelpingGrandma

Hello! I was wondering if you would please evaluate this bag for me? My grandma was really happy when she found this bag at a second hand antique store in the US but I'm not so sure this bag is authentic and she won't believe me so I'll leave it to the authenticators.  

My grandma and I would really appreciate your help  

Name/item description/: LP Le pliage long handle in light blue? (It looks light blue to me)
Name of the seller: second hand antique store in the US


----------



## rx4dsoul

HelpingGrandma said:


> My grandma and I would really appreciate your help
> 
> Name/item description/: LP Le pliage long handle in light blue? (It looks light blue to me)
> Name of the seller: second hand antique store



Please re-check if the tag shown is indeed the item's original tag... if  it is, I reserve the right not to authenticate this item as a matter of personal choice. 

Reason:
That tag (while real) says Pink Le Pliage (2011-2012 Fuchsia) and bag should come with a white interior. It does not belong with the rest of the photos shown. 


No offense to your grandmother.


----------



## HelpingGrandma

rx4dsoul said:


> Please re-check if the tag shown is indeed the item's original tag... if  it is, I reserve the right not to authenticate this item as a matter of personal choice.
> 
> Reason:
> That tag (while real) says Pink Le Pliage (2011-2012 Fuchsia) and bag should come with a white interior. It does not belong with the rest of the photos shown.
> 
> 
> No offense to your grandmother.


Hi rx4dsoul

I double checked the pics I posted and that tag pic is really the tag in the bag and the interior of the bag is light brown (and its not just from staining, the interior is really light brown) and not white. Is that possible?


----------



## FrostVandals

Hi a friend gave me a this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thanks!

Name: Longchamp Marinière Medium Long Handle Tote - Violet

Pictures:


----------



## JW88

Pls help me authenticate this longchamp bag i buy last weeks.
Name/Description : longchamp planetes/ medium size/ black color/long handle
seller: longchamp blossom at facebook


----------



## rx4dsoul

FrostVandals said:


> Hi a friend gave me a this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Marinière Medium Long Handle Tote - Violet
> 
> Pictures:



I'm afraid this does not look right to me.

As a matter of personal opinion I discourage authentication of gifts.


----------



## newbiecollector

Sorry for posting this again. Please help me with this. Please. Can you authenticate these bags for me please? If its fake, can you tell me why so that i can return this to the seller (a friend). Thank you so much!! Don't mind the dark spot on the pictures, its from my camera.

First Item

Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS LARGE TOTE BAG LONG HANDLE 
Name of the seller: Bought these bags from a friend and she told me that these bags are 100% authentic

Photos of the first item:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nh3157i95ba1xu/00.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nyprlnvqrtfsxmh/01.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/675d3iy34s1ghty/02.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kk16oac7ujsn7na/03.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9lz8ggdhwwpfjaz/04.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2kmqzd6kyy157k1/05.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7v7ta665tdewbe/06.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q4vi8l58xbk5pch/08.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wm17i7bi5o7u5vi/09.jpg?dl=0

Second Item:

Name: LONGCHAMP PLANETES TOTE MEDIUM SIZE 
Name of the seller: Still, bought this is from my friend

Photos of the second item:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qy27nohwssbp2wm/10.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iufg63pd7a23zqf/11.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gz79sdl50e2t4lq/12.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6xd887tl8cywhn/13.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ykj4gvavz9qih6k/14.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ly8lskmmj4oegbq/15.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9wo8sdb4jk7zzp/16.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsxlglkwmkr5ng4/17.jpg?dl=0

Thank you and I'm hoping that you could help me about these items.


----------



## Adiyang

Good day! Please help determine the authenticity of this bag. I bought this last week and I want to have it checked. Thank you! &#128522;

Longchamp Neo Small in Emerald

I made it into a collage since Im having trouble uploading more than 1 photo.


----------



## kmllmk1

Hi Can You please help me authenticate this black longchamp satchel le pliage heritage bag? I bought it second hand from a friend.  Thank you in advance

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9e40fe0fba8fa0c0b53dbed1d07adca8&oe=56192D95

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=add11aae4b2e9942fc22b9752eb11f90&oe=56190458

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a3d50d3ce0d4a29994296fc1a7481544&oe=56195C75

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b143a40f9f272446d145679c25dcaf24&oe=561A3CE3

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ecbc302af5c022be4a57974fa5fde42e&oe=561A4143

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e3c112a16e54cf4b2da7eb24ea2d4bbc&oe=56193D66

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0dcf98a66c6cffe2c2741fff80665b00&oe=56195102

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b91ff0f47720a80ccb3c524f4faebf00&oe=561A45D0


----------



## kjvm

Pls help me authenticate this.
LC Medium short handle
Color pink
Seller abbbi17674
Ebay item # 181895279830


----------



## FrostVandals

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid this does not look right to me.
> 
> As a matter of personal opinion I discourage authentication of gifts.



I understand. I wanted to know because she got it at 70% off online and Im thinking of buying from the same store but wanted to know for sure it's not fake. Please reconsider ; _ ;;;;

This is the one i wanted to purchase online:

NAME: Longchamp Marinière Tote- Coral
LINK: http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/mobile/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/d/157807-longchamp-marinire-tote-coral

Thank you!


----------



## tephie08

hello! can you authenticate this longchamp planetes/ medium/short handle/navy blue just by sending you the picture of the tag?


----------



## DiJe40

Hello, please can you authenticate 
Sac pliage tour eiffel longchamp
Color red
Item number : 181893194055
Seller : sergius2004
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181893194055&globalID=EBAY-FR


----------



## seton

DiJe40 said:


> Hello, please can you authenticate
> Sac pliage tour eiffel longchamp
> Color red
> Item number : 181893194055
> Seller : sergius2004
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181893194055&globalID=EBAY-FR





you need the pix listed in first post.


----------



## DiJe40

seton said:


> you need the pix listed in first post.




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181893194055&globalID=EBAY-FR 

I'm sorry..I don't know what you mean..?


----------



## EGBDF

DiJe40 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181893194055&globalID=EBAY-FR
> 
> I'm sorry..I don't know what you mean..?



ask the seller for a picture of the inner tag


----------



## DiJe40

EGBDF said:


> ask the seller for a picture of the inner tag




I will do..thank you


----------



## pbnjam

Request for authenticating help. TIA!

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage limiteded Red Great Wall Of China
*Name of the seller*: 268eddie
*Item no*.: 131622703482
*Link the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Authen...ina-Handbag-/131622703482?hash=item1ea553117a


----------



## rx4dsoul

pbnjam said:


> Request for authenticating help. TIA!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage limiteded Red Great Wall Of China
> *Name of the seller*: 268eddie
> *Item no*.: 131622703482
> *Link the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Authen...ina-Handbag-/131622703482?hash=item1ea553117a



Looks good.


----------



## pbnjam

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



Awesome! Thanks a lot! I need a Great Wall in my collection.


----------



## Good_girls

Hi @rx4dsoul, could you pls kindly authenticate this for me?

LC Neo small in billbery
From FB seller
Here som

Hope this pics good enough.

Thank you


----------



## kjvm

kjvm said:


> Pls help me authenticate this.
> LC Medium short handle
> Color pink
> Seller abbbi17674
> Ebay item # 181895279830



Pls authenticate.


----------



## JW88

JW88 said:


> Pls help me authenticate this longchamp bag i buy last weeks
> Name/Description : longchamp planetes/ medium size/ black color/long handle
> seller: longchamp blossom at facebook
> Thank you


----------



## DiJe40

DiJe40 said:


> Hello, please can you authenticate
> Sac pliage tour eiffel longchamp
> Color red
> Item number : 181893194055
> Seller : sergius2004
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181893194055&globalID=EBAY-FR




This is a pic of the tag..thank you x


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please help authenticate this bag! Seller says authentic but would like an expert second opinion!

Item: tan veau foulonne backpack

Link: http://******/1OvRAtU

Site: poshmark

If authentic, would love to know more information on this bag! Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

DiJe40 said:


> This is a pic of the tag..thank you x
> View attachment 3154438



Looks good, in my opinion


----------



## GSJeng

Hi! Please help authenticate this Longchamp LM Cuir Shoulder Bag.. I'm a new online reseller and I wouldn't want to be selling fake Longchampp bags. Your response would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance! =)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463235015514&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463241682180&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463261682178&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463275015510&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463298348841&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463321682172&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463338348837&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater


----------



## goldfish19

GSJeng said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this Longchamp LM Cuir Shoulder Bag.. I'm a new online reseller and I wouldn't want to be selling fake Longchampp bags. Your response would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance! =)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463235015514&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463241682180&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463261682178&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463275015510&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463298348841&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463321682172&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1486463338348837&set=pcb.1486463545015483&type=3&theater




Your links are not working


----------



## DiJe40

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good, in my opinion




Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## GSJeng

Hi!  Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag I recently bought.. thank you! =)

Name: Longchamp LM Cuir Shoulder Bag Leather in Pin
Seller's Name: Nicolettes.PH


----------



## goldfish19

GSJeng said:


> Hi!  Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag I recently bought.. thank you! =)
> 
> Name: Longchamp LM Cuir Shoulder Bag Leather in Pin
> Seller's Name: Nicolettes.PH




I see many red flags. I don't think it's authentic. Sorry


----------



## GSJeng

goldfish19 said:


> I see many red flags. I don't think it's authentic. Sorry




Ohhh.. Can you say on which aspect? Thanks for your response.


----------



## kjvm

kjvm said:


> Pls help me authenticate this.
> LC Medium short handle
> Color pink
> Seller abbbi17674
> Ebay item # 181895279830



I hope you can help me authenticate this.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Name: Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Convertible
Name of the seller: 'Jen' @ Tradesy
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-satchel-tote-cross-body-bag-purple-5761999/?tref=category


----------



## hitt

Item Description: Longchamp leather handbag(Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Clutch in Blue? Navy Blue?)
Name of Seller: kenshay
Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-leather-handbag-561025067fab3a8e5200af35

Comments: I compared it with the other LPC Clutch I purchased on eBay that was authenticated earlier. It looks good but would love a second or third opinion on it. Below are personal photos. The lighting made it hard to take a photo of the tag so I slipped a white piece of paper behind it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> Item Description: Longchamp leather handbag(Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Clutch in Blue? Navy Blue?)
> Name of Seller: kenshay
> Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-leather-handbag-561025067fab3a8e5200af35
> 
> Comments: I compared it with the other LPC Clutch I purchased on eBay that was authenticated earlier. It looks good but would love a second or third opinion on it. Below are personal photos. The lighting made it hard to take a photo of the tag so I slipped a white piece of paper behind it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Looks good! Color is navy from the first ever collection of Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good! Color is navy from the first ever collection of Le Pliage Cuir.



Thanks for giving it a look. And thank you for shining light on the exact color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MareSerenitatus said:


> Name: Le Pliage Neo Bilberry Convertible
> Name of the seller: 'Jen' @ Tradesy
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-satchel-tote-cross-body-bag-purple-5761999/?tref=category



Authentic.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Please help authenticate this bag! Seller says authentic but would like an expert second opinion!
> 
> Item: tan veau foulonne backpack
> 
> Link: http://******/1OvRAtU
> 
> Site: poshmark
> 
> If authentic, would love to know more information on this bag! Thank you!




Just checking back on this one! Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Hi ladies, please authenticate.  I asked Seller for a pick of the inside tag, which I have attached.  Thank you!


Item:  Longchamp Jeremy Scott Keyboard Le Pliage Travel Bag
Seller:  solefromearth99
Item no: 111675591620
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/11167559162...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## Herekitty123

Hi i want to know if this is real or fake before i purchase from an online seller

Type: longchamp Neo emerald medium
Seller: @brandssupplyph

Thank you so much (sorry for the pics, these where sent by the seller since i requested for authentication marks or pics thank you)


----------



## Herekitty123

It seems i can only post one pic per post :/


----------



## goldfish19

Herekitty123 said:


> Hi i want to know if this is real or fake before i purchase from an online seller
> 
> 
> 
> Type: longchamp Neo emerald medium
> 
> Seller: @brandssupplyph
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much (sorry for the pics, these where sent by the seller since i requested for authentication marks or pics thank you)




All I see on that seller's page are fakes. One HUGE RED FLAG is the price. How can one get a new season bag for 1/3 of the European price? Another red flag: seller is selling colors/styles that were never made by longchamp.


----------



## Herekitty123

Here are the other pictures of the longchamp Neo emerald medium


----------



## Herekitty123

goldfish19 said:


> All I see on that seller's page are fakes. One HUGE RED FLAG is the price. How can one get a new season bag for 1/3 of the European price? Another red flag: seller is selling colors/styles that were never made by longchamp.


Thank you for that.. Now i can be sure not to regret not buying  i was having trouble posting all the pictures here.. But thanks for answering my question


----------



## JW88

Hi... Please authenticate this bag for me. I just bought it last week. Thank You . 

Item: Longchamp planetes/ medium size/ long handle/ black colour


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Hi ladies, please authenticate.  I asked Seller for a pick of the inside tag, which I have attached.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item:  Longchamp Jeremy Scott Keyboard Le Pliage Travel Bag
> Seller:  solefromearth99
> Item no: 111675591620
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/11167559162...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

JW88 said:


> Hi... Please authenticate this bag for me. I just bought it last week. Thank You .
> 
> Item: Longchamp planetes/ medium size/ long handle/ black colour



Looks fake.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## littlewhitebear

Please authenticate!
Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag - Dark Blue
Seller: chunhui_123
Item number: 221887146433
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221887146433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

kjvm said:


> Pls authenticate.




I don't see any red flags but then again your photos are not clear. They should be high resolution, clear shots of the tag and other parts.


----------



## goldfish19

littlewhitebear said:


> Please authenticate!
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag - Dark Blue
> Seller: chunhui_123
> Item number: 221887146433
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221887146433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I don't think this is authentic.


----------



## EGBDF

littlewhitebear said:


> Please authenticate!
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag - Dark Blue
> Seller: chunhui_123
> Item number: 221887146433
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221887146433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





goldfish19 said:


> I don't think this is authentic.



I agree w/goldfish


----------



## tsina

Please authenticate this. This has satin feels, not sure whether that is expected. Thank you!
Item: Longchamp Neo


----------



## goldfish19

tsina said:


> Please authenticate this. This has satin feels, not sure whether that is expected. Thank you!
> Item: Longchamp Neo




Kindly read page 1 and also pls follow format. Thanks


----------



## mdi93

Good evening. I want to know if this one is authentic so if it's fake I can return it to my friend fron New Zealand. Thanks!

Long Champ Neo Medium Short Handle Turquoise 
Seller: RChan


----------



## mdi93

Hello, can you review my post? #1563. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

mdi93 said:


> Hello, can you review my post? #1563. Thanks!




Please read page 1 of this thread and also kindly follow format.


----------



## mdi93

LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Turquoise 
Seller: Private Seller 

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r494/marydanielleisip/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse7neu4qo.jpeg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r494/marydanielleisip/Mobile Uploads/image_zpscodjpnmy.jpeg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r494/marydanielleisip/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse7neu4qo.jpeg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r494/marydanielleisip/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsapywbcdr.jpeg

Thanks!


----------



## tsina

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly read page 1 and also pls follow format. Thanks


Hello, uploading better images. This is a Longchamp Neo, and got this from Korea. Thanks!!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Just checking back on this one! Thank you!




Hi received the actual bag today. Here are my pics


----------



## meeshellie

Hello, please authenticate for me. Much appreciated! 

LP Large Tote Bag in Lagoon Blue
Name of the seller: littledragonboutique2 (eBay)

*Zipper also has YKK and 45 markings, but I was unable to upload them as I reached the max amount of links. Additionally, I tried to follow the format as close as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicnic3117

Hi. Seeking help to authenticate the following item please. Appreciate the help. Thank in advance.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
Color: Navy
Size: Small
Listing number: 1512578556
Seller: Gift from friends

Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

meeshellie said:


> Hello, please authenticate for me. Much appreciated!
> 
> LP Large Tote Bag in Lagoon Blue
> Name of the seller: littledragonboutique2 (eBay)
> 
> *Zipper also has YKK and 45 markings, but I was unable to upload them as I reached the max amount of links. Additionally, I tried to follow the format as close as possible. Thanks in advance!



Fake,
 I looked at the seller's other listings and other fakes have been sold.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi received the actual bag today. Here are my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162583
> View attachment 3162586
> View attachment 3162588
> View attachment 3162591
> View attachment 3162592
> View attachment 3162593
> View attachment 3162594



Authentic, from the Veau Foulonne line.


----------



## meeshellie

EGBDF said:


> Fake,
> I looked at the seller's other listings and other fakes have been sold.




Thanks!


----------



## Fallorinamm

Hi please authenticate
Bought from friend
Lc long handle large le pliage shopping bag in black


https://toliveistobehappy.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-received_927031497372032.jpeg

https://toliveistobehappy.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-received_927031514038697.jpeg


https://toliveistobehappy.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-received_927031327372049.jpeg


https://toliveistobehappy.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-received_927031557372026.jpeg

https://toliveistobehappy.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-received_927031544038694.jpeg


----------



## Awwlibrary

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic, from the Veau Foulonne line.




Thanks!


----------



## missywinter

I have been missing a while from this forum, and now i am back...

Just want to say to all the authenticator good job  helping alot of people and me also! I also been learning alot from this page as i bought quite number of time for LC and it help me to avoid fakes  

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] thank you!


----------



## Nicnic3117

Nicnic3117 said:


> Hi. Seeking help to authenticate the following item please. Appreciate the help. Thank in advance.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Color: Navy
> Size: Small
> Listing number: 1512578556
> Seller: Gift from friends
> 
> Thank you



Hi. Please help me authenticate post #1570. Thank you.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

So I bought a Le Pliage in a rare color recently from a German platform called Kleiderkreisel and it arrived today. I had to get it because of the color that I only saw 1-2x in real life before. I'm a total sucker for that Skype blue/turquoise. My pics show it more blue than in reality. Color code should be 828, but couldn't find it in color code tables.

Anyway, this is the 

short handle small shopping tote

I got doubts about its authenticity when I saw the stitching in the tabs, the distance from stitching to the edges is different. In addition the thread on the tabs is thinner than on the handles or main flap. The thread color underneath is brown though as it should be. But the back of the flap is missing the indent of the rider and horse logo. Also the font on the zipper is slightly different than on my other Le Pliages (not as old as this Made in France model though). 

Can anyone tell me if these characteristics are normal for an older/Made in France bag or if I got a fake?


----------



## kelj151911

Hi can I get help authenticating this item
Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Fig

what's throwing me off is the backside of the snap which reads ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4B. The colour is from the SS2015 season but in 2013 the snap on the backside was changed to reading LONGCHAMP written twice






























thanks!








http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaguarxf

Hi, 

Please help me to solve if this bag is fake. Bought it second hand, the seller is private person. She claims the bag is real. Paid 60 for real Longchamp les plias victoire horse bag.


----------



## Jaguarxf

Here is another picture


----------



## Jaguarxf

Here's the third pic. Thank you for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrackBerryCream said:


> So I bought a Le Pliage in a rare color recently from a German platform called Kleiderkreisel and it arrived today. I had to get it because of the color that I only saw 1-2x in real life before. I'm a total sucker for that Skype blue/turquoise. My pics show it more blue than in reality. Color code should be 828, but couldn't find it in color code tables.
> 
> Anyway, this is the
> 
> short handle small shopping tote
> 
> I got doubts about its authenticity when I saw the stitching in the tabs, the distance from stitching to the edges is different. In addition the thread on the tabs is thinner than on the handles or main flap. The thread color underneath is brown though as it should be. But the back of the flap is missing the indent of the rider and horse logo. Also the font on the zipper is slightly different than on my other Le Pliages (not as old as this Made in France model though).
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these characteristics are normal for an older/Made in France bag or if I got a fake?
> 
> View attachment 3164489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164493
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164494
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164496



Authentic.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much! [emoji1]


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> Fake,
> I looked at the seller's other listings and other fakes have been sold.


I saw a bunch of this seller's listings on eBay, and I seriously questioned the authenticity of them!  The wording is so weird, too!  I really wish there was a way to tell people to stop bidding because they have so many things listed.  The things I really questioned were:

1. Why do they need to sell under 2 names?

2. If you're here in NYC, why/how on earth do your pictures have palm trees in the background?

3. Why are your items "in a storage unit?"  And you have everything in there?  So fishy!

4. Every single listing says "I saved this small stock by luck."  What on earth do you mean?  You saved it by luck?  Umm, no.  And a "stock" is more than one!

5. What is a "boast" in your collection?  That's not English!

6. What's with the Hello Kitty dolls?  Longchamp is a French brand...it's just weird, anyway. 

7. Plastic on the handles is usually a giveaway.  I've only seen it on some cuirs, some neos wrapped in plastic from the Bloomie's fulfillment center, etc.

8. The thing about returning it if your kitten doesn't like it is beyond weird!  

Can I say "weird" enough times?


----------



## pbnjam

This looks good to me but I'd rather get a seal of approval here. I tried to get this last time but the transaction went terribly wrong. So here I go again.

Request for authenticating help. TIA!

*Name/item description/specific item* LONGCHAMP RED GREAT WALL LE PLIAGE LARGE TOTE BAG  FRANCE 
*Name of the seller*: hbyc
*Item no*.: 301778501677
*Link the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/30177850167...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## Purple6

Hi 

Could you please help me authenticate this bag.
Longchamp Cuir Small
Much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Purple6

continue..
Please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Small
Thanks


----------



## FRANCESCASOLI

I can only talk about small size lc le pliage short top handle bags because this is what i sell.i think one of the ways to know if they are authentic is to measure the size of the item since lc only manufactures same size for the same model. I know they are precise in their measurements since they have special gadgets for that.

For small le pliage short top handle bag it is 21x21x14 cm or 8 1/4 x 8 1/4 x5 1/2 in.cowhide trimmings.handle 10 cm/4 in; top length 30 cm/12 in. 

If you bought other than these measurements for small le pliage short top handle bag, they must be fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> continue..
> Please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Small
> Thanks




Link to seller? Kindly follow proper format. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> continue..
> Please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Small
> Thanks




Also a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## Purple6

Bought from ebay.
Seller: faidra166
Item No: 111782317506
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111782317506?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate ladies

Thanks so much


----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


> Bought from ebay.
> Seller: faidra166
> Item No: 111782317506
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111782317506?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate ladies
> 
> Thanks so much


please let me know if photos good enough.
Thank you


----------



## Nicnic3117

Nicnic3117 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate post #1570. Thank you.



Please help me. Sorry did i get the format wrongly?
Thank you.


----------



## debra_8th

Dear Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp. The seller sent me a direct PayPal Invoice for this transaction.

TIA. 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small - Bilberry
Name of the seller: sarbak06
Item no.: 161865738977
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161865738977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My own photos are attached:


----------



## debra_8th

Some more photos:


----------



## goldfish19

debra_8th said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp. The seller sent me a direct PayPal Invoice for this transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small - Bilberry
> 
> Name of the seller: sarbak06
> 
> Item no.: 161865738977
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161865738977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> My own photos are attached:




Authentic in my opinion [emoji4]


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> please let me know if photos good enough.
> Thank you




Looks good but to be 100% please post a CLEAR photo of the tag. Close up and in natural light.


----------



## debra_8th

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion [emoji4]



Thanks, goldfish19.  I was worry seeing the clear tag is not properly cut. This is the first time I saw authentic "not so perfect" tag. lol. I'm glad it's authentic.


----------



## tsina

tsina said:


> Hello, uploading better images. This is a Longchamp Neo, and got this from Korea. Thanks!!



Hello, please authenticate. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good but to be 100% please post a CLEAR photo of the tag. Close up and in natural light.


Thanks goldfish19.
I managed to take much better photo with flash it works.
If you dont mind confirm it with me.
Thanks you so much


----------



## Purple6

Hi I'm not sure if this is the right place just found out my Longchamp  Cuir one is different than the other. One of the bag's zipper doesnt go  all the way. Do you know if this is considered faulty? Does anyone zipper like this?
I have taken the bag to Longchamp store and been told is authentic but the zipper really show bad production. Please help?

Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Thanks goldfish19.
> I managed to take much better photo with flash it works.
> If you dont mind confirm it with me.
> Thanks you so much




Please see the previous post (le pliage cuir in bilberry). The plastic tag should appear as clear as that.


----------



## Shze

Dear authenticators, your help is much appreciated. I found the material to be different from the one in the boutique romania made but seller insist its authentic.

Longchamp Le Pilage Neo medium black
Seller from Carousell.


----------



## Shze

Pic 2


----------



## Shze

Pic3


----------



## Shze

Pic4


----------



## Shze

Pic5


----------



## Shze

Pic 6


----------



## Shze

Pic7


----------



## Shze

Pic8


----------



## Shze

Pic9


----------



## Shze

Last pic. Thanks!


----------



## Shze

One more pic i left out


----------



## cm1234

hi, need your help to authenticate my bag

Longchamp Le pliage Neo (Medium)
bought in the boutique

here are the photos:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0Bz4c_NETO-IFSVB1bjdYdUt5SGc?zx=b3lwtjvjrohz
thanks


----------



## adottedbug

Hello! I have received a gift -- my first ever Longchamp bag. I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate my bag. Many many thank you in advance for your help! 

Longchamp Neo with Sling
Color: Black
Size: Small


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Also a better photo of the plastic tag.




Hi..really Im crap at doing this.
Hope this photo pass the test.
Thanks


----------



## Purple6

Still too small I really dont know how to do this...sorry


----------



## Purple6




----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


>



Sorry goldfish..this might be the best I can do??

Thanks so much for your time spent on me alone


----------



## Purple6

debra_8th said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp. The seller sent me a direct PayPal Invoice for this transaction.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small - Bilberry
> Name of the seller: sarbak06
> Item no.: 161865738977
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161865738977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> My own photos are attached:



Hi..
I know Im not the expert.
Just saw your tag is slightly different than mine.. in terms of wording PARIS (mine R and I are closer??) and I thought I studied this tag that the letter R and I need to be really close compare to other letters?
Is this true?


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hi..
> I know Im not the expert.
> Just saw your tag is slightly different than mine.. in terms of wording PARIS (mine R and I are closer??) and I thought I studied this tag that the letter R and I need to be really close compare to other letters?
> Is this true?




Authentic in my opinion. 

If you want a second opinion, please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm.


----------



## chelseabadge

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Backup
Name of the seller: theprepsternyc
Item no.: 351560806583
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351560806583?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I'm concerned with the drawstring and that there's no zipper. Thanks in advance to you lovely people!


----------



## mk lover

Hi ladies, pls help me , already paid the full price, for me look authentic as im not so good in it but still have doubt bout the authenticity, TIA

Name/item : Longchamp le pliage croc short handle
Name of the seller: Fb private seller
Item no.: N/A
Link to the pic :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a8da1vor2br1ubf/AABbsRG520a4fbCP-i3UC7nja?dl=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelseabadge said:


> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Backup
> Name of the seller: theprepsternyc
> Item no.: 351560806583
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351560806583?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'm concerned with the drawstring and that there's no zipper. Thanks in advance to you lovely people!



It's good.


----------



## bidam019

Hello there! I just purchased Longchamp Eclipse Sarah Morris. I was somehow convinced that it was authentic because when I checked everything online and examined my bag, I thought it was really authentic. But the tag inside was weird, when I checked the Item Code of my bag it didn&#8217;t appear and showed other pictures and articled not related to longchamp instead.

My question, can I really tell whether the bag is authentic by checking the item code?
Please help so I can do further action thanks!

NMA PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0965669
1091519081


----------



## goldfish19

bidam019 said:


> Hello there! I just purchased Longchamp Eclipse Sarah Morris. I was somehow convinced that it was authentic because when I checked everything online and examined my bag, I thought it was really authentic. But the tag inside was weird, when I checked the Item Code of my bag it didnt appear and showed other pictures and articled not related to longchamp instead.
> 
> My question, can I really tell whether the bag is authentic by checking the item code?
> Please help so I can do further action thanks!
> 
> NMA PAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0965669
> 1091519081




Please read page 1 and kindly follow format for authentication. Thanks!


----------



## bidam019

Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS ECLIPSE

Name of the seller: *referred by a friend*

Item no.:  NMA PAC/02
               LONGCHAMP PARIS
               MADE IN FRANCE
               0965669
               1091519081

http://i68.tinypic.com/28ukxg4.jpg


----------



## bidam019

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 and kindly follow format for authentication. Thanks!


I am very sorry i was not able to read the first page and just sent a message here. I was desperate to check my lc authenticity. anyway, I sent another message i hope that one is okay. thank you


----------



## goldfish19

bidam019 said:


> I am very sorry i was not able to read the first page and just sent a message here. I was desperate to check my lc authenticity. anyway, I sent another message i hope that one is okay. thank you




We need photos of the whole bag and other parts of the bag.


----------



## mk lover

goldfish19 said:


> We need photos of the whole bag and other parts of the bag.



Hi goldfish19, I think my post has been skipped.. Pls help TIA,

Hi ladies, pls help me , already paid the full price, for me look authentic as im not so good in it but still have doubt bout the authenticity, TIA

Name/item : Longchamp le pliage croc short handle
Name of the seller: Fb private seller
Item no.: N/A
Link to the pic :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a8da1vor2...-i3UC7nja?dl=0


----------



## jesse831

hello i purchased this item not knowing the brand , just liked it because of how smooth the leather was 
, Name/item : black pebbled leather suitcase 
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A
 pictures taken by me


----------



## texplant

Hello all.  I should have read this thread before buying a le pliage on Ebay. It's supposed to arrive today and I will be back with pictures.


----------



## jorton

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: le pliage large tote in coral
Name of the seller: purchased myself at NR- want to know if it's real, you never know these days!
Item no.: n/a
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 





















Thanks!


----------



## texplant

Small pink Le Pliage tote with long handles purchased NWOT off Ebay.


----------



## texplant

Sorry, more pictures.


----------



## gordomom

Hi there,

I posted the sister to this bag a few years ago and then just found this one. I am hoping it is authentic. It wasn't an auction and the photos were taken by me of the item in my possession.

Please let me know if you need other photos. Thank you in advance!
































http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hello everyone, 

I just purchased this Longchamp scarf. Can someone authenticate this? 

Here are some photos. 

If you need additional information, let me know!  







Thanks in advance!


----------



## debra_8th

Dear Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp. The seller sent me a direct PayPal Invoice for this transaction.

TIA. 

Name: Longchamp Heritage Yellow
Name of the seller: Christine Cadano
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/fran...ntic-and-brand-new-bag-last-color-/1093934773

My own photos are attached:


----------



## goldfish19

debra_8th said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp. The seller sent me a direct PayPal Invoice for this transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Heritage Yellow
> 
> Name of the seller: Christine Cadano
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/fran...ntic-and-brand-new-bag-last-color-/1093934773
> 
> 
> 
> My own photos are attached:




Fake


----------



## goldfish19

texplant said:


> Small pink Le Pliage tote with long handles purchased NWOT off Ebay.




Please read page 1 and kindly follow format


----------



## texplant

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 and kindly follow format



I'm really sorry, I thought I was following the format.

Item - Small Longchamp Le Pliage Shoulder bag in pink.

Seller - purchased NWOT on ebay. 
I did not include the sellers name or link because I didn't know how to remove my personal information. BUt I'll provide the sellers name if required.

The purse is not with me right now but I did try to add better pictures


----------



## goldfish19

texplant said:


> I'm really sorry, I thought I was following the format.
> 
> Item - Small Longchamp Le Pliage Shoulder bag in pink.
> 
> Seller - purchased NWOT on ebay.
> I did not include the sellers name or link because I didn't know how to remove my personal information. BUt I'll provide the sellers name if required.
> 
> The purse is not with me right now but I did try to add better pictures



Name/item description/specific item FIRST: exact listing title
Name of the seller: ebay username
Item no.: from ebay
Link to the item:


----------



## debra_8th

goldfish19 said:


> Fake



Oh I thought so. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## mirammmmel

Hi everyone! I hope you can help me authenticate this Lonchamp NEO from an online seller. See the link below. 


Longchamp NEO in navy blue. 

Name of seller: BellaBorsaPH https://www.facebook.com/bellaborsaph/











I hope you can help me. [emoji5]&#65039; Thanks in advance.


----------



## EGBDF

mirammmmel said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you can help me authenticate this Lonchamp NEO from an online seller. See the link below.
> 
> 
> Longchamp NEO in navy blue.
> 
> Name of seller: BellaBorsaPH https://www.facebook.com/bellaborsaph/
> View attachment 3180415
> View attachment 3180416
> View attachment 3180417
> View attachment 3180418
> View attachment 3180419
> View attachment 3180420
> View attachment 3180421
> View attachment 3180422
> View attachment 3180423
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me. [emoji5]&#65039; Thanks in advance.



fake


----------



## dreva

Dear authenticators.
I just won this on ebay. Would you mind helping me to look at this item, is it vintage?

Planetes crosbody black

Ebay seller : loveforall2014

Item number : 191708746343

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191708746343&alt=web


----------



## texplant

I was able to have my bag authenticated. I do wonder why the seller's name and link is so important in determining if an item is counterfeit or not. I wouldn't want to link an honest seller's name to an implication of selling fakes. Thanks for everyone's help but I'm going back to my usual threads.


----------



## rx4dsoul

texplant said:


> I was able to have my bag authenticated. I do wonder why the seller's name and link is so important in determining if an item is counterfeit or not.



It's not. The authenticators here pretty much can do it without these info.

But we are trying to make it easy for new members / people searching for legit (and not sellers). It helps us in our fight against counterfeits too.

There are surprisingly quite a number of people who just never stop selling fakes and if their name doesnt have associated history thru active links then they continue to make money off us.


----------



## bidam019

Hello everyone! I have sebt authentication request before but i failed to follow the format, I hope I got it right this time. And looking forward to your opinion and validations. Thanks!

Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS ECLIPSE
Name of the seller: *referred by a friend*
Item no.: 1091519081






























Thanks in advance! Have a good day!


----------



## bidam019

¤additional photos


----------



## Lemer11040

Hi can anyone please authenticate the neo for me? I don't see the ykk and/ or no. on the zipper. And a loose thread on the belt.

I don't want to draw a conclusion before professional authentication. Please help

Name Neo short clementine
Seller www.myhabit.com (the link is gone)
Item #1512578422


----------



## Jogginggirl

Hi, everyone. I am new here .please teach me anything if I did wrong. 
I have some longchamp  bags. I want you to take a look at them and authenticate them. 
I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Jogginggirl

Hi, everyone. I am new. Please be kind for my mistakes or manners.
I have longchamp bag . I am not sure it is real or not.
Please teach me and authenticate this. I really want to know. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lemer11040 said:


> Hi can anyone please authenticate the neo for me? I don't see the ykk and/ or no. on the zipper. And a loose thread on the belt.
> 
> I don't want to draw a conclusion before professional authentication. Please help
> 
> Name Neo short clementine
> Seller www.myhabit.com (the link is gone)
> Item #1512578422



Authentic!


----------



## Jogginggirl

Hi, I am having a hard time to post my pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Jogginggirl

Extra pictures.


----------



## Lemer11040

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic!



Thanks @rx4dsoul
the bag is so cute. the only problem is too pop.


----------



## bidam019

Hello everyone! I have sebt authentication request before but i failed to follow the format, I hope I got it right this time. And looking forward to your opinion and validations. Thanks!

Name: LONGCHAMP SARAH MORRIS ECLIPSE
Name of the seller: *referred by a friend*
Item no.: 1091519081






























Thanks in advance! Have a good day!


----------



## bidam019

additional photos (continuation of post #1659)

























Thanks a lot. Your reply will be highly appreciated.


----------



## goldfish19

bidam019 said:


> additional photos (continuation of post #1659)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Your reply will be highly appreciated.




Fake in my opinion.


----------



## bidam019

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.



Thank you for the reply. The seller of this item insisted it was authentic. I wished to return it or at least tell her off however I don't have much knowledge about LC so I don't know the reasons to tell her.. Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## goldfish19

bidam019 said:


> Thank you for the reply. The seller of this item insisted it was authentic. I wished to return it or at least tell her off however I don't have much knowledge about LC so I don't know the reasons to tell her.. Thanks so much for your reply.




Sellers of fake items always claim they are selling authentic items. some even say they are "factory overruns" which didn't pass quality control. 

I hope you get a refund.


----------



## bidam019

I recently bought another LC can somebody help me authenticate this?

NAME: Longchamp Fleurs de Ravello
SELLER: from Instagram seller
ITEM #: 1515577406






























Thanks in advance~


----------



## goldfish19

bidam019 said:


> I recently bought another LC can somebody help me authenticate this?
> 
> NAME: Longchamp Fleurs de Ravello
> SELLER: from Instagram seller
> ITEM #: 1515577406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance~




Photo of tag missing. Also which Instagram seller?


----------



## bidam019

Oh, sorry about that @goldfish19.
here the tag.


----------



## bidam019

Thank you. Yes I guess there are so many who claim their item were authentic. Too sad. That was my first Longchamp


----------



## Purple6

Hello..

Looking at this beautiful Longchamp Cuir Blue Medium 
Could you please authenticate
Seller: beprotogo
Item:321917617049
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Longcham...617049?hash=item4af3c90399:g:0i8AAOSwiLdWB6ou

I only copied from the seller's photos hope they are clear enough.

Thanks again for you help lovely people


----------



## Lemer11040

Hi can anyone please authenticate this large tote bag for me?

Name: large shopping tote in light green
Seller: my friend who said she changed her mind on the color  brought it from bloomingdales
Item no: 1899089590


----------



## eecloset

hi. please help to authenthic this longchamp neo medium short handle. also would like to know if there is longchamp factories selling rejected longchamp bags. thank you in advance.


----------



## kakalina

Hi ladies, please help to authenticate this Longchamp cuir from an eBay UK auction.

Name/item description/specific item:Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Bag

Name of the seller: Charliefarlie63 (eBay UK)

Item no.: 181926534797

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/181926534797


----------



## RLilH

Hello! Please authenticate this Planetes, more photos at the description. Thanks.

Name/item: Longchamp Planetes LLH Beige
Name of the seller: idle_bone
Item no.: 221940846688 
Link to the item: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/221940846688


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> It's not. The authenticators here pretty much can do it without these info.
> 
> But we are trying to make it easy for new members / people searching for legit (and not sellers). It helps us in our fight against counterfeits too.
> 
> There are surprisingly quite a number of people who just never stop selling fakes and if their name doesnt have associated history thru active links then they continue to make money off us.



Very well said rx4dsoul...Couldn't agree more


----------



## eecloset

Hi! Please help to authentic this longchamp bag.

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle Bag

Name of the seller : Longchamaholic @ Carousell
Seller Link : https://carousell.com/longchamaholic/

Item no.: 1515578001

Link to the item : https://carousell.com/p/26203082/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## EGBDF

eecloset said:


> Hi! Please help to authentic this longchamp bag.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle Bag
> 
> Name of the seller : Longchamaholic @ Carousell
> Seller Link : https://carousell.com/longchamaholic/
> 
> Item no.: 1515578001
> 
> Link to the item : https://carousell.com/p/26203082/
> 
> Thank you in advance.



In my opinion this is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kakalina said:


> Hi ladies, please help to authenticate this Longchamp cuir from an eBay UK auction.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Bag
> 
> Name of the seller: Charliefarlie63 (eBay UK)
> 
> Item no.: 181926534797
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/181926534797



Authentic IMO


----------



## rx4dsoul

RLilH said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this Planetes, more photos at the description. Thanks.
> 
> Name/item: Longchamp Planetes LLH Beige
> Name of the seller: idle_bone
> Item no.: 221940846688
> Link to the item: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/221940846688



Authentic IMO.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bidam019 said:


> Oh, sorry about that @goldfish19.
> here the tag.



Fake.
 Kindly take note we do ask for active seller links or links to the item sale. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lemer11040 said:


> Hi can anyone please authenticate this large tote bag for me?
> 
> Name: large shopping tote in light green
> Seller: my friend who said she changed her mind on the color  brought it from bloomingdales
> Item no: 1899089590



Looks Real to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Hello..
> 
> Looking at this beautiful Longchamp Cuir Blue Medium
> Could you please authenticate
> Seller: beprotogo
> Item:321917617049
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Longcham...617049?hash=item4af3c90399:g:0i8AAOSwiLdWB6ou
> 
> I only copied from the seller's photos hope they are clear enough.
> 
> Thanks again for you help lovely people



Looks good.


----------



## Purple6

Thanks dear rx4dsoul


----------



## RLilH

Thank you! It will be my first Longchamp! I'm so excited!


----------



## eecloset

thanks


----------



## eecloset

EGBDF said:


> In my opinion this is fake.



thank you.


----------



## gordomom

Hi there,

Just bumping this in case it was overlooked. If I need to provide additional or better photos, please let me know.

Thank you!
Michelle



gordomom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I posted the sister to this bag a few years ago and then just found this one. I am hoping it is authentic. It wasn't an auction and the photos were taken by me of the item in my possession.
> 
> Please let me know if you need other photos. Thank you in advance!



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## eecloset

Hi!

Thank you so much for helping me to authentic the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short handle.  The seller had done an exchange for me.

Please help to authentic the longchamp bag.

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage « Miaou » Medium Short Handle

Name of the seller : Longchamaholic @ Carousell
Seller Link : https://carousell.com/longchamaholic/

Item no.: 1623576610

Link to the item : https://carousell.com/p/28049088/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

eecloset said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me to authentic the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short handle.  The seller had done an exchange for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help to authentic the longchamp bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage « Miaou » Medium Short Handle
> 
> 
> 
> Name of the seller : Longchamaholic @ Carousell
> 
> Seller Link : https://carousell.com/longchamaholic/
> 
> 
> 
> Item no.: 1623576610
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the item : https://carousell.com/p/28049088/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Fake in my opinion. 

Why do you think the same seller can give you an authentic bag if he/she tried to sell/ sold you a fake one?


----------



## rx4dsoul

gordomom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just bumping this in case it was overlooked. If I need to provide additional or better photos, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Authentic Roseau.


----------



## iamcorrine

Hi! has this been authenticated? I'm also planning to buy a bag from this seller cinquesorelle. Are her items authentic? Thank you.


----------



## iamcorrine

edenjoy_rabanal said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, Please help me authenticate my LC bag please.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> Navy Blue
> Seller: cinquesorelle (intagram online seller)
> 
> Please see the link for a complete set of photos. Thank you.
> 
> http://s868.photobucket.com/user/edenjoy_rabanal/media/IMG_6255.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Hi,

Is this authentic? I'm planning to buy also from this same seller, Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

iamcorrine said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? I'm planning to buy also from this same seller, Thank you.




I have seen that seller selling styles that longchamp didn't even release. That seller is selling fakes.


----------



## kakalina

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic IMO



Thanks babe! Looks like there's gonna be a christmas pressie this year after all


----------



## bubu123

Hi, TPFers. Please help me to authenticate this longchamp! Thank you 

Name : Longchamp Neo Long Handle (Bilberry)


----------



## debra_8th

Dear authenticators,

Would you please authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.

Name: Longchamp LM Cuir Large Tote Handbag
Name of the seller: kidosmamas_corner12
Item no.: 272049330874
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...330874?hash=item3f57675aba:g:LMAAAOSwQoFWOEZy

TIA


----------



## napsipoy

Seller: Sheryl Santos
Style: Longchamp Neo SM Red

May I ask if this is authentic or not? Please see attach pic. I only bought for 3500.


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Longchamp LM Cuir Large Tote Handbag
> Name of the seller: kidosmamas_corner12
> Item no.: 272049330874
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...330874?hash=item3f57675aba:g:LMAAAOSwQoFWOEZy
> 
> TIA



Real.


----------



## bubu123

I just realized I may have no follow the rules for the previous post. Thus, this is a re-post.

Dear Authenticators/TPFers, 

Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. Thank you 

Name: Longchamp Neo Long Handle Bilberry 
Name of the seller: Private Seller from Facebook
Item no.: N/A

Thank you in advance


----------



## gordomom

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Roseau.



Wonderful!! Thank you so much, rx4dsoul!!!


----------



## SeleneMarta

Dear authenticators,

Could you kindly authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.

Name: LONGCHAMP New Le Pliage "Eiffel Tower" Burgundy "Made in France" Handbag
Name of the seller: deerunner1048
Item no.: I am sorry but I am not sure where I can find that? :shame:
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172006513944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rx4dsoul

SeleneMarta said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP New Le Pliage "Eiffel Tower" Burgundy "Made in France" Handbag
> Name of the seller: deerunner1048
> Item no.: I am sorry but I am not sure where I can find that? :shame:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172006513944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Real!


----------



## bubu123

bubu123 said:


> I just realized I may have no follow the rules for the previous post. Thus, this is a re-post.
> 
> Dear Authenticators/TPFers,
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. Thank you
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Long Handle Bilberry
> Name of the seller: Private Seller from Facebook
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3193370
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193372
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193373




Hi, can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## KhaCha

Hi,

Asking for your help in authenticating this bag.

Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Bilberry (Medium)
Name of seller: Ensogo (Philippines)
Item No: N/A
Link: http://m.ensogo.com.ph/#deals/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-short-handle-bilberry-09242015

Since I bought it already, here are the actual pictures:

http://s7.postimg.org/3xg02lcgr/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/otbfc19cr/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/4w5i32qhn/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/tqjy0150b/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/amqmjos63/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/5tbxby1zv/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/ckxahoknv/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/u0rgjdjmj/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/r5edcifmj/image.jpg
http://s23.postimg.org/62e3fm463/image.jpg

Color changes on 3rd and last attachment just occured after uploading. No color changes on the original images in my camera roll.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SeleneMarta

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

KhaCha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Asking for your help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Bilberry (Medium)
> Name of seller: Ensogo (Philippines)
> Item No: N/A
> Link: http://m.ensogo.com.ph/#deals/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-short-handle-bilberry-09242015
> 
> Since I bought it already, here are the actual pictures:
> 
> http://s7.postimg.org/3xg02lcgr/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/otbfc19cr/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/4w5i32qhn/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/tqjy0150b/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/amqmjos63/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/5tbxby1zv/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/ckxahoknv/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/u0rgjdjmj/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/r5edcifmj/image.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/62e3fm463/image.jpg
> 
> Color changes on 3rd and last attachment just occured after uploading. No color changes on the original images in my camera roll.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Your photos are blurry.


----------



## KhaCha

Hi,

Sorry if the previous pictures were blurry. Hope they're better this time:

Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Bilberry (Medium)
Name of Seller: Ensogo Philippines
Item No: N/A
Link: http://m.ensogo.com.ph/#deals/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-short-handle-bilberry-09242015

Actual photos:
http://s29.postimg.org/b8r4pfl7r/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/v4n44z293/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/3y07r1u7b/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/8xxnyzztz/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/a1d6x7v3b/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/h74xzo46f/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/dc1jx3l0n/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/e6sowvi93/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/6f7dkkopz/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/5zridtdev/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/z2adudp2f/image.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

KhaCha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if the previous pictures were blurry. Hope they're better this time:
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Short Handle Bilberry (Medium)
> Name of Seller: Ensogo Philippines
> Item No: N/A
> Link: http://m.ensogo.com.ph/#deals/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-short-handle-bilberry-09242015
> 
> Actual photos:
> http://s29.postimg.org/b8r4pfl7r/image.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Possibly fake. Need better photo of the tag.


----------



## KhaCha

rx4dsoul said:


> Possibly fake. Need better photo of the tag.




Hi,

Sorry again. Here it is:

http://s29.postimg.org/jgymegcvb/image.jpg

The white thing behind it is just a warranty sticker from the merchandiser.

Thank you!


----------



## Dwviera

Hi Rx4dsoul & friends please authenticate this longchamp 

Name: LC le pliage neo Tote bag black
Number: 1899578001
Seller: female daily forum @h_nana
http://forum.femaledaily.com/showthread.php?3607-Mini-Fashion-Sale-Accessories/page7


http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/125202E6-4E27-45D1-BCF8-97646297EF98.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/73451D9A-6437-41B4-ACEB-0EE375C1319F.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/3580C565-0331-43B9-95BF-B93481D1566C.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

KhaCha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry again. Here it is:
> 
> http://s29.postimg.org/jgymegcvb/image.jpg
> 
> The white thing behind it is just a warranty sticker from the merchandiser.
> 
> Thank you!



It's Fake in my opinion. 1


----------



## KhaCha

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake in my opinion. 1



Aside from the tag, what other things made it fake do you think?


----------



## Dwviera

Please reply my post  @rx4dsoul


----------



## goldfish19

Dwviera said:


> Please reply my post  @rx4dsoul




Not enough photos.


----------



## Kate_0208

May i know why? I have a neo exactly like that &#128543;


----------



## marie77

Hi please help in checking if this is authentic. TIA!

Name:LP Medium Long Handle in Lilac 
Name of the seller:  breindellebreinne
Item no.: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...844011?hash=item419df3546b:g:HJkAAOSw~bFWF4Zi
Pics:  













http://imgur.com/dLIGFk9
http://imgur.com/C4qIpzS
http://imgur.com/wQnRDYj


----------



## carmen2211

Name/item: LP Small Long Handle 
Name of the seller: ibag generation / branded lover VIP 

Sorry that the bothering that i found my bag had something in doubt and im suspected tis is not authentic but replicas. For authentic has flawless stitching but i saw mine was sewn poorly at the both Leather tabs back side. Everything were match accordingly those guiding video/web page. Hopefully u can help. 

Here is my album link: 
http://s651.photobucket.com/user/carmen22111/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&src=wap&page=1


----------



## missastina

Dear authenticators,

Could you kindly authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.

Name: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Neo Small Black
Name of the seller: private seller
Item no : 1512578001
Link: 
s11.postimg.org/eqz199j67/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/9gu2hyyxb/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/kdve6qlov/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/7inejz6fj/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/bcbsw0hfz/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/cer1bo6kv/image.jpg

s11.postimg.org/i1icc12rz/image.jpg


----------



## girlypearls

Hello,
May you please help me authenticate this? 
Name of Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote "Taupe" (Large)
Seller:  Username: luxi_baggi (seller on ebay)
Item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...712333?hash=item1c5cd7848d:g:UtsAAOSwZVhWSkcv


----------



## bluelady32

Hi please help me to authenticate Le Pliage Large Navy bag i bought recently. Thanks in advance.

ITEM: LC Le Pliage Large Navy
Picture link: http://s734.photobucket.com/user/helenmae23/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1


----------



## AP919

girlypearls said:


> Hello,
> May you please help me authenticate this?
> Name of Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote "Taupe" (Large)
> Seller:  Username: luxi_baggi (seller on ebay)
> Item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...712333?hash=item1c5cd7848d:g:UtsAAOSwZVhWSkcv


I'm not one of the authenticators, but I've had serious doubts about "luxi_baggi" when seeing this person's items on eBay.  The last time i saw anything there weren't any of these, but in the past, this seller has been selling NUMEROUS "make money on eBay without any products" guides for 99 cents.  


Also, I'm 99% sure things like this bag in mint, which is a hard-to-find/rare color from 2013/2014 is fake.  It's not supposed to have a brown zipper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...512205?hash=item1c5d3f468d:g:a0YAAOSwv-NWVMRX.

Compare to this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...465182?hash=item43e5380f1e:g:sJgAAOSwu-BWOmxl.

In fact, don't LC bags have zippers that match the colors of the bags?

Also, I know I can't be specific because of the people out there who make and sell fakes, but I'm 99% certain there are two things wrong with the plastic tag on this mint bag, as well as several other bags of this seller.  Sorry!

Again, I'm not an authenticator here, but I can spot some things that are very easy to spot, such as the wrong font on plastic tags and a few other things...hope that helps!


----------



## carmen2211

Hi... is anybody here?


----------



## rx4dsoul

missastina said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Neo Small Black
> Name of the seller: private seller
> Item no : 1512578001
> Link:
> s11.postimg.org/eqz199j67/image.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/9gu2hyyxb/image.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/kdve6qlov/image.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/7inejz6fj/image.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/bcbsw0hfz/image.jpg
> 
> s11.postimg.org/cer1bo6kv/image.jpg
> 
> Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

girlypearls said:


> Hello,
> May you please help me authenticate this?
> Name of Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote "Taupe" (Large)
> Seller:  Username: luxi_baggi (seller on ebay)
> Item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...712333?hash=item1c5cd7848d:g:UtsAAOSwZVhWSkcv



It's AUTHENTIC.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I can't open photobucket links on my mobile. I skipped over posts with pb links.


----------



## iamsunsheen

Hi! Id loke to seek your help in authenticating my Longchamp bag. 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
Small, Short Handle in Black Color.

Below are links for the photos. 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AzwupgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A7supgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A2IupgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A0supgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AwQupgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AxUupgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A-MtpgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A8stpgAQAMAFT4bjDNYAAAA/


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## iamsunsheen

Hi sorry for not following the format in authentication. Anyway, im sending another one. Thank you so much in advance.&#128522;

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
Small, Short Handle in Black Color.
Seller: Private seller online
Item no. 1512578001

Here is the link for the photos: 
https://www.pinterest.com/sheilamaea/for-authentication-longchamp-le-pliage-neo/


----------



## carmen2211

Hi, @rx4dsoul, sorry that bothering again. Im trying to re-upload my photo right now.

Here is the link:
http://postimg.org/gallery/pgfopnke/f8574243/


----------



## carmen2211

Hi, I had just received my another bag from a seller.
Name: Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle
Name of the seller: crazybee
Item no.: 2605002001

Here is the link: 
http://postimg.org/gallery/313tvrun0/581f5268/

Kindly help to AUTHENTICATE this bag too.
Your kind is very much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

@carmen2211
 I think both bags are NOT authentic. But wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## carmen2211

goldfish19 said:


> @carmen2211
> I think both bags are NOT authentic. But wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


Thanks @goldfish19, the red color has been returned to them. And im trying the other seller which is very famous at FB. Wondering is tis Planetes bag is selling authentic or fake.
Hopefully @rx4dsoul can helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> @carmen2211
> I think both bags are NOT authentic. But wait for rx4dsoul to comment.



I 21nd you on that.


----------



## carmen2211

rx4dsoul said:


> I 21nd you on that.


??
may i know what's ur meaning is?


----------



## slycookies

carmen2211 said:


> ??
> may i know what's ur meaning is?


They're seconding the fake.  AKA agreement that the bags are fake.


----------



## carmen2211

@slycookies
Oic... alright, thanks all for the guided.  
Arigatoh!


----------



## hitt

Name: "Longchamp Le pliage large  tote w/ matching bag"
Name of seller: cdlshopper
Item no: N/A
Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-pliage-large-tote-w-matching-bag-5650d8d55c12f83624003108

Comments: It looks good to me. The big bag is HUGE. Bottom measures about 20.5 inches across. Both are made in France. What is disappointing is that the flap and strap has bubbling, which I asked the seller about the condition before I purchased it. Any advice on how to prevent it from peeling? I know once it starts, it won't stop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hitt

Part II (Matching Clutch)
Name: "Longchamp Le pliage large  tote w/ matching bag"
Name of seller: cdlshopper
Item no: N/A
Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longcha...12f83624003108

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cicakk

Hi can you help me to authenticate my old bags and one bag that I'm about to buy (neo bag in poppy color), just all of a sudden curious whetehr it's authentic or not. 
 Many thanks before for your kind help.


1. Item: longchamp backpack
Color: Somekind of khaki colour
Tag number: 0603430 GA 1699002311
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/6361/wv5xfj.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img905/4198/5JCB8M.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img907/7931/u9RQiU.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img905/9742/gBfKko.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img910/4607/wRXGEU.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img907/8417/01Xq64.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/4592/97xbxG.jpg

2. Item: longchamp velvet medium size
Color: Navy/Grey
Tag number: 0920025 1512572835
http://imageshack.com/a/img903/340/3gLgbe.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7752/G4NZm4.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/2948/ttV22G.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img905/4686/bTXX5l.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/3315/pRv5Sh.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/6020/7VhFaN.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6972/FPAgQh.jpg

3. Item: longchamp neo medium 
Color: Poppy
Tag number: 0974701 1515578642
http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5453/tkSuM5.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img905/3883/Mrx1cG.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5351/aroMA3.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/4945/MPEh79.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/8758/MNT5YE.png


Hope youre okay I'm asking for ur help to authenticate these three bags. Thanks again.


----------



## goldfish19

cicakk said:


> Hi can you help me to authenticate my old bags and one bag that I'm about to buy (neo bag in poppy color), just all of a sudden curious whetehr it's authentic or not.
> 
> Many thanks before for your kind help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Item: longchamp backpack
> 
> Color: Somekind of khaki colour
> 
> Tag number: 0603430 GA 1699002311
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/6361/wv5xfj.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/4198/5JCB8M.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/7931/u9RQiU.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/9742/gBfKko.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img910/4607/wRXGEU.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/8417/01Xq64.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/4592/97xbxG.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Item: longchamp velvet medium size
> 
> Color: Navy/Grey
> 
> Tag number: 0920025 1512572835
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img903/340/3gLgbe.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7752/G4NZm4.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/2948/ttV22G.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/4686/bTXX5l.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/3315/pRv5Sh.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/6020/7VhFaN.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6972/FPAgQh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Item: longchamp neo medium
> 
> Color: Poppy
> 
> Tag number: 0974701 1515578642
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5453/tkSuM5.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/3883/Mrx1cG.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5351/aroMA3.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/4945/MPEh79.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/8758/MNT5YE.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope youre okay I'm asking for ur help to authenticate these three bags. Thanks again.




The neo is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## cicakk

goldfish19 said:


> The neo is not authentic in my opinion.


Really, I guess so goldfish19 . That's why I have second thought about it, though the seller told me that she bought it from Europe. How about the other, what do you think goldfish19? Thanks anyway for sharing your thought


----------



## Purple6

Hello authenticator, hoping you can help..
Im looking for Longchamp Cuir in red color small size.
I cant remember the code the first one I saw.
But definitely normal red and made in france. 
I bought one recently from ebay it is red colour
Tag said ending 7545 however made in china. 
Is it possible for same colour bag made in different country?
How many red out there? I know it is not cherry or vermillion. 
Thanks so much


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello authenticator, hoping you can help..
> 
> Im looking for Longchamp Cuir in red color small size.
> 
> I cant remember the code the first one I saw.
> 
> But definitely normal red and made in france.
> 
> I bought one recently from ebay it is red colour
> 
> Tag said ending 7545 however made in china.
> 
> Is it possible for same colour bag made in different country?
> 
> How many red out there? I know it is not cherry or vermillion.
> 
> Thanks so much




Longchamp bags are made in many countries other than China. You can visit other threads on this forum for the information you're looking for such as countries, colors, sizes  as this thread is for  authentication only. Thank you!


----------



## Dwviera

Please authenticate this longchamp!

Name: longchamp le pliage neo tote bag
Item code: 1899578001
Seller: Reebonz 


http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/AFFA155B-925D-4590-AA59-B300651FF838.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/E2353722-C452-41A5-853B-AF87BC7530C8_2.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/89F9D2DE-DC67-4632-A967-3FE8CDB7E0AC.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/1E94E236-EE29-42DA-8A38-28A9001B1957.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/BBED476B-0AEE-4F9B-9C83-228427EA53F3.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/7C712BB0-4A2C-41E5-8602-BCFA6D0EF5F7.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/A524219C-79BE-430D-84FA-45F65BADFDF6.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/784B966B-5A5F-43DE-9248-E85BF74FB857.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/52E843DA-ED40-4AE6-A17C-20E4F479A5D9.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/DE087577-AA79-4364-A9DE-D26DFCFB996A.jpg


----------



## dlci

Hello forum! I got a bag as gift and i was hoping someone can help tell me if its real? It looks and feels real, i have a store-bought 3-year old pliage to compare it with but im wondering about the button under the flap? It reads longchamp twice and my old one says original prym. Please help! 

*Name: *Le Pliage in Cedar
*Name of the seller*: Got as gift
*Item no*.: NA
*Link to the item*: NA
*Pictures:*

http://s9.postimg.org/7yeezdzsf/20151204_072202.jpg
http://s9.postimg.org/rixjfwprj/20151204_072406.jpg
http://s9.postimg.org/s3ckilizz/20151204_072453.jpg
http://s7.postimg.org/5nm7p9ajf/20151204_072638.jpg


----------



## Dwviera

@rx4dsoul please authenticate my bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


----------



## debra_8th

Dear authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance. 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium
Name of the seller: honeybeez79
Item no.: 221959089401
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...089401?hash=item33adcaecf9:g:mBgAAOSwcBhWYUtG


----------



## berrygreat

Hello fellow LC lovers of this forum! I just received this bag as a gift from my mom and although I absolutely love the color (mother knows I love it as well) I can't find it anywhere on the LC website. Upon backreading, I saw a few posts with similar bags as this (#1428, 1548, 1563, 1615) and only one was confirmed fake. I just want to be 10000% sure that this is fake as well before telling my mom (don't want to hurt her feelings too much, ya know) thank you so much in advance!!! 

LP Neo medium in Turquoise (?) *pretty sure it's not emerald green cause I saw that it's way darker* 
Seller: will know after I tell my mom

http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/berrygreat/library/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## goldfish19

dlci said:


> Hello forum! I got a bag as gift and i was hoping someone can help tell me if its real? It looks and feels real, i have a store-bought 3-year old pliage to compare it with but im wondering about the button under the flap? It reads longchamp twice and my old one says original prym. Please help!
> 
> *Name: *Le Pliage in Cedar
> *Name of the seller*: Got as gift
> *Item no*.: NA
> *Link to the item*: NA
> *Pictures:*
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/7yeezdzsf/20151204_072202.jpg
> http://s9.postimg.org/rixjfwprj/20151204_072406.jpg
> http://s9.postimg.org/s3ckilizz/20151204_072453.jpg
> http://s7.postimg.org/5nm7p9ajf/20151204_072638.jpg




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Dwviera

@goldfish19 and friends please authenticate my bag[emoji24]


----------



## goldfish19

Dwviera said:


> @goldfish19 and friends please authenticate my bag[emoji24]




Better photo of the tag is needed


----------



## Dwviera

@goldfish19 @rxd4soul

There is the tag

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/E2353722-C452-41A5-853B-AF87BC7530C8_1.jpg


----------



## goldfish19

Dwviera said:


> @goldfish19 @rxd4soul
> 
> There is the tag
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/E2353722-C452-41A5-853B-AF87BC7530C8_1.jpg




The plastic tag please.


----------



## dlci

goldfish19 said:


> Looks authentic to me.




Thank you goldfish! Yes it looks and feels fine to me too.


----------



## iamsunsheen

iamsunsheen said:


> Hi sorry for not following the format in authentication. Anyway, im sending another one. Thank you so much in advance.&#128522;
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Small, Short Handle in Black Color.
> Seller: Private seller online
> Item no. 1512578001
> 
> Here is the link for the photos:
> https://www.pinterest.com/sheilamaea/for-authentication-longchamp-le-pliage-neo/


 

Hello authenticators pls help me authenticate this bag...would greatly appreciate a reply from you... 
Thank you...


----------



## iamsunsheen

@goldfish19 and @rdx4soul

Authenticators,

Pls help me authenticate this bag.

Longchamp Neo Small, Short Handle. 
From a private seller online in instagram. 

Here are the link for the photos:
https://www.pinterest.com/sheilamaea/for-authentication-longchamp-le-pliage-neo/

The tag
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A38ypwAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A8stpgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/

Zip:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A8stpgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AxUupgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/


----------



## goldfish19

iamsunsheen said:


> @goldfish19 and @rdx4soul
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Neo Small, Short Handle.
> 
> From a private seller online in instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the link for the photos:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/sheilamaea/for-authentication-longchamp-le-pliage-neo/
> 
> 
> 
> The tag
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A38ypwAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A8stpgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/
> 
> 
> 
> Zip:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/A8stpgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AxUupgAQAMAF6I7NBLEAAAA/




What's the name of the instragram seller? 
I DOUBT the authenticity of this item.


----------



## nikkirda

Hello forum and authenticators!
I bought this Le Pliage Cuir Medium Natural bag at Nordstrom Rack. Just wanted some peace of mind that it is indeed authentic and someone didn't pull the old "switch-a-roo". Thank you very much for the help!


Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Natural

Name of Seller: Nordstrom Rack

Item no: N/A

Link to item: N/A

Pictures:


----------



## loryjane

hi authenticate this please. i need your help if this is really authentic. tnx a lot







http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12455&pictureid=117250

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12455&pictureid=117249


----------



## goldfish19

nikkirda said:


> Hello forum and authenticators!
> I bought this Le Pliage Cuir Medium Natural bag at Nordstrom Rack. Just wanted some peace of mind that it is indeed authentic and someone didn't pull the old "switch-a-roo". Thank you very much for the help!
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Natural
> 
> Name of Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> Item no: N/A
> 
> Link to item: N/A
> 
> Pictures:




Authentic.


----------



## nikkirda

Thank you for your quick reply goldfish19! I really appreciate it!


----------



## iamsunsheen

@goldfish19 

Thank you. Their instagram is on private. But they have a facebook account. 
Here's the link of their fb account: 

https://m.facebook.com/bellaborsaph?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/bellaborsaph

And they claim that their bags are authentic from US and some are overruns or did not even pass the quality control. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dwviera

@goldfish19 there is no plastic bag when its arrived..


----------



## EGBDF

iamsunsheen said:


> @goldfish19
> 
> Thank you. Their instagram is on private. But they have a facebook account.
> Here's the link of their fb account:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/bellaborsaph?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/bellaborsaph
> 
> And they claim that their bags are authentic from US and some are overruns or did not even pass the quality control.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



That seller is selling fake bags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dwviera said:


> @goldfish19 there is no plastic bag when its arrived..



The Inner plastic tag, not bag.


----------



## iamsunsheen

Thank you so much @EGBDF


----------



## goldfish19

iamsunsheen said:


> @goldfish19
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Their instagram is on private. But they have a facebook account.
> 
> Here's the link of their fb account:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/bellaborsaph?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/bellaborsaph
> 
> 
> 
> And they claim that their bags are authentic from US and some are overruns or did not even pass the quality control.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




I agree. That seller is selling a lot of longchamp fake bags. This particular style only came in 2 colors (and the colors are not even pictured here!). Also--- There are no Longchamp overruns.


----------



## goldfish19

Dwviera said:


> @goldfish19 there is no plastic bag when its arrived..




In your post, you provided a photo of the plastic tag inside the bag where you will find "made in ---". We need a clear photo of that tag.


----------



## RLilH

Hello! I asked a friend to buy me a Longchamp Planetes LLH in Italy. Here's what she bought. I hope you can help me identify what style it is and if it's authentic. Thanks.


----------



## jampadasas

Please authenticate this bag...

Longchamp Neo Black
Bought from private seller
Number 1515578001

Pictures:
http://postimg.org/image/wmdnvnlhj/ 
http://postimg.org/image/a02p9xfll/
http://postimg.org/image/cdkn0xu0p/
http://postimg.org/image/e2lljjmsf/
http://postimg.org/image/ak8mpy1th/

Thank you!


----------



## RLilH

Continuation


----------



## RLilH

Sorry i can upload only 1 photo per post...


----------



## RLilH

The zipper...


----------



## RLilH

The tag inside...


----------



## RLilH

Back of the flap, the lock is damaged. I hope she can still have it replaced. &#128546;


----------



## RLilH

Last photo


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Longchamp bags are made in many countries other than China. You can visit other threads on this forum for the information you're looking for such as countries, colors, sizes  as this thread is for  authentication only. Thank you!


  Thanks darl!


----------



## Dwviera

@rx4dsoul @goldfish19


----------



## debra_8th

Hi authenticators,

Would you please authenticate my post #1744 or quoted below? Thought you must have missed it accidently.  Thank you!




debra_8th said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium
> Name of the seller: honeybeez79
> Item no.: 221959089401
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...089401?hash=item33adcaecf9:g:mBgAAOSwcBhWYUtG


----------



## goldfish19

debra_8th said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please authenticate my post #1744 or quoted below? Thought you must have missed it accidently.  Thank you!



Not authentic, In my opinion.


----------



## seton

debra_8th said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Would you please authenticate my post #1744 or quoted below? Thought you must have missed it accidently.  Thank you!




i agree that it's fake.


----------



## jampadasas

Hi authenticators...

Please authenticate my post 

Thank you!




jampadasas said:


> Please authenticate this bag...
> 
> Longchamp Neo Black
> Bought from private seller
> Number 1515578001
> 
> Pictures:
> http://postimg.org/image/wmdnvnlhj/
> http://postimg.org/image/a02p9xfll/
> http://postimg.org/image/cdkn0xu0p/
> http://postimg.org/image/e2lljjmsf/
> http://postimg.org/image/ak8mpy1th/
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## crazybagfan

Appreciate you can assist to authenticate this small Neo in bilberry color that I bought from a private seller. Do let me know if the photos are not clear enough.


----------



## EGBDF

crazybagfan said:


> Appreciate you can assist to authenticate this small Neo in bilberry color that I bought from a private seller. Do let me know if the photos are not clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207870
> View attachment 3207871
> View attachment 3207872
> View attachment 3207873
> View attachment 3207874
> View attachment 3207875
> View attachment 3207876
> View attachment 3207877
> View attachment 3207878
> View attachment 3207879



doesn't look good to me but please wait for another opinion


----------



## crazybagfan

EGBDF said:


> doesn't look good to me but please wait for another opinion




Thanks for your prompt response. May I know which part of the bag doesn't look good?


----------



## seton

crazybagfan said:


> Appreciate you can assist to authenticate this small Neo in bilberry color that I bought from a private seller. Do let me know if the photos are not clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207870
> View attachment 3207871
> View attachment 3207872
> View attachment 3207873
> View attachment 3207874
> View attachment 3207875
> View attachment 3207876
> View attachment 3207877
> View attachment 3207878
> View attachment 3207879




Some of the details are still too small or blurry but I guess it does not matter in this case. Everything I can see clearly looks bad. FAKE.


----------



## historygal

I would appreciate help having this authenticated:
Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Cage aux Cosmetic Case Lagoon
Seller: s00noma
Item Number: 401034416234
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401034416233







There is no tag on the inside [emoji32]


Thank you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Picked this up at a thrift shop. I had my doubts but shop lady talked me into it saying she has been to the flagship store in France etc. Now that I have it at home I definitely think it's fake. There is no tag inside, the back embossing doesn't seem right and the logo charm seems off. Thoughts?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Awwlibrary said:


> Picked this up at a thrift shop. I had my doubts but shop lady talked me into it saying she has been to the flagship store in France etc. Now that I have it at home I definitely think it's fake. There is no tag inside, the back embossing doesn't seem right and the logo charm seems off. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208336
> View attachment 3208337
> View attachment 3208338
> View attachment 3208339



It Is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## Awwlibrary

rx4dsoul said:


> It Is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.




Ugh. At least now I know I'm right. Ha. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## clem420

Hi. I am looking at this used Le Pliage large long handle from http://olx.ph/104081302. Please help me in authenticating. Thank you very much!


----------



## clem420

Hi. Please help me authenticate this LLH Le Pliage. I saw this one  from a local thrift shop.


----------



## goldfish19

clem420 said:


> Hi. I am looking at this used Le Pliage large long handle from http://olx.ph/104081302. Please help me in authenticating. Thank you very much!




We need photos of the plastic tag


----------



## Dwviera

@Goldfish19 can you authenticate my bag.. There is none of detail that i didnt capture..[emoji29]


----------



## clem420

clem420 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this LLH Le Pliage. I saw this one  from a local thrift shop.


----------



## clem420

goldfish19 said:


> We need photos of the plastic tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


>



Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this LLH Le Pliage. I saw this one  from a local thrift shop.



Also need better and clearer photos. Thanks.


----------



## clem420

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dwviera

@rx4dsoul @goldfish19 can you help me... I buy it at reebonz and the period of refund its only 2 weeks after the bag is arrived. So.. I need your confirmation quickly


----------



## goldfish19

Dwviera said:


> @rx4dsoul @goldfish19 can you help me... I buy it at reebonz and the period of refund its only 2 weeks after the bag is arrived. So.. I need your confirmation quickly




I'm not sure about this one as the photo of the plastic tag is not very clear. Please refer to previous posts for sample photos of the tag.


----------



## happyaprilfools

Please help me authenticate this bag. Got it from a friend. Thanks in advance!

Name/item description/specific item:LP Le Pliage Large Long Handle 
Color: Black
Photos are attached and as follows:


----------



## jampadasas

Please help me authenticate  this purse. Thank you!! 



jampadasas said:


> Please authenticate this bag...
> 
> Longchamp Neo Black
> Bought from private seller
> Number 1515578001
> 
> Pictures:
> http://postimg.org/image/wmdnvnlhj/
> http://postimg.org/image/a02p9xfll/
> http://postimg.org/image/cdkn0xu0p/
> http://postimg.org/image/e2lljjmsf/
> http://postimg.org/image/ak8mpy1th/
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

jampadasas said:


> Please help me authenticate  this purse. Thank you!!




The links are not clickable. Please repost photos. Make sure the photo of the tag is not blurry


----------



## happyaprilfools

happyaprilfools said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Got it from a friend. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:LP Le Pliage Large Long Handle
> Color: Black
> Photos are attached and as follows:


Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Bought the bag from a friend (private seller). Thank you!


----------



## historygal

historygal said:


> I would appreciate help having this authenticated:
> Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Cage aux Cosmetic Case Lagoon
> Seller: s00noma
> Item Number: 401034416234
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401034416233
> View attachment 3208314
> View attachment 3208315
> View attachment 3208316
> View attachment 3208317
> View attachment 3208318
> 
> 
> There is no tag on the inside [emoji32]
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hoping someone can help me authenticate post #1784 (Lagoon Birdcage Pouch).  Thanks!


----------



## Lemer11040

Authenticators,

Please kindly take a look and authenticate for me.


Item. Neo medium red
Item no. 1515578652
Seller. It is from my friend's friend who got this bag from outlet mall.

Thanks


----------



## dlci

happyaprilfools said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Got it from a friend. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:LP Le Pliage Large Long Handle
> Color: Black
> Photos are attached and as follows:




Im not an expert but im 100% sure this is fake.


----------



## crazybagfan

Pls help me to authenticate this pouch that I got from a private seller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## seton

crazybagfan said:


> Pls help me to authenticate this pouch that I got from a private seller. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211796
> View attachment 3211797
> View attachment 3211798
> View attachment 3211799
> View attachment 3211800
> View attachment 3211801





Fake.


----------



## crazybagfan

seton said:


> Fake.




Thanks! It helps a lot. I will only buy from retail next time.


----------



## extrinsicality

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag: 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Short Handle with Strap in Navy (medium size) 
Seller: from eBay, who claims the bag was purchased from staff sale 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...35f3ffa3b5:m:mOUYxoYxirRwtT2AXPM5trg#shpCntId


The attached photos of the bag in navy is what the seller sent to me. The photos of the black neo are from the listing. 

Please let me know if the item is authentic or not. Many thanks!


----------



## crazybagfan

extrinsicality said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Short Handle with Strap in Navy (medium size)
> 
> Seller: from eBay, who claims the bag was purchased from staff sale
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...35f3ffa3b5:m:mOUYxoYxirRwtT2AXPM5trg#shpCntId
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attached photos of the bag in navy is what the seller sent to me. The photos of the black neo are from the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if the item is authentic or not. Many thanks!




I'm definitely not an expert. But this bag looks like the one I just bought which is confirmed fake here [emoji30]


----------



## rx4dsoul

extrinsicality said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Short Handle with Strap in Navy (medium size)
> Seller: from eBay, who claims the bag was purchased from staff sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...35f3ffa3b5:m:mOUYxoYxirRwtT2AXPM5trg#shpCntId
> 
> 
> The attached photos of the bag in navy is what the seller sent to me. The photos of the black neo are from the listing.
> 
> Please let me know if the item is authentic or not. Many thanks!



Please post a photo of the inner tag. Thanks.


----------



## extrinsicality

Here is a photo of the tag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Raven3766

Would you please help me authenticate this handbag? TIA It was hard to take the pic without a small glare, so if I need to add more...I will be more than happy. ( Pics not good, will try later.)


----------



## crazybagfan

Pls could you help for this bag from a private seller? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlci

extrinsicality said:


> Here is a photo of the tag. Thank you so much!



Its fake


----------



## dlci

Lemer11040 said:


> Authenticators,
> 
> Please kindly take a look and authenticate for me.
> 
> 
> Item. Neo medium red
> Item no. 1515578652
> Seller. It is from my friend's friend who got this bag from outlet mall.
> 
> Thanks



This one is real


----------



## dlci

crazybagfan said:


> Pls could you help for this bag from a private seller? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212113
> View attachment 3212114
> View attachment 3212115
> View attachment 3212116
> View attachment 3212117



Its fake


----------



## paudlc

Hi,

New member here... May I kindly ask my first authentication verification request.

Item: Le Pliage Neo Large Long Handle- Bilberry
Name of the Seller: thebagmaster http://www.thebagmasterph.com/
Link: http://www.thebagmasterph.com/womens-bag/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-long-handle-bilberry

Thanks in advance!


----------



## assenavcpa

Hi please help me authenticate my new longchamp LC Victoire neo. Got it from online seller and claims to be original but wana make sure it is. Thanks much


----------



## AP919

I'll save you some time, because I know the authenticators on the thread will say the same thing: do a search, and you will see that The Bagmaster has been called out time and time again for selling fakes!


----------



## seton

crazybagfan said:


> Pls could you help for this bag from a private seller? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212113
> View attachment 3212114
> View attachment 3212115
> View attachment 3212116
> View attachment 3212117




Didn't you say that you were going to buy retail from now on??

This is a horrible fake.


----------



## crazybagfan

seton said:


> Didn't you say that you were going to buy retail from now on??
> 
> 
> 
> This is a horrible fake.




Yes I just bought 2 from retail. This horrible fake is my friend's that bought from a same seller.


----------



## happyaprilfools

Hi! Help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!



happyaprilfools said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Got it from a friend. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:LP Le Pliage Large Long Handle
> Color: Black
> Photos are attached and as follows:


----------



## dlci

happyaprilfools said:


> Hi! Help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!



It's fake


----------



## AP919

dlci said:


> It's fake


I really wish people would stop buying bags with tags with fonts that are so obviously fake.  That would stop a lot of counterfeiters.


----------



## assenavcpa

assenavcpa said:


> Hi please help me authenticate my new longchamp LC Victoire neo. Got it from online seller and claims to be original but wana make sure it is. Thanks much



Pls see pics


----------



## assenavcpa

assenavcpa said:


> Pls see pics


Pic2


----------



## assenavcpa

AP919 said:


> I really wish people would stop buying bags with tags with fonts that are so obviously fake.  That would stop a lot of counterfeiters.



Pic3


----------



## AP919

assenavcpa said:


> Pic3



Okay??? Care to post some words with that?


----------



## assenavcpa

assenavcpa said:


> Pls see pics


Pic4


----------



## assenavcpa

AP919 said:


> Okay??? Care to post some words with that?


They are then pics im referring to..


----------



## assenavcpa

assenavcpa said:


> Hi please help me authenticate my new longchamp LC Victoire neo. Got it from online seller and claims to be original but wana make sure it is. Thanks much



Pic5


----------



## Raven3766

I attempted to take clear pics, if you cannot authenticate I truly understand.TIA
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151128_100809_zpsn4feyrlc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_161201-1_zpspvlqyysx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_161247-1_zpsu4ueutxb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_161319_zpsaki95b8m.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## goldfish19

Raven3766 said:


> I attempted to take clear pics, if you cannot authenticate I truly understand.TIA
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151128_100809_zpsn4feyrlc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-12/20151213_161201-1_zpspvlqyysx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-12/20151213_161247-1_zpsu4ueutxb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-12/20151213_161319_zpsaki95b8m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I don't see any red flags. Looks good to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> I attempted to take clear pics, if you cannot authenticate I truly understand.TIA
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151128_100809_zpsn4feyrlc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-12/20151213_161201-1_zpspvlqyysx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-12/20151213_161247-1_zpsu4ueutxb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-12/20151213_161319_zpsaki95b8m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

assenavcpa said:


> Pic4



Fake.


----------



## Raven3766

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags. Looks good to me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## bobbyharry

Hi! Can you authenticate this neo for me?
Got it from a reseller, not online. Tag reads 1512578005


----------



## hitt

Item: Longchamp Travel Bags
Seller: ajkrasner
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Travel-Bags-56672d2d44adba090802464a

Comments: Rainy Monday is not conducive to taking photos, so I apologize for the poor lighting(room lighting also is horrible). 

I tried to look for any signs of any tags and could not find it. Please help me with this set. I have three days from arrival to "accept" the item. Please tell me if I need to take better photos of any aspect. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Item: Longchamp Travel Bags
> Seller: ajkrasner
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Travel-Bags-56672d2d44adba090802464a
> 
> Comments: Rainy Monday is not conducive to taking photos, so I apologize for the poor lighting(room lighting also is horrible).
> 
> I tried to look for any signs of any tags and could not find it. Please help me with this set. I have three days from arrival to "accept" the item. Please tell me if I need to take better photos of any aspect. Thank you in advance!



Every aspect looks good to me so id say its Authentic and you dont need the tag (this one wont have one too).


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Every aspect looks good to me so id say its Authentic and you dont need the tag (this one wont have one too).


WAHOO. Thank you so much. I was scouring the whole thing for any sign of a tag or a Made in ____. What a relief.


----------



## carmen2211

Dear authenticators,

Please help to authenticate this bag. Sorry for the bothering, your helps is very very much appreacited. Thanks.

Item :  NEO small short Handle (BLACK)
Item no. : 1512578001
Seller : friend of friend who is an overseas purchasing representative / middleman



Here is the link:
http://postimg.org/gallery/p8yzo25o...jtw70z2j/]s17.postimg.org/ijtw70z2j/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/cb8kdg1hn/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/n0m95pdaj/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/ccii6v3bf/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/4h7ys1tor/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/6kidzpthn/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/nilzzas97/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/wmkezqtu3/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/7j3cfqw7f/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/h2d197jpn/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/jar7qjqtn/image.jpg


----------



## Lemer11040

Thanks. Got a big relief.


----------



## crackadoo

ITEM NAME: Longchamp Neo
SELLER: Tags of Bags (from a bazaar in the PH)

Helping a friend here. Did Longchamp even release a brown neo?  Hope you guys can confirm if this is authentic or not. Thank you


----------



## blankspace1120

Hi,

Can you kindly authenticate this? I found this in an online seller and copied the pictures.

*Name/item description/specific item: *LC Neo Le Pliage Medium Short Handle

*Links:*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23774954616/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23801023485/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23505325640/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23433070299/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23505290560/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23172847144/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23174186093/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23433037299/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23174184913/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/137838022@N08/23174183003/in/dateposted-public/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cacan

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thank you in advance! 
*
Name: *Longchamp Neo Medium Poppy

These are the pictures:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1457442669_ac434d5af49f80e1270c1f0a33270b07

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fd2209919ba28fa2e8aead16053c50e5&oe=5718EE83

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=690bf1e5f172a6ba274c1931750e38c6&oe=57176337

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1460809907_4d7bcd6ea786180f9980369650506b97

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3e95996d3d4dc52447291fcb4da62fee&oe=56D53E05


Much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Baggienewb

Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I got this as a christmas gift recently. This is my first ever LC so i hope i got the details right 

Model: Longchamp Neo embossed MSH in graphite

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baggienewb

Baggienewb said:


> Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this bag? I got this as a christmas gift recently. This is my first ever LC so i hope i got the details right
> 
> Model: Longchamp Neo embossed MSH in graphite
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here are more photos of the bag:


----------



## Baggienewb

Baggienewb said:


> Here are more photos of the bag:



Other photos


----------



## roj_annie

browsing through the posts here, it makes me doubt the authenticity of my newly bought longchamp neo.. hmmmmm


----------



## Baggienewb

roj_annie said:


> browsing through the posts here, it makes me doubt the authenticity of my newly bought longchamp neo.. hmmmmm


care to share photos?


----------



## sherylkitty

crazybagfan said:


> Appreciate you can assist to authenticate this small Neo in bilberry color that I bought from a private seller. Do let me know if the photos are not clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207870
> View attachment 3207871
> View attachment 3207872
> View attachment 3207873
> View attachment 3207874
> View attachment 3207875
> View attachment 3207876
> View attachment 3207877
> View attachment 3207878
> View attachment 3207879


fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

crackadoo said:


> ITEM NAME: Longchamp Neo
> SELLER: Tags of Bags (from a bazaar in the PH)
> 
> Helping a friend here. Did Longchamp even release a brown neo?  Hope you guys can confirm if this is authentic or not. Thank you



Fake.


----------



## carmen2211

carmen2211 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag. Sorry for the bothering, your helps is very very much appreacited. Thanks.
> 
> Item :  NEO small short Handle (BLACK)
> Item no. : 1512578001
> Seller : friend of friend who is an overseas purchasing representative / middleman
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/p8yzo25o...jtw70z2j/]s17.postimg.org/ijtw70z2j/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/cb8kdg1hn/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/n0m95pdaj/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/ccii6v3bf/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/4h7ys1tor/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/6kidzpthn/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/nilzzas97/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/wmkezqtu3/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/7j3cfqw7f/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/h2d197jpn/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/jar7qjqtn/image.jpg


Hi @rx4dsoul, sry coz bothering again.
Could u pls help m to authenticate my post of #1842.

Thank you very very much in advance.


----------



## crappie

Hi rx4dsoul and ladies, recently picked up some items for my growing collection but need help with some pieces. 


Item name: Suede longchamp ( I do not know the name)
Seller: Online seller
Comments: Never seen this before. Looks like a vintage piece. Couldn't find a tag in it.


----------



## crappie

Item name: Large Long Handle Neo Tote in Opera
Seller: Viacomo


----------



## crappie

Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Black
Seller: Direct JP


























Thank you.


----------



## roj_annie

roj_annie said:


> browsing through the posts here, it makes me doubt the authenticity of my newly bought longchamp neo.. hmmmmm


i dont think i'm ready to know if it is authentic or not yet, hahahah... @ baggienewb


----------



## roj_annie

Baggienewb said:


> care to share photos?



i dont think i'm ready to know if it is authentic or not yet, hahahah... @baggienewb


----------



## Roswita

Please help me with this bag
LP neo poppy medium
Thanks


----------



## sr1856

hi y'all authenticators,

i bought these items recently from what she buys, longchamp authorised seller. the concerns i have are these items are sent from 2 different locations, Edison, NJ and Indianapolis, IN. can you please have a look and advise. thanks for your time and expertise.

Name: LP Miaou
Name of seller: what she buys
Item no: n/a
Link to item: n/a


----------



## sr1856

continue from post 1861


----------



## sr1856

continue from 1861 and 1862:

this is the second bag:

Name: LP Neo Medium in Opera
Name of Seller: what she buys
Item No: n/a
Link to Item: n/a


----------



## sr1856

continue from 1863:


----------



## goldfish19

sr1856 said:


> hi y'all authenticators,
> 
> i bought these items recently from what she buys, longchamp authorised seller. the concerns i have are these items are sent from 2 different locations, Edison, NJ and Indianapolis, IN. can you please have a look and advise. thanks for your time and expertise.
> 
> Name: LP Miaou
> Name of seller: what she buys
> Item no: n/a
> Link to item: n/a
> View attachment 3221159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221160
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221175




Both look authentic to me.


----------



## sr1856

goldfish19 said:


> Both look authentic to me.


 
for authenticating, goldfish19 and merry xmas and happy holidays.:xtree:


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Name: Authentic Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Miaou Navy/Pink Long Handle Handbag New
Name of the seller: cocolady0828
Item no.: 321957060329
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321957060329

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## goldfish19

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Name: Authentic Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Miaou Navy/Pink Long Handle Handbag New
> 
> Name of the seller: cocolady0828
> 
> Item no.: 321957060329
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321957060329
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking a look!




Fake


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

goldfish19 said:


> Fake



Thanks!


----------



## mish1050

hi all! 

merry christmas!

i am eyeing a longchamp bag from a friend's friend. she doesnt have a website so there is no link, however she sent me pics of the bag. she says the bag was bought from the US by a relative. however, im still not that sure of the authenticity so i hope you guys can help me. thanks in advance.


Name: Longchamp Neo in Black
Seller: Friend's friend
Item No: n/a
Link: n/a

Pics


----------



## mish1050

continuation..

there is also another seller, recommended by a friend. although she is just new in the selling biz so she doesnt have any social media acct yet, so no link to a site. she also sent me pics, although just a few. but i hope this will suffice in determining the authenticity of the bag. hoping for your help guys. thanks a lot.


Name: Longchamp Neo in Black
Seller: Recommended by a friend
Item no.:n/a
Link:n/a

Pics:


----------



## goldfish19

mish1050 said:


> hi all!
> 
> merry christmas!
> 
> i am eyeing a longchamp bag from a friend's friend. she doesnt have a website so there is no link, however she sent me pics of the bag. she says the bag was bought from the US by a relative. however, im still not that sure of the authenticity so i hope you guys can help me. thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo in Black
> Seller: Friend's friend
> Item No: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Pics




I don't think this is authentic.


----------



## mish1050

thanks a lot goldfish19.  its good to know beforehand.  how about the second one? is it not authentic too?


----------



## goldfish19

mish1050 said:


> thanks a lot goldfish19.  its good to know beforehand.  how about the second one? is it not authentic too?




Not enough photos


----------



## robertnyetas

Hi! 

I just want to ask if the bag i bought was authentic this is longchamp neo.

Name: Longchamp Neo Medium
Seller: Private seller





















merong bakat ng embose nung bag na horse dati pero nwala nung tumagal na.
Thank you


----------



## ladyofcats

Hi guys. So, I was recently given a Longchamp bag and I am guessing it is the Le Pliage Neo. The thing is, I am not so sure if it is authentic and my boyfriend just bought this from a family friend who claims to sell authentic bags. I've checked numerous websites and it seems to be authentic based on the given points. However, for the life of me, I cannot seem to find a single bag that has a huge "LONGCHAMP" sewn across the front of the bag. So now I'm starting to doubt the bag's authenticity. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out in identifying its authenticity. Thanks in advance for the help guys


----------



## momasaurus

Hello. First time posting here, as my permanent home seems to be in the Hermès compound. I hope I've done this correctly.

Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise.

Name/item description: Le Pliage black large tote
Name of the seller: jaber72
Item no.: 161930857184
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Le-Pl...857184?hash=item25b3d4cae0:g:ogYAAOSwCQNWdQ94

Seller has others on auction. In fact the entire eBay-verse is full of these. I don't know anything about authenticity. This is a gift for my daughter, whose Pliage is permanently damaged. I don't know if you share tips on authenticity, but would appreciate any. Again, thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

momasaurus said:


> Hello. First time posting here, as my permanent home seems to be in the Hermès compound. I hope I've done this correctly.
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise.
> 
> Name/item description: Le Pliage black large tote
> Name of the seller: jaber72
> Item no.: 161930857184
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Le-Pl...857184?hash=item25b3d4cae0:g:ogYAAOSwCQNWdQ94
> 
> Seller has others on auction. In fact the entire eBay-verse is full of these. I don't know anything about authenticity. This is a gift for my daughter, whose Pliage is permanently damaged. I don't know if you share tips on authenticity, but would appreciate any. Again, thank you!



Hi! Please read page 1. We need more photos to authenticate


----------



## goldfish19

ladyofcats said:


> Hi guys. So, I was recently given a Longchamp bag and I am guessing it is the Le Pliage Neo. The thing is, I am not so sure if it is authentic and my boyfriend just bought this from a family friend who claims to sell authentic bags. I've checked numerous websites and it seems to be authentic based on the given points. However, for the life of me, I cannot seem to find a single bag that has a huge "LONGCHAMP" sewn across the front of the bag. So now I'm starting to doubt the bag's authenticity. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out in identifying its authenticity. Thanks in advance for the help guys



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## momasaurus

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Please read page 1. We need more photos to authenticate


OK, thanks. As there are SO MANY of these on EvilBay, do you have a list of reputable Longchamp resellers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

momasaurus said:


> OK, thanks. As there are SO MANY of these on EvilBay, do you have a list of reputable Longchamp resellers? Thanks in advance.




Whatshebuys, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom, sandspointshop


----------



## EGBDF

momasaurus said:


> Hello. First time posting here, as my permanent home seems to be in the Hermès compound. I hope I've done this correctly.
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise.
> 
> Name/item description: Le Pliage black large tote
> Name of the seller: jaber72
> Item no.: 161930857184
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Le-Pl...857184?hash=item25b3d4cae0:g:ogYAAOSwCQNWdQ94
> 
> Seller has others on auction. In fact the entire eBay-verse is full of these. I don't know anything about authenticity. This is a gift for my daughter, whose Pliage is permanently damaged. I don't know if you share tips on authenticity, but would appreciate any. Again, thank you!



IMO not worth the risk of buying from this seller. 0 feedback. 3 listings with only 1-2 pictures each, all different backgrounds, low price for NWT. Too many red flags.
If you want to proceed I would ask for all the needed pictures from the seller.


----------



## muggle84

Hi, 
Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy.

I'm getting error uploading the photos so I am sending a Google Drive link instead. 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-DrKvPOXp3uQ0NPWGZKamFweVk&usp=sharing



Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

muggle84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo Medium in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting error uploading the photos so I am sending a Google Drive link instead.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-DrKvPOXp3uQ0NPWGZKamFweVk&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Please read page 1. Kindly follow format. Thanks


----------



## GottaGrey

Hello! Hopefully this link works. I purchased this bag on eBay (probably stupidly), and didn't realize how many fakes there are out there!

Can anyone check the authenticity of this for me? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141861483201?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GottaGrey

GottaGrey said:


> Hello! Hopefully this link works. I purchased this bag on eBay (probably stupidly), and didn't realize how many fakes there are out there!
> 
> Can anyone check the authenticity of this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141861483201?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Here is another link to the original listing...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Shopp...AXViBpXXJN1sSLL3X8LJ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## seton

GottaGrey said:


> Hello! Hopefully this link works. I purchased this bag on eBay (probably stupidly), and didn't realize how many fakes there are out there!
> 
> Can anyone check the authenticity of this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141861483201?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



*Of course it is Fake.*





ladyofcats said:


> Hi guys. So, I was recently given a Longchamp bag and I am guessing it is the Le Pliage Neo. The thing is, I am not so sure if it is authentic and my boyfriend just bought this from a family friend who claims to sell authentic bags. I've checked numerous websites and it seems to be authentic based on the given points. However, for the life of me, I cannot seem to find a single bag that has a huge "LONGCHAMP" sewn across the front of the bag. So now I'm starting to doubt the bag's authenticity. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out in identifying its authenticity. Thanks in advance for the help guys



*
Fake.
*



robertnyetas said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just want to ask if the bag i bought was authentic this is longchamp neo.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Medium
> Seller: Private seller
> 
> 
> merong bakat ng embose nung bag na horse dati pero nwala nung tumagal na.
> Thank you



*Fake.*


----------



## muggle84

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1. Kindly follow format. Thanks



Sorry, will try again later. Thanks.


----------



## muggle84

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Medium short handle, colour Navy

Name of the seller: Private Seller

I hope I'm doing it right this time.  I did not use flash except on the tag, because really dark without. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/brs8kv3do6k4tth/DSC_0049.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w4w7truh7jas9k6/DSC_0050.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmqx38qoghs60sm/DSC_0051.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/npcjzznwypqdhi8/DSC_0053.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqadvvz4a41y9vb/DSC_0055.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2qgv6d5vwvk930v/DSC_0056.JPG?dl=0

Thank you.


----------



## sherylkitty

robertnyetas said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just want to ask if the bag i bought was authentic this is longchamp neo.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Medium
> Seller: Private seller
> View attachment 3225258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225261
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225264
> 
> 
> merong bakat ng embose nung bag na horse dati pero nwala nung tumagal na.
> Thank you


fake :xtree:


----------



## SuziAck

Please authenticate: Longchamp LePLiage Small Leo 

Ebay Item number: 161930393386

Seller: azmadeintheshade

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161930393386...:MEBIDX:IT

Are the Neos as commonly copied as the regular Le Pliages? 
Thanks. Suzi


----------



## hitt

Name: "LONGCHAMP FRANCE SOFT PEWTER NYLON TOTE"
Seller: upnextontheauctionblock
Item no:201491439686
Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201491439686
Thank you for taking at look! 
Below are more photos of the bag.


----------



## LizzieKate

Hello, is this small pink hobo bag authentic? Dimensions 11.5" width, 8" height, 2.5" depth, 7" strap drop length.


----------



## LizzieKate

LizzieKate said:


> Hello, is this small pink hobo bag authentic? Dimensions 11.5" width, 8" height, 2.5" depth, 7" strap drop length.



Hello, sorry I have attached a few more photos. These didn't upload for some reason. 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## goldfish19

LizzieKate said:


> Hello, sorry I have attached a few more photos. These didn't upload for some reason.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!




Please read page 1 and kindly follow proper format. Thank you


----------



## cacan

Dear authenticators, 

Can you please authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thank you in advance! 
*
Name: *Longchamp Neo Medium Poppy

These are the pictures:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1457442669_ac434d5af49f80e1270c1f0a33270b07

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fd2209919ba28fa2e8aead16053c50e5&oe=5718EE83

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=690bf1e5f172a6ba274c1931750e38c6&oe=57176337

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1460809907_4d7bcd6ea786180f9980369650506b97

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3e95996d3d4dc52447291fcb4da62fee&oe=56D53E05


Much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## crappie

Hi, hope to get help on my bags from #1855-1857 on page 124. Thank you.


----------



## kjst

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate?

ITEM: Longchamp Neo 
SIZE: Medium 
COLOR: Black. 
SELLER: Online (Nicolettes Online Store)

This is my first LC bag and not familiar on how to tell if it is original. Although I did check the stitches and they looked okay. Hope you could help me. Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/1.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/2.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/3.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/4.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/5.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/6.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/7.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/8.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/9.jpg
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/10.jpg


----------



## goldfish19

kjst said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Neo
> 
> SIZE: Medium
> 
> COLOR: Black.
> 
> SELLER: Online (Nicolettes Online Store)
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first LC bag and not familiar on how to tell if it is original. Although I did check the stitches and they looked okay. Hope you could help me. Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/1.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/2.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/3.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/4.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/5.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/6.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/7.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/8.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/9.jpg
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87258205/10.jpg




If you meant this store, I see many fake longchamp bags for sale. I would stay away :

https://m.facebook.com/bagsnicolettes


----------



## kjst

Yes, that's exactly the store. Lesson learned. &#128546; Thanks goldfish19.


----------



## kjst

goldfish19 said:


> If you meant this store, I see many fake longchamp bags for sale. I would stay away :
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/bagsnicolettes



Yes that's exactly the store. Lesson learned. &#128546; Thanks goldfish19.


----------



## AP919

kjst said:


> Yes that's exactly the store. Lesson learned. &#128546; Thanks goldfish19.


Yeah, big giveaway -- there are tons of bags, such as Neos and Oiseaux, that never came in a bunch of colors that the store is selling.  :/  Also, there are colors that were Bloomingdale's exclusive colors, such as Hydrangea and what it calls "royal blue," which never came in small!  That's aside from the fact that they couldn't have sold them, and Hydrangea is from last year (as in 2014), so it's not "end of season."


----------



## kjst

AP919 said:


> Yeah, big giveaway -- there are tons of bags, such as Neos and Oiseaux, that never came in a bunch of colors that the store is selling.  :/  Also, there are colors that were Bloomingdale's exclusive colors, such as Hydrangea and what it calls "royal blue," which never came in small!  That's aside from the fact that they couldn't have sold them, and Hydrangea is from last year (as in 2014), so it's not "end of season."



Thanks for the information AP919.


----------



## goldfish19

cacan said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thank you in advance!
> *
> Name: *Longchamp Neo Medium Poppy
> 
> These are the pictures:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1457442669_ac434d5af49f80e1270c1f0a33270b07
> 
> https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=690bf1e5f172a6ba274c1931750e38c6&oe=57176337
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1460809907_4d7bcd6ea786180f9980369650506b97
> 
> https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3e95996d3d4dc52447291fcb4da62fee&oe=56D53E05
> 
> 
> Much appreciated. Cheers.



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## mahleene

hi. i bought a longchamp last may 2015 as a mother's day present to my mother. last december 2015, my mother and i were traveling and she told me that the bag i gave her, longchamp, started to fade in color and she has only used it a couple of times. i bought the bag from an online site. my mother has been embarrassed to complain to me that the bag i gave her is probably fake. can u help me authenticate it? thank u.


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> hi. i bought a longchamp last may 2015 as a mother's day present to my mother. last december 2015, my mother and i were traveling and she told me that the bag i gave her, longchamp, started to fade in color and she has only used it a couple of times. i bought the bag from an online site. my mother has been embarrassed to complain to me that the bag i gave her is probably fake. can u help me authenticate it? thank u.
> View attachment 3230114
> View attachment 3230115
> View attachment 3230116
> View attachment 3230117
> View attachment 3230118
> View attachment 3230119
> View attachment 3230120
> View attachment 3230121
> View attachment 3230122
> View attachment 3230123




additional photos of the longchamp lm metal large long handle shoulder tote in gold


----------



## EGBDF

mahleene said:


> hi. i bought a longchamp last may 2015 as a mother's day present to my mother. last december 2015, my mother and i were traveling and she told me that the bag i gave her, longchamp, started to fade in color and she has only used it a couple of times. i bought the bag from an online site. my mother has been embarrassed to complain to me that the bag i gave her is probably fake. can u help me authenticate it? thank u.
> View attachment 3230114
> View attachment 3230115
> View attachment 3230116
> View attachment 3230117
> View attachment 3230118
> View attachment 3230119
> View attachment 3230120
> View attachment 3230121
> View attachment 3230122
> View attachment 3230123



Sorry, it looks fake to me, but can you post a clearer picture of the plastic tag?


----------



## mahleene

here you go.


----------



## seton

mahleene said:


> additional photos of the longchamp lm metal large long handle shoulder tote in gold
> View attachment 3230124
> 
> View attachment 3230125



it's 100% fake. I didn't even need the additional pix to see that.


----------



## mahleene

thanks seton. now, i need to lodge a complaint. the seller guaranteed authenticity. since i am not familiar with longchamp, i bought the bag.


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> thanks seton. now, i need to lodge a complaint. the seller guaranteed authenticity. since i am not familiar with longchamp, i bought the bag.




anyone who knows a reputable third party authenticator? i am being asked to produce one. thanks.


----------



## seton

mahleene said:


> anyone who knows a reputable third party authenticator? i am being asked to produce one. thanks.



my poupette? (no affliation, obviously)


----------



## sgoh09

Dear PurseForum ladies,

  This is my first time on this forum, so pls forgive me in case I flout any posting rules. I bought the bag below using Paypal and am waiting for it to arrive. In the meantime, I would be grateful for authentication for a peace of mind. 

Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Black (#1515737001)
Name of seller: Reve Label
Link: http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-black-1515737001/

  Photos of the tag, zip and bag flaps attached.

  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Sheril

Hello! Pls kindly help me to Authenticate this bag.

Long Champ Neo Maroon
Small size

Thank u..


----------



## Sheril

Sheril said:


> Hello! Pls kindly help me to Authenticate this bag.
> 
> Long Champ Neo Maroon
> Small size
> 
> Thank u..



Heres another photo


----------



## Sheril

Sheril said:


> Heres another photo



Another one &#128522;


----------



## Sheril

Sheril said:


> Another one &#128522;



Sorry for flooding &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## bobbyharry

Hi authenticators, can you spot any red flags in this seller's stocks? Are the colors consistent with Longchamp releases? Hope you can help, thanks!
Instagram name: getluxury_boutique
Link: https://i.instagram.com/getluxury_boutique/


----------



## Sheril

Sheril said:


> Sorry for flooding &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;



Herea another photo &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## Sheril

Sheril said:


> Herea another photo &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;



Anotger photo &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## ae1234

Hello everyone! This is my first post so I apologize if I do anything wrong. I recently bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry shopper in large off of eBay. I realized once it was too late how bad of an idea that was as I was more than likely to get a fake. Well, I read up on how to tell the difference between a real and a fake, and when my purse got here, I scoured over every little detail. To my pleasant surprise, everything checked out! It looked great. But I still felt weird about something. And then I noticed that the handles seemed a bit too short for the bag. So I wanted to get your guys' opinions on this! Thank you  

http://imgur.com/a/Ot2Ex


----------



## goldfish19

ae1234 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post so I apologize if I do anything wrong. I recently bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry shopper in large off of eBay. I realized once it was too late how bad of an idea that was as I was more than likely to get a fake. Well, I read up on how to tell the difference between a real and a fake, and when my purse got here, I scoured over every little detail. To my pleasant surprise, everything checked out! It looked great. But I still felt weird about something. And then I noticed that the handles seemed a bit too short for the bag. So I wanted to get your guys' opinions on this! Thank you
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Ot2Ex




Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## sgoh09

Good evening ladies,

  I received my bag today and am able to provide photos of higher quality. Any help with authentication would be greatly appreciated.

  Name of bag: LC Le Pliage Cuir in black, medium size (1515737001)
  Name of store: Reve label
  Link: http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-black-1515737001/

  Thank you very much!


----------



## sgoh09

I forgot to attach photos of the flap, sorry!


----------



## goldfish19

sgoh09 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I received my bag today and am able to provide photos of higher quality. Any help with authentication would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Name of bag: LC Le Pliage Cuir in black, medium size (1515737001)
> Name of store: Reve label
> Link: http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-black-1515737001/
> 
> Thank you very much!



I don't see any red flags. Looks good to me.


----------



## goldfish19

sgoh09 said:


> I forgot to attach photos of the flap, sorry!


 Can you also post a photo of the whole bag, front and back?


----------



## goldfish19

Sheril said:


> Sorry for flooding &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;



Kindly read page 1 and please follow format. Thank you


----------



## assetgee

Please authenticate. I bought this item from: http://www.ensogo.com.ph/deals/100-authentic-longchamp-neo-in-mediums-hort-handle-beige

I will be uploading more pics after this, i have some trouble uploading them all.

Hope you guys can help me. Thanks


----------



## sgoh09

sgoh09 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I received my bag today and am able to provide photos of higher quality. Any help with authentication would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Name of bag: LC Le Pliage Cuir in black, medium size (1515737001)
> Name of store: Reve label
> Link: http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-black-1515737001/
> 
> Thank you very much!





goldfish19 said:


> Can you also post a photo of the whole bag, front and back?



Dear goldfish19, thank you very much for taking the time to authenticate the bag. I'm so glad to have found a community like this. Here are photos of the back and front, as well as one more photo of the strap.


----------



## assetgee

[/IMG]








The seller - Love Scents Onlineshop told me it's a legit LC Le Pliage Neo MSH.

I'm having a second thought on her claim, because if you can notice the tag inside the letter "N" and "H" from LONGCHAMP is quite thinner than the other letters plus notice the space in PA RIS. Plus the care card has 4 parts instead of the usual 3? But aside from those I mentioned, everything else seems authentic. Please help! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## assetgee

assetgee said:


> View attachment 3232009
> View attachment 3232010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 3232011
> View attachment 3232012
> View attachment 3232013
> View attachment 3232014
> View attachment 3232016
> 
> 
> The seller - Love Scents Onlineshop told me it's a legit LC Le Pliage Neo MSH.
> 
> I'm having a second thought on her claim, because if you can notice the tag inside the letter "N" and "H" from LONGCHAMP is quite thinner than the other letters plus notice the space in PA RIS. Plus the care card has 4 parts instead of the usual 3? But aside from those I mentioned, everything else seems authentic. Please help! Thank you [emoji4]




Longchamp Le Pliage Neo MSH; 1515578609


----------



## goldfish19

assetgee said:


> View attachment 3232009
> View attachment 3232010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 3232011
> View attachment 3232012
> View attachment 3232013
> View attachment 3232014
> View attachment 3232016
> 
> 
> The seller - Love Scents Onlineshop told me it's a legit LC Le Pliage Neo MSH.
> 
> I'm having a second thought on her claim, because if you can notice the tag inside the letter "N" and "H" from LONGCHAMP is quite thinner than the other letters plus notice the space in PA RIS. Plus the care card has 4 parts instead of the usual 3? But aside from those I mentioned, everything else seems authentic. Please help! Thank you [emoji4]




Looks fake to me


----------



## assetgee

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me




Thank you! So you think I can contest my reasons? Or have you noticed anything else?


----------



## assetgee

sgoh09 said:


> I forgot to attach photos of the flap, sorry!




Hi sgoh09! Do you mind posting your care card? I just want to compare the one I have so I can show it to my seller. Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

assetgee said:


> Hi sgoh09! Do you mind posting your care card? I just want to compare the one I have so I can show it to my seller. Thanks!



The care card is irrelevant to the authenticity of a bag.
People can put a fake care card in a fake  or an authentic bag.
People can put an authentic card into a fake or and authentic bag
People can put  mismatched authentic card into a fake or an authentic bag
etc etc


----------



## sgoh09

assetgee said:


> Hi sgoh09! Do you mind posting your care card? I just want to compare the one I have so I can show it to my seller. Thanks!


Hi assetgee, 

  would like to help but I didn't receive any care card from the seller..

  Thanks authenticators for your time and effort in keeping this forum going and giving us advice.


----------



## goldfish19

assetgee said:


> Thank you! So you think I can contest my reasons? Or have you noticed anything else?




The quality is different from an authentic one. Try bringing this to a longchamp store and compare the zipper pulls and logos/ markings/ labels. They are different. 

The care card does not do anything to confirm authenticity. It is easily replaceable as mentioned above.


----------



## assetgee

@EGBDF, @sgoh09, @goldfish19

Thanks guys! I just really needed some expert opinion on this [emoji28] I just hope the seller would be honest with me, I won't mind that I got a fake one if they would admit it and not mislead other people from buying the fake ones, oh well. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## ae1234

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you for looking at it! I was thinking it was authentic as well. The only thing that worries me is that the handles seem to be too short. In pictures of other long handled LPs, whenever I see the handles laying against the purse, the curve of the handle reaches to about the bottom of the purse (Does that make sense??). Mine doesn't do that. Everything else is spot on though.


----------



## MonaKushi

Hi can someone authentic this Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handles. My friend bought it online a few days ago.  Please help me authentic, thankyou


----------



## goldfish19

MonaKushi said:


> Hi can someone authentic this Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handles. My friend bought it online a few days ago.  Please help me authentic, thankyou




Fake in my opinion. Next time please follow proper format and kindly read page one for guidelines on how and what to post.


----------



## Purple6

Hello Ladies..

Could you kindly authenticate these 2 Longchamp Neo 
Purple and Red in Medium size.

Seller: fashionstar
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Clearanc...490339?hash=item4647185f63:g:tlIAAOSwYIhWi1pj

Thats all the photos seller provided. 

TIA


----------



## MonaKushi

Im so sorry @goldfish19, my bad. I want to edit it back but i dont know how  I thought it was authentic cause the zip shows YKK marks, button and logo seem perfect. So sad it was a fake one. Thankyou for helping me


----------



## MonaKushi

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion. Next time please follow proper format and kindly read page one for guidelines on how and what to post.



Im so sorry, my bad. I want to edit it back once i read the format but i dont know how. So sorry. I thought it was a authentic. Cause it has YKK marks, the flap leather got embossed printed and logo seems perfect. So sad knowing it was a fake one


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate these 2 Longchamp Neo
> Purple and Red in Medium size.
> 
> Seller: fashionstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Clearanc...490339?hash=item4647185f63:g:tlIAAOSwYIhWi1pj
> 
> Thats all the photos seller provided.
> 
> TIA




I would stay away from this seller. 
I would only buy from a seller who will provide MANY shots of the bag.


----------



## Haidee

*Name: *LP Medium long handle in Bilberry
*Link: *https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ozcjlq3g418qqj1/AADeiUN3PxUqf3WtJWh_WGMda

Hi! I signed here 'cause yesterday I bought a "Le Pliage" (second hand) but I found this forum only after the purchase.
I hope it's authentic but I'm scared to find it's not.
Now I only have the photos that the seller sended to me (I don't have the "tag" one, I'll post it when it arrives) but I hope that in the meantime you will be able to give me a little hope that it isn't fake at least.
Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate these 2 Longchamp Neo
> Purple and Red in Medium size.
> 
> Seller: fashionstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Clearanc...490339?hash=item4647185f63:g:tlIAAOSwYIhWi1pj
> 
> Thats all the photos seller provided.
> 
> TIA



Fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haidee said:


> *Name: *LP Medium long handle in Bilberry
> *Link: *https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ozcjlq3g418qqj1/AADeiUN3PxUqf3WtJWh_WGMda
> 
> Hi! I signed here 'cause yesterday I bought a "Le Pliage" (second hand) but I found this forum only after the purchase.
> I hope it's authentic but I'm scared to find it's not.
> Now I only have the photos that the seller sended to me (I don't have the "tag" one, I'll post it when it arrives) but I hope that in the meantime you will be able to give me a little hope that it isn't fake at least.
> Thank you.


Authentication is very much based on photos. It would be also unfair to the seller for us to comment when we dont have enough to go by. Please repost this request when you have item on hand - check out page one for guides. Thanks.


----------



## Haidee

Ok, thanks.
I hoped to received an answer like "50/50" to help me sleep better during the wait 
I'll be back as soon as it arrives


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate your time and expertise. 

LONGCHAMP Eiffel Tower Le Pliage Long Handle Large (1899) 2016 - Navy

Seller: dogzilla08
Item number: 121858510850

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121858510850


----------



## mish1050

im having difficulty posting photos. please disregard this post.


----------



## mish1050

likewise. please disregard. thank you.


----------



## meelacostraca

Hi ladies, can please authenticate this longchamp?

Seller: Individual Fb
Model: 1899
dropbox.com/sh/ki3eufqdc3ed7iq/AADtXUF_ijS6XWiPf71PBowIa?dl=0


----------



## code_olivia

Good Day!

Would like to ask for help in authenticating this longchamp bag. Thank you. 


Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7wrk3s1mlwn3ow4/AACXvOO3BOHbbRk7YGnRDk8ha


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> Fakes.


Thanks Ladies..
Wow..really surprised me..thought the inside label is legit 
Cheers


----------



## Purple6

Looking for help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Navy Medium.
Seller: cutepompom
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...593947?hash=item25b4695d1b:g:eDEAAOSwL7VWj3Di

Again many thanks for your time looking into this..
Cant do it without you girls
TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Looking for help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir Navy Medium.
> Seller: cutepompom
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...593947?hash=item25b4695d1b:g:eDEAAOSwL7VWj3Di
> 
> Again many thanks for your time looking into this..
> Cant do it without you girls
> TIA



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'd really appreciate your time and expertise.
> 
> LONGCHAMP Eiffel Tower Le Pliage Long Handle Large (1899) 2016 - Navy
> 
> Seller: dogzilla08
> Item number: 121858510850
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121858510850



Authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authentica this bag. Tq


----------



## along

]Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authentica this bag. Tq[


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authentica this bag. Tq


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authentica this bag. Tq.

Another photo.


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authentica this bag. Tq.

One more photo.


----------



## Haidee

It arrives! 
If it's fake, it's a "good one" fake xD

*Name: *LP Medium (shopping) long handle in Bilberry
*Seller:* Private
*Link: * Photos


----------



## meelacostraca

Hi all, can anybody adviseme  on what is the meaning of the all numbers and letters in the tag..?

Btw, this tag looks authentic or not? LC neo medium, bilberry. TIA


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



Many Thanks Darl!


----------



## Purple6

Thanks again..Thought just double checking to be sure ..
Longchamp Cuir Medium in Taupe
Seller:reneelisa
Ebay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281879159499?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Purple6

Thanks Thanks


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq.

More photos coz I cannot load more than one.


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticatethis bag. Tq


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq
More photos


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no 

website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq
More photos attached


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller( no 

website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq
More photos attached coz I cannot attached more than one.


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller(no website)
- She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq
More photos attached.


----------



## along

Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
Seller: Private seller(no website)
- She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.


Please help to authenticate this bag. Tq
Again, more photos attached.


----------



## EGBDF

along said:


> Item: Le pliage neo in Navy (medium)
> Seller: Private seller( no website) - She claimed that the bag was purchased directly from the outlet.
> 
> 
> Please help to authenticatethis bag. Tq



fake IMO


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Thanks again..Thought just double checking to be sure ..
> Longchamp Cuir Medium in Taupe
> Seller:reneelisa
> Ebay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281879159499?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This one is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haidee said:


> It arrives!
> If it's fake, it's a "good one" fake xD
> 
> *Name: *LP Medium (shopping) long handle in Bilberry
> *Seller:* Private
> *Link: * Photos



No red flags but quality of photos need improvement.


----------



## Haidee

rx4dsoul said:


> No red flags but quality of photos need improvement.


I took them for the last time (I don't want to abuse any further of your time) in daylight and without flash (I couldn't the last time 'cause it was evening), I hope it works 
The link is always the same.
Thank you!!!


Haidee said:


> *Name: *LP Medium (shopping) long handle in Bilberry
> *Seller:* Private
> *Link: * Photos


----------



## Maria_tan

please authenticate this... it's a neo fantasie short handle i think.. i forgot... these are the best photos i can get with my phone.. thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haidee said:


> I took them for the last time (I don't want to abuse any further of your time) in daylight and without flash (I couldn't the last time 'cause it was evening), I hope it works
> The link is always the same.
> Thank you!!!



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maria_tan said:


> please authenticate this... it's a neo fantasie short handle i think.. i forgot... these are the best photos i can get with my phone.. thank you



So far from what little I can see, this looks Fake.


----------



## along

EGBDF said:


> fake IMO


Tq. I have already returned the bag to the seller. 
When I told them that the bag is fake..they do ask why but I did not give details.
I got my refund the same day. I think they knew that they're selling fake lc but will take advantage to those customer who doesn't know about original lc.


----------



## meelacostraca

Dear ladies, i would like to ask for your help to authenticate this LC Neo medium, bilberry. Bought it from private seller in FB.

If it is fake, can plase help to state why. TQVM


----------



## goldfish19

meelacostraca said:


> Dear ladies, i would like to ask for your help to authenticate this LC Neo medium, bilberry. Bought it from private seller in FB.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is fake, can plase help to state why. TQVM




We need a better, clearer photo of the plastic tag. And also which seller on Facebook?


----------



## Haidee

Thank you (all of you!)! :kiss:


----------



## meelacostraca

goldfish19 said:


> We need a better, clearer photo of the plastic tag. And also which seller on Facebook?



Here u go. I bought it from a friend, selling it on FB Group. She's only selling few LC in her profile, so..not much.. She claims that it is bought directly from store


----------



## goldfish19

meelacostraca said:


> Here u go. I bought it from a friend, selling it on FB Group. She's only selling few LC in her profile, so..not much.. She claims that it is bought directly from store




Fake in my opinion.


----------



## meelacostraca

Thanks  based on your experience, which one is the most noticable fake part of the bag, so that i can claim my money back. Tq


----------



## meelacostraca

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.




Thanks  based on your experience, which one is the most noticable fake part of the bag, so that i can claim my money back. Tq


----------



## rynkay

Please help authenticate this Longchamp Les Planetes bag for me. 

Longchamp Les Planetes Large Long Handle in Bilberry/Purple

Seller: LittleDragonBoutique on Ebay

http://imgur.com/a/9qH4z

Thank you for your help!


----------



## code_olivia

Good Day!

Would like to ask for help in authenticating this longchamp bag. Thank you. 


Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :


PS. Sorry for flooding. I can't attach more than 1 pic simultaneously.


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :

pic 2


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :


pic 3


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :


Pic 4


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :


Pic 5


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures : 

Pic 5


----------



## code_olivia

Name : Longchamp Neo (Emerald Green)
Seller : Private seller
Item No. : n/a
Pictures :


Pic 6


----------



## FCS0825

.
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/FCS0825/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## FCS0825

Hi, please authenticate

Item: Longchamp Neo, Short Handle, Medium, Black
Seller: Rustan's Department Store
Item No: N/A
Photos:

http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/FC...bile%20Uploads


----------



## rx4dsoul

FCS0825 said:


> Hi, please authenticate
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo, Short Handle, Medium, Black
> Seller: Rustan's Department Store
> Item No: N/A
> Photos:
> 
> http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/FC...bile%20Uploads



Authentic.


----------



## FCS0825

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks for your time1


----------



## rynkay

Please authenticate

Item #1: Longchamp Planetes, Long Handle, Large, Raisin Purple

Seller and Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-1899-LARGE-L-Purple-Raisin-Tote-Purse-Shopper-Bag-/281907063730?hash=item41a2f86bb2:g:aXYAAOSwX~dWlHUQ

Additional Pic of Tag: http://imgur.com/a/9qH4z

Item #2: Longchamp Planetes, Long Handle, Large, Chili Red

Seller and Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...489849?hash=item41a2d12579:g:EkwAAOSwZG9WkFfA

Additional Pic of Tag Attached

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Purple6

Hello..
Please help me authenticate this LC Neo Medium Purple
Seller: ruby-galaxy
ebay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111846319159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA always


----------



## Stansy

I am looking for the name of the line of this bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262211712657?ru=http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=262211712657&_rdc=1

Here is some additional info from the seller re the serial #:

SERIAL TAG AND NUMBER 0640896
NRA CHG C3
2265055092

Thanks!!!


----------



## luvyou

Hi, please authenticate this, thanks!

Name: Longchamp large Le Pliage Miaou Tote in Navy
Seller: ebay


----------



## luvyou

Link to the Longchamp large Le Pliage Miaou Tote in Navy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172059361887?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sanietoot

Hello, please authenticate my new bag. 
Large Long Handle Longchamp Planetes Tote in Navy.
Please see attached pics http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/jshowlow/IMG_9419_zpseipkvagr.jpg


----------



## Sanietoot

sanietoot said:


> hello, please authenticate my new bag.
> Large long handle longchamp planetes tote in navy.
> Please see attached pics :dhttp://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/jshowlow/img_9419_zpseipkvagr.jpg



additional pics


----------



## AP919

rynkay said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item #1: Longchamp Planetes, Long Handle, Large, Raisin Purple
> 
> Seller and Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-1899-LARGE-L-Purple-Raisin-Tote-Purse-Shopper-Bag-/281907063730?hash=item41a2f86bb2:g:aXYAAOSwX~dWlHUQ
> 
> Additional Pic of Tag: http://imgur.com/a/9qH4z
> 
> Item #2: Longchamp Planetes, Long Handle, Large, Chili Red
> 
> Seller and Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...489849?hash=item41a2d12579:g:EkwAAOSwZG9WkFfA
> 
> Additional Pic of Tag Attached
> 
> Thank you for your help!


This is the same seller who has been known to sell fakes.  Now this seller has a third boutique?  This is ridiculous!  

This new listing under this new name finally shows a plastic tag, which I've never seen on any of his/her/their listings before, and it's 100% obviously fake by looking at the tag for a VERY obvious reason -- compare it to any authentic bag!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...079551?hash=item43e82d1d3f:g:2D0AAOSwa-dWlHg9

Plus, the feedback profile says this was registered in Virginia, but they are "based in NYC?"

Also, as I've mentioned in particular before:

1. If you are "in NYC" since when are there palm trees here?  That's news to me!
2. This seller "saved a small stock by luck" every single time, but keeps pumping out bag after bag after bag in "rare and old colors" but uses the SAME PICTURES EVERY TIME.  That should be a HUGE reg flag.  Plus, if you look at the feedback for any of the listings, you can see that the same bags are sold over and over.
3. The hello kitty really freaks me out and has nothing to do with LC whatsoever. 
4. If the price is so low, there's a reason...


----------



## EGBDF

AP919 said:


> This is the same seller who has been known to sell fakes.  Now this seller has a third boutique?  This is ridiculous!
> 
> This new listing under this new name finally shows a plastic tag, which I've never seen on any of his/her/their listings before, and it's 100% obviously fake by looking at the tag for a VERY obvious reason -- compare it to any authentic bag!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...079551?hash=item43e82d1d3f:g:2D0AAOSwa-dWlHg9
> 
> Plus, the feedback profile says this was registered in Virginia, but they are "based in NYC?"
> 
> Also, as I've mentioned in particular before:
> 
> 1. If you are "in NYC" since when are there palm trees here?  That's news to me!
> 2. This seller "saved a small stock by luck" every single time, but keeps pumping out bag after bag after bag in "rare and old colors" but uses the SAME PICTURES EVERY TIME.  That should be a HUGE reg flag.  Plus, if you look at the feedback for any of the listings, you can see that the same bags are sold over and over.
> 3. The hello kitty really freaks me out and has nothing to do with LC whatsoever.
> 4. If the price is so low, there's a reason...



Yes, I would avoid any of the littledragonboutique incarnations


----------



## Raven3766

Would you please help me authenticate this handbag? I've never seen one like it...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180005_zpspllsfi6s.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180042_zps2ux2xikc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180055-1_zpschur2c8q.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180212_zps13sptog0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this handbag? I've never seen one like it...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-01/20160116_180005_zpspllsfi6s.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-01/20160116_180042_zps2ux2xikc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...16-01/20160116_180055-1_zpschur2c8q.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-01/20160116_180212_zps13sptog0.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Authentic pouch.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sanietoot said:


> additional pics



Some red flags...need a closer look at the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvyou said:


> Hi, please authenticate this, thanks!
> 
> Name: Longchamp large Le Pliage Miaou Tote in Navy
> Seller: ebay



No red flags, but closer look at the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Stansy said:


> I am looking for the name of the line of this bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262211712657?ru=http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=262211712657&_rdc=1
> 
> Here is some additional info from the seller re the serial #:
> 
> SERIAL TAG AND NUMBER 0640896
> NRA CHG C3
> 2265055092
> 
> Thanks!!!



Authentic Roseau


----------



## Sanietoot

rx4dsoul said:


> Some red flags...need a closer look at the tag. Thanks.



these are the best pics that I have. will try to upload more, having trouble with uploading. thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic pouch.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sanietoot

Sanietoot said:


> these are the best pics that I have. will try to upload more, having trouble with uploading. thanks!



other details of the bag (more pics)


----------



## Sanietoot

Sanietoot said:


> other details of the bag (more pics) uploading...



sorry having troubles with uploading.


----------



## Sanietoot

more pics, please help me. please also see the other pics that i posted (before this post) 

PS. In case the picture doesn't show, the zipper contains YKK with a T and also "45". The G on the logo is also evident. thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Sanietoot said:


> these are the best pics that I have. will try to upload more, having trouble with uploading. thanks!




If you read previous posts, you'll see how clear the plastic tag and zipper pull should appear on photos for us to confirm the authenticity. 

BUT I see some red flags as well.


----------



## samooga

HI! I have a question. Do the Jeremy Scott long champ bags come in long handle versions as well? I have one on hold at a local consignment shop that posted a pic on instagram and it appears it has long straps.


----------



## Sanietoot

goldfish19 said:


> If you read previous posts, you'll see how clear the plastic tag and zipper pull should appear on photos for us to confirm the authenticity.
> 
> BUT I see some red flags as well.



tried my best to have good pics, please see pics attached below and on my previous posts. thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Sanietoot said:


> tried my best to have good pics, please see pics attached below and on my previous posts. thanks




Fake, in my opinion. sorry
You may want wait confirmation from 
 rx4dsoul.


----------



## Jackjack018

Hi!

Pls. Authenticate my Longchamp Neo 
THANKS! &#9786;


----------



## Sanietoot

goldfish19 said:


> Fake, in my opinion. sorry
> You may want wait confirmation from
> rx4dsoul.


May I know why? So I can tell the seller. Thank you so much


----------



## Jackjack018

Good Day!
Kindly authenticate and check my Longchamp Bag.
I bought it online
LONGCHAMP NEO
SIZE: MEDIUM
COLOR: GRAPHITE

Thank you &#9786;


----------



## Jackjack018

jackjack018 said:


> good day!
> Kindly authenticate and check my longchamp bag.
> I bought it online
> longchamp neo
> size: Medium
> color: Graphite
> 
> thank you &#9786;


&#9786;


----------



## Jackjack018

Hi!
Kindly evaluate and authenticate my longchamp neo bag
I bought it online last month..
Longchamp Neo
Size: medium

Thanks a lot


----------



## bag_hag08

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## bag_hag08

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## bag_hag08

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## sleepykris

Please help authentic this.  Thank you.

Longchamp le Pliage orchideal tote
Seller:  joy-sunflower
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361466134253


----------



## bag_hag08

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## farris2

Please authenticate-Thank you in advance
Item name-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Small-Shoulder-Bag-With-Strap
Seller-mimcdermot-0
Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Small-Shoulder-Bag-With-Strap-/252226123009?hash=item3ab9d93501:g:e-YAAOSwp5JWVS6W
Item number-252226123009


----------



## sleepykris

I'm a bit skeptical on this one as the seller recently sold this bag, and it is now relisted.  It could be because of no paying bidder.  I have had 50% nonpayment on eBay lately so I would not be surprised if this was the case.  Thank you for your help!

Item:  LM metallic large tote bag in white 
Seller:  vonjuicy93
Item:    252250356516
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252250356516


----------



## sleepykris

Sorry one more.  I'm on the lookout for a new purse!  

Item:  Longchamp orchid small tote (seller called it darshan)
Item number:  201505677981
Seller:  chococt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201505677981


----------



## bag_hag08

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
Thank you in advance!!
forgot to post a picture of the whole bag!


----------



## goldfish19

bag_hag08 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo small bilberry that I was gifted to by a friend!
> Thank you in advance!!



fake, sorry


----------



## Sanietoot

Sanietoot said:


> these are the best pics that I have. will try to upload more, having trouble with uploading. thanks!


please also see other pics that I have posted


----------



## goldfish19

sleepykris said:


> Please help authentic this.  Thank you.
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage orchideal tote
> Seller:  joy-sunflower
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361466134253
> 
> View attachment 3244103
> View attachment 3244104
> View attachment 3244107
> View attachment 3244108
> View attachment 3244109
> View attachment 3244110



authentic


----------



## goldfish19

farris2 said:


> Please authenticate-Thank you in advance
> Item name-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Small-Shoulder-Bag-With-Strap
> Seller-mimcdermot-0
> Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Small-Shoulder-Bag-With-Strap-/252226123009?hash=item3ab9d93501:g:e-YAAOSwp5JWVS6W
> Item number-252226123009


 
authentic le pliage cuir


----------



## goldfish19

sleepykris said:


> I'm a bit skeptical on this one as the seller recently sold this bag, and it is now relisted.  It could be because of no paying bidder.  I have had 50% nonpayment on eBay lately so I would not be surprised if this was the case.  Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item:  LM metallic large tote bag in white
> Seller:  vonjuicy93
> Item:    252250356516
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252250356516
> 
> View attachment 3244152
> View attachment 3244155
> View attachment 3244157
> View attachment 3244160
> View attachment 3244161
> 
> View attachment 3244162
> View attachment 3244163



Looks good, no red flags, but that plastic tag does not belong in this request. I just wanted to pointed that out as the plastic tag is pictured in the listing. 
Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

sleepykris said:


> Sorry one more.  I'm on the lookout for a new purse!
> 
> Item:  Longchamp orchid small tote (seller called it darshan)
> Item number:  201505677981
> Seller:  chococt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201505677981
> 
> View attachment 3244171
> View attachment 3244172
> View attachment 3244173
> View attachment 3244174
> View attachment 3244175
> View attachment 3244176



Again, looks good, but to be 100% sure, I need a better close up photo of the tag.


----------



## bag_hag08

goldfish19 said:


> fake, sorry


@goldfish19 Thank you for your time! Appreciate it!!
Tho I still have 1 more Longchamp to have check, A Large long handle Le Pliage Navy..I hope you could help me with this one too! This was purchased from a friend claiming it is authentic. Again, thank you so much!


----------



## bag_hag08

Tag


----------



## bag_hag08

Zip


----------



## bag_hag08

Button


----------



## bag_hag08

Logo


----------



## bag_hag08

Button


----------



## farris2

goldfish19 said:


> authentic le pliage cuir




Thank you!


----------



## Claraloo

Hi everyone,

I usually read in this forum but I need your help now.
Could you please check out this purse.

Longchamp Cuir small in black

Thank you very much in advance and you are making a great job.


----------



## goldfish19

Claraloo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I usually read in this forum but I need your help now.
> 
> Could you please check out this purse.
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Cuir small in black
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance and you are making a great job.




Thank you for posting clear photos. Next time kindly follow proper format (see page 1)

This is an authentic Le  pliage Cuir


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Item: Longchamp Medium Cuir

Seller: juicycheese 

Item #: 281912297735

Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281912297735?_mwBanner=1


Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item: Longchamp Medium Cuir
> 
> Seller: juicycheese
> 
> Item #: 281912297735
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281912297735?_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I'd ask them for another picture of the inner tag. The one they have is all blurry.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

EGBDF said:


> I'd ask them for another picture of the inner tag. The one they have is all blurry.




I asked earlier. 
She said she'll provide some later today. 
I'll post when available. Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Name/item description: Longchamp - Le Pliage - Miaou - 2015 Limited edition - Large Tote Bag - NEW!
Name of the seller: macbey123
Item no: 172059361887
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172059361887

Thank you!


----------



## Millee

I got a Longchamp Limited edition Miaou bag from MyHabit this week and it feels VERY different from the Le Pliage I got from Neiman Marcus a few years ago and I'm worried it's fake  The handles feel quite rounded and the underside of the the leather flap is pretty rough also the text on the back is completely different. I think it is fake but wanted to double check before raising a stink because I was really excited to get the bag.


----------



## sleepykris

goldfish19 said:


> authentic




Thanks goldfish!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Millee said:


> I got a Longchamp Limited edition Miaou bag from MyHabit this week and it [/IMG]



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Name/item description: Longchamp - Le Pliage - Miaou - 2015 Limited edition - Large Tote Bag - NEW!
> Name of the seller: macbey123
> Item no: 172059361887
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172059361887
> 
> Thank you!



Need photos of the tag, hardware and leather marks. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

Millee said:


> I got a Longchamp Limited edition Miaou bag from MyHabit this week and it feels VERY different from the Le Pliage I got from Neiman Marcus a few years ago and I'm worried it's fake  The handles feel quite rounded and the underside of the the leather flap is pretty rough also the text on the back is completely different. I think it is fake but wanted to double check before raising a stink because I was really excited to get the bag.




I agree that it's authentic. I have this in pink and when I got it, I felt the handles were stiffer than my nylon totes from previous years.


----------



## Millee

goldfish19 said:


> I agree that it's authentic. I have this in pink and when I got it, I felt the handles were stiffer than my nylon totes from previous years.



Oh good! I was so worried when the handles felt like that.


----------



## Mhards

canhi..please help me to authenticate my 2 bags bought recently..It's my first time to have a LONGCHAMP bag..I have no idea how to spot the difference between fake and authentic that is why I do need your help..Thanks a lot

Description 1. LP Small Long Handle in Graphite
Name of the Seller: Thebagmaster Philippines(claims that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee)

Attached pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/D5ebmJYXAfrpJZE77

Description 2: LC Planetes Long Handle in Billberry
Name of the Seller: Thebagmaster Philippines(claims that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee)

Attached pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/E8FPCP2oqiEXpcFS6


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mhards said:


> canhi..please help me to authenticate my 2 bags bought recently..It's my first time to have a LONGCHAMP bag..I have no idea how to spot the difference between fake and authentic that is why I do need your help..Thanks a lot
> 
> Description 1. LP Small Long Handle in Graphite
> Name of the Seller: Thebagmaster Philippines(claims that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee)
> 
> Attached pictures:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/D5ebmJYXAfrpJZE77
> 
> Description 2: LC Planetes Long Handle in Billberry
> Name of the Seller: Thebagmaster Philippines(claims that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee)
> 
> Attached pictures:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/E8FPCP2oqiEXpcFS6



Im going to pass over this one as ive seen a lot of fakes from them on this thread. 
Perhaps you should do a search and backread.


----------



## Mhards

So my 2 bags are all fake? They still insist that all their bags are authentic..i only have an option to replace the items but not for a refund..what will i do now?


----------



## screenshot

Hi, please help me authenticate my LC. Your assistance would be much appreciated. Thank you! 
Item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle Bilberry


----------



## screenshot

Here's another batch of my LC Le Pliage Neo MSH Bilberry


----------



## Mhards

rx4dsoul said:


> Im going to pass over this one as ive seen a lot of fakes from them on this thread.
> Perhaps you should do a search and backread.



Does it means that my 2 bags are all fake? They still insist that all their bags are authentic..i only have an option to replace the items but not for a refund..what will i do now?


----------



## EGBDF

Mhards said:


> Does it means that my 2 bags are all fake? They still insist that all their bags are authentic..i only have an option to replace the items but not for a refund..what will i do now?



yes, fake. Did you pay with a credit card? Maybe you are protected that way.
I suggest posting your question down in the ebay sub forum on tpf, someone there should have some advice for you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## Mhards

EGBDF said:


> yes, fake. Did you pay with a credit card? Maybe you are protected that way.
> I suggest posting your question down in the ebay sub forum on tpf, someone there should have some advice for you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/



Yes i use my credit card as payment..thanks for the advice.. Maybe i just need to call the bank first if they can do something.. since the seller is not willing to give a refund...their 30-day money back guarantee is useless in my case..


----------



## Mhards

EGBDF said:


> yes, fake. Did you pay with a credit card? Maybe you are protected that way.
> I suggest posting your question down in the ebay sub forum on tpf, someone there should have some advice for you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/



May I know why? So that i can tell the seller and claim a refund..your reply is very much appreciated..thank you


----------



## Ldm3

Hi! Pls help me authenticate my LC bag. First time user here and first time to buy a longchamp bag. Help will be much appreciated. Thank you.                                                                                                        Item: longchamp neo medium short handle in bilberryhttps://flic.kr/p/Dbmgpd                 https://flic.kr/p/CowL68 https://flic.kr/p/DdD5oi https://flic.kr/p/CopAWb https://flic.kr/p/CMqTEX


----------



## goldfish19

Mhards said:


> May I know why? So that i can tell the seller and claim a refund..your reply is very much appreciated..thank you




If you will read previous posts, bags that bagmaster has sold have been deemed fake here. We do not state specifics to prevent counterfeiters from benefiting from this information.
I hope you get your money back. I've come across sellers who would lie to your face that their items are authentic or "factory overruns".


----------



## Anjelle

Mhards said:


> Does it means that my 2 bags are all fake? They still insist that all their bags are authentic..i only have an option to replace the items but not for a refund..what will i do now?




I once went to their office in makati where they also display some of the items they sell. I wanted to see first their items before I buy and I was also curious because they were cheap. When they showed me their LP,  the bags looked different from the bag I bought in an LC boutique so I concluded they were fakes but of course I kept it to myself because I was in their office. Anyway, they even said that they can provide a document or paper to prove that they are authentic.


----------



## Mhards

goldfish19 said:


> If you will read previous posts, bags that bagmaster has sold have been deemed fake here. We do not state specifics to prevent counterfeiters from benefiting from this information.
> I hope you get your money back. I've come across sellers who would lie to your face that their items are authentic or "factory overruns".



Thank u so much for the help...now i know what to do-
to get a REFUND from them...and i will insist for that..


----------



## Mhards

Anjelle said:


> I once went to their office in makati where they also display some of the items they sell. I wanted to see first their items before I buy and I was also curious because they were cheap. When they showed me their LP,  the bags looked different from the bag I bought in an LC boutique so I concluded they were fakes but of course I kept it to myself because I was in their office. Anyway, they even said that they can provide a document or paper to prove that they are authentic.



Yah..a certificate of authenticity with 1yr limited service warranty..just to let people believe that their are legitimate of selling authentic bags..and in the end you only have is REGRET for buying their fake products..


----------



## AP919

Ldm3 said:


> Hi! Pls help me authenticate my LC bag. First time user here and first time to buy a longchamp bag. Help will be much appreciated. Thank you.                                                                                                        Item: longchamp neo medium short handle in bilberryhttps://flic.kr/p/Dbmgpd                 https://flic.kr/p/CowL68 https://flic.kr/p/DdD5oi https://flic.kr/p/CopAWb https://flic.kr/p/CMqTEX


I'm not an authenticator here, but the tag looks really bad...the letters aren't even -- the "a" in "Made" is lower than the rest of them, and the "n" in "Longchamp" looks like a "w," aside from other things I see.  I'm betting it's fake...


----------



## AP919

Mhards said:


> Yah..a certificate of authenticity with 1yr limited service warranty..just to let people believe that their are legitimate of selling authentic bags..and in the end you only have is REGRET for buying their fake products..


Aside from all the times the Bagmaster has been said to sell fakes, when someone says that they "claim that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee" it's almost certain that their items are fake.  That just says buyer beware!


----------



## Purple6

Hello..Please help me authenticate

Longchamp Cuir Medium Poppy
Seller:nrgizer82
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321984377011?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have not received the bag..I was too excited and followed my impluse 

Greatly appreciated your time and effort


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello..Please help me authenticate
> 
> Longchamp Cuir Medium Poppy
> Seller:nrgizer82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321984377011?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have not received the bag..I was too excited and followed my impluse
> 
> Greatly appreciated your time and effort




Everything looks good, no red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag to be 100% sure.


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Everything looks good, no red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag to be 100% sure.


Many Thanks always goldfish
Hope all goof
I did ask about the clear tag inside..I will repost once I received it.


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Many Thanks always goldfish
> Hope all goof
> I did ask about the clear tag inside..I will repost once I received it.




You're welcome! Looks vermillion red to me, but poppy is red orange so it could be the lighting.


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> You're welcome! Looks vermillion red to me, but poppy is red orange so it could be the lighting.



Yes..I actually suspect Poppy..seller said red orange..
Hence I was asking abt the clear tag to confirm.
Hmmm...Vermillion. .is that nice? 
I own red..and love it


----------



## mlchen

Hi, pls authentic this bag. Thank you very much.

Item name : Longchamp Planete
Name of the seller : from Facebook
Item no : not applicable
Link to the photos : https://picasaweb.google.com/101716975711458352635/LONGCHAMP


----------



## goldfish19

mlchen said:


> Hi, pls authentic this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name : Longchamp Planete
> Name of the seller : from Facebook
> Item no : not applicable
> Link to the photos : https://picasaweb.google.com/101716975711458352635/LONGCHAMP




Please specify which Facebook seller and also we need better photos.


----------



## Mhards

AP919 said:


> Aside from all the times the Bagmaster has been said to sell fakes, when someone says that they "claim that all their bags selling are authentic at a very low price with 30 days money back guarantee" it's almost certain that their items are fake.  That just says buyer beware!



I've learned my lesson..and from now on i should be more careful..


----------



## Mhards

UPDATE!!! I asked the seller(thebagmasterph) of my 2 fake bags that i will claim a refund but they are still insists that all their bags are 100% authentic and they can provide me  an official receipt from longchamp store..so i tell them about their 30-day money back guarantee that MUST BE their customers' protection..and i've got no reply from them..


----------



## mlchen

goldfish19 said:


> Please specify which Facebook seller and also we need better photos.



Sorry, this is the most clearer photos that I could take.
Name of the seller : Mix Branded House


----------



## mlchen

Additional photos


----------



## farris2

goldfish19 said:


> authentic le pliage cuir



I almost bought it but noticed corner wear and it was described as excellent/like new


----------



## screenshot

Mhards said:


> UPDATE!!! I asked the seller(thebagmasterph) of my 2 fake bags that i will claim a refund but they are still insists that all their bags are 100% authentic and they can provide me  an official receipt from longchamp store..so i tell them about their 30-day money back guarantee that MUST BE their customers' protection..and i've got no reply from them..


Bought one from thebagmaster last week and had it authenticated at LC shop in Greenbelt. I returned it today and will be getting my refund after 3 weeks. They still insist that what they sold me is authentic. And that LC greenbelt was just saying it's fake to protect their sales. Pffft!


----------



## tat1318

screenshot said:


> Bought one from thebagmaster last week and had it authenticated at LC shop in Greenbelt. I returned it today and will be getting my refund after 3 weeks. They still insist that what they sold me is authentic. And that LC greenbelt was just saying it's fake to protect their sales. Pffft!



Hi, just curious. How were you able to have it authenticated in LC greenbelt? As far as I know they require a receipt to authenticate the serial number. Just curious cos I want to have mine authenticated also. Thanks!


----------



## screenshot

tat1318 said:


> Hi, just curious. How were you able to have it authenticated in LC greenbelt? As far as I know they require a receipt to authenticate the serial number. Just curious cos I want to have mine authenticated also. Thanks!


Just bring them the item, there's no OR from tbm so they'll be taking photo of the "warranty form" and letter of guarantee. Show the barcodes on the plastic. It'll take at least 3 days to authenticate. But just upon showing them the item, they can tell whether it's authentic or not. They'll even show you the same model so you could tell the difference


----------



## goldfish19

tat1318 said:


> Hi, just curious. How were you able to have it authenticated in LC greenbelt? As far as I know they require a receipt to authenticate the serial number. Just curious cos I want to have mine authenticated also. Thanks!




It's easy to tell a fake from a real one especially when they are side by side. The materials used, the logos and the plastic tag will be different.


----------



## tat1318

My sister gave me an LC le pliage néo navy blue. Medium size. Can you pls help authenticate. 

Zipper says vision ykk 5vst

Inside tag:
NAC TUN/G2
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
1007680
1515578556

Thanks!


----------



## tat1318

Thanks!


----------



## tat1318

screenshot said:


> Just bring them the item, there's no OR from tbm so they'll be taking photo of the "warranty form" and letter of guarantee. Show the barcodes on the plastic. It'll take at least 3 days to authenticate. But just upon showing them the item, they can tell whether it's authentic or not. They'll even show you the same model so you could tell the difference




My sister actually just gave it to me. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

tat1318 said:


> My sister gave me an LC le pliage néo navy blue. Medium size. Can you pls help authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper says vision ykk 5vst
> 
> 
> 
> Inside tag:
> 
> NAC TUN/G2
> 
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> 
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 
> 1007680
> 
> 1515578556
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Please read page 1 of this thread.


----------



## mlchen

Hi, maybe you had skip my post, please help me authentic this bag. Thank you very much.

Item name : Longchamp Planete 25cm Long handle Red color
Name of the seller : Mix Branded House
Item no : unknown


----------



## tat1318

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Name: LC LE PLIAGE NEO MEDIUM SIZE
> Seller: unknown. Gift from sister
> Hi pls see link to pics below


https://www.dropbox.com/sc/r6a5fwvw9vr1dga/AADW7ksBwYqDm57F-2glPn6Ka


----------



## mlchen

Additional photos


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Everything looks good, no red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag to be 100% sure.



Hi Goldfish 
Here is the tag if you could please authenticate
I believe the colour is called Paprika..is this right?

Thanks again dear


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hi Goldfish
> Here is the tag if you could please authenticate
> I believe the colour is called Paprika..is this right?
> 
> Thanks again dear




Yes. It's paprika. No red flags but isn't there a better photo of the tag? Pls post again when the bag arrives


----------



## tat1318

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 of this thread.



Hi Goldfish,

Item Name: LC LE PLIAGE néo navy
Seller: unknown

Pics in the link.https://www.dropbox.com/sc/r6a5fwvw9vr1dga/AADW7ksBwYqDm57F-2glPn6Ka


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlchen said:


> Hi, maybe you had skip my post, please help me authentic this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name : Longchamp Planete 25cm Long handle Red color
> Name of the seller : Mix Branded House
> Item no : unknown



This looks fake to me. Some material and tag details are off. Sorry.


----------



## cheidel

Ladies please authenticate for me, thanks!

Item name: Longchamp black cosmetic case
Item number:  252262393387
Seller:  xv1ola
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252262393387


----------



## ella_lala0806

Hi all. Newbie here..would like to ask, does longchamp produce lc le piage neo shoulder tote in medium size? Found my friend using it. Its like planetes 25x25x14 size but its zip is like neo. He said its lc lp neo shoulder tote hmm but i saw its tag is 2605002001.hmmm


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Ladies please authenticate for me, thanks!
> 
> Item name: Longchamp black cosmetic case
> Item number:  252262393387
> Seller:  xv1ola
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252262393387



Authentic.


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## mlchen

rx4dsoul said:


> This looks fake to me. Some material and tag details are off. Sorry.


 
Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for your authenticate, may I know refer to the tag it stated small or medium size? The seller told me that it's medium. Thanks again.


----------



## AP919

mlchen said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for your authenticate, may I know refer to the tag it stated small or medium size? The seller told me that it's medium. Thanks again.


Sorry, but I compared to my red planetes, and yours is WAY off.  The coloring on this was a deep, blood red.  Also, your numbers and location code are totally wrong.  That's aside from a few other things.  I purchased mine in Bloomingdale's, so it's definitely real, aside from the fact that I've had the corners repaired by LC for free, so if they did it, you know it's been authenticated!


----------



## mlchen

AP919 said:


> Sorry, but I compared to my red planetes, and yours is WAY off.  The coloring on this was a deep, blood red.  Also, your numbers and location code are totally wrong.  That's aside from a few other things.  I purchased mine in Bloomingdale's, so it's definitely real, aside from the fact that I've had the corners repaired by LC for free, so if they did it, you know it's been authenticated!



Hi, AP919 do you mind to let me see the color of your planetes and the tag? Thank you.


----------



## seton

Hi, just a friendly reminder that detailed discussions of fakes are strongly discouraged here. If I see any posts that crosses the line, I will report them and the mods will remove your post.


----------



## mlchen

seton said:


> Hi, just a friendly reminder that detailed discussions of fakes are strongly discouraged here. If I see any posts that crosses the line, I will report them and the mods will remove your post.




Noted.


----------



## tat1318

Hi Ladies,

You might have missed my post. Kindly help authenticate.  Thanks! 
Name: LC LE PLIAGE NEO MEDIUM SIZE
Seller: unknown. Gift from sister
Hi pls see link to pics below

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/r6a5fwvw9vr1dga/AADW7ksBwYqDm57F-2glPn6Ka


----------



## rx4dsoul

tat1318 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> You might have missed my post. Kindly help authenticate.  Thanks!
> Name: LC LE PLIAGE NEO MEDIUM SIZE
> Seller: unknown. Gift from sister
> Hi pls see link to pics below
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/r6a5fwvw9vr1dga/AADW7ksBwYqDm57F-2glPn6Ka



Your link doesnt work..?


----------



## tat1318

rx4dsoul said:


> Your link doesnt work..?



Hi! Works fine on my end. Can you try the link below please? Thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r7prh26apg40g4b/AAB3v542sn53ETJzo65sTuyha?dl=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

tat1318 said:


> Hi! Works fine on my end. Can you try the link below please? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r7prh26apg40g4b/AAB3v542sn53ETJzo65sTuyha?dl=0



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## tat1318

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



Thanks!


----------



## AP919

mlchen said:


> Noted.


Which is why, aside from being busy, I didn't respond.  I could, technically, post a picture of the color, but definitely not a picture of the tag.


----------



## mlchen

AP919 said:


> Which is why, aside from being busy, I didn't respond.  I could, technically, post a picture of the color, but definitely not a picture of the tag.


 

Sorry. I'm new here, still not clear about the rules, Thanks a lot.


----------



## thebagmasterph

slycookies said:


> Just so you are aware, you can use the "search" feature on this thread and find that several bags from bagmasterph has already been determined to sell fake bags to the disappointment of the buyers.  I have quoted a few above but if you scroll back even to page 93 forward, you can see for yourself.
> 
> Someone may come and give you another opinion but do not be disappointed if one of our fabulous authenticators declines to review your purchase.


Hello Slycookies,

Hope all is well, may we request that all your claims about our products be taken down and be retracted immediately as they are baseless. For your reference we may present our Longchamp purchase receipts abroad just to prove that all your authentications of our products are not true and not reliable.

Dear All,

To all customers asking for authentication here of our products feel free to contact us for a receipt reference or verify our customer registration with Longchamp stores worldwide to prove that we do make purchases of the bag abroad during big sale events and sell them at reasonable prices in the Philippines.

We replying to you to prevent people from being misled by forums like this.

Lastly, for ones peace of mind it's best to take the bag at the nearest Longchamp store and see for your self. For that best, most reliable authentication one can do.

Let's spread positivity!

Best,

Thebagmaster Customer Relations Group


----------



## sleepykris

I think this bag is supposed to be an orchideal?  It looks fake to me but wanted to make sure it isn't a season I haven't seen.  

Item:   Longchamp floral le Pliage tote

Item number:  121878348996

Seller:   wearitwithjeans

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121878348996


----------



## Mhards

seton said:


> Hi, just a friendly reminder that detailed discussions of fakes are strongly discouraged here. If I see any posts that crosses the line, I will report them and the mods will remove your post.



Noted Ladies&#128077;


----------



## goldfish19

screenshot said:


> Bought one from thebagmaster last week and had it authenticated at LC shop in Greenbelt. I returned it today and will be getting my refund after 3 weeks. They still insist that what they sold me is authentic. And that LC greenbelt was just saying it's fake to protect their sales. Pffft!




Reposting this so that bagmasterph can read that a customer actually purchased one from you and that the buyer BROUGHT IT TO A LONGCHAMP store and confirmed that it was fake. 

I have seen you post for sale some Longchamp bags that were never released: meaning, your suppliers have their own colors and designs. That is a dead giveaway!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kindly note  that the "authenticators" here are not in any way hired or renumerated by and do not speak in absolute for  tPF. "Authentication" is largely opinion-based from trusted members...and yes by members I do mean plural. There are quite a few of us here. Morevoer, we are distinct from each other & we form our own opinions. These opinions are sought out, not paid for and free. We do not advertise for people to ask us what we think. There are professional authentication services distinct from tPF and we do encourage people to go for that.


----------



## fashionobs

please authenticate this long champ for me

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: This is Long champ neo medium size

Name of the seller: this was just a gift to me


thank you....


----------



## rx4dsoul

fashionobs said:


> please authenticate this long champ for me
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: This is Long champ neo medium size
> 
> Name of the seller: this was just a gift to me
> 
> 
> thank you....



Looks Fake to me. 
In my opinion though, it is never a good idea to have "gifts" authenticated.


----------



## fashionobs

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks Fake to me.
> In my opinion though, it is never a good idea to have "gifts" authenticated.


what are the basis of being fake of the bag please put details for my knowledge as well


----------



## rx4dsoul

fashionobs said:


> what are the basis of being fake of the bag please put details for my knowledge as well



Poorly made with substandaed materials and a fake tag. 
No Specifics or Details as stated on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> Reposting this so that bagmasterph can read that a customer actually purchased one from you and that the buyer BROUGHT IT TO A LONGCHAMP store and confirmed that it was fake.
> 
> I have seen you post for sale some Longchamp bags that were never released: meaning, your suppliers have their own colors and designs. That is a dead giveaway!


That's what I was thinking!  I love the "colors" here -- http://www.thebagmasterph.com/womens-bag/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-long-handle-hydrangea.

Plus, how can a HYDRANGEA neo possibly be purchased from a LONGCHAMP store, given that it was a BLOOMINGDALE'S EXCLUSIVE color?  Nice try!

Last I checked, this shape was new, and wasn't even around when emerald was out, let alone hydrangea or the colors that neo never even had: https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1262173173798163/?type=3&theater.

https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1039628069386009/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1261158303899650/?type=3&theater

Really, a white neo?  https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1259776270704520/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1254808917867922/?type=3&theater

Mariniere never even came in 2 of these colors, and coral is WAY off!  https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1252340381448109/?type=3&theater

The Bagmaster is obviously selling fakes, so this really needs to be taken off of here, and people should stop asking for authentications, plain and simple.


----------



## sleepykris

sleepykris said:


> I think this bag is supposed to be an orchideal?  It looks fake to me but wanted to make sure it isn't a season I haven't seen.
> 
> Item:   Longchamp floral le Pliage tote
> 
> Item number:  121878348996
> 
> Seller:   wearitwithjeans
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121878348996
> 
> View attachment 3256572
> View attachment 3256573
> View attachment 3256574
> View attachment 3256575
> View attachment 3256576
> View attachment 3256577
> View attachment 3256578




Hi, just reposting for an answer.  Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sleepykris said:


> Hi, just reposting for an answer.  Thank you!



There is no photo of the tag.


----------



## sleepykris

rx4dsoul said:


> There is no photo of the tag.




The seller just answered me and said there is no tag at all.


----------



## goldfish19

sleepykris said:


> Hi, just reposting for an answer.  Thank you!




I see some red flags.


----------



## farris2

Good evening all. Just checking on this one
Item-LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR leather brown HANDBAG PURSE 
Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-CUIR-leather-brown-HANDBAG-PURSE-490-P900-/361478973439?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
Item number: 361478973439
Seller: ltc_988


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags.



I agree. The lack of a tag is unusual as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

farris2 said:


> Good evening all. Just checking on this one
> Item-LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR leather brown HANDBAG PURSE
> Link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-CUIR-leather-brown-HANDBAG-PURSE-490-P900-/361478973439?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> Item number: 361478973439
> Seller: ltc_988



Link doesnt seem to work..?


----------



## farris2

rx4dsoul said:


> Link doesnt seem to work..?



Sorry!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/361478973439?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

farris2 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361478973439?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




No red flags. Authentic.


----------



## farris2

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags. Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Mhards

goldfish19 said:


> It's easy to tell a fake from a real one especially when they are side by side. The materials used, the logos and the plastic tag will be different.


 
Yes I agree..because i did that also..i bought one from rustans and compare to what i bought from thebagmaster..and whalaa..confirmed they are selling fake..u can spot the difference&#128521;


----------



## Mhards

screenshot said:


> Bought one from thebagmaster last week and had it authenticated at LC shop in Greenbelt. I returned it today and will be getting my refund after 3 weeks. They still insist that what they sold me is authentic. And that LC greenbelt was just saying it's fake to protect their sales. Pffft!



And so am I..thebagmaster told me that they will honor the 30day money back guarantee for customers who are not satisfied with the items they bought but does not mean that their items are not authentic..and it will take 3-5 weeks to process the refund..so i told them that i bought one in Rustans and spotted the big difference from their bag..all i can say is such a LIER..they really don' t know what their selling..&#128544;


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mhards said:


> And so am I..thebagmaster told me that they will honor the 30day money back guarantee for customers who are not satisfied with the items they bought but does not mean that their items are not authentic..and it will take 3-5 weeks to process the refund..so i told them that i bought one in Rustans and spotted the big difference from their bag..all i can say is such a LIER..they really don' t know what their selling..&#128544;



Hi ! Were happy that youre going to get a refund and  hopefully things work out just as well for their other buyers 

Anyway, lets keep this thread strictly for opinion-based authentication and once an item has been called out,  perhaps we can limit other conversations to PMs to avoid buyer seller disputes.


----------



## NMJAS

Same experience... They told me that my basis of authenticity is not a valid reason. &#128513;


----------



## Ramd

please authenticate this bag that i bought from my friend. thanks!

longchamp neo medium short handle moss green


----------



## meelacostraca

Hi dearies, just bought another lc neo in hydrangea. Personal shopper claims it was purchased directly from outlet. But have doubt as the flap is quite stiff and hard. Pls help to authenticate.


----------



## carmen2211

Dear authenticators,

Good day!

Please help to authenticate this bag. Sorry for the bothering, your helps is very very much appreciated. Thank you. 

Item : Nylon small long handle (RED)
Item no. : 2605089270
Seller : friend of friend who is an overseas purchasing representative / middleman

Here with attached link:-

postimg.org/gallery/35j5kj2hm/8559f1a1/


----------



## jeh3v

Can someone authenticate? 

Le Pliage Large in Fuschia
Littledragonboutique3 on eBay
Auction number: 291669407632
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291669407632?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## seton

Ramd said:


> please authenticate this bag that i bought from my friend. thanks!
> 
> longchamp neo medium short handle moss green




Fake.






jeh3v said:


> Can someone authenticate?
> 
> Le Pliage Large in Fuschia
> Littledragonboutique3 on eBay
> Auction number: 291669407632
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291669407632?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Dead link but they sell fakes anyway.


----------



## rx4dsoul

meelacostraca said:


> Hi dearies, just bought another lc neo in hydrangea. Personal shopper claims it was purchased directly from outlet. But have doubt as the flap is quite stiff and hard. Pls help to authenticate.



Fake IMO. Sorry.


----------



## meelacostraca

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake IMO. Sorry.



Thanks, but what is IMO number? Huhu


----------



## mandabear

meelacostraca said:


> Thanks, but what is IMO number? Huhu



IMO = *I*n *M*y *O*pinion.


----------



## meelacostraca

mandabear said:


> IMO = *I*n *M*y *O*pinion.



Oh..i see.. #noob


----------



## Mhards

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi ! Were happy that youre going to get a refund and  hopefully things work out just as well for their other buyers
> 
> Anyway, lets keep this thread strictly for opinion-based authentication and once an item has been called out,  perhaps we can limit other conversations to PMs to avoid buyer seller disputes.



Noted and thanks rx4dsoul&#128521;&#128077;


----------



## Ramd

Is it because of the tag details? 
Does the diamond pattern of leather flap apply to all longchamp?
Thanks!


----------



## thebblyfashnsta

I am a new member here. I am just wondering how can I contribute regularly to subforums or other forums? My knowledge about Longchamp authenticity is really limited. 
Im actually eyeing a Longchamp Neo SSH in black. First time and I am not sure if the online seller is really selling the authentic one.


----------



## thebblyfashnsta

They are even registered with DTI &#128563; I was enticed to buy from them was about to submit order form but was hesitant and my search brought me to this forum. 

I have another online seller in mind though hope what they sell is really authentic as they claimed. 

Too many replicas these days


----------



## d_R13

Hi everyone, 
Planning to buy my 1st longchamp. Pleasee help me authenticate this bag. Sorry, I've got only these pictures from seller. 
Item : LP cuir medium in black
Seller : from instagram, grandiose isabel
https://www.instagram.com/grandiose.isabel/

Thank you!!


----------



## hazelnutslove

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pilage Neo in Opera (Medium Size)
Name of the seller: (My friend's friend- I do not have her name)
Item no.: NA
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ


----------



## hazelnutslove

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Planetes Orange (Medium Size)
Name of the seller: (My friend's friend- I do not have her name)
Item no.: NA
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...S1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ

Thank you so much!!


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ


----------



## goldfish19

d_R13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Planning to buy my 1st longchamp. Pleasee help me authenticate this bag. Sorry, I've got only these pictures from seller.
> 
> Item : LP cuir medium in black
> 
> Seller : from instagram, grandiose isabel
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/grandiose.isabel/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Fake.


----------



## goldfish19

hazelnutslove said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pilage Neo in Opera (Medium Size)
> Name of the seller: (My friend's friend- I do not have her name)
> Item no.: NA
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ



I can't access the links as both require google/gmail accounts.


----------



## goldfish19

carmen2211 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag. Sorry for the bothering, your helps is very very much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Item : Nylon small long handle (RED)
> Item no. : 2605089270
> Seller : friend of friend who is an overseas purchasing representative / middleman
> 
> Here with attached link:-
> 
> postimg.org/gallery/35j5kj2hm/8559f1a1/



No red flags, but to be sure, I would wait for rx4dsoul to confirm authenticity.


----------



## rx4dsoul

carmen2211 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag. Sorry for the bothering, your helps is very very much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Item : Nylon small long handle (RED)
> Item no. : 2605089270
> Seller : friend of friend who is an overseas purchasing representative / middleman
> 
> Here with attached link:-
> 
> postimg.org/gallery/35j5kj2hm/8559f1a1/



Sorry, can't open the links from my mobile.


----------



## hazelnutslove

goldfish19 said:


> I can't access the links as both require google/gmail accounts.



Hi,

These links should work:

LP Neo Opera Medium size w strap

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ&usp=drive_web

LE PLANETES ORANGE medium size short handle

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5PRo5Get3l6cFZvVjBNZDlnMEE&usp=drive_web


----------



## EGBDF

hazelnutslove said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pilage Neo in Opera (Medium Size)
> Name of the seller: (My friend's friend- I do not have her name)
> Item no.: NA
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ



fake.


----------



## hazelnutslove

EGBDF said:


> fake.




Hi,

Thank you for authenticating for me! Can I check how about the other one?


----------



## beesaunt

Can someone authenticate this one please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191794381712
NWT LongChamp Le Pliage Cuir Large METALLIC Handbag Tote Shoulder Shopper Bag
Seller: *authentic*boutique*
Item Number: 191794381712


I asked for the attached photos of the interior tags as well. Not sure if these pics are good enough. If not, I'll pass...

Thank you!


----------



## imablacksheep

Hi Ladies. Can you authenticate this for me please. Longchamp Neo Medium Black. Its my friend's bag and we are debating whether it is authentic or not. Thanks in advance!


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Handle.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Tag.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Zipper%201.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Zipper%202.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Button.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87211245/LC/Back.jpg


----------



## carmen2211

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, can't open the links from my mobile.


 
Hi @rx4dsoul,


Sorry tat making trouble. Here with attached my photos. hopefully it may helps. 
Thanks 

Best Regards,
CARMEN


----------



## d_R13

goldfish19 said:


> Fake.



Thank youu.. so many fake bags these days huhu


----------



## goldfish19

beesaunt said:


> Can someone authenticate this one please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191794381712
> NWT LongChamp Le Pliage Cuir Large METALLIC Handbag Tote Shoulder Shopper Bag
> Seller: *authentic*boutique*
> Item Number: 191794381712
> 
> 
> I asked for the attached photos of the interior tags as well. Not sure if these pics are good enough. If not, I'll pass...
> 
> Thank you!



I don't see any red flags and I am almost certain it is authentic, but I can't say 100% because most of the photos (those in the listing and the ones you attached) are very blurry.


----------



## goldfish19

hazelnutslove said:


> Hi,
> 
> These links should work:
> 
> LP Neo Opera Medium size w strap
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5PRo5Get3l6YS1jeTdLZ2ZRTDQ&usp=drive_web
> 
> LE PLANETES ORANGE medium size short handle
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5PRo5Get3l6cFZvVjBNZDlnMEE&usp=drive_web



Are both bags from the same seller?
The orange one looks good. No red flags. The opera looks fake to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

carmen2211 said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul,
> 
> 
> Sorry tat making trouble. Here with attached my photos. hopefully it may helps.
> Thanks
> 
> Best Regards,
> CARMEN



I agree with Goldfish, it's authentic.


----------



## carmen2211

Awww..... thanks a lot @rx4dsoul and @goldfish . ^^
Hav a nice day! ^^v


----------



## hazelnutslove

goldfish19 said:


> Are both bags from the same seller?
> The orange one looks good. No red flags. The opera looks fake to me.



Hi,

Nope. Both are different! What were some things that showed it wasn't real for the red bag? The tag and material?


----------



## ikayuliana

Hi Everyone,
Please help me authenticate this bag.

LP Neo, Small, Emerald.

Thank you


----------



## screenshot

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Neo
Seller: Bellaborsa by Nicolette
Thanks!


----------



## snowjoy

Hello,

could your kindly help me authenticate this bag?
Item: Le Pilage Neo in Navy (Medium Size)

Links to photos
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/vdqowyi99cawrfc/AADYOkE2KeaN8ur8IJDW1aiia

Thank you!


----------



## seton

ikayuliana said:


> hi everyone,
> please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Lp neo, small, emerald.
> 
> Thank you




fake.





screenshot said:


> hi! Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo
> seller: Bellaborsa by nicolette
> thanks!



fake.


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Hello everyone:

I recently purchased this Le Pliage Cuir. I really should have had it checked out before buying but wasn't exactly thinking straight... Could any of the experts here please take a look? 

The bag hasn't arrived yet. If additional photos are needed to authenticate please let me know and I'll upload them as soon as I receive the bag.

Thank you for your time.

*Item Name *: LC Le Pliage Cuir Small Black
*Seller Name *: apudaihttp://www.ebay.com/usr/apudai?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
*Item no*.: 111887772815
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/111887772815


----------



## goldfish19

Untamed_Heart said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I recently purchased this Le Pliage Cuir. I really should have had it checked out before buying but wasn't exactly thinking straight... Could any of the experts here please take a look?
> 
> The bag hasn't arrived yet. If additional photos are needed to authenticate please let me know and I'll upload them as soon as I receive the bag.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> *Item Name *: LC Le Pliage Cuir Small Black
> *Seller Name *: apudaihttp://www.ebay.com/usr/apudai?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> *Item no*.: 111887772815
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/111887772815




Authentic.


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Wow thank you so much goldfish19!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

I am trying to learn from these pictures.  It would be nice to purchase at a lower price from Ebay, but may have to get from a reputable seller like Nordstrom to avoid a fake.


----------



## qrin

*Name:* Longchamp Cage Aux Oiseaux Large Long Handle 1899 Model (in Cream)
*Name of the seller*: juliasco
*Item no*.: 231814659932
*Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...hash=item35f93aff5c:m:mJO7PBvJokFuLd0zuNso2eQ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

qrin said:


> *Name:* Longchamp Cage Aux Oiseaux Large Long Handle 1899 Model (in Cream)
> *Name of the seller*: juliasco
> *Item no*.: 231814659932
> *Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...hash=item35f93aff5c:m:mJO7PBvJokFuLd0zuNso2eQ
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I posted this seller juliasco on "fake bags on ebay" thread. I saw her selling this bag in a color that wasn't released and also a fake Jeremy Scott Longchamp bag.


----------



## hb925

Hi, 

Can you help authenticate this? Thanks so much in advance. 


*Name/item description/specific item FIRST*: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black Medium

*Name of the seller*: ruby-galaxy

*Item no.*: 121883586374

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...Handbag-Leather-Trim-Long-Strap-/121883586374


----------



## EGBDF

cj0617 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help authenticate this? Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST*: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black Medium
> 
> *Name of the seller*: ruby-galaxy
> 
> *Item no.*: 121883586374
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...Handbag-Leather-Trim-Long-Strap-/121883586374



If you search this forum you can see this seller has sold a fake before. IMO someone selling that amount of LCs and doesn't include tag pictures is not someone I would risk buying from.


----------



## hb925

EGBDF said:


> If you search this forum you can see this seller has sold a fake before. IMO someone selling that amount of LCs and doesn't include tag pictures is not someone I would risk buying from.



Thanks!


----------



## sleepykris

lovinalotofbags said:


> I am trying to learn from these pictures.  It would be nice to purchase at a lower price from Ebay, but may have to get from a reputable seller like Nordstrom to avoid a fake.




I have owned a few LC and cannot tell the difference between fake and real from the posts.  I can only tell if it's a really bad fake.  I would recommend buying at authorized dealers online like sands point or whatsheknows.  Sands point seems to have lots of sales throughout the year.  Both have coupons right now for 20 to 40% off. Nordstrom or Bloomingdales are good too but you will be paying full price unless there's a sale, and those are more far between.


----------



## seton

lovinalotofbags said:


> I am trying to learn from these pictures.  It would be nice to purchase at a lower price from Ebay, but may have to get from a reputable seller like Nordstrom to avoid a fake.




IMO, you will not be able to authenticate by yourself just from following this thread. It really takes owning and using LCs for a yr and two and knowing their every minute details.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> imo, you will not be able to authenticate by yourself just from following this thread. It really takes owning and using lcs for a yr and two and knowing their every minute details.




+1


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It really takes owning and using LCs for a yr and two and knowing their every minute details.



No wonder when I try to test my "knowledge" by guessing the fake ones here, it's always confusing for me - I'm not quite at one year yet! Still have one-year plus of using to go


----------



## nico_12

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag?

le pliage nylon shopping bag(Large Totes)

Thank you so much!

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-iM8YCh2CgLE/VrW9g3uvwsI/AAAAAAAAJeI/rroujQRiHpA/s640-Ic42/1.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rkL8b2bvt6E/VrW9g7tVnMI/AAAAAAAAJeI/552xvyU0fco/s640-Ic42/20160206_170240.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/--7gePPfYHAQ/VrW9hqvzLcI/AAAAAAAAJeU/8PceJaC8AVE/s640-Ic42/20160206_170423.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tPcRu2N006g/VrW9hwvPH_I/AAAAAAAAJeU/PTEf3rAQuIQ/s640-Ic42/20160206_170452.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IMXwDEOa_3E/VrW9if7rx5I/AAAAAAAAJeU/BCUA2AUbZIw/s640-Ic42/20160206_170555.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EkwaTv-Aga8/VrW9kvJ7AGI/AAAAAAAAJeU/3kXVJBrL9yI/s640-Ic42/20160206_171452.jpg

Sorry, I can't attach any pictures


----------



## bakeacookie

I just bought this at Bloomies, considering how old this style is it's pretty random for it to be on the shelf. So wondering if anyone can put my worries to bed, that this is an authentic LE. [emoji4]
Unfortunately no discounts on this one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bakeacookie said:


> I just bought this at Bloomies, considering how old this style is it's pretty random for it to be on the shelf. So wondering if anyone can put my worries to bed, that this is an authentic LE. [emoji4]
> Unfortunately no discounts on this one.
> 
> View attachment 3265070
> 
> View attachment 3265072
> 
> View attachment 3265073
> 
> View attachment 3265074
> 
> View attachment 3265079
> 
> View attachment 3265080



It's Real!


----------



## bakeacookie

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!




Yay! Thank you! 

Lol I seriously think they forgot this in a drawer somewhere and a new SA was all "ooh new bag!" Haha.


----------



## nico_12

nico_12 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> le pliage nylon shopping bag(Large Totes)
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Sorry, I can't attach any pictures



Finally, I realized the reason that I can't upload any photos...

Here is the photo, can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It was bought from an shop on Instagram.

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nico_12 said:


> Finally, I realized the reason that I can't upload any photos...
> 
> Here is the photo, can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It was bought from an shop on Instagram.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## melissa

Hello 

I'm trying hard to find an authentic small black le pliage cuir for less than the ridiculous Canadian price tag (retailing for a sickening $690 + tax!).

Any ideas if this one is authentic?

Name: LC cuir small in black
Seller: shopual
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252278458947?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

melissa said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm trying hard to find an authentic small black le pliage cuir for less than the ridiculous Canadian price tag (retailing for a sickening $690 + tax!).
> 
> Any ideas if this one is authentic?
> 
> Name: LC cuir small in black
> Seller: shopual
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252278458947?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## imablacksheep

Is there really 'overruns' of LC as what other sellers are claiming?


----------



## goldfish19

imablacksheep said:


> Is there really 'overruns' of LC as what other sellers are claiming?




No such thing.


----------



## imablacksheep

goldfish19 said:


> No such thing.



So that means when they refer to their items as overruns, the items are fake?


----------



## nico_12

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## hb925

EGBDF said:


> If you search this forum you can see this seller has sold a fake before. IMO someone selling that amount of LCs and doesn't include tag pictures is not someone I would risk buying from.




Thank you for your help!


----------



## AP919

cj0617 said:


> Thank you for your help!


I've also seen (making a generalization here) that most sellers who _really_ emphasize that their bags come with care cards are selling fakes.  In all honesty, do you care if an LC comes with one?  I sure don't!  I've bought plenty on sale at Bloomie's that didn't have them because people had bought and returned them before, they fell out on the sales floor, etc.  Also, if you've had a Le Pliage or something similar before, I'm sure you know how to care for it.  Also, care cards are so common, you can find them or look up the information on them.  Care cards are so easy to fake anyway, so having one isn't a hallmark of selling a real one anyway!

This seller's listing showed the condition of "new without tags," but "comes with care card."  Gimme the tags and ditch the care card!  Actually, give me the receipt.


----------



## hb925

AP919 said:


> I've also seen (making a generalization here) that most sellers who _really_ emphasize that their bags come with care cards are selling fakes.  In all honesty, do you care if an LC comes with one?  I sure don't!  I've bought plenty on sale at Bloomie's that didn't have them because people had bought and returned them before, they fell out on the sales floor, etc.  Also, if you've had a Le Pliage or something similar before, I'm sure you know how to care for it.  Also, care cards are so common, you can find them or look up the information on them.  Care cards are so easy to fake anyway, so having one isn't a hallmark of selling a real one anyway!
> 
> This seller's listing showed the condition of "new without tags," but "comes with care card."  Gimme the tags and ditch the care card!  Actually, give me the receipt.




I've never thought it if that way. It was definitely negligence on my part to not read everything in that  listing. Sometimes I feel that if I really want something, I tend to overlook the small details. Luckily, I had the help of some sharp-eyed ladies here. Thank you, all!


----------



## nico_12

Can anyone help me authenticate this nylon shopping bag (small totes) please?

It was beige in color and bought from another online shop on Instagram.

The tag showed it was "made in France" but I usually see the nylon bag was MIC instead....

Thank you!


----------



## Ddoz25

Name : longchamp le pliage neo small black 
My cousin gt her junior to buy for me from france .. However the bag seem abit old & i spot blemishes 
Kindly help to authenticate .

Thanks


----------



## elation

Hi, 
I'm very new to Longchamp and would really appreciate some help authenticating this gift. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
Small Le Pliage Cuir

Seller: N/A

Item no.: N/A

Photos attached. If anyone can help, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

elation said:


> Hi,
> I'm very new to Longchamp and would really appreciate some help authenticating this gift.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
> Small Le Pliage Cuir
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> Photos attached. If anyone can help, thanks so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3269259
> 
> View attachment 3269260
> 
> View attachment 3269261
> 
> View attachment 3269263
> 
> View attachment 3269264
> 
> View attachment 3269265




I see red flags. Can you post a photo of the whole bag laid flat and also clearer shot of the plastic tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

nico_12 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this nylon shopping bag (small totes) please?
> 
> It was beige in color and bought from another online shop on Instagram.
> 
> The tag showed it was "made in France" but I usually see the nylon bag was MIC instead....
> 
> Thank you!


Need photos of the leather flap (whole flap) and underside of the zipper material (where you can see the stitches  attaching the zipper to the nylon). Thanks.


----------



## elation

goldfish19 said:


> I see red flags. Can you post a photo of the whole bag laid flat and also clearer shot of the plastic tag?




Of course- please see attached. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## goldfish19

elation said:


> Of course- please see attached. Thanks for taking the time
> 
> View attachment 3269561
> 
> View attachment 3269562
> 
> View attachment 3269563




Unfortunately I think it's fake. Sorry. You want want to confirm with rx4dsoul as well.


----------



## elation

goldfish19 said:


> Unfortunately I think it's fake. Sorry. You want want to confirm with rx4dsoul as well.




Thank you for taking the time anyhow! On your reco, I would love to hear from rx4dsoul as a last hope *fingers crossed*


----------



## rx4dsoul

elation said:


> Thank you for taking the time anyhow! On your reco, I would love to hear from rx4dsoul as a last hope *fingers crossed*


I do agree with Goldfish. Sorry. Looks fake to me.


----------



## Ddoz25

Name/item description/specific item :Longchamp Lepliage Neo Small Black
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.:N/A
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qwipb7okupbsze9/AACarqhhNSaALI40uX3k75V8a?dl=0


Hopefully this photo is clear enough, my phone is rly CMI 

Thanks.


----------



## elation

rx4dsoul said:


> I do agree with Goldfish. Sorry. Looks fake to me.




Ah well [emoji17] thank you both for your time


----------



## lucydrew

Item: LP long handle tote large black
Seller: km1002817btq   (eBay -returnable)

Please help me authenticate this bag.  It's identical to my other LP, except 
1.Tag says it was made in France 
2. the brown thread on the inside of the flap isn't as dark mine 
3. The nylon seems a bit stronger, more like my Travel Tote.


----------



## lucydrew

CONTINUED - LP long handle tote large black 

Oops... here are some more photos that didn't show up with my original post.
Thanks in advance for your help with this.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lucydrew said:


> Item: LP long handle tote large black
> Seller: km1002817btq   (eBay -returnable)
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.  It's identical to my other LP, except
> 1.Tag says it was made in France
> 2. the brown thread on the inside of the flap isn't as dark mine
> 3. The nylon seems a bit stronger, more like my Travel Tote.


It looks fake to me. Sorry.


----------



## nico_12

rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos of the leather flap (whole flap) and underside of the zipper material (where you can see the stitches  attaching the zipper to the nylon). Thanks.



Oh...I hope it's not fake
Here are the photos but I'm not sure if these are the one you want
Anyway, THANKS!


----------



## lucydrew

THANK YOU rx4dsoul!  So generous of you to take the time to help.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Iambeka

Hi,

Please tell me if this mine is authentic. 
Name/item description/specific item :Longchamp Lepliage Neo medium navy
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.:N/A


----------



## goldfish19

nico_12 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this nylon shopping bag (small totes) please?
> 
> 
> 
> It was beige in color and bought from another online shop on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> The tag showed it was "made in France" but I usually see the nylon bag was MIC instead....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Which online shop on Instagram, if I may ask.


----------



## Iambeka

Additonal pictures. Thank you!


----------



## nico_12

goldfish19 said:


> Which online shop on Instagram, if I may ask.



Is there any problems?:cry::cry:

The Instagram User ID is minnabuy_

She said she helped us to buy in Paris.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nico_12 said:


> Is there any problems?:cry::cry:
> 
> The Instagram User ID is minnabuy_
> 
> She said she helped us to buy in Paris.


Im sorry but this looks fake to me. The item code shows it was produced from before 2015 but the rest of the  tag details dont match + zipper and leather looks wrong. [emoji17]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iambeka said:


> Additonal pictures. Thank you!


This is Fake.


----------



## Iambeka

Thank you very much! I returned the item to the seller.


----------



## nico_12

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry but this looks fake to me. The item code shows it was produced from before 2015 but the rest of the  tag details dont match + zipper and leather looks wrong. [emoji17]



Thank you...
I want to know more about the item code, is it the 1st line(CLA LIG/M/02) showed it was produced from before2015?


----------



## rx4dsoul

nico_12 said:


> Thank you...
> I want to know more about the item code, is it the 1st line(CLA LIG/M/02) showed it was produced from before2015?


Sorry Im not discussing that.


----------



## chasy093

Is this authentic? Thanks

Name/item description/specific item: 100% Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag 1899089001 Black
Name of the seller: ebay ID: fasionstar
Item no.: 301866869943
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...869943?hash=item4648aae4b7:g:BesAAOSwll1WvozF


----------



## chasy093

And one more ..thanks in advance
Name/item description/specific item FIRST:AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE TOTE FUCHSIA
Name of the seller: ig: dealsandstealsmanila
Item no.: (if it is on auction)


----------



## sophiaaa

Hello,

First post: really interested in this limited edition but afraid of fakes. Also noticed this seller was authenticated once before on this thread with an authentic bag, so seems promising! Thanks in advance!

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou Small Tote Shoulder Bag Navy Neo Cat Limited 2015 
Name of the seller: ebay ID: joy-sunflower
Item no.: 361485356207
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...356207?hash=item542a34ccaf:g:rLoAAOSwuAVWtsUR


----------



## sophiaaa

Second post now for the same bag lol, different ebay listing.

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou Small Tote Shoulder Bag Navy Neo Cat Limited 2015
Name of the seller: ebay ID: tedbearz888
Item no.: 161951694884
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...694884?hash=item25b512c024:g:9-cAAOSwHjNV~1K3


----------



## rx4dsoul

chasy093 said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: 100% Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag 1899089001 Black
> Name of the seller: ebay ID: fasionstar
> Item no.: 301866869943
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...869943?hash=item4648aae4b7:g:BesAAOSwll1WvozF


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chasy093 said:


> And one more ..thanks in advance
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE TOTE FUCHSIA
> Name of the seller: ig: dealsandstealsmanila
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiaaa said:


> Second post now for the same bag lol, different ebay listing.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou Small Tote Shoulder Bag Navy Neo Cat Limited 2015
> Name of the seller: ebay ID: tedbearz888
> Item no.: 161951694884
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...694884?hash=item25b512c024:g:9-cAAOSwHjNV~1K3


Authentic.


----------



## chasy093

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.


Thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## chasy093

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.


Thanks


----------



## sophiaaa

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ggo

Hi,

Longchamp Le Cuir - Medium (not sure on the color)

Photos are posted on the link below. Thank you!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o7im8j0krbokxdo/AACD4wkYnfjTE5-DMzzNexGoa?dl=0


----------



## Maritim79

Hi there , pls help me to authenticate this bag . 

Name : Longchamp Neo Small 
Colour : Black 
Seller : Unknown 

Thanks


----------



## Maritim79

More pic here , I'm sorry I don't know how to attach multiple pics at one post


----------



## Maritim79

Pic #3


----------



## Maritim79

Maritim79 said:


> Pic #3


 pic #4


----------



## Maritim79

Pic #4


----------



## Maritim79

Pic #5


----------



## Maritim79

Pic #6


----------



## Maritim79

Pic #7


----------



## smolly

Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag. LP medium long handle in black.


----------



## rx4dsoul

smolly said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag. LP medium long handle in black.


Seller info?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maritim79 said:


> Hi there , pls help me to authenticate this bag .
> 
> Name : Longchamp Neo Small
> Colour : Black
> Seller : Unknown
> 
> Thanks


Please declare seller info. Thanks.


----------



## tizreo

Hi, 
Can help review this Longchamp bag? Thank you so much for any help you can give me.

LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM BLACK LONG HANDLE
Seller: byellalala (IG)

i noticed the plastic disc behind the button is not at all a disc...


----------



## Maritim79

Hi rx4dsoul , it's a gift from office mate . I didn't ask my office mate where she bought the bag from . Thanks


----------



## tizreo

tizreo said:


> Hi,
> Can help review this Longchamp bag? Thank you so much for any help you can give me.
> 
> LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM BLACK LONG HANDLE
> Seller: byellalala (IG)
> 
> i noticed the plastic disc behind the button is not at all a disc...



It is fake right.... i just saw a similar post.


----------



## ggo

ggo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Longchamp Le Cuir - Medium (not sure on the color)
> 
> Photos are posted on the link below. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o7im8j0krbokxdo/AACD4wkYnfjTE5-DMzzNexGoa?dl=0



Reposting since my post got covered up by the next one who posted &#128513; Thank you. 
Brw, this was bought by my sisters friend from milan.


----------



## tizreo

Hi there,

Please help to review and authenticate this bag. I really appreciate your help, thanks so much

LC NEO MEDIUM BLACK
Seller: bagsdotmy (IG)


----------



## tizreo

Hi there,

Please help to review and authenticate this bag. I really appreciate your help, thanks so much

LC FLEURS DE RAVELLO PINK
Seller: bagsdotmy (IG)


----------



## smolly

rx4dsoul said:


> Seller info?


Hi rx4dsoul. I got the bag from an acquaintance who sometimes sells stuff she purchases from the US. It can be returned if I'm not too happy about it. Compared to my store bought China-made LPs, I don't see much difference with the leather flap, the inside part feels the same except this one is a bit thinner. I can't tell anything about the hardware, since this is the first gold one I got. I'm sorry, I wish I had more info. Thank you for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maritim79 said:


> Hi there , pls help me to authenticate this bag .
> 
> Name : Longchamp Neo Small
> Colour : Black
> Seller : Unknown
> 
> Thanks


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

smolly said:


> Hi rx4dsoul. I got the bag from an acquaintance who sometimes sells stuff she purchases from the US. It can be returned if I'm not too happy about it. Compared to my store bought China-made LPs, I don't see much difference with the leather flap, the inside part feels the same except this one is a bit thinner. I can't tell anything about the hardware, since this is the first gold one I got. I'm sorry, I wish I had more info. Thank you for your time.


You wil have to repost a good photo pf the tag...something comcerns me... thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tizreo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help to review and authenticate this bag. I really appreciate your help, thanks so much
> 
> LC FLEURS DE RAVELLO PINK
> Seller: bagsdotmy (IG)


Looks fake to me ..thw other one looks fake too. Sorry.


----------



## tizreo

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks fake to me ..thw other one looks fake too. Sorry.



Thank you so much for helping me


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi! I purchased this bag from Marshall's, can someone please help me to authenticate it? I'm not sure if it's the Red or Cherry either, is there any way I can determine the colour? TIA![emoji3]
Name: Longchamp le Pliage cuir 
Colour: red or cherry?


----------



## Jaidybug

Oops, forgot strap part[emoji4]


----------



## goldfish19

Jaidybug said:


> Hi! I purchased this bag from Marshall's, can someone please help me to authenticate it? I'm not sure if it's the Red or Cherry either, is there any way I can determine the colour? TIA![emoji3]
> Name: Longchamp le Pliage cuir
> Colour: red or cherry?
> 
> View attachment 3278944
> View attachment 3278946
> View attachment 3278947
> View attachment 3278949
> View attachment 3278951
> View attachment 3278953
> View attachment 3278956
> View attachment 3278958
> View attachment 3278960



I don't see any red flags, but your photos are too small for me to be 100% certain it's real. Please post a clearer shot of the plastic tag.


----------



## xiaomianbao

Hi all!

Already bought this bag (I couldn't wait, I know, I'm awful ) but was hoping for some insight. Thanks so much in advance! 

Name of item: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp - "Tire Track" - Limited Edition Pliage Bag
Name of the seller: world..treasures
Item no.: 272134456450
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272134456450?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## goldfish19

xiaomianbao said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Already bought this bag (I couldn't wait, I know, I'm awful ) but was hoping for some insight. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name of item: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp - "Tire Track" - Limited Edition Pliage Bag
> Name of the seller: world..treasures
> Item no.: 272134456450
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272134456450?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




There's no photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## Jaidybug

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags, but your photos are too small for me to be 100% certain it's real. Please post a clearer shot of the plastic tag.




Thank you for taking a look goldfish19, hope these pics are better[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## goldfish19

Jaidybug said:


> Thank you for taking a look goldfish19, hope these pics are better[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279330
> View attachment 3279331




You see how the background (lining) is clearer than the tag? That meant your camera focuses on the background and not the thing you want to capture. But I still don't see any red flags. This is cherry red


----------



## Jaidybug

goldfish19 said:


> You see how the background (lining) is clearer than the tag? That meant your camera focuses on the background and not the thing you want to capture. But I still don't see any red flags. This is cherry red




Sorry for the bag pics, I used my phone to take them[emoji5]&#65039;Thank you so much for your help authenticating, and for letting me know what colour the bag is, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Lynettaashay

Hello! I need a little help authenticating, I haven't bought the bag yet.

LP Large Long handles "shopping tote" in the color Slate.

Name of seller: littledragonboutique1

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391380743475 













Thank you in Advance


----------



## EGBDF

Lynettaashay said:


> Hello! I need a little help authenticating, I haven't bought the bag yet.
> 
> LP Large Long handles "shopping tote" in the color Slate.
> 
> Name of seller: littledragonboutique1
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391380743475
> 
> View attachment 3279924
> View attachment 3279925
> View attachment 3279926
> View attachment 3279927
> View attachment 3279928
> View attachment 3279930
> View attachment 3279931
> View attachment 3279932
> View attachment 3279935
> View attachment 3279937
> 
> 
> Thank you in Advance



Fake, and please do a search in this forum of this seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ggo said:


> Reposting since my post got covered up by the next one who posted &#128513; Thank you.
> Brw, this was bought by my sisters friend from milan.


Authentic.


----------



## ggo

Thank you so much rx4dsoul! &#128525;


----------



## mlchen

Hi, please help authenticate this bag.

Name: Longchamp Planetes
Size: 25 cm
Color: Black
Seller: Facebook : LoveBite   ---  https://www.facebook.com/Lbite
Photos are get from the seller, I not yet own it. Thanks in advance.

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-C...bTdxRA/s640-Ic42/received_790018461102435.jpg


http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V...rOy04E/s512-Ic42/received_790018447769103.jpg


http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-F...4Ppi9g/s512-Ic42/received_790018444435770.jpg


http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-u...1vFYVE/s512-Ic42/received_790018451102436.jpg


http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6...GQaoOA/s640-Ic42/received_790018454435769.jpg


http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-t...ty4t0g/s512-Ic42/received_790018441102437.jpg


----------



## ukgucci

Please authenticate

Type: longchamp satchel le pliage python
Name of seller: from a friend who purchased it in saudi arabia


----------



## ukgucci

Another picture


----------



## Indiana

Hi, is it possible to authenticate this one from the pics on this ebay listing please?  Thanks so much for looking! -


http://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-longcham...465885?hash=item46494c931d:g:Zk8AAOSwB4NWyMTT


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlchen said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Planetes
> Size: 25 cm
> Color: Black
> Seller: Facebook : LoveBite   ---  https://www.facebook.com/Lbite
> Photos are get from the seller, I not yet own it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-C...bTdxRA/s640-Ic42/received_790018461102435.jpg
> 
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V...rOy04E/s512-Ic42/received_790018447769103.jpg
> 
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-F...4Ppi9g/s512-Ic42/received_790018444435770.jpg
> 
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-u...1vFYVE/s512-Ic42/received_790018451102436.jpg
> 
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6...GQaoOA/s640-Ic42/received_790018454435769.jpg
> 
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-t...ty4t0g/s512-Ic42/received_790018441102437.jpg


Fake in my opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Indiana said:


> Hi, is it possible to authenticate this one from the pics on this ebay listing please?  Thanks so much for looking! -
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-longcham...465885?hash=item46494c931d:g:Zk8AAOSwB4NWyMTT


Yes. It's real.


----------



## Indiana

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes. It's real.


 


Thank you so much Rx4dsoul..


----------



## ukgucci

Sorry my post didn't have the proper info

Please authenticate

Type: longchamp satchel le pliage python - medium
Name of seller: from a friend who purchased it in saudi arabia


----------



## mlchen

Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## honey_bunny

Hello! Please help authenticate this item. Thanks so much!
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le Pliage Pink Bird Cage 
Name of the seller: savicma
Item no.: 201526160613
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/longchamp-le...160613?hash=item2eebe52ce5:g:OR4AAOSwll1WuqtR


----------



## mreformed

I got my 1st longchamp bag from a mall in makati. However, i cant help but get paranoid with everything that Ive read online about the fake versions. How do i attach photos?
Authenticate. 

LP Medium neo


----------



## rx4dsoul

mreformed said:


> I got my 1st longchamp bag from a mall in makati. However, i cant help but get paranoid with everything that Ive read online about the fake versions. How do i attach photos?
> Authenticate.
> 
> LP Medium neo


If you got it from a Longchamp boutique or authorized branch you should be fine.


----------



## rx4dsoul

honey_bunny said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this item. Thanks so much!
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le Pliage Pink Bird Cage
> Name of the seller: savicma
> Item no.: 201526160613
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/longchamp-le...160613?hash=item2eebe52ce5:g:OR4AAOSwll1WuqtR





honey_bunny said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this item. Thanks so much!
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le Pliage Pink Bird Cage
> Name of the seller: savicma
> Item no.: 201526160613
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/longchamp-le...160613?hash=item2eebe52ce5:g:OR4AAOSwll1WuqtR


Real.


----------



## mreformed

Hi, pls help authentic my very 1st longchamp neo which i bought from one of the malls in makati. I'm kinda paranoid with all the things i've read online.


----------



## honey_bunny

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.


 Thanks so much rx4dsoul!


----------



## Lynettaashay

Sooo I messaged Littledragonboutique1 over the LP large shopping tote below, which I was told was fake on this forum. This is what the seller had this to say: 


Interesting right?


----------



## greencurrytofu

Can someone please help me authenticate this item?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Bande Dessinée (BD) Tote adapted from Robert Wagt (2008)

Name of the seller: budadiesel

Item no.: eBay item number:281938513687

Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262301704533


----------



## SethN

Hi,

Hope you can help me distinguish if my new Longchamp bag is authentic.

Thank you.


Le Pliage Neo small in navy blue
Name of the seller: Private seller


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/15013909-B076-496A-A114-D437C2576353.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/F92D0888-6EAF-424F-975F-21560B8CC621.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/68854D7A-16CE-4C4A-9515-AA5EB41B51F4.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/9255DB0F-FFBD-4070-A56B-E6E4C3794656.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/3CAF09B2-52DE-4586-B9A4-D8C1352872B6.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/7314B698-13A6-4583-A25F-74397EBCA034.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/BE2452B7-2589-46C6-BE56-F2D2DFF684F5.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/BAC90F67-A173-4961-BEA4-21073C987221.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/45930AA0-4D12-4FDE-93FB-2F31EA02DDEB.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/30D56F49-3492-409A-A66E-9B414A6259BC.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/... Neo/E02FEE6E-8A31-43F8-AEFF-F895E4B88794.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lynettaashay said:


> Sooo I messaged Littledragonboutique1 over the LP large shopping tote below, which I was told was fake on this forum. This is what the seller had this to say:
> 
> 
> Interesting right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281412
> View attachment 3281413
> View attachment 3281415
> View attachment 3281417
> 
> View attachment 3281411


Its not interesting. Its been done and said before by other sellers. 
 I agree with the previous opinion that this is fake. Its not a small matter of subtle nuances.Leather and materials are of poor quality and tag details are not right. 
It is entirely up to you to decide whom to believe...good luck with your decision.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I skipped over posts without seller infos and links.


----------



## ralphie1

Found this bag at Goodwill this weekend. - as you can see, it's hard to read the tag....pls let me know if add'l pics are needed. Thanks so much for your time in advance.

ITEM: Longchamp large tote/long handles in Curry 
SELLER INFO: Goodwill 
PICS:


----------



## Montmarte14

Hi there, 
It's my first time here and my first Longchamp too! 
Please help me in authenticating my Longchamp bag that I bought via Ebay. The Seller swears it's authentic and that it was bought at Nordstrom. I'm freaked out with the (sorry for lack of a better word)  swirly worm like part of the leather at the front of the bag. Is this normal? A defect? 

Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage ( long handle)

Thank you so much! I would really appreciate a reply.


----------



## Montmarte14

Here's some more pics


----------



## Montmarte14

Sorry I can only post pics one at a time?


----------



## Montmarte14

Here's some more pics of my Long Champ Le Pliage that needs to be authenticated. Thanks!


----------



## Montmarte14

Another pic of my Longchamp Le Pliage. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Montmarte14

another picture of my Longchamp Le Pliage that needs to be authenticated. Is this swirly leather part normal? Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Montmarte14 said:


> Hi there,
> It's my first time here and my first Longchamp too!
> Please help me in authenticating my Longchamp bag that I bought via Ebay. The Seller swears it's authentic and that it was bought at Nordstrom. I'm freaked out with the (sorry for lack of a better word)  swirly worm like part of the leather at the front of the bag. Is this normal? A defect?
> 
> Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage ( long handle)
> 
> Thank you so much! I would really appreciate a reply.



Looks authentic to me. Folds/ creases are normal on the le pliage cuir. This was a Nordstrom exclusive Le pliage cuir tote.


----------



## Montmarte14

goldfish19 said:


> Looks authentic to me. Folds/ creases are normal on the le pliage cuir. This was a Nordstrom exclusive Le pliage cuir tote.



Thank you so much for your reply!!!   I've been googling for pictures & I did see some with creases like that of my Longchamp.


----------



## Montmarte14

goldfish19 said:


> Looks authentic to me. Folds/ creases are normal on the le pliage cuir. This was a Nordstrom exclusive Le pliage cuir tote.


Thanks again!!  I didn't know this was a Nordstrom exclusive? Next time I'm just going to buy Longchamp from a high end store instead of Evay. It gave me stomach pains thinking it was a fake! I love the Longchamp bag because it's so light. I don't think my Tory Burch bags will get much use now (they're heavy!).


----------



## Montmarte14

"eBay" sorry misspelled above


----------



## CB2016

Hello, is anyone able to identify/authenticate this Longchamp grey leather bag. 
Unsure what model it is. 
eBay Private seller

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/191808610301


----------



## CB2016

Pic


----------



## CB2016

Hopeful bump!


----------



## tinkerella

Hi ladies, could you please kindly help authenticate this black small LPC? Thank you!


----------



## mlchen

Hi, would appreciates if someone could authenticate this bag for me.

Name : Longchamp Planetes
Size / Color : Not sure
Seller : Lady boss - https://www.facebook.com/ladyboss.com.my/
Photos : Got it from the seller, sorry if it's not clear enough.

Thanks in advance.

https://picasaweb.google.com/101716975711458352635/Longchamp03#


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinkerella said:


> Hi ladies, could you please kindly help authenticate this black small LPC? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3283675
> View attachment 3283676
> View attachment 3283677
> View attachment 3283678
> View attachment 3283680
> View attachment 3283681
> View attachment 3283682


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CB2016 said:


> Hopeful bump!


Im sorry I cant open the link on my mobile.


----------



## purpleblu

Hi could you please help me authenticate my longchamp i bought it from a store in Nuvali Philippines.

Item: Longchamp Neo Black Small
Name of seller: Boutique store in Nuvali
Seller Info: https://www.facebook.com/Macaria-Imported-Goods-269181026463466/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Would really appreciate your help. Here's the link. &#128522;

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140589583@N02/25131137462/


----------



## CB2016

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry I cant open the link on my mobile.



It's this one, unsure what line / age

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/191808610301


Thanks!


----------



## mlchen

Hi, would appreciates if someone could authenticate the bags for me.


Name : Longchamp Planetes
 Size / Color : Not sure
 Seller : Lady boss - https://www.facebook.com/ladyboss.com.my/
 Photos : Got it from the seller, sorry if it's not clear enough.

 Thanks in advance.


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Ic42/12736173_945862875509576_607129012_n.jpg


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Ic42/12746385_945862888842908_325285309_n.jpg


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...c42/12767576_945862862176244_1662428714_n.jpg


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...c42/12784437_945862902176240_2141752466_n.jpg


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...c42/12784464_945862898842907_1481729293_n.jpg


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Ic42/12784583_945862908842906_745628942_n.jpg




This is another bag from other seller. The seller only provide the inner tag photos.


Name : Longchamp Planetes
 Size / Color : 25cm / Black
 Seller : Fashionhouse Sogno - https://www.facebook.com/doublev.bag/


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...TlOgZhFbs/s512-Ic42/mmexport1456384587316.jpg


Thanks again.


----------



## tinkerella

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## purpleblu

Sorry for the incomplete details. Im a First timer here. 

Hi rx4dsoul and goldfish 19. &#128522;

Hello Ladies, could you please help me authenticate my longchamp i bought it from a store in Nuvali Philippines.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Black Small Short Handle
Name of seller: Boutique store in Nuvali
Seller Info: https://www.facebook.com/Macaria-Imported-Goods-269181026463466/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Would really appreciate your help on this. Here's the link photos of my longchamp. &#128522;

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140589583@N02/25131137462/


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage 1621(Small Le Pliage)
Seller: carlamathieux
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/small-long-champ-bag-56ca5fe1f0137dba3905b0fa
Thanks for taking a gander. The color looks like gray but I am not sure about the specific color name.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage 1621(Small Le Pliage)
> Seller: carlamathieux
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/small-long-champ-bag-56ca5fe1f0137dba3905b0fa
> Thanks for taking a gander. The color looks like gray but I am not sure about the specific color name.


Authentic. Not familiar with the color though...the 1621, like the Tracy Emin,  had slight differences in "color coding" that im not very familiar with. Perhaps other authenticators can chime in..


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic. Not familiar with the color though...the 1621, like the Tracy Emin,  had slight differences in "color coding" that im not very familiar with. Perhaps other authenticators can chime in..


Thanks for the speedy reply! And yes, I was thrown off because the "color coding" didn't match to numbers that are available online. 

Thank again for verifying my purchase.


----------



## xiaomianbao

xiaomianbao said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Already bought this bag (I couldn't wait, I know, I'm awful ) but was hoping for some insight. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name of item: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp - "Tire Track" - Limited Edition Pliage Bag
> Name of the seller: world..treasures
> Item no.: 272134456450
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272134456450?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Finally got the bag in the mail and was able to take a photo of the plastic tag: it's really worn, sorry about that!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xiaomianbao said:


> Finally got the bag in the mail and was able to take a photo of the plastic tag: it's really worn, sorry about that!
> 
> View attachment 3285852


Authentic. 
Interestingly this has the same color as the earlier style 1621 previously posted ...and both have the same color code too. 
Fading issues and color capture aside the code is for gris/grey.


----------



## xiaomianbao

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Interestingly this has the same color as the earlier style 1621 previously posted ...and both have the same color code too.



How interesting! Totally different bag, same color code. Who would have thought? Thanks so much again, I really really appreciate this!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply! And yes, I was thrown off because the "color coding" didn't match to numbers that are available online.
> 
> Thank again for verifying my purchase. [emoji813][emoji813]


Please see comment on the Jeremy Scott Tires...
Color is gris/grey.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Interestingly this has the same color as the earlier style 1621 previously posted ...and both have the same color code too.
> Fading issues and color capture aside the code is for gris/grey.


You are amazing. I didn't even catch the Jeremy Scott Tires Le Pliage color code!


----------



## purpleblu

Hi ladies! 

Could someone help me authenticate this Longchamp neo small in color black which i bought in a boutique whi sells px goods. Seller is claiming that it is authentic. Please please please do helo me if in case it is fake i can still return in i still have 1 week &#128522;
Item: Longchamp Neo Small Black 
Seller: Macaria imported goods
Seller Link: https://m.facebook.com/Macaria-Imported-Goods-269181026463466/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Here's the link of the photo of the Longchamp:
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140589583@N02/25131137462/

Your reply will be highly appreciated &#128522;


----------



## mlchen

Hi, rx4dsoul. Would appreciates if you could help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.


Item: Longchamp Planetes
Color: Black
Size: 25 cm Long handle
Seller: Longchamp Boutique 1948 - https://www.facebook.com/Longchamp-boutique-1948-515104651904037/


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlchen said:


> Hi, rx4dsoul. Would appreciates if you could help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes
> Color: Black
> Size: 25 cm Long handle
> Seller: Longchamp Boutique 1948 - https://www.facebook.com/Longchamp-boutique-1948-515104651904037/


Repost a better tag pic please..
Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleblu said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this Longchamp neo small in color black which i bought in a boutique whi sells px goods. Seller is claiming that it is authentic. Please please please do helo me if in case it is fake i can still return in i still have 1 week &#128522;
> Item: Longchamp Neo Small Black
> Seller: Macaria imported goods
> Seller Link: https://m.facebook.com/Macaria-Imported-Goods-269181026463466/?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Here's the link of the photo of the Longchamp:
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/140589583@N02/25131137462/
> 
> Your reply will be highly appreciated &#128522;


Repost a better tag pic please. Thank you.


----------



## purpleblu

rx4dsoul said:


> Repost a better tag pic please. Thank you.



Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for your assistance you dont know how many people you make happy just by doing this &#128522; thanks again

Here's the photo of the tag.


----------



## mlchen

rx4dsoul said:


> Repost a better tag pic please..
> Thanks.



Sorry for it. Here's the clearer tag. Thanks.


----------



## caprice2922

Requesting for authentication please.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Short Handle in Emerald
Name of Seller: Private seller

Hmmm, only 1 pic can be uploaded at a time?


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pictures:


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pic


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pic


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pic


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pic


----------



## caprice2922

Additional pic


----------



## caprice2922

I have been trying to upload the pic of the flap with the logo and the button. Unfortunately, upload is always failed. I will try to take another picture tonight.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlchen said:


> Sorry for it. Here's the clearer tag. Thanks.


This looks fake to me. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleblu said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for your assistance you dont know how many people you make happy just by doing this &#128522; thanks again
> 
> Here's the photo of the tag.


Sorry, it looks fake to me.


----------



## mlchen

rx4dsoul said:


> This looks fake to me. Sorry.


 
Thanks rx4dsoul, may I know is the material or tag looks fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, it looks fake to me.


Suspected from the materials...and confirmed by the tag.


----------



## caprice2922

A clearer picture of the tag


----------



## caprice2922

The logo on the flap


----------



## caprice2922

The zipper


----------



## rx4dsoul

caprice2922 said:


> The zipper


Looks fake to me. Sorry.


----------



## CB2016

*RX4dsoul*

Just wondered if you recognise this older leather Longchamp bag? I'm trying to find out its age and/or the line. It's quite small, 24cm tall and 31cm wide.

eBay listing: 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/191808610301


----------



## rx4dsoul

CB2016 said:


> *RX4dsoul*
> 
> Just wondered if you recognise this older leather Longchamp bag? I'm trying to find out its age and/or the line. It's quite small, 24cm tall and 31cm wide.
> 
> eBay listing:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/191808610301


Sorry Im not familiar with the line...however I can tell you that the tags ( both  leather and plasti)  plus the hardware used are authentic and look right to me... meaning the tags do go with this kind of hardware.  Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## CB2016

Thank you!


----------



## pfmarcela

Is this authentic?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp LP Neo Large Black 
Name of the seller: bkblossom
Item no.: 262306202453
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...202453?hash=item3d12ab0355:g:xkgAAOSwDuJW07Ia

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

pfmarcela said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp LP Neo Large Black
> Name of the seller: bkblossom
> Item no.: 262306202453
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...202453?hash=item3d12ab0355:g:xkgAAOSwDuJW07Ia
> 
> Thanks


Youll have to post a better photo of the tag. I see some red flags.


----------



## purpleblu

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, it looks fake to me.



May i ask what red flag did you see you i can tell the seller for refund. Thanks for the big help rx4dsoul! Really appreciate it.


----------



## mlchen

rx4dsoul said:


> Suspected from the materials...and confirmed by the tag.




Thank you rx4dsoul, really appreciated for your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleblu said:


> May i ask what red flag did you see you i can tell the seller for refund. Thanks for the big help rx4dsoul! Really appreciate it.


Counterfeited tag.


----------



## karinalou

Hello! May I please request authentication for this longchamp bag? I have a nylon one and it's my first time to purchase a planetes from a colleague. I hope the pictures are enough. Thank you, thank you for your time!


----------



## CB2016

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry Im not familiar with the line...however I can tell you that the tags ( both  leather and plasti)  plus the hardware used are authentic and look right to me... meaning the tags do go with this kind of hardware.  Wish I could be of more help.



I emailed Longchamp to ask if they could identify my bag. Didn't think they would respond but they have! &#128516; 

"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.

In response to your request, I inform you that your bag is authentic and has been identified as a model of the collection AUTUMN 2004 from "la ligne Galatée"."


----------



## goldfish19

Y


----------



## goldfish19

karinalou said:


> Hello! May I please request authentication for this longchamp bag? I have a nylon one and it's my first time to purchase a planetes from a colleague. I hope the pictures are enough. Thank you, thank you for your time!




I see some red flags. But I would wait for rx4dsoul to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags. But I would wait for rx4dsoul to confirm my suspicions.


I do agree with you...this is Fake unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CB2016 said:


> I emailed Longchamp to ask if they could identify my bag. Didn't think they would respond but they have! &#128516;
> 
> "Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> 
> In response to your request, I inform you that your bag is authentic and has been identified as a model of the collection AUTUMN 2004 from "la ligne Galatée"."


Glad it worked for you.  enjoy your bag!


----------



## karinalou

Thank you very much! I appreciate your help.


----------



## SethN

Hi, 

May I ask your assistance in checking if the purse I bought is authentic? This is my first LC and new to this forum, too.

Le Pliage Neo small in navy blue
Name of the seller: Was given to me as a gift

Here are the link to the photos:

http://s245.photobucket.com/user/theresaescarilla/library/LC%20Pliage%20Neo

Hope you can help me with this. Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

SethN said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask your assistance in checking if the purse I bought is authentic? This is my first LC and new to this forum, too.
> 
> Le Pliage Neo small in navy blue
> Name of the seller: Was given to me as a gift
> 
> Here are the link to the photos:
> 
> http://s245.photobucket.com/user/theresaescarilla/library/LC Pliage Neo
> 
> Hope you can help me with this. Thanks!



IMO fake


----------



## maisie91

Hi! 
I've just purchased a LP bag from Marshalls, and would love it if someone could please authenticate for me. I'm not familiar with the colour. 

Item: longchamp Le pliage neo tote

Colour: maroon colour? 










Much appreciated!!


----------



## SethN

Thank you EGBDF



EGBDF said:


> IMO fake


----------



## CB2016

Is anyone able to authenticate a Longchamp wallet? It is new but doesn't smell of leather and I'm slightly suspicious of the "Green by Longchamp" card that's in the box, as I can't find any reference to that online. Also no Longchamp tag inside the wallet anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## CB2016

More pics


----------



## CB2016

Extra pics


----------



## CB2016

Last pic


----------



## CB2016

*


----------



## CB2016

And also the popper stud, not sure what is engraved on it, it doesn't say Longchamp and I'm not sure if it should?


----------



## purpleblu

rx4dsoul said:


> Counterfeited tag.



 Really appreciate your help. Wondered why tag is counterfeited it is exactly the same as the one i bought in the longchamp store &#128532;


----------



## EGBDF

purpleblu said:


> Really appreciate your help. Wondered why tag is counterfeited it is exactly the same as the one i bought in the longchamp store &#55357;&#56852;



REALLY? I am in agreement with rx4dsoul. Can you post a picture of the one you bought at the LC boutique?

You could also get it professionally authenticated if you are unsure.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleblu said:


> Really appreciate your help. Wondered why tag is counterfeited it is exactly the same as the one i bought in the longchamp store &#128532;


It IS counterfeited.  im pretty certain it wont be the exact same thing as a Longchamp purchase wih the exact same tag...because that would mean again one of the two would be fake and if you bought your item from a Longhamp store then of course it wont be your Longchamp purchase which is fake.
 You are always encouraged to get more professional authentication service if you are in doubt, but this is my opinion on your item and of course it is your prerogative whether to take it or not. Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies, is this bag authentic? I love it but have never seen this style before.

Ebay

Title: Longchamp Le Pliage Special Edition Purple Leather Tote Handbag 

Seller: melanddan619

Item# 222038498472

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...498472?hash=item33b2869ca8:g:8VMAAOSwLnlWplM2

Thank you in advance!


----------



## theskeptic

Hi,

I just received a Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote (in Black) that I ordered from Hunt which claims to be an authorised distributor of LC bags. However, the bag that I have received is missing accent marks on the writing on the back of the bag. I called the store and questioned the sales rep on duty about it and she insisted that all of their bags were authentic and sourced directly from France and that as long as I had the correct ref number (which I do apparently) then there is no doubt that the bag is authentic. I am not sure what to do. Is it possible for a bag that's missing the accents to be authentic?

Really bummed because if this is a fake, this will be the second time I've been scammed by a LC seller in a month (previous purchase was off eBay but the seller has accepted my request for a return) 

Thank you for all of your help! Let me know if you would prefer pictures of the rest of the bag.

dropbox.com/s/085638jazffr6vv/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2039%2025%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/u0vc5xfxoubegrw/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2039%2003%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/tkm3baod9581nnd/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2038%2044%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/ycrspto8koqsmxa/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2038%2022%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/m18un6uy5au4gsc/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2038%2000%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/gg2bbvd26skzwxy/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2052%2033%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/3eq6thiwcwsbo31/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2052%2058%20AM.jpeg?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/z3dgf84rx90usms/File%204-03-2016%2C%2011%2054%2000%20AM.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, is this bag authentic? I love it but have never seen this style before.
> 
> Ebay
> 
> Title: Longchamp Le Pliage Special Edition Purple Leather Tote Handbag
> 
> Seller: melanddan619
> 
> Item# 222038498472
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...498472?hash=item33b2869ca8:g:8VMAAOSwLnlWplM2
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Yes its authentic!


----------



## LuvAllBags

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes its authentic!




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## seton

CB2016 said:


> Is anyone able to authenticate a Longchamp wallet? It is new but doesn't smell of leather and I'm slightly suspicious of the "Green by Longchamp" card that's in the box, as I can't find any reference to that online. Also no Longchamp tag inside the wallet anywhere. Thank you!



The Green by LC card was one of the best parts. Not too many ppl know about them but some of the wallets came with them from about 2 yrs ago. The "Made in" stamp is inside one of the bottom card slots on the fabric part. They are often very hard to find. There is no tag per se.




CB2016 said:


> And also the popper stud, not sure what is engraved on it, it doesn't say Longchamp and I'm not sure if it should?



How about a clearer pic if you want to take a proper look at it?

So far, I don't really see anything off with it but you really didn't take much photos.


----------



## theskeptic

Sorry for posting again, but I wasn't sure if my previous post (re: Large Black LC LP) was missed. Thank you again for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

theskeptic said:


> Sorry for posting again, but I wasn't sure if my previous post (re: Large Black LC LP) was missed. Thank you again for any help!


I have to pass on this. I cant open dropbox links..they dont work on my mobile. 
Please wait around for other authenticators to take a look. Thanks.


----------



## theskeptic

Thank you, I will try to attach them below so that they're easier to view. I am not sure if the picture quality is good enough or if I need to take closer shots. Just let me know 

Thank you!


----------



## Purple6

theskeptic said:


> Thank you, I will try to attach them below so that they're easier to view. I am not sure if the picture quality is good enough or if I need to take closer shots. Just let me know
> 
> Thank you!



Hunt Leather Melbourne does sell authentic LONGCHAMP. Bought from them and they used to be the only Longchamp authorised distributor. When did you buy this? Because since last year Longchamp has opened their own store so Hunt Leather no longer stock it. 
Looking at the inner tag I believe is authentic.


----------



## theskeptic

Purple6 said:


> Hunt Leather Melbourne does sell authentic LONGCHAMP. Bought from them and they used to be the only Longchamp authorised distributor. When did you buy this? Because since last year Longchamp has opened their own store so Hunt Leather no longer stock it.
> Looking at the inner tag I believe is authentic.


I ordered it off their website a couple of days ago and it arrived in the mail today. I've been watching some of the other LC bags on their website for a while but they've been out of stock for ages so they may be clearing out their warehouse stock, not sure.

Relieved to hear that it looks authentic though. Was worried that I'd been scammed again.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## yeonglee

Hello, 
I've bought this LC Planetes couple weeks ago and today only I received the parcel.
But, I'm in doubt on the authenticity of the bag.
First when I open the bag, the smell of the bag is so "plastic". 
And the material is different from my own LC planetes which bought at LC store. 

Please help me to authenticate this. 
Thanks  

Name: LC Planetes Black Medium 
Store: Marvellous Paradise (Facebook) 































And also with this small card. 












Thanks! 
If you need any other details photo, please notify me


----------



## CB2016

seton said:


> The Green by LC card was one of the best parts. Not too many ppl know about them but some of the wallets came with them from about 2 yrs ago. The "Made in" stamp is inside one of the bottom card slots on the fabric part. They are often very hard to find. There is no tag per se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a clearer pic if you want to take a proper look at it?
> 
> So far, I don't really see anything off with it but you really didn't take much photos.




Thanks here are some extra pics. Found the "Made in China" stamp inside one of the card slots as you said!


----------



## CB2016

Stamp


----------



## CB2016

More pics


----------



## CB2016

Pic


----------



## CB2016

And


----------



## EGBDF

yeonglee said:


> Hello,
> I've bought this LC Planetes couple weeks ago and today only I received the parcel.
> But, I'm in doubt on the authenticity of the bag.
> First when I open the bag, the smell of the bag is so "plastic".
> And the material is different from my own LC planetes which bought at LC store.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this.
> Thanks
> 
> Name: LC Planetes Black Medium
> Store: Marvellous Paradise (Facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also with this small card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> If you need any other details photo, please notify me



Fake IMO


----------



## godivalacroix

Hello i want to ask if my longchamp is authentic or not, it is a neo planetes medium black colour.
I dont know how to post photo in this forum so here is the tags inside the bag 

NMD   TWI/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE 
0797513
1515578001

Thanks before


----------



## EGBDF

godivalacroix said:


> Hello i want to ask if my longchamp is authentic or not, it is a neo planetes medium black colour.
> I dont know how to post photo in this forum so here is the tags inside the bag
> 
> NMD   TWI/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0797513
> 1515578001
> 
> Thanks before



Hi, please read post #1 of this thread!


----------



## seton

CB2016 said:


> Thanks here are some extra pics. Found the "Made in China" stamp inside one of the card slots as you said!



The popper is correct. Everything looks good!


----------



## CB2016

seton said:


> The popper is correct. Everything looks good!



Amazing, thank you! I've secured a huge bargain then!


----------



## Purple6

Hello again..
I have a doubt on this bag looking at the tag but seller argued she checked with Longchamp and its authentic.
Please help me confirming authentic
Longchamp Neo Medium Black
Seller: siennasam
Ebay ID: 121909286295 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121909286295?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are photos provided by seller.

Appreciated your help always


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Hello again..
> I have a doubt on this bag looking at the tag but seller argued she checked with Longchamp and its authentic.
> Please help me confirming authentic
> Longchamp Neo Medium Black
> Seller: siennasam
> Ebay ID: 121909286295
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121909286295?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are photos provided by seller.
> 
> Appreciated your help always


This is Fake in my opinion.


----------



## d_R13

Hi everyone, pleasee help me with this one

Item: LC cuir Medium in Black
Seller: from IG, https://www.instagram.com/moriceshop/

For information, there is no 'YKK' sign in the main zipper, but the inner zipper has it?!


----------



## rx4dsoul

d_R13 said:


> Hi everyone, pleasee help me with this one
> 
> Item: LC cuir Medium in Black
> Seller: from IG, https://www.instagram.com/moriceshop/
> 
> For information, there is no 'YKK' sign in the main zipper, but the inner zipper has it?!


Real!


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake in my opinion.



Thanks so much you are awesome..
I feel better after your confirmation..


----------



## d_R13

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!


Yeayyy, thank you so much )


----------



## bagsncakes

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this cosmetic case for me?


----------



## godivalacroix

Hello all can you please tell me is my bag authentic or not ? Thankyou. I bought this bag online longchamp planetes neo black medium thanks before guyss &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## EGBDF

godivalacroix said:


> Hello all can you please tell me is my bag authentic or not ? Thankyou. I bought this bag online longchamp planetes neo black medium thanks before guyss &#128522;&#128522;



need a link to the seller


----------



## godivalacroix

I bought it in instagram @planetbags. 
She said its authentic and so cheap because its overstock from the  factory


----------



## EGBDF

godivalacroix said:


> I bought it in instagram @planetbags.
> She said its authentic and so cheap because its overstock from the  factory



does not look authentic to me


----------



## seton

bagsncakes said:


> Hi, can anyone please authenticate this cosmetic case for me?
> View attachment 3294087
> 
> View attachment 3294088
> View attachment 3294089




Fake.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please check out this item for me. Thanks. 

Seller: valuevalue_guy

LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Limited Edition Gun Bang Nylon Tote Bag Black NEW France

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182035022513


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Here's another one.

eBay item number:121914370595
Seller: luxi_baggi 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121914370595


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> eBay item number:121914370595
> Seller: luxi_baggi
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121914370595





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please check out this item for me. Thanks.
> 
> Seller: valuevalue_guy
> 
> LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Limited Edition Gun Bang Nylon Tote Bag Black NEW France
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182035022513


Both authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

rx4dsoul said:


> Both authentic.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## Madpeach80

Hi rx4dsoul!

Can you PLEASe help me to authenticate this Longchamp Planetes Medium tote long handle? I got this from a seller who claims she got her stocks from an authorised distributor from Europe. After backtracking the thread, I feel it is best to ask you still. 
She can give me a refund if I find it to be not authentic, so can you let me know if there is anything wrong with it? Thank you very much, and really appreciate your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Madpeach80 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!
> 
> Can you PLEASe help me to authenticate this Longchamp Planetes Medium tote long handle? I got this from a seller who claims she got her stocks from an authorised distributor from Europe. After backtracking the thread, I feel it is best to ask you still.
> She can give me a refund if I find it to be not authentic, so can you let me know if there is anything wrong with it? Thank you very much, and really appreciate your help!


This is Fake. The tag is counterfeit and the materials look substandard. Sorry.


----------



## Madpeach80

Hi! THANKS SO MUCH for responding! that was very quick. 
Are you able to point out the differences in the tag for me so I may let the seller know?
THank you!!


----------



## goldfish19

Madpeach80 said:


> Hi! THANKS SO MUCH for responding! that was very quick.
> 
> Are you able to point out the differences in the tag for me so I may let the seller know?
> 
> THank you!!




That is not allowed in this forum. We don't want to help counterfeiters. Sorry that your bag is fake.


----------



## A2wonbaby

LP neo large tote opera
purchased from myhabit.com

As soon as I took off the plastic from the handles, I noticed immediately that the edging of the handles is very rough and prickly, which is not the case for my small neo and my medium cuir, which are finished beautifully.  Thank you in advance for reviewing.


----------



## A2wonbaby

3 more pictures.
Also, the suede on the underside of the flap seems more flat.


----------



## rx4dsoul

A2wonbaby said:


> 3 more pictures.
> Also, the suede on the underside of the flap seems more flat.


Authentic.


----------



## A2wonbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank goodness! Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ule313

Hi! I found this cute little Longchamp bag. It's not in great shape but I am wondering if it's authentic. More pics to follow in next posts (my phone only lets me do one pic per post).

Dimensions:

Width: 7 inches
Height: 7 inches
Depth: 4.25 inches


----------



## Ule313

pic 2


----------



## Ule313

Pic 3


----------



## Ule313

Pic 4 - interior - there is no tag


----------



## violet899

Please help me authenticate this 
-Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black


----------



## seton

lynnvixct said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> -Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small in Black




Fake. Next time, make sure that your photos are crystal clear.


----------



## seton

Ule313 said:


> Pic 4 - interior - there is no tag





Fake.


----------



## violet899

seton said:


> Fake. Next time, make sure that your photos are crystal clear.


Thank you for replying  but one question, which part of the bag is looking fake? I mean the tag or?


----------



## seton

lynnvixct said:


> Thank you for replying  but one question, which part of the bag is looking fake? I mean the tag or?




Pretty much all of it.


----------



## violet899

.


----------



## mdpsibal

Hi, Kindle help me authenticate this Longchamp in Le Pliage red long handle. I'm planning to buy this tomorrow from IG seller named @The_Purple_Quilt. I am attaching the pictures for your reference.

** If it doesn't attahced I had it wetransfer-ed, here's the link as well: http://we.tl/bk7NAlPoPd **

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## EGBDF

mdpsibal said:


> Hi, Kindle help me authenticate this Longchamp in Le Pliage red long handle. I'm planning to buy this tomorrow from IG seller named @The_Purple_Quilt. I am attaching the pictures for your reference.
> 
> ** If it doesn't attahced I had it wetransfer-ed, here's the link as well: http://we.tl/bk7NAlPoPd **
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.



Fake IMO. Feel free to wait for another opinion.


----------



## mdpsibal

EGBDF said:


> Fake IMO. Feel free to wait for another opinion.


Hi,

I'd like to know how did you know? WSo I could explain it to the seller why I won't be buying it anymore. Hehe. She may say that I'm just a joy reserver.


----------



## EGBDF

mdpsibal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to know how did you know? WSo I could explain it to the seller why I won't be buying it anymore. Hehe. She may say that I'm just a joy reserver.



multiple issues. Just the tag itself has several problems.


----------



## mdpsibal

Ohh. Gosh. Thanks! Do you know any trustworthy online sellers in the PH which are cheaper than the mall price?


----------



## AP919

lynnvixct said:


> .



If you look at the tag, you'll see one very glaring i*S*sue.  It's obvious on that alone.


----------



## violet899

AP919 said:


> If you look at the tag, you'll see one very glaring i*S*sue.  It's obvious on that alone.


But its weird cause my friend bought it in an outlet and she said tht i can just authenticate it at any outlet here in my country. About the error on the tag, she said that its normal cause she said tht the Le Pliage Cuir she bought in a flagship store has the same thing too. Is it possible that there's defects or error on a bag that's bought in an outlet store? Im confused.


----------



## violet899

lynnvixct said:


> But its weird cause my friend bought it in an outlet and she said tht i can just authenticate it at any outlet here in my country. About the error on the tag, she said that its normal cause she said tht the Le Pliage Cuir she bought in a flagship store has the same thing too. Is it possible that there's defects or error on a bag that's bought in an outlet store? Im confused.


I think the bag looks completely fine and the material doesnt feel cheap. My friend bought it for me when she went for travel. Everything was okay until yesterday i saw the tag. I was suspicious about the tag and authenticity so i am asking u guys cause it should be authentic i guess.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lynnvixct said:


> I think the bag looks completely fine and the material doesnt feel cheap. My friend bought it for me when she went for travel. Everything was okay until yesterday i saw the tag. I was suspicious about the tag and authenticity so i am asking u guys cause it should be authentic i guess.


I agree with that your item is Fake. Please feel free to get another opinion elsewhere if you have some misgivings still. No detailed discussions here please. Thank you.


----------



## mdpsibal

Hi, Would like to know if this one is authentic though. Seller is form IG and the name is @mysweetshoppe. Inquiring about a a small red longchamp le pliage with long handle.

I attached a picture of the bags that she's trying to sell. I hope it is enough to authenticate.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mdpsibal said:


> Hi, Would like to know if this one is authentic though. Seller is form IG and the name is @mysweetshoppe. Inquiring about a a small red longchamp le pliage with long handle.
> 
> I attached a picture of the bags that she's trying to sell. I hope it is enough to authenticate.


Fake IMO. Sorry.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Can you help me with this one?  Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222047622879


----------



## mdpsibal

Hi,

I would like to authenticate this *medium long handle red le pliage longchamp* on behalf of my friend who bought it at *poshmark boutique in PH* 2 weeks ago.

I'm attaching the pictures with this post. We appreciate your help and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can you help me with this one?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222047622879


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mdpsibal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to authenticate this *medium long handle red le pliage longchamp* on behalf of my friend who bought it at *poshmark boutique in PH* 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm attaching the pictures with this post. We appreciate your help and hope to hear from you soon.


This has substandard leather, a counterfeit tag and counterfeit stickers/ codes ...it's Fake in my opinion.


----------



## makup

Can you authenticate 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222029883179 

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

makup said:


> Can you authenticate
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222029883179
> 
> Thank you!


Please see page one comments/guidelines on photos. Thanks.


----------



## makup

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one comments/guidelines on photos. Thanks.







makup said:


> Can you authenticate
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222029883179
> 
> Thank you!




Sorry, my mistake.  Will post again once I get pictures from seller. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## makup

Can you authenticate:
Longchamp le pliage

Item number 281955003662

Seller littledragonboutique

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281955003662 

Hopefully the pictures will suffice for authentication. Again thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

makup said:


> Can you authenticate:
> Longchamp le pliage
> 
> Item number 281955003662
> 
> Seller littledragonboutique
> 
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281955003662
> 
> Hopefully the pictures will suffice for authentication. Again thank you so much.


Fake. Sorry


----------



## makup

makup said:


> Can you authenticate:
> Longchamp le pliage
> 
> Item number 281955003662
> 
> Seller littledragonboutique
> 
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281955003662
> 
> Hopefully the pictures will suffice for authentication. Again thank you so much.







rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry




You did me a huge favor from purchasing a fake and I am very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## mdpsibal

Could someone point me where I can buy an authentic red Longchamp Le Liage in long handle here in the Philippines which are a bit cheaper than the Longchamp boutiques.

Would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## justa9url

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag. It is from a seller on FB.

Advertised as Longchamp Vermillion Red Calfskin Leather Handbag.

If anyone knows the official name as well, that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## justa9url

More pictures from the seller. He said it's less than 5 years old, purchased in Paris.  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mdpsibal said:


> Could someone point me where I can buy an authentic red Longchamp Le Liage in long handle here in the Philippines which are a bit cheaper than the Longchamp boutiques.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! This is an international forum and an authentication thread. We dont/cant  promote sellers here. Do check from Longhamp.com for a list of authorized branches. 
Thank you.


----------



## makup

Please authenticate:

Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag 
seller : thelostchin
Item:172123074271
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172123074271?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag 
seller: liverpooloflife
item:222029883179
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222029883179?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your time.


----------



## validate123

*Name/item description/specific item : longchamp le pliage M navy blue
*
*Name of the seller : NA


*


----------



## eltmarketing

Hi all, may i seek assistance to authenticate this bag?
Name: le cuir medium black

Thank you so much in advance, im not so familiar with the tag...


----------



## goldfish19

eltmarketing said:


> Hi all, may i seek assistance to authenticate this bag?
> Name: le cuir medium black
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, im not so familiar with the tag...
> 
> View attachment 3303217
> View attachment 3303218
> View attachment 3303221
> View attachment 3303223
> View attachment 3303224




Looks fake to me. Sorry!


----------



## eltmarketing

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me. Sorry!




Was it because of the tag?


----------



## EGBDF

eltmarketing said:


> Hi all, may i seek assistance to authenticate this bag?
> Name: le cuir medium black
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, im not so familiar with the tag...
> 
> View attachment 3303217
> View attachment 3303218
> View attachment 3303221
> View attachment 3303223
> View attachment 3303224



link to seller?


----------



## eltmarketing

EGBDF said:


> link to seller?




Sorry no link, only contact of the purchaser


----------



## seton

makup said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag
> seller : thelostchin
> Item:172123074271
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172123074271?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag
> seller: liverpooloflife
> item:222029883179
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222029883179?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your time.




Hi, sorry but the auctions are closed. The forum prefer links to open auctions.

Anyway, the first item was authentic. I didn't bother to examine the second one.


----------



## goldfish19

eltmarketing said:


> Sorry no link, only contact of the purchaser




Is this your bag? Where did you buy it?


----------



## eltmarketing

goldfish19 said:


> Is this your bag? Where did you buy it?




It was my friend's, helping to ask on behalf


----------



## validate123

validate123 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item : longchamp le pliage M navy blue
> *
> *Name of the seller : NA
> 
> 
> *



Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this Le Pliage M Chocolate color given as a gift.


----------



## goldfish19

validate123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Le Pliage M Chocolate color given as a gift.




Please read page 1


----------



## pwettychewish

please authenticate for me.

Longchamp Toile Fabric Hobo

Seller: officemate (preloved item)

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## pwettychewish

Wrong post!! &#9996;&#9996;


----------



## makup

makup said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag
> 
> seller : thelostchin
> 
> Item:172123074271
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172123074271?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pliage "Shopping" Bag
> 
> seller: liverpooloflife
> 
> item:222029883179
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222029883179?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.







seton said:


> Hi, sorry but the auctions are closed. The forum prefer links to open auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the first item was authentic. I didn't bother to examine the second one.




Hi there,

I bought the second auction and got it in the mail today. Can you please authenticate? I also took better pics. Thank you for your time.


----------



## HI5O

Hello Longchamp experts!  Just purchased this bag from a consignment store and wanted to get it authenticated as well as if you could provide a name for me.  The owner of the bag got it from the Duty Free Store.  Thanks for your time and help!
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/library/longchamp denim


----------



## ohlawd

Hello! Please authenticate this bag. Purchased off Poshmark but the leather does not feel as high quality as my other longchamp bags. Seller received it as a gift. 

Le Pliage Backpack (Drawstring) in coral
No tag on bag


----------



## jessiette

Please authenticate my longchamp.
name: longchamp neo burgundy medium
seller:igbags_ph
thanks


----------



## EGBDF

jessiette said:


> Please authenticate my longchamp.
> name: longchamp neo burgundy medium
> seller:igbags_ph
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 3306528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306535



fake


----------



## jessiette

EGBDF said:


> fake


can i ask why it is fake?


----------



## jessiette

please authenticate my other longchamp bag
name: longchamp neo gray small
seller: bagella_isabella
thanks


----------



## EGBDF

jessiette said:


> please authenticate my other longchamp bag
> name: longchamp neo gray small
> seller: bagella_isabella
> thanks
> View attachment 3306572
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306573
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306579



fake


----------



## jessiette

EGBDF said:


> fake


thanks are the tags making them fake?


----------



## gielarena92

Hi can you please authenticate this Longchamp I bought from a private seller who recently travelled to Paris. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

pwettychewish said:


> please authenticate for me.
> 
> Longchamp Toile Fabric Hobo
> 
> Seller: officemate (preloved item)
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

makup said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought the second auction and got it in the mail today. Can you please authenticate? I also took better pics. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305473
> View attachment 3305474
> View attachment 3305475
> View attachment 3305476
> View attachment 3305481
> View attachment 3305484


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ohlawd said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag. Purchased off Poshmark but the leather does not feel as high quality as my other longchamp bags. Seller received it as a gift.
> 
> Le Pliage Backpack (Drawstring) in coral
> No tag on bag


Authentic.


----------



## makup

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much!!  Have a great week!


----------



## pwettychewish

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!![emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## moose81

Hi!  I'm hoping someone can authenticate this neo.  Thank you!

Name: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Neo Hand Bag Shoulder strap Satin Nylon Purse Tote Navy Med
Name of the seller: sweetsparkles
Item no.: 262343276404
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...276404?hash=item3d14e0b774:g:FAUAAOSwAuNW7bz0


----------



## kayyle

Hi authenticators!
I have purchased this from the seller and I can't help but feel something might be off.. Really hoping to gain peace of mind! I've taken a bunch of pictures and since I can only seem to upload one photo at a time I hope the attached collage depicts the details of the bag. 
Thank you in advance!


Name/item: Black Longchamp Neo short handle small 
Name of seller: Juliasco
Item number: 231742642723
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/231742642723


----------



## kayyle

Here is an additional photo of the back of the zipper pull!


----------



## EGBDF

kayyle said:


> Hi authenticators!
> I have purchased this from the seller and I can't help but feel something might be off.. Really hoping to gain peace of mind! I've taken a bunch of pictures and since I can only seem to upload one photo at a time I hope the attached collage depicts the details of the bag.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Name/item: Black Longchamp Neo short handle small
> Name of seller: Juliasco
> Item number: 231742642723
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/231742642723



Sorry, fake IMO

eta: it's a good idea to search the forum for a potential seller's name before buying


----------



## eelyak

Appreciate your kind expertise in authenticating. Received this as a gift and while I am not familiar with this brand, I don't have a good feeling about this bag... 

Name: Longchamp Miaou Navy Long Handle



Thanks in advance.


----------



## EGBDF

eelyak said:


> Appreciate your kind expertise in authenticating. Received this as a gift and while I am not familiar with this brand, I don't have a good feeling about this bag...
> 
> Name: Longchamp Miaou Navy Long Handle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



fake


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Good evening! Can someone please help me authenticate this? 

Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=381576283045&fromWatch=true

Description: LONGCHAMP EIFFEL TOWER PLIAGE NEW 2016 TOTE BAG HANDBAG NAVY BLUE LIMITED ED 

Pictures: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## eelyak

EGBDF said:


> fake



Thanks EGBDF for your prompt help.   I knew it, it just looks and feels so cheap... Binning it...


----------



## seton

eelyak said:


> Thanks EGBDF for your prompt help.   I knew it, it just looks and feels so cheap... Binning it...





If you are not going to destroy it, don't forget to mark on it that it is fake in paint (nail polish will do in a jiff). You never know who goes through your trash.


----------



## seton

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Good evening! Can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=381576283045&fromWatch=true
> 
> Description: LONGCHAMP EIFFEL TOWER PLIAGE NEW 2016 TOTE BAG HANDBAG NAVY BLUE LIMITED ED
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309364
> View attachment 3309365
> View attachment 3309366
> View attachment 3309367
> View attachment 3309368
> View attachment 3309369
> View attachment 3309371
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!




Most of the pix look ok except one. Because of the one, I dont feel comfortable giving the go ahead.


ETA: They really need more closeups for reassurance IMO.


----------



## EGBDF

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Good evening! Can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Listing: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=381576283045&fromWatch=true
> 
> Description: LONGCHAMP EIFFEL TOWER PLIAGE NEW 2016 TOTE BAG HANDBAG NAVY BLUE LIMITED ED
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309364
> View attachment 3309365
> View attachment 3309366
> View attachment 3309367
> View attachment 3309368
> View attachment 3309369
> View attachment 3309371
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!





seton said:


> Most of the pix look ok except one. Because of the one, I dont feel comfortable giving the go ahead.
> 
> 
> ETA: They really need more closeups for reassurance IMO.



I just want to add that this seller has sold multiples of this and the miaou, all using the same photos. for each listing. That could be just fine, but if I'm not buying from an authorized retailer I like to see photos of the actual item I'm going to get, if there could be an issue with it.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> Most of the pix look ok except one. Because of the one, I dont feel comfortable giving the go ahead.
> 
> 
> ETA: They really need more closeups for reassurance IMO.







EGBDF said:


> I just want to add that this seller has sold multiples of this and the miaou, all using the same photos. for each listing. That could be just fine, but if I'm not buying from an authorized retailer I like to see photos of the actual item I'm going to get, if there could be an issue with it.




Thank you both so much!!! I think I'll pass on this one


----------



## kayyle

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, fake IMO
> 
> eta: it's a good idea to search the forum for a potential seller's name before buying



Ah I really dropped the ball on this one by being so careless. I hope other people won't make the same mistake.

Thank you EGBDF for responding!


----------



## IYA_V

Hi everyone.

Kindly authenticate my longchamp.

Name: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle - Navy
Name of Seller: Cartera_PH

Please see links below:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps244o4gzw.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psctpgljje.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...pscihh0clf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psn5c2xqpt.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psgcycummg.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps4ysktt1b.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psns8fcbgh.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psgvxoalqf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psk6rz5xzu.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps8qtykwx3.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...pstnreavt2.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psqqiigrgk.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## EGBDF

IYA_V said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Kindly authenticate my longchamp.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Medium Short Handle - Navy
> Name of Seller: Cartera_PH
> 
> Please see links below:
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps244o4gzw.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psctpgljje.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...pscihh0clf.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psn5c2xqpt.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psgcycummg.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps4ysktt1b.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psns8fcbgh.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psgvxoalqf.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psk6rz5xzu.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...ps8qtykwx3.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...pstnreavt2.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psqqiigrgk.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!



your links don't work for me


----------



## IYA_V

EGBDF said:


> your links don't work for me


Sorry.
Please try the following links:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5788_zpscihh0clf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5813_zpsqqiigrgk.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5804_zpsgvxoalqf.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5800_zpsns8fcbgh.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5795_zps4ysktt1b.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5794_zpsgcycummg.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5804_zpsgvxoalqf.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## beesaunt

Hello, can someone please authenticate this one please?

NEW! Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir Black Leather Silver Hardware
Seller: vintagelacecouture
Item number: 272185431669
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272185431669

I asked the seller to send me the additional attached photo as well.

Thank you!


----------



## Shinymint

Saw this on Groupon sg and saw the Longchamp le pliage Neo internal comes with a leather Longchamp tag. No other photos available for clicking hence I did a screenshot of it. I have never saw this before, and would like to know if it's authentic? So far 38 people have bought from it online...


----------



## goldfish19

beesaunt said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this one please?
> 
> 
> 
> NEW! Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir Black Leather Silver Hardware
> 
> Seller: vintagelacecouture
> 
> Item number: 272185431669
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272185431669
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the seller to send me the additional attached photo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




I don't see any red flags


----------



## rx4dsoul

IYA_V said:


> Sorry.
> Please try the following links:
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5788_zpscihh0clf.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5813_zpsqqiigrgk.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5804_zpsgvxoalqf.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5800_zpsns8fcbgh.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5795_zps4ysktt1b.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5794_zpsgcycummg.jpg
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/iya_v/IMG_5804_zpsgvxoalqf.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


You have posted a blurry photo of the tag. But I still see some red flags with your item.


----------



## Marielliemhai

Hi I'm new here and this is also my first time attempting to buy a longchamp bag. Anyway can you please authenticate this for me  

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage in black mettalic 
Name of the seller: dianewrites (ebay.ph) 
Item no:272188646836
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Metallic-Leather-/272188646836?nav=SEARCH


Thank you &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


P.S i cant seem to add more photos and i dont know why.. Anyway if you need more just tell me  thanks! Have a great day!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE*

Name/item description/specific item* 


*  [FONT=&quot]NEW AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Bilberry Purple Large L Tote Purse Bag LUX![/FONT]
*

*Name of the seller*:            elladella          	            (1193 	                    )
*Item no*.: 191835944889
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...944889?hash=item2caa5037b9:g:R0AAAOSwGYVW9vLQ


----------



## rx4dsoul

Marielliemhai said:


> Hi I'm new here and this is also my first time attempting to buy a longchamp bag. Anyway can you please authenticate this for me
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage in black mettalic
> Name of the seller: dianewrites (ebay.ph)
> Item no:272188646836
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Metallic-Leather-/272188646836?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> 
> P.S i cant seem to add more photos and i dont know why.. Anyway if you need more just tell me  thanks! Have a great day!


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lovinalotofbags said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE*
> 
> Name/item description/specific item*
> 
> 
> *  [FONT=&quot]NEW AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Bilberry Purple Large L Tote Purse Bag LUX![/FONT]
> *
> 
> *Name of the seller*:            elladella                      (1193                     )
> *Item no*.: 191835944889
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...944889?hash=item2caa5037b9:g:R0AAAOSwGYVW9vLQ


Authentic.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
*Name/item description/specific item:  *Authentic Longchamp Pliage Pink Coral Rose Tote Purse Bag Large New w/tag $145


*Name of the seller:   *shopfranceinc          	            (9108 	                    )
*Item no*.: 121931335533
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...w-w-tag-145-/121931335533?hash=item1c63ac876d


----------



## ilysukixD

Please authenticate, Thank you!!!
Name: LONGCHAMP BAG NEO "BILBERRY" MEDIUM/LARGE + SHOULDER STRAP
Name of the seller: helse
Item no.: 322057340229
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322057340229


----------



## ilysukixD

Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Neo Medium' Tote
Name of the seller: q.shij4
Item no.: 191820497881
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191820497881


----------



## ilysukixD

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium Handbag /Crossbody Shopper
Name of the seller: yixin01
Item no.: 111943942810
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111943942810


----------



## ilysukixD

This will be the last one to be authenticate, thank you so much!!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Handbag Tote Crossbody
Name of the seller: orangeyellowgreen
Item no.: 322056467139
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322056467139


----------



## goldfish19

ilysukixD said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium Handbag /Crossbody Shopper
> Name of the seller: yixin01
> Item no.: 111943942810
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111943942810




Fake in my opinion. Everything else - need better photos of the tag.


----------



## Marielliemhai

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

lovinalotofbags said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
> *Name/item description/specific item:  *Authentic Longchamp Pliage Pink Coral Rose Tote Purse Bag Large New w/tag $145
> 
> 
> *Name of the seller:   *shopfranceinc                      (9108                     )
> *Item no*.: 121931335533
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...w-w-tag-145-/121931335533?hash=item1c63ac876d


No tag photo posted.


----------



## frrhana

Item : Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle Navy

Seller : Private seller.

Photos : http://kyunglust.livejournal.com/2141.html

I just got it yesterday. And I was hoping if you could authenticate this please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
*Name/item description/specific item:  *Authentic Longchamp Pliage Pink Coral Rose Tote Purse Bag Large New w/tag $145

*Name of the seller:   *shopfranceinc                      (9108                     )
*Item no*.: 121931335533
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Lo...item1c63ac876d

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3316163&stc=1&d=1459407659


----------



## EGBDF

frrhana said:


> Item : Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle Navy
> 
> Seller : Private seller.
> 
> Photos : http://kyunglust.livejournal.com/2141.html
> 
> I just got it yesterday. And I was hoping if you could authenticate this please! Thank you in advance!



fake


----------



## frrhana

@egbdf could you please explain why it is fake?


----------



## frrhana

EGBDF said:


> fake



Could you please explain why it is fake? Because she claimed it is bought from Paris,


----------



## frrhana

frrhana said:


> @egbdf could you please explain why it is fake?





frrhana said:


> Item : Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle Navy
> 
> Seller : Private seller.
> 
> Photos : http://kyunglust.livejournal.com/2141.html
> 
> I just got it yesterday. And I was hoping if you could authenticate this please! Thank you in advance!



@rx4dsoul what is your opinion about this? Sorry for posting a lot. Still new to this forum. Hope you can help! ><


----------



## rx4dsoul

frrhana said:


> @rx4dsoul what is your opinion about this? Sorry for posting a lot. Still new to this forum. Hope you can help! ><


Like EGBDF said, it IS fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lovinalotofbags said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
> *Name/item description/specific item:  *Authentic Longchamp Pliage Pink Coral Rose Tote Purse Bag Large New w/tag $145
> 
> *Name of the seller:   *shopfranceinc                      (9108                     )
> *Item no*.: 121931335533
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Lo...item1c63ac876d
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3316163&stc=1&d=1459407659


Thanks. 
Item is authentic.


----------



## frrhana

rx4dsoul said:


> Like EGBDF said, it IS fake. Sorry.



Can I know why? Is it because of the tag? How do you differentiate it? I need to know the details in order to get a refund. Please help.


----------



## goldfish19

frrhana said:


> Can I know why? Is it because of the tag? How do you differentiate it? I need to know the details in order to get a refund. Please help.




Details are not discussed here as this is a public forum. We don't want to help counterfeiters. It is your right to get a refund.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks.
> Item is authentic.


Thank you so much.  Since I missed out on the purple one.  I got this one.  That's a relief.


----------



## SimplyB

Greetings,

I'm relatively new to TPF, and very new to Longchamp (this is my second purchase). If someone could please authenticate:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, medium size tote, short handle in black. (Silver hardware, with strap for crossbody)

Seller: Winners (Canadian version of Marshalls/TJ Maxx). 

Photos (taken by me):












Background: I heard sometimes real ones are switched with fakes at discount retailers. The one element that makes me question this bag is the zipper marking.  Everything else seems to check out fine.

If this is authentic, then I may finally be able to participate in the Longchamp forum! If not I still have the tags on so I can return it to the store.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## frrhana

Hi so my housemate asked if you could authenticate her bag. She bought it on carousell. So it's pre-loved. 

Name : Longchamp le pliage medium in navy blue

Photos : http://kyunglust.livejournal.com (the first post)

Thank you and on thank you for authenticating the neo and also for answering my questions!


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi there!
I'm new relatively new to PF and definitely new to the LC threads. I own one black Le Pliage, but am not familiar with the lux leather bags. I recently purchased two at an estate sale, but for all the google power in me, cannot locate the names of these bags. I will do a separate post for the other, but help authenticating would be wonderful.
 I confess, I buy to sell, mainly vintage items, but I sort of LOVE this bag. (ie:it's mine!) but, of course, I don't want to sport an icky fake.
This is a black leather bucket? bag/purse with silver hardware:






http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162457.jpg
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162513 - Copy.jpg
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162524 - Copy.jpg
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162255.jpg






Please let me know if additional photos are needed. 
This site is the best, super informative, and I was able to differentiate a fake Le Pliage, I'd purchased on the cheap, but could never quite put my finger on the the differences before.
Thanks in advance,
TMorrigan


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi,
My 2nd possible treasure:












Lining is the same color, with plastic tag insert sewn in.
Can't locate the name/style of this one either.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Morrigan3 said:


> Hi there!
> I'm new relatively new to PF and definitely new to the LC threads. I own one black Le Pliage, but am not familiar with the lux leather bags. I recently purchased two at an estate sale, but for all the google power in me, cannot locate the names of these bags. I will do a separate post for the other, but help authenticating would be wonderful.
> I confess, I buy to sell, mainly vintage items, but I sort of LOVE this bag. (ie:it's mine!) but, of course, I don't want to sport an icky fake.
> This is a black leather bucket? bag/purse with silver hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162457.jpg
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162513 - Copy.jpg
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162524 - Copy.jpg
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy154/piratexmorrigan/20160330_162255.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if additional photos are needed.
> This site is the best, super informative, and I was able to differentiate a fake Le Pliage, I'd purchased on the cheap, but could never quite put my finger on the the differences before.
> Thanks in advance,
> TMorrigan


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Morrigan3 said:


> Hi,
> My 2nd possible treasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining is the same color, with plastic tag insert sewn in.
> Can't locate the name/style of this one either.


Authentic as well. Both possibly from the Veau Foulonne line...


----------



## Morrigan3

Awesome! I love these! Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Name: Medium Short Handle Eiffle Tower Le Pliage
Name of the seller: Private Seller
Item no.: Private Seller
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : Private Seller
Photos attached


----------



## bakeacookie

Name: Mt Fuji Le Pliage
Name of the seller: Private Seller
Item no.: Private Seller
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : Private Seller
Photos attached


----------



## Longchampneo

please help if this is authentic:

name of item: longchamp planetes
color: RED
seller: a friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

Longchampneo said:


> please help if this is authentic:
> 
> name of item: longchamp planetes
> color: RED
> seller: a friend


That photo of the tag is blurry. I see a red flag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bakeacookie said:


> Name: Mt Fuji Le Pliage
> Name of the seller: Private Seller
> Item no.: Private Seller
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : Private Seller
> Photos attached


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bakeacookie said:


> Name: Medium Short Handle Eiffle Tower Le Pliage
> Name of the seller: Private Seller
> Item no.: Private Seller
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : Private Seller
> Photos attached


Authentic.


----------



## bakeacookie

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.







rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!


----------



## loveloverad

Hi! I bought this brand new 3 months ago. After that, I noticed it was torn after everyday use but that doesnt happen with all my bags except this. Please try to authenticate. 

https://i.imgsafe.org/0fb4670.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5ca8061.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/1c536b4.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/9b3b444.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/ceb04be.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/17767e0.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/bdc6431.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/013b2d8.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/3404d2b.jpeg
https://i.imgsafe.org/6290caf.jpeg


PS SORRY FOR THE DIRT IT'S MILK LOL


----------



## tennesseegirl

I"m new to Longchamp (never even see one in person yet).  So your help will be greatly appreciated!

Navy Blue La Pliage Model Model 1899 Tote Purse Shopper

Seller: boothillsales

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...hash=item210c791854:m:mkMAcC7ncUC7YhnkuYmJSKg


----------



## rx4dsoul

tennesseegirl said:


> I"m new to Longchamp (never even see one in person yet).  So your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Navy Blue La Pliage Model Model 1899 Tote Purse Shopper
> 
> Seller: boothillsales
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...hash=item210c791854:m:mkMAcC7ncUC7YhnkuYmJSKg


Hello. Kindly read first page. Thank you.


----------



## loveloverad

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello. Kindly read first page. Thank you.



Please please hell mw authenticate the above post before her. Thanks!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

loveloverad said:


> Please please hell mw authenticate the above post before her. Thanks!!!


Im on mobile and I skip over posts with links that dont/i cant - open. Sorry.


----------



## AP919

tennesseegirl said:


> I"m new to Longchamp (never even see one in person yet).  So your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Navy Blue La Pliage Model Model 1899 Tote Purse Shopper
> 
> Seller: boothillsales
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...hash=item210c791854:m:mkMAcC7ncUC7YhnkuYmJSKg






rx4dsoul said:


> Hello. Kindly read first page. Thank you.




Hah, that seller made me laugh:

"Comes with everything you need -- 'long handles, booklet, and dustbag.'"

It's as if you can detach the handles!  The listing looks shady as can be, and I'm surprised there's 100% positive feedback.   Also, I'm saying what I'm saying about a dustbag with a nylon Le Pliage without saying it...

And who is crazy enough to pay $20 for shipping?  What is freight shipping anyway?  It's a lightweight bag?  It should cost $7 to ship it at most, because priority flat rate costs that.  $20 is ridiculous!


----------



## seton

loveloverad said:


> Hi! I bought this brand new 3 months ago. After that, I noticed it was torn after everyday use but that doesnt happen with all my bags except this. Please try to authenticate.
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/3404d2b.jpeg
> https://i.imgsafe.org/6290caf.jpeg
> 
> 
> PS SORRY FOR THE DIRT IT'S MILK LOL




It's FAKE.


----------



## loveloverad

seton said:


> It's FAKE.



Thank you so much! Can you let me know why it's fake? I have yet to pay her for half of this. She told me it's authentic and now I want to know how to say it to her. Thanks.


----------



## tennesseegirl

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello. Kindly read first page. Thank you.



I'm really sorry. I did read the first page first.  I didn't have the item number, but the link opens for me and I thought I put everything else?  I'm unsure what I did wrong, I'm sorry.


----------



## tennesseegirl

AP919 said:


> Hah, that seller made me laugh:
> 
> "Comes with everything you need -- 'long handles, booklet, and dustbag.'"
> 
> It's as if you can detach the handles!  The listing looks shady as can be, and I'm surprised there's 100% positive feedback.   Also, I'm saying what I'm saying about a dustbag with a nylon Le Pliage without saying it...
> 
> And who is crazy enough to pay $20 for shipping?  What is freight shipping anyway?  It's a lightweight bag?  It should cost $7 to ship it at most, because priority flat rate costs that.  $20 is ridiculous!


Yeah, thanks, I kind of had the same thoughts, but once again have little experience with Longchamp.  I liked the thing about the handles though - made me laugh.


----------



## goldfish19

tennesseegirl said:


> I'm really sorry. I did read the first page first.  I didn't have the item number, but the link opens for me and I thought I put everything else?  I'm unsure what I did wrong, I'm sorry.




Not enough CLEAR photos


----------



## tennesseegirl

goldfish19 said:


> Not enough CLEAR photos



Ah ok thank you!!  Now I know more what to look for in listings!


----------



## jasminezilla

Name/item description/specific item LP Large Long Handle in Khaki
Name of the seller: Kristina Sanchez Dizon
Item no.: N/A
Here are the pictures:


----------



## rx4dsoul

jasminezilla said:


> Name/item description/specific item LP Large Long Handle in Khaki
> Name of the seller: Kristina Sanchez Dizon
> Item no.: N/A
> Here are the pictures:


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## jasminezilla

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Thank you so much for your response, rx4dsoul! May I know why so I can possibly get a refund?


----------



## rx4dsoul

jasminezilla said:


> Thank you so much for your response, rx4dsoul! May I know why so I can possibly get a refund?


Poor quality of material and fake hardware. Fake tag.


----------



## hitt

Item name: "Longchamp Brown Leather Crossbody Handbag"
Name of Seller: jesaminedyus
Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Brown-Leather-Crossbody-Handbag-56f04c8ef09282e1e90024a2
Comments: There were not many photos in the listing. Below are my personal photos I took once the item arrived. I am not familiar with this line, so I'd love your opinion and thoughts on it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi, appreciate your kind assistance to authenticate this bag please. Grateful thanks in advance.

Item: Cuir
Seller: njmm88  
Link: http://goo.gl/414g1L


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, appreciate your kind assistance to authenticate this bag please. Grateful thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Cuir
> Seller: njmm88
> Link: http://goo.gl/414g1L




Authentic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.


Grateful thanks. Appreciate your help and time in looking at it. [emoji4] [emoji254]


----------



## Chelleld

Hi, appreciate your kind assistance to authenticate this bag please. Grateful thanks in advance.

Item: Longchamp le pliage navy blue
Seller: tossed botique


----------



## Chelleld

Hi, appreciate your kind assistance to authenticate this bag please. Grateful thanks in advance.

Item: Longchamp le pliage navy blue
Seller: tossed botique


----------



## Chelleld

I dont know how to post all of the pictures in one msg from my phone huhuhu &#128557;


----------



## Chelleld

3rd pic


----------



## Chelleld

4th pic


----------



## Chelleld

5th pic


----------



## Chelleld

6th pic


----------



## Chelleld

7th pic


----------



## Chelleld

8th pic


----------



## Chelleld

9th pic


----------



## Chelleld

10th pic


----------



## Chelleld

11th pic


----------



## Chelleld

12th pic


----------



## Chelleld

13th pic


----------



## goldfish19

Chelleld said:


> 12th pic




Please post a CLEAR photo of this tag. 
Also where does this seller sell?


----------



## Chelleld

Seller : Tossed boutique. They have a store located at las piñas ph.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chelleld said:


> Seller : Tossed boutique. They have a store located at las piñas ph.


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Chelleld

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## helenmiko

hi authenticator.. could you help me to authenticate my bag. this bag been used by me year ago. no seller info as i ask my fren to buy it. Im in doubt since there's no logo at my long strap clip.. compare to others. appreciate your help. tia.

Model: lc cuir small. 
link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rt007zmcgblvhc5/AAC-0n6UbAqLFo4A_WEZfuDea?dl=0


----------



## goldfish19

helenmiko said:


> hi authenticator.. could you help me to authenticate my bag. this bag been used by me year ago. no seller info as i ask my fren to buy it. Im in doubt since there's no logo at my long strap clip.. compare to others. appreciate your help. tia.
> 
> 
> 
> Model: lc cuir small.
> 
> link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rt007zmcgblvhc5/AAC-0n6UbAqLFo4A_WEZfuDea?dl=0




It's authentic.


----------



## hitt

hitt said:


> Item name: "Longchamp Brown Leather Crossbody Handbag"
> Name of Seller: jesaminedyus
> Link to item: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Brown-Leather-Crossbody-Handbag-56f04c8ef09282e1e90024a2
> Comments: There were not many photos in the listing. Below are my personal photos I took once the item arrived. I am not familiar with this line, so I'd love your opinion and thoughts on it! Thanks in advance!



Sorry to be a bother. I'd appreciate everyone's input on this purse. Thank you.


----------



## sak90

Hi can you please authenticate this? thank you! Longchamp Neo in Medium Size


----------



## sak90

Hi can you please authenticate this? The seller claim it's authentic from the outlet that's why they sell it at a very low price. You help will much appreciated. Thank you! 

*Longchamp Neo in Medium Size


----------



## sak90

Hi can you please authenticate this? The seller claim it's authentic from the outlet that's why they sell it at a very low price. You help will much appreciated. Thank you!
*Longchamp Neo in Medium Size


----------



## sak90

Longchamp neo in medium


----------



## helenmiko

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic.



thanks alot for ur time. appreciate it.


----------



## little_missy

Hi.. can you please help me to authenticate this bag? I bought it from online seller. The seller claimed that it is original and she got it straight away from supplier. I have a doubt when I got the bag since the leather material seems cheap. 

Item: Le Cuir Camel in small size
here's the link to my photo:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mwrhls4l1lbn912/AACvluK5V2QgPawDEZb5Sw6Pa?dl=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

sak90 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this? The seller claim it's authentic from the outlet that's why they sell it at a very low price. You help will much appreciated. Thank you!
> *Longchamp Neo in Medium Size


Fake.


----------



## sak90

Thanks for your time!


----------



## goldfish19

little_missy said:


> Hi.. can you please help me to authenticate this bag? I bought it from online seller. The seller claimed that it is original and she got it straight away from supplier. I have a doubt when I got the bag since the leather material seems cheap.
> 
> Item: Le Cuir Camel in small size
> here's the link to my photo:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mwrhls4l1lbn912/AACvluK5V2QgPawDEZb5Sw6Pa?dl=0




Fake


----------



## elation

Hello,

I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this Longchamp Small Le Pliage Cuir. Thank you in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

elation said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this Longchamp Small Le Pliage Cuir. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3325851
> 
> View attachment 3325852
> 
> View attachment 3325853
> 
> View attachment 3325854
> 
> View attachment 3325855
> 
> View attachment 3325856
> 
> View attachment 3325857




Please follow format (read page 1 of this thread).


----------



## elation

goldfish19 said:


> Please follow format (read page 1 of this thread).



Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Small Le Pliage Cuir (in Girl?)
Name of the seller: N/A (my cousin Rachel)
Item no.: N/A
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
View attachment 3325851

View attachment 3325852

View attachment 3325853

View attachment 3325854

View attachment 3325855

View attachment 3325856

View attachment 3325857


----------



## msjuju

Hiii please help me to authentic this:

Name: Longchamp Miaou SLH (Nylon) Pink Colour
Item no.: 2605576610 (Made in France) -> NAM PAC/02
link of the item:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2gf1xi49l9xzkr/Photo 4-11-16, 11 53 44.jpg?dl=0

NB: i only have this tag alone, but i hope this would help to authentic this bag


----------



## goldfish19

elation said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Small Le Pliage Cuir (in Girl?)
> 
> Name of the seller: N/A (my cousin Rachel)
> 
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> 
> View attachment 3325851
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325854
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325857




Authentic LPC in sandy


----------



## goldfish19

msjuju said:


> Hiii please help me to authentic this:
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Miaou SLH (Nylon) Pink Colour
> 
> Item no.: 2605576610 (Made in France) -> NAM PAC/02
> 
> link of the item:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2gf1xi49l9xzkr/Photo 4-11-16, 11 53 44.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> NB: i only have this tag alone, but i hope this would help to authentic this bag




Seller info and other photos are needed.


----------



## msjuju

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info and other photos are needed.


Haiii, seller info: from online (my friend), she said she bought from Paris.

For other photos, i will reply as soon as possible, when the bag is on my hand (now it's still with her)


----------



## little_missy

goldfish19 said:


> Fake


thanks a lot! much appreciate


----------



## little_missy

goldfish19 said:


> Fake


If you don't mind, can you share with me why it is fake? Is it because of poor material? I'm hoping you can share the fact so that I can get refund from the online seller


----------



## goldfish19

little_missy said:


> If you don't mind, can you share with me why it is fake? Is it because of poor material? I'm hoping you can share the fact so that I can get refund from the online seller




Substandard materials (leather is [emoji107]&#127996, fake tag.


----------



## elation

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic LPC in sandy




Thank you


----------



## Cocolove 16

Useful thread but v v rude authenticators ...&#128528;&#128528;


----------



## EGBDF

Cocolove 16 said:


> Useful thread but v v rude authenticators ...&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56848;



Feel free to pay for an authentication from a service if you need the service


----------



## peacelovesequin

*Name: *Longchamp Roseau Shoulder Bag
*Item no.: *141933779930 
*Link:* http://ebay.to/1RPVjVk

Thanks in advance. I appreciate you guys!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peacelovesequin said:


> *Name: *Longchamp Roseau Shoulder Bag
> *Item no.: *141933779930
> *Link:* http://ebay.to/1RPVjVk
> 
> Thanks in advance. I appreciate you guys!


It's Authentic.


----------



## Purple6

Hello lovely ladies..
Please help me authenticate this
Name: Longchamp Cuir Small in natural
Seller: jouifr1
ID: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252349532551?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## peacelovesequin

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.




Thank you. I can breathe easy now!


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello lovely ladies..
> Please help me authenticate this
> Name: Longchamp Cuir Small in natural
> Seller: jouifr1
> ID: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252349532551?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks in advance




I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag to be sure.


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag to be sure.



Thanks always goldfish.
I reattach the photo of plastic tag please review.


----------



## little_missy

goldfish19 said:


> Substandard materials (leather is [emoji107]&#127996, fake tag.


Thanks a lot for your help!!! Now I can try to ask for refund &#128513;


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Thanks always goldfish.
> I reattach the photo of plastic tag please review.




Looks good! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## sole_1086

Hello! please help me authenticate this bag 
bought this item in one of the outlet malls in UAE  and it's on sale
Cuir in Rouge
i noticed the zipper is not YKK.


----------



## goldfish19

sole_1086 said:


> Hello! please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> bought this item in one of the outlet malls in UAE  and it's on sale
> 
> Cuir in Rouge
> 
> i noticed the zipper is not YKK.




Authentic!


----------



## sole_1086

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!!


----------



## sole_1086

Hello. Need help with this again please 
Name: Neo in Navy
Seller: from a friend
thank you thank you so much  


















(this one is with flash)


----------



## EGBDF

sole_1086 said:


> Hello. Need help with this again please
> Name: Neo in Navy
> Seller: from a friend
> thank you thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this one is with flash)



Sorry, fake.


----------



## sole_1086

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, fake.



The photos are liittle blurry though. May i ask why it's fake please? Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

sole_1086 said:


> The photos are liittle blurry though. May i ask why it's fake please? Thank you



You can repost clearer photos and ask for other opinions if you like.


----------



## sole_1086

EGBDF said:


> You can repost clearer photos and ask for other opinions if you like.



Okay will do that. And may i ask again for your opinion? And also other's opinion. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## seton

sole_1086 said:


> Okay will do that. And may i ask again for your opinion? And also other's opinion. Thank you &#128522;




We don't go into details because the counterfeiters are watching this thread. IMO, your bag is fake. Every aspect looks off. For instance, the leather does not look the way it should on an authentic Neo. If you cannot see that, then you can't.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sole_1086 said:


> Okay will do that. And may i ask again for your opinion? And also other's opinion. Thank you &#128522;


The tag is fake as well. I have to agree with the other expert opinions provided beforehand. Sorry.


----------



## chamarquez

Hello! Please help me authenticate this, I got it from one of the shops in Hong Kong, I forgot the name but it's a department store, not from those street shops. It's on sale so I'm not quite sure about it's authenticity. Thank you in advance!

Name/item: LP - Neo Fantaisie Medium Short handle
Name of the seller: NA


----------



## rx4dsoul

chamarquez said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this, I got it from one of the shops in Hong Kong, I forgot the name but it's a department store, not from those street shops. It's on sale so I'm not quite sure about it's authenticity. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name/item: LP - Neo Fantaisie Medium Short handle
> Name of the seller: NA


It's Fake.


----------



## chamarquez

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.



Thank you!


----------



## msjuju

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info and other photos are needed.


Haiii, i got the bag on my hand now, would you like to authentic this bag? i really appreciate your time 

Name: Longchamp Miaou SLH (Nylon) Pink Colour
Item no.: 2605576610 (Made in France) -> NAM PAC/02
Seller Info: Local Seller on Instagram (kiehleon15)
link of the item:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jsboaugx7r6b5y/Photo 4-14-16, 14 39 50.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tb352a3p3kwnmz0/Photo 4-14-16, 14 40 01.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3bjxzt50szs24d9/Photo 4-14-16, 14 40 25.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zw1kvrq9qabo3g1/Photo 4-14-16, 14 40 33.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ssn0aycs6iaa2lx/Photo 4-14-16, 14 40 42.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u20py5binsszdny/Photo 4-14-16, 14 40 55.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vpn0ppyhxr4hvgb/Photo 4-14-16, 14 41 24.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ws38zoq6p1us12f/Photo 4-14-16, 14 41 55.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oypzp9zr8mvt68v/Photo 4-14-16, 14 42 02.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m27qdz7s1vhftgp/Photo 4-14-16, 14 44 38.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lwip8uc1rb9zgal/Photo 4-14-16, 14 45 01.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgga815tcthacxd/Photo 4-14-16, 14 46 25.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/agbughfh0fj4in4/Photo 4-14-16, 14 46 33.jpg?dl=0


----------



## goldfish19

msjuju said:


> Haiii, i got the bag on my hand now, would you like to authentic this bag? i really appreciate your time
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Miaou SLH (Nylon) Pink Colour
> 
> Item no.: 2605576610 (Made in France) -> NAM PAC/02
> 
> Seller Info: Local Seller on Instagram (kiehleon15)
> 
> link of the item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 204-14-16%2C%2014%2046%2033.jpg?dl=0[/url]




Looks good!! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## msjuju

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good!! [emoji106]&#127996;



Waww thank you, so it's authentic, right? &#128522;


----------



## Bibikuh

Please authenticate..will only have 3days to refund..


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please take a look at the this for me. Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291734368464

NWT Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Small Type S Tote Bag Poppy Orange - $95 - Receipt!


----------



## Bibikuh

Please authenticate..sorry for the previous post...will only have 3days to refund&#128556;
Name: LP SMALL LONG HANDLE IN RED
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## Bibikuh

Hi, please authenticate this item..would really appreciate your response..thanks!

Name: LP NEO in BLACK
Seller: PRIVATE SELLER


----------



## EGBDF

Bibikuh said:


> Please authenticate..sorry for the previous post...will only have 3days to refund&#128556;
> Name: LP SMALL LONG HANDLE IN RED
> Seller: Private Seller





Bibikuh said:


> Hi, please authenticate this item..would really appreciate your response..thanks!
> 
> Name: LP NEO in BLACK
> Seller: PRIVATE SELLER



Sorry, both fake IMO. Feel free to wait for other opinions.


----------



## Bibikuh

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, both fake IMO. Feel free to wait for other opinions.


Hi, much grateful for your response. but would you mind to let me know the red flags so is my reason for refund, please,please please,,for both models...thank you, thank you..


----------



## rx4dsoul

A reminder to members seeking authentication...please please  r e a d   the  f i r s t  page. It is clearly stated there to post clear photos...make sure links work...include tags...and of course , please backread. Le Pliage and like models when calles as fakes almost always have the same reasons for failing authenticity. Fake tag... Poor quality materials... We take all of these into consideration. Also note we cannot and wont discuss specific details. 
Thank you.


----------



## sme2016

Hi, would like to ask your opinion on this bag. I bought from online seller claiming authenticity of the item. Would appreciate your time to authenticate. thank you in advance!cheers!

Name: LP LARGE LONG HANDLE IN GRAPHITE
Seller: https://www.facebook.com/rowena.s.miape?fref=ts


----------



## stiina

Hello, 
Can I please ask help to determine if it's fake or authentic? 
It seems to be from an old Love badges collection but I there is no logo on flap? 
Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

stiina said:


> Hello,
> Can I please ask help to determine if it's fake or authentic?
> It seems to be from an old Love badges collection but I there is no logo on flap?
> Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sme2016 said:


> Hi, would like to ask your opinion on this bag. I bought from online seller claiming authenticity of the item. Would appreciate your time to authenticate. thank you in advance!cheers!
> 
> Name: LP LARGE LONG HANDLE IN GRAPHITE
> Seller: https://www.facebook.com/rowena.s.miape?fref=ts


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## AP919

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please take a look at the this for me. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291734368464
> 
> NWT Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Small Type S Tote Bag Poppy Orange - $95 - Receipt!


Why would you have needed to question the authenticity of something that is clearly real AND has the receipt to back it up?  That doesn't really make sense, especially from a reputable seller...


----------



## katterpillow

Please help authenticate. I have doubts with the barely there accent on E of modele depose. TIA.
LC Planetes medium long handle in Clay
seller: cinquesorelle (instagram)

http://s1263.photobucket.com/user/katterpillow/library/


----------



## katterpillow

katterpillow said:


> Please help authenticate. I have doubts with the barely there accent on E of modele depose. TIA.
> LC Planetes medium long handle in Clay
> seller: cinquesorelle (instagram)
> 
> http://s1263.photobucket.com/user/katterpillow/library/


Clearer pictures:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwcwMHdz0rdiYjhGVlZOa0dpN2c


----------



## goldfish19

AP919 said:


> Why would you have needed to question the authenticity of something that is clearly real AND has the receipt to back it up?  That doesn't really make sense, especially from a reputable seller...




Receipts and tags can be replaced/switched/faked/reproduced. And any reputable seller on eBay needs to be reviewed from time to time.


----------



## goldfish19

katterpillow said:


> Please help authenticate. I have doubts with the barely there accent on E of modele depose. TIA.
> LC Planetes medium long handle in Clay
> seller: cinquesorelle (instagram)
> 
> http://s1263.photobucket.com/user/katterpillow/library/




Fake in my opinion. Please feel free to ask other opinions.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> Receipts and tags can be replaced/switched/faked/reproduced. And any reputable seller on eBay needs to be reviewed from time to time.



Fair enough, but that seems like way too much effort, especially for a receipt printed on Bloomingdale's paper and to replicate a CRL.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

goldfish19 said:


> Receipts and tags can be replaced/switched/faked/reproduced. And any reputable seller on eBay needs to be reviewed from time to time.



EXACTLY!  Thank you.



AP919 said:


> Fair enough, but that seems like way too much effort, especially for a receipt printed on Bloomingdale's paper and to replicate a CRL.



I think it's a lot more effort to make fake bags than to make a fake receipt and there are plenty of people making counterfeit bags.  People even take real authenticity tags of authentic wallets (e.g. Bottega Veneta) and sewn to fake tote bags!  

How could I know if this particular seller is reputable or not?  There are plenty of 100% feedback sellers that sell fake.  I am a 100% feedback seller myself and I encourage any of my potential buyers to seek opinions before entering any transactions.  I don't get offended at all.  Not a bit.

Did I break any rules for using this free service that some experts are kindly providing?


----------



## seton

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I think it's a lot more effort to make fake bags than to make a fake receipt and there are plenty of people making counterfeit bags.  People even take real authenticity tags of authentic wallets (e.g. Bottega Veneta) and sewn to fake tote bags!
> 
> How could I know if this particular seller is reputable or not?  There are plenty of 100% feedback sellers that sell fake.  I am a 100% feedback seller myself and I encourage any of my potential buyers to seek opinions before entering any transactions.  I don't get offended at all.  Not a bit.
> 
> Did I break any rules for using this free service that some experts are kindly providing?



Absolutely not. You were in the right.


----------



## katterpillow

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion. Please feel free to ask other opinions.



Thank you


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> Absolutely not. You were in the right.




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## barbit

Hi, please authenticate​
Item: Longchamp  le pliage cuir MSH
Seller: bagaholictzeree
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Brand-N...ge-Cuir-MSH-/121953524228?hash=item1c64ff1a04

Photos attached. 





















Thanks a lot!~~Barbit


----------



## barbit

Additional photos..











Item: Longchamp le pliage cuir MSH
Seller: bagaholictzeree
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Brand-Ne...item1c64ff1a04


----------



## goldfish19

barbit said:


> Hi, please authenticate​
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp  le pliage cuir MSH
> 
> Seller: bagaholictzeree
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Brand-N...ge-Cuir-MSH-/121953524228?hash=item1c64ff1a04
> 
> 
> 
> Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!~~Barbit




First photo immediately screamed fake to me. This  is one of the worst fakes I've seen.


----------



## Theawrvin

How can I post picture to authenticate a bag? Thank you


----------



## Theawrvin

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag. 

I would appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## Theawrvin

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag. 

Thank you 

http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/theawwrvin/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Theawrvin

Hi sorry for posting a lot. I would like to check if this bag is authentic. This was given to me as a gift. Thank you. 

Longchamp Neo Medium 

http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/theawwrvin/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

Theawrvin said:


> Hi sorry for posting a lot. I would like to check if this bag is authentic. This was given to me as a gift. Thank you.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Medium
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/user/theawwrvin/library/?view=recent&page=1


It's Fake. Sorry. 


Note to other members: As a matter of personal choice, I will not be authenticating "gifts" anymore. 
As a true gift, authentication (and being labelled as fake) diminishes the spirit of which it was given in...and honestly, labelling items as "gifts" is a very convenient way to avoid declaring seller info.


----------



## chikpink

Hi will you please help me authenticate this bag?

Name/item: Longchamp Neo MSH Black

NAC TUN/G2
Longchamp Paris
Made in France
1007680
1515578001

no YKK on the sides of the zipper 
VISLON YKK 5VST (small T) can be found at the bottom back of the zipper 

Name of the seller: cheapandslick link: https://www.instagram.com/cheapandslick


Photos:










































I'm not familiar with neo and I've been looking on how to figure this authenticity issues out since they're saying that they only sell authentic longchamp, lacoste  and other preowned high end popular brands.

thanks...


----------



## goldfish19

chikpink said:


> Hi will you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name/item: Longchamp Neo MSH Black
> 
> NAC TUN/G2
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in France
> 1007680
> 1515578001
> 
> no YKK on the sides of the zipper
> VISLON YKK 5VST (small T) can be found at the bottom back of the zipper
> 
> Name of the seller: cheapandslick link: https://www.instagram.com/cheapandslick
> 
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with neo and I've been looking on how to figure this authenticity issues out since they're saying that they only sell authentic longchamp, lacoste  and other preowned high end popular brands.
> 
> thanks...




Fake in my opinion.


----------



## Honey514

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag longchamp limited edition cavalier. Bought from fb online seller. Hoping for your reply. Godbless


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honey514 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag longchamp limited edition cavalier. Bought from fb online seller. Hoping for your reply. Godbless


Hello. This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## mermerriffic007

I think this is fake. Sorry


----------



## Honey514

Thank you so much. Godbless


----------



## Honey514

Thank you so much. More power and Godbless


----------



## epdx990

Hi, please help me to authenticate this Longchamp LM Metal with this photo. Appreciate it very much. 


https://carousell.com/p/41243135


----------



## godivalacroix

hey guys i want to ask you all if you know where to buy longchamp polkadot bag on ebay and trusted seller? thankyou so muchh


----------



## seton

mermerriffic007 said:


> I think this is fake. Sorry



Only members with a certain length in posts and time here authenticate in this thread. You are lucky your post was not deleted.





godivalacroix said:


> hey guys i want to ask you all if you know where to buy longchamp polkadot bag on ebay and trusted seller? thankyou so muchh



Which polka dot bag?


----------



## AP919

seton said:


> Only members with a certain length in posts and time here authenticate in this thread. You are lucky your post was not deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which polka dot bag?


I think the poster means this one I've seen floating around eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-245-AUT...422600?hash=item1c64837b08:g:5EQAAOSwG-1W01Cb.


----------



## rx4dsoul

epdx990 said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this Longchamp LM Metal with this photo. Appreciate it very much.
> 
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/41243135


Hi!. This is Fake. Sorry.

Kindly follow our format on page one next time.


----------



## Honey514

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello. This is Fake. Sorry.



Thank you so much! More power and Godbless


----------



## LoveLC

Hi! I need your help in authenticating this longchamp I recently bought from a private seller. Pleease help.

Item: Longchamp Neo Medium
Color: Brown/Ebony


Im having trouble in posting the pictures.


----------



## TooManyFakes

Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag?  (Does anyone know what style this is, too?)  I know this seller is pretty reputable, but the tag is missing a line, it's one of the things keeping me from buying.  

Item Description:  AUTH LONGCHAMP Beige Canvas Black Patent Leather Trim Satchel Handbag
Name of the seller: linda*s***stuff
Item no.: 381506686565
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LONGCH...686565?hash=item58d3920e65:g:y3AAAOSwCQNWb1wf

It looks a little like the legende bag, but I wasn't sure if those came in canvas (and without the front pocket).  Any help I will greatly appreciate.


----------



## rx4dsoul

TooManyFakes said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this bag?  (Does anyone know what style this is, too?)  I know this seller is pretty reputable, but the tag is missing a line, it's one of the things keeping me from buying.
> 
> Item Description:  AUTH LONGCHAMP Beige Canvas Black Patent Leather Trim Satchel Handbag
> Name of the seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item no.: 381506686565
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LONGCH...686565?hash=item58d3920e65:g:y3AAAOSwCQNWb1wf
> 
> It looks a little like the legende bag, but I wasn't sure if those came in canvas (and without the front pocket).  Any help I will greatly appreciate.


Yes its Authentic.


----------



## TooManyFakes

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes its Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## debra_8th

Dear authenticators,

Would you please authenticate this cuir pouch for me? TIA. 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Pouch / Purse - RED
Name of the seller: cheeky_boy07
Item no.: 272128663106
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272128663106?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this cuir pouch for me? TIA.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Pouch / Purse - RED
> Name of the seller: cheeky_boy07
> Item no.: 272128663106
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272128663106?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much, rx4dsoul!!!


----------



## neofight

Dear authenticators,

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? 

Name: Longchamp LLH in beige 

Name of the seller: Jean 

Link to the item: Cool find: Authentic Longchamp Preloved Large Long Handle In Light Brown/dark Beige for $20 http://carousell.com/p/49899209


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi, 

I need help authenticating this bag, please.

Item: Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir

Seller: harusou15

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/272218101182?...28&_trksid=p2349624.c100520.m4113&_mwBanner=1

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi, 

I'd like this bag authenticated, too:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Tote

Seller: karhyc425

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-...te-Shoulder-Bag-NWOT-/361541330726?nav=SEARCH


Thank you so much!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

CORRECTION for above: Seller is kathyc425


----------



## PoisedPose

Hi Authenticators,

I would greatly appreciate input on the authenticity on the following two items. Thanks so much in advance!

Name/item description/specific item:Longchamp Le Pliage neo, small, EMERALD GREEN
Name of the seller: ccaf-2008 
Item no.: 262402205122
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-neo-small-LIMITED-EDITION-EMERALD-GREEN-/262402205122?


----------



## PoisedPose

Here's the other one. Thanks again!

Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Cuir Small Bag in Gun Metal Gray Leather
Name of the seller: julijao
Item no.: 172172525789
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/172172525789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

PoisedPose said:


> Here's the other one. Thanks again!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Cuir Small Bag in Gun Metal Gray Leather
> Name of the seller: julijao
> Item no.: 172172525789
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/172172525789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic. 

Need a photo of the tag for the emerald neo


----------



## goldfish19

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like this bag authenticated, too:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Tote
> 
> Seller: karhyc425
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-...te-Shoulder-Bag-NWOT-/361541330726?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




No red flags but the photos are very blurry


----------



## neofight

Hi authenticators please help with my post. It hasn't been authenticated yet. Thank you in advance. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30128470


----------



## katterpillow

Hi, can anyone give me an advice where i can buy authentic LC Pony Patch? I know it's limited edition that's why it's pretty rare at this time. Size and handle length does not matter (that is how desperate I am to have it haha). I'm from Philippines. Online store and physical store advices are appreciated.

I hope i am not violating any rules in this thread, and i know this is not the topic, i just find people here very reliable and frank.

Picture below is just a reference i got online. (Again, it does not matter what size and handle length...to broaden the availability...)

Thanks.


----------



## riyahnna

Hi to all. Kindly authenticate. Bought this in authorized retailer last week here in my country but I'm worried that it got switched because I wasn't there when it was packed. Pardon my paranoia, this is my first longchamp . 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Noir
Seller: Rustan's Department Store

Thanks so much.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags but the photos are very blurry




Thank you, goldfish19!
Should I ask for additional pics?

Thank you!!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi,

This bag was relisted. Please authenticate. 

Item: Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir

Seller: harusou15

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282016629217?_mwBanner=1


Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

riyahnna said:


> Hi to all. Kindly authenticate. Bought this in authorized retailer last week here in my country but I'm worried that it got switched because I wasn't there when it was packed. Pardon my paranoia, this is my first longchamp .
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Noir
> 
> Seller: Rustan's Department Store
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.




Authentic!


----------



## goldfish19

neofight said:


> Hi authenticators please help with my post. It hasn't been authenticated yet. Thank you in advance. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30128470




Not enough photos.


----------



## riyahnna

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic!


 
Thanks!. You guys rock :salute:


----------



## missconvy

Hello. I purchased this on eBay and I was wondering if you could authenticate: 

Le Pliage Large tote Bilberry

Seller was: yevgeniy1994 

Link to ended auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111970917395?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item number: 111970917395

Also, leather has striations on it, not sure if this is good or bad. ( like indented with a light brown print on it)


Thanks in advance!

Pictures I took:


----------



## EGBDF

missconvy said:


> Hello. I purchased this on eBay and I was wondering if you could authenticate:
> 
> Le Pliage Large tote Bilberry
> 
> Seller was: yevgeniy1994
> 
> Link to ended auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111970917395?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item number: 111970917395
> 
> Also, leather has striations on it, not sure if this is good or bad. ( like indented with a light brown print on it)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Pictures I took:



IMO fake, I see a red flag w/the tag


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> This bag was relisted. Please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir
> 
> Seller: harusou15
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282016629217?_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Hi!
Reposting this request. 
I don't want to miss out on the auction. 

Thank you!


----------



## bagsncakes

Hi,
I would appreciate if I can get this authenticated

Longchamp lepliage Neo tote small in bilberry 

Seller: gilt.com

Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/longchamp...-le-pliage-n-eacute-o-short-handle-small-tote

Who took the picutres: I did, after receiving


----------



## PoisedPose

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Need a photo of the tag for the emerald neo



The seller just posted a photo of the tag for the emerald neo.


----------



## goldfish19

bagsncakes said:


> Hi,
> I would appreciate if I can get this authenticated
> 
> Longchamp lepliage Neo tote small in bilberry
> 
> Seller: gilt.com
> 
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/longchamp...-le-pliage-n-eacute-o-short-handle-small-tote
> 
> Who took the picutres: I did, after




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## bloomsoftulle

Hi, would you mind authenticating this one too for me? Many Thanks!

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Blue
Name of the seller: gkwsellers 
Item no.: 282016887554
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-/282016887554?


----------



## bagsncakes

goldfish19 said:


> Looks authentic to me.




Thanx heaps!


----------



## goldfish19

bloomsoftulle said:


> Hi, would you mind authenticating this one too for me? Many Thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Blue
> Name of the seller: gkwsellers
> Item no.: 282016887554
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-/282016887554?




No red flags but I need a photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## goldfish19

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> Reposting this request.
> I don't want to miss out on the auction.
> 
> Thank you!




Relisted but with the same blurry photos. Same comment from me. Maybe you can wait for other authenticators.


----------



## bloomsoftulle

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags but I need a photo of the plastic tag.



 I contacted the seller and they posted an additional photo of the plastic tag. Please let me know your opinion. Thanks so much!


----------



## goldfish19

bloomsoftulle said:


> I contacted the seller and they posted an additional photo of the plastic tag. Please let me know your opinion. Thanks so much!




I don't see it. Please refer to previous  posts for reference. Thanks!


----------



## bloomsoftulle

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see it. Please refer to previous  posts for reference. Thanks!



I've attached it here . Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

bloomsoftulle said:


> I've attached it here . Thanks!



There should be a plastic tag sewn underneath the leather one in your photo.


----------



## bloomsoftulle

EGBDF said:


> There should be a plastic tag sewn underneath the leather one in your photo.



Apologies, my bad! It's attached here.


----------



## LKKay

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Handbag /Crossbody Shopper, Small, Black
Seller: chunhui_123
Listing #: 222092683991
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...683991?hash=item33b5c16ad7:g:vdQAAOSwoydWrwc0

Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

LKKay said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Handbag /Crossbody Shopper, Small, Black
> Seller: chunhui_123
> Listing #: 222092683991
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...683991?hash=item33b5c16ad7:g:vdQAAOSwoydWrwc0
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, fake. Seller also has other fake LCs.


----------



## goldfish19

bloomsoftulle said:


> Apologies, my bad! It's attached here.




Authentic!


----------



## bloomsoftulle

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic!



You guys are awesome! Thanks


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

riyahnna said:


> Hi to all. Kindly authenticate. Bought this in authorized retailer last week here in my country but I'm worried that it got switched because I wasn't there when it was packed. Pardon my paranoia, this is my first longchamp .
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Noir
> Seller: Rustan's Department Store
> 
> Thanks so much.



I have to admit my eyebrows went up a bit at first...then I read "Rustan's" and realised where you were, and they went back down  I totally know what you mean about the paranoia though.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

goldfish19 said:


> Relisted but with the same blurry photos. Same comment from me. Maybe you can wait for other authenticators.




Thank you!
All the pictures are blurry? Or just the tag. 
I didn't think they were blurry...long days at work making my eyes bot notice, I guess. [emoji16]

I'll see if I can ask for better pictures. 
Thanks again.


----------



## LKKay

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, fake. Seller also has other fake LCs.



Thank you!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hey guys, could you help me authenticate this secondhand leather LC backpack I've just received? Thanks so much! 

Name: Le Foulonné Backpack in Beige 
Name of the seller: Jean Marc 
Item no.: Listing here
Link to the photos: http://imgur.com/a/sjyes

Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate it


----------



## Cxcl

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: longchamp le pilage neo smallin navy blue
Name of the seller: unsure
Item no.: none

Would appreciate your kind help to authenticate the bag for me! Thank you


----------



## kocha

Hi there.. I bought this bag from a friend ..could you assist  to identify the authenticity.  Thanks in advance. 

Model: LC Neo (short handle small)


----------



## rx4dsoul

kocha said:


> Hi there.. I bought this bag from a friend ..could you assist  to identify the authenticity.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Model: LC Neo (short handle small)


Fake. Follow format next time please.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cxcl said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: longchamp le pilage neo smallin navy blue
> Name of the seller: unsure
> Item no.: none
> 
> Would appreciate your kind help to authenticate the bag for me! Thank you


This is Fake. 
Kindly fill in all details required in the format and post better photos next time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hey guys, could you help me authenticate this secondhand leather LC backpack I've just received? Thanks so much!
> 
> Name: Le Foulonné Backpack in Beige
> Name of the seller: Jean Marc
> Item no.: Listing here
> Link to the photos: http://imgur.com/a/sjyes
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate it


Authentic.


----------



## lilgrain

Dear experts, would you please athenticate this longchamp bag... thanks so much
Item name: longchamp cuir le pliage beige small
item number: n/a
seller: 
link: https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=529353169388&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.9XUdYC&_u=31kkerlcd47

additional pics requested from seller attchached.

thanks again


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hey lilgrain, I would recommend you stay away from Taobao - they have some good clothing and stuff, but their 'branded' bags are almost guaranteed to be knockoffs. I'm not an authenticator, but the irregular spacing on that tag looks very suspicious indeed.


----------



## lilgrain

Its not taobao but a support app for selling second hand stuff. So sad I bought it already.. I guess I need some opinion here in order to return the bag


----------



## EGBDF

lilgrain said:


> Its not taobao but a support app for selling second hand stuff. So sad I bought it already.. I guess I need some opinion here in order to return the bag



It's fake


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks rx4d!


----------



## lilgrain

thanks a lot, will request a return


----------



## Sandy777

katterpillow said:


> Hi, can anyone give me an advice where i can buy authentic LC Pony Patch? I know it's limited edition that's why it's pretty rare at this time. Size and handle length does not matter (that is how desperate I am to have it haha). I'm from Philippines. Online store and physical store advices are appreciated.
> 
> I hope i am not violating any rules in this thread, and i know this is not the topic, i just find people here very reliable and frank.
> 
> Picture below is just a reference i got online. (Again, it does not matter what size and handle length...to broaden the availability...)
> 
> Thanks.




...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sandy777 said:


> I really can't comment on its authenticity but if you are still looking for the pony patch design I saw this come up on ebay today and the condition seems good.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Shoppin...947824?hash=item4afe6a2030:g:eH4AAOSw9KpXAkd5


Hello! No promotion of sellers please. Thanks.


----------



## Sem1007

hi all!!!


Apparently the Le Pliages are out of stock worldwide for the LH large so am hunting on ebay for one for a friend.


Has anyone had any experience with this seller? Does it look authentic?


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...750629?hash=item27fe189da5:g:vGIAAOSwyQtVgV5K


Thanks in advance!


----------



## geisha918

Hello, if I could please have this listing authenticated, I would be very appreciative. 
 Longchamp Le Foulonne Flap Red
Seller - Linda's Stuff
Item # 311604649324
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Red-Pebbled-Leather-Silver-Tone-Flap-Crossbody-Handbag-/311604649324?hash=item488d159d6c:g:KFoAAOSwKfVXJ-Ht


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sem1007 said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> 
> Apparently the Le Pliages are out of stock worldwide for the LH large so am hunting on ebay for one for a friend.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this seller? Does it look authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...750629?hash=item27fe189da5:g:vGIAAOSwyQtVgV5K
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please see page one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

geisha918 said:


> Hello, if I could please have this listing authenticated, I would be very appreciative.
> Longchamp Le Foulonne Flap Red
> Seller - Linda's Stuff
> Item # 311604649324
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-R...649324?hash=item488d159d6c:g:KFoAAOSwKfVXJ-Ht


Authentic.


----------



## beesaunt

Hello, am wondering if this is authentic. I asked for them to post tag pics - hopefully they're clear enough. Thank you!

LONGCHAMP Cuir Le Pliage Large Leather BLACK Shoulder Satchel Tote Shopper $525
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-C...oulder-Satchel-Tote-Shopper-525-/141975302242
Seller: cedar-springs/Chrisanna's Designer Emporium
Item number: 141975302242


----------



## Sem1007

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one.




Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handles Black
Seller: hokkaido.aus
Item number: 171766750629

https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/171766750629


----------



## kocha

kocha said:


> Hi there.. I bought this bag from a friend ..could you assist  to identify the authenticity.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Model: LC Neo (short handle small)



Apology for not following the format. May I know how do you know it's fake?  Mind to share? Thanks.


----------



## kocha

Hi...sorry for not following the format. May I know who did you identify it as fake? Care to share? Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sem1007 said:


> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handles Black
> Seller: hokkaido.aus
> Item number: 171766750629
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/171766750629


Page one says to post proper photos. This listing lacks photos of the hardware and tag.


----------



## AP919

rx4dsoul said:


> Page one says to post proper photos. This listing lacks photos of the hardware and tag.


The listing also uses the same picture for the first picture rust a known counterfeiter used in every listing.  Plus, a lot of counterfeiters use the picture with the measurements in their listings.


----------



## ileys

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this.

Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Navy
Seller: A colleague (said her friend bought it in London)

Thanks so much!


----------



## neofight

Name/item description/specific item:
LP Small Long Handle in Peacock 

Name of the seller: on carousell. 

Item no.: (if it is on auction)

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

http://carousell.com/p/44743404/


----------



## smallfry

Hi there!  Would greatly appreciate opinions on this eBay item, please:

*Item: * Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium
*Name of the seller:* rabbitangelfashion 
*Item no.: *381492545786 
*Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIP-245-Lon...545786?hash=item58d2ba48fa:g:jEkAAOSwNyFWb4vs


----------



## seton

ileys said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Navy
> Seller: A colleague (said her friend bought it in London)
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3347966
> View attachment 3347967
> View attachment 3347968
> View attachment 3347969
> View attachment 3347970
> View attachment 3347971
> View attachment 3347972
> View attachment 3347973
> View attachment 3347974




Fake.


----------



## seton

neofight said:


> Name/item description/specific item:
> LP Small Long Handle in Peacock
> 
> Name of the seller: on carousell.
> 
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://carousell.com/p/44743404/
> 
> View attachment 3348786
> View attachment 3348787
> View attachment 3348793
> View attachment 3348795
> View attachment 3348797
> View attachment 3348799
> View attachment 3348800




Fake.


----------



## ileys

seton said:


> Fake.




Thank you!


----------



## iamkay

Hi, please help authenticate this item.

Longchamp Neo Blue Medium

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154080939828376.1073744963.340286343375&type=3


----------



## neofight

seton said:


> Fake.




Hi seton, can I Pm you on the reason why?


----------



## neofight

seton said:


> Fake.




Seller claims this bag was bought overseas in Frankfurt during an overseas trip by a friend years back.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamkay said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this item.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Blue Medium
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154080939828376.1073744963.340286343375&type=3


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

smallfry said:


> Hi there!  Would greatly appreciate opinions on this eBay item, please:
> 
> *Item: * Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium
> *Name of the seller:* rabbitangelfashion
> *Item no.: *381492545786
> *Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIP-245-Lon...545786?hash=item58d2ba48fa:g:jEkAAOSwNyFWb4vs


Authentic.


----------



## seton

neofight said:


> Hi seton, can I Pm you on the reason why?




No, you may not but thanks for asking beforehand. Sellers can claim whatever they want but that does not make it true. But this is JMO ultimately.. You can ask for a second opinion or take it to a paid service.


ETA: If you provide a better set of photos, I would be willing to look at it again if you insist.

*
ETA2: I took a second look at your pix with a MIC bag in my hand and I am now 100% sure that yours is fake and take back my offer to see more pix.There is NO possibility that yours is authentic. Sorry.*


----------



## neofight

seton said:


> No, you may not but thanks for asking beforehand. Sellers can claim whatever they want but that does not make it true. But this is JMO ultimately.. You can ask for a second opinion or take it to a paid service.
> 
> 
> ETA: If you provide a better set of photos, I would be willing to look at it again if you insist.




Ok. What other photos would you require? Thank you.


----------



## seton

neofight said:


> Ok. What other photos would you require? Thank you.




Hi, I just edited my previous post when you posted so I will post again:


*ETA2: I took a second look at your pix with a MIC bag in my hand and I am now 100% sure that yours is fake and take back my offer to see more pix.There is NO possibility that yours is authentic. Sorry.
*


----------



## iamkay

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## smallfry

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Id really appreciate if you could take a look at this one for me. Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/222105422395

Longchamp Year of the Horse Shoulder Bag

Seller: mamus_6ua0v


----------



## EGBDF

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Id really appreciate if you could take a look at this one for me. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/222105422395
> 
> Longchamp Year of the Horse Shoulder Bag
> 
> Seller: mamus_6ua0v



I am not able to authenticate that type of bag, so please wait for another opinion, but I see a problem with it. And the other 'sold' bags from this seller are not authentic.


----------



## seton

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Id really appreciate if you could take a look at this one for me. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/222105422395
> 
> Longchamp Year of the Horse Shoulder Bag
> 
> Seller: mamus_6ua0v




It's definitely fake.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

EGBDF said:


> I am not able to authenticate that type of bag, so please wait for another opinion, but I see a problem with it. And the other 'sold' bags from this seller are not authentic.







seton said:


> It's definitely fake.




Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi. I have this Longchamp bag for so long already. This was given to me a few years back. I can't seem to identify what kind/model it is, and if it is authentic. It is suede, medium sized, and sturdy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Would somebody help me identify? Thanks!


----------



## dheah

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this. It's from a seller endorsed by a local celeb here in Manila. I asked the seller and ofcrse she said it's authentic. Im planning to buy a Le Pliage backpack but when i saw this,  i liked the material better since its like Le Pliage vs Neo. However,  i cant seem to find this style on any Longchamp site. Their Neo backpack is so much different from this one im posting. I dotn know if this is just an old / phased out style or non-existent at all. Please help me authenticate this so i can make a better choice. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dheah said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this. It's from a seller endorsed by a local celeb here in Manila. I asked the seller and ofcrse she said it's authentic. Im planning to buy a Le Pliage backpack but when i saw this,  i liked the material better since its like Le Pliage vs Neo. However,  i cant seem to find this style on any Longchamp site. Their Neo backpack is so much different from this one im posting. I dotn know if this is just an old / phased out style or non-existent at all. Please help me authenticate this so i can make a better choice. Thanks!


Hello. We have  format we are hoping members would follow. Please read page one. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ballbreaker said:


> Hi. I have this Longchamp bag for so long already. This was given to me a few years back. I can't seem to identify what kind/model it is, and if it is authentic. It is suede, medium sized, and sturdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350429
> View attachment 3350430
> View attachment 3350431
> View attachment 3350432
> View attachment 3350433
> View attachment 3350438
> 
> Would somebody help me identify? Thanks!


Im not familiar with this but it does look Authentic to me. The tags are good...that I cn be  certain about. 
Maybe another member can help out...


----------



## raianne

Hi! Good day., Please authenticate this., Thank you.,

Longchamp Neo Navyblue
Seller is a friend of my friend

Here are the links of the picture:

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3894&authkey=!AGf-kpfulBiGSzo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3902&authkey=!AOv9KK9WDL3hA&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3895&authkey=!ANV9QNMXLSI86KY&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3897&authkey=!AJk1Aqf7Rq6FCmo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3900&authkey=!AHlyfZzQvV-uphU&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3899&authkey=!AN-WhdI2QzBCujA&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3901&authkey=!ALgY3BrXtJpowpE&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3903&authkey=!AJj6gmJekAl7rl0&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3906&authkey=!AEQPnFcFwHH0Gu4&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3907&authkey=!AAILeyJXzYqQ568&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3904&authkey=!ADw-osX0KSktfbs&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3894&authkey=!AGf-kpfulBiGSzo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

Thank you so much., Looking forward for your reply., Thanks.,


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Tia!
LC Neo small hydrangea


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Tia!
> LC Neo small hydrangea


Hi. Please see page one. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

raianne said:


> Hi! Good day., Please authenticate this., Thank you.,
> 
> Longchamp Neo Navyblue
> Seller is a friend of my friend
> 
> Here are the links of the picture:
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3894&authkey=!AGf-kpfulBiGSzo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3902&authkey=!AOv9KK9WDL3hA&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3895&authkey=!ANV9QNMXLSI86KY&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3897&authkey=!AJk1Aqf7Rq6FCmo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3900&authkey=!AHlyfZzQvV-uphU&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3899&authkey=!AN-WhdI2QzBCujA&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3901&authkey=!ALgY3BrXtJpowpE&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3903&authkey=!AJj6gmJekAl7rl0&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3906&authkey=!AEQPnFcFwHH0Gu4&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3907&authkey=!AAILeyJXzYqQ568&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3904&authkey=!ADw-osX0KSktfbs&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1B823A9DDB7B2652!3894&authkey=!AGf-kpfulBiGSzo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> Thank you so much., Looking forward for your reply., Thanks.,


Links not working on my phone.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag. Tia!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3351051
View attachment 3351052
View attachment 3351053
View attachment 3351054
View attachment 3351055
View attachment 3351056
View attachment 3351058
View attachment 3351059
View attachment 3351060


----------



## amethyst25

Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance. 
Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Fig
Item #: 252380180986
Seller: designergirl4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380180986?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

amethyst25 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance.
> Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Fig
> Item #: 252380180986
> Seller: designergirl4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252380180986?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic for me.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me. TIA!

Longchamp Neo
Small in Hydrangea


----------



## raianne

Please authenticate this: Thank you so much.,

Longchamp Neo Navyblue
Seller is a friend of my friend


----------



## amethyst25

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic for me.




Thanks!


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item: Le pliage cuir - small
Seller is my friend


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! I post some photos of my two bags. Could someone authenticate it for me, please... I really need to know. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me. TIA!
> 
> Longchamp Neo
> Small in Hydrangea
> 
> View attachment 3351523
> View attachment 3351524
> View attachment 3351525
> View attachment 3351526
> View attachment 3351527
> View attachment 3351528
> View attachment 3351529
> View attachment 3351530
> View attachment 3351531
> View attachment 3351532


This is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Le pliage cuir - small
> Seller is my friend
> 
> View attachment 3351668
> 
> View attachment 3351669
> 
> View attachment 3351670
> 
> View attachment 3351671
> 
> View attachment 3351672
> 
> View attachment 3351674
> 
> View attachment 3351675
> 
> View attachment 3351676
> 
> View attachment 3351677
> 
> View attachment 3351678


This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

raianne said:


> Please authenticate this: Thank you so much.,
> 
> Longchamp Neo Navyblue
> Seller is a friend of my friend


This looks fake to me. Sorry.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Thank you rx4dsoul for authenticating my two bags. I still have 1 more bag, please authenticate it for me. Thank you.
Item: Le pliage neo - small black
Seller is my friend


----------



## AP919

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this for me. TIA!
> 
> Longchamp Neo
> Small in Hydrangea
> 
> View attachment 3351523
> View attachment 3351524
> View attachment 3351525
> View attachment 3351526
> View attachment 3351527
> View attachment 3351528
> View attachment 3351529
> View attachment 3351530
> View attachment 3351531
> View attachment 3351532


Aside from anything else, Hydrangea was a Bloomingdale's exclusive color, and Bloomingdale's has NEVER carried a neo in small.  They only carry the medium ($245 retail) and the large ($180 retail, now at $185).


----------



## Nicamiranda

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.




Thanks! Can you please authenticate my neo-small/black bag also. Please...so I can return it immediately. Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Thank you rx4dsoul for authenticating my two bags. I still have 1 more bag, please authenticate it for me. Thank you.
> Item: Le pliage neo - small black
> Seller is my friend
> 
> View attachment 3351733
> 
> View attachment 3351734
> 
> View attachment 3351735
> 
> View attachment 3351736
> 
> View attachment 3351737
> 
> View attachment 3351738
> 
> View attachment 3351739
> 
> View attachment 3351740
> 
> View attachment 3351741
> 
> View attachment 3351742



Fake.


----------



## beesaunt

Can someone please authenticate this small Le Pliage Cuir from Gilt please? Thank you!


----------



## Stephanie_867

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me? I've never seen a Longchamp crossbody in suede...

http://******/1rXqGmY
http://******/1NqSpGP
http://******/1NqSsCp
http://******/1seAbip

Thanks so much! First time on this forum, but I'm a devoted Longchamp lover.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beesaunt said:


> Can someone please authenticate this small Le Pliage Cuir from Gilt please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352762
> View attachment 3352763
> View attachment 3352765
> View attachment 3352767
> View attachment 3352768
> View attachment 3352769
> View attachment 3352770
> View attachment 3352771


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Stephanie_867 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me? I've never seen a Longchamp crossbody in suede...
> 
> http://******/1rXqGmY
> http://******/1NqSpGP
> http://******/1NqSsCp
> http://******/1seAbip
> 
> Thanks so much! First time on this forum, but I'm a devoted Longchamp lover.


Kindly post a photo of the zipper pull inside and photos of the front and back of the leather tag inside. Thanks.


----------



## beesaunt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!


----------



## Tynn

Hi. I've had this for 1 year. Please help to authenticate.

Le pliage neo - small


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tynn said:


> Hi. I've had this for 1 year. Please help to authenticate.
> 
> Le pliage neo - small
> View attachment 3354143
> View attachment 3354145
> View attachment 3354146
> View attachment 3354148
> View attachment 3354150
> View attachment 3354152
> View attachment 3354153
> View attachment 3354154
> View attachment 3354155
> View attachment 3354156


This is Fake.


----------



## Tynn

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.


Thanks for the confirmation. But it's sad to know. Huhu


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.

Item: Le pliage long handle
Seller is my friend


----------



## beesaunt

Hello, can someone please take a look at this listing please? (I think the color is actually Turquoise, not Lagoon.)

Longchamp Modele Depose ALL Lamb Leather Lagoon Blue Green XL Tote Handbag NICE!
Seller: doonemama
Item number: 162064222078
http://m.ebay.com/itm/162064222078

Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

beesaunt said:


> Hello, can someone please take a look at this listing please? (I think the color is actually Turquoise, not Lagoon.)
> 
> Longchamp Modele Depose ALL Lamb Leather Lagoon Blue Green XL Tote Handbag NICE!
> Seller: doonemama
> Item number: 162064222078
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/162064222078
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Le pliage long handle
> Seller is my friend
> 
> View attachment 3355056
> View attachment 3355057
> View attachment 3355058
> View attachment 3355059
> View attachment 3355060
> View attachment 3355061
> View attachment 3355062
> View attachment 3355066




Hi! Just wondering if it's the same friend that's selling you all these Longchamp bags?


----------



## Nicamiranda

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Just wondering if it's the same friend that's selling you all these Longchamp bags?




Hi goldfish19. I bought this bag a year ago from another friend. The 2 neo's were just bought recently. I just want to know if the red bag is authentic or not. Thanks.


----------



## wincue

Hi, could you please tell is this LC "le pliage neo (small) fuschia" fake or authentic? And is it true that the code TUN on plastic tag means Tunisia? 
It looks authentic to me but my friend said it's a fake... 
It comes with care card, dust bag, paper bag, and yellow stiker. It has YKK zipper and well built quality, except for the snap button that seems too tight. any tips to loosen it up?


----------



## hitt

Title: "Longchamp modele despose medium floral handbag"(Longchamp Orchideal, I am thinking this is actually the small, long handle). 
Seller:lilchick25
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-modele-despose-medium-floral-handbag-57367dde4225be84620114c5
Comments: It's probably too late, I bet someone else purchased it. There is no photo of the tag. It got me interested because this seller sold a similar bag(based on what is "sold" in their closet). Thanks in advance!
https://poshmark.com/closet/lilchick25


----------



## rx4dsoul

wincue said:


> Hi, could you please tell is this LC "le pliage neo (small) fuschia" fake or authentic? And is it true that the code TUN on plastic tag means Tunisia?
> It looks authentic to me but my friend said it's a fake...
> It comes with care card, dust bag, paper bag, and yellow stiker. It has YKK zipper and well built quality, except for the snap button that seems too tight. any tips to loosen it up?


Will have to agree wih your friend that this is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Title: "Longchamp modele despose medium floral handbag"(Longchamp Orchideal, I am thinking this is actually the small, long handle).
> Seller:lilchick25
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-modele-despose-medium-floral-handbag-57367dde4225be84620114c5
> Comments: It's probably too late, I bet someone else purchased it. There is no photo of the tag. It got me interested because this seller sold a similar bag(based on what is "sold" in their closet). Thanks in advance!
> https://poshmark.com/closet/lilchick25


I cant see a photo of the tag...


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> I cant see a photo of the tag...


Exactly! 

But I compared the two bags that I saw in their "closet" that "sold". This might be the same exact bag? There might have been something that went with the transaction and they re-listed it. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Longch...on-handbag-w-leather-57266d472ba50a3db405be0f

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But I compared the two bags that I saw in their "closet" that "sold". This might be the same exact bag? There might have been something that went with the transaction and they re-listed it.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Longch...on-handbag-w-leather-57266d472ba50a3db405be0f
> 
> Thanks!


This is Authentic...I cant say it is the same as the "other" especially as this one shows the tag but not the whole of the interior. You will have to ask the seller about that.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic...I cant say it is the same as the "other" especially as this one shows the tag but not the whole of the interior. You will have to ask the seller about that.


Thank you! I've been going through the Orchideal posts to learn about clues so I can determine if the items in the listings are authentic to save myself from a headache of a return. It's still hard with certain bags.


----------



## wincue

rx4dsoul said:


> Will have to agree wih your friend that this is Fake. Sorry.


Wow.. thank you for your confirmation. I guess my eyes have been deceived


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I work at a resale shop and we recently got this longchamp bag in. I personally don't know a thing about these bags so I'm wondering if this real or fake.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Here's pictures of the lining as well


----------



## AP919

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Here's pictures of the lining as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357027


You'll need a picture of the plastic tag inside the bag, too.


----------



## seton

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Here's pictures of the lining as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357027



Don't bother with further photos. It never came in this colorway so there is your answer right there.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

seton said:


> Don't bother with further photos. It never came in this colorway so there is your answer right there.




Thank you


----------



## laceboudoir

Hi, hoping someone can assist with authenticating a bag I bought from eBay. 

Le Pliage in Graphite, large size with long handle.

The bag itself seems to have the YKK T and 45 on the zip, not sure about the tag. My concern is the dust bag (I don't believe these come with dust bags) and also the Longchamp card (font and spacing). Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/laceboudoir/library/


----------



## rx4dsoul

laceboudoir said:


> Hi, hoping someone can assist with authenticating a bag I bought from eBay.
> 
> Le Pliage in Graphite, large size with long handle.
> 
> The bag itself seems to have the YKK T and 45 on the zip, not sure about the tag. My concern is the dust bag (I don't believe these come with dust bags) and also the Longchamp card (font and spacing). Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/laceboudoir/library/


Fake.


----------



## l0veileen

Hello,
Please authenticate.
Greatly appreciated, TIA.

*Name/item description/specific item* LP Large Long Handle in Fig
*Name of the seller*: Purchased from Bagshop - http://www.bagshop.com/s/8850/Handb...g-Tote-Schoolbag-Size-Discontinued-Colors.htm

Pics:
http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/... Long Handles in Fig/IMG_2127_zps4vuzoeyf.jpg


----------



## EGBDF

l0veileen said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate.
> Greatly appreciated, TIA.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* LP Large Long Handle in Fig
> *Name of the seller*: Purchased from Bagshop - http://www.bagshop.com/s/8850/Handb...g-Tote-Schoolbag-Size-Discontinued-Colors.htm
> 
> Pics:
> http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/... Long Handles in Fig/IMG_2127_zps4vuzoeyf.jpg



Bagshop is an authorized Longchamp retailer


----------



## emelem

Name: LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Black
Name of seller: Rina Palma


----------



## rx4dsoul

emelem said:


> Name: LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Black
> Name of seller: Rina Palma


Hi. This is a Fake tag. 

Kindly follow proper format next time (include all pictures necessary for authentication)...otherwise your post might be skipped over. Thank you.


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Longchamp Roseau Crossbody Bag


Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301951821744?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item Number: 301951821744


Seller: medhu-Helen


Please authenticate, thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thatsfabulous said:


> Longchamp Roseau Crossbody Bag
> 
> 
> Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301951821744?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item Number: 301951821744
> 
> 
> Seller: medhu-Helen
> 
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## Thatsfabulous

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you I'm glad to hear this. I appreciate your time.


----------



## doremi_inc

Hi everyone,

I have a Le Pliage Planetes that I just bought from poshmark.  Everything looks fine except the front snap button is inverted, with 1948 on the top and longchamp inverted on the bottom.  Please help me authenticate this.  Thank you.


----------



## emelem

Hello, I'm sorry, I'm just new here.  still coping up.

Name: LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Black
Link to photos: http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/millamelissa/library/Mobile Uploads

Thank you in advance for an authentication


----------



## rx4dsoul

emelem said:


> Hello, I'm sorry, I'm just new here.  still coping up.
> 
> Name: LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Black
> Link to photos: http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/millamelissa/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you in advance for an authentication


Hello. Whos the seller? If youve read first page...it says that we do request for seller info. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doremi_inc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Le Pliage Planetes that I just bought from poshmark.  Everything looks fine except the front snap button is inverted, with 1948 on the top and longchamp inverted on the bottom.  Please help me authenticate this.  Thank you.


Does it have a tag inside?


----------



## doremi_inc

rx4dsoul said:


> Does it have a tag inside?


Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for your reply.  This bag does not have a tag inside, but it says Made in France on the back of the bag with Modele Depose.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## emelem

Name/item description: LP Neo Medium Short Handle in Black
Name of seller: Rina Palma (IG: chicandfabshoppe2)
Item no: -
Link to photos: http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/millamelissa/library/Mobile Uploads

Thank you in advance!


----------



## doremi_inc

Here is a picture of the back of my bag, where it says Made in France. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doremi_inc said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for your reply.  This bag does not have a tag inside, but it says Made in France on the back of the bag with Modele Depose.  Thank you for your help.


Thank you for the info. This is an old version of the Planetes. It's not supposed  to have a tag . 
Your item is Authentic.


----------



## doremi_inc

Thank you rx4dsoul!! I was worried when I saw the snap button upside down, but it's such a nice bag.  I'm so happy to hear that.


----------



## Tynn

Hi please help to authentic this bag. Had it for 6 months now. TIA 
 Le Pliage Neo - Small


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tynn said:


> Hi please help to authentic this bag. Had it for 6 months now. TIA
> Le Pliage Neo - Small
> View attachment 3359440
> View attachment 3359441
> View attachment 3359443
> View attachment 3359444
> View attachment 3359445
> View attachment 3359446
> View attachment 3359447
> View attachment 3359448
> View attachment 3359449
> View attachment 3359451


Fake.


----------



## Tynn

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.


Huhu. Thanks for the quick response 

Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hasni

Pls check this planetes black I bought from haute avenue


----------



## Hasni

Not sure the exact style name but it's tote


----------



## Hasni

The tag


----------



## Hasni

The back flap


----------



## Hasni

Another 1 is sh neo poppy also from the same seller


----------



## Hasni

Metal details seems alright..hope so


----------



## Hasni

Having problem to upload more photos&#128588;&#128577;I hope the above are enough..TIA


----------



## Josie.Ng92

Seeking help in authentification. =)

Item: Longchamp Neo Small in Black
Seller name: Grace Lim Qi Wei (Carousell username: gs_luxury)
















Thanks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

Josie.Ng92 said:


> Seeking help in authentification. =)
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Small in Black
> Seller name: Grace Lim Qi Wei (Carousell username: gs_luxury)
> 
> View attachment 3362071
> 
> View attachment 3362072
> 
> View attachment 3362073
> 
> View attachment 3362074
> 
> View attachment 3362075
> 
> View attachment 3362076
> 
> View attachment 3362077
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake.


----------



## Josie.Ng92

EGBDF said:


> Fake.


I has sad. Been ripped off RM327 (around USD82). Thanks for the help though. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Hasni

Please help anyone..am i not following the format or the photo is not enough?still struggling to upload more photos but still fail&#128550;


----------



## sammy09

Hi, guys. Please do help me authenticate Longchamp Neo.

You guys are such a big help. This forum is really helpful. Can you help me authenticate this:

Longchamp neo, small, color black
Bought it online: BELLE TRENDS

Would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance


----------



## sammy09

Can't upload all at once. Sorry.
Will upload one by one.

Front snap (logo)


----------



## sammy09

Back snap


----------



## sammy09

Sling


----------



## sammy09

Side


----------



## sammy09

Zipper


----------



## sammy09

At the back - MODELE DEPOSE


----------



## sammy09

Tag (inside)


----------



## sammy09

Inside zip.


----------



## sammy09

Guys, sorry for the inconveniece I have cause you in uploading pictures.

Inside snap (platic disk)

I hope I uploaded all you need. Sorry for not following formats as I can't upload pictures at once. Let me know if you need a clearer pictures or anything that I missed taking a picture. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## AP919

sammy09 said:


> Guys, sorry for the inconveniece I have cause you in uploading pictures.
> 
> Inside snap (platic disk)
> 
> I hope I uploaded all you need. Sorry for not following formats as I can't upload pictures at once. Let me know if you need a clearer pictures or anything that I missed taking a picture. Thank you so much in advance.


The picture of the plastic tag is really dark and barely readable.  You might want to try another one of those, but I think I might already know what the authenticators are going to say based on everything else...


----------



## sammy09

Sorry and thank you for your comment. Do you think it's not authentic? Is this one you mean?


----------



## sammy09

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## sammy09

AP919 said:


> The picture of the plastic tag is really dark and barely readable.  You might want to try another one of those, but I think I might already know what the authenticators are going to say based on everything else...



Thank you for your comment. I hope I have uploaded above what you mean. Please see above uploaded plastic tag again. Do you think it's not authentic?


----------



## EGBDF

sammy09 said:


> Thank you for your comment. I hope I have uploaded above what you mean. Do you think it's not authentic?



This one is fake.


----------



## AP919

sammy09 said:


> Thank you for your comment. I hope I have uploaded above what you mean. Please see above uploaded plastic tag again. Do you think it's not authentic?


Yes, that picture is what I meant.  I am not one of the authenticators on the thread.  I know a lot about Longchamp bags and can often spot fake ones, but I do not know all the codes, etc.  The authenticators are vetted and have well over 500 posts, etc.  I can only speak for pictures that you need in order for them to offer an opinion. Therefore, I need to remain silent on whether I think your bag is fake or authentic.


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> This one is fake.





sammy09 said:


> Sorry and thank you for your comment. Do you think it's not authentic? Is this one you mean?




Now I can say that is what I thought based on what I saw already, but I was not allowed to comment on that, sorry.


----------



## EGBDF

Hasni said:


> Please help anyone..am i not following the format or the photo is not enough?still struggling to upload more photos but still fail&#128550;



IMO both bags are fake.


----------



## seton

*Hasni* - both bags are fake


----------



## ileys

Hi! I am just curious is there is a longchamp neo in midnight blue color?


----------



## Hasni

EGBDF said:


> IMO both bags are fake.


thank you for yr time


----------



## Hasni

seton said:


> *Hasni* - both bags are fake


Thank you for your time..may i know which part that made u say that, is it the tag?..because the seller will proof the authentication to me not sure how but i maybe have to argue on if i really know what to say.Please help me..really appreciate that..


----------



## polskablondynka

Can someone verify this bag? It comes with receipt apparently and bag.

Longchamp Neo
Small



http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/n-kAAOSw1h5XQJ2V/$_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7rwAAOSwq5pXQJ3D/$_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/6P4AAOSwq5pXQJ2A/$_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/wFsAAOSwhQ5XQJ2C/$_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/EOcAAOSwfY9XQJ2N/$_1.JPG


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/h70AAOSw9etXQJ2S/$_1.JPG


----------



## anneisma

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? 
Appreciate your feedback. Thank you in advanced  &#9786;
























Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

anneisma said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> Appreciate your feedback. Thank you in advanced  &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


Authentic.


----------



## anneisma

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you &#128525;


----------



## lobeey

I'm curious if anyone ever bought bags from MARVELLOUS Paradise [emoji4] Not sure if their bags are legit or not  
Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/


----------



## polskablondynka

polskablondynka said:


> Can someone verify this bag? It comes with receipt apparently and bag. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Longchamp Neo
> Small
> 
> Here's a link to images (large)
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/b2EnR


----------



## barbit

Hi please authenticate

Item: Longchamp bang LLH


----------



## rx4dsoul

polskablondynka said:


> polskablondynka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone verify this bag? It comes with receipt apparently and bag. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Longchamp Neo
> Small
> 
> Here's a link to images (large)
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/b2EnR
> 
> 
> 
> You have tl show a photo of the tag and add seller info/link.
Click to expand...


----------



## rx4dsoul

barbit said:


> Hi please authenticate
> 
> Item: Longchamp bang LLH


Seller?


----------



## Tynn

Hi. Please help to authenticate another one of Le Pliage Neo Small Emerald. TIA


----------



## goldfish19

Tynn said:


> Hi. Please help to authenticate another one of Le Pliage Neo Small Emerald. TIA
> View attachment 3364611
> View attachment 3364612
> View attachment 3364613
> View attachment 3364614
> View attachment 3364616
> View attachment 3364617




Please read page 1. Kindly follow format.


----------



## Tynn

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1. Kindly follow format.


Hi, it not a new bag. I've purchased it and been using for 6 months now. Just wanted to know if it's authentic.  Bought it online via a private seller on fb.  Thanks


----------



## Tynn

Sorry for the earlier post. Let me try again. Please help to authenticate. This is Long Champ Neo Small Emerald. Had it for awhile,  6 months. Seller from FB Crazy Bee. Below is link to seller FB page. 
https://m.facebook.com/crazybeemall/

Clear photo as below. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tynn said:


> Sorry for the earlier post. Let me try again. Please help to authenticate. This is Long Champ Neo Small Emerald. Had it for awhile,  6 months. Seller from FB Crazy Bee. Below is link to seller FB page.
> https://m.facebook.com/crazybeemall/
> 
> Clear photo as below. TIA
> View attachment 3364762
> View attachment 3364763
> View attachment 3364764
> View attachment 3364765
> View attachment 3364766
> View attachment 3364767
> View attachment 3364769
> View attachment 3364771


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Rikermom

Please authenticate. 
Name/item description/specific item: tangerine medium Longchamp Cuir
Name of the seller: krishna

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57UkpYZThEa1FWc0U

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57Y1E5V0ZJX3F2clk

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57QktwbG55NmZUMnc

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57enNCRGM2a2F4em8

Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: tangerine medium Longchamp Cuir
> 
> Name of the seller: krishna
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57UkpYZThEa1FWc0U
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57Y1E5V0ZJX3F2clk
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57QktwbG55NmZUMnc
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57enNCRGM2a2F4em8
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Where is this being sold?


----------



## Rikermom

Hi. Its a local seller in fb.


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Hi. Its a local seller in fb.




It's one of the worst fakes I've seen.  Sorry.


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Hi. Its a local seller in fb.







Rikermom said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: tangerine medium Longchamp Cuir
> 
> Name of the seller: krishna
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57UkpYZThEa1FWc0U
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57Y1E5V0ZJX3F2clk
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57QktwbG55NmZUMnc
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3wz87N13i57enNCRGM2a2F4em8
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




It's one of the worst fakes I've seen and I've seen a lot. This one is pretty obvious compared to the others. Sorry.


----------



## Rikermom

Thank you very much.


----------



## misstimmy

Hi! I'm new to this, apologies if posting incorrectly. Please authenticate this red longchamp in leather, small with long handle. Seller is a friend. Thanks.

Sorry, couldn't post all pictures in one go. Will post one by one.


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures and last. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

misstimmy said:


> Hi! I'm new to this, apologies if posting incorrectly. Please authenticate this red longchamp in leather, small with long handle. Seller is a friend. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't post all pictures in one go. Will post one by one.




It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## Tynn

Hi. This belongs to a friend who has had it for 1 month and would like to check on authenticity.  Bought online via IG @BagsbyHani.

Le Pliage Neo Small Orchid


----------



## misstimmy

Thanks for the fast authentication. Please help me authenticate another one, black in leather, small size. Seller is also a friend. Thanks. Again, not sure why not allowed to post pics all at once.  Will post one by one.


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

More pictures


----------



## misstimmy

And last, thanks.


----------



## Tynn

Hi. This belongs to a friend of mine. Had it for 8 months. Bought it from private seller. Please help to authentic.

Le Pliage Cuir small


----------



## ceciliatns

Hi expert, please help to authenticate this bag

Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Size, Long Handle, Black Color
Seller: Baggie Baggie



































Thanks!


----------



## Tynn

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Thanks.. huhu..


----------



## barbit

rx4dsoul said:


> Seller?


Hi the bag is from my sister's friend. please advise if this longchamp LLH bang is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceciliatns said:


> Hi expert, please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Size, Long Handle, Black Color
> Seller: Baggie Baggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tynn said:


> Hi. This belongs to a friend of mine. Had it for 8 months. Bought it from private seller. Please help to authentic.
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir small
> View attachment 3365755
> View attachment 3365756
> View attachment 3365758
> View attachment 3365760
> View attachment 3365761
> View attachment 3365762
> View attachment 3365763
> View attachment 3365764
> View attachment 3365765
> View attachment 3365770


It's Fake. 
From this point on however  I can no longer authenticate for you if the sellers are "private" or "friends" and no links are provided. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tynn said:


> Hi. This belongs to a friend who has had it for 1 month and would like to check on authenticity.  Bought online via IG @BagsbyHani.
> 
> Le Pliage Neo Small Orchid
> 
> View attachment 3365688
> View attachment 3365689
> View attachment 3365690
> View attachment 3365691
> View attachment 3365692
> View attachment 3365693
> View attachment 3365694
> View attachment 3365695


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

barbit said:


> Hi the bag is from my sister's friend. please advise if this longchamp LLH bang is authentic.


Please see.post #2913


----------



## EGBDF

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.
> From this point on however  I can no longer authenticate for you if the sellers are "private" or "friends" and no links are provided. Sorry.



This goes for me too.


----------



## Tynn

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.
> From this point on however  I can no longer authenticate for you if the sellers are "private" or "friends" and no links are provided. Sorry.


Thanks rx4dsoul. It was bought from a store which had also closed down.  Huhu. 
Has provided as much info as I can. Thanks again


----------



## Tynn

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.


Thanks so much


----------



## barbit

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see.post #2913



Hi rdx thank you for your response. My bag is longchamp bang LLH. #2911. Pls help me authenticate. Pls pls plssss


----------



## rx4dsoul

barbit said:


> Hi rdx thank you for your response. My bag is longchamp bang LLH. #2911. Pls help me authenticate. Pls pls plssss


Sorry I dont authenticate items from friends or items without seller info and links. Please wait for somebody else to look at your item. Good luck.


----------



## si3gheart

Hi experts, I bought this item for my girlfriend on qoo10.sg. Need help authenticating because we feel it's a bit too cheap. 

Link: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...MP-LE-PLIAGE-NEO-TOTE-BAG-1512-1515/455014546
Model: Le Pliage Neo Tote Medium


----------



## EGBDF

si3gheart said:


> Hi experts, I bought this item for my girlfriend on qoo10.sg. Need help authenticating because we feel it's a bit too cheap.
> 
> Link: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...MP-LE-PLIAGE-NEO-TOTE-BAG-1512-1515/455014546
> Model: Le Pliage Neo Tote Medium



Your suspicions are correct. It is fake.


----------



## si3gheart

EGBDF said:


> Your suspicions are correct. It is fake.



Thank you for the quick response and appreciate your help. I am planning to get this item refunded, so i need some advice on how to prove it is fake. Any idea on what I should say or how i should prove that is indeed not authentic?


----------



## ceciliatns

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



May I know which part you found that is fake? wrong tag? Cause I would like to get refund from the seller with some valid reason. Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceciliatns said:


> May I know which part you found that is fake? wrong tag? Cause I would like to get refund from the seller with some valid reason. Thanks again!


Item is generally poorly made and all the details are fake including the tag.


----------



## chikpink

Hi will you please help me authenticate this bag?

Name/item: Longchamp Neo MSH dont know this color sorry

NMD STI/02
Longchamp Paris
Made in France
0962706
1515578017

Name of the seller: Fashionability bags http://instagram.com/fashionabilitybags

photos:w/o flash and w/flash
































[URL=http://s53.photobucket.com/user/chikpink1989/media/13318450_10206644201880433_2114195328_n_zps93pdtz1j.jpg.html]

i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/chikpink1989/13318450_10206644201880433_2114195328_n_zps93pdtz1j.jpg[/URL]










thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

chikpink said:


> Hi will you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name/item: Longchamp Neo MSH dont know this color sorry
> 
> NMD STI/02
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in France
> 0962706
> 1515578017
> 
> Name of the seller: Fashionability bags http://instagram.com/fashionabilitybags
> 
> photos:w/o flash and w/flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s53.photobucket.com/user/chikpink1989/media/13318450_10206644201880433_2114195328_n_zps93pdtz1j.jpg.html]
> 
> i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/chikpink1989/13318450_10206644201880433_2114195328_n_zps93pdtz1j.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.



fake


----------



## bagcrazee78

dear experts
please help me authenticate this bag that i bought from qoo10.sg
longchamp le pliage medium short handle
seller's website: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...N-100-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-SG-LOCAL/419940659
thank you very much in advance!


----------



## bagcrazee78

hi, 

dunno why i cannot load more than 1 pic


----------



## bagcrazee78

the stitches and zipper


----------



## bagcrazee78

the back of bag flap


----------



## bagcrazee78

the embossed image at the back of flap
thank you very very much in advance


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi!can someone authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance.

Item: Le pliage shopping bag

Seller: http://tnydu.biz/E7CmzF

View attachment 3368889
View attachment 3368890
View attachment 3368891
View attachment 3368892
View attachment 3368893


----------



## Nicamiranda

Here are the pictures again.


----------



## goldfish19

bagcrazee78 said:


> dear experts
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag that i bought from qoo10.sg
> 
> longchamp le pliage medium short handle
> 
> seller's website: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...N-100-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-SG-LOCAL/419940659
> 
> thank you very much in advance!




authentic. [emoji1360]


----------



## bagcrazee78

goldfish19 said:


> authentic. [emoji1360]


thank you very much goldfish19 !!!


----------



## bagcrazee78

dear experts

need your help again. please help me authenticate this bag that i bought from qoo10.sg

longchamp le pliage cuir crossbody in natural

seller's website: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-...OCAL/419940659

thank you very much in advance!


----------



## bagcrazee78

the tag in the bag


----------



## bagcrazee78

the zipper


----------



## bagcrazee78

the front of bag


----------



## bagcrazee78

the back of flap


----------



## goldfish19

bagcrazee78 said:


> dear experts
> 
> 
> 
> need your help again. please help me authenticate this bag that i bought from qoo10.sg
> 
> 
> 
> longchamp le pliage cuir crossbody in natural
> 
> 
> 
> seller's website: http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP-...OCAL/419940659
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much in advance!




Authentic


----------



## bagcrazee78

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic


that is fast! thank you very much goldfish19!


----------



## mtstmichel

Hi Longchamp Authenticators,
If you would be so kind, please help me Authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. 
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large long handle Limited Edition Cage aux Oiseaux 
Seller:hockeysoccerlife
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291776013680


----------



## rx4dsoul

mtstmichel said:


> Hi Longchamp Authenticators,
> If you would be so kind, please help me Authenticate this bag. Thank you so much.
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large long handle Limited Edition Cage aux Oiseaux
> Seller:hockeysoccerlife
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291776013680


It's Authentic.


----------



## mtstmichel

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.




Thank you! Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi fellow members, I have never seen the Jeremy Scott Paris bag in smaller size (1899). Could anyone tell me whether smaller sizes exist?   I've so far seen only the travel size so seeing a smaller one got me excited.  Could someone advise?


----------



## seton

GoodyBag said:


> Hi fellow members, I have never seen the Jeremy Scott Paris bag in smaller size (1899). Could anyone tell me whether smaller sizes exist?   I've so far seen only the travel size so seeing a smaller one got me excited.  Could someone advise?




It never came in 1899. The counterfeiters made them in all sizes tho.


----------



## GoodyBag

seton said:


> It never came in 1899. The counterfeiters made them in all sizes tho.



Thanks seton for your super fast reply.  Just the answer I was looking for.


----------



## rx4dsoul

GoodyBag said:


> Hi fellow members, I have never seen the Jeremy Scott Paris bag in smaller size (1899). Could anyone tell me whether smaller sizes exist?   I've so far seen only the travel size so seeing a smaller one got me excited.  Could someone advise?


Agree with EGBDF. 
This is Fake.


----------



## 502037

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo tote? I got it at Winners (a Canadian TJ Maxx/Marshalls). TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

502037 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo tote? I got it at Winners (a Canadian TJ Maxx/Marshalls). TIA!


It's Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

akosianne said:


> Hi, is there such thing as *"First Production"* of Longchamp Neo. I bought two LC Neo bags (Graphite and Navy Blue) and noticed difference in the strap length and the thickness of the nylon canvass. The seller said both bags are made in France but the first came from the *"first production."*




Better to post photos and other information. Kindly read page 1 for info on how to post/ the format you need to follow.


----------



## goldfish19

akosianne said:


> Hi there, here are the photos of my LC Neo in Graphite (Small). As per seller, this came from the 1st production.
> 
> Please see the photos at this link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6cx5um1hcpji8kc/AADFL5m34kFOhmZDl-lvfeEya
> 
> Thank you!



Please post seller information. Kindly read page one for format


----------



## 502037

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## chamarquez

Hello!

Please help in authenticating this: Thank you in advance!

Name: LP Medium Short handle Choco
Name of the seller: https://www.instagram.com/thelawfulhoarder/
Photos:


----------



## chamarquez

Continuation...


----------



## EGBDF

akosianne said:


> Item: LP Neo in Graphite (Small)
> Seller: http://www.thebagmasterph.com/
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6cx5um1hcpji8kc/AADFL5m34kFOhmZDl-lvfeEya



fake
please do a search on this forum of that seller


----------



## erinendozo

Hi... Can anyone help me tell if this is fake?  LC Neo Short Handle Medium Navy.  I am itching to return this to Kurt Kaila Store,  the supplier for a local online shop. I only have 3 days to mail this back to them and get refund.  Thank you!


----------



## seton

erinendozo said:


> Hi... Can anyone help me tell if this is fake?  LC Neo Short Handle Medium Navy.  I am itching to return this to Kurt Kaila Store,  the supplier for a local online shop. I only have 3 days to mail this back to them and get refund.  Thank you!



I could tell from the very first photo that it was FAKE.


----------



## EGBDF

chamarquez said:


> Continuation...



fake IMO


----------



## erinendozo

seton said:


> I could tell from the very first photo that it was FAKE.


Ok thank you... I have to mail it right away.... Really pissed...


----------



## erinendozo

erinendozo said:


> Ok thank you... I have to mail it right away.... Really pissed...


How would we know if at first glance the LC is fake?  That bag i bought really gave me doubts if fake
But yah i had a feeling that it is....


----------



## carmen2211

Hi TYNN, 

I had purchased with them too last end year. Wondering why so cheap then sent here for authentication. Mine one LC PLANETES also fake. ><


----------



## chamarquez

EGBDF said:


> fake IMO



Thank you! I appreciate it! Any other feedback?


----------



## msd_bags

Hi, could I request authentication please? Thanks!

Item Name: Le Pliage Cuir small
Seller: Gilt

I have received the bag and took photos:


----------



## msd_bags

Some more photos:





Would you know from what year and season this is? Thanks!!


----------



## ayeille17

May I request for authentication please. This is my first time to purchase Longchamp Neo. Thanks.


----------



## ayeille17

Additional photos


----------



## ayeille17

Here is the tag.


----------



## carmen2211

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Hi TYNN, 

I had purchased with them too last end year. Wondering why so cheap then sent here for authentication. Mine one LC PLANETES also fake. wat a poor case... ><


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Some more photos:
> View attachment 3375242
> 
> View attachment 3375243
> 
> 
> Would you know from what year and season this is? Thanks!!



Thank you for posting clear photos. This is authentic. Cherry from year 2015-2016


----------



## pfb82

Hi ladies. Bought on a whim a  le pliage neo medium in fantaisie at  Taipei airport Duty free at a discount.  Can u pls help me authenticate. 

Name of  item: le pliage neo medium in fantaisie 

Seller: everrich  duty free (taipei taoyuan airport) 

Pictures:


----------



## pfb82

pfb82 said:


> Hi ladies. Bought on a whim a  le pliage neo medium in fantaisie at  Taipei airport Duty free at a discount.  Can u pls help me authenticate.
> 
> Name of  item: le pliage neo medium in fantaisie
> 
> Seller: everrich  duty free (taipei taoyuan airport)
> 
> Pictures:


 Here you go


----------



## pfb82

Other pics


----------



## pfb82

Other photo


----------



## pfb82

Sorry this is the Last pic


----------



## pfb82

So sorry my  tpf  app is acting app  this is the last picture I hope you can help.


----------



## chamarquez

EGBDF said:


> fake IMO



Not sure if this will help but it was on the plastic packaging


----------



## goldfish19

chamarquez said:


> Not sure if this will help but it was on the plastic packaging




Plastic packaging, stickers/ barcodes, price tags, paperbags and receipts can be faked if not switched or reproduced (if original).

I'd like to see a better shot of the plastic tag where all the numbers are.


----------



## chamarquez

goldfish19 said:


> Plastic packaging, stickers/ barcodes, price tags, paperbags and receipts can be faked if not switched or reproduced (if original).
> 
> I'd like to see a better shot of the plastic tag where all the numbers are.



Hello goldfish19!

Wow that was fast!

Here are the other photos:





















Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for posting clear photos. This is authentic. Cherry from year 2015-2016




Thanks so much!!


----------



## goldfish19

chamarquez said:


> Hello goldfish19!
> 
> Wow that was fast!
> 
> Here are the other photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




These are the same photos you provided earlier.


----------



## chamarquez

goldfish19 said:


> These are the same photos you provided earlier.



Oops, here you go:






Thanks again!


----------



## smilejenz

Pls Authenticate this item:

Item: Le Pliage Neo
Name of the seller: IG seller


----------



## goldfish19

chamarquez said:


> Oops, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




I'll have to confirm that this is fake. Sorry!


----------



## goldfish19

smilejenz said:


> Pls Authenticate this item:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Neo
> 
> Name of the seller: IG seller




Who is the seller please


----------



## shermaine57

goldfish19 said:


> Who is the seller please




There are a lot of sellers out there selling this quality of Longchamp Neo. They got it from China which the China supplier claimed it is original/ genuine Longchamp.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pfb82 said:


> So sorry my  tpf  app is acting app  this is the last picture I hope you can help.


Your item is Authentic. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## smilejenz

goldfish19 said:


> Who is the seller please


IG hanzley_shoppe


----------



## pfb82

rx4dsoul said:


> Your item is Authentic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you for your reply


----------



## ayeille17

Hi! I posted yesterday.

Item: Le Pliage Neo
Name of the Seller: My friend


----------



## goldfish19

smilejenz said:


> Pls Authenticate this item:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Neo
> 
> Name of the seller: IG seller




Fake sorry


----------



## Mozhy

Hello, please help me authentic this, many thanks!
Item: Le Pliage Type L
Name of the seller: charm1059
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iaz59jblded7609/AADiLzOVzFU3gcvIhgsQdMzla?dl=0


----------



## chamarquez

goldfish19 said:


> I'll have to confirm that this is fake. Sorry!



Thanks so much! &#128521;


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mozhy said:


> Hello, please help me authentic this, many thanks!
> Item: Le Pliage Type L
> Name of the seller: charm1059
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iaz59jblded7609/AADiLzOVzFU3gcvIhgsQdMzla?dl=0


I'm inclined to say it's Authentic...if not for some blur in the photos. Does this come with an inner tag ?


----------



## Mozhy

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm inclined to say it's Authentic...if not for some blur in the photos. Does this come with an inner tag ?



Sorry I should have mentioned that I didn't find any inner tag, and I saw all of other posts with the white inner tag. 
Actually that's why I decided to come for help


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mozhy said:


> Sorry I should have mentioned that I didn't find any inner tag, and I saw all of other posts with the white inner tag.
> Actually that's why I decided to come for help[emoji14]


No problem. Your item is Authentic.


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Please authenticate this bag:
Longchamp Neo
Medium 
Navy Blue
Photos: https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o


----------



## ginakim924

Hello PurseForum ladies,

This is my first time on this forum, so please forgive me in case I flout any posting rules. I bought the bag below using Paypal and am waiting for it to arrive. In the meantime, I would be grateful for authentication for a peace of mind. 

Name of item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower
Name of seller: deerunner1048 (EBay)


Photos of the tag, zip and bag flaps attached.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ginakim924

#2


----------



## ginakim924

#3


----------



## ginakim924

#4


----------



## ginakim924

#5


----------



## ginakim924

#6


----------



## ginakim924

#7


----------



## ginakim924

#8 Last Photo~ Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ginakim924 said:


> Hello PurseForum ladies,
> 
> This is my first time on this forum, so please forgive me in case I flout any posting rules. I bought the bag below using Paypal and am waiting for it to arrive. In the meantime, I would be grateful for authentication for a peace of mind.
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower
> Name of seller: deerunner1048 (EBay)
> 
> 
> Photos of the tag, zip and bag flaps attached.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


It's Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

KateWhitehouse said:


> Please authenticate this bag:
> Longchamp Neo
> Medium
> Navy Blue
> Photos: https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o


Hi. You do not have sller info and your link requires a log-in. Sorry, I cannot help you.


----------



## ginakim924

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.



Thank you so much for your super fast reply!


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Sorry this is the link
https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Only purchased this from facebook.
https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Please check....if fake i will send it back tomorrow. Thank you...


----------



## EGBDF

KateWhitehouse said:


> Only purchased this from facebook.
> https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o



Please post the specific seller.


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Queen's Acosta in facebook. Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

KateWhitehouse said:


> Only purchased this from facebook.
> https://sgwsands.box.com/s/palpg8of87ufzeqbfw2a0g39juq27x5o





KateWhitehouse said:


> Queen's Acosta in facebook. Thanks!



It's fake.


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Can you tell me please why its fake so i can explain to my seller. Thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

KateWhitehouse said:


> Can you tell me please why its fake so i can explain to my seller. Thank you.



I don't give out specific details...if you like you can look back over the many posts and figure it out. I'm sure the seller knows they are selling fakes.


----------



## KateWhitehouse

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Hello! Pretty new here, so I understand if you don't want to authenticate this for me! It's my first Longchamp, and I've read through this whole thread and still am not sure if this is a fake. Any help would be much appreciated! Please let me know if any additional pics needed. 

Longchamp small cuir in navy. 

Purchased from Here We Go Again resale boutique


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sarah sparkles said:


> Hello! Pretty new here, so I understand if you don't want to authenticate this for me! It's my first Longchamp, and I've read through this whole thread and still am not sure if this is a fake. Any help would be much appreciated! Please let me know if any additional pics needed.
> 
> Longchamp small cuir in navy.
> 
> Purchased from Here We Go Again resale boutique
> 
> View attachment 3378953
> View attachment 3378954
> View attachment 3378955
> View attachment 3378956
> View attachment 3378957
> View attachment 3378958
> View attachment 3378959
> View attachment 3378960
> View attachment 3378961


Hi. This is Authentic.


----------



## Sarah sparkles

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Authentic.




Thank you so very much! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Dear ladies, I recently purchased this from a reseller and would like to know if this is authentic. The colour is off white, I believe could be from years of storage. Please let me know if you require more photos. Thank you! 

Model: longchamp le pliage cat


----------



## rx4dsoul

Firstfullsteps said:


> Dear ladies, I recently purchased this from a reseller and would like to know if this is authentic. The colour is off white, I believe could be from years of storage. Please let me know if you require more photos. Thank you!
> 
> Model: longchamp le pliage cat
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379629
> View attachment 3379630
> View attachment 3379631
> View attachment 3379632
> View attachment 3379633
> View attachment 3379634
> 
> View attachment 3379638
> View attachment 3379642
> View attachment 3379643
> View attachment 3379645


This is Authentic.


----------



## honeybunny07

Dear experts, 

i know there's a lot of people asking the same question, but i just can't see the different.. so, i'm at your mercy... would you please authenticate:

*Name/item description:* LC Neo Size S in red
*Name of the seller:* private

Pictures are attached. Thank you for your kind reply.


----------



## Cxcl

Hello! Please help to authenticate this bag! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: longchamp le pilage neo small in navy
Name of the seller: none
Item no.: none
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : no link

Thank you!


----------



## honeybunny07

@Cxcl: hey, it looks exactly like what i posted earlier..

i can authenticate the classic le pliage well enough, as i own several of them, two to be precise, but for neo, it's new territory for me..


----------



## honeybunny07

Hi, 
sorry i just read that i can not get any information regarding authenticity unless i can name and link the seller. 
Well, if i say that this bag is a gift from my in-law, and that it will be rude to ask them where they bought it,.... could you make an exception?? This bag comes in a paperbag. I just want to make sure though, because my in-laws are not the type who know to differentiate between left or right..
thanks again




honeybunny07 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> i know there's a lot of people asking the same question, but i just can't see the different.. so, i'm at your mercy... would you please authenticate:
> 
> *Name/item description:* LC Neo Size S in red
> *Name of the seller:* private
> 
> Pictures are attached. Thank you for your kind reply.


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Hi! 

I am new here. I am asking for your help in authenticating my first Longchamp bag. I got this as a gift

Item: Longchamp Neo Small (pebble)

Your response would really help. Thanks!

Photo#1


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #2


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #3


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #4


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #5


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #6


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #7


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Photo #8


----------



## seton

honeybunny07 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> i know there's a lot of people asking the same question, but i just can't see the different.. so, i'm at your mercy... would you please authenticate:
> 
> *Name/item description:* LC Neo Size S in red
> *Name of the seller:* private
> 
> Pictures are attached. Thank you for your kind reply.





It's fake.


----------



## honeybunny07

seton said:


> It's fake.





thanks for helping.. now i have to figure what i'd do with it...


----------



## jazmyne18

Hi.

My first post and first Longchamp bag, if ever. Could help me authenticate? I'm not sure if these photos are enough.

Bag: Longchamp neo small
Seller: www.facebook.com/khamz.herrera.5
Images: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7xx1a046dg47vio/AACbeRf0z1fhP2rCbmtdOsyWa?dl=0

Thank you in advance!


----------



## misy80

Hi experts,  

I am new in this forum, hope can learn more from you all. 
I have bought my first longchamp recently, need help to authenticate. 

Model : Longchamp Planetes Long Handle Medium (25x25x14) - Navy 
Seller: https://www.facebook.com/longchampblossom/

Photo as follow: 

















*The embossed at the back of leather flap is very minor*








Hope the photo and information are enough. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cmgarcia

Hi im new here. Please help me authenticate this. Asked my mom to buy this when she went to euro trip. Not sure tho if she bought an authentic one. She bought in Alexander Heitz store in Germany and it comes in one size only.

Item name: Le Pliage Neo (as written in the receipt) and according to LC website it's called LE PLIAGE NEO TOTE BAG
Seller: ALEXANDER HEITZ store in Konstanz, Germany
Website: www.alexanderheitz.com
Price: 113 euros roughly 5,900Php
Item no:
1065298
1899578001

Below are the pictures, receipt included.

Thaaaaank you so much! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
More powers!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfc1o9w46aisanv/20160614_110707.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf9wutzyeb61u6y/20160614_110826.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m96hg1fa4gwxyhd/20160614_110902.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1vhvdo9roqy93b/20160614_111016.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0px02bpbrbfutq4/20160614_111128-1.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/daps5hibrksdabm/20160614_111758.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtv22xpzhrqvp5g/20160614_111205.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6d7oyv6rombsyi9/20160614_111242.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6cevheluwp1i2qz/20160614_111438.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/93wdaugt7ixt9pw/20160614_111637.jpg?dl=0


----------



## slycookies

Cmgarcia said:


> Hi im new here. Please help me authenticate this. Asked my mom to buy this when she went to euro trip. Not sure tho if she bought an authentic one. She bought in Alexander Heitz store in Germany and it comes in one size only.
> 
> Item name: Le Pliage Neo (as written in the receipt) and according to LC website it's called LE PLIAGE NEO TOTE BAG
> Seller: ALEXANDER HEITZ store in Konstanz, Germany
> Website: http://www.alexanderheitz.com
> Price: 113 euros roughly 5,900Php
> Item no:
> 1065298
> 1899578001
> 
> Below are the pictures, receipt included.
> 
> Thaaaaank you so much! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> More powers!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfc1o9w46aisanv/20160614_110707.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf9wutzyeb61u6y/20160614_110826.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m96hg1fa4gwxyhd/20160614_110902.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1vhvdo9roqy93b/20160614_111016.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0px02bpbrbfutq4/20160614_111128-1.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/daps5hibrksdabm/20160614_111758.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtv22xpzhrqvp5g/20160614_111205.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6d7oyv6rombsyi9/20160614_111242.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6cevheluwp1i2qz/20160614_111438.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/93wdaugt7ixt9pw/20160614_111637.jpg?dl=0


 
I can't authenticate this for you but I can tell you that Longchamp lists this location as an authorized seller on their website: https://de.longchamp.com/store/germany/alexander-heitz-1


----------



## honeybunny07

oooohhhhh, my goodness...... 
suddenly i can see how to spot a fake/authentic LC Neo..

i was in shock yesterday, but already anticipated if it was found to be not authentic.. i mean, they bought me a prada wallet a few years ago, and they're not the type that can afford, without demeaning or anything.. 

I just thought, how ridiculous, i myself have several of original LC le pliage and can not tell the different?? But this one has different materials and appearance.. 
and i searched and compared, and suddenly i just see what to look for authenticity, 

well, dilligent wins.. 

Thanks for your guidance and effort, dear Seton


----------



## misy80

Experts, 

could u plz help me to review my post #3045? 
Is my post having problem?


----------



## hyaroundeworld

Hi, I know it is discouraged for me to not be active on the forum but use this authentication service, but I would really appreciate some help. 

I will be getting more pictures, but for now is it possible to tell whether it is authentic?

seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/brwneyedgurl982

I am using an agent to purchase the bag, and had some miscommunication. For now, I only have pictures of the front, back and inside of the bag. 

Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! I just want to ask if those longchamp bag from GILT are authentic? Planning to buy from them but still having second thoughts. Please someone advise. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

misy80 said:


> Experts,
> 
> could u plz help me to review my post #3045?
> Is my post having problem?


Page one says you have to post a photo of the tag. Kindly read and follow instructions. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

hyaroundeworld said:


> Hi, I know it is discouraged for me to not be active on the forum but use this authentication service, but I would really appreciate some help.
> 
> I will be getting more pictures, but for now is it possible to tell whether it is authentic?
> 
> seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/brwneyedgurl982
> 
> I am using an agent to purchase the bag, and had some miscommunication. For now, I only have pictures of the front, back and inside of the bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!!


See above post. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## misy80

rx4dsoul said:


> Page one says you have to post a photo of the tag. Kindly read and follow instructions. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



sorry, my mistake... tag photo here..


----------



## rx4dsoul

misy80 said:


> sorry, my mistake... tag photo here..


Fake in my opinion. Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cmgarcia

Thank you!! I hope this is an authentic one. 
It doesnt come with card or paperbag etc thats why i cant tell if this is authentic or not.. &#128559;

Id really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this based on the quality of the bag. Thank you!

Asked my mom to buy this when she went to euro trip. Not sure tho if she bought an authentic one. She bought in Alexander Heitz store in Germany and it comes in one size only.

Item name: Le Pliage Neo (as written in the receipt) and according to LC website it's called LE PLIAGE NEO TOTE BAG
Seller: ALEXANDER HEITZ store in Konstanz, Germany
Website: http://www.alexanderheitz.com
Price: 113 euros roughly 5,900Php
Item no:
1065298
1899578001

Below are the pictures, receipt included.

Thaaaaank you so much! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
More powers!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfc1o9w46a...10707.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf9wutzyeb...10826.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m96hg1fa4g...10902.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1vhvdo9ro...11016.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0px02bpbrb...128-1.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/daps5hibrk...11758.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtv22xpzhr...11205.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6d7oyv6rom...11242.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6cevheluwp...11438.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/93wdaugt7i...11637.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Cmgarcia

Thank you so much


----------



## misy80

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake in my opinion. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



thnks for ur fast respond .... sad news... while, may i know which part of the bag show fake? i may need to claim back from the seller..... thnks..


----------



## jazmyne18

Hello.

With regards to my #3044 post. I don't have the tag of the exact item but here's another bag she's selling, with tag, same style, neo.


----------



## Cash66

Hi, please help me authenticate Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Tote Bag that I bought recently. I am feeling that they may be fake. 

Name/item description/specific item: 
Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Tote Bag / Medium 1515 - 32 x 28 x 17cm / Navy Blue 

Name of the seller: 
Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic https://sg.carousell.com/p/52902200/


https://www.dropbox.com/s/mna6ccv0dgn99gn/DSC_0664.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aom01gd1nzvh45m/DSC_0663.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/erri9150w8j8en4/DSC_0662.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb2nfqqzn6cqe0p/DSC_0660.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zuu9wk34zw8hao3/DSC_0659.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2d0pq17towtxv7/DSC_0658.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tczk4wt4lk1qa62/DSC_0656.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vn2ov5b3aj5h30x/DSC_0655.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/faleo34ed1kpcd6/DSC_0654.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehs33qs9kwxczug/DSC_0653.JPG?dl=0


----------



## goldfish19

Cash66 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Tote Bag that I bought recently. I am feeling that they may be fake.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:
> Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Tote Bag / Medium 1515 - 32 x 28 x 17cm / Navy Blue
> 
> Name of the seller:
> Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic https://sg.carousell.com/p/52902200/
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mna6ccv0dgn99gn/DSC_0664.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aom01gd1nzvh45m/DSC_0663.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/erri9150w8j8en4/DSC_0662.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb2nfqqzn6cqe0p/DSC_0660.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zuu9wk34zw8hao3/DSC_0659.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2d0pq17towtxv7/DSC_0658.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tczk4wt4lk1qa62/DSC_0656.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vn2ov5b3aj5h30x/DSC_0655.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/faleo34ed1kpcd6/DSC_0654.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehs33qs9kwxczug/DSC_0653.JPG?dl=0


Fake in my opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

misy80 said:


> thnks for ur fast respond .... sad news... while, may i know which part of the bag show fake? i may need to claim back from the seller..... thnks..


Generally, the item is poorly made and he tag elements are fake. Sorry. No other specifics.


----------



## loveforbagsxx

Hi experts.

I posted a few days ago asking for your help to authenticate my Longchamp Small Neo (pebble). Sorry if i flooded the forum with the images. I wasn't able to upload the photos all at once.

Your response will be highly appreciated. Thank you so much








View attachment 3381759


----------



## rx4dsoul

loveforbagsxx said:


> Hi experts.
> 
> I posted a few days ago asking for your help to authenticate my Longchamp Small Neo (pebble). Sorry if i flooded the forum with the images. I wasn't able to upload the photos all at once.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3381738
> View attachment 3381740
> View attachment 3381743
> View attachment 3381750
> View attachment 3381752
> View attachment 3381753
> View attachment 3381757
> View attachment 3381759
> View attachment 3381761


Hello. This is Authentic.


----------



## dodowin

Hello, 
I just bought this neo from Marshall and want to check whether it is authenticate (my first neo).




















Please let me know if you need more photos.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dodowin said:


> Hello,
> I just bought this neo from Marshall and want to check whether it is authenticate (my first neo).
> 
> View attachment 3382314
> 
> View attachment 3382315
> 
> View attachment 3382316
> 
> View attachment 3382317
> 
> View attachment 3382318
> 
> View attachment 3382320
> 
> View attachment 3382321
> 
> View attachment 3382322
> 
> View attachment 3382323
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos.  Thanks in advance!!!!


Marshall's carry authentic Longchamps and I see no problem with yours.


----------



## FMHRach

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Le Pliage Cuir, Lg, Gunmetal
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...160141?hash=item33b81bc68d:g:1h8AAOSwepZXSRu8

Thanks!


----------



## dodowin

rx4dsoul said:


> Marshall's carry authentic Longchamps and I see no problem with yours.



Thanks!  It was my first time buying something from Marshall.


----------



## loveforbagsxx

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello. This is Authentic.



Thank you for your time, @rx4dsoul ☺️


----------



## goldfish19

FMHRach said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir, Lg, Gunmetal
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...160141?hash=item33b81bc68d:g:1h8AAOSwepZXSRu8
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic!


----------



## moisku2

Hi,
can help me authenticate this longchamp, color metallic grey? Is this fake or not? Those photos behind the link are the only ones availabel. 

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-longchamp-olkalaukku/409155812?ref=hm_win

Thank you!
regards.


----------



## rx4dsoul

moisku2 said:


> Hi,
> can help me authenticate this longchamp, color metallic grey? Is this fake or not? Those photos behind the link are the only ones availabel.
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-longchamp-olkalaukku/409155812?ref=hm_win
> 
> Thank you!
> regards.


Hello this is an Authentic Roseau tote/shoulder tote.
However, kindly follow our format on page one next time. Thank you.


----------



## mama13drama99

Hi all, I purchased a Longchamp Le Pliage large in chocolate from RueLaLa's sale last week.  I arrived today.  I want to make sure I'm not being picky small details that are sticking out to me.  I am not familiar with the brand.  Perhaps what they sell is second quality?  Here are a few pictures (I can retake or take more if needed).  Please authenticate.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 3383348


----------



## EGBDF

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi all, I purchased a Longchamp Le Pliage large in chocolate from RueLaLa's sale last week.  I arrived today.  I want to make sure I'm not being picky small details that are sticking out to me.  I am not familiar with the brand.  Perhaps what they sell is second quality?  Here are a few pictures (I can retake or take more if needed).  Please authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383339
> View attachment 3383340
> View attachment 3383341
> View attachment 3383342
> View attachment 3383343
> View attachment 3383345
> View attachment 3383348


Hi, can you post a picture of the tag which is inside the bag please?


----------



## mama13drama99

EGBDF said:


> Hi, can you post a picture of the tag which is inside the bag please?



Sure!  Thank you!


----------



## FMHRach

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Still hoping/looking to get some opinions on authenticity.  Thank you!



mama13drama99 said:


> Hi all, I purchased a Longchamp Le Pliage large in chocolate from RueLaLa's sale last week.  I arrived today.  I want to make sure I'm not being picky small details that are sticking out to me.  I am not familiar with the brand.  Perhaps what they sell is second quality?  Here are a few pictures (I can retake or take more if needed).  Please authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383339
> View attachment 3383340
> View attachment 3383341
> View attachment 3383342
> View attachment 3383343
> View attachment 3383345
> View attachment 3383348


----------



## EGBDF

mama13drama99 said:


> Still hoping/looking to get some opinions on authenticity.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384305


mamadrama, the tag looks ok to me but I don't know what is going on with the stitching on one of the pics...so please wait for another opinion


----------



## mama13drama99

EGBDF said:


> mamadrama, the tag looks ok to me but I don't know what is going on with the stitching on one of the pics...so please wait for another opinion



Okay. Same here. I'm hoping it's just more of subpar quality issue versus being fake. Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mama13drama99 said:


> Okay. Same here. I'm hoping it's just more of subpar quality issue versus being fake. Thank you so much.


It's Authentic. Some issues on the stitches coming undone but the materials and tags are okay.


----------



## mama13drama99

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic. Some issues on the stitches coming undone but the materials and tags are okay.



Thank you!


----------



## spendalot

Planetes black long handle 1899. 

Local listing and meet up. So there's no link to the bag. 

I have no experience with this at all but only looking to buy pre-loved as it had been discontinued. Appreciate your help!


----------



## kyalulu

Hello!

Could you please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Small-Tote/172239744923?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140410092834&meid=55d060fdd1e54a6a9baa3cf8ef4215b7&pid=100034&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=201603714967

Also, for this one the seller listed it as Cuir but this is the planetes right? Is that one authentic as well?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191896998017

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

kyalulu said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Small-Tote/172239744923?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140410092834&meid=55d060fdd1e54a6a9baa3cf8ef4215b7&pid=100034&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=201603714967
> 
> Also, for this one the seller listed it as Cuir but this is the planetes right? Is that one authentic as well?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191896998017
> 
> Thanks


Hi. This post is incomplete. Please read first page, Follow format and post the necessary photos. Thank you.


----------



## Lawrencet91

Model: longchamp le pliage
Seller: n/a
Pictures:




Thanks in advance


----------



## spendalot

Please help authenticate. 

Name: Planetes 1899 black

Link: https://carousell.com/p/53399376/?rank=39

Seller: grumpydalsles

She provided the following photos




If you need more, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

spendalot said:


> Please help authenticate.
> 
> Name: Planetes 1899 black
> 
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/53399376/?rank=39
> 
> Seller: grumpydalsles
> 
> She provided the following photos
> View attachment 3385607
> View attachment 3385608
> 
> 
> If you need more, please let me know. Thanks.


Hi! Youll have to post better photos... there are only 2 of the actual item and these are blurry. Please see page one for guidance. Thank you.


----------



## kharisyah

*Hi everyone, would like to ask for help in authenticating the item below..TIA
Name/item description/specific item*: 
LC Le Pliage Néo Sac Shopping Black Long Handle
*I hope the pictures attached help.
	

		
			
		

		
	








If other pictures are required, i'll try to provide them. Thanks in advance*


----------



## rx4dsoul

kharisyah said:


> *Hi everyone, would like to ask for help in authenticating the item below..TIA
> Name/item description/specific item*:
> LC Le Pliage Néo Sac Shopping Black Long Handle
> *I hope the pictures attached help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385777
> View attachment 3385778
> 
> View attachment 3385781
> View attachment 3385782
> View attachment 3385785
> 
> If other pictures are required, i'll try to provide them. Thanks in advance*


Hi! This is Authentic.


----------



## Summernsummer

Hi there.
here are some pics that i got from a seller online. I want to confirm that it is real before i place the order. Thanks!
The link for the original post from the seller is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...1899-Tote-Bilberry-Dark-Purple-/252421033550?
I hope this helps and looking forward to your reply! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kharisyah

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Authentic.


 
thank you so much for your assessment rx4dsoul


----------



## rx4dsoul

Summernsummer said:


> Hi there.
> here are some pics that i got from a seller online. I want to confirm that it is real before i place the order. Thanks!
> The link for the original post from the seller is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...1899-Tote-Bilberry-Dark-Purple-/252421033550?
> I hope this helps and looking forward to your reply! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386301
> View attachment 3386302
> View attachment 3386303
> View attachment 3386304
> View attachment 3386305


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hello,


My first time to buy a long champ purse. I just received it today from an ebay seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172241166347?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hello,


My first time to buy a long champ purse. I just received it today from an ebay seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172241166347?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

There aren't enough photos in this listing. Can you provide your own photos? Please see page 1 for guidance.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hi,

I have been trying to figure out how to upload the photos of the purse. How can I extract it from my photo gallery?


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hi,

I have been trying to figure out how to upload the photos of the purse. How can I extract it from my photo gallery?


----------



## spendalot

Thanks for helping for the previous times. I have another one with good photos this time. Hopefully it will be sufficient. Thank you in advance! 

Planetes 1899 large long handle 

Seller: kuppagal at Deluxemall

Link: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/69967-new-longchamp-black-planetes-sale-last-chance.html


----------



## kyalulu

Hello, could I please get this authenticated?
Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Planetes Small Short handle
Seller: Meet up

Are these photos okay? They were sent to me by the seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

Reminding everyone to please post proper photos. Some photos are just way too cute to determine if details are right or not. 
And some posts need to have seller infos. 
There are basic instructions on page one that are really easy to read and follow. 
Thank you.


----------



## spendalot

rx4dsoul said:


> Reminding everyone to please post proper photos. Some photos are just way too cute to determine if details are right or not.
> And some posts need to have seller infos.
> There are basic instructions on page one that are really easy to read and follow.
> Thank you.



Are the photos in post 3093 not good enough? Let me know what you need so I can tell the seller. The instructions on page one didn't specify exactly what are the specifics to include. Thank you again!


----------



## kharisyah

Planètes black medium long handle. 

There's no link to the bag. 

I'm guessing this is fake, but I do hope @rx4dsoul is willing to authenticate. Appreciate your help!

Here are some pictures:


----------



## goldfish19

spendalot said:


> Are the photos in post 3093 not good enough? Let me know what you need so I can tell the seller. The instructions on page one didn't specify exactly what are the specifics to include. Thank you again!



Photo of the square plastic tag needs to be clear. No flash.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Le Pliage long handle


----------



## Mikaela2141




----------



## Mikaela2141




----------



## Mikaela2141




----------



## Summernsummer

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Thanks for helping! Even though i am curious to know why..but i saw you mentioned preferred no discussion Thanks anyway!


----------



## goldfish19

Mikaela2141 said:


> Le Pliage long handle



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Thank you so much for your help! At least I cam return it right away.


----------



## Purple6

Hello ladies..
Could you please authenticate some bags for me. Thanks
Longchamp Neo Medium Purple 
Seller: Southbeachchic
Seller link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331887607306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello ladies..
> Could you please authenticate some bags for me. Thanks
> Longchamp Neo Medium Purple
> Seller: Southbeachchic
> Seller link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331887607306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3387213
> View attachment 3387214
> View attachment 3387215
> View attachment 3387216
> View attachment 3387217
> View attachment 3387218
> View attachment 3387219



Fake. Sorry


----------



## Purple6

Also this one
Longchamp Le Pliage Brown Small Short Handle
Seller: hasty_lady
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282071323650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Fake. Sorry


Thanks always goldfish


----------



## kharisyah

@goldfish19 would u help authenticate #3097?


----------



## goldfish19

kharisyah said:


> @goldfish19 would u help authenticate #3097?



Hi! Seller info is missing.


----------



## kharisyah

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Seller info is missing.



This was locally sold, so no seller information available


----------



## spendalot

goldfish19 said:


> Photo of the square plastic tag needs to be clear. No flash.



Thank you goldfish. Based on what you can see, is it worth asking the seller for that one pic? Does all other pics look good? #3093.


----------



## AP919

Purple6 said:


> Hello ladies..
> Could you please authenticate some bags for me. Thanks
> Longchamp Neo Medium Purple
> Seller: Southbeachchic
> Seller link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331887607306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3387213
> View attachment 3387214
> View attachment 3387215
> View attachment 3387216
> View attachment 3387217
> View attachment 3387218




Yikes, I can't believe what a bad fake that is. I hope someone else doesn't get caught in it! I'm going to report it to eBay (and peruse her other listings). Plus, she calls herself "Southbeachchic," but NMB is about 15 miles north of South Beach, hah. My family moved to South Florida when I was young, so I'm more than familiar with the area!


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cabas in Red
Seller: spgibson
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-red-nylon-tote-with-brown-handles-576350474127d089dc005fa8
Comments: Just wanted a second opinion on this tote. I took a few more photos to help identify the bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Purple6

Good Morning All..
Need another bag to authenticate if you could help. Thanks in advance 
Longchamp Neo Medium 
Seller: the trend vane
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...7668&clkid=6317256316607059519&_qi=RTM2247626


----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


> Also this one
> Longchamp Le Pliage Brown Small Short Handle
> Seller: hasty_lady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282071323650?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3387281
> View attachment 3387282
> View attachment 3387288
> View attachment 3387289


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cabas in Red
> Seller: spgibson
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-red-nylon-tote-with-brown-handles-576350474127d089dc005fa8
> Comments: Just wanted a second opinion on this tote. I took a few more photos to help identify the bag. Thank you in advance!


This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Good Morning All..
> Need another bag to authenticate if you could help. Thanks in advance
> Longchamp Neo Medium
> Seller: the trend vane
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...7668&clkid=6317256316607059519&_qi=RTM2247626
> View attachment 3388249
> View attachment 3388250
> View attachment 3388251
> View attachment 3388252
> View attachment 3388253


Photo of tag needs improvement.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.


Thank you for looking at my bag!!(On a side note, BOY! I am still trying to get use to PF's new interface.)


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> Photo of tag needs improvement.



Hello..
I know and thats all the seller provided,,hence raised my worry.
How are the rest of the photos looking?
Thanks


----------



## kharisyah

Hi @rx4dsoul could you have a look at the post #3097

Unfortunately I don't have the sellers details nor the link to the posting
I guess this bag is fake, but I'd appreciate your opinion on it. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Hello..
> I know and thats all the seller provided,,hence raised my worry.
> How are the rest of the photos looking?
> Thanks


Other photos could do with some improvement also. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kharisyah said:


> Hi @rx4dsoul could you have a look at the post #3097
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the sellers details nor the link to the posting
> I guess this bag is fake, but I'd appreciate your opinion on it. TIA


Sorry. I have a personal policy against these incomplete posts. Please wait for someone else to take a look. Thank you.


----------



## Purple6

AP919 said:


> Yikes, I can't believe what a bad fake that is. I hope someone else doesn't get caught in it! I'm going to report it to eBay (and peruse her other listings). Plus, she calls herself "Southbeachchic," but NMB is about 15 miles north of South Beach, hah. My family moved to South Florida when I was young, so I'm more than familiar with the area!



Thanks for your input..
Yeah I was surprised I thought maybe old edition hence was so different lucky we have these experts


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.



Sorry rx4dsoul..which post is this?
Thanks


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Am I allowed to post a bag I found at good will?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophie-Rose said:


> Am I allowed to post a bag I found at good will?


Give it a try.please see our format on first page though and just write "Goodwill" on seller info. 
I will assume the item is preloved/vintage . Thanks.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

rx4dsoul said:


> Give it a try.please see our format on first page though and just write "Goodwill" on seller info.
> I will assume the item is preloved/vintage . Thanks.



Thanks so much for responding!! Will post when I get home


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Longchamp Pliage size S
Short handle 

Found at Goodwill 









View attachment 3388818

View attachment 3388819


Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I tried adding 2 extra photos, for some  reason they won't add to my previous post... So here are two extra photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophie-Rose said:


> Longchamp Pliage size S
> Short handle
> 
> Found at Goodwill
> View attachment 3388732
> 
> View attachment 3388733
> 
> View attachment 3388734
> 
> View attachment 3388735
> View attachment 3388737
> 
> View attachment 3388818
> 
> View attachment 3388819
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time!!


It's Authentic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.



Thank you!!!!!
[emoji322]


----------



## Purple6

Hello
Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Pliage Small
Seller: quilterusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262496586234?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
So Thank you for your time


----------



## Purple6

Also this one
LP leather 
Seller: jouifr1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252435139530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks Thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Hello
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Pliage Small
> Seller: quilterusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262496586234?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> So Thank you for your time
> View attachment 3390536
> View attachment 3390537
> View attachment 3390539


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Also this one
> LP leather
> Seller: jouifr1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252435139530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks Thanks again
> View attachment 3390540
> View attachment 3390541
> View attachment 3390542


Authentic as well.


----------



## bindya909

Please help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir in Medium Blue/Bilberry

Link to seller: https://sg.carousell.com/mybaglady


----------



## goldfish19

bindya909 said:


> Please help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir in Medium Blue/Bilberry
> 
> Link to seller: https://sg.carousell.com/mybaglady



I see some red flags. Is the bag in your possession? More photos are needed (whole bag front and back) and the same photos you sent but taken without flash, under natural lighting. Clear photos please. Also I don't think this is bilberry. This could be amethyst. But I can't say for sure if it's authentic before I see photos specified above. Thank you


----------



## bindya909

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags. Is the bag in your possession? More photos are needed (whole bag front and back) and the same photos you sent but taken without flash, under natural lighting. Clear photos please. Also I don't think this is bilberry. This could be amethyst. But I can't say for sure if it's authentic before I see photos specified above. Thank you


Thank you so much for taking a look and getting back. I don't have the bag yet, wanted to authenticate before purchase. I am interested in the black and have asked for pics of a bag in the seller's stock. Haven't received a reply yet. Will surely update with more pics as I get them. Also, you are right, this is Amethyst and not the colour I had requested for. Apart from the price and the large stock, what are the other red flags that caught your attention?


----------



## goldfish19

bindya909 said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look and getting back. I don't have the bag yet, wanted to authenticate before purchase. I am interested in the black and have asked for pics of a bag in the seller's stock. Haven't received a reply yet. Will surely update with more pics as I get them. Also, you are right, this is Amethyst and not the colour I had requested for. Apart from the price and the large stock, what are the other red flags that caught your attention?



We can't get into specifics but the quality of the leather seems off so I need better photos.


----------



## bindya909

bindya909 said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look and getting back. I don't have the bag yet, wanted to authenticate before purchase. I am interested in the black and have asked for pics of a bag in the seller's stock. Haven't received a reply yet. Will surely update with more pics as I get them. Also, you are right, this is Amethyst and not the colour I had requested for. Apart from the price and the large stock, what are the other red flags that caught your attention?


I am actually thinking of just going with option #2 although more expensive. Any help to authenticate highly appreciated!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lon...N-MEDIUM-Top-Handle-Bag-RRP-839-/201548585755


----------



## bindya909

goldfish19 said:


> We can't get into specifics but the quality of the leather seems off so I need better photos.


Understand. I will share when the seller gets back (if she does).


----------



## goldfish19

bindya909 said:


> I am actually thinking of just going with option #2 although more expensive. Any help to authenticate highly appreciated!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lon...N-MEDIUM-Top-Handle-Bag-RRP-839-/201548585755



I need a photo of the plastic tag. Also, the photos of the parts (like the horse logo, side tabs where you attache the strap, Longchamp label on the back of the flap) should be included. (Clear, straight on shots)


----------



## TheFishes

Hi

Please help to authenticate this LC.

Item: Longchamp neo black small
Seller: n/a. received it as a gift


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheFishes said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help to authenticate this LC.
> 
> Item: Longchamp neo black small
> Seller: n/a. received it as a gift
> 
> View attachment 3391573
> View attachment 3391570
> View attachment 3391573
> View attachment 3391568
> View attachment 3391569


Sorry, I have a personal policy regarding "gifts". In my opinion it destroys the spirit in which the item was given and secondly, there is no seller info in "gift" listings. 

Perhaps someone else is willing to call your item out.


----------



## TheFishes

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, I have a personal policy regarding "gifts". In my opinion it destroys the spirit in which the item was given and secondly, there is no seller info in "gift" listings.
> 
> Perhaps someone else is willing to call your item out.



Thanks! I don't mind what's the outcome of it though as it's just non special occassion gift but it's ok.... I hope someone else can authenthicate it knowing that I won't be offended by the outcome!


----------



## bindya909

I have some better pics of the black LP Cuir I am looking to purchase. This is probably the best the seller can do in terms of lighting and angle, she really tried to accommodate all my requests. I hope the pics are sufficient this time. Thanks again for helping me authenticate. Appreciate it! 

Link to online seller site: https://sg.carousell.com/p/58114837/


----------



## goldfish19

Fake in my opinion. Sorry!


----------



## goldfish19

bindya909 said:


> I have some better pics of the black LP Cuir I am looking to purchase. This is probably the best the seller can do in terms of lighting and angle, she really tried to accommodate all my requests. I hope the pics are sufficient this time. Thanks again for helping me authenticate. Appreciate it!
> 
> Link to online seller site: https://sg.carousell.com/p/58114837/


Fake in my opinion, Sorry!


----------



## bindya909

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion. Sorry!


Thank you for taking a look. I haven't purchased yet so all good  The price does seem too good to be true.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Im planning to buy lc cuir when i saw this one in one of selling site in our country (dubai) its called DUBBIZLE. I dont know how to attach the link because im using their dubizzle app. I hope you can help me authenticate this bag before i buy it. TIA!

Seller: Kathryn Jane of Dubizzle


----------



## LoVe

Hello dear Longchamp lovers! I recently found this Le Pliage at a thrift store and would like to get it authenticated. Please see photos. Thank you in advance!

Name: LP Large Long Handles in Chocolate












Edit: Unfortunately, I can't link to the seller, because I bought the bag at a physical store and took the photos myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Im planning to buy lc cuir when i saw this one in one of selling site in our country (dubai) its called DUBBIZLE. I dont know how to attach the link because im using their dubizzle app. I hope you can help me authenticate this bag before i buy it. TIA!
> 
> Seller: Kathryn Jane of Dubizzle
> 
> View attachment 3393370
> View attachment 3393371
> View attachment 3393372
> View attachment 3393373
> View attachment 3393374


It's Fake.


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.[/QUOTE
> 
> DOuble thanks Rx4dsoul
> CHeers


----------



## Purple6

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Again Thanks for the time to authenticate..Cheers
	

		
			
		

		
	








Longchamp Neo Medium
Seller:  davshe_4ancsgbt
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...321129?hash=item3d1e1e82e9:g:WMcAAOSw0OJXLrfd


----------



## Purple6

Longchamp Neo Medium in Opera
Seller: thefashionqueenlana
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LONC...395342?hash=item2ef0f9c10e:g:WT8AAOSw2GlXHkYy


----------



## EGBDF

Purple6 said:


> Longchamp Neo Medium in Opera
> Seller: thefashionqueenlana
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LONC...395342?hash=item2ef0f9c10e:g:WT8AAOSw2GlXHkYy
> View attachment 3393583
> View attachment 3393584
> View attachment 3393585
> View attachment 3393586
> View attachment 3393587


Looks ok


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> Looks ok


I'll be honest that I looked through some of her items (the non-100% feedback bothered me), and why are so many "new" items without tags?  I never understood that.  If things are real and not off-the-truck, so to speak, where did the tags go?  I know LC takes them off in the store, but that's the only brand I know about that does that, and she has a lot of other brands.  Also, the pictures look WAY too pink to be opera, but she could be using a phone (hate when sellers do that!).  Use a freaking camera. UGH.

That's my two cents.


----------



## EGBDF

AP919 said:


> I'll be honest that I looked through some of her items (the non-100% feedback bothered me), and why are so many "new" items without tags?  I never understood that.  If things are real and not off-the-truck, so to speak, where did the tags go?  I know LC takes them off in the store, but that's the only brand I know about that does that, and she has a lot of other brands.  Also, the pictures look WAY too pink to be opera, but she could be using a phone (hate when sellers do that!).  Use a freaking camera. UGH.
> 
> That's my two cents.


My authentication style is to label a bag as fake if I see characteristics that are obviously fake. My personal comfort level is to not label a bag as 'authentic' because unless I have the bag in my hands, just because I don't see any problems doesn't mean I'm 100% sure it's authentic. I just fail to see any red flags sometimes. So that's how I authenticate and is probably different from the other authenticators.

As for this seller I don't see any red flags. Not a lot of sales, so one neg brings the % down. Sometimes people sell NWOT because the item never had a tag, because it was removed, or because it's not really NWOT, etc. I'm not defending this particular seller.

The bag does look pink but I find the neos in particular hard to photograph.

And I ALWAYS appreciate other opinions!


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> My authentication style is to label a bag as fake if I see characteristics that are obviously fake. My personal comfort level is to not label a bag as 'authentic' because unless I have the bag in my hands, just because I don't see any problems doesn't mean I'm 100% sure it's authentic. I just fail to see any red flags sometimes. So that's how I authenticate and is probably different from the other authenticators.
> 
> As for this seller I don't see any red flags. Not a lot of sales, so one neg brings the % down. Sometimes people sell NWOT because the item never had a tag, because it was removed, or because it's not really NWOT, etc. I'm not defending this particular seller.
> 
> The bag does look pink but I find the neos in particular hard to photograph.
> 
> And I ALWAYS appreciate other opinions!


I totally understand and was definitely just throwing in my opinion too!  

And I 100,000% agree that Neos (and darker colors for that matter) are a pain to photograph, even with a higher-end camera.  I have a very good, larger-sensor camera, and it would NOT for the life of me pick up the color anywhere near accurately of a Herve Leger dress on Sunday, and I was adjusting the white balance with a filter and a grey card!  It's so annoying sometimes!


----------



## LoVe

LoVe said:


> Hello dear Longchamp lovers! I recently found this Le Pliage at a thrift store and would like to get it authenticated. Please see photos. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: LP Large Long Handles in Chocolate
> View attachment 3393499
> View attachment 3393500
> View attachment 3393501
> View attachment 3393502
> View attachment 3393503
> View attachment 3393504
> View attachment 3393505
> View attachment 3393506
> View attachment 3393507
> View attachment 3393508
> 
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately, I can't link to the seller, because I bought the bag at a physical store and took the photos myself.



Anyone?


----------



## goldfish19

LoVe said:


> Hello dear Longchamp lovers! I recently found this Le Pliage at a thrift store and would like to get it authenticated. Please see photos. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: LP Large Long Handles in Chocolate
> View attachment 3393499
> View attachment 3393500
> View attachment 3393501
> View attachment 3393502
> View attachment 3393503
> View attachment 3393504
> View attachment 3393505
> View attachment 3393506
> View attachment 3393507
> View attachment 3393508
> 
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately, I can't link to the seller, because I bought the bag at a physical store and took the photos myself.



Looks good


----------



## AP919

Why is there no way to delete things now?  I really don't like the new interface.


----------



## LoVe

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good



Thank you! 
The care card looked a little off to me. Are they all supposed to be the same? What about the little numerical code on it?


----------



## debra_8th

Dear authenticators, would you please authenticate this bag from a private seller. 

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small BLACK 

Photos are as follow. TIA


----------



## Chentini

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please check my LC Neo Small Navy?
I bought it from @onestop_longchamp (ig account)
I received this bag yesterday and they have 24hours return policy money back guarantee.

Here are the photo links:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7wcga59uf7v1kg/20160629_092145.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gdwtrfyajhz8jj1/20160629_092158.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4y75iw6eo3676tu/20160629_092207.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mmahzhhyg303s9q/20160629_092219.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/35vqwrdyjuefbxs/20160629_092233.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1w062wmiyky34jl/20160629_092250.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/up0i3754uvzsjwo/20160629_092258.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnuytpozzc8dwlb/20160629_092316.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8un14ifmyxlv52/20160629_092348.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/014b2lj1tl4sx4z/20160629_092418.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvzc70c9auotssd/20160629_092439.jpg?dl=0


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## goldfish19

Chentini said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please check my LC Neo Small Navy?
> I bought it from @onestop_longchamp (ig account)
> I received this bag yesterday and they have 24hours return policy money back guarantee.
> 
> Here are the photo links:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7wcga59uf7v1kg/20160629_092145.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gdwtrfyajhz8jj1/20160629_092158.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4y75iw6eo3676tu/20160629_092207.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mmahzhhyg303s9q/20160629_092219.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/35vqwrdyjuefbxs/20160629_092233.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1w062wmiyky34jl/20160629_092250.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/up0i3754uvzsjwo/20160629_092258.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnuytpozzc8dwlb/20160629_092316.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8un14ifmyxlv52/20160629_092348.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/014b2lj1tl4sx4z/20160629_092418.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvzc70c9auotssd/20160629_092439.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

debra_8th said:


> Dear authenticators, would you please authenticate this bag from a private seller.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small BLACK
> 
> Photos are as follow. TIA



Looks good.


----------



## hitt

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Tan
Seller: marjamis
I found this medium Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Tan on Poshmark. I'd appreciate it if I can get your opinion on it. Below are personal photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Tan
> Seller: marjamis
> I found this medium Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Tan on Poshmark. I'd appreciate it if I can get your opinion on it. Below are personal photos. Thank you in advance!



Authentic old sandy.


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic old sandy.


SANDY! I tried looking up the color but "tan" was just not quite right! Thank you!


----------



## KarissaAbarquez

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this. I bought it from an online shop.

Longchamp Neo Maroon Medium

View media item 59
View media item 73
View media item 65
View media item 64
View media item 63
View media item 62
View media item 70
View media item 69
View media item 60


Thank you


----------



## KarissaAbarquez

Please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

KarissaAbarquez said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this. I bought it from an online shop.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Maroon Medium
> 
> View media item 59
> View media item 73
> View media item 65
> View media item 64
> View media item 63
> View media item 62
> View media item 70
> View media item 69
> View media item 60
> 
> 
> Thank you


Please post a link to the online seller.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Name: Longchamp Canvas Le Pliage in Tartan Print
Seller: Clementine
Post: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...canvas-pliage-handbag-longchamp-2783659.shtml

I don't know if it's just me, or does this look really dodgy? The print looks like they ripped it straight off Burberry, and the leather bits just look wrong to me. I've never even bought a LP with the tags put THROUGH the canvas like that! :O :O

Edit: not to mention the interior! And the embossing...


----------



## G Mariano

Hi, can you pls help me authenticate my Neo Medium in Graphite. (I've been checking if there's really a graphite color on Neo's line but I can't confirm it, the seller says he's 101% sure there is a graphite color since it depends on the country) anyways I bought is from @chefecho from IG. Here are the photos...

image 1
image 2
image 3
image 4
image 5
image 6

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

G Mariano said:


> Hi, can you pls help me authenticate my Neo Medium in Graphite. (I've been checking if there's really a graphite color on Neo's line but I can't confirm it, the seller says he's 101% sure there is a graphite color since it depends on the country) anyways I bought is from @chefecho from IG. Here are the photos...
> 
> image 1
> image 2
> image 3
> image 4
> image 5
> image 6
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## G Mariano

Also PLEASE authenticate my 2 years old LP Long handle medium graphite; bought it in a local store who sell authentic bags from abroad. But I just wanted to check coz I never had the urge to do it until now.lol

Thanks again in advance.

image 1
image 2
image 3
image 4
image 5
image 6
image 7
image 8


----------



## G Mariano

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


Thanks. now I know.


----------



## KarissaAbarquez

EGBDF said:


> Please post a link to the online seller.



Here's the link for the online seller https://m.facebook.com/wednesdaywashdays

thank you


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hello, please authenticate. The first time it was fake good thing ebay and paypal refunded my money. What about this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282079471812


----------



## Mikaela2141




----------



## EGBDF

KarissaAbarquez said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this. I bought it from an online shop.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Maroon Medium
> 
> View media item 59
> View media item 73
> View media item 65
> View media item 64
> View media item 63
> View media item 62
> View media item 70
> View media item 69
> View media item 60
> 
> 
> Thank you





KarissaAbarquez said:


> Here's the link for the online seller https://m.facebook.com/wednesdaywashdays
> 
> thank you



Sorry, this is fake.


----------



## EGBDF

Mikaela2141 said:


> View attachment 3396868


fake.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Thank you so much!


----------



## G Mariano

Please help authenticating this...thanks



G Mariano said:


> Also PLEASE authenticate my 2 years old LP Long handle medium graphite; bought it in a local store who sell authentic bags from abroad. But I just wanted to check coz I never had the urge to do it until now.lol
> 
> Thanks again in advance.
> 
> image 1
> image 2
> image 3
> image 4
> image 5
> image 6
> image 7
> image 8


----------



## missvic

Dear authenticators,
please authenticate this bag from Reebonz.
This is my first time purchase...

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small bleuet.
Appreciate if can help me to authenticate the bag..


----------



## goldfish19

missvic said:


> Dear authenticators,
> please authenticate this bag from Reebonz.
> This is my first time purchase...
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small bleuet.
> Appreciate if can help me to authenticate the bag..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397401
> View attachment 3397399
> View attachment 3397397
> View attachment 3397384
> View attachment 3397383
> View attachment 3397384
> View attachment 3397383
> View attachment 3397384
> View attachment 3397393
> View attachment 3397397
> View attachment 3397398
> View attachment 3397399
> View attachment 3397400
> View attachment 3397401
> View attachment 3397402
> View attachment 3397402



Authentic.


----------



## missvic

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.




Wow~ thank you so much, finally i can breath now


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hello All!!! 
Kindly try to comply with our format on page one...  we are trying to get the Authenticate this Longchamp thread organized like the other Authentication threads. There might be a unifying format from the forum handlers soon and for the meantime...kindly follow first page. Thank you so much!


----------



## Angel Syn

Hi Authenticators,

I need your help to authenticate this small black Longchamp Neo.
My first purchase from an online app called Carousell.
Please let me know if I'm posting this wrong, I have a deadline for item to be returned.
Your help is much appreciated!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

Can you please add a link or name of the specific seller?


----------



## Angel Syn

Hi EGBDF,

Here is the link of the seller on Carousell 
https://carousell.com/minmintiang?page=12

Thank you in advance


----------



## Angel Syn

EGBDF said:


> Can you please add a link or name of the specific seller?


Here is the link of the seller on Carousell 
https://carousell.com/minmintiang?page=12


----------



## EGBDF

Angel Syn said:


> Hi EGBDF,
> 
> Here is the link of the seller on Carousell
> https://carousell.com/minmintiang?page=12
> 
> Thank you in advance


It is fake.


----------



## Angel Syn

EGBDF said:


> It is fake.


Thank you for helping out!
Can I know what is the reason of it being fake?


----------



## Dazzling_grace

Can you guys help me authenticate this 
Longchamp Neo medium, color black
Your help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello All!!!
> Kindly try to comply with our format on page one...  we are trying to get the Authenticate this Longchamp thread organized like the other Authentication threads. There might be a unifying format from the forum handlers soon and for the meantime...kindly follow first page. Thank you so much!



Please read.


----------



## bakeacookie

Name: Legende Satchel
Seller: Nordstrom Rack

I've never seen this one so I'm just being cautious.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Name: not sure
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> I've never seen this one so I'm just being cautious.
> 
> View attachment 3398456
> 
> View attachment 3398457
> 
> View attachment 3398458
> 
> View attachment 3398459
> 
> View attachment 3398460
> 
> View attachment 3398461
> 
> View attachment 3398462


Looks like it's from the Legende line


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Looks like it's from the Legende line



Thanks! I'll update the title for reference. [emoji4]


----------



## Cupertino

Dear authenticators,

Please help me to authenticate this
*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small Navy
*Name of the seller*: reebonz.co.id  (i already have the bag with me)
Item No: N/A

thank you so much...


----------



## AP919

Cupertino said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small Navy
> *Name of the seller*: reebonz.co.id  (i already have the bag with me)
> Item No: N/A
> 
> thank you so much...
> 
> View attachment 3398681
> View attachment 3398682
> View attachment 3398683
> View attachment 3398684
> View attachment 3398685
> View attachment 3398686


Just an FYI, your pictures are not clear, and you don't have a focused, straight-on picture of the tag. (though I already have an idea of what the authenticators may say)  However, they generally will not provide an opinion without pictures that are "within the rules," aka easy to identify whether a bag is real or not.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...998015?hash=item3ac7037dff:g:2GoAAOSwgY9Xd8Jm


----------



## EGBDF

Mikaela2141 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...998015?hash=item3ac7037dff:g:2GoAAOSwgY9Xd8Jm


No


----------



## Purple6

Helloo..
Please do me favour to authenticate this bag for me
LP Cuir Medium Fuschia
Seller: sgra3209
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252447474154?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Apologies the inner tag might be too small but thats all I was given. TIA 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 always


----------



## Purple6

and another one please
LP Cuir Small Brown
Seller: yum00115
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291804776019?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Purple6

Last one Thanks 
LP Cuir Black Small
Seller: cheekyboy07
	

		
			
		

		
	




Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272292567316?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cupertino

i'm sorry for the last post, maybe the picture didn't clear or focus enough..

Dear authenticators,

Please help me to authenticate this
*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small Navy
*Name of the seller*: reebonz.co.id (i already have the bag with me)
Item No: N/A

thank you so much...
















or if you need the full size picture, please kindly open the links below
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwR2tnZnZBMzg4NTg/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwTnRnUWtEaDNVb00/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwbkttbHd2ZUlVbEU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwWlh2OXB3cWhOdDQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwOFpwTTROV1pEdUU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwQ21SeDFjMmpyR2M/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwOFYyWDktSnhfeWc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwdHN5MmhoTmU2Y0U/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AweWJ2R0dQWVJSOEE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By_Uqu7uv6AwdzdFQU5BOWtwZ00/view?usp=sharing

Or if there's something missing or you need more picture to authenticate,  please tell me which picture you need..



AP919 said:


> Just an FYI, your pictures are not clear, and you don't have a focused, straight-on picture of the tag. (though I already have an idea of what the authenticators may say)  However, they generally will not provide an opinion without pictures that are "within the rules," aka easy to identify whether a bag is real or not.



hi, thank you for your heads up..i've taken better picture..hopefully it can be authenticated..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cupertino said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small Navy
> *Name of the seller*: reebonz.co.id  (i already have the bag with me)
> Item No: N/A
> 
> thank you so much...
> 
> View attachment 3398681
> View attachment 3398682
> View attachment 3398683
> View attachment 3398684
> View attachment 3398685
> View attachment 3398686


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Last one Thanks
> LP Cuir Black Small
> Seller: cheekyboy07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399150
> View attachment 3399151
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272292567316?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> and another one please
> LP Cuir Small Brown
> Seller: yum00115
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291804776019?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3399143
> View attachment 3399145
> View attachment 3399147


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purple6 said:


> Helloo..
> Please do me favour to authenticate this bag for me
> LP Cuir Medium Fuschia
> Seller: sgra3209
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252447474154?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Apologies the inner tag might be too small but thats all I was given. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399134
> View attachment 3399135
> View attachment 3399136
> View attachment 3399137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always


I believe it is the responsibility of the poster to ask the seller for proper photos BEFORE posting here...as stated on page one.


----------



## Cupertino

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much for your fast response


----------



## Purple6

Dazzling_grace said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this
> Longchamp Neo medium, color black
> Your help is appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3397848
> View attachment 3397870
> View attachment 3397853
> View attachment 3397856
> View attachment 3397869
> View attachment 3397851
> View attachment 3397857


Sorry its fake


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> I believe it is the responsibility of the poster to ask the seller for proper photos BEFORE posting here...as stated on page one.


Thanks for your kind reminder...


----------



## Purple6

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks always rx4dsoul


----------



## Hera1121

Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating please.
Longchamp le pliage neo small
i dont have info on where it was bought originally but this is a pre-love item for sale. Thank you.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6tGsWv3YbtBUFk3YVZTeDNQaGM


----------



## Rikermom

*Hi
Please help me authenticate. 
Name/item description/specific item:*Large Cuir, Sunshine Yellow
*Name of the seller*: Linda's Stuff
*I*
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:https://www.ebay.com/itm/201615252412 *
*Thank you. *


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> *Hi
> Please help me authenticate.
> Name/item description/specific item:*Large Cuir, Sunshine Yellow
> *Name of the seller*: Linda's Stuff
> *I*
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:https://www.ebay.com/itm/201615252412 *
> *Thank you. *



It's authentic! [emoji1360]


----------



## Rikermom

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic! [emoji1360]


Oh yey! Thank you.


----------



## Hera1121

Hera1121 said:


> Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating please.
> Longchamp le pliage neo small
> i dont have info on where it was bought originally but this is a pre-love item for sale. Thank you.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6tGsWv3YbtBUFk3YVZTeDNQaGM



Hello I'm new here and would like to participate on other topics as well. But i hope to have this authenticated as one of the first bags i'm planning to have. Please let me know if you have further requirements. thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Hera1121 said:


> Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating please.
> Longchamp le pliage neo small
> i dont have info on where it was bought originally but this is a pre-love item for sale. Thank you.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6tGsWv3YbtBUFk3YVZTeDNQaGM



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I saw this bag from our local selling site (DUBBIZLE) in our country. Sorry, i cant attach the link because im using their dubbizle app. Tia!

Item: LM Cuir
Seller: Leny (Dubbizle)


----------



## goldfish19

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I saw this bag from our local selling site (DUBBIZLE) in our country. Sorry, i cant attach the link because im using their dubbizle app. Tia!
> 
> Item: LM Cuir
> Seller: Leny (Dubbizle)
> 
> View attachment 3400802
> View attachment 3400803
> View attachment 3400804
> View attachment 3400805
> View attachment 3400806
> View attachment 3400807
> View attachment 3400808
> View attachment 3400809
> View attachment 3400810
> View attachment 3400811



Very bad fake [emoji107]


----------



## Hera1121

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry



Thank you!


----------



## winnie.c.

Hi, will appreciate your help in authenticating. Thank you in advance! 

Longchamp Le PLIAGE NEO
Seller:
http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-handbag-black-7878033.html


----------



## goldfish19

winnie.c. said:


> Hi, will appreciate your help in authenticating. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Le PLIAGE NEO



Kindly read page one to see the format. Seller information is required. Thank you


----------



## winnie.c.

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly read page one to see the format. Seller information is required. Thank you



Thank you for your kind reminder!


----------



## EGBDF

winnie.c. said:


> Hi, will appreciate your help in authenticating. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Le PLIAGE NEO
> Seller:
> http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-medium-handbag-black-7878033.html


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## winnie.c.

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, it's fake.


Thank you for your prompt reply!


----------



## littlewhitebear

If someone could authenticate this bag for me that would be great! I went thrifting today and found this for.... $3.99!!!!  Comparing it to my other ones, it's looking pretty good however there are some things I am a little iffy about such as the tag and the "LONGCHAMP" on the back.  Hopefully I'll get good news and if not we'll it was only $4[emoji14]

Thanks in advance!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3401819[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3401824


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlewhitebear said:


> If someone could authenticate this bag for me that would be great! I went thrifting today and found this for.... $3.99!!!!  Comparing it to my other ones, it's looking pretty good however there are some things I am a little iffy about such as the tag and the "LONGCHAMP" on the back.  Hopefully I'll get good news and if not we'll it was only $4[emoji14]
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401810
> View attachment 3401811
> View attachment 3401812
> View attachment 3401813
> View attachment 3401814
> View attachment 3401816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]3401819[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401820
> View attachment 3401824


It's Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Guys, please just follow format on page one. It's very easy and simple to follow.+ it Makes it easy for the authenticators to look over and determine your item's authenticity if there's not much chatter on the page and all the necessary photos infos and links are in place! 
Thank you!!!  [emoji11]


----------



## littlewhitebear

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.


thank you!!


----------



## Pk0409

Would like if you could help me authentic the longchamp neo le pillage. Thanks


----------



## Pk0409

Hi, I brought this emerald green longchamp neo le pliage(Small size) with this seller online https://carousell.com/longchampholics 
. Would like if you can help me to authenticate whether this bag is authentic. Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Pk0409 said:


> Hi, I brought this emerald green longchamp neo le pliage(Small size) with this seller online https://carousell.com/longchampholics
> . Would like if you can help me to authenticate whether this bag is authentic. Thanks


This is fake.


----------



## Pk0409

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.


 Okay, thanks. I would just like to know, how do you see it. Is it because of the sling or the tag in the bag?


----------



## AP919

Please read the instructions for posting, as well as many, many other posts that say that information about why items are fake cannot be disclosed.  Many counterfeiters monitor the threads, and information about why items are fake will not be told to people, because then counterfeiters will make their items "better."

Just know it's a bad fake, and if you look at the receipt, you can tell it's fake right away by the size of the receipt, "suite" is spelled wrong, and nowhere in  America does any business or anyone put the date before the month.  Here, it's MM/DD, not DD/MM.  That's a big giveaway, too.  The receipt doesn't look like one from any LC boutique, anyway.  Either way, "suite" is spelled like "suit."

Also, now that I'm looking at it, the tax rate is wrong.  Las Vegas is 8.15%, not 8.1%. 

That's all aside from the fact that this neo is about 2 years old, and the receipt is from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga

Hello I would like to seek help to authenticate my Longchamp Neo 
Navy Blue, Medium short handle that I bought in Beyond Trend Online store.

Thank you in advance  
Mai.


----------



## AP919

Jemima Bautista Muga said:


> Hello I would like to seek help to authenticate my Longchamp Neo
> Navy Blue, Medium short handle that I bought in Beyond Trend Online store.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mai.



Yet again, another person did not follow the format.  You are missing the plastic tag and didn't follow the rest of the format, though I am not opining on anything else:

*Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST -- example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*
Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*
Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
*
Ensure that your links open*.

Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.


----------



## goldfish19

Jemima Bautista Muga said:


> Hello I would like to seek help to authenticate my Longchamp Neo
> Navy Blue, Medium short handle that I bought in Beyond Trend Online store.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mai.



I see some red flags but, if the bag is in your possession, kindly post a clear shot of the plastic tag (where you will find made in country and some numbers). No flash, natural light.


----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga

Jemima Bautista Muga said:


> Hello I would like to seek help to authenticate my Longchamp Neo
> Navy Blue, Medium short handle that I bought in Beyond Trend Online store.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mai.


here is other details of the bag.. ty so much


----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags but, if the bag is in your possession, kindly post a clear shot of the plastic tag (where you will find made in country and some numbers). No flash, natural light.


----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga

Hello and ty so much for a quick response. Here is the plastic tag..


----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga




----------



## Jemima Bautista Muga

here is the plastic tag. ty so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jemima Bautista Muga said:


> Hello I would like to seek help to authenticate my Longchamp Neo
> Navy Blue, Medium short handle that I bought in Beyond Trend Online store.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mai.


Those are fake sticker codes. 
Likely a fake bag as well. 

Next time, Please follow format as one of the members have tried to remind us...again.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there! I found this locally at a consignment shop and would love to know the style name and if its authentic. Given the snap button and the line under the horse & rider and canvas/twill lining it seems vintage. I can always return it if it is not, but there were enough signs of it being authentic that I bought it. Happy to provide more pictures. It measures 19" across x 11" tall and 7" deep. It's rectangle on the bottom and has a pocket behind the leather flap.

Name/item description/specific item: I don't know.
Name of the seller: bought at local consignment shop
Item no.: n/a
Plastic ID tag: none that I can find

Belle


----------



## rx4dsoul

Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! I found this locally at a consignment shop and would love to know the style name and if its authentic. Given the snap button and the line under the horse & rider and canvas/twill lining it seems vintage. I can always return it if it is not, but there were enough signs of it being authentic that I bought it. Happy to provide more pictures. It measures 19" across x 11" tall and 7" deep. It's rectangle on the bottom and has a pocket behind the leather flap.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: I don't know.
> Name of the seller: bought at local consignment shop
> Item no.: n/a
> Plastic ID tag: none that I can find
> 
> Belle
> 
> View attachment 3406038
> View attachment 3406039
> View attachment 3406040
> View attachment 3406041


I need a pic of the zipper pull. Thanks.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Oops! Took it and forgot to load it up! Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## Belleetbonne




----------



## rx4dsoul

Belleetbonne said:


> View attachment 3406045


Authentic!


----------



## Belleetbonne

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic!



Thank you rx4dsoul! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## smaine

Hi there,

I would like to know if this is an authentic bag. I really like the colour but I'm second guessing its authenticity because there isn't much about this colour when I looked it up online.

*Name/item description/specific item: *Small Le Pliage Neo in green (? not sure of the exact name for the colour)
*Name of the seller*: ShoppingAvenue (http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...LIAGE-NEO-SERIES-TOTE-BAG-1512-1515/471132114)
*Item no*.: NA

Here's the link to the pictures:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qj4ebrxhmorrd5p/AAAptF87ZWHhbhE1tnjL0Ezta?dl=0

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## EGBDF

smaine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to know if this is an authentic bag. I really like the colour but I'm second guessing its authenticity because there isn't much about this colour when I looked it up online.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Small Le Pliage Neo in green (? not sure of the exact name for the colour)
> *Name of the seller*: ShoppingAvenue (http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...LIAGE-NEO-SERIES-TOTE-BAG-1512-1515/471132114)
> *Item no*.: NA
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qj4ebrxhmorrd5p/AAAptF87ZWHhbhE1tnjL0Ezta?dl=0
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


This is fake.


----------



## AP919

smaine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to know if this is an authentic bag. I really like the colour but I'm second guessing its authenticity because there isn't much about this colour when I looked it up online.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Small Le Pliage Neo in green (? not sure of the exact name for the colour)
> *Name of the seller*: ShoppingAvenue (http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...LIAGE-NEO-SERIES-TOTE-BAG-1512-1515/471132114)
> *Item no*.: NA
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qj4ebrxhmorrd5p/AAAptF87ZWHhbhE1tnjL0Ezta?dl=0
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



I'm not one of the authenticators, but I can tell you that bag is fake for one good reason -- the website you sent has bags in colors that were never available.  Neos haven't been available in THAT many colors.

Bloomingdale's exclusive blue
Bloomingdale's exclusive hydrangea  (called Fuschia in Europe)
Emerald green
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Clementine
Pebble
Beige
Opera (dark red)
Poppy (lighter red)
Grey 
Khaki
Pink
I saw a new red similar to Opera in Bloomies -- I think it was called "Rose."

Sorry if I forgot any!  But those are all I can think of for sure.


----------



## smaine

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.



Oh well.. thanks anyway!


----------



## smaine

AP919 said:


> I'm not one of the authenticators, but I can tell you that bag is fake for one good reason -- the website you sent has bags in colors that were never available.  Neos haven't been available in THAT many colors.
> 
> Bloomingdale's exclusive blue
> Bloomingdale's exclusive hydrangea  (called Fuschia in Europe)
> Emerald green
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Clementine
> Pebble
> Beige
> Opera (dark red)
> Poppy (lighter red)
> Grey
> Khaki
> Pink
> I saw a new red similar to Opera in Bloomies -- I think it was called "Rose."
> 
> Sorry if I forgot any!  But those are all I can think of for sure.



Yup, I thought so too. Thanks for the info still (:


----------



## Verbana

Hi my sister recently bought me this  black LC , not too familiar with the design name though . Would be of great help if you guys authenticate it


----------



## goldfish19

Please read page one of this thread and kindly follow proper format. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Verbana said:


> View attachment 3408372
> View attachment 3408373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my sister recently bought me this  black LC , not too familiar with the design name though . Would be of great help if you guys authenticate it


Please read page one of this thread and kindly follow proper format. Thank you!


----------



## Rikermom

Hi
Please help me authenticate. 
Name/item description/specific item:medium cuir/brown
Name of the seller: Zuksta
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:https://www.ebay.com/itm/232009065851
Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate.
> Name/item description/specific item:medium cuir/brown
> Name of the seller: Zuksta
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:https://www.ebay.com/itm/232009065851
> Thank you.



I don't see any red flags but to be sure, please ask the seller to provide a photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## stylishforless.ph

Hi can you help me authenticate this please? I bought this online last year and want to make sure it's authentic. It was my first expensive bag and I am totally clueless on how to spot fakes. Thank you so much in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	









Item: LP Neo Medium in Opera Red
Seller: I forgot the name


----------



## goldfish19

stylishforless.ph said:


> View attachment 3410150
> View attachment 3410151
> View attachment 3410152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you help me authenticate this please? I bought this online last year and want to make sure it's authentic. It was my first expensive bag and I am totally clueless on how to spot fakes. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410150
> View attachment 3410151
> View attachment 3410152
> View attachment 3410153
> View attachment 3410154
> View attachment 3410155
> 
> 
> Item: LP Neo Medium in Opera Red
> Seller: I forgot the name



Are you the seller of this item?


----------



## stylishforless.ph

Y


goldfish19 said:


> Are you the seller of this item?
> 
> View attachment 3410310


Yes ma'am, i wanted to make sure im selling an authentic longchamp, otherwise im gonna remove the ad.


----------



## rx4dsoul

stylishforless.ph said:


> Y
> 
> Yes ma'am, i wanted to make sure im selling an authentic longchamp, otherwise im gonna remove the ad.


Im afraid we cannot authenticate for sellers. Perhaps you can use a paid professional authentication service? Might also be of use especially in cases where a client of yours questions authenticity...you can present them with a certificate which we cannot provide here. Good luck!


----------



## Lin Shihui

Hi all, please help to authenticate the item. I have bought it recently via carousell and I have doubts on its authencity after receiving the item from seller after reading through the past replies under this thread. The item do smell like real leather but I'm really not sure about it now.  TIA! 

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp cuir *
*Name of the seller*: http://carousell.com/p/60242620
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: as attached


----------



## goldfish19

Lin Shihui said:


> Hi all, please help to authenticate the item. I have bought it recently via carousell and I have doubts on its authencity after receiving the item from seller after reading through the past replies under this thread. The item do smell like real leather but I'm really not sure about it now.  TIA!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp cuir *
> *Name of the seller*: http://carousell.com/p/60242620
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: as attached



This is fake in my opinion. Sorry!


----------



## Lin Shihui

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake in my opinion. Sorry!


Awww thank you! At least what I could do is to report the seller in case of future scams.


----------



## nddhong

Hi all, I have bought this Pilage size small from my friend, she ordered from Lazada Singapore. But I just used it for only 2 days and found that this one side of the handle has been loose and after that when I pull out the thread, the handle was totally de-attached. Then I google the signatures to spot the fake bag, there are 2 signs I found it's fake: the trace of the jockey and the plastic tag.
Pls check for me if it's authentic or not? Thank you so much!


----------



## Rikermom

Hi
Please help me authenticate. 
*Name/item description/specific item:*Medium Cuir, Teal Blue
*Name of the seller*: Rohrsand
*Link to the item/link to the photos:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152167385214*
Thank you.


----------



## Rikermom

Hi
Please help me authenticate another one. 
*Name/item description/specific item:*LC Amethyst Python Leather bag
*Name of the seller*: Stila514
*Link to the item/link to the photos:*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222190617408
Thank you.


----------



## AP919

Rikermom said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate another one.
> *Name/item description/specific item:*LC Amethyst Python Leather bag
> *Name of the seller*: Stila514
> *Link to the item/link to the photos:*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222190617408
> Thank you.



Authenticity issues aside, I don't know where you live, but I would be VERY careful if this has any real python because python is illegal in California.  I have to look up the laws of selling it if it's already in CA, but stores in CA *CANNOT* sell python.


----------



## mulberryforme

Please could you give me your opinion on if this bag, that I recently bought is authentic?

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir


Thank you so much!


----------



## AP919

Rikermom said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate another one.
> *Name/item description/specific item:*LC Amethyst Python Leather bag
> *Name of the seller*: Stila514
> *Link to the item/link to the photos:*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222190617408
> Thank you.





AP919 said:


> Authenticity issues aside, I don't know where you live, but I would be VERY careful if this has any real python because python is illegal in California.  I have to look up the laws of selling it if it's already in CA, but stores in CA *CANNOT* sell python.



It _*IS*_ illegal to buy the python from a seller in California, too.  I would stay away. 



California Penal Code Section 653q.  It is unlawful to import into this state for commercial
purposes, to possess with intent to sell, or to sell within the
state, the dead body, or any part or product thereof, of any seal.
   Any person who violates any provision of this section is guilty of
a misdemeanor and shall be subject to a fine of not less than one
thousand dollars ($1,000) and not to exceed five thousand dollars
($5,000) or imprisonment in the county jail for not to exceed six
months, or both such fine and imprisonment, for each violation.


Information Regarding CA Penal Code Section 653o This law, enacted in 1970 makes it unlawful to, “. . . import into this state for commercial purposes, to possess with intent to sell, or to sell within the state, the dead body, or any part or product thereof, of any polar bear, leopard, ocelot, tiger, cheetah, jaguar, sable antelope, wolf (Canis lupus), zebra, whale, cobra, python, sea turtle, colobus monkey, kangaroo, vicuna, sea otter, free-roaming feral horse, dolphin or porpoise (Delphinidae), Spanish lynx, or elephant.”

I took those directly from the CA websites, not from a third party.   Illegal listings = bad idea and probably fake.


----------



## xox.lacherie

Hi ladies,
Please help me with authenticating this . Thanks so much!
*Name/item description*: LP Large Long Handle Shopper in Ecru LP
*Name of the seller*: db3777
*Link to the item/attached photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/291799950362?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Rikermom

Thanks everyone. Will stay away from the item.


----------



## xox.lacherie

xox.lacherie said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help me with authenticating this . Thanks so much!
> *Name/item description*: LP Large Long Handle Shopper in Ecru LP
> *Name of the seller*: db3777
> *Link to the item/attached photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/291799950362?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Additional, clearer pictures of the back and zipper:


----------



## rx4dsoul

xox.lacherie said:


> Additional, clearer pictures of the back and zipper:


This is Authentic.
Thank you for following our format!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nddhong said:


> Hi all, I have bought this Pilage size small from my friend, she ordered from Lazada Singapore. But I just used it for only 2 days and found that this one side of the handle has been loose and after that when I pull out the thread, the handle was totally de-attached. Then I google the signatures to spot the fake bag, there are 2 signs I found it's fake: the trace of the jockey and the plastic tag.
> Pls check for me if it's authentic or not? Thank you so much!


Sorry...we cannot authenticate for you. 
1. No format 
2. I see some discrepancies with the item (tag vs materials) and I feel that authentication for this one has to be done with item on hand rather than thru photos alone.


----------



## xox.lacherie

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.
> Thank you for following our format!


Thank you!! You've made my day!


----------



## mulberryforme

Please could someone have a look at this bag for me. The listing has ended but here is the info and additional pictures.


----------



## mulberryforme

*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Cuir 
*Name of the seller*: 2015-hurt
*Item no*.: 222160157438
*Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222160157438?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

mulberryforme said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Cuir
> *Name of the seller*: 2015-hurt
> *Item no*.: 222160157438
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222160157438?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sellers photos were taken with flash. Yours are blurry. Please take better photos. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate another one.
> *Name/item description/specific item:*LC Amethyst Python Leather bag
> *Name of the seller*: Stila514
> *Link to the item/link to the photos:*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222190617408
> Thank you.



I think this is just snakeskin, not Python. But I'm not 100% sure. 
Also, this is authentic.


----------



## mulberryforme

mulberryforme said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Cuir
> *Name of the seller*: 2015-hurt
> *Item no*.: 222160157438
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222160157438?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry - I will try and add some better photos. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## goldfish19

mulberryforme said:


> Sorry - I will try and add some better photos. Thanks for getting back to me.



No red flags. Authentic.


----------



## humminahummina

Hello, ladies! I'm looking to purchase a camel Le Pliage Cuir and found two NWT eBay listings. Can you please see if either of them might be authenticated? Both sellers have very little feedback, and the second bag just looks especially...off? Thank you very much!

*Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir in Camel
*Name of the seller: *huangzhao992008
*Item no.:* 172281105456
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Camel-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Handbag-Crossbody-Tote-NWT-/172281105456?hash=item281cc10c30:gO0AAOSw~OVWt9~J <--- The emoji won't come out! It's "colon P"


----------



## humminahummina

This is the second listing. It offers several colors, so please select the camel option from the drop-down menu to see the photos. It looks "off" to me for a variety of reasons: (1) there's a huge space between the L and O on the dustbag, and font and colors don't match what I normally see, (2) the flap looks too large (but that could be due to the camera angle), (3) the vertical seams seem too far apart, so the bag isn't split into equal thirds (though maybe this is because it's not lying flat), and (4) the zipper/length looks too short for this size (i.e., the zipper doesn't extend much beyond the handles on either side). Thanks!
*
Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Cuir in Camel
*Name of the seller: *mymisctreasures
*Item no.:* 262500501229
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Longchamp-Glove-Soft-Leather-Handbags-made-in-France-388-BIN-/262500501229?var=561325350725&hash=item3d1e3fc6ed:g:fVoAAOSwbYZXYcJz


----------



## goldfish19

humminahummina said:


> This is the second listing. It offers several colors, so please select the camel option from the drop-down menu to see the photos. Thanks!
> *
> Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Camel
> *Name of the seller: *mymisctreasures
> *Item no.:* 262500501229
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Le-Plia...350725&hash=item3d1e3fc6ed:g:fVoAAOSwbYZXYcJz



All fake


----------



## goldfish19

humminahummina said:


> Hello, ladies! I'm looking to purchase a camel Le Pliage Cuir and found two NWT eBay listings. Can you please see if either of them might be authenticated? Both sellers have very little feedback, and the second bag especially just looks kind of...off? Thank you very much!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Camel
> *Name of the seller: *huangzhao992008
> *Item no.:* 172281105456
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-C...105456?hash=item281cc10c30:g:PO0AAOSw~OVWt9~J



No red flags but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside.


----------



## humminahummina

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside.


Okay, I've asked the seller to upload a photo and will update when she does. Thanks!

Thank you for confirming my suspicions about the second listing! (Sorry, I didn't see that you had already responded to my second post before I finished editing it with my reasons!)


----------



## adore.123

Hi 
Can an expert help to authenticate this bag please? Happy to send more pics. Thanks a lot.


----------



## adore.123

Sorry accidentally reloaded this photo.


----------



## goldfish19

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> Can an expert help to authenticate this bag please? Happy to send more pics. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418810
> View attachment 3418811
> View attachment 3418812
> View attachment 3418813
> View attachment 3418814
> View attachment 3418815
> View attachment 3418816
> View attachment 3418818
> View attachment 3418819



Kindly read page one of this thread to see the proper format and the guidelines on what photos we need. Thank you!


----------



## meepmeepmeep

*Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small/Medium Long Handle *

Hi,

I’m looking for a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black and I’ve found the following on Ebay.

*Seller name:*  81978mlf
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322201039226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=511106284457&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Seller name:*  terzi-pavl
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252468731798?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=551340679912&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Something tells me they might be fake because they’re way below retail price, and also I haven’t seen a small or medium Neo anywhere else with 2 long handles (excuse my ignorance if these do exist). The sellers both claim the bags are authentic in the listings.

Would really appreciate if you could help me confirm if they are authentic.

Thanks!


----------



## adore.123

Hi

Sorry for my earlier bad post. I hope this post format is correct. I already bought the item thinking is authentic till I got a feedback which implies otherwise. 

Item name: Longchamp Color block crossbody
Seller name:Kalistacm
Link: 
Cool find: Reserved. Brand New Authentic Longchamp Cross Body for $190 http://carousell.com/p/55645675

Please find more photos below. The plastic care label which is behind the leather country of origin label is very difficult to take clearly as difficult to access.


----------



## goldfish19

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for my earlier bad post. I hope this post format is correct. I already bought the item thinking is authentic till I got a feedback which implies otherwise.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Color block crossbody
> Seller name:Kalistacm
> Link:
> Cool find: Reserved. Brand New Authentic Longchamp Cross Body for $190 http://carousell.com/p/55645675
> 
> Please find more photos below. The plastic care label which is behind the leather country of origin label is very difficult to take clearly as difficult to access.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418971
> View attachment 3418972
> View attachment 3418974
> View attachment 3418976
> View attachment 3418977
> View attachment 3418978
> View attachment 3418979
> View attachment 3418980
> View attachment 3418981
> View attachment 3418982


I see some red flags, but it's hard to make a call when the photos are either taken with flash or blurry. Photos need to be taken in natural light, macro setting (close up but not blurry), especially of the small leather square tag and plastic tag.


----------



## EGBDF

meepmeepmeep said:


> *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small/Medium Long Handle *
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black and I’ve found the following on Ebay.
> 
> *Seller name:*  81978mlf
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322201039226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=511106284457&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Seller name:*  terzi-pavl
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252468731798?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=551340679912&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Something tells me they might be fake because they’re way below retail price, and also I haven’t seen a small or medium Neo anywhere else with 2 long handles (excuse my ignorance if these do exist). The sellers both claim the bags are authentic in the listings.
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could help me confirm if they are authentic.
> 
> Thanks!


You are correct to have suspicions. I would avoid these sellers. The bags can't be authenticated from the photos provided.


----------



## Arcee Miranda

Hello! I am new here and I wanted to know if how can i know if LC Neo is fake?


----------



## AP919

Arcee Miranda said:


> Hello! I am new here and I wanted to know if how can i know if LC Neo is fake?



You may post a bag by following the rules on page 1, which have also been posted several times recently.  No one will reveal "what makes a Longchamp fake" because counterfeiters read the forums just as we do, and then it makes then "make better fakes," and that's not fair to anyone.


----------



## Arcee Miranda

AP919 said:


> You may post a bag by following the rules on page 1, which have also been posted several times recently.  No one will reveal "what makes a Longchamp fake" because counterfeiters read the forums just as we do, and then it makes then "make better fakes," and that's not fair to anyone.


Oh, I'm sorry. I have a blog about spotting the not thebaginvestigator.com and I receive tons of email about LC Neo.


----------



## AP919

Arcee Miranda said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I have a blog about spotting the not thebaginvestigator.com and I receive tons of email about LC Neo.



I'm not sure what you mean about "spotting the not," but again, nothing will be revealed because counterfeiters should not be privy to this information.


----------



## humminahummina

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside.


Update: The seller uploaded photos of the leather and plastic tags!


----------



## meepmeepmeep

EGBDF said:


> You are correct to have suspicions. I would avoid these sellers. The bags can't be authenticated from the photos provided.


Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

humminahummina said:


> Update: The seller uploaded photos of the leather and plastic tags!


Authentic!


----------



## humminahummina

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic!


Yay!! Thank you so much!


----------



## adore.123

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags, but it's hard to make a call when the photos are either taken with flash or blurry. Photos need to be taken in natural light, macro setting (close up but not blurry), especially of the small leather square tag and plastic tag.



Hi

Thanks a lot for your time. I got my hubby to help me out this time and I hope the photos are clear enough else  please let me know and we will try again 
Please note the plastic label actual text is very clear but we couldn't take a clear pic of it.


----------



## goldfish19

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time. I got my hubby to help me out this time and I hope the photos are clear enough else  please let me know and we will try again
> Please note the plastic label actual text is very clear but we couldn't take a clear pic of it.
> View attachment 3420127
> View attachment 3420129
> View attachment 3420130
> View attachment 3420131
> View attachment 3420132
> View attachment 3420133
> View attachment 3420138
> View attachment 3420142
> View attachment 3420145
> View attachment 3420147



Fake in my opinion. Sorry.


----------



## adore.123

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion. Sorry.



Thank you for your help hopefully I will be able to get my refund back.


----------



## balletdune

Hi everyone!
I've been wanting to purchase a Longchamp Le Pleige Neo. There's an online seller selling the small size for about $150, but she claimed they are authentic
	

		
			
		

		
	





This was the picture sent by the seller. Came with dustbag and even paperbag. I haven't asked for the pictures of inside bag, I was wonderin about the plastic cover on the handle. I thought the authentic bag don't use plastic but use paper instead? 
Is it fake? And yeah the cheap price kinda makes me think it was fake but I am more concerned about the plastic thing. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## goldfish19

balletdune said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been wanting to purchase a Longchamp Le Pleige Neo. There's an online seller selling the small size for about $150, but she claimed they are authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421019
> 
> 
> 
> This was the picture sent by the seller. Came with dustbag and even paperbag. I haven't asked for the pictures of inside bag, I was wonderin about the plastic cover on the handle. I thought the authentic bag don't use plastic but use paper instead?
> Is it fake? And yeah the cheap price kinda makes me think it was fake but I am more concerned about the plastic thing.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Please read page 1 of this thread. Authentication requires the post to follow the proper format. You may repost again when you have all the photos needed. Thank you 

side note: paper bags, dust bags, receipts don't make the bag authentic. Only the bag itself can tell us that.


----------



## Arcee Miranda

stylishforless.ph said:


> View attachment 3410150
> View attachment 3410151
> View attachment 3410152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you help me authenticate this please? I bought this online last year and want to make sure it's authentic. It was my first expensive bag and I am totally clueless on how to spot fakes. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410150
> View attachment 3410151
> View attachment 3410152
> View attachment 3410153
> View attachment 3410154
> View attachment 3410155
> 
> 
> Item: LP Neo Medium in Opera Red
> Seller: I forgot the name


Are your bags from the bag master?


----------



## Emerald19

Hello I'm new here and would like to participate on other topics as well. I would like to request if you can help me find out whether this bag is authentic.I bought this emerald green longchamp neo le pliage(Medium size) from Little Bag Man Shop Trading through Lazada.
Thanks


----------



## Emerald19

More photos


----------



## humminahummina

Hi! Can you please authenticate this large Pliage Cuir? Someone from Longchamp verified the 10-digit tag number as belonging to this color over the phone, but I don't know if that's enough to convince me. The main zipper is different from the zipper inside (no engravings), and there's a tiny metal circular thing on one of the inside pockets (see photos). Is that normal? Also, can you tell me what the official name of this color is? The phone representative only said "a blue". Thanks!

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Large (not sure of color)
*Name of the seller*: Bought already
*Item no*.: N/A

More photos in my next post!


----------



## humminahummina

Second batch of images. Four more photos left in third post!


----------



## goldfish19

humminahummina said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this large Pliage Cuir? Someone from Longchamp verified the 10-digit tag number as belonging to this color over the phone, but I don't know if that's enough to convince me. The main zipper is different from the zipper inside (no engravings), and there's a tiny metal circular thing on one of the inside pockets (see photos). Is that normal? Also, can you tell me what the official name of this color is? The phone representative only said "a blue". Thanks!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Large (not sure of color)
> *Name of the seller*: Bought already
> *Item no*.: N/A
> 
> More photos in my next post!



Seller info is required. Thank you!


----------



## humminahummina

I took several photos of this bag under different lighting in an attempt to capture its true color, but wasn't successful. In the end, I had to edit one of the photos on my computer to get it as close to the real thing as possible, so the last picture in this series is the truest representation of this specific blue (the one with the yellow-ish background). It's kind of turquoise-ish, but maybe someone more knowledgeable can tell me what the official name is? Thank you so much!


----------



## humminahummina

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info is required. Thank you!


Okay, let me pull it up!


----------



## humminahummina

*Seller:* karacal3 (from Poshmark)

EDIT: Also, the bag isn't new; I don't know why she left its old store tag loop on, but I thought I'd mention that just in case! The black splotches on the front are pretty deep indents. I'm not sure if something heavy and black caused this kind of staining or if the hide of the animal was already like this. Thoughts?

EDIT 2: Oh, another reason why I'm afraid it's fake is because the main zipper isn't sewn directly into the edges of the bag. I don't know if that's normal -- please see the little gaps in one of the photos of my first post. Thanks!


----------



## Emerald19

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag
Longchamp neo
Size: medium
Color: emerald green
Seller: Little Bag Man Shop Trading
Thank you very much


----------



## CocoMademoiselle90

Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *
Size: Medium
Color: Black

Hello everyone!
An online seller is claiming that this *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Medium) in Black* is authentic. It's being sold at about 90$. I haven't bought it yet because I'm doubting the authenticity. Can someone help me authenticating it?
These are the photos the seller has sent me.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

humminahummina said:


> *Seller:* karacal3 (from Poshmark)
> 
> EDIT: Also, the bag isn't new; I don't know why she left its old store tag loop on, but I thought I'd mention that just in case! The black splotches on the front are pretty deep indents. I'm not sure if something heavy and black caused this kind of staining or if the hide of the animal was already like this. Thoughts?
> 
> EDIT 2: Oh, another reason why I'm afraid it's fake is because the main zipper isn't sewn directly into the edges of the bag. I don't know if that's normal -- please see the little gaps in one of the photos of my first post. Thanks!



It's authentic. From 2012. Color is duck blue. 

The gap on the zipper is normal.


----------



## goldfish19

CocoMademoiselle90 said:


> Hello everyone!
> An online seller is claiming that this *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Medium) in Black* is authentic. It's being sold at about 90$. I haven't bought it yet because I'm doubting the authenticity. Can someone help me authenticating it?
> These are the photos the seller has sent me.
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3422135
> View attachment 3422137
> View attachment 3422140
> View attachment 3422138
> View attachment 3422141
> View attachment 3422143
> View attachment 3422144



Kindly read page one for the format.


----------



## goldfish19

Emerald19 said:


> View attachment 3422147
> View attachment 3422145
> View attachment 3422142
> View attachment 3422139
> View attachment 3422136
> View attachment 3422134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag
> Longchamp neo
> Size: medium
> Color: emerald green
> Seller: Little Bag Man Shop Trading
> Thank you very much



This is fake in my opinion. Sorry


----------



## CocoMademoiselle90

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly read page one for the format.


I edited the post!


----------



## Emerald19

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake in my opinion. Sorry



Hi goldfish19
Thank you so much for the help. 
Is it possible to find out why it's fake? 
So i can request for a refund from the seller.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CocoMademoiselle90

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly read page one for the format.


Post edited! )


----------



## Emerald19

Hello Again. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.

Name: Le Pliage Large Long Handle Black
Seller: EK7Trading

Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

Emerald19 said:


> View attachment 3422157
> View attachment 3422156
> View attachment 3422155
> View attachment 3422154
> View attachment 3422153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Again. Can you please help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Large Long Handle Black
> Seller: EK7Trading
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is Fake.


----------



## Emerald19

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.


Thank you for the quick response
How about this one
Neo emerald green msh
Seller: Little Bag Man Shop Trading
Thanks


----------



## CocoMademoiselle90

Item: LC Le Pliage Neo
Size: Medium
Color: Black
Seller: -

Hello! I need help in authenticating this bag, it was a gift to me by my sister. Thank you very much!
Photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1siudpzdd8auto9/AADUymu47NONhDbK-3674KkTa?dl=0


----------



## sunshinesash

Hey girls, would greatly appreciate help authenticating this item. Interior tag gives me pause due to the two punch-holes in it, plus it was bought preloved by the current seller. 

Item: Le Foulonne Tote in Cognac 
Seller: beetlejuser 
Item No: 152181215597
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/152181215597?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

sunshinesash said:


> Hey girls, would greatly appreciate help authenticating this item. Interior tag gives me pause due to the two punch-holes in it, plus it was bought preloved by the current seller.
> 
> Item: Le Foulonne Tote in Cognac
> Seller: beetlejuser
> Item No: 152181215597
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/152181215597?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic [emoji4]


----------



## sunshinesash

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic [emoji4]


Thanks so much for the speedy reply! I orig thought it was, but after browsing this thread, I was surprised by how many fakes were lurking out there, so just wanted to be sure...especially since the tag had those holes which I haven't seen before. 

You authenticators are amazing, doing this for all of us on your own time and free of charge. Many thanks


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Kindly authenticate this black cuir bag for me. I saw this in an online site (dubizzle) here in uae. I can not attach the link because im using their app. Tia!

Item: Longchamp black cuir 
Seller: Angela (Dubizzle)


----------



## goldfish19

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this black cuir bag for me. I saw this in an online site (dubizzle) here in uae. I can not attach the link because im using their app. Tia!
> 
> Item: Longchamp black cuir
> Seller: Angela (Dubizzle)
> View attachment 3422593
> View attachment 3422594
> View attachment 3422595
> View attachment 3422596
> View attachment 3422597
> View attachment 3422598
> View attachment 3422599
> View attachment 3422600



Fake. Sorry


----------



## humminahummina

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic. From 2012. Color is duck blue.
> 
> The gap on the zipper is normal.


Thank you so much!!  Any idea if the stained dents are natural? (I know it's difficult to judge since you're not seeing them in person, sorry!) If not, I want to clean the bag, but I don't know how to go about that without ruining the leather as wet/dry q-tips haven't worked. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Emerald19 said:


> View attachment 3422235
> View attachment 3422233
> View attachment 3422232
> View attachment 3422231
> 
> Thank you for the quick response
> How about this one
> Neo emerald green msh
> Seller: Little Bag Man Shop Trading
> Thanks


Fake as well. Kindly follow proper format (just fill in the blanks...no extra commentaries needed) and post a link to the item...otherwise your request might not be answered. Thanks.


----------



## trendyaznchica

*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Neo, large, long handle, bilberry

Bought this on Craigslist and wanted to see if it is authentic. I know the tag is worn on the bottom but am hoping the remainder of it contains good information. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

trendyaznchica said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Neo, large, long handle, bilberry
> 
> Bought this on Craigslist and wanted to see if it is authentic. I know the tag is worn on the bottom but am hoping the remainder of it contains good information. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3423271
> View attachment 3423270
> View attachment 3423277
> View attachment 3423278



I think this is a planetes although I'm not 100% certain. I don't see any red flags. I'd wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> I think this is a planetes although I'm not 100% certain. I don't see any red flags. I'd wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


I agree with Goldfish19... its a Planetes (old raisin)...and an authentic one too.


----------



## KH26

Hi! Can you tell me if this Longchamp Le Pilage Neo is authentic or not. 

Item: Large Longchamp Le Pilage Neo
Color: red
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m711140948/
Pics attached with tag 
Thank you!!


----------



## Sarahis

Is this authentic? LLH. Myrtille. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Sarahis said:


> Is this authentic? LLH. Myrtille. Thanks



Please read page 1 and kindly follow proper format. Seller info is required. Thank you.


----------



## Sarahis

LP LLH Myrtille. Seller: my friend said tht she bought this frm france then sold to me.


----------



## trendyaznchica

goldfish19 said:


> I think this is a planetes although I'm not 100% certain. I don't see any red flags. I'd wait for rx4dsoul to comment.





rx4dsoul said:


> I agree with Goldfish19... its a Planetes (old raisin)...and an authentic one too.



Much appreciated!


----------



## bl@ckbutterfly

Hello,

Can someone please confirm if this seller is selling authentic Longchamp Neo?
Small and medium
*Seller: *Deals and Steals Manila

Appreciate your help.


----------



## goldfish19

bl@ckbutterfly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this seller is selling authentic Longchamp Neo?
> Small and medium
> *Seller: *Deals and Steals Manila
> 
> Appreciate your help.



I would stay away.


----------



## bl@ckbutterfly

thank you goldfish19!  sent you a message


----------



## iamG

Hi practically new here and recently bought lc bag
Small neo moss green
Bought it from a friend's friend working as an fa
Said it was from france

Hope you could help me out authenticating the bag thaaaanks!


----------



## maplenight

I have seen this Legende and the seller claims it's real ostrich. But I thought Longchamp only did ostrich imprint. Please help me.

*Name/item description/specific item: Legende in ostrich*
*Name of the seller*: Vestiaire Collective
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gende-leather-handbag-longchamp-2785597.shtml


----------



## littlevoicesinmyhead

*Hi, please help me to authenticate my Longchamp. Got it from a personal shopper online.

Name/item description/specific item* Planetes, Large in Black
*Name of the seller*: Instagram Online seller: Handbags Galore.bn

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlevoicesinmyhead said:


> View attachment 3426405
> View attachment 3426406
> View attachment 3426407
> View attachment 3426408
> View attachment 3426409
> View attachment 3426410
> View attachment 3426411
> View attachment 3426412
> 
> *Hi, please help me to authenticate my Longchamp. Got it from a personal shopper online.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Planetes, Large in Black
> *Name of the seller*: Instagram Online seller: Handbags Galore.bn
> 
> Thanks.


Fake in my opinion. Sorry  .


----------



## rx4dsoul

maplenight said:


> I have seen this Legende and the seller claims it's real ostrich. But I thought Longchamp only did ostrich imprint. Please help me.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Legende in ostrich*
> *Name of the seller*: Vestiaire Collective
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gende-leather-handbag-longchamp-2785597.shtml


The ostrich "imprint" is a relatively newer release for the pliage shaped lines. This one is Real. 


maplenight said:


> I have seen this Legende and the seller claims it's real ostrich. But I thought Longchamp only did ostrich imprint. Please help me.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Legende in ostrich*
> *Name of the seller*: Vestiaire Collective
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...gende-leather-handbag-longchamp-2785597.shtml


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamG said:


> View attachment 3426309
> View attachment 3426310
> View attachment 3426311
> View attachment 3426312
> 
> 
> Hi practically new here and recently bought lc bag
> Small neo moss green
> Bought it from a friend's friend working as an fa
> Said it was from france
> 
> Hope you could help me out authenticating the bag thaaaanks!


Fake.


----------



## KH26

Hi! Just wanted to make sure that my post wasn't missed. I need help to authenticate a Large Le Pilage Neo. I want to purchase it but worried that it may be fake.  Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!

Seller is on Mercari: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m711140948/

Pictures:






please help! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## AP919

KH26 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to make sure that my post wasn't missed. I need help to authenticate a Large Le Pilage Neo. I want to purchase it but worried that it may be fake.  Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Seller is on Mercari: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m711140948/
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3426506
> View attachment 3426507
> View attachment 3426508
> View attachment 3426509
> 
> 
> please help! Thank you soooo much!



I believe it was skipped because of *format* the first time.  Please follow the proper format on page 1.  We've said this time and time again recently.

Also, you need clear pictures.  The pictures are dark, pixelated, and blurry.  I never understood why people post screenshots rather than actual pictures.  Even if you are on an app, you can almost always download the picture and not take a screenshot. Either way, the pictures barely take up half the screen the way you have them.


----------



## KH26

AP919 said:


> I believe it was skipped because of *format* the first time.  Please follow the proper format on page 1.  We've said this time and time again recently.
> 
> Also, you need clear pictures.  The pictures are dark, pixelated, and blurry.  I never understood why people post screenshots rather than actual pictures.  Even if you are on an app, you can almost always download the picture and not take a screenshot. Either way, the pictures barely take up half the screen the way you have them.



Hi,

I'm sorry.  I did not realize it was not in proper format since I saw other posts where it was commented that it was not in proper format and this was not commented in my original post.  I have tried to save the pictures and not take screen shots, but there is no way for me to do it on Mercari (or maybe I can't figure it out).  They won't let me save images from that website.  So below, I will have it in the correct format, will provide the website with the listing and perhaps the pictures will be more clear on there.  I am so sorry- like I said, I tried saving the pictures and cannot.

1. Name/Item description: LP Neo Large Long Handle (unsure of exact color- a shade of red)
2. Name of seller: Kristi Lynn
3. Item number: 711140948
4. Link to photos from Mercari website (I could not save the pictures for better quality): http://item.mercari.com/gl/m711140948/  (the link does work and seller does provide tag picture)

Hopefully I did it correctly this time!  Thank you!  and sorry again.


----------



## littlevoicesinmyhead

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake in my opinion. Sorry  .


Thank you.


----------



## Rikermom

hi
Please help me authenticate this:
Item and description: LC Cuir Medium - Orange
Seller:JROBIN1219
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/291832669906
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sarahis

Please help me authenticate this:
Item: LP large long handle, myrtille.
Seller: bought from my friend. Said it was bought from france.
Pic:


----------



## goldfish19

Sarahis said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item: LP large long handle, myrtille.
> Seller: bought from my friend. Said it was bought from france.
> Pic:
> View attachment 3427316
> View attachment 3427317
> View attachment 3427318
> View attachment 3427319
> View attachment 3427320
> View attachment 3427321
> View attachment 3427322
> View attachment 3427323
> View attachment 3427324



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

KH26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry.  I did not realize it was not in proper format since I saw other posts where it was commented that it was not in proper format and this was not commented in my original post.  I have tried to save the pictures and not take screen shots, but there is no way for me to do it on Mercari (or maybe I can't figure it out).  They won't let me save images from that website.  So below, I will have it in the correct format, will provide the website with the listing and perhaps the pictures will be more clear on there.  I am so sorry- like I said, I tried saving the pictures and cannot.
> 
> 1. Name/Item description: LP Neo Large Long Handle (unsure of exact color- a shade of red)
> 2. Name of seller: Kristi Lynn
> 3. Item number: 711140948
> 4. Link to photos from Mercari website (I could not save the pictures for better quality): http://item.mercari.com/gl/m711140948/  (the link does work and seller does provide tag picture)
> 
> Hopefully I did it correctly this time!  Thank you!  and sorry again.



Photos are blurry. Please request better ones.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> Photos are blurry. Please request better ones.


I didn't want to say it again that they were the same, pixelated photos!


----------



## KH26

AP919 said:


> I didn't want to say it again that they were the same, pixelated photos!



No problem! I'll request Better pictures from seller. Thank you for everyone's help and input!


----------



## ellemich16

Hi. I'd like to know whether this bag is authentic. Let me know if you need anything else. 
Name/item description/specific item FIRST: I think it's called Le Pliage Neo Tote bag? Not really sure and I'm not sure what is the name of the color, it's a shade of red.
Name of the seller: Bought it from a thrift shop, so technically it's a used bag. Not online store.
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## goldfish19

ellemich16 said:


> Hi. I'd like to know whether this bag is authentic. Let me know if you need anything else.
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: I think it's called Le Pliage Neo Tote bag? Not really sure and I'm not sure what is the name of the color, it's a shade of red.
> Name of the seller: Bought it from a thrift shop, so technically it's a used bag. Not online store.
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428173
> View attachment 3428174
> View attachment 3428175
> View attachment 3428176
> View attachment 3428177
> View attachment 3428178



This is a bad fake. Sorry!


----------



## ellemich16

goldfish19 said:


> This is a bad fake. Sorry!


Like what I've suspected.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## superluxurious

Please help to authenticate  thanks 
Item: le cuir medium black
Seller: http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=419940659


----------



## Melofirebee

Hi I'm a first timer and was wondering if there's a thread of sellers to be aware of that are selling fakes?  I just had a bad experience in buying a fake, thankfully I'm sure a refund should post soon.  But I got pics comparing the fake with a real one.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

superluxurious said:


> View attachment 3428519
> View attachment 3428521
> View attachment 3428530
> View attachment 3428531
> View attachment 3428533
> View attachment 3428514
> View attachment 3428517
> 
> Please help to authenticate  thanks
> Item: le cuir medium black
> Seller: http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=419940659


It's Authentic.


----------



## trendyaznchica

*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage XL travel bag, bilberry
*Name of the seller*: bichonfrise.2007
*Item no*.: 252478366669
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/252478366669
Below are other pictures the seller sent me:



Thank you!


----------



## Rikermom

Hi
Hope you can help me with this. Thank you!


Rikermom said:


> hi
> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item and description: LC Cuir Medium - Orange
> Seller:JROBIN1219
> Item No:291832669906
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/291832669906
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

Rikermom said:


> Hi
> Hope you can help me with this. Thank you!



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Chocopuggie

Hi! Can you please autheticate this. Thank you so much.
Name of item: Longchamp Néo Short Handle
Size: medium
Color: bulberry
Seller: no idea (given as a gift)
Item: n/a


----------



## Chocopuggie

Here's another item. Can you please autheticate this also. My friend bought 2 Longchamp and she wants it authenticated. Thank you so much. 

Name of item: 
Longchamp Néo Short Handle 
Size: medium
Color: navy blue
Seller: from friend of a friend


----------



## Chocopuggie

Here's the other longchamp she bought....Thank you.
Name of item: 
Longchamp Néo Short Handle 
Size: medium
Color: bronze
Seller: a friend of a friend


----------



## AP919

Chocopuggie said:


> Here's the other longchamp she bought....Thank you.
> Name of item:
> Longchamp Néo Short Handle
> Size: medium
> Color: bronze
> Seller: a friend of a friend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431947
> View attachment 3431948
> View attachment 3431949
> View attachment 3431950
> View attachment 3431951
> View attachment 3431953
> View attachment 3431954




There has never been any Neo in Bronze.  I'm having an issue with my monitors here at work, and I've been trying to fix them this morning, but do you mean Khaki?  Either way, I have my opinion on both bags, but since I'm not an official authenticator, I am not allowed to say anything other than there has not been a Neo in any color other than Bronze.  I noted all the Neo colors a few weeks ago if you look back.


----------



## Chocopuggie

AP919 said:


> There has never been any Neo in Bronze.  I'm having an issue with my monitors here at work, and I've been trying to fix them this morning, but do you mean Khaki?  Either way, I have my opinion on both bags, but since I'm not an official authenticator, I am not allowed to say anything other than there has not been a Neo in any color other than Bronze.  I noted all the Neo colors a few weeks ago if you look back.



It does look like khaki but my friend said the color description when she bought it is bronze. Does this mean it's fake?


----------



## Chocopuggie

Chocopuggie said:


> Hi! Can you please autheticate this. Thank you so much.
> Name of item: Longchamp Néo Short Handle
> Size: medium
> Color: bulberry
> Seller: no idea (given as a gift)
> Item: n/a
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431906
> View attachment 3431907
> View attachment 3431908
> View attachment 3431909
> View attachment 3431910
> View attachment 3431911
> View attachment 3431912
> View attachment 3431913
> View attachment 3431914



Ooppps... Sorry.... Typo error
The color is bilberry


----------



## EGBDF

Chocopuggie said:


> Ooppps... Sorry.... Typo error
> The color is bilberry


All of the bags you posted are fakes.


----------



## Chocopuggie

EGBDF said:


> All of the bags you posted are fakes.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## AP919

Chocopuggie said:


> It does look like khaki but my friend said the color description when she bought it is bronze. Does this mean it's fake?



I meant to say no neo in Bronze, but I think people knew what I meant.  That's what I get for rushing while at work and typing on a non-working monitor!  I am reposting the list of Neo colors. 




Chocopuggie said:


> It does look like khaki but my friend said the color description when she bought it is bronze. Does this mean it's fake?


Kali


EGBDF said:


> All of the bags you posted are fakes.




Because I was asked AGAIN, here are the colors that the Neo has come in; other colors are FAKE, and there are a lot of counterfeiters that make them in colors that they never came in; also, if you see older colors, such as Emerald, which are brand-new, unless you have something like a verified receipt (which can still be fake unless from a vetted seller), it's probably fake, too.

Neos haven't been available in THAT many colors.

Bloomingdale's exclusive blue (2015)
Bloomingdale's exclusive hydrangea (2014; called Fuschia in Europe)
Emerald green (limited edition)
Black
Navy
Bilberry (Just discontinued for Spring/Summer 2016)
Clementine (Spring/Summer 2015)
Pebble (Light grey; just discontinued for Spring/Summer 2016)
Beige (2015)
Opera (Fall/Winter 2015 -- dark red)
Poppy (Spring/summer 2015 -- lighter red)
Grey  (new -- current season -- NOT Graphite)
Khaki
Pink (Spring/Summer 2016)
New Red that is between Poppy and Opera but closer to Opera -- called Ruby -- Current Season

Sorry if I forgot any! But those are all I can think of that have absolutely been issued as Neo colors.


----------



## NadaaSu

Hi everyone, i just bought a LC bag. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you..
*Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy
Size: Small
Name of the seller*: Bought from online (from personal collection), she said it was bought from Duty Free Paris, the bag comes with its price tag and struct too.


----------



## goldfish19

NadaaSu said:


> Hi everyone, i just bought a LC bag. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you..
> *Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy
> Size: Small
> Name of the seller*: Bought from online (from personal collection), she said it was bought from Duty Free Paris, the bag comes with its price tag and struct too.
> View attachment 3433462
> View attachment 3433447
> View attachment 3433448
> View attachment 3433449
> View attachment 3433451
> View attachment 3433455
> View attachment 3433456
> View attachment 3433457
> View attachment 3433458



If bought online, which website/ page please? Kindly post name or link. Thank you


----------



## NadaaSu

Here's the link https://www.tokopedia.com/andrewgiovanni/tas-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-kecil-original-asli thank you


----------



## KH26

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks!

1. Large Le Pliage Neo Long Handle in Emerald
2. I purchased on Mercari from CC_Lee
3. Pictures attached


----------



## goldfish19

KH26 said:


> Please help me authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Large Le Pliage Neo Long Handle in Emerald
> 2. I purchased on Mercari from CC_Lee
> 3. Pictures attached
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434506
> View attachment 3434507
> View attachment 3434508
> View attachment 3434509
> View attachment 3434510
> View attachment 3434511
> View attachment 3434512
> View attachment 3434513
> View attachment 3434514



This looks good to me, no red flags and I'm inclined to say authentic. But I'd wait for our other lovely authenticators to give their opinion. [emoji4]


----------



## Vily

Hi
This is my first Longchamp 
Could you kindly authenticate this

Name of item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 
Size: Small 
Color: Navy
Seller: fasionstar
Item link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/302030260925?_mwBanner=1

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

KH26 said:


> Please help me authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Large Le Pliage Neo Long Handle in Emerald
> 2. I purchased on Mercari from CC_Lee
> 3. Pictures attached
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434506
> View attachment 3434507
> View attachment 3434508
> View attachment 3434509
> View attachment 3434510
> View attachment 3434511
> View attachment 3434512
> View attachment 3434513
> View attachment 3434514


I'm afraid but in my opinion, this is fake. Its a 09xx series manufactured item and  the tag doesnt look authentic for the items manufactured at this time.
There are some other elements that concern me as well. 

I welcome opinions from other trusted members.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Vily said:


> Hi
> This is my first Longchamp
> Could you kindly authenticate this
> 
> Name of item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Size: Small
> Color: Navy
> Seller: fasionstar
> Item link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/302030260925?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Many thanks


Both Fakes. Sorry.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi.
Can anyone help to authenticate this lc cuir small in camel colour? 

Seller from carousell, ID: hers_bag 
Link: https://carousell.com/p/61084578/

Thank you, gals.. .


----------



## goldfish19

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi.
> Can anyone help to authenticate this lc cuir small in camel colour?
> 
> Seller from carousell, ID: hers_bag
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/61084578/
> 
> Thank you, gals.. .



It's fake. Sorry!


----------



## jas_ger82

Thanks babe.


----------



## goldfish19

jas_ger82 said:


> Thanks babe.



You're welcome!  I hope you get to participate in other topics in this forum as I see your posts are mostly requests for authentication.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi how about this?
Long champ neo small in rose color. 

Seller: leiyingamanda from deluxemall
Link: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/231124-longchamp-small-neo-pink-disc-180-a.html

Is this authentic, the back snap button broke & the back flap can't see the embossed longchamp print.  Please help me.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Vily

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Fakes. Sorry.



thanks for your help.


----------



## KH26

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid but in my opinion, this is fake. Its a 09xx series manufactured item and  the tag doesnt look authentic for the items manufactured at this time.
> There are some other elements that concern me as well.
> 
> I welcome opinions from other trusted members.



Hi,
Thank you for your expertise. Just wondering, what other elements of this Longchamp do you believe is fake? I think I would probably need this information if I were to return it. Thank you again!


----------



## NadaaSu

Hi everyone, i just bought a LC bag. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you..
*Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy
Size: Small
Name of the seller*: https://www.tokopedia.com/andrewgiovanni/tas-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-kecil-original-asli (from personal collection), she said it was bought from Duty Free Paris, the bag comes with its price tag and struct too.


----------



## karinalou

Hello. Can you please take a look at this Longchamp bag? Many thanks.
*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag Tote with Strap In Greige (Grey Beige)
*Name of the seller*: william.ruize.zhou
*Item no*.: 262566673729
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Large-Handbag-Tote-with-Strap-In-Greige-Grey-Beige-/262566673729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ngzonn6BI46yVIbzd%2BJv9qZvfBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vily

Could you help with this

Name: Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello 
Size: medium
Seller: lindaaulau
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252491233362

Extra photo
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3435877

Many thanks


----------



## Vily

Another one
Name: Longchamp Neo
Size: small
Seller: lindaaulau
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26254832676

Many thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Vily said:


> Another one
> Name: Longchamp Neo
> Size: small
> Seller: lindaaulau
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26254832676
> 
> Many thanks


I don't think this seller has any authentic bags


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi ladies, 
Need your expertise to authenticate this LC cuir natural in  small.

Seller: viacomo7 from Qoo10 
Link: http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=419940659

Thanks a million. Cheers


----------



## ptcie

Hi
I want to ask about color of longchamp le pliage neo navy
Is there any different type of navy color in longchamp le pliage neo depends on the season?
Please kindly reply my message as soon as possible and thank you for your help


----------



## ptcie

sorry i upload that photo accidently


----------



## KH26

Any other authenticators that can give me insight on this bag before I decide to keep or return?  Thank you in advance!  I also appreciate the insights from the other authenticators!
1. Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Long Handle in emerald
2. Seller- CC_Lee on Mercari (found out she purchased on Poshmark)
3. Pictures:


----------



## dster1

Could you lovelies please authenticate this le cuir?

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir

Size: small

Seller: purchased from Century 21 (similar to marshalls and TJ Max) in NYC 












Thank you!!


----------



## hitt

Name of item: Leather longchamp bag (Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Duck Blue?)
Name of Seller: jcharlie81
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Leather-longchamp-bag-57a894217fab3a327e03a898


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name of item: Leather longchamp bag (Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Duck Blue?)
> Name of Seller: jcharlie81
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Leather-longchamp-bag-57a894217fab3a327e03a898


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dster1 said:


> Could you lovelies please authenticate this le cuir?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> 
> Size: small
> 
> Seller: purchased from Century 21 (similar to marshalls and TJ Max) in NYC
> 
> View attachment 3437082
> View attachment 3437083
> View attachment 3437084
> View attachment 3437085
> View attachment 3437086
> View attachment 3437087
> View attachment 3437088
> View attachment 3437089
> View attachment 3437090
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

NadaaSu said:


> Hi everyone, i just bought a LC bag. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you..
> *Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy
> Size: Small
> Name of the seller*: https://www.tokopedia.com/andrewgiovanni/tas-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-kecil-original-asli (from personal collection), she said it was bought from Duty Free Paris, the bag comes with its price tag and struct too.
> 
> View attachment 3435771
> View attachment 3435772
> View attachment 3435782
> View attachment 3435783
> View attachment 3435784
> View attachment 3435786
> View attachment 3435790
> View attachment 3435794


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

karinalou said:


> Hello. Can you please take a look at this Longchamp bag? Many thanks.
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag Tote with Strap In Greige (Grey Beige)
> *Name of the seller*: william.ruize.zhou
> *Item no*.: 262566673729
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Large-Handbag-Tote-with-Strap-In-Greige-Grey-Beige-/262566673729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ngzonn6BI46yVIbzd%2BJv9qZvfBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435848
> View attachment 3435848
> View attachment 3435849
> View attachment 3435850
> View attachment 3435851
> View attachment 3435852


Fake in my opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Need your expertise to authenticate this LC cuir natural in  small.
> 
> Seller: viacomo7 from Qoo10
> Link: http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=419940659
> 
> Thanks a million. Cheers


Authentic.


----------



## jas_ger82

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you. How about the LC Neo Small in Rose Pink that I posted earlier in page 227?
thanks


----------



## dster1

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Alexisu96

Hello please authenticate this bag. Bought it at a moving sale.  From what I've read online it seens ok. Only two things bother me.
Item: Le Pliage Nylon, medium handbag in red garance
Seller: private estate, moving sale, NOT online

1. it seems the corners have been fixed. I have a picture.doesnt bother me. Maybe a sign it's real if they took the time to mend it.
2. the inside doesn't feel "rubbery" I have recently bought the small handbag in this summer's pink and gunmetal. Both feel almost sticky and the material seems not be be woven.  (waterproof plastic )   This bag the inside is very fine woven. Not rubbery ( does this wear off in time).

As this was bought at a moving sale there is no seller infos, link.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Alexisu96 said:


> Hello please authenticate this bag. Bought it at a moving sale.  From what I've read online it seens ok. Only two things bother me.
> Item: Le Pliage Nylon, medium handbag in red garance
> Seller: private estate, moving sale, NOT online
> 
> 1. it seems the corners have been fixed. I have a picture.doesnt bother me. Maybe a sign it's real if they took the time to mend it.
> 2. the inside doesn't feel "rubbery" I have recently bought the small handbag in this summer's pink and gunmetal. Both feel almost sticky and the material seems not be be woven.  (waterproof plastic )   This bag the inside is very fine woven. Not rubbery ( does this wear off in time).
> 
> As this was bought at a moving sale there is no seller infos, link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438139
> View attachment 3438140
> View attachment 3438141
> View attachment 3438142
> View attachment 3438143
> View attachment 3438144
> View attachment 3438145
> View attachment 3438147
> View attachment 3438148
> View attachment 3438150


Authentic.


----------



## leyingamanda

..


----------



## leyingamanda

Is this authentic? I am the seller. Just want to make sure bag i got is authentic to sell.



jas_ger82 said:


> Hi how about this?
> Long champ neo small in rose color.
> 
> Seller: leiyingamanda from deluxemall
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/231124-longchamp-small-neo-pink-disc-180-a.html
> 
> Is this authentic, the back snap button broke & the back flap can't see the embossed longchamp print.  Please help me.
> 
> Thank you ladies.


----------



## rogueone

Greetings! May I please ask for your assistance on this Longchamp bag? Many thanks in advance.
Item: Longchamp Leather Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...I46yVIbzd%2BJv9qZvfBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Alexisu96

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks! I need to go back and see if they have more. This woman has so much stuff she is dumping.. Selling huge house for a condo.


----------



## Vily

Please help authenticate with this Neo

Name: Longchamp Neo Navy
Seller: Joey
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/penrith/bags/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-shorthandle/1117551053








Many thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Vily said:


> Please help authenticate with this Neo
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Navy
> Seller: Joey
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/penrith/bags/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-shorthandle/1117551053
> View attachment 3439012
> View attachment 3439013
> View attachment 3439015
> 
> View attachment 3439016
> View attachment 3439017
> 
> 
> Many thanks


This is fake.


----------



## Vily

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.



Thank you for fast reply


----------



## Vily

Here is another one

Name: Longchamp Neo
Seller: luxoutlet.aus
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/122079094197

Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Vily said:


> Here is another one
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo
> Seller: luxoutlet.aus
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/122079094197
> 
> Thanks


I don't see a picture of the tag


----------



## Vily

EGBDF said:


> I don't see a picture of the tag



Have email seller & requested.


----------



## leyingamanda

Hi can help with this pink neo?



leyingamanda said:


> Is this authentic? I am the seller. Just want to make sure bag i got is authentic to sell.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi ladies, 
Repost.
Can help authenticate this Long champ neo small in rose color. 

Seller: leiyingamanda from deluxemall
Link: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/231124-longchamp-small-neo-pink-disc-180-a.html

Is this authentic, the back snap button broke & the back flap can't see the embossed longchamp print. Please help me.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Kitotz18

Hi Good Day. Please help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

Kitotz18 said:


> Hi Good Day. Please help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439287


Please post a link to the seller.


----------



## AP919

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Repost.
> Can help authenticate this Long champ neo small in rose color.
> 
> Seller: leiyingamanda from deluxemall
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/231124-longchamp-small-neo-pink-disc-180-a.html
> 
> Is this authentic, the back snap button broke & the back flap can't see the embossed longchamp print. Please help me.
> 
> Thank you ladies.



FYI, no one is going to answer you, so please stop reposting.  This is not a forum for resellers.   If you are selling and would like to have your item authenticated, please go to a paid authentication service.  

Just to let you know, however, there was never a Neo in a color "rose."  I decline to say anything else about the bag or a [potential] proper name for the color because I JUST posted these last week.


----------



## Kitotz18

i don't know the seller. It's just a gift from a friend. Hope you can help me with this.will really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Kitotz18

EGBDF said:


> Please post a link to the seller.



I don't know the seller. It's just a gift from a friend. Hope you can help me with this.will really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## leyingamanda

Sorry....I think there is a misunderstanding.

I bought bag from Reebonz. And i wanted to sell off as a personal item. Jas_ger85 wanted to buy from me from deluxemall website but she is hesitant. Thats why she posted here n i just help up the post.  The color in reebonz website stated pink n not rose.




AP919 said:


> FYI, no one is going to answer you, so please stop reposting.  This is not a forum for resellers.   If you are selling and would like to have your item authenticated, please go to a paid authentication service.
> 
> Just to let you know, however, there was never a Neo in a color "rose."  I decline to say anything else about the bag or a [potential] proper name for the color because I JUST posted these last week.


----------



## goldfish19

AP919 said:


> FYI, no one is going to answer you, so please stop reposting.  This is not a forum for resellers.   If you are selling and would like to have your item authenticated, please go to a paid authentication service.
> 
> Just to let you know, however, there was never a Neo in a color "rose."  I decline to say anything else about the bag or a [potential] proper name for the color because I JUST posted these last week.





leyingamanda said:


> Sorry....I think there is a misunderstanding.
> 
> I bought bag from Reebonz. And i wanted to sell off as a personal item. Jas_ger85 wanted to buy from me from deluxemall website but she is hesitant. Thats why she posted here n i just help up the post.  The color in reebonz website stated pink n not rose.



I think you misunderstood, AP919. From the posts, I realize that the buyer is Jas_ger85 and the seller reposted the request for the buyer. 

Also, there was a rose Neo (pink color). 

I don't see any red flags but kindly post clearer photos of the plastic tag and zipper pull as seen on post 3424 and also perhaps clearer ones of the other parts as well (no flash, good lighting, zoom with no blur). Thank you.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi ladies  
Here are more pics, hopefully it's good enough to tell it's authenticity. 

Thanks a million  : )


----------



## ileys

Hi! Please help me authenticate this
Name: longchamp cuir navy
Name of seller: 76type2
Link to the item/photos:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/331939186772 
Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi ladies
> Here are more pics, hopefully it's good enough to tell it's authenticity.
> 
> Thanks a million  : )


I dont see any red flags as well...
It is Authentic.


----------



## jas_ger82

rx4dsoul said:


> I dont see any red flags as well...
> It is Authentic.



Thanks for helping to authenticate.


----------



## Pinkseahorse

Hi can you pls help me authenticate my bag. It's my first time here.thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pinkseahorse said:


> View attachment 3440943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you pls help me authenticate my bag. It's my first time here.thanks.


Please see first page. Thank you.


----------



## Kitotz18

Good Day! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp.

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Ruby
Name of the seller*: unknown (gift of a friend)
*Item no: -

Thank you very much for your help. ☺️*


----------



## Pinkseahorse

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see first page. Thank you.


The bag is LONGCHAMP le pliage neo in emerald green


----------



## Pinkseahorse

Pinkseahorse said:


> The bag is LONGCHAMP le pliage neo in emerald green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441019
> View attachment 3441020
> View attachment 3441021


----------



## EJY121

Hi rx4dsoul 

I've asked the seller to send me photos as the link doesn't have much photos. Hope these photo can help me authentic this bag is it real or fake. 
Thank you for your help! Really appreciated!

*Name/item description/specific item*
Longchamp neo
Size: Small Neo (Model 1512) 25.5(bottom length)x 45.5(top length) x 16(width) x 23cm(height)
Color: Beige

*Name of the seller*: Originalbags.com @ Q100
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
http://list.qoo10.sg/item/100-AUTHENTIC-LONG-CHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-1899-AND-2605-AND-1623-AND/472041147


----------



## thelawyerbride.com

Hi all, I found this *LP large tote, short handle in black* at a local Goodwill type store and wonder about authenticity.  Kindly advise. For someone who usually buys LC at Nordstrom Rack on clearance, imagine the thrill to find this bag for $2.42 (it was 25% off day)... I will put to great use whether real or fake but dying to know. TIA!


----------



## goldfish19

thelawyerbride.com said:


> View attachment 3442048
> View attachment 3442049
> View attachment 3442050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I found this *LP large tote, short handle in black* at a local Goodwill type store and wonder about authenticity.  Kindly advise. For someone who usually buys LC at Nordstrom Rack on clearance, imagine the thrill to find this bag for $2.42 (it was 25% off day)... I will put to great use whether real or fake but dying to know. TIA!



Looks good to me! Authentic. And a steal at $2.42!!!


----------



## EJY121

Hi goldfish19 

I've asked the seller to send me photos as the link doesn't have much photos. Hope these photo can help me authentic this bag is it real or fake. I don't wish to double post, I know your girls will be unhappy about it. Hope I can get a reply. 
Thank you for your help! Really appreciated!

*Name/item description/specific item*
Longchamp neo
Size: Small Neo (Model 1512) 25.5(bottom length)x 45.5(top length) x 16(width) x 23cm(height)
Color: Beige

*Name of the seller*: Originalbags.com @ Q100
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
http://list.qoo10.sg/item/100-AUTHENTIC-LONG-CHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-1899-AND-2605-AND-1623-AND/472041147


----------



## goldfish19

EJY121 said:


> Hi goldfish19
> 
> I've asked the seller to send me photos as the link doesn't have much photos. Hope these photo can help me authentic this bag is it real or fake. I don't wish to double post, I know your girls will be unhappy about it. Hope I can get a reply.
> Thank you for your help! Really appreciated!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*
> Longchamp neo
> Size: Small Neo (Model 1512) 25.5(bottom length)x 45.5(top length) x 16(width) x 23cm(height)
> Color: Beige
> 
> *Name of the seller*: Originalbags.com @ Q100
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> http://list.qoo10.sg/item/100-AUTHENTIC-LONG-CHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-1899-AND-2605-AND-1623-AND/472041147



Missing photo of tag


----------



## Kitotz18

Good Day! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp.

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Ruby
Name of the seller*: unknown (gift of a friend)
*Item no: -

Thank you very much for your help. ☺️*


----------



## YennY.Y

Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp.

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Navy
*Name of the seller*: unknown (gift from a friend)
*Item no: *1512737556

Thank you in advance! Have a pleasant day!


----------



## YennY.Y

YennY.Y said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Navy
> *Name of the seller*: unknown (gift from a friend)
> *Item no: *1512737556
> 
> Thank you in advance! Have a pleasant day!



Sorry... Attached herewith the photos.. ☺️


----------



## thelawyerbride.com

Wow, how awesome! Thank you for your time. Enjoy the rest of your day...


----------



## goldfish19

YennY.Y said:


> View attachment 3442846
> View attachment 3442847
> View attachment 3442852
> View attachment 3442855
> View attachment 3442856
> View attachment 3442857
> View attachment 3442861
> View attachment 3442862
> 
> 
> Sorry... Attached herewith the photos.. [emoji5]



Looks good. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## wigglywink

Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp.

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Neo Tote Bag in Black
*Name of the seller*: Carousell
*Item no: *1899578001 (I think...but the tag says otherwise)

Thank you in advance! Have a pleasant day!


----------



## goldfish19

wigglywink said:


> View attachment 3443635
> View attachment 3443636
> View attachment 3443637
> View attachment 3443638
> View attachment 3443639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Neo Tote Bag in Black
> *Name of the seller*: Carousell
> *Item no: *1899578001 (I think...but the tag says otherwise)
> 
> Thank you in advance! Have a pleasant day!



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Vily

EGBDF said:


> I don't see a picture of the tag



Here some closed up photos & photo of tag
M
	

		
			
		

		
	











View attachment 3444489


Many thanks


----------



## Vily

One more photo


----------



## beesaunt

Hello,

Can someone help authenticate this one please?

Longchamp "Le Pliage Cuir" Red Leather Tote
Seller: gagany
Item number: 311680135371
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311680135371 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## goldfish19

beesaunt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help authenticate this one please?
> 
> Longchamp "Le Pliage Cuir" Red Leather Tote
> Seller: gagany
> Item number: 311680135371
> URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311680135371
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Photos are bad, but so far no red flags that I can see.


----------



## Loraine MMT

*Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Ruby/Maroon
Name of the seller: gift of a friend
Item no.: -
 Thank you so much






*


----------



## goldfish19

Loraine MMT said:


> *Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Ruby/Maroon
> Name of the seller: gift of a friend
> Item no.: -
> Thank you so much
> View attachment 3444611
> View attachment 3444612
> View attachment 3444614
> View attachment 3444615
> View attachment 3444616
> View attachment 3444617
> *



Fake


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Long Handle, black*
Name of the seller: Gift from a friend

It seemed too shiny for me that the old LCs I have. Kindly help me. Thanks.

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Vily said:


> Here some closed up photos & photo of tag
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444461
> View attachment 3444464
> View attachment 3444465
> View attachment 3444467
> View attachment 3444468
> View attachment 3444470
> View attachment 3444471
> View attachment 3444474
> View attachment 3444476
> 
> View attachment 3444489
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Fake


----------



## ayer oidi

*Name/item description/specific item* LONGCHAMP NEO fantaisie
*Name of the seller*: EL CORTE INGLES


----------



## ayer oidi

hi, there! kindly authenticate this longchamp neo purchased by my friend at el corte ingles. thanks!


----------



## jesusachristyana

hello can you please authenticate my 
Le Pliage Neo -- Medium Short Handle
Color: Poppy
Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

jesusachristyana said:


> hello can you please authenticate my
> Le Pliage Neo -- Medium Short Handle
> Color: Poppy
> Thank you.



Photos and seller information are required


----------



## jesusachristyana

goldfish19 said:


> Photos and seller information are required



I bought this from Style Capital (Online Shopping) -- Facebook Account


----------



## goldfish19

jesusachristyana said:


> I bought this from Style Capital (Online Shopping) -- Facebook Account
> 
> View attachment 3445498
> View attachment 3445500
> View attachment 3445498
> View attachment 3445500



Please post photos of the whole bag and other parts. Kindly read page 1 for proper format. Thank you!


----------



## Sheinags

hi. kindly authenticate this LC. from an online seller. Longchamp neo small moss green. seller vouched for it to be authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Sheinags said:


> hi. kindly authenticate this LC. from an online seller. Longchamp neo small moss green. seller vouched for it to be authentic.



Please read page 1 for proper format and for other guidelines. Name of seller or store or any online link is required. Thank you


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Long Handle, black*
Name of the seller: Gift from a friend

It seemed too shiny for me that the old LCs I have. Kindly help me. Thanks.

Thank you!


----------



## AP919

shethinksthat said:


> Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Long Handle, black*
> Name of the seller: Gift from a friend
> 
> It seemed too shiny for me that the old LCs I have. Kindly help me. Thanks.
> 
> Thank you!



Your pictures are blurry and upside-down.  However, I already know the answer; I'm just not allowed to say.  It's not even about it being shiny, though...there are numerous things wrong with this bag.


----------



## Sheinags

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 for proper format and for other guidelines. Name of seller or store or any online link is required. Thank you


Its an FB page Aura I got it from. Local seller here in our country.


----------



## goldfish19

shethinksthat said:


> Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Long Handle, black*
> Name of the seller: Gift from a friend
> 
> It seemed too shiny for me that the old LCs I have. Kindly help me. Thanks.
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake


----------



## jesusachristyana

goldfish19 said:


> Photos and seller information are required


----------



## Sheinags

Are these good enough photos??? From FB seller Aura.


----------



## Mio11

AP919 said:


> That's what I was thinking!  I love the "colors" here -- http://www.thebagmasterph.com/womens-bag/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-long-handle-hydrangea.
> 
> Plus, how can a HYDRANGEA neo possibly be purchased from a LONGCHAMP store, given that it was a BLOOMINGDALE'S EXCLUSIVE color?  Nice try!
> 
> Last I checked, this shape was new, and wasn't even around when emerald was out, let alone hydrangea or the colors that neo never even had: https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1262173173798163/?type=3&theater.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1039628069386009/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1261158303899650/?type=3&theater
> 
> Really, a white neo?  https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1259776270704520/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1254808917867922/?type=3&theater
> 
> Mariniere never even came in 2 of these colors, and coral is WAY off!  https://www.facebook.com/thebagmast...185622496924/1252340381448109/?type=3&theater
> 
> The Bagmaster is obviously selling fakes, so this really needs to be taken off of here, and people should stop asking for authentications, plain and simple.


Good day, everyone,
Has anyone here from the PH bought Longchamp from Eloisa Bueno or Anghelo's Shop?


----------



## Mio11

Good day, everyone,
Has anyone here from the PH bought Longchamp from Eloisa Bueno or Anghelo's Shop? She sell bags via Facebook.


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello, kindly authenticate this LC for me.

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Tote, Black*
Name of the seller: Salesthelight

Sorry these are the only photos she provided. I hope everything seems visible.
Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

shethinksthat said:


> Hello, kindly authenticate this LC for me.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Tote, Black*
> Name of the seller: Salesthelight
> 
> Sorry these are the only photos she provided. I hope everything seems visible.
> Thanks.



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Sheinags

Sheinags said:


> Are these good enough photos??? From FB seller Aura.
> View attachment 3445954
> 
> View attachment 3445955
> 
> View attachment 3445956
> 
> View attachment 3445957
> 
> View attachment 3445958


Any update on the authenticity of this bag I bought?


----------



## mia-ibc

Hullo! Can you tell by the photos in this link if it is authentic or fake? Please. Thank you!

https://www.facebook.com/the.overrunshop.ph/photos/?tab=album&album_id=660555110775639


----------



## goldfish19

mia-ibc said:


> Hullo! Can you tell by the photos in this link if it is authentic or fake? Please. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/the.overrunshop.ph/photos/?tab=album&album_id=660555110775639



I see colors that were never made by Longchamp so I would say those are fakes.


----------



## mia-ibc

goldfish19 said:


> I see colors that were never made by Longchamp so I would say those are fakes.



Oh gees, it almost got me. Thanks!


----------



## yna

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. My friend bought this from instagram and I have a bad feeling about this bag. Many thanks!

*LP Neo in Opera Small SH*
Seller's name: thebag_buffet http://instagram.com/thebag_buffet


----------



## goldfish19

yna said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. My friend bought this from instagram and I have a bad feeling about this bag. Many thanks!
> 
> *LP Neo in Opera Small SH*
> Seller's name: thebag_buffet http://instagram.com/thebag_buffet



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## yna

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sheinags

Kindy authenticate.

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Moss Green
Seller: facebook.com/aurang.AURA
Item no: 1512578749


----------



## EGBDF

Sheinags said:


> Kindy authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Moss Green
> Seller: facebook.com/aurang.AURA
> Item no: 1512578749
> View attachment 3447403
> 
> View attachment 3447404
> 
> View attachment 3447405
> 
> View attachment 3447406
> 
> View attachment 3447408
> 
> View attachment 3447409
> 
> View attachment 3447410
> 
> View attachment 3447411


fake


----------



## lolalee

Please help. I really appreciate it!

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo in black


----------



## Sheinags

EGBDF said:


> fake


Thanks. I initially thought it was an overrun or a class A replica.


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Eiffel Tower Limited Edition Long Handle*
Name of the seller: Sam Gonzaga

Sorry for the photos. It came from her personally -- sent thru facebook.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shethinksthat said:


> Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote bag, Eiffel Tower Limited Edition Long Handle*
> Name of the seller: Sam Gonzaga
> 
> Sorry for the photos. It came from her personally -- sent thru facebook.


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lolalee said:


> Please help. I really appreciate it!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Néo in black


Fake.
Please follow format and post a link to the seller next time.


----------



## shethinksthat

Good day! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Quadri Handbag, Large, Black*
Name of the seller: Miles

Photos from the seller.


----------



## Jhinky

Kindly authenticate. long champ neo black


----------



## Jhinky

Here are more pics for authentication


----------



## Jhinky




----------



## Jhinky

Jhinky said:


> View attachment 3448729


----------



## rx4dsoul

shethinksthat said:


> Good day! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Quadri Handbag, Large, Black*
> Name of the seller: Miles
> 
> Photos from the seller.


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jhinky said:


> View attachment 3448730


Fake.


----------



## Jhinky

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



Hi! May I know why it's fake? Is it the tag or due to substandand materials? Just curious. Thanks a lot


----------



## lolalee

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.
> Please follow format and post a link to the seller next time.


Thank you for the feedback. I suspected so


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello! Kindly authenticate this for me please. It looks legit to me, but I don't trust my instinct.

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle, Blue*
Seller: Kimberly Cho


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jhinky said:


> Hi! May I know why it's fake? Is it the tag or due to substandand materials? Just curious. Thanks a lot


Both


----------



## xmelissax

Does this look like an authentic listing? Thank you! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00U...f_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4CEN72JK82HKGXK9478B


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello! Kindly authenticate this for me please. It looks legit to me, but I don't trust my instinct.

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle, Blue*
Seller: Kimberly Cho of https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-long-handle-authentic-ID7yALv.html?p=16&h=4f9e7a0831#4f9e7a0831


----------



## shethinksthat

xmelissax said:


> Does this look like an authentic listing? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00U...f_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4CEN72JK82HKGXK9478B



Hello! I think it's better if you buy at local Longchamp store if that is the price. It's not worth to risk your penny. It does not even show much photos of the actual item you are buying.


----------



## holy.me

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Longchamp


NAME:  Longchmap Neo
COLOR:  Black
SIZE:  Medium
SELLER:  A gift from a friend


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Hello ladies,

I just bought this bag from ebay, can you please let me know if it is authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Medium (I think) tote


----------



## Numb3r

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Numb3r

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Numb3r

Can you help to authenticate this LC Neo small short. Just bought online Workmanship and buttons, zip all look so perfect except this tag look fake. Unable to upload more photo, let me know if required. Thank you.


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Ok, trying this one more time as I am uploading them via mobile. Hope this works

I bought this item off ebay and was just delivered a few days ago. The seller was not sure about the size, so as per my "research," this may be a medium-sized tote from the Planetes line. I really hope you can help me authenticate this.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Item Name: Longchamp Medium Planetes 
Color: Black
Seller: vanesa-us



gorgeous_deng said:


> Ok, trying this one more time as I am uploading them via mobile. Hope this works
> 
> I bought this item off ebay and was just delivered a few days ago. The seller was not sure about the size, so as per my "research," this may be a medium-sized tote from the Planetes line. I really hope you can help me authenticate this.
> 
> Thanks again in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3451590
> View attachment 3451591
> View attachment 3451592
> View attachment 3451594
> View attachment 3451595
> View attachment 3451596
> View attachment 3451597
> View attachment 3451598


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Kindly take a look at these please. Thanks!!

1. Item Name: Veau Foulonne in red
    Item Number: 252507930480
    Seller:  audience
    Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/252507930480 

These  next 2 are from the same seller:
2.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in blue
     Item Number:  112106089929
     Seller:  cafee06
     Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112106089929 

3.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in black 
     Item Number:  122096739501
     Seller: cafee06
     Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/122096739501 

And here are additional photos I requested for the last two:









Thanks!!


----------



## momikei

Dear Authenticator, Kindly please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Mini in Clementine, i just bought this bag from carousell, they say this is authentic, but when i get this bag i'm not sure because it has wrinkles on the front stitch of the bag is it normal?, thanks in advance for helping.


----------



## msd_bags

Sorry to bump. I hope somebody could take a look pls. Item #1 is ending soon while Items #2 and #3 have been relisted. Thanks!!




msd_bags said:


> Hi! Kindly take a look at these please. Thanks!!
> 
> 1. Item Name: Veau Foulonne in red
> Item Number: 252507930480
> Seller:  audience
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/252507930480
> 
> These  next 2 are from the same seller:
> 2.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in blue
> Item Number:  112106089929
> Seller:  cafee06
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112106089929
> 
> 3.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in black
> Item Number:  122096739501
> Seller: cafee06
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/122096739501
> 
> And here are additional photos I requested for the last two:
> 
> View attachment 3452277
> View attachment 3452278
> 
> View attachment 3452280
> 
> View attachment 3452281
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## crispyspicy

Hi, please help me authenticate this :
Item: Longchamp Cuir
Name of Seller: From Carousell (longchampbagss)
Item No: 1515737116

Her bags are way cheaper than retail.  This one is in medium and she sells it at SGD400.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## crispyspicy

Hi, my 2nd post.  Please help me authenticate this one too.  I asked the seller to show me the receipt and I got one.  I haven't bought her bags though.  Thanks in advance.
Item: Longchamp Cuir Crossbody
Name of seller: From Carousell (longchampbagss)
Item no.: 1061737116


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> Hi, my 2nd post.  Please help me authenticate this one too.  I asked the seller to show me the receipt and I got one.  I haven't bought her bags though.  Thanks in advance.
> Item: Longchamp Cuir Crossbody
> Name of seller: From Carousell (longchampbagss)
> Item no.: 1061737116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454166
> View attachment 3454167
> View attachment 3454168
> View attachment 3454169
> View attachment 3454170
> View attachment 3454171
> View attachment 3454172



Both are fakes. Sorry. 
Receipt is also fake.


----------



## crispyspicy

goldfish19 said:


> Both are fakes. Sorry.
> Receipt is also fake.


Oh wow.  Thanks a million!  I really didn't have a good feeling.  May I know how could you tell?  Just roughly.


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Kindly take a look at these please. Thanks!!
> 
> 1. Item Name: Veau Foulonne in red
> Item Number: 252507930480
> Seller:  audience
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/252507930480
> 
> These  next 2 are from the same seller:
> 2.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in blue
> Item Number:  112106089929
> Seller:  cafee06
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112106089929
> 
> 3.  Item Name:  Veau Foulonne in black
> Item Number:  122096739501
> Seller: cafee06
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/122096739501
> 
> And here are additional photos I requested for the last two:
> 
> View attachment 3452277
> View attachment 3452278
> 
> View attachment 3452280
> 
> View attachment 3452281
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



All three bags look good to me. No red flags


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> Oh wow.  Thanks a million!  I really didn't have a good feeling.  May I know how could you tell?  Just roughly.



Fake tags. Poor quality of materials. Wrong everything.


----------



## crispyspicy

goldfish19 said:


> Fake tags. Poor quality of materials. Wrong everything.


Thanks so much, goldfish19.  Really appreciate.

Have a good day!


----------



## crispyspicy

Glad that I found this forum.
I have another one.  TIA!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Item: Longchamp Cuir (seller said colour is Sand)
Name of Seller: From Carousell (longchamaholic)
Item No.: 1515737116


----------



## crispyspicy

So sorry but here is from another seller.  she claimed that she got these bags from outlet, selling at SGD290 for the small one and SGD350 for the medium :
Item: Longchamp Cuir
Name of Seller: hers_bags (from Carousell)
Item No.: 1512737116
More pictures in another post.  Total 12 that she sent me.


----------



## crispyspicy

From the above post.. 3 more pictures (sorry!).
Item: Longchamp Cuir
Name of Seller: hers_bags (from Carousell)
Item No.: 1512737116


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> So sorry but here is from another seller.  she claimed that she got these bags from outlet, selling at SGD290 for the small one and SGD350 for the medium :
> Item: Longchamp Cuir
> Name of Seller: hers_bags (from Carousell)
> Item No.: 1512737116
> More pictures in another post.  Total 12 that she sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454190
> View attachment 3454191
> View attachment 3454192
> View attachment 3454193
> View attachment 3454194
> View attachment 3454195
> View attachment 3454196
> View attachment 3454197
> View attachment 3454198
> View attachment 3454200



Fake


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> So sorry but here is from another seller.  she claimed that she got these bags from outlet, selling at SGD290 for the small one and SGD350 for the medium :
> Item: Longchamp Cuir
> Name of Seller: hers_bags (from Carousell)
> Item No.: 1512737116
> More pictures in another post.  Total 12 that she sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454190
> View attachment 3454191
> View attachment 3454192
> View attachment 3454193
> View attachment 3454194
> View attachment 3454195
> View attachment 3454196
> View attachment 3454197
> View attachment 3454198
> View attachment 3454200



Fake


----------



## crispyspicy

goldfish19 said:


> Fake


Ouch. Thanks a million!!


----------



## holy.me

Hi Ladies.. I need help authenticating this.

Longchamp Neo Medium in Black
SELLER: A gift from a friend


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> All three bags look good to me. No red flags



Thanks very much goldfish!


----------



## crispyspicy

Hi, I found another seller who is selling a Longchamp Cuir crossbody.  She got it from her trip to Spain last May.  Comes with a receipt; even a gift box.  I have a really good feeling about it but please just help authenticate it.  Thanks in advance!
Item: Longchamp Cuir Crossbody
Name of Seller: comfort.footwear (Carousell)
Item No.: 1061737116
:


----------



## momikei

Hi Goldfish19 would you please take a look at this bag, is this authentic? i just bougt it at carousell but the front stich has wrinkles i'm afraid it's not authentic, the seller say she already laundry the bag that's why it has wrinkles. if it's not authentic i want to return it. i already post the bag previously but maybe you missed my post. sorry for double posting,  thanks for helping. 
*Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small
color: Clementine*


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> Hi, I found another seller who is selling a Longchamp Cuir crossbody.  She got it from her trip to Spain last May.  Comes with a receipt; even a gift box.  I have a really good feeling about it but please just help authenticate it.  Thanks in advance!
> Item: Longchamp Cuir Crossbody
> Name of Seller: comfort.footwear (Carousell)
> Item No.: 1061737116
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455038
> View attachment 3455039
> View attachment 3455040
> View attachment 3455041
> View attachment 3455042
> View attachment 3455043
> View attachment 3455044



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

momikei said:


> Hi Goldfish19 would you please take a look at this bag, is this authentic? i just bougt it at carousell but the front stich has wrinkles i'm afraid it's not authentic, the seller say she already laundry the bag that's why it has wrinkles. if it's not authentic i want to return it. i already post the bag previously but maybe you missed my post. sorry for double posting,  thanks for helping.
> *Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small
> color: Clementine*



Please use proper format. Seller info is required. Thanks!


----------



## crispyspicy

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.



I really appreciate your help, goldfish19  have a good week ahead!  Thanks much!


----------



## momikei

Hi Goldfish19, here's the seller info 
*Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small
color: Clementine
Seller info: carousell.com/lennychandrashop*



momikei said:


> Hi Goldfish19 would you please take a look at this bag, is this authentic? i just bougt it at carousell but the front stich has wrinkles i'm afraid it's not authentic, the seller say she already laundry the bag that's why it has wrinkles. if it's not authentic i want to return it. i already post the bag previously but maybe you missed my post. sorry for double posting,  thanks for helping.
> *Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small
> color: Clementine*


----------



## holy.me

Hi goldfish19,

Please help me with this. This a swap gift from a friend and she wants to swap it with my old LC le pliage black which is old but authentic but before i swap my old LC I'd like to know if this Neo is authentic.

LC Neo Medium in Black
Seller: Swap gift from a friend


----------



## goldfish19

holy.me said:


> Hi goldfish19,
> 
> Please help me with this. This a swap gift from a friend and she wants to swap it with my old LC le pliage black which is old but authentic but before i swap my old LC I'd like to know if this Neo is authentic.
> 
> LC Neo Medium in Black
> Seller: Swap gift from a friend



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

momikei said:


> Hi Goldfish19, here's the seller info
> *Name/item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small
> color: Clementine
> Seller info: carousell.com/lennychandrashop*



I don't see any red flags but I'm not 100% sure. Can you post a better photo of the plastic tag and zipper pull? Thanks


----------



## Porygon

Hi ladies! Can you please authenticatr this bag for me? I have a bad feeling on this one.

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium - Maroon
Seller: rhymescent_cavite (IG)
Item no:N.A

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrb0daZFAtUVZfQlU/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrZGFsbFpaM3lKUlE/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## momikei

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but I'm not 100% sure. Can you post a better photo of the plastic tag and zipper pull? Thanks


Hi Goldfish19 here's another pic of zipper pull


----------



## holy.me

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Porygon said:


> Hi ladies! Can you please authenticatr this bag for me? I have a bad feeling on this one.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium - Maroon
> Seller: rhymescent_cavite (IG)
> Item no:N.A
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrb0daZFAtUVZfQlU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrZGFsbFpaM3lKUlE/view?usp=drivesdk


We need better photos. Thanks.


----------



## Porygon

rx4dsoul said:


> We need better photos. Thanks.



Hi here's the added pictures. Thanks!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrdnpuRUFkbjRtY0U/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrV0FqaGRLdXRlWDA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrZkJXMDBvaEkxLVk/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrYUpveVBiZWo5MVk/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrU29CYnlhWXJYRG8/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrTFhwbEZ0SE1LU3c/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrNjVlY2Y4bTVPRFU/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrd3hXcUE4QURjRTA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrajE1OXZzRGtNZzg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrWjgtdEpBc3FBRVE/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowranFEb28xUWtPaUk/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TYP6MFsowrUG8tel9OR2QzRG8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## bagcrazee78

Hi experts,

Can you ladies help me authenticate this bag?

Item: navy medium cuir
Seller: via como 7 through qoo10

Thank you very much in advance [emoji4]


----------



## bagcrazee78

More pics ladies


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Hello ladies! I just bought this bag from eBay. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I will be travelling out of the country in a few days and will not be back for a while, so I'd like to be able to return it before I leave. Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Longchamp Neo Large Long Handle in Black
Name of Seller: cafee06
Item No.: 122103231550






	

		
			
		

		
	
 [


----------



## KH26

Please authenticate this Longchamp I purchased. 
Seller: Tebussy (Mercari)
Item: Le Pliage Large in Navy

Thanks!


----------



## KH26

One more- purchased 2 bags from same seller 
Seller: Tebussy (Mercari)
Item: Le Pliage Small in navy color


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Dear authenticator,

Would you please help me to see if my LC Le Pliage Shopping bag is original? I bought it online before. I really think my bag is original from LC, so did the seller. But I still want to have my bag get checked here, just to convince myself, and I really wanna know, so please help me to see if this bag is a truly real deal? I took several pictures but it was hard to get a good lighting and angles, so I then took several shots and combined them in one into one image and divided them in collages. I'm sorry if the pictures not really clear/ easy to see. Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to hear good news from you soon 









	

		
			
		

		
	
 so please help me to see if this bag is a truly real deal? Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant




----------



## Danigoldd

Can any one authenticate a Louis vuttion purse I'm going to buy


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Dear authenticator,

Sorry, I attached one more additional picture to be shown. That is the look of the bag (overall from frontside) from nearby. The bag already used by me for several times, not so often. And also had been washed several times. That's the condition right now. Just to give a whole descrption from the bag look. I hope this can be an additional consideration for your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## Danigoldd

holy.me said:


> Thank you.


http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...6779&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1472969738849 

Can you tell me if this is real


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello, Kindly please authenticate this for me.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle, Black
Seller: n/a gift from a friend but was bought at fair sale for $40 only

Thank you so much!


----------



## Chermaines

I purchased this Longchamp Neo small bag. Seller claimed that she brought from Venice. Would appreciate if can advise whether its authentic or not.


----------



## EGBDF

shethinksthat said:


> Hello, Kindly please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle, Black
> Seller: n/a gift from a friend but was bought at fair sale for $40 only
> 
> Thank you so much!


Fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> Would you please help me to see if my LC Le Pliage Shopping bag is original? I bought it online before. I really think my bag is original from LC, so did the seller. But I still want to have my bag get checked here, just to convince myself, and I really wanna know, so please help me to see if this bag is a truly real deal? I took several pictures but it was hard to get a good lighting and angles, so I then took several shots and combined them in one into one image and divided them in collages. I'm sorry if the pictures not really clear/ easy to see. Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to hear good news from you soon
> View attachment 3458307
> View attachment 3458306
> View attachment 3458305
> View attachment 3458305
> View attachment 3458306
> View attachment 3458307
> View attachment 3458308
> View attachment 3458308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so please help me to see if this bag is a truly real deal? Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to hear good news from you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458305
> View attachment 3458306


Inadequate photos. Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chermaines

Chermaines said:


> I purchased this Longchamp Neo small bag. Seller claimed that she brought from Venice. Would appreciate if can advise whether its authentic or not.


----------



## Chermaines

please see the revised listing as the standard format

Name: Longchamp Neo Le Pilage Navy
Name of Seller:Carousell
Description: Seller claimed that she purchase from the boutique at Venice.

*Please refer to the previous listing

Could any authenticator help on the authenticity of the bag?

Thanks in advance


----------



## goldfish19

Chermaines said:


> please see the revised listing as the standard format
> 
> Name: Longchamp Neo Le Pilage Navy
> Name of Seller:Carousell
> Description: Seller claimed that she purchase from the boutique at Venice.
> 
> *Please refer to the previous listing
> 
> Could any authenticator help on the authenticity of the bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Which seller from carousel? Also please post photos that are of better resolution. And kindly post them right side up. Thank you


----------



## Chermaines

goldfish19 said:


> Which seller from carousel? Also please post photos that are of better resolution. And kindly post them right side up. Thank you


Hi Goldfish19,

Thanks for the reply. The seller's name is Charlotte.

This is the best resolution that I have as I am using iPhone 6 to take the photos.

Apologies for it


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks!!
If authentic, is this really Planetes?  Would you know from what year? Thanks!

Item Name:  Longchamp Planetes
Item Number:  162190548624
Seller:  cj5052000
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-nylon-bag-purse-Red-Rare/162190548624?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38804&meid=9064e572741048d58eac181913e05f07&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=252521500756


----------



## Chermaines

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish19,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The seller's name is Charlotte.
> 
> This is the best resolution that I have as I am using iPhone 6 to take the photos.
> 
> Apologies for it


----------



## Chermaines

Hi goldfish19, can I trouble you to advise on the bag ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish19,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The seller's name is Charlotte.
> 
> This is the best resolution that I have as I am using iPhone 6 to take the photos.
> 
> Apologies for it


Authentic.


----------



## Jalani

Hi, would like to request to authenticate this bag before purchase from a friend. She mentioned that it was purchased in France -  Longchamp Veau Foulonne Leather Handbag, sharing the pictures below for reference. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jalani said:


> View attachment 3460639
> View attachment 3460640
> View attachment 3460641
> View attachment 3460634
> View attachment 3460636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would like to request to authenticate this bag before purchase from a friend. She mentioned that it was purchased in France -  Longchamp Veau Foulonne Leather Handbag, sharing the pictures below for reference. Thank you!


Authentic. 
Please follow proper format next time . Thank you  .


----------



## KH26

Hi authenticators,

Please authenticate this Longchamp I purchased.  Thank you so so much!  
1. Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Navy
2. Seller: Tebussy from Mercari
3. Photos attached.  Please let me know if they are not clear enough.  Thank you again!


----------



## KH26

Hi authenticators.  One more please!  (I purchased two from the same seller).  THANK YOU!!!
1. Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Navy
2. Seller: Tebussy from Mercari
3. Photos attached.  Once again, please let me know if I need better photos.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Sorry to repost, this might have been missed. Thanks!!



msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks!!
> If authentic, is this really Planetes?  Would you know from what year? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Longchamp Planetes
> Item Number:  162190548624
> Seller:  cj5052000
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-nylon-bag-purse-Red-Rare/162190548624?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38804&meid=9064e572741048d58eac181913e05f07&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=252521500756


----------



## Jalani

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Please follow proper format next time . Thank you  .



Hi rx4dsoul, great and will do next time. Thank you too!


----------



## auroramarina

Hi authenticators!

Kindly authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 
Seller: Gift from a friend










I hope my photos attached/are clear. 

Many thanks!


----------



## hitt

Name: LONGCHAMP CUIR LEATHER CONVERTIBLE BAG MODELE DEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE
Seller:  daniel6-27
Item number: 252533084131
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-C...084131?hash=item3acc250fe3:g:cDoAAOSwFe5X02Or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-C...084131?hash=item3acc250fe3:g:cDoAAOSwFe5X02Or
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chermaines

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks for the reply RX4Dsoul


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

rx4dsoul said:


> Inadequate photos. Sorry.
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app




Dear authenticator,

Okey then. I already shot several photos to be shown again. It's better and clearer than before. I hope you can see it well. If there's still a blur part, would you please zoom it and look at it thoroughly. Hope you don't mind. Here's the attachments. In every post i only can upload max10 files, so there's my next 
post i continued to upload more files. Totally there's more than 30 pictures. I really need your help. Thankyou


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Dear authenticator (RX4Dsoul),

Here's the next photos


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Dear authenticator (RX4Dsoul),

Here's more. What do you think? I need your advise. Thanks a lot


----------



## rx4dsoul

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Dear authenticator (RX4Dsoul),
> 
> Here's the next photos


This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

auroramarina said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> Kindly authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> Seller: Gift from a friend
> 
> View attachment 3463248
> View attachment 3463251
> 
> View attachment 3463252
> View attachment 3463253
> View attachment 3463254
> View attachment 3463255
> 
> 
> I hope my photos attached/are clear.
> 
> Many thanks!


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

KH26 said:


> Hi authenticators.  One more please!  (I purchased two from the same seller).  THANK YOU!!!
> 1. Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Navy
> 2. Seller: Tebussy from Mercari
> 3. Photos attached.  Once again, please let me know if I need better photos.


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Sorry to repost, this might have been missed. Thanks!!


Authentic Planetes. Not sure of exact year but between 2008-2010.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Planetes. Not sure of exact year but between 2008-2010.


Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.



Dear authenticator (rx4dsoul),

Very glad to hear that. But may ask you just one more question? Is it okay/ normal if the snap button (after i used the button for several times), become faded lately? Many thanks before


----------



## KH26

Hi,  what about this one? Please see below.  Thank you so much!

Hi authenticators,

Please authenticate this Longchamp I purchased.  Thank you so so much! 
1. Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Navy
2. Seller: Tebussy from Mercari
3. Photos attached.  Please let me know if they are not clear enough.  Thank you again![/QUOTE]


----------



## KH26

Sorry. Here are the pictures.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lovely authenticators, I will like to authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time and help in advance. I tried my best to take clear photos under bright light of all hardware, zipper pull and tags. Do let me know if you require more pictures of certain parts of the bag. 

Name: Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Terra
Remarks: the bag is in my possession hence no seller details.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I took an additional photo as I realised I missed out the tag code. Here it is.


----------



## crispyspicy

Hi Authenticators
I need another help yet again from you to authenticate this :
Item: Longchamp Cuir (in navy)
Name of Seller: tokidokii (Carousell)
Item No.: 1512737006

Thank you in advance!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you take a look please? Thanks!

Item Name: Planetes LH
Selller: nica_reye
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112115235888 

Here are additional photos from the seller.


----------



## Mio11

Hi LC lovers,
I got this bag several months ago as a bday gift but haven't used it coz I'm worried that it's fake. I'm a newbie here and trying my luck. Kindly authenticate this bag. TIA! ^_^

Name/Item description/Specific item: Surf and the City SSH Pink
(Sorry, this is the only info I have)
	

		
			
		

		
	













Sent from my SM-G530H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## goldfish19

In response to post 3600 - No red flags but the photos are blurry.


----------



## goldfish19

Mio11 said:


> Hi LC lovers,
> I got this bag several months ago as a bday gift but haven't used it coz I'm worried that it's fake. I'm a newbie here and trying my luck. Kindly authenticate this bag. TIA! ^_^
> 
> Name/Item description/Specific item: Surf and the City SSH Pink
> (Sorry, this is the only info I have)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465906
> View attachment 3465909
> View attachment 3465910
> View attachment 3465913
> View attachment 3465914
> View attachment 3465916
> View attachment 3465917
> View attachment 3465918
> View attachment 3465920
> View attachment 3465921
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530H using PurseForum mobile app


This is fake. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you take a look please? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Planetes LH
> Selller: nica_reye
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112115235888
> 
> Here are additional photos from the seller.
> View attachment 3465412
> 
> View attachment 3465413
> 
> View attachment 3465414
> 
> View attachment 3465415


This is fake.


----------



## goldfish19

crispyspicy said:


> Hi Authenticators
> I need another help yet again from you to authenticate this :
> Item: Longchamp Cuir (in navy)
> Name of Seller: tokidokii (Carousell)
> Item No.: 1512737006
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3465416
> View attachment 3465417
> View attachment 3465418
> View attachment 3465419


Looks good but you should post more photos and make sure they are clear.


----------



## Mio11

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake. Sorry



Thanks heaps!


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake.


Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi, I am sorry to ask for your time and kind help. Is it possible to help me take a look? My request is #3601. 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## auroramarina

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.



Thank you


----------



## @Polyxena

Please help me with this one:

Name: Le Pliage Cabas Tote in Taupe
Name of seller: Private seller on Carousell
Item no: N/A

Thank you so much.


----------



## kwizzle

Hi! I bought this LC Neo MSH in Mustard from a friend and she told me that this is authentic. Could you please help me check?


----------



## goldfish19

kwizzle said:


> Hi! I bought this LC Neo MSH in Mustard from a friend and she told me that this is authentic. Could you please help me check?



It's fake


----------



## kwizzle

I thought so. Thank you for checking,


----------



## @Polyxena

Hi. Is there anyone who could also help me check mine?


----------



## kwizzle

Hi! I bought this from an instagram shop named fashionaholicph. Could you please authenticate? LC Le Pliage SLH in Orange.


----------



## EGBDF

kwizzle said:


> Hi! I bought this from an instagram shop named fashionaholicph. Could you please authenticate? LC Le Pliage SLH in Orange.


Fake


----------



## kwizzle

EGBDF said:


> Fake


May I know how you found out it is fake so I can tell the seller because she is adamant that it is an authentic LC.


----------



## goldfish19

kwizzle said:


> Hi! I bought this from an instagram shop named fashionaholicph. Could you please authenticate? LC Le Pliage SLH in Orange.



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## kwizzle

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake. Sorry.


Hi! May I know how you found out its fake so I can tell the seller? She got upset with me saying that I was the first customer she had that challenged its authenticity.


----------



## goldfish19

kwizzle said:


> Hi! May I know how you found out its fake so I can tell the seller? She got upset with me saying that I was the first customer she had that challenged its authenticity.



Fake tag. Poor quality materials used.


----------



## goldfish19

kwizzle said:


> Hi! May I know how you found out its fake so I can tell the seller? She got upset with me saying that I was the first customer she had that challenged its authenticity.



From the Instagram account, I see Longchamp bags that were never released, or the color is far from the actual color that was made by Longchamp  (counterfeiters make their own designs and colors) and the shape/size of the bags show they are not the same size as the real one. 

The price is unbelievable. I feel sorry for those who have bought already. 

View attachment 3468994


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Could you take a look please? Bought this from ebay and have received it now. Thanks!!

Item Name: Red Planetes (?)
Seller: shopmaterialworld

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/291867425374 

And here are photos my sister took for me:


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Could you take a look please? Bought this from ebay and have received it now. Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Red Planetes (?)
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/291867425374
> 
> And here are photos my sister took for me:
> View attachment 3469006
> 
> View attachment 3469007
> 
> View attachment 3469008
> 
> View attachment 3469009
> View attachment 3469011
> 
> View attachment 3469012
> 
> View attachment 3469013
> View attachment 3469015
> View attachment 3469016


Authentic Red Planetes.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Red Planetes.



Thanks so much RX!


----------



## kwizzle

goldfish19 said:


> From the Instagram account, I see Longchamp bags that were never released, or the color is far from the actual color that was made by Longchamp  (counterfeiters make their own designs and colors) and the shape/size of the bags show they are not the same size as the real one.
> 
> The price is unbelievable. I feel sorry for those who have bought already.
> 
> View attachment 3468994



Thank you so much for checkingb into it. Good thing I was able to get my money back. This seller was so mad and keeps on insisting that its an authentic bag.


----------



## Mio11

AP919 said:


> I'm not one of the authenticators, but I can tell you that bag is fake for one good reason -- the website you sent has bags in colors that were never available.  Neos haven't been available in THAT many colors.
> 
> Bloomingdale's exclusive blue
> Bloomingdale's exclusive hydrangea  (called Fuschia in Europe)
> Emerald green
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Clementine
> Pebble
> Beige
> Opera (dark red)
> Poppy (lighter red)
> Grey
> Khaki
> Pink
> I saw a new red similar to Opera in Bloomies -- I think it was called "Rose."
> 
> Sorry if I forgot any!  But those are all I can think of for sure.




Hi *AP919,*
*How about Neo in mustard? My sister have that color. Also, do LPs have new red and new blue color?*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo
Please help me to authenticate this bag
Type : Longchamp Camouflage size S


----------



## Minoriminorr

I repost thee pict
Type : Longchamp Camouflage size S
Thx...


----------



## goldfish19

Minoriminorr said:


> Hallo
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Type : Longchamp Camouflage size S



Please follow proper format (on page 1). Seller information is required. Thanks!


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo
Please help me to aunthenticate 
Type : Longchamp Camouflage size S
Seller on Instagram : @branded.shopid


----------



## goldfish19

Minoriminorr said:


> Hallo
> Please help me to aunthenticate
> Type : Longchamp Camouflage size S
> Seller on Instagram : @branded.shopid



It's fake.


----------



## Minoriminorr

Sorry...
Please explain me the part of fake 
Thx before.....


----------



## kwizzle

can you check if these are fakes?
seller: cheskaquimarbisha

https://shopee.ph/Authentic-long-champ-lavander-long-handle-tote-bag-i.5751261.27216090

https://shopee.ph/Authentic-long-champ-long-handle-tote-bag-i.5751261.48087874


----------



## Minoriminorr

How about this bag?
Gift from my aunty
Sorry I don't know about type of bag 
Thx before...


----------



## kimberleyg

Could you please tell me if this Longchamp Le Pliage in black size large is authentic.
Here is the link to the listing. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252533066932?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

kimberleyg said:


> Could you please tell me if this Longchamp Le Pliage in black size large is authentic.
> Here is the link to the listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252533066932?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Please read page 1. Not enough photos  and kindly follow format.


----------



## kimberleyg

Could you please authenticate 

Longchamp Le Pliage tote black size large

Name of seller- 13vwilliam

Item number- 252533066932

Link - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252533066932?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Experts, 
Please help authenticate... 

Item: Authentic LONGCHAMP Le pliage large leather crossbody bag
Item number: 162206954324
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162206954324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## EGBDF

kimberleyg said:


> Could you please authenticate
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage tote black size large
> 
> Name of seller- 13vwilliam
> 
> Item number- 252533066932
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252533066932?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


This seller doesn't provide enough pictures, and the name has come up a few times in the LC forum, if you do a search.


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo please help me to authenticate this bag
Gift from my aunty 
Thx


----------



## Minoriminorr

Sorry I'm forget to post item number 
Item number : 1899002OB414


----------



## AP919

Mio11 said:


> Hi *AP919,*
> *How about Neo in mustard? My sister have that color. Also, do LPs have new red and new blue color?*
> 
> *Thanks!*



As I've mentioned before, there has NEVER been a Neo in mustard.  It is fake.  There is a newer red called "ruby," which is similar to last year's opera: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndIndex=1#fn=ppp=180&spp=17&sp=1&rid=81|BOOST SAVED SET%26spc%3D72%26rsid%3D%26pn%3D1|0|17|72.

There is no new blue.  In Spring 2015, Bloomingdale's had an exclusive blue color, but unless it is from Bloomingdale's, it is fake.  It is nearly impossible to find a real one, unless someone has held onto it, since this has been sold out for about a year now.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Minoriminorr said:


> Sorry I'm forget to post item number
> Item number : 1899002OB414


Authentic.


----------



## kwizzle

Hi! Could you help me to authenticate this? 
Seller: Jenric from shopee.ph


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Experts,
> Please help authenticate...
> 
> Item: Authentic LONGCHAMP Le pliage large leather crossbody bag
> Item number: 162206954324
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162206954324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance




Bump.... Experts, any thoughts on this? TIA!


----------



## Banker12#

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo medium short handle?
It's been bugging me since day 1 ive got this. Its because of the tag. It isnt similar with my other LC bags.
Please please help?
TIA


----------



## goldfish19

Banker12# said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo medium short handle?
> It's been bugging me since day 1 ive got this. Its because of the tag. It isnt similar with my other LC bags.
> Please please help?
> TIA



Please follow format (on page 1). Seller info is required. Thanks


----------



## Banker12#

Hi,


goldfish19 said:


> Please follow format (on page 1). Seller info is required. Thanks



Seller is Style Capital PH, an online shopping store here in the Philippines
Here's the link
https://www.google.com.ph/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=style+capital+ph


----------



## Mio11

AP919 said:


> As I've mentioned before, there has NEVER been a Neo in mustard.  It is fake.  There is a newer red called "ruby," which is similar to last year's opera: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-tote?ID=1602778&CategoryID=1003785&brandIndex=1#fn=ppp=180&spp=17&sp=1&rid=81|BOOST SAVED SET%26spc%3D72%26rsid%3D%26pn%3D1|0|17|72.
> 
> There is no new blue.  In Spring 2015, Bloomingdale's had an exclusive blue color, but unless it is from Bloomingdale's, it is fake.  It is nearly impossible to find a real one, unless someone has held onto it, since this has been sold out for about a year now.




Thank you so much for that information.


----------



## EGBDF

Banker12# said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Seller is Style Capital PH, an online shopping store here in the Philippines
> Here's the link
> https://www.google.com.ph/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=style+capital+ph


The bag you posted is fake.


----------



## Mio11

EGBDF said:


> The bag you posted is fake.



Ugh, there are so many resellers in the PH who are selling fakes. Beware!!! Special mention to Eloisa Bueno (Anghelo Shop). She sell bags and other items via facebook. This is the only way I can think of how to get back to her. I'm so furious I'm sorry.


----------



## PB Chef

Hello,

I bought this Longchamp makeup case on ebay and the zipper is plastic and does not say YKK. I have read that the larger bags have metal zippers but haven't read anything about the smaller cosmetic cases. The tag inside says made in France.  The seller says she bought it at the airport.
Do I have a fake?  Here is the link to ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222242750518?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rx4dsoul

Guys and gals...Please dont forget to post seller links and info!


----------



## PB Chef

http://www.ebay.com/sch/marcifcohen...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

Sorry, I hope I posted this correctly.  The seller's name is marcifcohen11 and the item description is 
*Longchamp-Le-Pliage - Excellent Condition*


----------



## goldfish19

Mio11 said:


> Ugh, there are so many resellers in the PH who are selling fakes. Beware!!! Special mention to Eloisa Bueno (Anghelo Shop). She sell bags and other items via facebook. This is the only way I can think of how to get back to her. I'm so furious I'm sorry.



In Asia, there are more fake bag sellers than legitimate sellers, especially if on Instagram and Facebook where your complaint or comment can be easily deleted or blocked. If the price is too good to be true, then you should stay away (although a recent poster here bought from a seller who is selling them for a lot more money).


----------



## goldfish19

PB Chef said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/marcifcohen...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
> 
> Sorry, I hope I posted this correctly.  The seller's name is marcifcohen11 and the item description is
> *Longchamp-Le-Pliage - Excellent Condition*



More photos needed


----------



## honeybunny07

goldfish19 said:


> In Asia, there are more fake bag sellers than legitimate sellers, especially if on Instagram and Facebook where your complaint or comment can be easily deleted or blocked. If the price is too good to be true, then you should stay away (although a recent poster here bought from a seller who is selling them for a lot more money).


Yeaahh... it really makes me mad how some seller are INSISTING that their bag is authentic when you clearly know it's not. I have much more respect with people who frankly said they're selling mirror quality, if you still choose to buy from them, it's your decision. But that they insist it's original with defect bla bla is just sad... 

That being said, I can actually point out some Indonesian/Malaysian cheaters on IG.


----------



## honeybunny07

Yeah, i was really furious when I found out my ruban d'or is fake.. my, by the time I got that bag, I was jumping up and down over excitement, because it was sold out everywhere, and as usual I discovered it late.

And then i learned how to spot fake bag, and to my horror it's one of bag that I recently bought. If it was given to me, I wouldn't make such fuss. But I bought it, with the confidence that it's original! Lol.. 
 I'm just concern that if i expose those fake seller here, they could just easily rename or delete and create new account. I agree with @goldfish19 that one way to know it's the low price. Although it's not a guarantee because some hideous, low life, fake people are selling them at original price, and when it's 'rare item' they're selling it at even more higher price. So.... awful, awful people. I'm so mad, really!  Grrrrrrr....


----------



## Banker12#

Hi,

Please help me authenticate 
 Longchamp le pliage nylon small short handle bought in Rakuten Japan (online store) 

Please see attached pics. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

Banker12# said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate
> Longchamp le pliage nylon small short handle bought in Rakuten Japan (online store)
> 
> Please see attached pics.
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## farahellyna

Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Medium. I plan to buy it from a seller in a Facebook Group. TIA.


----------



## goldfish19

farahellyna said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Medium. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473293
> View attachment 3473295
> View attachment 3473297
> View attachment 3473298
> View attachment 3473299
> View attachment 3473301
> View attachment 3473302
> View attachment 3473303



Please read page 1 for format. Seller info is required. Thank you!


----------



## farahellyna

goldfish19 said:


> Please read page 1 for format. Seller info is required. Thank you!


i've edited the post. I'd appreciate your authentication. Thank u.


----------



## farahellyna

This is my 2nd entry for this authentication, in case my first entry didnt fit the requirement  I hope someone would give me a reply ASAP of the authenticity as i dont want the item to be sold to someone else. The item is Longchamp Le Pliage Medium size in Cedar (i believe). It is being sold by a seller from a Facebook Group.


----------



## Banker12#

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Banker12#

EGBDF said:


> The bag you posted is fake.




Thank you.


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo please help me to authenticate this bag 
Type : Longchamp La pliage Large Long Handle 
Item number : 1899089072
Gift from my aunty 
Thx before...


----------



## Chermaines

Hi Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul,

Would like to trouble you to authenticate this bag as I am meeting the seller on Tuesday. 

Name: Longchamp Large Le Pilage Red 
Model No: 1899089545
Seller: Carousell (tsetse)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chermaines

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul,
> 
> Would like to trouble you to authenticate this bag as I am meeting the seller on Tuesday.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Large Le Pilage Red
> Model No: 1899089545
> Seller: Carousell (tsetse)
> 
> Thanks in advance



More picture


----------



## Chermaines

Hi Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul,

Can I trouble you to comment on the bag ? As I will be meeting the seller tmr. 

Apologies for inconvenience caused. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hello authenticators!
I am eyeing this Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage, medium size on Gilt. I know that they are an authentic retailer, but I've never seen this pink color before. Does it have a name other than pink? Have you seen this color before? Thank you!
Link: http://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_id...4910538053_1151398822&size_id=1&origin=search


----------



## goldfish19

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul,
> 
> Would like to trouble you to authenticate this bag as I am meeting the seller on Tuesday.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Large Le Pilage Red
> Model No: 1899089545
> Seller: Carousell (tsetse)
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks okay to me, but your photos are too small/ blurry


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo please help me to authenticate this bag 
Type : Longchamp La pliage Large Long Handle 
Item number : 1899089072
Gift from my aunty 
Thx before...


----------



## Globridge

Please help me authentic this bag that my sister just bought:

Name: Longchamp Cuir Medium
Model: 1515737610
Seller: https://sg.carousell.com/p/69224472/


----------



## Chermaines

goldfish19 said:


> Looks okay to me, but your photos are too small/ blurry



Hi Goldfish19,

Thank you for the clarification, can I provide more photos to you for further clarification? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chermaines

Hi Goldfish19 & Rx4dsoul,

There was a seller who sold me this bag and I feel like it's fake.

Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Large Red
Item No.: 189984595
Seller: Rachell (carousell)

Apologies for the inconvenience caused and thanks for the help provided for the authentications of the bags that I have posted .


----------



## Chermaines

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish19 & Rx4dsoul,
> 
> There was a seller who sold me this bag and I feel like it's fake.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Large Red
> Item No.: 189984595
> Seller: Rachell (carousell)
> 
> Apologies for the inconvenience caused and thanks for the help provided for the authentications of the bags that I have posted .


----------



## goldfish19

Photos are too small and your post is missing a photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## goldfish19

Globridge said:


> Please help me authentic this bag that my sister just bought:
> 
> Name: Longchamp Cuir Medium
> Model: 1515737610
> Seller: https://sg.carousell.com/p/69224472/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477398
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477399
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477400
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477401
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477402
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477403
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477404



Looks good. But I need a better non blurry photo of the zipper pull and plastic tag.


----------



## Chermaines

goldfish19 said:


> Photos are too small and your post is missing a photo of the plastic tag.


 
Hi Goldfish19,

Apologies for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
Please reply my answer about this bag 
Type : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Fataisie Camouflage short handle
Colour : Khaki
Item number : 1512627292
Seller : private seller
ASAP 
Thx


----------



## adottedbug

Hello, How are you? Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance! 
*Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Taupe
*Name of the seller:* Birthday gift from my cousin


----------



## Ketut Yulitrisna dewi

Hallo
Please reply my question about this bag
Type : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo small
Colour : black
Seller : onthyshop (instagram)
ASAP,thx


----------



## Globridge

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good. But I need a better non blurry photo of the zipper pull and plastic tag.



Hi Goldfish19,

please see below pics:


----------



## adottedbug

adottedbug said:


> Hello Goldfish19 & Rx4dsoul, How are you? Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance!  Kindly help me please...
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Taupe
> *Item Number: *2605089015
> *Name of the seller:* Birthday gift from my cousin


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
Please reply my question about this bag
Type : Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Camouflage short handle
Size : Small
Item number : 1512627292
Colour : Khaki
Seller : Private seller
Help me please 
ASAP
Thx


----------



## bl@ckbutterfly

Hello Authenticators,

Can you please kindly check if this is authentic?
Thank you heaps!

Longchamp Neo Navy Medium
Ebay Seller: apg216 http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...357457?hash=item1a18828851:g:GnUAAOSwyLlXoJmd


----------



## stardust_jm07

Good day!
Kindly authenticate... 

Thank you!
Stardust


----------



## goldfish19

bl@ckbutterfly said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Can you please kindly check if this is authentic?
> Thank you heaps!
> 
> Longchamp Neo Navy Medium
> Ebay Seller: apg216 http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...357457?hash=item1a18828851:g:GnUAAOSwyLlXoJmd
> View attachment 3479991
> View attachment 3479992
> View attachment 3479991
> View attachment 3479992
> View attachment 3479993
> View attachment 3479994
> View attachment 3479991
> View attachment 3479992
> View attachment 3479993
> View attachment 3479994
> View attachment 3479995
> View attachment 3479996
> View attachment 3479997
> View attachment 3479998
> View attachment 3479999
> View attachment 3480000



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## Ketut Yulitrisna dewi

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


Please answer my question authenticator


----------



## Minoriminorr

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


----------



## Minoriminorr

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


Please answer my question too Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul. I need your help.
ASAP 
Thx


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
Please reply my question about this bag
Type : Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Camouflage short handle
Size : Small
Item number : 1512627292
Colour : Khaki
Seller : Private seller
Help me please 
ASAP
Thx


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! As I mentioned in another thread, I'm on a LC kick lately. Hope you could take a look at my recent additions please. Thanks so much!!

1. Item Name:  Le Pliage Cuir in Blue
    Seller: Gilt.com
    Pictures: taken by me upon receipt 

















This is softer but thinner than my other cherry red Cuir purchase from Gilt a few months back.


----------



## msd_bags

Request continued:

2.  item Name: Neo Tote medium in Black
     Seller:  Gilt.com
     Pictures: taken by me upon receipt


















Thanks!!


----------



## Syd771

Hello, 

I bought this black Longchamp Roseau Backpack from a private seller. I believe it is an older model as it is now discontinued. The zipper does have 45 on it (pictured).
Can it please be authenticated? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Syd771

Forgot to include the picture of the 45 on zipper! Thanks!


Syd771 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this black Longchamp Roseau Backpack from a private seller. I believe it is an older model as it is now discontinued. The zipper does have 45 on it (pictured).
> Can it please be authenticated? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481785
> View attachment 3481786
> View attachment 3481787
> View attachment 3481788
> View attachment 3481789
> View attachment 3481790
> View attachment 3481791
> View attachment 3481792
> View attachment 3481785
> View attachment 3481785


----------



## bl@ckbutterfly

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


Thank you goldfish19


----------



## Chermaines

Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Large Red
Item No. 1899084595
Seller: Tzetse (Carousell)

Thanks in advance Goldfish19


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi! As I mentioned in another thread, I'm on a LC kick lately. Hope you could take a look at my recent additions please. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 1. Item Name:  Le Pliage Cuir in Blue
> Seller: Gilt.com
> Pictures: taken by me upon receipt
> View attachment 3481672
> 
> View attachment 3481673
> 
> View attachment 3481674
> 
> View attachment 3481675
> 
> View attachment 3481676
> 
> View attachment 3481677
> 
> View attachment 3481678
> 
> View attachment 3481679
> 
> 
> This is softer but thinner than my other cherry red Cuir purchase from Gilt a few months back.





msd_bags said:


> Request continued:
> 
> 2.  item Name: Neo Tote medium in Black
> Seller:  Gilt.com
> Pictures: taken by me upon receipt
> 
> View attachment 3481682
> 
> View attachment 3481683
> 
> View attachment 3481684
> 
> View attachment 3481685
> 
> View attachment 3481686
> 
> View attachment 3481687
> 
> View attachment 3481688
> 
> View attachment 3481689
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Both are authentic in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

Chermaines said:


> Name: Longchamp Le Pilage Large Red
> Item No. 1899084595
> Seller: Tzetse (Carousell)
> 
> Thanks in advance Goldfish19


Looks good to me.


----------



## goldfish19

Globridge said:


> Hi Goldfish19,
> 
> please see below pics:
> 
> View attachment 3479411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479413


Looks good!


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Both are authentic in my opinion.


Oh, thanks so much goldfish!!


----------



## Syd771

Can my Roseau backpack please be authenticated? Thank you  




Syd771 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this black Longchamp Roseau Backpack from a private seller. I believe it is an older model as it is now discontinued. The zipper does have 45 on it (pictured).
> Can it please be authenticated? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481785
> View attachment 3481786
> View attachment 3481787
> View attachment 3481788
> View attachment 3481789
> View attachment 3481790
> View attachment 3481791
> View attachment 3481792
> View attachment 3481785
> View attachment 3481785





Syd771 said:


> Forgot to include the picture of the 45 on zipper! Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481793


----------



## Chermaines

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good to me.


Hi goldfish19,

Good as in authentic ?


----------



## Minoriminorr

Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
Please help me to authenticate this bag
Type : Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Camouflage short handle
Size : Small
Item number : 1512627292
Colour : Khaki
Seller : Private seller
TIA


----------



## AP919

Minoriminorr said:


> Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Type : Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Camouflage short handle
> Size : Small
> Item number : 1512627292
> Colour : Khaki
> Seller : Private seller
> TIA



I'm going to be as nice as possible when saying this, but there are only a few authenticators in this forum, and they are volunteers.  They are busy, and they have their own lives.  Additionally, they authenticate items at their own discretions.  If you annoy them by continually posting the same thing over and over (and over and over) again, they are more likely to ignore your post.  Moreover, other people who simply read the posts in the forum do not want (or appreciate) being inundated with the same post, what is it 5 times now?  I know that Purse Forum now e-mails me after I've visited the site, which is really annoying, but it's more annoying when it's the same person who keeps posting over and over.  That being said, if your post has been ignored, there is probably a reason, whether it's with the posting itself or that you have already asked for too many authentications, so I believe I am speaking on behalf of the authenticators as well when I am asking you to please not post the same thing again.

Thank you.


----------



## MS0479

Can you please authenticate this longchamp?

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57adbb67bcd4a70a0d00dbdd


----------



## rx4dsoul

MS0479 said:


> Can you please authenticate this longchamp?
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57adbb67bcd4a70a0d00dbdd


Authentic .


----------



## rx4dsoul

Minoriminorr said:


> Hallo Goldfish19 and Rx4dsoul
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Type : Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Camouflage short handle
> Size : Small
> Item number : 1512627292
> Colour : Khaki
> Seller : Private seller
> TIA


As a personal policy I dont authenticate for "private sellers" and "gifts" unless the items have active links and are vintage, respectively.


----------



## Minoriminorr

rx4dsoul said:


> As a personal policy I dont authenticate for "private sellers" and "gifts" unless the items have active links and are vintage, respectively.


Before, Sorry for the inconvenience. This the last post.
Seller from instagram kiehleon15
I'm very sorry.
TIA


----------



## florence d

Can someone please help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo
I bought it @ fashionaholicph today. Its SSH. 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## EGBDF

florence d said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo
> I bought it @ fashionaholicph today. Its SSH.
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> View attachment 3484694
> View attachment 3484697
> View attachment 3484698
> View attachment 3484699
> View attachment 3484704


Fake


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Planetes Long Handle*
Name of the seller: France Taruc
Link to site: https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-planetes-large-ID7AmCt.html


----------



## EGBDF

shethinksthat said:


> Hello guys! Kindly please help me authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Planetes Long Handle*
> Name of the seller: France Taruc
> Link to site: https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-planetes-large-ID7AmCt.html


fake


----------



## Syd771

Can this Longchamp Roseau Backpack please be authenticated?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-leather-black-backpack-/272375577403 
I believe it is an older/vintage style as it has been discontinued for a while now. Thank you


----------



## florence d

EGBDF said:


> Fake


Please explain why it's fake.  I need proofs so thay i can also explain my side to the seller. Thanks alot


----------



## rx4dsoul

Syd771 said:


> Can this Longchamp Roseau Backpack please be authenticated?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-leather-black-backpack-/272375577403
> I believe it is an older/vintage style as it has been discontinued for a while now. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3485331
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485337
> View attachment 3485338
> View attachment 3485340
> View attachment 3485341
> View attachment 3485342
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485340
> View attachment 3485341
> View attachment 3485342
> View attachment 3485343
> View attachment 3485344


Authentic.


----------



## florence d

Please authenticate this one. Its longchamp neo ssh

Seller:fashionaholicph

Thank you alot


----------



## goldfish19

florence d said:


> Please authenticate this one. Its longchamp neo ssh
> 
> Seller:fashionaholicph
> 
> Thank you alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485673
> View attachment 3485674
> View attachment 3485675
> View attachment 3485676
> View attachment 3485677



Fake. 

If you do a search on this thread, someone posted a bag from this seller as well and it was deemed fake.


----------



## authenticlady

Hi guys, can u help me authenticate my bag. I bought it online so i dont know whether it fake or not. My bag is LC le pliage backpack bilberry. Thank you


----------



## Syd771

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

authenticlady said:


> Hi guys, can u help me authenticate my bag. I bought it online so i dont know whether it fake or not. My bag is LC le pliage backpack bilberry. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485840
> View attachment 3485841
> View attachment 3485842
> View attachment 3485843
> View attachment 3485844
> View attachment 3485845



Please follow proper format (found on page 1). Seller info is required.


----------



## authenticlady

goldfish19 said:


> Please follow proper format (found on page 1). Seller info is required.


Thank you for remind me about that. I bought it at lazada. I will attach 1 more picture. Thank you


----------



## Jee1106

This is a gift.. I want to check if its authentic. Thanks!


----------



## tootsieroll1126

I bought my LC via ensogo.com.ph and it was from bagmasterph, so no need to have it authenticated. !@#$%^&*()))#$%^&*


----------



## goldfish19

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## TyMavs23

Hi,

Please check if its authetic. Having doubts to it.

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle in Black. (Longchamp Planetes were called by the Seller) She said original from France. 
Seller: Bags Authentic PH in FB


----------



## goldfish19

TyMavs23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please check if its authetic. Having doubts to it.
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle in Black. (Longchamp Planetes were called by the Seller) She said original from France.
> Seller: Bags Authentic PH in FB
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487658
> View attachment 3487659
> View attachment 3487660
> View attachment 3487661



It's fake.


----------



## TyMavs23

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you.


----------



## Bongdl

Hi authenticators. Please help me if this longchamp that id like to buy is authentic or fake. Thank you so much in advance  pls see pics.
Item : longchamp neo 
Link: https://carousell.com/p/71091957
Seller: shanelove05


----------



## EGBDF

Bongdl said:


> Hi authenticators. Please help me if this longchamp that id like to buy is authentic or fake. Thank you so much in advance  pls see pics.
> Item : longchamp neo
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/71091957
> Seller: shanelove05


fake


----------



## Bongdl

EGBDF said:


> fake


Thank you so much @EGBDF i really appreciate it... good day ahead


----------



## sugarpop

longchamp neo cuir small in Navy

my only hesitation is the leather tag. everything else checks out even the serial number.

has anyone ever encountered a leather tag of a neo cuir that's this faint?


----------



## goldfish19

sugarpop said:


> longchamp neo cuir small in Navy
> 
> my only hesitation is the leather tag. everything else checks out even the serial number.
> 
> has anyone ever encountered a leather tag of a neo cuir that's this faint?





Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.



Kindly follow format. Seller info is required before your item is authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## sugarpop

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly follow format. Seller info is required before your item is authenticated. Thank you!


my mistake..the post you quoted stated "seller info, if known". thus I thought seller info is not essential. I will repost with more photos though since the post you quoted said authentication based on tag alone is discouraged.


----------



## shakalaboom

Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo Medium in Opera Red, i got three of them from the seller on Instagram. But when i got the items, my concerns were raised. 

Seller link: http://instagram.com/houseofclassy_kl1

Im wondering could it be that this is Outlet Quality / defect quality? 

Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

shakalaboom said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo Medium in Opera Red, i got three of them from the seller on Instagram. But when i got the items, my concerns were raised.
> 
> Seller link: http://instagram.com/houseofclassy_kl1
> 
> Im wondering could it be that this is Outlet Quality / defect quality?
> 
> Thanks


Fake


----------



## sweetsh

Please help authenticate my new Longchamp. Many thanks in advance.

Item: Longchamp Neo Shopper Long Handle
Color: Navy
Seller: buy in authentic branded STORE in east jakarta (shop sell many branded handbags)
Photo:


----------



## ipsum

Hi, Is this used belt authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ACoach

Hi! I recently got a bag second hand, and want to know if its authentic. Thank you!
*Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium in Red*


----------



## VapourJ

Hi authenticators. Please help to authenticate my purchase. Thank you in advance!

Item : Longchamp Navy Blue Small Cuir 1512
Seller : Via Como 7 (Qoo10)


----------



## emmsmum

I purchased this on eBay and on receiving it, I am unsure of it's authenticity. The handles feel different.
I have uploaded some of the pictures. I would greatly appreciate your opinion.


----------



## scarletlola

Hello!

I just signed up.  
Please help me authenticate 3 Le Pliage bags. I'm thinking of purchasing at least one or two of three this coming week.

Different sellers from olx.ph.

Here are the links:

*PRALINE* https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-mlh-ID7COn0.html?p=28&h=0289c34c5b#0289c34c5b
*GRAPHITE* https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-l...le-ID7Biw4.html?p=153&h=995674ff31#995674ff31
*CHOCOLATE* https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-slh-ID75Gw2.html?p=170&h=7c5bcbac22#7c5bcbac22

Thank you so much! Greatly appreciate it. 

Best regards!


----------



## EGBDF

scarletlola said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just signed up.
> Please help me authenticate 3 Le Pliage bags. I'm thinking of purchasing at least one or two of three this coming week.
> 
> Different sellers from olx.ph.
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> *PRALINE* https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-mlh-ID7COn0.html?p=28&h=0289c34c5b#0289c34c5b
> *GRAPHITE* https://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-l...le-ID7Biw4.html?p=153&h=995674ff31#995674ff31
> *CHOCOLATE* https://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-slh-ID75Gw2.html?p=170&h=7c5bcbac22#7c5bcbac22
> 
> Thank you so much! Greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Best regards!


All 3 look fake to me, but the pictures aren't great so feel free to see if there are other opinions.
Thank you for providing the links w/your request.


----------



## scarletlola

EGBDF said:


> All 3 look fake to me, but the pictures aren't great so feel free to see if there are other opinions.
> Thank you for providing the links w/your request.



Really appreciate it, EGBDF.  Thanks!


----------



## emmsmum

Hi ladies,
I was hoping to have post no.3747 authenticated and wondered if it had been missed because others after it had been replied to.
Thank you so much


----------



## curl girl

Hi there!  I was hoping someone could authentic this bag for me.  I believe it is a vintage or older model?  Thank you in advance!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...P3HSzPQ%2FdjyrAfckEN4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Shang re

Hi! Please help me authenticate this item.

Longchamp neo medium short handle.


----------



## Shang re

Please authenticate this item. Thanks....!

Name of item: Longchamp neo
Color: Biege


----------



## curl girl

curl girl said:


> Hi there!  I was hoping someone could authentic this bag for me.  I believe it is a vintage or older model?  Thank you in advance!
> *Name/item description: LP Medium or Small? Bag*
> *Name of the seller*: nutka26
> *Item no*.: 291905412055
> *Here is the link to photos*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Medium-Tote-Bag-/291905412055?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Cp4fLYL8P3HSzPQ%2FdjyrAfckEN4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## curl girl

I'm sorry, please see above post.  I would like to have a bag authenticated.  I hope I filled out the info correctly


----------



## zai_ing_ing

*Hi, i bought this longchamp from lazada philippines. Please help me authenticate. Thanks. 
Name/item description/specific item*  LP Neo navy medium
*Name of the seller*: Big Bash
*Item no*.: Na


----------



## sugarpop

kindly authenticate. bought this from an Instagram seller

item: longchamp small neo cuir

seller: prelovedwithloved on Instagram

photos as


----------



## Shang re

Please authenticate this bag.
Name of item: Longchamp neo
Color orange


----------



## curl girl

Here are additional pics.  Thank you for your help with this 
NAME:  Small Shopper (I think)











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here are additional pics.  I think it is authentic old model?


----------



## goldfish19

sugarpop said:


> kindly authenticate. bought this from an Instagram seller
> 
> item: longchamp small neo cuir
> 
> seller: prelovedwithloved on Instagram
> 
> photos as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491929
> 
> View attachment 3491938
> View attachment 3491939
> View attachment 3491940
> View attachment 3491941
> View attachment 3491942
> View attachment 3491943
> View attachment 3491944



I see red flags.. I am inclined to say fake. Can you provide a photo of the zipper pull?


----------



## emmsmum

could you please look at post 3747 very much appreciated


----------



## goldfish19

emmsmum said:


> could you please look at post 3747 very much appreciated



Please repost in proper format with link to ebay listing and better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## goldfish19

Shang re said:


> Please authenticate this bag.
> Name of item: Longchamp neo
> Color orange



Seller info?


----------



## samirash

/xxxxxx/


----------



## sweetsh

Authenticator, could you please look at post 3743 very much appreciated, thx once again.


----------



## goldfish19

sweetsh said:


> Authenticator, could you please look at post 3743 very much appreciated, thx once again.



Photos are blurry. They need to be very clear


----------



## sole_1086

Hello.Please authenticate this . 
Item: Neo short handle in Navy

%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2734.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2727.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2729.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2726.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2735.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2733.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2732.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/s...ole24/Mobile Uploads/IMG_2730.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## curl girl

Authenticator, could you please authenticate this:

*Name/item description/specific item:  LP Small Long Handle Black*
*Name of the seller:  nutka26*


----------



## Cabaughn

Hi! Please authenticate 

Longchamp neo small in navy blue 
Seller is my friend (she has no online shop so I have no links)
Also, this would be my first time buying. She said I could return it if proven fake. Thanks in advance. please let me know if the pics are not enough. 



































Sent from my A37f using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kittylurve

Hi, I need help to check if the Longchamp I bought is authentic. i bought a le pliage Neo in black small. The care card written as "textile trimmed with cowhide leather"? Is this correct? 

Also, I read that the inside of the flap should have the embossed printing marks too. Is yours obvious? 

Thanks!


----------



## kittylurve

Sorry with regards to my earlier post, I bought it from a Friend who said she bought it from the local Longchamp store.


----------



## tootsieroll1126

Hi Authenticators,

Please authenticate this bag, LC Le Pliage NEO MEDIUM SHORTHANDLE bought via ENSOGO PH.


----------



## berryrl

How to post photos here? Can anyone help me? They keep telling me file is too large when my photos are only 3.0mb


----------



## goldfish19

tootsieroll1126 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag, LC Le Pliage NEO MEDIUM SHORTHANDLE bought via ENSOGO PH.



Fake


----------



## berryrl

Bought from an instagram seller claiming it's authentic. Do you think it is?


----------



## goldfish19

berryrl said:


> Bought from an instagram seller claiming it's authentic. Do you think it is?
> 
> View attachment 3493659
> View attachment 3493658
> View attachment 3493660
> View attachment 3493661



Which Instagram seller


----------



## berryrl

goldfish19 said:


> Which Instagram seller


name crazybee (a Malayian seller)


----------



## berryrl

Whole picture


----------



## ipsum

ipsum said:


> Hi, Is this used belt authentic? Thanks in advance!


anyone knows whether authentic or not? pics with original post.


----------



## sweetsh

sweetsh said:


> Authenticator, could you please look at post 3743 very much appreciated, thx once again.





goldfish19 said:


> Photos are blurry. They need to be very clear



I hope the new upload photos more clear.

Item: Longchamp Neo Shopper Long Handle
Color: Navy
Seller: buy in authentic branded STORE in east jakarta (shop sell many branded handbags)
Photo:


----------



## curl girl

Authenticators please see post 3769 for authentication. Thank you


----------



## sugarpop

goldfish19 said:


> I see red flags.. I am inclined to say fake. Can you provide a photo of the zipper pull?


thanks so much. here you go

Sent from my SM-G930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tootsieroll1126

goldfish19 said:


> Fake


Thanks.


----------



## sugarpop

goldfish19 said:


> I see red flags.. I am inclined to say fake. Can you provide a photo of the zipper pull?



my apologies..the photo didn't attach


----------



## goldfish19

sugarpop said:


> my apologies..the photo didn't attach



It's fake.


----------



## Cabaughn

Hi authenticator. Can you please see post #3770.

Sent from my A37f using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raudzah

Please help me to authenticate this 
1. longchamp ruban small size


----------



## sweetsh

Authenticators please see post 3781 for authentication. Thank you once again.


----------



## berryrl

berryrl said:


> Bought from an instagram seller claiming it's authentic. Do you think it is?
> 
> View attachment 3493659
> View attachment 3493658
> View attachment 3493660
> View attachment 3493661


Can you autheticate this? Thanks


----------



## scarletlola

Good day! 

Could anybody please authenticate this Le Pliage for me?

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage MSH Second-hand
Seller: Abbigail de Leon
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/100-authent...nd-ID7E07B.html?p=209&h=411fcaded8#411fcaded8

Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it.


----------



## berryrl

scarletlola said:


> Good day!
> 
> Could anybody please authenticate this Le Pliage for me?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage MSH Second-hand
> Seller: Abbigail de Leon
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/100-authent...nd-ID7E07B.html?p=209&h=411fcaded8#411fcaded8
> 
> Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it.


The stitching on the side is a little off, I say


----------



## goldfish19

scarletlola said:


> Good day!
> 
> Could anybody please authenticate this Le Pliage for me?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage MSH Second-hand
> Seller: Abbigail de Leon
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/100-authent...nd-ID7E07B.html?p=209&h=411fcaded8#411fcaded8
> 
> Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it.



I don't see any red flags but the photos are too small and are blurry. Try asking for additional clear photos.


----------



## berryrl

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but the photos are too small and are blurry. Try asking for additional clear photos.


Hi goldfish can you autheticate my lc planetes just the post above?


----------



## berryrl

berryrl said:


> Can you autheticate this? Thanks


Goldfish


----------



## berryrl

berryrl said:


> Bought from an instagram seller claiming it's authentic. Do you think it is?
> 
> View attachment 3493659
> View attachment 3493658
> View attachment 3493660
> View attachment 3493661



Goldfish can you autheticate pls


----------



## scarletlola

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but the photos are too small and are blurry. Try asking for additional clear photos.


Noted. Thanks, goldfish19!


----------



## goldfish19

berryrl said:


> Goldfish can you autheticate pls



It's fake.


----------



## berryrl

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thanks. Can you give me some heads up on the red flags?


----------



## ipsum

ipsum said:


> Hi, Is this used belt authentic? Thanks in advance!



*EGBDF/goldfish19 *
Could you please give me your insight re the belt?


----------



## goldfish19

ipsum said:


> *EGBDF/goldfish19 *
> Could you please give me your insight re the belt?



It's not within my expertise. Sorry.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> It's not within my expertise. Sorry.


Same here


----------



## Bag'Hoarder'168

Hi, 
I hope you can tell me if the LongChamp Short Handle Le Pliage Bag is authentic.. Thank you so much purseforum.

Brand: Long Champ Le Pliage Tote Bag Short Handle. 
Please feel free to browse the whole library.. 

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/K...oads/IMG_3681_zpsl9w3eg3b.jpg.html?sort=1&o=5 

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/K...ads/IMG_3687_zpskbckqou0.jpg.html?sort=1&o=11

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/K...oads/IMG_3684_zpsw5mqlrnx.jpg.html?sort=1&o=8


----------



## Bag'Hoarder'168

Hi Authenticators, 

You may have overlooked my post. Hoping you can authenticate the longchamp bag..

Brand: Long Champ Le Pliage Tote Bag Short Handle Magenta.
Please feel free to browse the whole library..

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Kai_Reyes/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3681_zpsl9w3eg3b.jpg.html?sort=1&o=5

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Kai_Reyes/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3687_zpskbckqou0.jpg.html?sort=1&o=11

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Kai_Reyes/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3684_zpsw5mqlrnx.jpg.html?sort=1&o=8


----------



## Cabaughn

Name of item: Longchamp Neo Small (navy)
Name of seller: co-worker of mine (no online website)
Item number: 1512578556






























This comes with a paperbag, dustbag, and a care card. This looks legit. But I somehow stumbled upon online shops in FB, and they were the same too! I just hope what my co-worker told me was right. That this is authentic. She keeps telling it to everyone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cabaughn

I realized the photos are small. So below are the better ones: 

























Sorry if I spammed



Cabaughn said:


> Name of item: Longchamp Neo Small (navy)
> Name of seller: co-worker of mine (no online website)
> Item number: 1512578556
> 
> This comes with a paperbag, dustbag, and a care card. This looks legit. But I somehow stumbled upon online shops in FB, and they were the same too! I just hope what my co-worker told me was right. That this is authentic. She keeps telling it to everyone. Thanks in advance! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Cabaughn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Neo Small (navy)
> Name of seller: co-worker of mine (no online website)
> Item number: 1512578556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes with a paperbag, dustbag, and a care card. This looks legit. But I somehow stumbled upon online shops in FB, and they were the same too! I just hope what my co-worker told me was right. That this is authentic. She keeps telling it to everyone. Thanks in advance! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3497144
> View attachment 3497129
Click to expand...


----------



## AP919

Cabaughn said:


> I realized the photos are small. So below are the better ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I spammed



One of the biggest red flags is that it is a Neo with a dustbag.  That's all I'm going to say. 

I've said it before, and I will say it again -- Le Pliage nylon bags and Neos *DO NOT* come with dustbags if they are authentic.  Also, care cards and paper bags mean *NOTHING* as to authenticity!  Bags and cards are easily printed and duplicated; cards can get lost in stores; and purses are also sold at plenty of very authentic, authorized retailers in the US and abroad where you won't get a paper bag from Longchamp anyway.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  Could I request for authentication of this listing?  Thanks!

Item Name:  All Black Leather Le Pliage Medium
Item Number:  252592088747
Seller:  ghitariane85  
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252592088747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is there really no "Modele Depose" embossing at the back portion of the flap?
If authentic, is this Veau Foulonne?
Thanks again!!


----------



## ERINPRY

Can you authenticate this Longchamp Legende for me please,


----------



## ERINPRY

ERINPRY said:


> Can you authenticate this Longchamp Legende for me please,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497910
> View attachment 3497910
> View attachment 3497911
> View attachment 3497912


hope I have posted this right? My first authentication, so apologies ahead of time if its noy the right format...


----------



## mdevhi74

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this LC neo black small. I suspicious from the tag it's fake

Thank you


----------



## Cabaughn

AP919 said:


> One of the biggest red flags is that it is a Neo with a dustbag.  That's all I'm going to say.
> 
> I've said it before, and I will say it again -- Le Pliage nylon bags and Neos *DO NOT* come with dustbags if they are authentic.  Also, care cards and paper bags mean *NOTHING* as to authenticity!  Bags and cards are easily printed and duplicated; cards can get lost in stores; and purses are also sold at plenty of very authentic, authorized retailers in the US and abroad where you won't get a paper bag from Longchamp anyway.


Other than the dust bag, what other red flags do you see? 

Anyway, I got it wrong. It's not a dustbag. It is a freakin plastic!!! Lol


----------



## Yorick_

Hi authenticators. Please help me if this longchamp wallet that I bought from my friend is authentic or fake. Thank you so much in advance!

pls see pics.

http://imgur.com/zDcf21v
http://imgur.com/Yz1499O
http://imgur.com/vZFilmC
http://imgur.com/oFBnR2E

There is engraved  "FLOX" in the button.


----------



## Ravvie99

Good afternoon!  Would you kindly authenticate this thrifted vintage (?) shoulder bag? I have never posted here, so just LMK if I goofed anything.  Thank you!

Item name: ? Vintage shoulder bag
Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: approx 13”W x 10”T x 3.5”D, strap drop 12”
Comments: The closest style I found online was a (nameless) one w/ a crossbody strap and shorter handles. It looks like mine never had a loop for a 2nd strap - no signs of it being cut at the top. No logos on the key keeper clip.


----------



## goldislove

Hi! Can you kindly help me authenticate this? Mom gave it as a gift for my birthday so I don't really know where she bought this.
	

		
			
		

		
	






LC Neo Medium  sort of pink color


----------



## Viasang

Hi, can you kindly help me authenticate this longchamp planetes large long handle. My friend buy from longchamp Singapore and she need to sell. I love this item so much, please help me. Much thank


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi, 

please help me authenticate this LC please? 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ravvie99 said:


> Good afternoon!  Would you kindly authenticate this thrifted vintage (?) shoulder bag? I have never posted here, so just LMK if I goofed anything.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name: ? Vintage shoulder bag
> Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: approx 13”W x 10”T x 3.5”D, strap drop 12”
> Comments: The closest style I found online was a (nameless) one w/ a crossbody strap and shorter handles. It looks like mine never had a loop for a 2nd strap - no signs of it being cut at the top. No logos on the key keeper clip.
> 
> View attachment 3500153
> View attachment 3500154
> View attachment 3500155
> View attachment 3500156
> View attachment 3500157
> View attachment 3500158
> View attachment 3500159
> View attachment 3500161


Authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Yay! Thank you so much! Have a great weekend [emoji846]


----------



## jesusachristyana

goldfish19 said:


> Please post photos of the whole bag and other parts. Kindly read page 1 for proper format. Thank you!


Hello. i already returned the item. found out its fake. Thank you for the assistance.


----------



## littlekicks

Hi guys,

Could you help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo? pretty sad if it isn't. the seller is claiming it's authentic, and if it isn't, I need justification why. Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

littlekicks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo? pretty sad if it isn't. the seller is claiming it's authentic, and if it isn't, I need justification why. Thank you!


Please include a link to the seller


----------



## littlekicks

EGBDF said:


> Please include a link to the seller





EGBDF said:


> Please include a link to the seller


https://m.qoo10.my/GMKT.INC/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=437292071&__ar=Y


----------



## EGBDF

littlekicks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo? pretty sad if it isn't. the seller is claiming it's authentic, and if it isn't, I need justification why. Thank you!





littlekicks said:


> https://m.qoo10.my/GMKT.INC/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=437292071&__ar=Y



This is fake. No need to justify, the seller knows it is fake.


----------



## Mitchico028

Hi guys! I'm about to buy an LC from a reseller. She's claiming that it's authentic, but since I don't have the bag yet, I'm afraid that it's fake. Can you help me authenticate her product? I'm not sure about the model, though. I haven't got the chance to take a photo, but what I have is the photo that I downloaded from her Facebook account. See below. I also added some of the LCs that she is selling.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you please take a look?  Any red flags?  Should I ask for more photos? Thank you!

Item Name:  Red VF
Item Number:  332020029483
Seller:   tinah1212
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332020029483?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elle_maez

Hello  Would really appreciate if you can check if the bag is authentic or not. I didn't have any doubt before buying but when I received the dust bag (which is fake..?) I just had to check the whole thing. Please help me 
*
Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp 1899 Le Pliage (Grape)
*Name of the seller:* Lazada.my (amazonbazaar) - but on Lazada receipt mentioned globalbazaar
*Link to the item: *http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-1899-le-pliage-large-grape-11209710.html
*Pictures: *

*






I know Longchamp's dust bag is definitely NOT like this 






The zipper do have YKK T at the side







*


----------



## Shang re

Are the longchamp neo bags in the bag master store fake? please let me know before my money will be a waste. thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

elle_maez said:


> Hello  Would really appreciate if you can check if the bag is authentic or not. I didn't have any doubt before buying but when I received the dust bag (which is fake..?) I just had to check the whole thing. Please help me
> *
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp 1899 Le Pliage (Grape)
> *Name of the seller:* Lazada.my (amazonbazaar) - but on Lazada receipt mentioned globalbazaar
> *Link to the item: *http://www.lazada.com.my/longchamp-1899-le-pliage-large-grape-11209710.html
> *Pictures: *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3509732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509733
> 
> 
> I know Longchamp's dust bag is definitely NOT like this
> 
> View attachment 3509736
> 
> View attachment 3509741
> 
> 
> The zipper do have YKK T at the side
> View attachment 3509743
> 
> View attachment 3509744
> 
> View attachment 3509745
> 
> View attachment 3509746
> *
> View attachment 3509747


 

It's fake.


----------



## elle_maez

Thank you for your quick respond! But I want to know how do you differentiate whether it is fake or not? So that I won't make the same mistake again


----------



## elle_maez

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you for your quick respond! But I want to know how do you differentiate whether it is fake or not? So that I won't make the same mistake again


----------



## goldfish19

elle_maez said:


> Thank you for your quick respond! But I want to know how do you differentiate whether it is fake or not? So that I won't make the same mistake again



Fake tag. Low quality materials.


----------



## aya.72

Hi, can someone please authenticate this neo pliage if original or not. 
Item name : longchamp neo pliage medium size
In navy

I'm going to buy it from gumtree this weekend. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## goldfish19

aya.72 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this neo pliage if original or not.
> Item name : longchamp neo pliage medium size
> In navy
> 
> I'm going to buy it from gumtree this weekend.
> 
> Thanks heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510582
> View attachment 3510583
> View attachment 3510584
> View attachment 3510585
> View attachment 3510586
> View attachment 3510587
> View attachment 3510588
> View attachment 3510589
> View attachment 3510590
> View attachment 3510591



It's fake.


----------



## ishtarirainamataray

hi! my friend gave me an LC NEO medium mustard.. can you pls help me tell if this is authentic


----------



## ishtarirainamataray

ishtarirainamataray said:


> hi! my friend gave me an LC NEO medium mustard.. can you pls help me tell if this is authentic


here's some other pictures


----------



## Lovely87

Type: Le Pliage Neo Long Handle - Black 

Seller on Instagram: theluxuryshop_yxe
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKohWXjhN2J/


----------



## Lovely87




----------



## LongchampLOVER_220

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE LONG CHAMP..
Can someone help me to authenticate my Lonchamp Neo in TAN color.
I bought this on ISTA.
Appreciate your feedback here..

Please see attached photo for your reference.


----------



## goldfish19

Lovely87 said:


> Type: Le Pliage Neo Long Handle - Black
> 
> Seller on Instagram: theluxuryshop_yxe
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKohWXjhN2J/
> 
> View attachment 3511573
> View attachment 3511574
> View attachment 3511575
> View attachment 3511576
> View attachment 3511577
> View attachment 3511578
> View attachment 3511579
> View attachment 3511580
> View attachment 3511581
> View attachment 3511582



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

LongchampLOVER_220 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE LONG CHAMP..
> Can someone help me to authenticate my Lonchamp Neo in TAN color.
> I bought this on ISTA.
> Appreciate your feedback here..
> 
> Please see attached photo for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511658
> View attachment 3511659
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511658
> View attachment 3511659



Please provide seller information.


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

Hi  I would just like to ask if you have a list of authentic sellers in Instagram? Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

kimmyswirlsss said:


> Hi  I would just like to ask if you have a list of authentic sellers in Instagram? Thank you



Hello. Sorry, we don't endorse sellers here.


----------



## Zuraidah

Hi, need your help to authenticate this bag which i just bought recently from instagram

Seller: yumimely authentic
Lc le pliage neo medium poppy

The seller claim that its authentic and was directly from factory.


----------



## goldfish19

Zuraidah said:


> Hi, need your help to authenticate this bag which i just bought recently from instagram
> 
> Seller: yumimely authentic
> Lc le pliage neo medium poppy
> 
> The seller claim that its authentic and was directly from factory.



It's fake.


----------



## Zuraidah

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


thanks can you share which part of it gives way that its fake?


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



I really wanted to say, "straight from the fake factory," but that would have been wrong...

On another note, please, before posting, save both yourselves and the authenticators some time.  

Look at past posts in the forum.  Time and time again, your questions might already be answered! For instance, "The Bagmaster" is known to sell nothing but fakes, so if you ask, it might not be answered. Simply put, if you have to ask from there, it's fake, but just don't buy it in the first place.

Also, regarding Neos, for what must be the tenth time now, there has never been a color called "mustard." Half of the colors these counterfeiters are spitting out never existed! A rainbow of pink shades were never in the line; go back to my list and see. Neos (and nylon Le Pliage bags, for that matter) DO NOT come with dustbags.  There's a 99.99% chance it's fake if it has one. Only if the seller has a bunch of bags and has a bunch of dustbags around, like I do, would maybe in a world where pigs fly would an authentic one of these have a dustbag. But I would still never do anything like including one to make someone question the authenticity of something I was selling at the time. 

So please, follow the rules, and when you don't get an answer, there's probably a reason.

Thanks!


----------



## AP919

Zuraidah said:


> thanks can you share which part of it gives way that its fake?


Everything.  It's a horrible fake.  There's also no such thing as "from the factory." If it's from the factory, it's from the counterfeit factory.


----------



## Zuraidah

AP919 said:


> Everything.  It's a horrible fake.  There's also no such thing as "from the factory." If it's from the factory, it's from the counterfeit factory.


Thanks


----------



## Kdl23

Hi, I was hoping to get some help authenticating my Longchamp bag. Based on some research on Snobaffair website I think this is an older version of the tote bag. Unfortunately there is no label for any reference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AP919

Kdl23 said:


> View attachment 3512185
> 
> 
> Hi, I was hoping to get some help authenticating my Longchamp bag. Based on some research on Snobaffair website I think this is an older version of the tote bag. Unfortunately there is no label for any reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3512187
> View attachment 3512188
> View attachment 3512190
> View attachment 3512192
> View attachment 3512193



Snob Affair is literally crap.  

Also, please follow the format on page 1, or you will not get an answer.  How many times do I need to say this? I'm really not going to remind people anymore...


----------



## Akimrei26

Hello,

Newbie here, please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo.
Size: Large
Color: Graphite


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

Hi. Does this seller sells aunthentic LCs? 

Seller from carousell:

https://carousell.com/imeldific.ph

Big thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

Akimrei26 said:


> View attachment 3512244
> View attachment 3512245
> View attachment 3512246
> View attachment 3512248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here, please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo.
> Size: Large
> Color: Graphite



Link to seller?


----------



## goldfish19

kimmyswirlsss said:


> Hi. Does this seller sells aunthentic LCs?
> 
> Seller from carousell:
> 
> https://carousell.com/imeldific.ph
> 
> Big thanks!



No


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

thanks goldfish19!


----------



## Kdl23

Reference post 3850. Apologies for first format.

Item: Longchamp les pliages "shopping"
Size: width inc leather 54cm and height 31cm
No tag or label inside
Believe it's the older version 
eBay seller: Pickmetiger
Ebay item number:  172369124666
Sale date:16/10/16
Think may not be able to view while in dispute though.

Also thank you to goldfish19 helping get this started and advice so far. 

Be good to know if this is indeed genuine and the older version as people on the Longchamp shop in London I don't think have knowledge of the older styles.

Thanks for any help


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

Hi! Kindly aunthenticate this one please 

Seller: It's my friend's LC, given to her by her mom for her birthday last year











Thank you


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

I forgot the label! Sorry.  

It is Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle in Black


----------



## kimmyswirlsss

Does a real LC neo have beige, bilberry, black, clementine, coquelicot, green (olive like), grey, hydrangrea, navy, opera, and rose colors?


----------



## AP919

kimmyswirlsss said:


> Does a real LC neo have beige, bilberry, black, clementine, coquelicot, green (olive like), grey, hydrangrea, navy, opera, and rose colors?



What the heck is "coquelicot?"

For seriously the very last time -- please, SEARCH, here are the colors:

_Neos haven't been available in THAT many colors._

Bloomingdale's exclusive blue (2015)
Bloomingdale's exclusive hydrangea (2014; called Fuschia in Europe. If it's called "Hydrangea" and not from Bloomingdale's, it's fake, but they've been sold out for over a year-and-a-half)
Emerald green (limited edition)
Black
Navy
Bilberry (Just discontinued for Spring/Summer 2016)
Clementine (Spring/Summer 2015)
Pebble (Light grey; just discontinued for Spring/Summer 2016)
Beige (2015)
Opera (Fall/Winter 2015 -- dark red)
Poppy (Spring/summer 2015 -- lighter red)
Grey (new -- current season -- NOT Graphite)
Khaki
Pink (Spring/Summer 2016)
New Red that is between Poppy and Opera but closer to Opera -- called Ruby -- Current Season
Grey-- new color -- dark grey, like a pencil's graphite

This does not include printed Neo Fantaisies.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

AP919 said:


> What the heck is "coquelicot?"
> 
> For seriously the very last time -- please, SEARCH, here are the colors:
> 
> .



Coquelicot is french for Poppy. Its written here on the forum, you didn't check first!


----------



## LongchampLOVER_220

goldfish19 said:


> information


I bought this on instagram: fashionaholicph


----------



## goldfish19

LongchampLOVER_220 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE LONG CHAMP..
> Can someone help me to authenticate my Lonchamp Neo in TAN color.
> I bought this on ISTA.
> Appreciate your feedback here..
> 
> Please see attached photo for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511658
> View attachment 3511659
> View attachment 3511657
> View attachment 3511658
> View attachment 3511659



It's fake.


----------



## LongchampLOVER_220

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Could you provide authentic seller in instagram?


----------



## LongchampLOVER_220

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Thanks goldfish19.
Can you say the difference of my LC that i bought vs in authentic one?
I already confront the seller regarding this issue. She says that it depend on what it is made?
Please help me


----------



## Farrahfaye

Hi goldfish19,
Asking for a help to authenticate longchamp ruban d'or medium. Thanks


----------



## retityzon

hi..please help me, I want to ask you check my bag, thank you before
Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in red opera
Size: small
 tag number 1512578609


----------



## retityzon

please help me to check my LC neo red is authentic or fake, thank you.


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi, I have been using this bag for 2 years and I am curious if its fake or not. I had washed it with soap and water and hang to dry.
LC LP small long handle in chocolate.
Name of Seller: Aries Razal (from Instagram)


----------



## LongchampLOVER_220

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Hello goldfish19: could you provide the details why is fake? my seller wants to know it also to refund my money.
hope you can help me on this. Thank's  and God-bless!!!


----------



## goldfish19

Farrahfaye said:


> View attachment 3513599
> View attachment 3513600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi goldfish19,
> Asking for a help to authenticate longchamp ruban d'or medium. Thanks



Seller info is required


----------



## goldfish19

LongchampLOVER_220 said:


> Hello goldfish19: could you provide the details why is fake? my seller wants to know it also to refund my money.
> hope you can help me on this. Thank's  and God-bless!!!



Fake tag. Poor quality materials.


----------



## goldfish19

sugarcherry said:


> Hi, I have been using this bag for 2 years and I am curious if its fake or not. I had washed it with soap and water and hang to dry.
> LC LP small long handle in chocolate.
> Name of Seller: Aries Razal (from Instagram)



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

retityzon said:


> please help me to check my LC neo red is authentic or fake, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513620
> View attachment 3513620



Seller info is required


----------



## Chermaines

Hi Goldfish & Other Authenticatiors

I accidentally pressed the buy it now button for the bag and would like to authenticate this bag just in case the seller does not refund my money.

Name: Longchamp Jèrèmy Scott Humpty Dumpty
Seller: EBay Seller (eclectic-co).

Please save me


----------



## sugarcherry

Thanks Goldfish.


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi, I am eyeing this LC neo small in black from this seller. I am thinking if I should buy the bag or not. The pictures posted is from her fb page. 
Seller: Kirsten Victor (Facebook)


----------



## c4car

Hi there, may I check if this is authentic please? Thank you in advance

Item: longchamp Pliage Cuir
Color: beige
Listing number: 
391616420837
Seller: aquaverde80
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391616420837?ul_noapp=true#shpCntId


----------



## goldfish19

c4car said:


> Hi there, may I check if this is authentic please? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: longchamp Pliage Cuir
> Color: beige
> Listing number:
> 391616420837
> Seller: aquaverde80
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391616420837?ul_noapp=true#shpCntId



Authentic. Older Sandy color.


----------



## goldfish19

Chermaines said:


> Hi Goldfish & Other Authenticatiors
> 
> I accidentally pressed the buy it now button for the bag and would like to authenticate this bag just in case the seller does not refund my money.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Jèrèmy Scott Humpty Dumpty
> Seller: EBay Seller (eclectic-co).
> 
> Please save me



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Globridge

Please authentic this bag for me, thank you!

Item: Longchamp La Pliage Cuir 

Model: 1515737226

Seller's link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/74561344/


----------



## goldfish19

Globridge said:


> Please authentic this bag for me, thank you!
> 
> Item: Longchamp La Pliage Cuir
> 
> Model: 1515737226
> 
> Seller's link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/74561344/
> 
> View attachment 3515240
> 
> View attachment 3515241
> 
> View attachment 3515242
> 
> View attachment 3515243
> 
> View attachment 3515245
> 
> View attachment 3515246
> 
> View attachment 3515248
> 
> View attachment 3515249



Authentic.


----------



## khloe_17

Hi! Please help authenticate this longchamp neo, medium in poppy red.. doesn't have a dust bag, but my friend who sold it to me says that it's authentic.. although it looks really authentic because of it's quality.. thanks in advance..


----------



## goldfish19

khloe_17 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this longchamp neo, medium in poppy red.. doesn't have a dust bag, but my friend who sold it to me says that it's authentic.. although it looks really authentic because of it's quality.. thanks in advance..



It's fake.


----------



## Chermaines

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Hi Goldfish19,thank you for the fast response. Can I just check in what aspects you think that the bag is genuine?


----------



## carmen2211

Hi authenticators,

Please help me if this longchamp that id like to buy is authentic or fake. Coz i felt weird for their tag. 
Thank you so much in advance 
Item : longchamp cuir
Seller: flawlessmy.2015


----------



## khloe_17

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Thanks po..


----------



## msd_bags

Hi goldfish!  Could you kindly take a look please?  I've asked the seller to add more photos, not sure though if the quality is good enough.  But I hope you could tell me if there are red flags?  Thanks!

Item Name:  Red VF Leather Bag
Seller:  tinah1212
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332025515765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi goldfish!  Could you kindly take a look please?  I've asked the seller to add more photos, not sure though if the quality is good enough.  But I hope you could tell me if there are red flags?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Red VF Leather Bag
> Seller:  tinah1212
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332025515765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Photos are blurry


----------



## Globridge

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.



Sincere thanks goldfish19


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Photos are blurry


Thank you goldfish! When I requested for the additional photos, I told the seller to post clear and 'zoomable' photos.  She replied that she is not sure if ebay allows zooming of photos.  Oh well, I just didn't want to argue.  Maybe I will try one more time with her...


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi goldfish, can you check if it is the real deal please at post #3878. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

sugarcherry said:


> Hi goldfish, can you check if it is the real deal please at post #3878. Thank you.



Not enough photos


----------



## carmen2211

Hi goldfish, 

Can u pls check out my post #3887 too? Appreciate and thank you


----------



## lazel

pls authenticate this longchamp. thank you. neo navy blue.


----------



## lazel

please help me authenticate this longchamp neo navy blue. thanks


----------



## arrietty

Not sure if this is real. Thank you in advance for authenticating.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hi goldfish!  Could you kindly take a look please?  I've asked the seller to add more photos, not sure though if the quality is good enough.  But I hope you could tell me if there are red flags?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Red VF Leather Bag
> Seller:  tinah1212
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332025515765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





goldfish19 said:


> Photos are blurry



This may be a long shot, I don't know why the seller can't give clearer photos, but could you take a look please at the additional photos the seller sent? Not the best I know. Let me know please if these still don't work and I will give up with the seller. Thanks Goldfish!


----------



## Zuraidah

khloe_17 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this longchamp neo, medium in poppy red.. doesn't have a dust bag, but my friend who sold it to me says that it's authentic.. although it looks really authentic because of it's quality.. thanks in advance..


hi, yours look exactly like mine..hahah i told the seller that it's fake..she keep on saying that she took from a trusted supplier...looking at the tag itself makes my hearts broken...hhuhuuh


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 3517906
> View attachment 3517904
> View attachment 3517905
> View attachment 3517903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a long shot, I don't know why the seller can't give clearer photos, but could you take a look please at the additional photos the seller sent? Not the best I know. Let me know please if these still don't work and I will give up with the seller. Thanks Goldfish!



No red flags,  but I can't be certain without a clear photo of the tag.


----------



## goldfish19

carmen2211 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me if this longchamp that id like to buy is authentic or fake. Coz i felt weird for their tag.
> Thank you so much in advance
> Item : longchamp cuir
> Seller: flawlessmy.2015



I think the seller sent you mixed photos of several bags. Some photos probably stolen. stay away from this seller. I see fake elements.


----------



## squeezer

Hi! Kindly authenticate this one. Thanks in advance. 
Item name: Longchamp Neo Medium
Navy blue


----------



## squeezer

squeezer said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this one. Thanks in advance.
> Item name: Longchamp Neo Medium
> Navy blue


----------



## squeezer

additional photos here


----------



## goldfish19

squeezer said:


> additional photos here



Seller information is required


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags,  but I can't be certain without a clear photo of the tag.



Thanks very much!


----------



## squeezer

goldfish19 said:


> Seller information is required


https://m.facebook.com/mags.degala?tsid=0.18947783740711732&source=typeahead
Sorry. Heres here account. Thanks


----------



## squeezer

squeezer said:


> https://m.facebook.com/mags.degala?tsid=0.18947783740711732&source=typeahead
> Sorry. Heres here account. Thanks


Seller: Ailen De Gala


----------



## squeezer

Hi authenticators! Please help me to authenticate #3903. Thank you so much.


----------



## goldfish19

squeezer said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this one. Thanks in advance.
> Item name: Longchamp Neo Medium
> Navy blue



It's fake


----------



## squeezer

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake


Seller claiming this is authentic. Hope you dont mind but In what part this bag is fake? Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

squeezer said:


> Seller claiming this is authentic. Hope you dont mind but In what part this bag is fake? Thank you!



Everything. 

Sellers always claim authenticity.


----------



## squeezer

goldfish19 said:


> Everything.
> 
> Sellers always claim authenticity.


My bad! I already bought 2 bags from her. Thanks goldfish19!


----------



## goldfish19

squeezer said:


> My bad! I already bought 2 bags from her. Thanks goldfish19!



I hope you can return!


----------



## squeezer

goldfish19 said:


> I hope you can return!


She told me money back guarantee if proven fake. How can i prove to her that this bag is fake?


----------



## squeezer

goldfish19 said:


> I hope you can return!


She told me money back guarantee if proven fake. How can i say to her this bag is fake?


----------



## Shinystar3416

Hi there,
Please help me to authenticate this bag.
Longchamp Cuir Camel Medium


----------



## Shinystar3416

Hello..
Please help me to authenticate my bag.

Longchamp Neo Stripe Medium


----------



## Shinystar3416

This is more photos of Longchamp Cuir Camel Medium.
I appreciete for your review..
Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shinystar3416 said:


> Hi there,
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Longchamp Cuir Camel Medium


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shinystar3416 said:


> Hello..
> Please help me to authenticate my bag.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Stripe Medium


Fake.


----------



## carmen2211

goldfish19 said:


> I think the seller sent you mixed photos of several bags. Some photos probably stolen. stay away from this seller. I see fake elements.



Erm, they posted at facebook and i just copied from their album that claimed these as authentic.
Anyway, thanks for authentication.
Nice day...


----------



## LouiseK

Hello! 
Thank you for this service!
I'm wondering if you could authenticate this Longchamp Neo large tote in black. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/291920201300 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## nurulsyuhadasofi

Could someone please authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo small in orange.


----------



## Fayiogarage

Hi folks, 

Please help me authenticate this LC noir beige 

Many thanks


----------



## msd_bags

Hi.  Could you please take a look at another VF tote? I'm really on a quest for one. Thanks so much!

Item Name:  LC Foulonne tote
Seller:  stylinjena
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282254962815?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Additional pics I got from the seller (I asked for full leather tag picture but so far she has not sent it):  (better screen shots on the next post, sorry about this)


----------



## msd_bags

Or are these screen shots better


----------



## julesmp07

Hi I haven't bought the bag yet. Can you help me authenticate this one? Seller is Deals and Steals Manila from ebay.

http://m.ebay.ph/itm/112080331953


----------



## msd_bags

Kindly take a look at another one please.  Another VF.  Thanks so much!

Item name:  VF tote
Seller:  nononono1234
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122228687707?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Essex2201

Please authenticate asap if poss- thanks so much in advance


----------



## medelct

Hi for your review and authentication

Item: longchamp neo
Emerald green
Small
Bought it from mary ann alba


----------



## goldfish19

medelct said:


> Hi for your review and authentication
> 
> Item: longchamp neo
> Emerald green
> Small
> Bought it from mary ann alba



It's fake.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Yeah, I was going to say that, aside from anything else, that doesn't even look close to emerald!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi Goldfish! Here are additional pics from the seller for Post 3927 and 3928. The app won't let me multi-quote now. Hope you could take a look. Thanks!!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could I request authentication for my sister please? Thanks!

Item Name:  Clear Plastic tote
Seller: mlo2229
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112211352724


----------



## danniela

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/232142716435

Longchamp 1899 Le Pliage Neo Tote Black Handbag Bag Authentic 
New 

Item number: 232142716

Seller: dellystore

Please help! Thank you! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## -S-

Any chance one of you lovely persons could authenticate these two for me?

The first is vintage I think:
Authentic Longchamp Tote Bag Beige Nylon Leather 48cm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182357038827?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item number 182357038827
Seller yokohama-premium
I'm confused about the heatstamp, it reads XTRA BAG and not Pliage...?

The second one is Robert Wagt one on a local selling site:
Light pink longchamp Le Pliage limited edition bag
https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=83584186&ref=conversation&fks=83584186


----------



## Lei127

Please help authenticate. Really really appreciate the assistance.

Le pliage Neo Short top handle Black
1515578001


----------



## Lei127

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.


May i know reason why its fake. please authenticate my LC also so I can return to the seller. They are claiming the it is 100% authentic


----------



## Lei127

Lei127 said:


> Please help authenticate. Really really appreciate the assistance.
> 
> Le pliage Neo Short top handle Black
> 1515578001



Hi @rx4dsoul  please help authenticate. really appreciate your expertise so that i can return if not authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lei127 said:


> May i know reason why its fake. please authenticate my LC also so I can return to the seller. They are claiming the it is 100% authentic


You really have to post Seller info. It helps other members determine whose selling authentic and fake items before purchase. Help fight against counterfeiting. 

Your Neo is also fake. The materials are substandard and bag is poorly made. The best way to determine what we are saying is always to get an authentic item from a Longchamp boutique or Certified Outlet so that you can compare.


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could I request authentication for my sister please? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Clear Plastic tote
> Seller: mlo2229
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112211352724


Is there a better photo of the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

danniela said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/232142716435
> 
> Longchamp 1899 Le Pliage Neo Tote Black Handbag Bag Authentic
> New
> 
> Item number: 232142716
> 
> Seller: dellystore
> 
> Please help! Thank you! [emoji5][emoji5]


There are not enough photos posted...there are only generic stock photos. 

Sor


----------



## danniela

rx4dsoul said:


> There are not enough photos posted...there are only generic stock photos.
> 
> Sor



I asked the seller for actual photos other than stock hope it helps. Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Is there a better photo of the tag?



Will request this from the seller. Thanks RX!


----------



## Lei127

rx4dsoul said:


> You really have to post Seller info. It helps other members determine whose selling authentic and fake items before purchase. Help fight against counterfeiting.
> 
> Your Neo is also fake. The materials are substandard and bag is poorly made. The best way to determine what we are saying is always to get an authentic item from a Longchamp boutique or Certified Outlet so that you can compare.


----------



## Lei127

Hi @rx4dsoul, here is the seller Bags for Grabs from Lazada and they are advertizing 100% buyer protection for this "authentic" bag


----------



## M Light

Hi, please help me authenticate  Le Pliage cuir Rouge bags that I bought recently in Vente Privee . I am feeling that may be fake, 
Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

M Light said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate  Le Pliage cuir Rouge bags that I bought recently in Vente Privee . I am feeling that may be fake,
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529760
> View attachment 3529761
> View attachment 3529762
> View attachment 3529763
> View attachment 3529770
> View attachment 3529766
> View attachment 3529768
> View attachment 3529772
> View attachment 3529773



I don't see any red flags but your photos are so dark and blurry. Please repost with clearer shots.


----------



## xydnec

Hi, please help me authenticate my bag. 

Item Name: Longchamp Neo Medium Black


----------



## goldfish19

xydnec said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate my bag.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Neo Medium Black



Repost with seller information and more photos.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could I request authentication for my sister please? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Clear Plastic tote
> Seller: mlo2229
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/112211352724





rx4dsoul said:


> Is there a better photo of the tag?



Hi! Here is a photo of the tag from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## xydnec

goldfish19 said:


> Repost with seller information and more photos.



I bought this bag in the bag master, they claimed that they are selling original bags, but I want to make sure if I am using an original long champ bag. They have 30 days money back guarantee, so if this is fake, maybe I can return the bag.


----------



## goldfish19

xydnec said:


> I bought this bag in the bag master, they claimed that they are selling original bags, but I want to make sure if I am using an original long champ bag. They have 30 days money back guarantee, so if this is fake, maybe I can return the bag.



If you will read previous posts on this forum about the bagmaster, it has been confirmed many times that their longchamp bags are fake. And this bag is no exception. It is fake. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## xydnec

goldfish19 said:


> If you will read previous posts on this forum about the bagmaster, it has been confirmed many times that their longchamp bags are fake. And this bag is no exception. It is fake. I hope you get your money back.


thank you very much! i hope so too.


----------



## Purple6

Hello..
Please kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp Cuir
Item: 182361275178
Seller: 3*sisters*3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182361275178?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> View attachment 3529984
> View attachment 3529985
> View attachment 3529987
> View attachment 3529988
> View attachment 3529984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp Cuir
> Item: 182361275178
> Seller: 3*sisters*3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182361275178?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks



Looks good but you should post a photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## Purple6

Purple6 said:


> View attachment 3529984
> View attachment 3529985
> View attachment 3529987
> View attachment 3529988
> View attachment 3529984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp Cuir
> Item: 182361275178
> Seller: 3*sisters*3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182361275178?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I know the tag is the main source of the authenticating..However Iam hoping the expert with their eye details still can examine if this bag authentic or not.
> The leather feels the same and I compared everything else I know.
> Please kindly assist me and give me your opinion..Much Appreciated
> Many Thanks


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good but you should post a photo of the plastic tag.



Wow goldfish..Thanks so much for your super speedy replied..Could not be more happier with your assistance..
The front logo on the flap seems less embossed than my other Cuirs..Is this normal? In saying that the other 2 are Made in China..
Does it flag to be fake?
Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Wow goldfish..Thanks so much for your super speedy replied..Could not be more happier with your assistance..
> The front logo on the flap seems less embossed than my other Cuirs..Is this normal? In saying that the other 2 are Made in China..
> Does it flag to be fake?
> Thanks



It looks good to me  the plastic tag seems to have been cut or removed but everything else looks okay.


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> It looks good to me  the plastic tag seems to have been cut or removed but everything else looks okay.



Oh thanks so much goldfish I feel relieved..
Yes..whats with the cut tag anyway..That was what my first suspicion..
Why would someone cut the tag unless they are hiding something?? 
I read one listing in ebay say to prevent return??


----------



## msd_bags

Hi goldfish.  Can you check post *3953* please?  I don't know why I can't multiquote in the TPF app on this thread but I can in some other threads.  Hard to do on mobile version since I cannot control placement of picture. Thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 3529975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Here is a photo of the tag from the seller. Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much RX!!


----------



## M Light

Sorry for the photos It is a bought in vente privee.
I send new photos.
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## goldfish19

M Light said:


> Sorry for the photos It is a bought in vente privee.
> I send new photos.
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530248
> View attachment 3530250
> View attachment 3530251
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530242
> View attachment 3530243
> View attachment 3530244
> View attachment 3530245
> View attachment 3530252
> View attachment 3530253



Authentic.


----------



## M Light

Thank you very much.
Best regards and good weekend.


----------



## CrazyLV

hi gals,

please check authenticate this bag before i am impulse buying cos that's sooo cute bag!!!

TIA

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou Large Tote Navy blue 1899 576 556
Seller: jessishop15
eBay no: 262718135339
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...135339?hash=item3d2b389c2b:g:Q0AAAOSwxg5XxCjX


----------



## kenwood

Hello, I'm new here and hope I get this right! I bought this bag today at a charity sale. The lady who sold it stated unequivocally that it is genuine and it belonged to herself and even told me it cost several hundred pounds a few years ago. Now that I'm back home I cannot even see this model anywhere online so I'm assuming it's a total fake! Can somebody please authenticate the model at least and if so I will upload further images of the tag etc


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Can you please take a look?  I missed out on a red one before.
Item name:  VF tote
Seller:  nononono1234
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122228687707?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks very much!


----------



## EGBDF

kenwood said:


> View attachment 3531694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new here and hope I get this right! I bought this bag today at a charity sale. The lady who sold it stated unequivocally that it is genuine and it belonged to herself and even told me it cost several hundred pounds a few years ago. Now that I'm back home I cannot even see this model anywhere online so I'm assuming it's a total fake! Can somebody please authenticate the model at least and if so I will upload further images of the tag etc


This would be from the discontinued Rodeo line.


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Can you please take a look?  I missed out on a red one before.
> Item name:  VF tote
> Seller:  nononono1234
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122228687707?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks very much!



Authentic.


----------



## Ensi

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Ensi

Hi!
Kindly authenticate this longchamp cuir. Bought it from a friend. Thank you


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.



Thanks Goldfish!


----------



## Viasang

Hi

Please authenticate:

Name/item : Longchamp Planetes medium long handle
Color : navy
Listing number : -
Seller : @adopt_me (IG)
Link : https://www.instagram.com/p/BM6srVYDcYP/?taken-by=adopt_me

Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Viasang said:


> Hi
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Name/item : Longchamp Planetes medium long handle
> Color : navy
> Listing number : -
> Seller : @adopt_me (IG)
> Link : https://www.instagram.com/p/BM6srVYDcYP/?taken-by=adopt_me
> 
> Thanks


fake


----------



## Viasang

Thank EGBDF, can you inform which part is fake?hope you can help me on this.
Much thank


----------



## Ensi

Hi,
Kindly authenticate #3975.. i bought 3 bags from a friend 1 coach and 2 LC.. upon receiving the item i dont know if its authentic or not.. should i return it and ask for refund?? Its my first time buying LC. I liked the longchamp cuir in red i dont know the size and style. TIA


----------



## goldfish19

Ensi said:


> Hi,
> Kindly authenticate #3975.. i bought 3 bags from a friend 1 coach and 2 LC.. upon receiving the item i dont know if its authentic or not.. should i return it and ask for refund?? Its my first time buying LC. I liked the longchamp cuir in red i dont know the size and style. TIA



Does she have an online site? Please post her store name and I will gladly authenticate.


----------



## Ensi

goldfish19 said:


> Does she have an online site? Please post her store name and I will gladly authenticate.



Unfortunately, She doesnt have an online store. According to her, she got it from a friend who goes to US regularly..


----------



## goldfish19

Ensi said:


> Unfortunately, She doesnt have an online store. According to her, she got it from a friend who goes to US regularly..



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Ensi

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry



I had a feeling it was fake. Thank you goldfish19.


----------



## Rofingen13

LONGCHAMP AUTHENTIFICATION INTERVENTION NEEDED. Apologies if I've posted incorrectly - website has changed since I last posted.  I'm on the Longchamp Authenticate page but see no Post option, just Reply. I've never seen this style before and need to know if it's ok.  I've already purchased since auction was ending but still would like to know.  Concerned it's not the standard LC Tag, but stamped Made in France.  MANY THANKS and thanks for your patience.
Seller eBay is pafashionsista
Longchamp Navy Crossbody all-in-one
Photos attached (I hope).
Auction is http://www.ebay.com/itm/272456635623?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kenwood

EGBDF said:


> This would be from the discontinued Rodeo line.


Thank you. I think everything else looks correct. Here are some photos.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 H=full]3536071[/ATTACH]


----------



## hanikoken

Hi experts,

I bought this Neo on instagram. Need your help to authenticating this.

Instagram : @houseofclassy_kl1


----------



## hanikoken

Hi


goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


 hi goldfish could you please check post #3987 ?
thank you


----------



## hanikoken

thank you for your quick reponse and appreciate your helo. im planning to get my refund, need somw advice on how to prove its fake. what should i say that its not authentic?


----------



## hanikoken

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


thank you for your quick reponse and appreciate your help. im planning to get my refund, need somw advice on how to prove its fake. what should i say that its not authentic?


----------



## hanikoken

Hi experts,
i bought this from instagram two months ago.
need help authenticating because i had bad feeling about this bag.

Longchamp Neo Small in Bilberry.
Bought it from @houseofclassy_kl1 (instagram).











*sorry for double posting. im still new to this. really appreciate all your help. thank u in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

hanikoken said:


> Hi experts,
> i bought this from instagram two months ago.
> need help authenticating because i had bad feeling about this bag.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Small in Bilberry.
> Bought it from @houseofclassy_kl1 (instagram).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536723
> View attachment 3536722
> View attachment 3536718
> View attachment 3536719
> View attachment 3536720
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for double posting. im still new to this. really appreciate all your help. thank u in advance!



It's fake.


----------



## hanikoken

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you for your response. Im planning to get my refund, i need advice on how to prove its fake. any idea on what i should say/tell her?


----------



## MissusO

Hi, i recently bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy from a friend of a friend who said came from france. She claims that the bag is authentic. May i have it checked?


----------



## MissusO

Hi, i recently bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo from a friend of a friend who said came from france. She claims that the bag is authentic. May i have it checked?


----------



## MissusO

Hi, i recently bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo from a friend of a friend who said came from france. She claims that the bag is authentic. May i have it checked?


----------



## Rofingen13

Hi. Can anyone offer feedback on post #3985? Many thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

Rofingen13 said:


> Hi. Can anyone offer feedback on post #3985? Many thanks.


Sorry, I'm not familiar with that one-maybe someone else can help.


----------



## MissusO

Can anyone feeback on post #3996. Would apppreciate it very much. Thanks


----------



## Ckkent

Hi can you authenticate my bag, i recently bought it from online store. It's longchamp cocarde but the material makes me worries


----------



## Ckkent

rx4dsoul said:


> You really have to post Seller info. It helps other members determine whose selling authentic and fake items before purchase. Help fight against counterfeiting.
> 
> Your Neo is also fake. The materials are substandard and bag is poorly made. The best way to determine what we are saying is always to get an authentic item from a Longchamp boutique or Certified Outlet so that you can compare.


----------



## goldfish19

Ckkent said:


> Hi can you authenticate my bag, i recently bought it from online store. It's longchamp cocarde but the material makes me worries



Which online store?


----------



## Ckkent

goldfish19 said:


> Which online store?


it's from https://www.tokopedia.com/sacdeorigine


----------



## goldfish19

Ckkent said:


> Hi can you authenticate my bag, i recently bought it from online store. It's longchamp cocarde but the material makes me worries



It's fake.


----------



## Ckkent

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you so much, but maybe can you tell me fake spot? so i have some argument to refund it


----------



## Crystalclare

Hi, this is my first time posting here. Just bought a Longchamp cuir from online seller and am worried if it's authentic. Appreciate if u could kindly help. Thanks! 

Item : le pliage cuir
Seller: zhor_liki on carousell


----------



## goldfish19

Crystalclare said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting here. Just bought a Longchamp cuir from online seller and am worried if it's authentic. Appreciate if u could kindly help. Thanks!
> 
> Item : le pliage cuir
> Seller: zhor_liki on carousell



With the limited photos, I would say authentic.


----------



## Crystalclare

goldfish19 said:


> With the limited photos, I would say authentic.


Thanks very much! My worry was the jockey logo which I feel is rather faint.


----------



## Viasang

Hi

Please authenticate:

Name/item : Longchamp Planetes medium  long handle
Color : black
Listing number : -
Seller : rumahshadiq (IG)
Link : https://www.instagram.com/p/BNk64zXBBiD/?taken-by=rumahshadiq

Thanks


----------



## Shyntayr

hanikoken said:


> Hi experts,
> i bought this from instagram two months ago.
> need help authenticating because i had bad feeling about this bag.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Small in Bilberry.
> Bought it from @houseofclassy_kl1 (instagram).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536723
> View attachment 3536722
> View attachment 3536718
> View attachment 3536719
> View attachment 3536720
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for double posting. im still new to this. really appreciate all your help. thank u in advance!




Hi I also bought from @houseofclassy_k1 (instagram) and IT"S FAKE. did she refund your money? and she told me i changed the bag!!!!!


----------



## MangoKing

hanikoken said:


> Thank you for your response. Im planning to get my refund, i need advice on how to prove its fake. any idea on what i should say/tell her?


what can i see ... the later from your word PARIS on your tag looks like PARI S ,It have a little spacing unlike the authentic one.
Please correct me if i'm wrong goldfish19 

i'm newbie here


----------



## AP919

MangoKing said:


> what can i see ... the later from your word PARIS on your tag looks like PARI S ,It have a little spacing unlike the authentic one.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong goldfish19
> 
> i'm newbie here



Actually a lot of real bags may have slight spacing issues.  Everything about that bag is fake, though.

Also, no one will provide exact details other than something like "poor materials" because it gives counterfeiters opportunities to make better-quality fakes, and counterfeiters do, unfortunately, read the forums.

Finally, even those of us who are long-standing members with great amounts of knowledge and that the authenticators know can spot fakes are still not allowed to "authenticate" bags because we do not have 500+ posts/are not official authenticators, so just to let you know, you can't authenticate things @MangoKing, sorry.  I'm not allowed to authenticate things, either.


----------



## MangoKing

AP919 said:


> Actually a lot of real bags may have slight spacing issues.  Everything about that bag is fake, though.
> 
> Also, no one will provide exact details other than something like "poor materials" because it gives counterfeiters opportunities to make better-quality fakes, and counterfeiters do, unfortunately, read the forums.
> 
> Finally, even those of us who are long-standing members with great amounts of knowledge and that the authenticators know can spot fakes are still not allowed to "authenticate" bags because we do not have 500+ posts/are not official authenticators, so just to let you know, you can't authenticate things @MangoKing, sorry.  I'm not allowed to authenticate things, either.





AP919 said:


> Actually a lot of real bags may have slight spacing issues.  Everything about that bag is fake, though.
> 
> Also, no one will provide exact details other than something like "poor materials" because it gives counterfeiters opportunities to make better-quality fakes, and counterfeiters do, unfortunately, read the forums.
> 
> Finally, even those of us who are long-standing members with great amounts of knowledge and that the authenticators know can spot fakes are still not allowed to "authenticate" bags because we do not have 500+ posts/are not official authenticators, so just to let you know, you can't authenticate things @MangoKing, sorry.  I'm not allowed to authenticate things, either.



Sorry.. if im doing wrong ... the moderator can delete my post ... i dont mind ... 
thank you


----------



## Irnaylizz

Hi Sir/ Madam,

I need help in authenticate this Longchamp. Just got it today. It will be great if I can know the authenticity of this bag. Thank you so much.

*Name/item description/specific item:* 12 Le Pliage Neo series - Deep Purple

*Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller originalbags.com(from qoo10) who states her LC bags are 100% authentic or 100% money back.


----------



## Rofingen13

EGBDF said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with that one-maybe someone else can help.



Thank you for the reply EGBDF. Might anyone else have any info on post 3985? Thx again


----------



## Marielliemhai

Hi! My sister's friend is selling her lc in indigo. She told her it was given to her by a relative from the us. It would be a great help to authenticate this so that my sister wouldn't be ripped off. Thanks a lot! 

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le pliage Large Long Handle in Indigo*
*Name of the seller*: aisha


----------



## hanikoken

Shyntayr said:


> Hi I also bought from @houseofclassy_k1 (instagram) and IT"S FAKE. did she refund your money? and she told me i changed the bag!!!!!


DIDNT! 
she told me the same thing too.


----------



## Minne Bags

Hi. Can you authenticate this for me, please? I bought it from Nordstrom Rack. The original tag is missing and the store tag reads "Natural" when it is obviously a gray, perhaps "gunmetal."

Thanks. 

Item: Longchamp Cuir large  (I think) in gunmetal


----------



## goldfish19

Minne Bags said:


> Hi. Can you authenticate this for me, please? I bought it from Nordstrom Rack. The original tag is missing and the store tag reads "Natural" when it is obviously a gray, perhaps "gunmetal."
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Cuir large  (I think) in gunmetal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547237
> View attachment 3547239
> View attachment 3547240
> View attachment 3547241
> View attachment 3547242
> View attachment 3547243



Authentic. Also you are correct. Large gunmetal


----------



## babykean17

Hi. Good Day. I would like to ask your expertise regarding the bag i bought from busy basha online store from Facebook. 

I had bought a longchamp neo clementine medium

Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

babykean17 said:


> Hi. Good Day. I would like to ask your expertise regarding the bag i bought from busy basha online store from Facebook.
> 
> I had bought a longchamp neo clementine medium
> 
> Thank you


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## Minne Bags

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic. Also you are correct. Large gunmetal



Thanks, Goldfish19! Guess I can put it under my Christmas tree now. [emoji319]


----------



## babykean17

Thank you mam. How about this longchamp neo medium army green bag? My friend would like to know its authenticity as well. The bag was bought from her coworker. thank you.


----------



## Mharg

Hi! I just bought my LC neo in beige/nude. I would like to know if its authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Mharg

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Hi! how do you know that this longchamp is fake? I purchased 2 LC neo (small) in this store (tossed boutique). Pls. help! Thanks!


----------



## roundbunny21

hello. please help me authenticate this Le Pliage large handle in pink (c88). Thanks!


----------



## Appleby

Hi, I would like to ask for help authenticating this Longchamp bag.

Name: Longchamp Planetes Pebble Grey
Seller: From Instagram

Here are the bag pictures for you perusal 








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Appleby

Oh sorry, missed out one picture


----------



## honeyH3rnando

Hi to All Authenticators
Wonderful day to you
Please i badly need your expertise to help me authenticate my Longchamp Derby tote bag, its with a zip.
Here are the pics.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Mommytata

Hi, I would like to ask for help authenticating this longchamp bag.

Name: Longchamp Neo light Grey
Seller: my friend

Thank you,  i need your help as soon as possible


----------



## goldfish19

For authentication requests, we need seller information (link to auction site, Facebook or Instagram store, website) and photos of the whole bag, the logo, all other parts and labels and most importantly the plastic tag inside. We don't need photos of the paper bag, dust bag, care cards. Your request might be skipped if your post is incomplete. Thank you and happy holidays!


----------



## honeyH3rnando

Good day,
Please help me authenticate my Longchamp bag.

Name: Longchamp Derby Tote bag
Seller: friend in Facebook

badly need your expertise on this one. Cant find any helpful info in other site.
Sorry for the post earlier @ #4029, cant help to post a ccard since i saw in a blog  that by ccard they can tell authenticity already and its really bothering, my ccard has 4 folds and in the blog has 3 folds.
Hope my photos will suffice.
Thank you in Advance


----------



## goldfish19

honeyH3rnando said:


> Good day,
> Please help me authenticate my Longchamp bag.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Derby Tote bag
> Seller: friend in Facebook
> 
> badly need your expertise on this one. Cant find any helpful info in other site.
> Sorry for the post earlier @ #4029, cant help to post a ccard since i saw in a blog  that by ccard they can tell authenticity already and its really bothering, my ccard has 4 folds and in the blog has 3 folds.
> Hope my photos will suffice.
> Thank you in Advance



Fake in my opinion. 
Care cards can be easily replaced, that I why we don't need to see it.


----------



## honeyH3rnando

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.
> Care cards can be easily replaced, that I why we don't need to see it.


Thank you for answering my queries is it the wrong tag that makes it fake? Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

honeyH3rnando said:


> Thank you for answering my queries is it the wrong tag that makes it fake? Thank you



Everthing makes it fake- poor materials, wrong tag, etc


----------



## honeyH3rnando

goldfish19 said:


> Everthing makes it fake- poor materials, wrong tag, etc


I'm totally devastated, can't believe i was duped by a close friend. Too expensive for a fake one.
Thank you. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Marielliemhai

Hi! My sister's friend is selling her lc in indigo. She told her it was given to her by a relative from the us. It would be a great help to authenticate this so that my sister wouldn't be ripped off. Thanks a lot! 

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le pliage Large Long Handle in Indigo*
*Name of the seller*: aisha
(No site, because she was just a friend of my sister)


----------



## roundbunny21

hello. please help me authenticate this.
name: le pliage long handle rose
seller: via como 7, qoo10


----------



## Suyani

Hi.. please help me to authenticate this. This is my very first longchamp. Hope its not a fake one.
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Black Medium Size
Seller: ratna.co.id


----------



## Suyani

So sorry.. this would be the tag straightened and the picture of the whole bag..

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Black
Seller: ratna.co.id


----------



## helovesme0519

Item: LOngchamp Neo small short handle in red
Seller: mau perez
***claimed that she bought this while she was in paris. Please verify the authenticity thank you!


----------



## rol4tef

Item : Longchamp Le Pliage small long handle in black
Seller : Online seller
Claimed she bought from Longchamp store in California


----------



## rol4tef

please authenticate


----------



## goldfish19

Suyani said:


> So sorry.. this would be the tag straightened and the picture of the whole bag..
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Black
> Seller: ratna.co.id
> View attachment 3556671
> View attachment 3556672



This looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Suyani

goldfish19 said:


> This looks authentic in my opinion.



Oh! Thank you so much~ I am very happy to hear from you.. and this actually made my day since i have been checking through all the threads to check if my bag is authentic or not. But this really made my day so much. Thank you so so so muchhh..


----------



## AprilKJT

Hello!

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp which I have just bought. The seller have tons of good reviews but i'm a bit skeptical...

*Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Series (Small, Navy Blue)
*Name of the seller*: BagSpree (from an online mart called Qoo10, http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...-1512-1515-RECEIPT/493720034?selectedOptions= ; 



















Thank you for your help!


----------



## goldfish19

AprilKJT said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp which I have just bought. The seller have tons of good reviews but i'm a bit skeptical...
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Series (Small, Navy Blue)
> *Name of the seller*: BagSpree (from an online mart called Qoo10, http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...-1512-1515-RECEIPT/493720034?selectedOptions= ;
> View attachment 3557454
> View attachment 3557455
> View attachment 3557458
> View attachment 3557459
> View attachment 3557460
> View attachment 3557468
> View attachment 3557462
> View attachment 3557463
> View attachment 3557468
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557458
> View attachment 3557454
> View attachment 3557455
> 
> View attachment 3557461
> View attachment 3557460
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## AprilKJT

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry



Thanks a lot for your help. There's no need to be sorry  I'll try to get a refund then. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## mommyboy

Hi, i'm really new in longchamp, would you please authenticate the LC bag i've bought? I bought from an instagram seller who claim that this bag was self handcarried all the way from France.

Item name: longchamp le pliage neo black medium size

Seller: (instagram: @josephinechuang)

Thanks for your kind help


----------



## goldfish19

mommyboy said:


> Hi, i'm really new in longchamp, would you please authenticate the LC bag i've bought? I bought from an instagram seller who claim that this bag was self handcarried all the way from France.
> 
> Item name: longchamp le pliage neo black medium size
> 
> Seller: (instagram: @josephinechuang)
> 
> Thanks for your kind help
> View attachment 3557972
> View attachment 3557973
> View attachment 3557974
> View attachment 3557975
> View attachment 3557976
> View attachment 3557977
> View attachment 3557971
> 
> View attachment 3557970



Please post the correct link to seller. I can't find the seller.


----------



## mommyboy

goldfish19 said:


> Please post the correct link to seller. I can't find the seller.



Hi, sorry my mistake,, the instagram is: @josephinecuang (it is the seller own instagram), she usually selling iphone case (the phone case shop instagram is locked: @winklecase.id).. unfortunately if you take a look at her instagram, there will be no LC bag photo sold by her, because all the LC bag she handcarried had been sold out (according to her reason), and she removed the photos already..  

Btw, i attached the front look of the bag just now.. thanks


----------



## Irnaylizz

Hi Sir /Madam,
Can please help to help to verify please.




Irnaylizz said:


> Hi Sir/ Madam,
> 
> I need help in authenticate this Longchamp. Just got it today. It will be great if I can know the authenticity of this bag. Thank you so much.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* 12 Le Pliage Neo series - Deep Purple
> 
> *Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller originalbags.com(from qoo10) who states her LC bags are 100% authentic or 100% money back.


----------



## goldfish19

mommyboy said:


> Hi, i'm really new in longchamp, would you please authenticate the LC bag i've bought? I bought from an instagram seller who claim that this bag was self handcarried all the way from France.
> 
> Item name: longchamp le pliage neo black medium size
> 
> Seller: (instagram: @josephinechuang)
> 
> Thanks for your kind help
> View attachment 3557972
> View attachment 3557973
> View attachment 3557974
> View attachment 3557975
> View attachment 3557976
> View attachment 3557977
> View attachment 3557971
> 
> View attachment 3557970



It's fake.


----------



## mommyboy

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Thank you for your time to authenticate my bag goldfish.

Tooooo expensive for a fake bag , and now i really need to throw away this bag, because she won't return the money for the fake bag (its been 2 months since i've bought the bag). 
Hard expensive Lessons learned "never buy online again" . Tooo much fakes floating around the online market!!


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, can help to authenticate this.                             Item: Longchamp 3D medium tote Seller: Private Seller from carousel.


----------



## roundbunny21

hello. please help me authenticate this. thanks.

item: le pliage long handle rose
seller: via como 7, qoo10


----------



## Schnooky16

Hi Please Help me Authenticate this longchamp please. I bought it from a friend who said she is selling authentic and branded handbags. But just want to be sure that it is Authentic.
Long Champ Leather i don't know the model though
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## EGBDF

Schnooky16 said:


> Hi Please Help me Authenticate this longchamp please. I bought it from a friend who said she is selling authentic and branded handbags. But just want to be sure that it is Authentic.
> Long Champ Leather i don't know the model though
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559618
> View attachment 3559620
> View attachment 3559618
> View attachment 3559620
> View attachment 3559621
> View attachment 3559622
> View attachment 3559623


I don't normally comment when the seller's link os not provided but that is a very bad fake.


----------



## Schnooky16

EGBDF said:


> I don't normally comment when the seller's link os not provided but that is a very bad fake.


Hi Can you tell me why it is fake? They have a 7 day money back guarantee if proven not authentic though. So that i can let them know about it.
Thanks so much


----------



## goldfish19

Schnooky16 said:


> Hi Can you tell me why it is fake? They have a 7 day money back guarantee if proven not authentic though. So that i can let them know about it.
> Thanks so much


Quality of the materials used. Everything looks fake here. You'll see the difference if you visit a Longchamp store and compare with the real bag.


----------



## goldfish19

roundbunny21 said:


> hello. please help me authenticate this. thanks.
> 
> item: le pliage long handle rose
> seller: via como 7, qoo10


Looks good!


----------



## katherine64

Hello can anyone help me authenticate this Longchamp please? Thanks!
*Name of item: *Le Pliage Neo in Black (Small short handle)
*Name of the seller*: IG name: bagsbyhani
The seller claimed to have her items 'sourced from various outlets in Europe, as a result of over production, unsold stocks or do not meet Longchamp's quality standards.'


----------



## EGBDF

katherine64 said:


> Hello can anyone help me authenticate this Longchamp please? Thanks!
> *Name of item: *Le Pliage Neo in Black (Small short handle)
> *Name of the seller*: IG name: bagsbyhani
> The seller claimed to have her items 'sourced from various outlets in Europe, as a result of over production, unsold stocks or do not meet Longchamp's quality standards.'


Fake IMO


----------



## Schnooky16

Thanks so much for this i can screenshot this and give it to my friend. My mum said they might go to the shop and have it check there as well to be sure as they bought two LC's of different styles.
Thanks heaps


----------



## katherine64

EGBDF said:


> Fake IMO



Thanks for your help. Sorry but may I know why is it fake tho? Is it because of the zipper pull? Pointed that out to the seller yet she kept insisting that it's authentic. She told me 'Not all bags are the same and we only sell bags that are not of boutique standard but comes from the same official factory'. 

Need sufficient reason to request for a refund. TQ


----------



## roundbunny21

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good!


thanks for your help!


----------



## goldfish19

katherine64 said:


> Thanks for your help. Sorry but may I know why is it fake tho? Is it because of the zipper pull? Pointed that out to the seller yet she kept insisting that it's authentic. She told me 'Not all bags are the same and we only sell bags that are not of boutique standard but comes from the same official factory'.
> 
> Need sufficient reason to request for a refund. TQ


Sellers who sell fakes always say that. There are no low quality longchamp bags. Only fakes or authentic ones. The ones that end up in outlet stores are from boutiques that have the same quality but are off season colors. Get your money back. That is your right. Compare your bag with ones at the store. You will see.


----------



## Zuraidah

EGBDF said:


> Fake IMO


 this seller even dare to sell neo blue color.. striking blue *facepalm*


----------



## DayDreamer95

Hi, I have a bag here from my friend, she gave it to me for my birthday. 
I have some doubts that it's a fake...... But she insisted she got it from a seller that reassured her over and over again that it's authentic and has been selling for years. 

*Name/item description/specific item:* LePliage Sac a Dos in burgundy
*Name of the seller*: my friend, don't know where she got it from
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## Khk 214

H, I just bought a Longchamp bag online. May I know is it authentic? Thanks.


----------



## crazybagfan

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, can help to authenticate this.                             Item: Longchamp 3D medium tote Seller: Private Seller from carousel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558778
> View attachment 3558780
> View attachment 3558781
> View attachment 3558783
> View attachment 3558784
> View attachment 3558786



Can help to respond? I can't provide the seller link because it's listed in the carousell app. I don't know how to copy and paste the link here. Thanks.


----------



## 1blueraspberrygirl

Hi,

I just purchased a purse from a reseller and would just like to make sure it's authentic. I believe this is a longchamp planetes handbag. 

What concerned me is the tag on this"CLA TUN/C2 made in Tunisia". I'm just unsure whether or not many longchamps are made there. 

Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## sugarcherry

Longchamp Neo
Medium
Black
Bought from Kirsten Victor (facebook)


----------



## FSFforever

*Hi, 

Please help authenticate this item, 
Thank you so much in advance. *

*Name: Longchamp Neo Planetes (small with long handle)
Color: Navy blue
Name of the seller*: *Online seller who claimed to purchase direct from France.
Item no*.: -
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0IGtnIORJW0gF


----------



## EGBDF

sugarcherry said:


> Longchamp Neo
> Medium
> Black
> Bought from Kirsten Victor (facebook)


Fake IMO


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi, thanks for your opinion. Is it the tag that makes it fake?


----------



## Minne Bags

Help, please. I found an older gem at Nordstrom Rack. But, it was missing the original tag and a few things seem "off" to me. I'm wondering if it was refurbished. Plus, it seems strange that such an old bag would appear at the store. 

I'm hoping that you can authenticate. Thanks. 

Item: Le Pliage Python in Blue Cedar (I think.) 

Seller: Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Indiana

Hi, I realise that there aren't enough photos on here for a full evaluation, but while I'm waiting for more pics from the seller, could you possibly tell me if it looks OK so far please?.. Thanks so much!
Name:  Victoire
Seller:  eharris-hall 
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272510324...cc8a95d5687&bu=42988613780&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Arcee Miranda

Hello! just a question. Is there a longchamp neo robin which is a limited edition from Australia? Here's the photo


----------



## Khk 214

*Hi, 

Please help authenticate this item, 
Thank you so much in advance. *

*Name: Longchamp Planetes (large with long handle)
Color: Navy blue
Name of the seller*: *Seller from Q10 Sg

*


----------



## Fxor

Hi , can u help me to authenticate this
Item : LC Neo navy blue Small
Bought: Qoo10 sg 
If it's fake then I shall make refund 
Thank you


----------



## Fxor

I send u more pics


----------



## goldfish19

Arcee Miranda said:


> Hello! just a question. Is there a longchamp neo robin which is a limited edition from Australia? Here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566313



No, there is not.


----------



## Minne Bags

Minne Bags said:


> Help, please. I found an older gem at Nordstrom Rack. But, it was missing the original tag and a few things seem "off" to me. I'm wondering if it was refurbished. Plus, it seems strange that such an old bag would appear at the store.
> 
> I'm hoping that you can authenticate. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Python in Blue Cedar (I think.)
> 
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 3565870
> View attachment 3565871
> View attachment 3565872
> View attachment 3565873
> View attachment 3565874
> View attachment 3565876



Hi. Any opinion on the authenticity of this bag? Kindly let me know if you need better pics. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hitt

*Name: *Tropical Print Longchamp Purse 
*Name of the seller: *emmaleonard08
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:* https://poshmark.com/listing/Tropical-Print-Longchamp-Purse-586aa30e5a49d02bdc105b7f
*Notes: *Poshmark only has one photo and I took a leap of faith. Below are personal photos of the item once it arrived. I am a little scared because I haven't seen a lot of photos of this bag so if you have any additional information, I'd appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## toeoky

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir.
Seller : Pre-order from facebook

Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

goldfish19 said:


> For authentication requests, we need seller information (link to auction site, Facebook or Instagram store, website) and photos of the whole bag, the logo, all other parts and labels and most importantly the plastic tag inside. We don't need photos of the paper bag, dust bag, care cards. Your request might be skipped if your post is incomplete. Thank you and happy holidays!



Please also include name of seller if on Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> *Name: *Tropical Print Longchamp Purse
> *Name of the seller: *emmaleonard08
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:* https://poshmark.com/listing/Tropical-Print-Longchamp-Purse-586aa30e5a49d02bdc105b7f
> *Notes: *Poshmark only has one photo and I took a leap of faith. Below are personal photos of the item once it arrived. I am a little scared because I haven't seen a lot of photos of this bag so if you have any additional information, I'd appreciate it. Thank you in advance.



This looks good to me. Although I don't have any other information about when the style came out or what it's called.


----------



## goldfish19

Minne Bags said:


> Help, please. I found an older gem at Nordstrom Rack. But, it was missing the original tag and a few things seem "off" to me. I'm wondering if it was refurbished. Plus, it seems strange that such an old bag would appear at the store.
> 
> I'm hoping that you can authenticate. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Python in Blue Cedar (I think.)
> 
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 3565870
> View attachment 3565871
> View attachment 3565872
> View attachment 3565873
> View attachment 3565874
> View attachment 3565876


Authentic in my opinion


----------



## goldfish19

Seller information is required. Thank you!


----------



## FSFforever

*Hi, 

Please help authenticate this item, 
Thank you so much in advance. *

*Name: Longchamp Neo Planetes (small with long handle)
Color: Navy blue
Name of the seller*: https://carousell.com/minmintiang
*Item no*.: -
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0IGtnIORJW0gF


----------



## goldfish19

FSFforever said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate this item,
> Thank you so much in advance. *
> 
> *Name: Longchamp Neo Planetes (small with long handle)
> Color: Navy blue
> Name of the seller*: https://carousell.com/minmintiang
> *Item no*.: -
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0IGtnIORJW0gF



Seller information is required


----------



## FSFforever

goldfish19 said:


> Seller information is required


Provided per link.


----------



## toeoky

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Longchamp Cuir.
Seller : Pre-order from ig (Ig name : longchamp_germany)


Thank you


----------



## Minne Bags

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Thanks for your help!


----------



## goldfish19

FSFforever said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate this item,
> Thank you so much in advance. *
> 
> *Name: Longchamp Neo Planetes (small with long handle)
> Color: Navy blue
> Name of the seller*: https://carousell.com/minmintiang
> *Item no*.: -
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0IGtnIORJW0gF


\
Looks fake to me.


----------



## FSFforever

goldfish19 said:


> \
> Looks fake to me.



Thanks for your help and time spent.


----------



## eiasfs

kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag i bought to my friend, she said its authentic and i just want to make sure. thanks


----------



## JennyNLee

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo small in black. I got it from a seller who provided receipt from US store. 
Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

JennyNLee said:


> View attachment 3576941
> View attachment 3576942
> View attachment 3576943
> View attachment 3576944
> View attachment 3576945
> View attachment 3576946
> View attachment 3576947
> View attachment 3576948
> View attachment 3576949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo small in black. I got it from a seller who provided receipt from US store.
> Thank you!



Who is the seller? Please post her name/ store name/ link to her online store.


----------



## JennyNLee

Name of seller: http://carousell.com/dreamhoursales/


----------



## goldfish19

JennyNLee said:


> View attachment 3576941
> View attachment 3576942
> View attachment 3576943
> View attachment 3576944
> View attachment 3576945
> View attachment 3576946
> View attachment 3576947
> View attachment 3576948
> View attachment 3576949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo small in black. I got it from a seller who provided receipt from US store.
> Thank you!



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## Sabana

Hi Authenticators! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Name: Le Pliage Neo SSH in Black
Name of seller: apg216 (eBay PH)
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/112080331953
Photos:


----------



## EGBDF

Sabana said:


> Hi Authenticators! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Le Pliage Neo SSH in Black
> Name of seller: apg216 (eBay PH)
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/112080331953
> Photos:
> View attachment 3577268
> View attachment 3577269
> View attachment 3577274
> View attachment 3577275
> View attachment 3577267
> View attachment 3577276
> View attachment 3577277
> View attachment 3577278
> View attachment 3577282


Fake


----------



## Sabana

EGBDF said:


> Fake


Thanks! May I ask what's wrong with it so I can inform the seller?


----------



## goldfish19

Sabana said:


> Thanks! May I ask what's wrong with it so I can inform the seller?



Substandard materials, fake tag, fake everything.


----------



## Sabana

goldfish19 said:


> Substandard materials, fake tag, fake everything.



Thanks! Now to get my refund..


----------



## designergoods

*Name/item description/specific item*: Authentic Longchamp (backpack/sling)
*Name of the seller*: norrisb50 (937 ) 
*Item no*.: 112260632901
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-/112260632901?
Additional photos attached
*Comments*: Purchased this through the bay and appreciate if you could please confirm authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## JennyNLee

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


Could you please tell me what was not right so that I can confront the seller? Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

JennyNLee said:


> Could you please tell me what was not right so that I can confront the seller? Thanks!



Fake tag. Low quality materials. Wrong markings, etc.


----------



## goldfish19

JennyNLee said:


> Could you please tell me what was not right so that I can confront the seller? Thanks!



You can bring to a local longchamp store to compare your bag.


----------



## happykid

Hi, 
Please authenticate this longchamp bag. 
Im planning to but it but im not sure whether its authentic or not.
Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

happykid said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this longchamp bag.
> Im planning to but it but im not sure whether its authentic or not.
> Thank you.



Please post seller name/ store name/ link to store. Etc.


----------



## designergoods

designergoods said:


> *Name/item description/specific item*: Authentic Longchamp (backpack/sling)
> *Name of the seller*: norrisb50 (937 )
> *Item no*.: 112260632901
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-/112260632901?
> Additional photos attached
> *Comments*: Purchased this through the bay and appreciate if you could please confirm authenticity. Thank you.
> View attachment 3577650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577651
> View attachment 3577653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577655
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577659
> View attachment 3577661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577649



Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## Peeking_Around

*Is this authentic? I've already purchased and haven't received it yet. 

Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Large
*Name of the seller*: toriselfe
*Item no*.: 162351203112
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-le-pliage-large-/162351203112?txnId=0
*Comments*: purchased already and awaiting arrival


----------



## sunshinesash

hello, fellow LC lovers. Curious if this is authentic, as I love the color. Tags look pretty good. 

Item: Longchamp Cuir small in raisin/purple 
Seller: Ohhbabs 
Item No: 252732153999
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-MODE...%3Ab9c5fac11590a2a234f8ac00ffb830c3%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## happykid

happykid said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this longchamp bag.
> Im planning to but it but im not sure whether its authentic or not.
> Thank you.



I find it in website, here's the link
http://sisbrow.com/
I contact the seller and ask them to send me the details picture. Seems convincing.
I attach some other picture maybe it will help
Thank you.


----------



## happykid

oh and its Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, size Medium, Black Colour.
http://sisbrow.com/subcategory/29/other-brands
Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Peeking_Around said:


> *Is this authentic? I've already purchased and haven't received it yet.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Large
> *Name of the seller*: toriselfe
> *Item no*.: 162351203112
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-le-pliage-large-/162351203112?txnId=0
> *Comments*: purchased already and awaiting arrival


Difficult to tell from the photos. Please take better ones and include the tag as well. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sunshinesash said:


> hello, fellow LC lovers. Curious if this is authentic, as I love the color. Tags look pretty good.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Cuir small in raisin/purple
> Seller: Ohhbabs
> Item No: 252732153999
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-MODE...%3Ab9c5fac11590a2a234f8ac00ffb830c3%7Ciid%3A1


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

happykid said:


> oh and its Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, size Medium, Black Colour.
> http://sisbrow.com/subcategory/29/other-brands
> Thank you.


Not enough photos and details.
But if this is pertaining to your earlier post with pics and no link...sorry, the item is Fake IMO.


----------



## Fuse

Good day!
Need your experienced eye on this. Bought a Longchamp neo medium wondering if you could authenticate. 
Thank you so much


----------



## goldfish19

Fuse said:


> Good day!
> Need your experienced eye on this. Bought a Longchamp neo medium wondering if you could authenticate.
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3580213
> View attachment 3580212
> View attachment 3580210
> 
> View attachment 3580215
> 
> View attachment 3580216



Seller info?


----------



## AdelTan

*Hi! Please help me authenticate this le pliage neo black medium. Thank you! 
Name/item description/specific item: LC Le pliage neo black 
Name of the seller*: Runway Emporium (LAZADA)


----------



## EGBDF

AdelTan said:


> *Hi! Please help me authenticate this le pliage neo black medium. Thank you!
> Name/item description/specific item: LC Le pliage neo black
> Name of the seller*: Runway Emporium (LAZADA)


This is fake.


----------



## Fuse

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info?


Bought this from a friend who also bought online. Dont know where she got this though.

Thank you!


----------



## AdelTan

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.


I want to know why its fake so that i can return it to seller


----------



## designergoods

Would appreciate any help confirming authenticity, Thank you.
*
Name/item description/specific item*: Authentic Longchamp (backpack/sling)
*Name of the seller*: norrisb50 (937 )
*Item no*.: 112260632901
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-/112260632901?
Additional photos attached


----------



## goldfish19

designergoods said:


> Would appreciate any help confirming authenticity, Thank you.
> *
> Name/item description/specific item*: Authentic Longchamp (backpack/sling)
> *Name of the seller*: norrisb50 (937 )
> *Item no*.: 112260632901
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-/112260632901?
> Additional photos attached



Looks good but rx4dsoul is the expert on older models


----------



## designergoods

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good but rx4dsoul is the expert on older models


Thank you for taking the time to authenticate  Would you have any guesses how old this would be?
Hopefully rx4dsoul will chime in too!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Please check this Longchamp (I believe) Veau Foulonne for me (let me know if additional photos are needed).
Thank you


----------



## AP919

AdelTan said:


> I want to know why its fake so that i can return it to seller



Just know that it's a very bad fake and everything about it is fake.  Sorry.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Please check this Longchamp (I believe) Veau Foulonne for me (let me know if additional photos are needed).
> Thank you


Here is the link to the listing https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-shoulder-travel-tote-bag-black-20074614/?tref=category
Item number (on Tradesy) 20074614


----------



## lamberu

Hello,

Please authenticate this Longchamp.  This is my first purchase and I don't know anything.  Thanks in advance!

Longchamp Neo Fantasie Limited Edition Black Cheetah
eBay item number:
162266711502
Seller: Priceless style
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162266711502


----------



## lamberu

lamberu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Longchamp.  This is my first purchase and I don't know anything.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Neo Fantasie Limited Edition Black Cheetah
> eBay item number:
> 162266711502
> Seller: Priceless style
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162266711502
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-N...894462?hash=item3d2cc1a9be:g:~TkAAOSw44BYQGkk
> eBay item number:
> 262743894462
> Seller: luxurycostsless
> 
> I really like this bag!


----------



## designergoods

Purchased a Sac a Dos. Would appreciate help confirming authenticity, Thank you!
*
Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Beige Foldable Small Backpack NWOT Authentic
*Name of the seller*: kcdesignerdepot (2289 ) 
*Item no*.: 112278389966
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Beige-Foldable-Small-Backpack-NWOT-Authentic-/112278389966?


----------



## oliveandjack

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## oliveandjack

Hi I'm not sure how to post! arrgh sorry, I need this authenticated  :
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252723619437?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 






Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## happykid

rx4dsoul said:


> Not enough photos and details.
> But if this is pertaining to your earlier post with pics and no link...sorry, the item is Fake IMO.


ok thank you.


----------



## happykid

And i also found this link.
http://www.salelongchamp.com/
Are they selling authentic stuff?
Do we get dustbag for every longchamp purchase? because as long as i know we wont get dustbag for le pliage lines, except the limited edition. Correct me if i''m wrong.


----------



## vickyjp

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Neo handbag - medium emerald green
*Name of the seller:* legijnypatriota
*Item no: *282306737920

I've already purchased this bag and it arrived today. Was just doing some checks and I am suspicious of the bag tag and the underside of the flap. Would appreciate any guidance on the authenticity of this, please.


----------



## goldfish19

vickyjp said:


> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Neo handbag - medium emerald green
> *Name of the seller:* legijnypatriota
> *Item no: *282306737920
> 
> I've already purchased this bag and it arrived today. Was just doing some checks and I am suspicious of the bag tag and the underside of the flap. Would appreciate any guidance on the authenticity of this, please.



It's fake.


----------



## vickyjp

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Thanks I appreciate it. 

I was swayed by the colour and the fact that I couldn't find it anywhere else (and it *is *beautiful). Will contact the seller ASAP.


----------



## happykid

Hi, just want to ask, does longchamp le pliage Losange Medium size, short handle comes with the long strap? I want to buy it from some online store. But as long as i know longchamp losange doesnt come with long strap. 
Thank you.


----------



## lamberu

Hello,

Please assist with authenticating this bag; it's my first purchase.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162266711502?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
eBay item number:
162266711502
Seller:  pricelessstyle


----------



## lamberu

Sorry more pictures.  THANKS!


----------



## goldfish19

lamberu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please assist with authenticating this bag; it's my first purchase.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162266711502?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> eBay item number:
> 162266711502
> Seller:  pricelessstyle



Looks okay but your photos are so blurry. Photos need to be clear and can be zoomed in on.


----------



## Joyjoy123454321

*Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Neo Small in black (with long strap)
Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS
pls help? Bought this second hand from another seller. She claims it is authentic but I'm not sure. Is saw the peeling with gum beneath it (view pic), snap button and etc and have my doubts. Would appreciate if someone can authenticate for me. Thank you *


----------



## goldfish19

Joyjoy123454321 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Neo Small in black (with long strap)
> Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS
> pls help? Bought this second hand from another seller. She claims it is authentic but I'm not sure. Is saw the peeling with gum beneath it (view pic), snap button and etc and have my doubts. Would appreciate if someone can authenticate for me. Thank you *



Seller info?


----------



## Joyjoy123454321

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info?



The seller  is from carousel (linda2708). Her friend bought it for her from France/Paris...can't remember.  She used once only but doesn't use anymore bcus she has other longchamp of bigger size. She claims it is authentic but I'm not sure. I wonder if it's normal to see glue marking at the leather area (pic 7) and crease (pic 9). She seems like a genuine seller


----------



## goldfish19

Joyjoy123454321 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Neo Small in black (with long strap)
> Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS
> pls help? Bought this second hand from another seller. She claims it is authentic but I'm not sure. Is saw the peeling with gum beneath it (view pic), snap button and etc and have my doubts. Would appreciate if someone can authenticate for me. Thank you *



It's fake.


----------



## Joyjoy123454321

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thanks. May I ask, is it from seeing the pic of the bags or because it was bought from carousel?


----------



## goldfish19

Joyjoy123454321 said:


> Thanks. May I ask, is it from seeing the pic of the bags or because it was bought from carousel?



Our opinions are always based on the photos that the requestor posts. But sometimes it helps when the same seller has been flagged here many times as selling fakes and counterfeit items.


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi, please help to authenticate this longchamp neo (small).
Seller: designerdepotph from Instagram


----------



## goldfish19

sugarcherry said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this longchamp neo (small).
> Seller: designerdepotph from Instagram



Looks good! [emoji1360]


----------



## Glabbish

*





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp 1899578001 le pliage neo L shoulder bag tote bag NOIR
Name of the seller:* jojolsk
*Item no: 1899578001

Hi, would anyone be able to help authenticate this Longchamp bag that I just bought! Thank you! *


----------



## Glabbish

more photos attached.


----------



## hitt

Name: LONGCHAMP Brown Convertible leather satchel crossbody bag
Name of seller: 0632lovemybaby
Item no: 162378153115
Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162378153115
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Name : LP Large Long Handle in Curry
Name of the seller : Gilt


----------



## goldfish19

Handbagcrazyy said:


> Name : LP Large Long Handle in Curry
> Name of the seller : Gilt



Looks good!


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Yay!! Thank u so much goldfish[emoji112]


----------



## Glabbish

Hi @goldfish19 , would you be able to help authenticate my black bag as well? Thank you in advance.


----------



## crazybagfan

Expect, please help to authenticate this bag. Hope i follow the correct format requested.

Name: LONGCHAMP 3D Medium Tote in Bilberry Color
Name of seller: idems
Item no: listed in Carousell
Link to item: https://carousell.com/p/longchamp-3d-tote-28516785/?ref=search&ref_query=longchamp%203d&ref_rank=1&ref_referrer=%2Fsearch%2Fproducts%3Fquery%3Dlongchamp%25203d

I've attached here the photos provided by the seller.


----------



## goldfish19

Glabbish said:


> more photos attached.



Looks fake to me.


----------



## goldfish19

crazybagfan said:


> Expect, please help to authenticate this bag. Hope i follow the correct format requested.
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP 3D Medium Tote in Bilberry Color
> Name of seller: idems
> Item no: listed in Carousell
> Link to item: https://carousell.com/p/longchamp-3d-tote-28516785/?ref=search&ref_query=longchamp%203d&ref_rank=1&ref_referrer=%2Fsearch%2Fproducts%3Fquery%3Dlongchamp%25203d
> 
> I've attached here the photos provided by the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592717
> View attachment 3592718
> View attachment 3592719
> View attachment 3592720
> View attachment 3592721
> View attachment 3592722



Looks good!


----------



## Wenx543

Hi - 

Appreciate any help in auntehnticating the below
Thanks so much!!!
Url: https://sg.carousell.com/p/80679849/
Seller : luxurygoodssg

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Wenx543

More pics


----------



## goldfish19

Wenx543 said:


> More pics



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## beesaunt

Can someone please take a look at this listing please?

Looks like the first two pics are stock photos from the Nordy's website. Should I ask for a pic of the actual bag in its entirety or are the details shots enough?

Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272535490081

NEW $503 LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR BLACK LEATHER LARGE TOTE
Seller: fromnordstrom
Item: 272535490081


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> Can someone please take a look at this listing please?
> 
> Looks like the first two pics are stock photos from the Nordy's website. Should I ask for a pic of the actual bag in its entirety or are the details shots enough?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272535490081
> 
> NEW $503 LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR BLACK LEATHER LARGE TOTE
> Seller: fromnordstrom
> Item: 272535490081


What I see looks ok


----------



## crazybagfan

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks!


----------



## beesaunt

EGBDF said:


> What I see looks ok



Thank you!


----------



## Vennix

Name: LP Large Long Handle in Black
Name of the seller : reyne.shoppe.london (instagram name) pre-order


----------



## hy8878

Hi! Plsease help me authenticate this backpack. I really want this bag and it's my first time to shop at Ebay.. Thank you!
Name:*LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE NÉO Backpack Grey*
Name of the seller: eshopatist
Photos: 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Authen...3A09720bfb15a0a6a5f36d7e6dfffdb7a9%7Ciid%3A13


----------



## Vennix

Hi! Please help to authenticate my longchamp le pliage large long handle black.This is my first purchase,Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## happykid

Hi,

i just recentely purchased a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo size Medium, dark gray colour. 
Please authenticate this. Thankyou

Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, size Medium, Dark Gray colour. 
Name of seller : @sisbrow 
Link to the website : www.sisbrow.com

Hereby i attached some details picture. I got dustbag, paperbag and carecard. My bag wrap in plastic transparent bag with longchamp logo on it. Please refer to the picture.


----------



## happykid

Thankyou!


----------



## goldfish19

happykid said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just recentely purchased a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo size Medium, dark gray colour.
> Please authenticate this. Thankyou
> 
> Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, size Medium, Dark Gray colour.
> Name of seller : @sisbrow
> Link to the website : www.sisbrow.com
> 
> Hereby i attached some details picture. I got dustbag, paperbag and carecard. My bag wrap in plastic transparent bag with longchamp logo on it. Please refer to the picture.



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Vennix said:


> Name: LP Large Long Handle in Black
> Name of the seller : reyne.shoppe.london (instagram name) pre-order



Please post a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## happykid

Hi Goldfish,

Thank you for the fast respond.
May i know which part that looks the fake the most?


----------



## happykid

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



Hi Goldfish19,

Thank you for the fast respond.
May i know which part that looks the fake the most?


----------



## AP919

happykid said:


> Hi Goldfish19,
> 
> Thank you for the fast respond.
> May i know which part that looks the fake the most?


This is a note to everyone - nylon Le Pliage bags and Neos that are real DO NOT COME WITH DUSTBAGS. Dustbags are NOT a sign of authenticity, but rather usually something that signifies a fake bag.  Most of the fakes I see come with dustbags that aren't even the ones that Longchamp uses! Only the leather ones - Cuir, Quadri, Penelope, Foulonne, etc. come with a dustbag. If someone tries to tell you otherwise, steer away. I've said this time and time again, and the more a seller tries to "include," the more likely it is fake.


----------



## PoisedPose

Please help me authenticate this longchamp. Thanks in advance!
*
Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black
*Name of the seller*: TJ Maxx 
*Item no*.: n/a
*Photos* :


----------



## Vennix

goldfish19 said:


> Please post a better photo of the plastic tag.


Thank you goldfish19


----------



## Schuylerskye

Hi! Newbie here and in need of your help. A neighbor of mine bought this in SG and is now selling it to me. I'd like to know first if it's real before I make any decisions. Thanks in advance for your help. 
ITEM: LongChamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle in Navy


----------



## Cupertino

Hi..

Please help me authenticate this longchamp cuir

Model: Longchamp Cuir Medium Bag

Seller: Monarichie at Femaledaily Forum


----------



## goldfish19

Schuylerskye said:


> Hi! Newbie here and in need of your help. A neighbor of mine bought this in SG and is now selling it to me. I'd like to know first if it's real before I make any decisions. Thanks in advance for your help.
> ITEM: LongChamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Short Handle in Navy
> View attachment 3599795
> View attachment 3599796
> View attachment 3599797
> View attachment 3599799



This is fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Cupertino said:


> Hi..
> 
> Please help me authenticate this longchamp cuir
> 
> Model: Longchamp Cuir Medium Bag
> 
> Seller: Monarichie at Femaledaily Forum
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599826
> View attachment 3599828
> View attachment 3599829
> View attachment 3599830
> View attachment 3599831
> View attachment 3599833
> View attachment 3599834
> View attachment 3599835
> View attachment 3599836



Authentic.


----------



## Cupertino

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.


Thank you [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Schuylerskye

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake.


I guess I'll be saying no to her then. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

PoisedPose said:


> Please help me authenticate this longchamp. Thanks in advance!
> *
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black
> *Name of the seller*: TJ Maxx
> *Item no*.: n/a
> *Photos* :
> View attachment 3597397
> View attachment 3597398
> View attachment 3597400
> View attachment 3597401
> View attachment 3597402
> View attachment 3597403
> View attachment 3597404
> View attachment 3597405
> View attachment 3597406
> View attachment 3597407



No red flags. Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Vennix

Vennix said:


> View attachment 3597969
> 
> Thank you goldfish19


Please i need your help to authenticate my longchamp.Thanks in advance


----------



## goldfish19

Vennix said:


> Name: LP Large Long Handle in Black
> Name of the seller : reyne.shoppe.london (instagram name) pre-order



I don't see any red flags but can you take a new photo of the tag. No flash. Natural light. And clear when I zoom in on the photo.


----------



## Fg4288

Hi,
Can you please help authenticate this longchamp Le pliage neo tote bag? Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

Fg4288 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authenticate this longchamp Le pliage neo tote bag? Thank you



Seller info?


----------



## Fg4288

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info?




http://m.ebay.ca/seller?sid=mystery...3De11051.m44.l1181%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## goldfish19

Fg4288 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authenticate this longchamp Le pliage neo tote bag? Thank you



This is fake.


----------



## Fg4288

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake.


Ok thx


----------



## PoisedPose

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags. Authentic in my opinion.


Thanks so much goldfish19!


----------



## Appleby

Hi, I bought this Longchamp planetes in Pebble Grey long handle size small (25cm) would need help for authentication

Seller: From the app carousell Malaysia seller id @cintastreet

Here are the photos











Thank you for your assistance and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Vennix

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but can you take a new photo of the tag. No flash. Natural light. And clear when I zoom in on the photo.


Thank you very much goldfish19.its ok as long as no redflag im happy,thank you very much.


----------



## goldfish19

Appleby said:


> Hi, I bought this Longchamp planetes in Pebble Grey long handle size small (25cm) would need help for authentication
> 
> Seller: From the app carousell Malaysia seller id @cintastreet
> 
> Here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 3600931
> View attachment 3600925
> View attachment 3600926
> View attachment 3600927
> View attachment 3600928
> View attachment 3600929
> View attachment 3600930
> View attachment 3600933
> 
> 
> Thank you for your assistance and hope to hear from you soon



This looks fake to me.


----------



## Appleby

goldfish19 said:


> This looks fake to me.



I see, thank you for your reply! But may I know which part makes it fake so that I can be more aware in the future?


----------



## Desphousemom

Hey there! What a fun site this is! I've just stumbled upon it I hope there is also a purse buying option on here? I'm new to Longchamp. I found this bag at a local thrift shop. I know nothing about these bags except they're an exceptional brand. Could someone please tell me if this is an authentic bag? I actually called Longchamp with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## itswinn

Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium bag in Grey. Thank you 
Seller: Como 7 , Qoo10


----------



## AIRINECAROLINE

Longchamp Annee Du Cheval (Horse) 
Does it come with color black, navy, red and purple? 
Can you please authenticate this?


----------



## AIRINECAROLINE

Hi, anyone can help me to authenticate this bag?
LC Annee Du Cheval (Horse) 
Does it come with color black, red, navy and purple?
please advice. Thanks much


----------



## AP919

1. Please follow the rules for authentication on page 1.

2. This only came in red and black.

3. This is from a few years ago. If you find someone with many things from years ago, especially limited edition things, without good reason, or verified proof of purchase, it's pretty much guaranteed to be fake.


----------



## AIRINECAROLINE

Hi everyone,
Can you please authenticate this CRICKET Bag? 
Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cricket Handbag*
Color: Black and Khaki
Seller: lady boss
https://lady-boss-shopping-retail.m.../products/longchamp-le-pliage-cricket-handbag

Also I capture it to my timeline at facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...123.1073742988.100001956818922&type=3&theater

Does cricket come only in black and khaki? Some seller says it comes also in navy and beige

please advice


----------



## AIRINECAROLINE

AP919 said:


> 1. Please follow the rules for authentication on page 1.
> 
> 2. This only came in red and black.
> 
> 3. This is from a few years ago. If you find someone with many things from years ago, especially limited edition things, without good reason, or verified proof of purchase, it's pretty much guaranteed to be fake.



Thanks much for your prompt response. Much appreciate it.


----------



## AP919

AIRINECAROLINE said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can you please authenticate this CRICKET Bag?
> Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cricket Handbag*
> Color: Black and Khaki
> Seller: lady boss
> https://lady-boss-shopping-retail.m.../products/longchamp-le-pliage-cricket-handbag
> 
> Also I capture it to my timeline at facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...123.1073742988.100001956818922&type=3&theater
> 
> Does cricket come only in black and khaki? Some seller says it comes also in navy and beige
> 
> please advice



This seller is selling so many things that never existed, that it's not even worth anyone's time.

Also, the measurements for the supposed "Cricket" bag are off, and if you convert the Ringgit to USD, the "original price" of RM 1,299 is only $292. The actual LC bag with similar dimensions is $495.  The "sale" price converts to less than $150, so this is laughable.

Please just stick to authorized retailers.


----------



## Pochaco18

Hi, can somebody pls help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Large Long Handle in Bilberry.


----------



## goldfish19

goldfish19 said:


> For authentication requests, we need seller information (link to auction site, Facebook or Instagram store, website, seller name) and photos of the whole bag, the logo, all other parts and labels and most importantly the plastic tag inside. We don't need photos of the paper bag, dust bag, care cards. Your request might be skipped if your post is incomplete. Thank you!


----------



## Pochaco18

I purchased the bag on this site www.authenticselections.ph
Thanks so much!


----------



## goldfish19

Pochaco18 said:


> View attachment 3605436
> View attachment 3605437
> View attachment 3605438
> View attachment 3605442
> View attachment 3605444
> View attachment 3605476
> View attachment 3605436
> View attachment 3605437
> View attachment 3605438
> View attachment 3605442
> 
> Hi, can somebody pls help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Large Long Handle in Bilberry.



It's fake


----------



## Pochaco18

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake





goldfish19 said:


> It's fake[/QUOTE
> Was it because of the flap?


----------



## Pochaco18

Was it because of the flap?


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Seller : nordstrom rack
Name : le pliage type "l" - modele depose 
color : sunshine
I think its Short handle le pliage travel bag in XL
Price :69.97$
Good deal?


----------



## goldfish19

Handbagcrazyy said:


> Seller : nordstrom rack
> Name : le pliage type "l" - modele depose
> color : sunshine
> I think its Short handle le pliage travel bag in XL
> Price :69.97$
> Good deal?
> 
> View attachment 3608238
> View attachment 3608239
> View attachment 3608240
> View attachment 3608242
> View attachment 3608243
> View attachment 3608244
> View attachment 3608245
> View attachment 3608246
> View attachment 3608247


It's authentic. It's the smaller of the two travel-sized le pliage bags.


----------



## Handbagcrazyy

Thank u so much goldfish


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi, I just bought this bag off eBay and I want to make sure it's authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you so much.


----------



## goldfish19

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag off eBay and I want to make sure it's authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608623
> View attachment 3608624
> View attachment 3608625
> View attachment 3608626
> View attachment 3608627
> View attachment 3608628
> View attachment 3608634



Kindly follow format (see page 1). Thank you!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I apologize, I realize I left out some important info in my inquiry above. here are the additional details:
*Name/item description/specific item*: NWOT Longchamp LE PLIAGE CUIR Leather Handbag Black Made In France $530
*Name of the seller*: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/marcandre29?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']marcandre29 (237 )[/URL]
*Item no*.:
322410308288
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322410308288?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

Hollyberry1213 said:


> I apologize, I realize I left out some important info in my inquiry above. here are the additional details:
> *Name/item description/specific item*: NWOT Longchamp LE PLIAGE CUIR Leather Handbag Black Made In France $530
> *Name of the seller*: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/marcandre29?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']marcandre29 (237 )[/URL]
> *Item no*.:
> 322410308288
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322410308288?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Yay! Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## kengkeng

Good day 
I have this Longchamp Le piage long handle Large bag in grey 
It was given by my sister she said she got it from an online seller for about 6000 php thats about 120 dollar . 
Where just curious if its authentic beacause she planning to get another one 
Thabkyou very much


----------



## kengkeng




----------



## goldfish19

goldfish19 said:


> For authentication requests, we need seller information (link to auction site, Facebook or Instagram store, website, seller name) and CLEAR, straight on shots in large resolution of the whole bag, the logo, zipper pull, all other parts and labels and most importantly the plastic tag inside. No blurry photos please. We don't need photos of the paper bag, dust bag, care cards. Your request might be skipped if your post is incomplete. Thank you!


----------



## kengkeng

Seller : IG @DestashingHoarder
Long champ le piage long handle in grey


----------



## kengkeng

I hope this works thankyou so much


----------



## goldfish19

kengkeng said:


> Seller : IG @DestashingHoarder
> Long champ le piage long handle in grey



No red flags. I'm inclined to say it's authentic.


----------



## kengkeng

What do you mean??


----------



## kengkeng

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags. I'm inclined to say it's authentic.




What do you mean can we talk in private..


----------



## Sandy.Ong26

Hi, may you please autheticate this bag.
Longchamp Neo (Medium)
Seller:Bag.manilaph (instagram account)
I am planning to buy not less than 5 bags but i wanted to confirm the authenticity of the bags being sold.


----------



## goldfish19

kengkeng said:


> What do you mean??



It means I think it's authentic but can't be 100% sure as your photos are blurry when I try to zoom in.


----------



## goldfish19

Sandy.Ong26 said:


> Hi, may you please autheticate this bag.
> Longchamp Neo (Medium)
> Seller:Bag.manilaph (instagram account)
> I am planning to buy not less than 5 bags but i wanted to confirm the authenticity of the bags being sold.



I see some red flags--- please post a photo of the plastic tag with the numbers. Also, I cannot find the seller on Instagram. Please provide correct seller information.


----------



## kengkeng

goldfish19 said:


> It means I think it's authentic but can't be 100% sure as your photos are blurry when I try to zoom in.


Wow thanks allot


----------



## kengkeng

And sorry for my photos


----------



## Sandy.Ong26

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags--- please post a photo of the plastic tag with the numbers. Also, I cannot find the seller on Instagram. Please provide correct seller information.


Hi goldfish thanks for the prompt reply. screenshot of the seller's IG attached and another photo of the label which i dont think belongs to the bag in question.sorry this is all i have


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sandy.Ong26 said:


> Hi goldfish thanks for the prompt reply. screenshot of the seller's IG attached and another photo of the label which i dont think belongs to the bag in question.sorry this is all i have



I'm not an authenticator but I will tell you to run away from this seller for they are selling items which have never existed


----------



## Sandy.Ong26

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I will tell you to run away from this seller for they are selling items which have never existed


Thanks for your comments.I will run away with this seller indeed.I hope other buyers will avoid this seller who claims to sell authentic bags


----------



## ila_kirana143

Hi. Can u please check this bag. My friend bought this from lazada.com.my. longchamp long handle in bilberry. Tq v much


----------



## rx4dsoul

ila_kirana143 said:


> Hi. Can u please check this bag. My friend bought this from lazada.com.my. longchamp long handle in bilberry. Tq v much


This is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sandy.Ong26 said:


> Hi goldfish thanks for the prompt reply. screenshot of the seller's IG attached and another photo of the label which i dont think belongs to the bag in question.sorry this is all i have


Goldfish was right to be suspicious...
This IS fake. Sorry.


----------



## ila_kirana143

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.


Tq v much for your fast response. Really appreciate it. Can u pls see this bag too.. my friend bought it from someone in paris.


----------



## timmyxu

Hi, may you please autheticate this bag.
Item: Longchamp Neo Medium , Longchamp Cosmetics case, 
Seller: https://www.facebook.com/KsLuxuryGoods/?fref=ts


----------



## goldfish19

ila_kirana143 said:


> Tq v much for your fast response. Really appreciate it. Can u pls see this bag too.. my friend bought it from someone in paris.



This looks good to me.


----------



## goldfish19

timmyxu said:


> Hi, may you please autheticate this bag.
> Item: Longchamp Neo Medium , Longchamp Cosmetics case,
> Seller: https://www.facebook.com/KsLuxuryGoods/?fref=ts
> View attachment 3611959
> View attachment 3611960
> View attachment 3611961
> View attachment 3611965
> View attachment 3611966
> View attachment 3611967
> View attachment 3611962
> View attachment 3611963
> View attachment 3611964



Both are fake. Sorry


----------



## timmyxu

goldfish19 said:


> Both are fake. Sorry


Can u give me the details where seen like fake? Because I want to have a good evidence to return it


----------



## 34mimi

Can someone authenticate this - I have never seen this LC before and thought maybe it was a limited edition.  It's being sold by a mom here in my moms group in Tokyo. Thank you for your time.


----------



## 34mimi




----------



## 34mimi




----------



## lisa_ng

Hi,
Please help to authenticate this cocarde small navy blue.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/td30qtoeg2ef73r/AAAL5nMdyLfdCalYory8hcS4a?dl=0

Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

lisa_ng said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate this cocarde small navy blue.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/td30qtoeg2ef73r/AAAL5nMdyLfdCalYory8hcS4a?dl=0
> 
> Thank you


Link to seller please?


----------



## lisa_ng

EGBDF said:


> Link to seller please?


Cool find: Longchamp for S$160 http://carousell.com/p/91147621


----------



## EGBDF

lisa_ng said:


> Cool find: Longchamp for S$160 http://carousell.com/p/91147621


Fake IMO.


----------



## lisa_ng

EGBDF said:


> Fake IMO.


Thanks for helping to authenticate.


----------



## rx4dsoul

34mimi said:


> View attachment 3613022
> View attachment 3613021
> View attachment 3613019
> View attachment 3613020
> View attachment 3613019


Authentic Ltd Ed 1623


----------



## Fourleaf

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7mx9du3buywjq8t/AAA8YMOpmiF1DEmd44_le13Na?dl=0

Hi pls help to check if this longchamp Neo Robin embroidered is authentic?? Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

Fourleaf said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7mx9du3buywjq8t/AAA8YMOpmiF1DEmd44_le13Na?dl=0
> 
> Hi pls help to check if this longchamp Neo Robin embroidered is authentic?? Thank you



Please provide seller information (name, store name, link to online store)


----------



## Fourleaf

goldfish19 said:


> Please provide seller information (name, store name, link to online store)


----------



## Fourleaf

Cool find: V_Day❤Sales Longchamp Robin for S$178 http://carousell.com/p/89426269


----------



## goldfish19

Fourleaf said:


> Cool find: V_Day[emoji173]Sales Longchamp Robin for S$178 http://carousell.com/p/89426269



It's fake. Longchamp did not release such a bag as far as I know.


----------



## Fourleaf

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Longchamp did not release such a bag as far as I know.


Thank you so much for ur help


----------



## Chau Tran

Please help me check out my tote
Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Black Shoulder Tote Bag*
Item number: 201780042719
Seller: dealsnick
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic...er-Tote-Bag-/201780042719?txnId=1485687897010


----------



## elishatjl

Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you very much.

Item: Longchamp long wallet
Seller: https://sg.carousell.com/tifalockhart/
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/clearanc...le&ref_referrer=/tifalockhart/&ref_sId=230256


----------



## eml298

Good afternoon! Please help me authenticate -- thanks in advance! 

*Item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir (small, color: girl)
*Item number:* 122349200711
*Seller:* uslaur_zjp8o4mx
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/122349200711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hitt

Picked this up at my local thrift store. From my inexperienced, eyes, it looks okay. But I'd love your opinions on it! Thank you in advance!
*Item: Longchamp Le Pliage  Large Tote in Bilberry.
Seller: Local thrift store*


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> Picked this up at my local thrift store. From my inexperienced, eyes, it looks okay. But I'd love your opinions on it! Thank you in advance!
> *Item: Longchamp Le Pliage  Large Tote in Bilberry.
> Seller: Local thrift store*


Looks ok to me.


----------



## roleth_sesybon

Hi! Can you help me to authenticate my Longchamp Neo Maroon Medium. Thank you so much!


----------



## sunshinesash

Hello Ladies. 

I am inquiring about an ebay listing. The tag gives me pause, because Paris is cut off, but the seller claims it is authentic. 

Item: Longchamp Cuir Medium in Black 
Item Number: 122344612016
Seller: ngjanice
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122344612016?ul_noapp=true


----------



## goldfish19

roleth_sesybon said:


> Hi! Can you help me to authenticate my Longchamp Neo Maroon Medium. Thank you so much!



Please post seller information (name, link to online store)


----------



## goldfish19

sunshinesash said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I am inquiring about an ebay listing. The tag gives me pause, because Paris is cut off, but the seller claims it is authentic.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Cuir Medium in Black
> Item Number: 122344612016
> Seller: ngjanice
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122344612016?ul_noapp=true



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

eml298 said:


> Good afternoon! Please help me authenticate -- thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir (small, color: girl)
> *Item number:* 122349200711
> *Seller:* uslaur_zjp8o4mx
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/122349200711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I don't see any red flags. Looks good but the quality of the photos is terrible.


----------



## roleth_sesybon

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information (name, link to online store)


Hello! Bought it from a friend who sells online.


----------



## goldfish19

roleth_sesybon said:


> Hello! Bought it from a friend who sells online.



Kindly post online store (Instagram, Facebook, website)


----------



## evol23

Please authenticate. I bought it from my friend. I'm in doubt if its authentic. Thank you.


----------



## evol23

Please help me authenticate my longchamp bag bought from a friend..I bought two longchamp bag. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

evol23 said:


> Please help me authenticate my longchamp bag bought from a friend..I bought two longchamp bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618224
> View attachment 3618225
> View attachment 3618226
> View attachment 3618227
> View attachment 3618228
> View attachment 3618229



Please post seller name, or store name (Facebook, Instagram, website or auction site). Thank you.


----------



## evol23

Vanessa Tan


----------



## Chau Tran

Please help me authenticate this bag - thank you in advance!
Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Black Shoulder Tote Bag*
Item number: 201780042719
Seller: dealsnick
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Large-Black-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-/201780042719?txnId=1485687897010


----------



## goldfish19

Chau Tran said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag - thank you in advance!
> Item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Black Shoulder Tote Bag*
> Item number: 201780042719
> Seller: dealsnick
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Large-Black-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-/201780042719?txnId=1485687897010



This looks fake to me.


----------



## Viasang

Hi, please authenticate 
Name/item : le pliage Large long handle black
Seller : qoo10
Link: https://www.qoo10.co.id/gmkt.inc/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=444815122&__ar=Y
Thanks


----------



## evol23

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller name, or store name (Facebook, Instagram, website or auction site). Thank you.



seller: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010407919320&fref=ts


----------



## evol23

evol23 said:


> seller: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010407919320&fref=ts



thank you in advanced


----------



## evol23

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller name, or store name (Facebook, Instagram, website or auction site). Thank you.


https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010407919320&fref=ts


----------



## goldfish19

evol23 said:


> Please help me authenticate my longchamp bag bought from a friend..I bought two longchamp bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618224
> View attachment 3618225
> View attachment 3618226
> View attachment 3618227
> View attachment 3618228
> View attachment 3618229



Both bags look fake to me. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Viasang said:


> Hi, please authenticate
> Name/item : le pliage Large long handle black
> Seller : qoo10
> Link: https://www.qoo10.co.id/gmkt.inc/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=444815122&__ar=Y
> Thanks


This is Fake.


----------



## evol23

Thank you goldfish19 [emoji4]. The problem now is she did not agree for a return. She's convincing that it's authentic. Thank you again.


----------



## AP919

evol23 said:


> Thank you goldfish19 [emoji4]. The problem now is she did not agree for a return. She's convincing that it's authentic. Thank you again.



Those colors were never made, so there's no way on earth they're authentic.  

To everyone: please check what colors were manufactured by LC for any bag but especially for Neos.  I cannot tell you how many horrible, horrible fakes I see people buying and selling in colors that have NEVER been offered!


----------



## toni8

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this Longchamp Pliage Néo Fantaisie Sakura. It was just given as a gift. Thanks!


----------



## Bendylulu

Hi
Please can you help me authenticate this bag I bought from eBay. I bought it as genuine and then resold it as it was. It big enough, the buyer is telling me it is fake. I have been able to find the bag on the internet as vintage but not sure.


----------



## goldfish19

toni8 said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this Longchamp Pliage Néo Fantaisie Sakura. It was just given as a gift. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622004
> View attachment 3622006
> View attachment 3622007
> View attachment 3622008
> View attachment 3622009
> View attachment 3622010
> View attachment 3622011
> View attachment 3622012



This would have been a great color but unfortunately Longchamp didn't make it. Sakura only came in blue and pink. This is FAKE.


----------



## evol23

AP919 said:


> Those colors were never made, so there's no way on earth they're authentic.
> 
> To everyone: please check what colors were manufactured by LC for any bag but especially for Neos.  I cannot tell you how many horrible, horrible fakes I see people buying and selling in colors that have NEVER been offered!




Hi! The supplier said its a factory defect but not fake. Factory defect is same as factory overruns but i know its not authentic. And she said she already sold 10,000 lc bags and I am the only one who complaint that its fake. 

Thank you again AP919 and golfish [emoji4]


----------



## goldfish19

evol23 said:


> Hi! The supplier said its a factory defect but not fake. Factory defect is same as factory overruns but i know its not authentic. And she said she already sold 10,000 lc bags and I am the only one who complaint that its fake.
> 
> Thank you again AP919 and golfish [emoji4]



No such thing as factory overruns. Old season bags from the boutique are sent to outlets when the season is over to make room for new colors in the stores. Outlets carry the same bags and they are all of the same quality.


----------



## Abygal

EGBDF said:


> The bag you posted is fake.


Do you know who are the sellers that sells original Long Champ bags? TYIA


----------



## bananasplit77

Longchamp neo tote medium size. kindly help me to authenticate this bag. thanks before
seller : VVIP STORE @ tokopedia.com


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> No such thing as factory overruns. Old season bags from the boutique are sent to outlets when the season is over to make room for new colors in the stores. Outlets carry the same bags and they are all of the same quality.



One million percent true. I've seen REALLY, REALLY old colors at the outlet at Woodbury, right alongside colors from the last season, but they're all in perfect condition.


----------



## Appleby

Hi there,

I want to buy a planetes bag from an instashop named "@longchamp_supplier.my" in graphite.

The seller provided me with the following picture and I don't have any other picture 




Would it be possible for you to authenticate the longchamp bags they are selling?


----------



## AP919

Appleby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to buy a planetes bag from an instashop named "@longchamp_supplier.my" in graphite.
> 
> The seller provided me with the following picture and I don't have any other picture
> 
> View attachment 3624930
> 
> 
> Would it be possible for you to authenticate the longchamp bags they are selling?



None of those colors ever existed in the Planetes line.  It was discontinued years ago.  I am so sick of counterfeiters selling "Planetes" bags!  I'm also sick of them selling things like Hydrangea, which was a BLOOMINGDALE'S EXCLUSIVE COLOR.  STAY AWAY.  Some of those colors were never even made as Neos.

Why do people buy from sellers on places like Instagram?  It's so shady!


----------



## Appleby

AP919 said:


> None of those colors ever existed in the Planetes line.  It was discontinued years ago.  I am so sick of counterfeiters selling "Planetes" bags!  I'm also sick of them selling things like Hydrangea, which was a BLOOMINGDALE'S EXCLUSIVE COLOR.  STAY AWAY.  Some of those colors were never even made as Neos.
> 
> Why do people buy from sellers on places like Instagram?  It's so shady!



Thank you for your reply! I have always been confused about planetes because I know they have been discontinued for a few years now and were replaced with neo but I have seen a lot of seller selling them saying what they have are the balance production.


----------



## AP919

Appleby said:


> Thank you for your reply! I have always been confused about planetes because I know they have been discontinued for a few years now and were replaced with neo but I have seen a lot of seller selling them saying what they have are the balance production.



That doesn't even make sense, especially since some of these colors (aside from the obvious like black and navy) that were real, like Hydrangea and Clementine, were Neo colors (Hyd. -- Fall 2014; Clem. -- SS 2015), long after the Planetes was discontinued.  This is just a rouse by counterfeiters, like those who say their bags "don't meet Longchamp quality standards." 

They're all lies; stay away.  Authentic large neos are only $190 in the US, and the conversion in other countries/prices are a little less.  They're not expensive.  Save yourself the time and hassle and just buy one from an authorized retailer.


----------



## rmzmy

*Hi. I have bought this bag thru a friend who have bought Neo from the same seller online. Her neo looks authentic enough for me so asked her to purchase for me long handle beg. When I received it, i can say it resembles the Planetes, but it should be discontinued. Checked the details but it ticks all the boxes of authentic (from my eyes), just the tag might be questionable as it has the same tag with another bag (i bought two the same). Appreciate can someone can authenticate it for me to confirm my uneasiness?  

Name: Longchamp Planetes
Name of the seller: not sure but they have sold a lot of bags from what i understand from my friend. They claim to purchased it directly from a factory in France. 








*





Thank you in advance!


----------



## rmzmy

rmzmy said:


> *Hi. I have bought this bag thru a friend who have bought Neo from the same seller online. Her neo looks authentic enough for me so asked her to purchase for me long handle beg. When I received it, i can say it resembles the Planetes, but it should be discontinued. Checked the details but it ticks all the boxes of authentic (from my eyes), just the tag might be questionable as it has the same tag with another bag (i bought two the same). Appreciate can someone can authenticate it for me to confirm my uneasiness?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Planetes
> Name of the seller: instagram: scarletheartc0
> 
> View attachment 3626016
> View attachment 3626018
> View attachment 3626019
> View attachment 3626020
> View attachment 3626022
> View attachment 3626026
> View attachment 3626027
> *
> 
> View attachment 3625994
> View attachment 3625999
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Updated with the seller instagram which is scarletheartc0

Thank you so much


----------



## AP919

rmzmy said:


> Updated with the seller instagram which is scarletheartc0
> 
> Thank you so much


Stay away from this seller!

1. Authentic Neos DO NOT come with dustbags.
2. This seller has colors that never existed. 
3. The price for a large is less than half the regular price. The price for a medium is less than 1/3 the original price. Do you really think this is possible, especially for colors like black and navy that have never been on sale?
4. There are some things that were discontinued two years ago, such as poppy, so this is laughable. 

Fake 'till the cows come home.


----------



## rmzmy

AP919 said:


> Stay away from this seller!
> 
> 1. Authentic Neos DO NOT come with dustbags.
> 2. This seller has colors that never existed.
> 3. The price for a large is less than half the regular price. The price for a medium is less than 1/3 the original price. Do you really think this is possible, especially for colors like black and navy that have never been on sale?
> 4. There are some things that were discontinued two years ago, such as poppy, so this is laughable.
> 
> Fake 'till the cows come home.



Thanks for your time. I have never seen the instagram until today, where I had discussion with the friend who bought from there. Like I said, the planetes i bought looks original to my eyes except i have doubt on the tag and since it should be already discontinued. Just an update, friend said the Neo she got from them did not come with dustbag but due to recent demand, they ordered separately. 

Apart from the seller who have not been trustworthy, what about the bag itself. Surprisingly, from my eyes it checks all the boxes!

Thank you so much!


----------



## AP919

rmzmy said:


> Thanks for your time. I have never seen the instagram until today, where I had discussion with the friend who bought from there. Like I said, the planetes i bought looks original to my eyes except i have doubt on the tag and since it should be already discontinued. Just an update, friend said the Neo she got from them did not come with dustbag but due to recent demand, they ordered separately.
> 
> Apart from the seller who have not been trustworthy, what about the bag itself. Surprisingly, from my eyes it checks all the boxes!
> 
> Thank you so much!



I am not allowed to comment on that because I'm not an official authenticator.  However, I would NEVER trust anyone who is selling other clearly fake items.


----------



## rmzmy

AP919 said:


> I am not allowed to comment on that because I'm not an official authenticator.  However, I would NEVER trust anyone who is selling other clearly fake items.


It is okay, looking for opinion as it helps to protect my friend from reselling any fake items as well. Thank you so much for your thoughts and help, really appreciate it


----------



## goldfish19

rmzmy said:


> Updated with the seller instagram which is scarletheartc0
> 
> Thank you so much



Looks fake to me.


----------



## rmzmy

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me.



thank you so much goldfish19, really appreciate it. Will tell my friend to stay away as well!


----------



## kimot

hi, i received a longchamp as a gift and I am curious if it is authentic. Thanks


----------



## Devdev123

Hi, i got this Longchamps at a consignment store and they said it was real but i want to confirm because o seriously cannot find any information about this bag

Name: Longchamp Planetes Terracotta ( i think) shorthandle medium ( i think)

Seller: Consignment store.


----------



## Devdev123

a couple more shots ...


----------



## Devdev123

NVM ! Turns out it has already been authenticated by the store  I just couldn't find the code, but apparently this is a uncommon bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Devdev123 said:


> a couple more shots ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628680
> View attachment 3628681


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimot said:


> hi, i received a longchamp as a gift and I am curious if it is authentic. Thanks
> View attachment 3627864
> View attachment 3627865
> View attachment 3627866
> View attachment 3627867
> View attachment 3627868
> View attachment 3627869
> View attachment 3627870
> View attachment 3627871
> View attachment 3627872


Fake. Sorry. 
Never a good idea to check if GIFTS are fake or otherwise...IMO.


----------



## Devdev123

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!  I appreciate it. I always get so sketched out by consignment stores for some reason. It's nice to hear a second opinion!


----------



## kimot

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.
> Never a good idea to check if GIFTS are fake or otherwise...IMO.



just curious  thanks


----------



## bbllk

Hi, I bought this bag few years back from a blog but wanted to know it is authentic? Please help.


----------



## toni8

goldfish19 said:


> This would have been a great color but unfortunately Longchamp didn't make it. Sakura only came in blue and pink. This is FAKE.



Awww... i knew it. I loved the color too. [emoji20] Thanks!


----------



## jayde80

I bought this longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote from a local boutique.  Curious to know if it's authentic, thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

bbllk said:


> Hi, I bought this bag few years back from a blog but wanted to know it is authentic? Please help.


Authentic Bugs.


----------



## Grack

***Apologies, I am unaware of the identifying details (style name, etc.) for this bag. Therefore, I have not prefaced the request with those details.***

Hi there,
Could you please tell me if this is authentic? And if so, what is the name of the style, approximate year of manufacture, etc.?
Thank you very much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Grack said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please tell me if this is authentic? And if so, what is the name of the style, approximate year of manufacture, etc.?
> Thank you very much.


Leather looks like Veau Foulonne but Im not sure...however, the stamp and marks are authentic. I wish I could have been more informative. Perhaps other authenticators can chime in.


----------



## Grack

That's enormously helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## jeep317

I feel like it's too good to be true...can anyone verify?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322446274833?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I really want an amethyst cuir, I prefer the small but this is the only one that has popped up lately.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## goldfish19

jeep317 said:


> I feel like it's too good to be true...can anyone verify?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322446274833?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I really want an amethyst cuir, I prefer the small but this is the only one that has popped up lately.  Thanks for any help!



It's fake. A very expensive fake. 

This ebay seller purseandcosmeticsdirect has many fake longchamp bags.


----------



## jeep317

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. A very expensive fake.
> 
> This ebay seller purseandcosmeticsdirect has many fake longchamp bags.


Awww mann...that's disappointing.  I don't know how I knew it but I knew it somehow.  Thanks so much for confirming and saving me a lot of money and hassle!


----------



## jayde80

jayde80 said:


> I bought this longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote from a local boutique.  Curious to know if it's authentic, thanks in advance




Please refer to my previous post with pictures, wanted to know if this bag is authentic


----------



## LCLove

I need help to anthenticate this Longchamp Cocarde.... Thanks in advance 
Facebook seller: LoveBite


----------



## EGBDF

LCLove said:


> View attachment 3632083
> View attachment 3632069
> 
> View attachment 3632073
> View attachment 3632077
> View attachment 3632078
> View attachment 3632079
> View attachment 3632080
> View attachment 3632081
> View attachment 3632082
> 
> 
> I need help to anthenticate this Longchamp Cocarde.... Thanks in advance
> Facebook seller: LoveBite


Fake


----------



## LCLove

May I know how to tell is a fake?


----------



## jamie30

Please could you authenticate this LC.

Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle
Seller: stylecapitalph

Many thanks po! I bought this from an instagram seller so i dont know how to get the link


----------



## EGBDF

jamie30 said:


> Please could you authenticate this LC.
> 
> Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle
> Seller: stylecapitalph
> 
> Many thanks po! I bought this from an instagram seller so i dont know how to get the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632166
> View attachment 3632167
> View attachment 3632166
> View attachment 3632166


Fake


----------



## jamie30

EGBDF said:


> Fake


 Aww! Supposed to be a gift for my mom. Anyways, thank you!


----------



## jamie30

How about these bags? LC Neo


----------



## goldfish19

jamie30 said:


> How about these bags? LC Neo



Still fake.


----------



## MandyLaila

Hi, is this bag authentic? 

I just purchased this large Le Pliage Shopper bag off ebay for £35 and it came with the care card, dustbag and receipt. Seller claims to be from France. Whilst everything looks fine, I still have my doubts. For example, the accent above the E in Modèle is missing and the bag inside has quite a strong 'new bag' smell.  

Thanks for your help


----------



## MandyLaila

MandyLaila said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic?
> 
> I just purchased this large Le Pliage Shopper bag off ebay for £35 and it came with the care card, dustbag and receipt. Seller claims to be from France. Whilst everything looks fine, I still have my doubts. For example, the accent above the E in Modèle is missing and the bag inside has quite a strong 'new bag' smell.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Additional info:
The bag does have YKK T and 45 on the zipper pull and the transparent discs for the backing of the snaps and the "ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4B".


----------



## EGBDF

MandyLaila said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic?
> 
> I just purchased this large Le Pliage Shopper bag off ebay for £35 and it came with the care card, dustbag and receipt. Seller claims to be from France. Whilst everything looks fine, I still have my doubts. For example, the accent above the E in Modèle is missing and the bag inside has quite a strong 'new bag' smell.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Can you post a link to the seller please? ty


----------



## MandyLaila

EGBDF said:


> Can you post a link to the seller please? ty


No problem. Here's the link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142302219388?redirect=mobile


----------



## EGBDF

MandyLaila said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic?
> 
> I just purchased this large Le Pliage Shopper bag off ebay for £35 and it came with the care card, dustbag and receipt. Seller claims to be from France. Whilst everything looks fine, I still have my doubts. For example, the accent above the E in Modèle is missing and the bag inside has quite a strong 'new bag' smell.
> 
> Thanks for your help





MandyLaila said:


> No problem. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142302219388?redirect=mobile



It's fake.


----------



## MandyLaila

EGBDF said:


> It's fake.


Thank you. I thought as much. But do you mind me asking why exactly? Would like to request refund from the seller.


----------



## jayde80

jayde80 said:


> I bought this longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote from a local boutique.  Curious to know if it's authentic, thanks in advance


----------



## jayde80

jayde80 said:


> I bought this longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote from a local boutique.  Curious to know if it's authentic, thanks in advance



Am I missing something in my post or question, I don't understand why my question is not being answered??

longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote
Purchased from a local boutique. Thanks again


----------



## jayde80

jayde80 said:


> Am I missing something in my post or question, I don't understand why my question is not being answered??
> 
> longchamp le pliage neo shoulder tote
> Purchased from a local boutique. Thanks again




The care card


----------



## roslinda

rmzmy said:


> Updated with the seller instagram which is scarletheartc0
> 
> Thank you so much


OMG! thankyou for your info, i just want to buy from her, she looks very very confident selling that as 'original'  , some more can say money back guarantee if u can proof her bag is fake! today she change her IG's name become peachyshopcom , maybe she already knw that her bags totally fake.


----------



## AppleLC

hello can check whether its authentic?

Model: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE NEO
Color: Bilberry
This is the photo I only have as of now and will update again after i received photos from seller.


----------



## AppleLC

Quick update got some photos from the seller. Pleas help me to legit check. Thank you.


----------



## roslinda

AppleLC said:


> Quick update got some photos from the seller. Pleas help me to legit check. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3633902
> View attachment 3633903
> View attachment 3633904
> View attachment 3633906
> View attachment 3633905
> View attachment 3633904


i think , you must provide the seller or ig name who sell this bag, as its stated in this rules, or else the authenticator will not reply for you.


----------



## AppleLC

View attachment 3634032



View attachment 3634032



roslinda said:


> i think , you must provide the seller or ig name who sell this bag, as its stated in this rules, or else the authenticator will not reply for you.



Opps! sorry here is her  FB Account.

https://m.facebook.com/marga.vergar...5478685143&cached_data=false&ftid=u_h_x&mdf=1


----------



## AP919

AppleLC said:


> View attachment 3634033
> View attachment 3634037
> View attachment 3634038
> View attachment 3634032
> View attachment 3634033
> View attachment 3634037
> View attachment 3634038
> View attachment 3634032
> View attachment 3634033
> 
> 
> Opps! sorry here is her  FB Account.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/marga.vergara.3/posts/pcb.10208666871045349/?photo_id=10208666863405158&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.10208666871045349&photo=10208666863405158&profileid=639496150&source=49&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.10208666871045349%3Atl_objid.10208666871045349%3Athrowback_story_fbid.10208666871045349%3Athid.1117912959%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1491029999%3A-5785292455478685143&cached_data=false&ftid=u_h_x&mdf=1



Please don't even bother.  Those are HORRENDOUS fakes.  I see a bunch of colors that Longchamp NEVER MADE.  Simple research (and I've posted the colors several times here) will show that these bags are fake because they never existed.

I also say to beware of people selling bags such as emerald, especially when they have both medium and large, because that is a very, very, very rare color -- one of the first neos -- and was literally labeled "limited edition."

As a side note to everyone, if a Neo or a regular nylon has a dustbag, just say no.  How many times do I have to mention that????


----------



## bbllk

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Bugs.


Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## toni8

I am not a pro in identifying authentic or fake long champ bags. I have one original and the other one is fake (it was given as a gift and since i love the design, i still use it. Hehehe).  AP919 was right, if the long champ comes with a dustbag, it's fake! When i bought my original long champ bag, it doesn't have a dustbag and it's folded (it was neo pliage). Not even sure if the handle has plastic. Thus, when I saw the fake bag, I knew immediately that it was fake, it has dust bag. 

Also, I noticed that more often than not, when the inside tag says "made in france", it's fake. My original bag says "made in china", the fake one indicates "made in france."  Again, I  might be wrong, just an observation.


----------



## roslinda

rmzmy said:


> Thanks for your time. I have never seen the instagram until today, where I had discussion with the friend who bought from there. Like I said, the planetes i bought looks original to my eyes except i have doubt on the tag and since it should be already discontinued. Just an update, friend said the Neo she got from them did not come with dustbag but due to recent demand, they ordered separately.
> 
> Apart from the seller who have not been trustworthy, what about the bag itself. Surprisingly, from my eyes it checks all the boxes!
> 
> Thank you so much!


RMZMY , this seller keep change her IG's name from scarletheartCo to peachyshopcom and now @scavalets  , hopefully no one will be her next victims!


----------



## jovymau

Hi! My moms friend came home from the US and gave my mom a longchamp neo. She doenst like it  and she gave it to me. I'm just curious if its an authentic longchamp. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AP919

jovymau said:


> Hi! My moms friend came home from the US and gave my mom a longchamp neo. She doenst like it  and she gave it to me. I'm just curious if its an authentic longchamp. Thanks in advance!



Please follow the rules on page one and take CLEAR pictures. These are beyond blurry.


----------



## Felhg

Hi guys,

Need your help before I purchase the following:

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Neo
*Name of the seller*: gdgg1921 (click for link to seller on carousell)
Photos as attached 

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## Felhg

Apologies forgot to say that colour stated by seller is "Brique Maroon".



Felhg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your help before I purchase the following:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Neo
> *Name of the seller*: gdgg1921 (click for link to seller on carousell)
> Photos as attached
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!


polog


----------



## EGBDF

Felhg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your help before I purchase the following:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Neo
> *Name of the seller*: gdgg1921 (click for link to seller on carousell)
> Photos as attached
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!


Fake


----------



## Felhg

Thank you!


EGBDF said:


> Fake


----------



## Stacey Ann Maignan

Hello! I believe I just bought my first Longchamp Veau Foulonne Medium at Goodwill. I think the color is Midnight Blue (navy). Thank you in advance for your help in authentication.


----------



## jovymau

Sorry for the blurred photos. Here are tbem again. its from my moms friend. A longchamp neo in navy.


----------



## Hunt&Gauthier

Hello and thank you. New to this site/forum. I purchased this Longchamp, Le Pliage Cuir S in Red/Pink? bag at a local Estate Sale and now not so sure my awesome score is so awesome.


----------



## goldfish19

Hunt&Gauthier said:


> Hello and thank you. New to this site/forum. I purchased this Longchamp, Le Pliage Cuir S in Red/Pink? bag at a local Estate Sale and now not so sure my awesome score is so awesome.



Authentic. One of the first LP cuirs ever made. It's cyclamen pink. Great find!!!


----------



## goldfish19

jovymau said:


> Sorry for the blurred photos. Here are tbem again. its from my moms friend. A longchamp neo in navy.



Still blurry.  Not enough photos.


----------



## goldfish19

Stacey Ann Maignan said:


> Hello! I believe I just bought my first Longchamp Veau Foulonne Medium at Goodwill. I think the color is Midnight Blue (navy). Thank you in advance for your help in authentication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638650
> View attachment 3638649
> View attachment 3638653
> View attachment 3638654
> View attachment 3638655
> View attachment 3638657
> View attachment 3638658
> View attachment 3638652



Looks good! [emoji1360]


----------



## Tkcn20

Hi please help me to authenticate this backpack
Name: longchamp le pliage neo backpack
Color : navy
Attached photos

Thx in advance!


----------



## Hunt&Gauthier

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic. One of the first LP cuirs ever made. It's cyclamen pink. Great find!!!


Thank you! That's great news to start my week off.


----------



## JOn1234

Hello. Im about to buy this. but can u authenticate it for me first?
*Name/item description/specific item: *LC NEO PEBBLE
*Name of the seller*: rakuten global market (from japan)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/culture/item/lc-1515-578-274/

TQ


----------



## seton

JOn1234 said:


> Hello. Im about to buy this. but can u authenticate it for me first?
> *Name/item description/specific item: *LC NEO PEBBLE
> *Name of the seller*: rakuten global market (from japan)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/culture/item/lc-1515-578-274/
> 
> TQ



photos are inconclusive. 
SEE THE FIRST POST.


----------



## kikivee

Please authenticate this Le Pliage Neo Medium in Emerald. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Green-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Handbag-58c81ef44e95a36aeb00ecaf

I did purchase it and it was delivered today. I compared the zipper and hardware to my authentic Cuir i purchased from Harrods and they look identical. The seller sent it to me in what I presume was the large green envelope it came in along with a Longchamp ribbon. 

The pictures on the post aren't the clearest. It says "like new" and mentions no signs of wear and tear, but it does have some serious wrinkling and a couple scratches so I'm not sure if I will keep it, but I would like to confirm its authenticity before I let the time limit pass that would allow a return. If more pictures are needed from me please let me know and I can post those tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kikivee

By the way, when I click the link I included there it takes me to some website that is not Poshmark. I am new to this forum so I am not sure why it is doing that, but if you can copy and paste the link it will take you to the correct page on Poshmark's website.


----------



## CrazyLV

I bought this from private online shopping, i need to assure if this is authentic before i send back.

Name item: Le Pilage Neo Small Black

TIA heaps


----------



## c4therine1

hi I bought this le pliage from IG user @kiehleon15 
could someone authenticate this ? thank you in advance


----------



## sommdarinee

Could you please authenticate this longchamp.. i am consider buying it from ebay. 
Model: longchamp le pliage cuir large
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302231494777 
Seller: germanlionheart


----------



## AP919

sommdarinee said:


> Could you please authenticate this longchamp.. i am consider buying it from ebay.
> Model: longchamp le pliage cuir large
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302231494777
> Seller: germanlionheart



Note to everyone seeking authentication: while it is sometimes obvious by other parts of the bag that a bag is fake (or that it is authentic), the plastic tag is one of the most important and necessary pictures needed for authentication. Please do not ask for authentication without it. Your post will likely be ignored, so don't ask why it is not being answered. 

Any questions? Ask, but certainly look at the first post on page one! You can also SEARCH for your seller's name to see if he or she is a "repeat offender" or reputable, or search something like neo colors, which has been asked time and time again.  

Thanks!


----------



## ipsum

Please let me know whether this used wallet is authentic or not. Thank you.


----------



## AP919

ipsum said:


> Please let me know whether this used wallet is authentic or not. Thank you.



I am banging my head on my desk at work because I literally just said "please follow the rules on page 1."  I also just said this the other day.


----------



## ipsum

AP919 said:


> I am banging my head on my desk at work because I literally just said "please follow the rules on page 1."  I also just said this the other day.



I did read the instructions and I can fill in the form but it'd be useless in this case that's why I skipped. *Please let me know if you can't open see the pics.*

Here's the form filled in:*
Name/item description/specific item* wallet (no more details re model or colour)
*Name of the seller*: private seller
*Item no*.: not auction
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: posted earlier (below again to follow the rules) - no tags - used item


----------



## seton

ipsum said:


> I did read the instructions and I can fill in the form but it'd be useless in this case that's why I skipped. *Please let me know if you can't open see the pics.*
> 
> Here's the form filled in:
> *Name/item description/specific item* wallet (no more details re model or colour)
> *Name of the seller*: private seller
> *Item no*.: not auction
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: posted earlier (below again to follow the rules) - no tags - used item




are these your photos? I would like a pic of the overall wallet and a pic of the lining and the overall compartments.


----------



## seton

c4therine1 said:


> hi I bought this le pliage from IG user @kiehleon15
> could someone authenticate this ? thank you in advance



I would have preferred that this seller's IG account not be private so that I can get a sense what their angle is. I think transparency is important in a seller. Anyway, just by the photos, nothing looks amiss.


----------



## c4therine1

seton said:


> I would have preferred that this seller's IG account not be private so that I can get a sense what their angle is. I think transparency is important in a seller. Anyway, just by the photos, nothing looks amiss.



thank you so much for authenticating, I think she only private her account to gain follower, if you try follow her she will approve your request.

these are some pictures from her feed


----------



## ipsum

seton said:


> are these your photos? I would like a pic of the overall wallet and a pic of the lining and the overall compartments.


Yes, I've taken the pics. Comparements: 6 card slots + 4 card slots + 2 receipt sleeves. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## seton

ipsum said:


> Yes, I've taken the pics. Comparements: 6 card slots + 4 card slots + 2 receipt sleeves. Thanks for your assistance.



Authentic.


----------



## jin woon

hi, can anyone help authenticate my LC bag.
Model : Le pliage Neo medium 1515
Colour : graphite
bought from Qoo10 http://www.qoo10.sg/shop/BELLEnCIEL


----------



## xingstars

Longchamp Neo 1515
Navy Blue
Kindly help me authenticate it. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

xingstars said:


> Longchamp Neo 1515
> Navy Blue
> Kindly help me authenticate it. Thanks
> View attachment 3645283
> View attachment 3645285
> View attachment 3645286
> View attachment 3645287
> View attachment 3645288
> View attachment 3645284



Seller information is required. Thank you!


----------



## xingstars

goldfish19 said:


> Seller information is required. Thank you!



Seller is Via Como 7 from lazada.

Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

xingstars said:


> Longchamp Neo 1515
> Navy Blue
> Kindly help me authenticate it. Thanks
> View attachment 3645283
> View attachment 3645285
> View attachment 3645286
> View attachment 3645287
> View attachment 3645288
> View attachment 3645284



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## xingstars

Tha


xingstars said:


> Seller is Via Como 7 from lazada.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you goldfish19


----------



## jsmr

Hi! Can anyone help me check if this is a legit seller? 

http://instagram.com/houseofclassy_kl1

I wanted to buy from her but i'm not sure if it's authentic. Tq!


----------



## AP919

jsmr said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me check if this is a legit seller?
> 
> http://instagram.com/houseofclassy_kl1
> 
> I wanted to buy from her but i'm not sure if it's authentic. Tq!


HOUSE OF FAKE!

I urge everyone, once again, to just check what colors and styles have been made/sold, and it's very obvious that sellers like this have fake items.  You'll save yourself time (and money) and the authenticators time as well.


----------



## jsmr

Thank you. But she said her bags are all genuine


----------



## jsmr

AP919 said:


> HOUSE OF FAKE!
> 
> I urge everyone, once again, to just check what colors and styles have been made/sold, and it's very obvious that sellers like this have fake items.  You'll save yourself time (and money) and the authenticators time as well.



Thank you.. But she said her bags are all genuine and authentic..


----------



## jsmr

Hi Authenticator. 

I came across this on carousell.
Seller's name: maymay1505
Pics are from her carousell itself.. 
Please authenticate this, thank you!!


----------



## jeep317

Please tell me this one is for real? I'm super scared to buy Longchamp off ebay-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322441751430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AP919

jsmr said:


> Thank you.. But she said her bags are all genuine and authentic..



Yes, but don't you realize that all counterfeiters say that?


----------



## seton

jeep317 said:


> Please tell me this one is for real? I'm super scared to buy Longchamp off ebay-
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322441751430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I need a pic of the leather tag and her pic of the plastic tag is not only blurry but she is not showing every line of information on it. Have her rectify it if you want to pursue this any further.


----------



## jeep317

seton said:


> I need a pic of the leather tag and her pic of the plastic tag is not only blurry but she is not showing every line of information on it. Have her rectify it if you want to pursue this any further.


Thank you! Will do


----------



## camimma

Dear All,

I've been being a silent reader and learn a lot from here. I want to buy LC Neo that's why I'm looking for the review. 

So far I see that almost all "Made in France" Neo got authenticated as fake, is it because all Neo made outside France? Please advise since the bag that I want from IG seller (@lelakijuallongchamp) state that it's made in France

Thank you so much for helping


----------



## girlslovebags

hi. please help authenticate this le plaige bag that i bought from a local shop. thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

camimma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been being a silent reader and learn a lot from here. I want to buy LC Neo that's why I'm looking for the review.
> 
> So far I see that almost all "Made in France" Neo got authenticated as fake, is it because all Neo made outside France? Please advise since the bag that I want from IG seller (@lelakijuallongchamp) state that it's made in France
> 
> Thank you so much for helping



Although your observation might be true, we can't generalize the characteristics of a fake bag. These change over time. To make sure, we need to see a specific bag and it's parts to give an authentication.


----------



## roslinda

hi longchamp lover, can help me to check this seller? She said her longchamp 100% authentic , but i feel doubt when she have stock for neo emerald green color (as i ask sales person at longchamp boutique before, the neo emerald green is limited edt pcs and soldout everywhre for past few years). Her pink sakura edt also looks weird , but she still said its original, thankyou! 
.
ig name : epcayluxury
fb name : Megan Low longchamp
.
http://instagram.com/epcayluxury


----------



## I.Winterberry

Hi, I am new in this forum.. Can someone help authenticate this longchamp tag..
Thank you in advance


----------



## camimma

goldfish19 said:


> Although your observation might be true, we can't generalize the characteristics of a fake bag. These change over time. To make sure, we need to see a specific bag and it's parts to give an authentication.



Thank you goldfish19!


----------



## Theenkerbelle ❤

Hi, got this bag from my mom as a gift. Please help me authenticating this.  I am not really sure where she bought this. Thank you!


----------



## seton

Theenkerbelle [emoji173] said:


> Hi, got this bag from my mom as a gift. Please help me authenticating this.  I am not really sure where she bought this. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648198
> View attachment 3648199
> View attachment 3648200
> View attachment 3648201
> View attachment 3648202
> View attachment 3648203
> View attachment 3648205
> View attachment 3648206
> View attachment 3648207
> View attachment 3648198
> View attachment 3648199
> View attachment 3648198
> View attachment 3648199
> View attachment 3648200
> View attachment 3648201
> View attachment 3648202
> View attachment 3648203
> View attachment 3648205
> View attachment 3648206
> View attachment 3648207




Fake


----------



## seton

roslinda said:


> hi longchamp lover, can help me to check this seller? She said her longchamp 100% authentic , but i feel doubt when she have stock for neo emerald green color (as i ask sales person at longchamp boutique before, the neo emerald green is limited edt pcs and soldout everywhre for past few years). Her pink sakura edt also looks weird , but she still said its original, thankyou!
> .
> ig name : epcayluxury
> fb name : Megan Low longchamp
> .
> http://instagram.com/epcayluxury



Not enough photos


----------



## seton

girlslovebags said:


> hi. please help authenticate this le plaige bag that i bought from a local shop. thanks.



Need better photos but probably not worth the time.


----------



## Theenkerbelle ❤

seton said:


> Fake


Thank you, dear!  Will let my mom know and return this. Lol. Thanks again!


----------



## girlslovebags

seton said:


> Need better photos but probably not worth the time.



Hi seton, here are the photos of the bag. thanks in advance.


----------



## ipsum

seton said:


> Authentic.


I'm just hesitating a bit because of this (never seen exact same markings before):


----------



## jin woon

hi,
can anyone help me to autheticate this bag?
LC neo medium 1515 graphite.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-longchamp.890060/page-293#post-31187462


----------



## seton

ipsum said:


> I'm just hesitating a bit because of this (never seen exact same markings before):



what markings?


----------



## seton

girlslovebags said:


> Hi seton, here are the photos of the bag. thanks in advance.



Your photos still have glare and distortion.
 As I said before (from what I have seen of it) this bag is not worth my time any further so there will be no further comments.  There are professional authentication you can pursue if you insist upon it.


----------



## camimma

goldfish19 said:


> Although your observation might be true, we can't generalize the characteristics of a fake bag. These change over time. To make sure, we need to see a specific bag and it's parts to give an authentication.



Hi goldfish19, you're right! We can't generalize it. I just check the outlet in my country and all their Neos are made in France!


----------



## Rianz

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag
 Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

Rianz said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648870
> View attachment 3648870
> View attachment 3648871
> View attachment 3648872
> View attachment 3648874
> View attachment 3648875



Please post seller information. Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

girlslovebags said:


> Hi seton, here are the photos of the bag. thanks in advance.



Looks fake to me.


----------



## roslinda

hi longchamp lover, can help me to check this seller? 
.
Neo medium size in black color
ig name : epcayluxury
fb name : Megan Low longchamp
.
http://instagram.com/epcayluxury


----------



## goldfish19

roslinda said:


> hi longchamp lover, can help me to check this seller?
> .
> Neo medium size in black color
> ig name : epcayluxury
> fb name : Megan Low longchamp
> .
> http://instagram.com/epcayluxury



It's fake.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.



To add to this, someone asked about this seller the other day, and the seller sells things that LC never made.  Aside from other things, these neos come in colors and sizes that do not exist: https://www.instagram.com/p/BR4waN7h9Yi/?taken-by=epcayluxury.


----------



## Rianz

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information. Thank you


This seller is my friend Cousin，is second hand item


----------



## roslinda

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


thankyou goldfish19 !


----------



## Rianz

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information. Thank you


This is fake?


----------



## goldfish19

Rianz said:


> This seller is my friend Cousin，is second hand item



It's fake.


----------



## girlslovebags

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me.


thanks goldfish19


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Name/item description/specific item:* NWOT LONGCHAMP TEXTURED QUADRI LEATHER SADDLE BAG CROSSBODY RED WINE FLAP $355
*Name of the seller*: psuchez on eBay
*Item no*.: #302220406392
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LONGCH...AG-CROSSBODY-RED-WINE-FLAP-355-/302220406392?

I own a similar Quadri saddle bag so I'm familiar with the details.

In addition to the 12 photos included in the eBay listing, the seller sent me, at my request, the below tag photo, which frankly is what is giving me pause.

Thanks very much for your time and expertise.


----------



## ipsum

seton said:


> what markings?


echt prym


----------



## seton

ipsum said:


> echt prym



The popper from my current wallet. We don't discuss details in this thread per the first post. We just give opinions whether it is authentic. That's IT. Thus I will no longer comment on this matter after this post.

forgot pic. see next post


----------



## seton

seton said:


> The popper from my current wallet. We don't discuss details in this thread per the first post. We just give opinions whether it is authentic. That's IT. Thus I will no longer comment on this matter after this post.


----------



## Tkcn20

Tkcn20 said:


> Hi please help me to authenticate this backpack
> Name: longchamp le pliage neo backpack
> Color : navy
> Attached photos
> 
> Thx in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3639508
> View attachment 3639508
> View attachment 3639508
> View attachment 3639509
> View attachment 3639511
> View attachment 3639512


----------



## ryangrui

*Please help me authenticate this. Thanks!!

Name/item description/specific item*
longchamp le pliage cuir
*Name of the seller*: Ebay
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Item no*.: not sure
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## goldfish19

ryangrui said:


> *Please help me authenticate this. Thanks!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item*
> longchamp le pliage cuir
> *Name of the seller*: Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651614
> View attachment 3651615
> View attachment 3651616
> View attachment 3651617
> View attachment 3651610
> 
> *Item no*.: not sure
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :



Which seller on ebay? Also item number can be found on the listing. 
Provide a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## ryangrui

goldfish19 said:


> Which seller on ebay? Also item number can be found on the listing.
> Provide a better photo of the plastic tag.


No idea which ebay seller it is. A friend gave it to me as a gift.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Please authenticate this tote for me. Thank you.
*
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Veau Tote* 
*Name of the seller*: Serendipity on Tradesy
*Item no*.:  20074614


----------



## goldfish19

ryangrui said:


> No idea which ebay seller it is. A friend gave it to me as a gift.
> View attachment 3651645



Everything looks good. Can you post a photo of the round zipper pull?


----------



## goldfish19

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Please authenticate this tote for me. Thank you.
> *
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Veau Tote*
> *Name of the seller*: Serendipity on Tradesy
> *Item no*.:  20074614



No red flags. Looks good!


----------



## ryangrui

goldfish19 said:


> Everything looks good. Can you post a photo of the round zipper pull?


Thanks


----------



## BeautyAddict58

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags. Looks good!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ipsum

seton said:


> We don't discuss details in this thread per the first post. We just give opinions whether it is authentic. That's IT. Thus I will no longer comment on this matter after this post.



Thanks Seton. I guess they have changed popper type recently because the wallet I purchased a couple of months ago from LC store says original prym. This one was older model and bought from a private seller.

Maybe you would like to extend the rule to cases of authentic goods as well because the instructions are unclear:
*"If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real."
Just to elaborate the reasons behind my behaviour:
a) mine was identified as authentic
b) I didn't find any reference to echt prym - only original prym in other cases confirmed to be authentic


----------



## jeep317

Has anyone ever seen a price tag like this? I'm in the US and bought this from the Rue La La sale. Admittedly I am a new Longchamp fan & have zero experience with how overseas tags look. I wouldn't think they'd sell fakes?


----------



## jeep317

Inside tag is different from my black one-


----------



## goldfish19

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 3655359
> View attachment 3655360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside tag is different from my black one-



These are new tags. Please post photos of the bag and a clearer photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## jeep317

goldfish19 said:


> These are new tags. Please post photos of the bag and a clearer photo of the tag. Thanks.



Super frustrating...it keeps saying my files are too large. I have an iPhone 7. I can't figure out how to make the file smaller! Grrr.


----------



## jeep317




----------



## jeep317

goldfish19 said:


> These are new tags. Please post photos of the bag and a clearer photo of the tag. Thanks.


Well thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## EllyLiet

Hi. My sister gave me this bag as a gift and i dont know where she bought this. Please help me to authenticate. 
Thank you!!

Item: Longchamp Neo (Medium)
Color: Black


----------



## goldfish19

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 3655430
> View attachment 3655431
> 
> 
> Super frustrating...it keeps saying my files are too large. I have an iPhone 7. I can't figure out how to make the file smaller! Grrr.



Still blurry but I don't see any red flags.


----------



## art24

hi anyone can help me check if items sold here are really authentic pls
planning on reselling them. thanks
https://www.facebook.com/BeeShoppeA...9422673410575/410415942644580/?type=3&theater


----------



## goldfish19

art24 said:


> hi anyone can help me check if items sold here are really authentic pls
> planning on reselling them. thanks
> https://www.facebook.com/BeeShoppeA...9422673410575/410415942644580/?type=3&theater



Those colors were never made by longchamp. Sakura only came in pink and navy blue.


----------



## verish_bags

Hi,
Could anyone please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack?
Here is the link for pictures :

http://s259.photobucket.com/user/verish_bags/library/Longchamp

Thank you in advance


----------



## art24

art24 said:


> hi anyone can help me check if items sold here are really authentic pls
> planning on reselling them. thanks
> https://www.facebook.com/BeeShoppeA...9422673410575/410415942644580/?type=3&theater


thanks


----------



## goldfish19

verish_bags said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack?
> Here is the link for pictures :
> 
> http://s259.photobucket.com/user/verish_bags/library/Longchamp
> 
> Thank you in advance



Seller information is required. Thanks


----------



## verish_bags

goldfish19 said:


> Seller information is required. Thanks




Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Backpack
Name of the seller : got this bag from private local seller
Item no : not auction
Link : http://s259.photobucket.com/user/verish_bags/library/Longchamp

thank you


----------



## melimelimeli

Le pliage Neo black small
Ebay seller: cocoforever10
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122420968666

Notes: it smells like strong marker scent....


----------



## melimelimeli

Le pliage Neo black small (a couple more pics)
eBay seller: cocoforever10
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122420968666


----------



## melimelimeli




----------



## Hyacinth

art24 said:


> hi anyone can help me check if items sold here are really authentic pls
> planning on reselling them. thanks
> https://www.facebook.com/BeeShoppeA...9422673410575/410415942644580/?type=3&theater





art24 said:


> thanks



The so-called "Coaches" from the same seller that you asked about in the Coach forum are cheap badly made FAKES. Facebook seller LEGITSUPPLIERPH OR Supplier PH IS A COUNTERFEIT-SELLING CROOK.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1430#post-31224680


----------



## goldfish19

melimelimeli said:


> Le pliage Neo black small
> Ebay seller: cocoforever10
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122420968666
> 
> Notes: it smells like strong marker scent....



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## Hyacinth

art24 said:


> thanks



That's the same seller and the same fakes as Facebook seller *" LEGITSUPPLIERPH " or " Supplier PH "* that you asked about in the Coach forum. The photos and backgrounds are the same.

*STOP TRYING TO BUY CHEAP NAME BRAND BAGS AT "BARGAIN" PRICES, all you're going to get is fakes. *


----------



## melimelimeli

oh no. 


goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


----------



## lindabear

Hi! Can someone help authenticate this? I got it from Gilt. The handles originally came wrapped loosely in plastic, and I'm not really sure of the yellow sticker, from looking at previous authentication post, most bags with yellow stickers were fake. Hope this is not the case for me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
Name: Le Pliage Neo Small Black
Seller: Gilt.com


----------



## EGBDF

lindabear said:


> Hi! Can someone help authenticate this? I got it from Gilt. The handles originally came wrapped loosely in plastic, and I'm not really sure of the yellow sticker, from looking at previous authentication post, most bags with yellow stickers were fake. Hope this is not the case for me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> Name: Le Pliage Neo Small Black
> Seller: Gilt.com
> View attachment 3659258
> View attachment 3659259
> View attachment 3659260
> View attachment 3659261
> View attachment 3659263
> View attachment 3659264
> View attachment 3659265
> View attachment 3659267


Looks ok


----------



## ila_kirana143

Hi. Can someone pls help me to authenticate my bag. I've been using this bag for more than a year. 
Bag: small neo in bilberry
Bought from instagram the_authentic_longchamp2


----------



## ila_kirana143

ila_kirana143 said:


> Hi. Can someone pls help me to authenticate my bag. I've been using this bag for more than a year.
> Bag: small neo in bilberry
> Bought from instagram the_authentic_longchamp2


----------



## goldfish19

ila_kirana143 said:


> Hi. Can someone pls help me to authenticate my bag. I've been using this bag for more than a year.
> Bag: small neo in bilberry
> Bought from instagram the_authentic_longchamp2



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## ila_kirana143

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


Tq for ur fast reponse. So sad because the price is quite expensive


----------



## lindabear

EGBDF said:


> Looks ok



Thanks EGBDF! Glad that there are no problems.


----------



## Yanna lunardi

please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Yanna lunardi said:


> please authentic this longchamp bag


Please authentic this longchamp bag too


----------



## Yanna lunardi

rx4dsoul said:


> Requests that were "overlooked" have insufficient photos, lack pic of tag, have poor quality photos.. Please be guided accordingly. Thanks!


Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Name/item : Longchamp neo black size M
Name of the seller: Nil
Item no.: Nil
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach
I want to buy a new longchamp, please help me make sure this is authentic bag... thank you so much...
Please authentic this bag.. thank you so much


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Yanna lunardi said:


> Please authentic this longchamp bag





Yanna lunardi said:


> Please authentic this longchamp bag





rx4dsoul said:


> It is fake. Sorry.


  please help me authentic this bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

T


Yanna lunardi said:


> please help me authentic this bag[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you...
> but the seller tell me this is reject production of longchamp but still authentic....
> 
> But the real this is fake longchamp? From the tag detail?


----------



## KC25

Hi, can someone check if this bag is authentic? Thank you. I got it from lazada.
Longchamp neo MSH gray

Thank you!


----------



## KC25

*check


----------



## goldfish19

KC25 said:


> View attachment 3660657
> View attachment 3660656
> View attachment 3660649
> View attachment 3660650
> View attachment 3660646
> View attachment 3660647
> View attachment 3660648
> 
> Hi, can someone check if this bag is authentic? Thank you. I got it from lazada.
> Longchamp neo MSH gray
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake.


----------



## vhc2012

Hello, please authenticate this Longchamp Neo for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

vhc2012 said:


> Hello, please authenticate this Longchamp Neo for me. Thank you in advance.



Seller info?


----------



## vhc2012

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info?


It was a gift.


----------



## AP919

Yanna lunardi said:


> T


Your pictures are blurry, do not specify a bag, have two different random Neos posted -- that is why no one has answered you, and posting over and over again will not warrant an answer.

Either way, whatever seller this is has awful fakes. The letters on the tag aren't even in a straight line!


----------



## chasy093

Hi, My sister's friend is selling this longchamp bag. Was wondering if it is authentic? Thank you in advance


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Please authentic this longchamp


----------



## Yanna lunardi

camimma said:


> Thank you goldfish19!


Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

chasy093 said:


> Hi, My sister's friend is selling this longchamp bag. Was wondering if it is authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661569
> View attachment 3661570
> View attachment 3661571
> View attachment 3661572
> View attachment 3661573
> View attachment 3661574
> View attachment 3661575
> View attachment 3661576
> View attachment 3661577


Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

camimma said:


> Thank you goldfish19!


 Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

AP919 said:


> Your pictures are blurry, do not specify a bag, have two different random Neos posted -- that is why no one has answered you, and posting over and over again will not warrant an answer.
> 
> Either way, whatever seller this is has awful fakes. The letters on the tag aren't even in a straight line!


----------



## Yanna lunardi

vhc2012 said:


> It was a gift.


Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## Yanna lunardi

Yanna lunardi said:


> please help me authentic this bag


Please authentic this longchamp bag


----------



## goldfish19

Yanna lunardi said:


> Please authentic this longchamp bag



Please include seller information.


----------



## goldfish19

chasy093 said:


> Hi, My sister's friend is selling this longchamp bag. Was wondering if it is authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661569
> View attachment 3661570
> View attachment 3661571
> View attachment 3661572
> View attachment 3661573
> View attachment 3661574
> View attachment 3661575
> View attachment 3661576
> View attachment 3661577



Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Yanna lunardi

goldfish19 said:


> Please include seller information.


It is a gift


----------



## chasy093

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion.


Thank you❤️


----------



## seton

*PMs by special snowflakes asking for authentication outside of this thread are reported to the moderators. Per the guideline given to the authenticators of TPF.*


----------



## CrazyLV

Strange...

How come my post #4374 that havent checking out despite all posts already check out instead mine?!? [emoji22]


----------



## seton

CrazyLV said:


> Strange...
> 
> How come my post #4374 that havent checking out despite all posts already check out instead mine?!? [emoji22]




Was it a Neo? Generally, I don't  touch Neos since I don't have any. Sorry.


----------



## CrazyLV

seton said:


> Was it a Neo? Generally, I don't  touch Neos since I don't have any. Sorry.



Thank you for respond my post

Yes it is Le Pliage Neo

Ok i guess i can compare my own existing older version.
The problem is i cant spot difference between real or fake.
Thats why i need all TPFer opinion here [emoji20]


----------



## goldfish19

CrazyLV said:


> Thank you for respond my post
> 
> Yes it is Le Pliage Neo
> 
> Ok i guess i can compare my own existing older version.
> The problem is i cant spot difference between real or fake.
> Thats why i need all TPFer opinion here [emoji20]



Your photos were too small. Need clear shots of the bag and its parts.


----------



## CrazyLV

goldfish19 said:


> Your photos were too small. Need clear shots of the bag and its parts.



Hi Goldfish19,

Please find attached below as per your requested.

Let me know if you are still need bigger bigger photos!

TIA


----------



## CrazyLV

goldfish19 said:
			
		

> Note: please click by each photos will bringing you bigger screens in above post.


----------



## Yanna lunardi

chasy093 said:


> Thank you❤️


I want buy a new lc from instagram kiplingindo

Please authentic this longchamp from tag


----------



## KendiKevs

Please Authenticate

Longchamp Neo Le Pliage Wine
eBay Seller: jsch81601
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112337038232 

Thank you!


----------



## KendiKevs

Please Authenticate

Sorry need to add details 
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Long Handle Wine? 
Ebay Seller: jsch81601
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112337038232


----------



## AP919

KendiKevs said:


> Please Authenticate
> 
> Sorry need to add details
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Long Handle Wine?
> Ebay Seller: jsch81601
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112337038232
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668934
> View attachment 3668935


Hi, 

Please avoid this seller.

1. There is no such color as "wine" for a neo and there never has been. 

2. Authentic neos do not come with dustbags.

3. The tag has the wrong details for the one it is trying to imitate.

4. The seller claims to be in New York but ships from Hong Kong? That's always a major red flag, too.


----------



## AP919

Yanna lunardi said:


> I want buy a new lc from instagram kiplingindo
> 
> Please authentic this longchamp from tag


Hi,

No one has answered you because the authenticators need to see the whole bag, not just the tag. However, I'll be nice and tell you it's a horrible fake.


----------



## KendiKevs

Thank you for your response! I have filed a claim a week ago because of the tracking confusion. I knew something was not right. I will proceed with ebay Claim. Thanks again!



AP919 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please avoid this seller.
> 
> 1. There is no such color as "wine" for a neo and there never has been.
> 
> 2. Authentic neos do not come with dustbags.
> 
> 3. The tag has the wrong details for the one it is trying to imitate.
> 
> 4. The seller claims to be in New York but ships from Hong Kong? That's always a major red flag, too.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Can you all help me authenticate?

*Name/item description/specific item:* LP XL cocarde travel bag
*Name of the seller*: joan34
*Item no*.: eBay item number: 162449680381
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
View media item 2495View media item 2496View media item 2497View media item 2498View media item 2499


----------



## atasha_rose

Please help authenticate:
Longchamp Le Pliage - medium shorthandle
Bought online


----------



## AP919

atasha_rose said:


> Please help authenticate:
> Longchamp Le Pliage - medium shorthandle
> Bought online



Just to let you know, this will not be authenticated/answered unless you follow the rules on page 1.


----------



## atasha_rose

*Name/item description/specific item:* LP Medium Short Handle, Indigo Blue
*Name of the seller*:  Unknown, bought online by a friend


----------



## atasha_rose

atasha_rose said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* LP Medium Short Handle, Indigo Blue
> *Name of the seller*:  Unknown, bought online by a friend


----------



## Livia9915

Dear Authenticators
I want to buy LC Le Pliage Neo
I am confused between 2 online shop, but the blue one sells cheaper
*Caption/specific item:* LP Medium Short Handle
*Name of the seller*: Blue : carrousel,  Red : instagram online shop (@houseofsalee)
Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. Thank you so much


----------



## Livia9915

Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag (previous post). Thank you so much


----------



## AP919

Livia9915 said:


> Dear Authenticators
> I want to buy LC Le Pliage Neo
> I am confused between 2 online shop, but the blue one sells cheaper
> *Caption/specific item:* LP Medium Short Handle
> *Name of the seller*: Blue : carrousel,  Red : instagram online shop (@houseofsalee)
> Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3672726
> View attachment 3672727
> View attachment 3672733
> View attachment 3672731
> View attachment 3672732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672734
> View attachment 3672735
> View attachment 3672736
> View attachment 3672737
> View attachment 3672741


Hahahahahahahaha haha - you didn't post a Carousell link, but the Instagram seller's page is private. However, there was a link to another site there, and this is just comical. Aside from having older and hard-to-find items, the price of a mini/small short handle is equal to $23.  The bag retails for $95!!!

They claim to have the neo Sakura for the equivalent of $135; this bag is $250. 

The Le Pliage Lucky is $104, but it retails for $180.
It's just not possible!

And if course, the best proof of all that everything is counterfeit: https://m.tokopedia.com/houseofsale...cage-aux-oiseaux-tote-bag-ltdedition?src=shop.

The oiseaux never came in this color.


----------



## Veth

Hi really need help! Pls. Authenticate this longchamp please!!!


----------



## Veth

Hi really need your help!!! Pls. Authenticate this longchamp neo medium in graphite.


----------



## EGBDF

Veth said:


> Hi really need your help!!! Pls. Authenticate this longchamp neo medium in graphite.


Please read the first post in this thread which gives information on how to properly ask for an authentication.


----------



## indiekicks

Hello, I hope I am doing this correctly. I'm interested in buying a Le Pliage Black Tote from *mpastore1120 *on ebay. 

Their feedback is good but I'm not sure about the tag. I want to post a picture but my laptop is dead and my phone isn't letting me, I'm sorry!

Here is the link to the item, picture #8 shows the tag in question. Thanks very much for any help.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Tote-/172635351334?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS


----------



## Livia9915

AP919 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha haha - you didn't post a Carousell link, but the Instagram seller's page is private. However, there was a link to another site there, and this is just comical. Aside from having older and hard-to-find items, the price of a mini/small short handle is equal to $23.  The bag retails for $95!!!
> 
> They claim to have the neo Sakura for the equivalent of $135; this bag is $250.
> 
> The Le Pliage Lucky is $104, but it retails for $180.
> It's just not possible!
> 
> And if course, the best proof of all that everything is counterfeit: https://m.tokopedia.com/houseofsale...cage-aux-oiseaux-tote-bag-ltdedition?src=shop.
> 
> The oiseaux never came in this color.



Hello again! thankyou for replying! Lol that's really make sense
 so do you mean when you see the price for the 2nd seller is impossible that is authentic ? but dont the picture look like authentic one's? I almost got fooled yo know.
about the first one that sell in carrousel, when you look at the picture is that actually authentic? sorry this is the link for carrousel seller https://id.carousell.com/grckahono/
thank you so much for your help!


----------



## christinemliu

This is my very first authentication request so please let me know if I need to add something. My mother bought me this black Longchamp Neo Le Pliage Small in Hong Kong but she doesn't remember where she got it from. I hope it's authentic! I appreciate so much you authenticators donating your time and energy for this. Thank you!!!


----------



## goldfish19

christinemliu said:


> This is my very first authentication request so please let me know if I need to add something. My mother bought me this black Longchamp Neo Le Pliage Small in Hong Kong but she doesn't remember where she got it from. I hope it's authentic! I appreciate so much you authenticators donating your time and energy for this. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675859
> View attachment 3675860
> View attachment 3675864
> View attachment 3675861
> View attachment 3675867
> View attachment 3675862
> View attachment 3675863
> View attachment 3675865



It's authentic.


----------



## alterego01

Hi All, Please help advise this LC neo I just bought is Authentic.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

alterego01 said:


> Hi All, Please help advise this LC neo I just bought is Authentic.
> Thank you in advance.



Your photos are blurry. Please repost with seller information.


----------



## CrazyLV

goldfish19 said:


> Your photos were too small. Need clear shots of the bag and its parts.



Hi goldfish19

Please check my post #4503

It is been over one week, been waiting for your faithfully answer and i need to return this bag before return timeframe

You can click each thumbnail photos to show you bigger one

Let me know if you need more info

TIA


----------



## christinemliu

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic.


Sorry if I am not supposed to reply, but I just was so happy I wanted to reply THANK YOU SO MUCH and have a great day! I know I will!!! . I have to go thank my Mom again .


----------



## Angie Ong

alterego01 said:


> Hi All, Please help advise this LC neo I just bought is Authentic.
> Thank you in advance.












It should be original, I bought mine at Paris Airport last year. As you can see in my photo it is even made in China! Hahah.. From what I know nowadays not all brands from Paris are made in France.

Even some Chanel are made in Italy instead of France.

The seller should have a authentic card if it is original. I keep all the cards in the bag I buy even after all this years for Long Champ. Every year I visit Paris, I will buy at least 1 Long Champ bag. It is so cheap there. Hope my photos help you!


----------



## Angie Ong

alterego01 said:


> Hi All, Please help advise this LC neo I just bought is Authentic.
> Thank you in advance.



Everything of what you posted is the same except the back of the flap. As you can see in my photo, there is no imprint of Long Champ logo that's all.


----------



## goldfish19

CrazyLV said:


> Hi goldfish19
> 
> Please check my post #4503
> 
> It is been over one week, been waiting for your faithfully answer and i need to return this bag before return timeframe
> 
> You can click each thumbnail photos to show you bigger one
> 
> Let me know if you need more info
> 
> TIA



Need better photos of the tag and zipper pulls and side tabs. I only answer requests when I'm confident with the details that I see.


----------



## chemcg

Hello! Please help authenticate this bag for me:

Name: Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Le Pliage Madballs Yellow
Seller: purseandcosmeticsdirect on eBay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-RARE-Longchamp-X-Jeremy-Scott-Le-Pliage-Madballs-Yellow/322490537158


----------



## goldfish19

chemcg said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Name: Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Le Pliage Madballs Yellow
> Seller: purseandcosmeticsdirect on eBay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-RARE-Longchamp-X-Jeremy-Scott-Le-Pliage-Madballs-Yellow/322490537158



It's fake.


----------



## CrazyLV

goldfish19 said:


> Need better photos of the tag and zipper pulls and side tabs. I only answer requests when I'm confident with the details that I see.



Please see attached just taken today

** deleted photos **   
(forgot to add my watermark to avoid stealing!)


----------



## goldfish19

CrazyLV said:


> Please see attached just taken today
> 
> View attachment 3677078
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677081



Authentic in my opinion


----------



## CrazyLV

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic in my opinion



Phew!!

Thank you so much for your help [emoji253]


----------



## Matsom

Hi Longchampers
Got this from Carousell. Seller - Luxewarehouse. The Jockey Zipper pull keeps falling out which makes me alarmed with regard to its authenticity. Please help!


----------



## Matsom

More images


----------



## mickey0718

Hello,

Please help me authenticate.

Longchamp Le pliage small with long handle in Red Garance.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bubu123

Hi. I need all your experts to help me to authenticate this Longchamp Expandable Travel Tote in Black.

The seller insists that this bag is authentic. She mentioned that this model is meant to be like this. But something doesn't feel right IMO. As when I touch the handle of this bag, it feels totally smooth at the handle. I have other longchamp bags the handle feels more "textured". I'm not sure about it, I may be wrong. Thus, I have to seek for the TPFs expertise before I start using the bag. 

Your help would be much appreciated! It will mean a lot to me. Thank you so much!!! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]



	

		
			
		

		
	
e


----------



## goldfish19

Matsom said:


> Hi Longchampers
> Got this from Carousell. Seller - Luxewarehouse. The Jockey Zipper pull keeps falling out which makes me alarmed with regard to its authenticity. Please help!



It's fake


----------



## mickey0718

Please help authenticate post #4540. I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

mickey0718 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate.
> 
> Longchamp Le pliage small with long handle in Red Garance.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Please post seller information and clearer photos of the tag and zipper pull


----------



## bubu123

bubu123 said:


> Hi. I need all your experts to help me to authenticate this Longchamp Expandable Travel Tote in Black.
> 
> The seller insists that this bag is authentic. She mentioned that this model is meant to be like this. But something doesn't feel right IMO. As when I touch the handle of this bag, it feels totally smooth at the handle. I have other longchamp bags the handle feels more "textured". I'm not sure about it, I may be wrong. Thus, I have to seek for the TPFs expertise before I start using the bag.
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated! It will mean a lot to me. Thank you so much!!! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> View attachment 3681879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681880
> View attachment 3681881
> View attachment 3681882
> View attachment 3681883
> View attachment 3681884
> View attachment 3681885
> View attachment 3681886
> View attachment 3681887



 Please help. Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## goldfish19

bubu123 said:


> Please help. Thank you [emoji1317]



I need a clearer photo of the plastic tag


----------



## bubu123

goldfish19 said:


> I need a clearer photo of the plastic tag






Hope this is clear enough. Thank you so much for your kind assistance! [emoji1317]


----------



## bubu123

goldfish19 said:


> I need a clearer photo of the plastic tag






Thank you so much for your kind assistance! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## goldfish19

bubu123 said:


> View attachment 3682770
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind assistance! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]



Fake in my opinion


----------



## atasha_rose

Please help authenticate this medium short handle le pliage.

Color: indigo
Seller: Bought from a colleague who bought it online


----------



## mickey0718

Hello, 

I hope this is much clearer.  thank you in advance. 

Also, the bag is from a friend. 



goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information and clearer photos of the tag and zipper pull


----------



## xiaoyuer89

Hi all! 

Thinking of buying this from the seller.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-1515-le-plaige-neo-medium-navy-blue-instock-96852328/

anyone bought from this seller ?

I asked her for the tag and she send me this picture for her dark green one though..








Please help to auth. thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

xiaoyuer89 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thinking of buying this from the seller.
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-1515-le-plaige-neo-medium-navy-blue-instock-96852328/
> 
> anyone bought from this seller ?
> 
> I asked her for the tag and she send me this picture for her dark green one though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help to auth. thanks!


I would not buy from that seller. fake.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

EGBDF said:


> I would not buy from that seller. fake.



sorry to trouble, but what about this seller?

https://sg.carousell.com/p/longcham...e&ref_referrer=/simplyinvogue/&ref_sId=624900

and how do you differentiate auth and fake for the above earlier post by me?


Thanks and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## mickey0718

mickey0718 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope this is much clearer.  thank you in advance.
> 
> Also, the bag is from a friend.



Hello, kindly help me authenticate post #4551. Thank you.


----------



## Matsom

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake


Thank you for your kind view.


----------



## Lurfeyou4eva

*Name of the seller: lcwongsales
Purchase Link.: from Shopee http://shopee.sg/lcwongsales/227561270

Item name: Pilage Neo Medium in Navy Blue

I have not purchase this. Can you help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks..






*


----------



## Jynny

Hi, kindly assist to authenticate this Neo that I have just gotten from a Carouseller. Thank you!

*Item description: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo; Medium Short Handle; Navy
*Name of the seller:* jjjbbb https://carousell.com/jjjbbb
*Here's the item photos:   
	

		
			
		

		
	











*

I am seriously doubting the authenticity thus sincerely seeking esperts' confirmation. Many thanks!


----------



## Kesha

May I know what longchamp model is this? Got it as a gift. Looks real but still wonder if its an authentic bag from Longchamp.


----------



## Aparna Dwivedi

*Please Authenticate this.
Item name:* LC Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Limited Edition 'M' style
*Name of the Seller:* Bought from second hand store for 15 euros.
Have I gotten lucky? It has been washed before selling because it smells of soap. Would like to know: 1. resale value, 2. what color is it and 3. which year edition is it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## goldfish19

Jynny said:


> Hi, kindly assist to authenticate this Neo that I have just gotten from a Carouseller. Thank you!
> 
> *Item description: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo; Medium Short Handle; Navy
> *Name of the seller:* jjjbbb https://carousell.com/jjjbbb
> *Here's the item photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687335
> View attachment 3687336
> View attachment 3687337
> View attachment 3687338
> View attachment 3687339
> View attachment 3687340
> View attachment 3687341
> View attachment 3687342
> View attachment 3687343
> View attachment 3687344
> *
> 
> I am seriously doubting the authenticity thus sincerely seeking esperts' confirmation. Many thanks!



It's fake.


----------



## Jynny

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Seconds

Hihi, thinking of buying from below links. Can help to see if authentic? Thanks so much in advance
http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=511838060

http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=438706510


----------



## Jynny

I don't think so! I saw that it sells some of the colours that don't exist, eg: porcelain and salmon pink. 


Seconds said:


> Hihi, thinking of buying from below links. Can help to see if authentic? Thanks so much in advance
> http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=511838060
> 
> http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=438706510


----------



## Seconds

Jynny said:


> I don't think so! I saw that it sells some of the colours that don't exist, eg: porcelain and salmon pink.


Thanks. Believe u are referring to the first link. Any idea wrt the 2nd link? Thanks


----------



## Jynny

Seconds said:


> Thanks. Believe u are referring to the first link. Any idea wrt the 2nd link? Thanks


Hi! The second link, seller didn't put any real photos! Hard to judge unless you request the product pictures from seller/former buyers.


----------



## sak90

Hi, can you authenticate this one for me. Thank you. 

LC Le Pliage
Small Long Handle in Khaki

Would appreciate.


----------



## jessica151

Please authenticate this set
*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp metallic equestrian grid tote and cosmetic bag set
*Name of the seller*: n/a. I bought this at a resale shop
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## xiaoyuer89

https://carousell.com/p/mother-day-special-longchamp-neo-med-short-handle-sale-101919338/


hi all, 

can help to authenticate whether this item that the seller is selling is legit?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## kcshuffle07

Good day. Please help me authenticate this longchamp. Thank you very much.

Model: longchamp le pliage msh in praline. Bought from a friend. Thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

kcshuffle07 said:


> Good day. Please help me authenticate this longchamp. Thank you very much.
> 
> Model: longchamp le pliage msh in praline. Bought from a friend. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689951
> View attachment 3689952
> View attachment 3689953
> View attachment 3689954
> View attachment 3689956
> View attachment 3689958
> View attachment 3689959


This is fake IMO.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

Hi can help auth check this? thanks!


----------



## MariaCanchola

Hi, I'm about to buy a large Longchamp neo hydragnea at ebay, but i'm afraid it's fake. Could you have a look at it? Thanx!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-...%3Ae660a75615b0ab1306b7d905fffdbb0d%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## Jynny

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag:

*Name: *Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handles in Red
*Name of the seller: *Carouseller @bagkoe
*Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	












*


----------



## Jynny

Jynny said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handles in Red
> *Name of the seller: *Carouseller @bagkoe
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693172
> View attachment 3693173
> View attachment 3693174
> View attachment 3693175
> View attachment 3693176
> View attachment 3693177
> View attachment 3693178
> View attachment 3693179
> View attachment 3693180
> View attachment 3693181
> 
> *



More photos here:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

MariaCanchola said:


> Hi, I'm about to buy a large Longchamp neo hydragnea at ebay, but i'm afraid it's fake. Could you have a look at it? Thanx!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-...%3Ae660a75615b0ab1306b7d905fffdbb0d%7Ciid%3A3



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Jynny said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handles in Red
> *Name of the seller: *Carouseller @bagkoe
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693172
> View attachment 3693173
> View attachment 3693174
> View attachment 3693175
> View attachment 3693176
> View attachment 3693177
> View attachment 3693178
> View attachment 3693179
> View attachment 3693180
> View attachment 3693181
> 
> *



Looks good to me.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

Name: Made In Tunisia Longchamp Neo Med Short Handle Black
Name of seller: simplyinvogue (carousell) / ebelle_88 (ebay)
Item no: 1515578001
Link: https://carousell.com/p/made-in-tunisia-longchamp-neo-med-short-handle-black-100470163/?ref=profile&ref_page=2&ref_referrer=/simplyinvogue/?page=2&ref_sId=624900











hope they are clear enough as this is wat seller provided... would like to seek help.. thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## goldfish19

xiaoyuer89 said:


> Name: Made In Tunisia Longchamp Neo Med Short Handle Black
> Name of seller: simplyinvogue (carousell) / ebelle_88 (ebelle_88)
> Item no: 1515578001
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/made-in-tun...eferrer=/simplyinvogue/?page=2&ref_sId=624900



we need more photos than the ones provided. Also, they need to be clear, high res photos.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

goldfish19 said:


> we need more photos than the ones provided. Also, they need to be clear, high res photos.




Name: Made In Tunisia Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle Blue
Name of seller: simplyinvogue (carousell) / ebelle_88 (ebelle_88)
Item no: 1515578556













Hope this is good enough as its what she provided...... thanks!


----------



## Jynny

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you! I was very unsure about the tag.


----------



## Jayne23

Hi. Can someone pls help to check on my bag? My tag shows 'Made in France' but the 'PARI S' has a space between 'I' & 'S'. Also the care card looks of poor quality, without any small prints at the left bottom corner of the back of the card. Other than these 2 factors, the bag seems fine to me. Tks!


----------



## Jayne23

Adding more photos...


----------



## goldfish19

Jayne23 said:


> Hi. Can someone pls help to check on my bag? My tag shows 'Made in France' but the 'PARI S' has a space between 'I' & 'S'. Also the care card looks of poor quality, without any small prints at the left bottom corner of the back of the card. Other than these 2 factors, the bag seems fine to me. Tks!



Please post seller information.


----------



## Jayne23

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information.


Here's the info. Is this sufficient?
Seller: AuthenticImports
Website: qoo10


----------



## missconvy

Hello could you please authenticate this for me?
Name of seller: tochellet
Item no: 262978410729
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...410729?hash=item3d3abc18e9:g:HSwAAOSwax5Ys03v
please let me know if I need different pictures from seller. Thanks!


----------



## estephy26

Name : LC Le Pliage
SH M

Bought from a friend  Kindly help me authenticate it. Please. TIA



View media item 2708View media item 2707View media item 2706View media item 2705View media item 2704View media item 2703


----------



## baghaglady

Hi! Does this color/design exist? Ebay seller says it's a Neo backpack. Thanks for the help!


----------



## carmen2211

Dear authenticators,
Good day. 
Appreciated if could help to authenticate this bag as my fren was bought with third party who claimed this is authentic and new. (But i felt this bag is abit diff with mine coz this bag has a bit "solid")
Thank you so much! 

Item : NEO medium with Handle (BLACK)
Item no. : 1515578001
Seller : friend of friend


----------



## Jayne23

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information.


Hi Goldfish,
Any other info needed from me?


----------



## goldfish19

Jayne23 said:


> Adding more photos...



It's fake.


----------



## Jayne23

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Oh dear... By the way, which aspect gave it away? I need this info to get a refund from the seller. Tks for ur input!


----------



## AP919

Jayne23 said:


> Oh dear... By the way, which aspect gave it away? I need this info to get a refund from the seller. Tks for ur input!



No one is allowed to reveal that information. Counterfeiters want you to tell them that so that they can make better fakes. Just know it's a bad fake and try to get your money back.  Other than that, buy only from authorized retailers or highly-reputable sellers.


----------



## Jayne23

AP919 said:


> No one is allowed to reveal that information. Counterfeiters want you to tell them that so that they can make better fakes. Just know it's a bad fake and try to get your money back.  Other than that, buy only from authorized retailers or highly-reputable sellers.


That's true. I will just try to get a refund. Ok tks alot for ur help.


----------



## carmen2211

Hi goldfish/authenticators,

Is any else info needed for the post #4589?
Photo given enough?

Pls do inform if any shortage. Thank you in advance :')


----------



## goldfish19

carmen2211 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Good day.
> Appreciated if could help to authenticate this bag as my fren was bought with third party who claimed this is authentic and new. (But i felt this bag is abit diff with mine coz this bag has a bit "solid")
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item : NEO medium with Handle (BLACK)
> Item no. : 1515578001
> Seller : friend of friend



It's fake


----------



## Peppermintsky

@goldfish19 Please authenticate my long champ short handle medium tote in chocolate
I bought this here in the Philippines.

Thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

Peppermintsky said:


> View attachment 3701085
> @goldfish19 Please authenticate my long champ short handle medium tote in chocolate
> I bought this here in the Philippines.
> 
> Thank you.


Please read the first post in this thread for information about how to post for an authentication. (Proper photos and seller link needed)


----------



## hitt

Name: "Longchamp Small Bag"/ Silver Longchamp
Seller name: carmen036
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-bag-5919d3b64127d0a004125cdd
Comments: I was fully expecting the embossed "Longchamp Model Depose" on the back of the flap but there isn't one. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Imago

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you are all well.
I just need some help to authenticate this bag that was given to me.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small with small handle.
Color: looks blue to me...not sure exactly what it's called









Thank you in advance. Cheers!


----------



## carmen2211

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake



Oic. Wat a sad case. 
Anyway, thanks for ur authentication @goldfish19
Hav a nice day..


----------



## xiaoyuer89

Hi please help authenticate thanks! do let me know what other photo is needed. hope this is good enough.! thanks all authenticators.

Name:  Longchamp Navy Le Pliage Neo Medium Handbag
Name of seller: thatbagiwant.com  (I have checked with their facebook, they are selling in lazada as well)
Item no: 1515578556
Link: http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-navy...a2o42.090103010000.0.0.xt2Luh&sc=Kfsy&boost=2


----------



## LoVe

Hello! Could you please authenticate this?

*Name of the item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Handbag Moss Green
*Name of the seller*: fasionstar
*Item no*.: 302301835282
*Link to the item: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clearance...835282?hash=item466297f012:g:gKIAAOSwuLZY0hoW*


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

@shethinksthat *Why are you Authenticating on this Thread? Please refrain from giving you Opinions on requests. You are not a vetted Authenticator? Nor do you meet the requirements as one? And clogging up this Thread? Thank you for understanding!  

Members: Please wait for a actual Authenticator to view your request they have a Badge with Authenticator. Thank you! *

*From Post 1 Forum Rules:*

*FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## shethinksthat

lovlouisvuitton said:


> @shethinksthat *Why are you Authenticating on this Thread? Please refrain from giving you Opinions on requests. You are not a vetted Authenticator? Nor do you meet the requirements as one? Thank you for understanding!  And clogging up this Thread?
> 
> Members: Please wait for a actual Authenticator to view your request they have a Badge with Authenticator. Thank you! *
> 
> *From Post 1 Forum Rules:*
> 
> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Oh I'm sorry. I didn't mean to. I apologize.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

xiaoyuer89 said:


> Hi please help authenticate thanks! do let me know what other photo is needed. hope this is good enough.! thanks all authenticators.
> 
> Name:  Longchamp Navy Le Pliage Neo Medium Handbag
> Name of seller: thatbagiwant.com  (I have checked with their facebook, they are selling in lazada as well)
> Item no: 1515578556
> Link: http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-navy...a2o42.090103010000.0.0.xt2Luh&sc=Kfsy&boost=2



adding one more pic to post #4602 .. sorry for the lack of the pic. cant seem to find the edit post button...


----------



## Bouncinboibins

Hi,

Please help me in authenticating this bag.
Item: Small Longchamp Neo in Navy
Seller: Baratillerie in Facebook


















Thank you in advance and more power!


----------



## EGBDF

Bouncinboibins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me in authenticating this bag.
> Item: Small Longchamp Neo in Navy
> Seller: Baratillerie in Facebook
> 
> View attachment 3704278
> 
> View attachment 3704279
> 
> View attachment 3704280
> 
> View attachment 3704281
> 
> View attachment 3704284
> 
> View attachment 3704285
> 
> View attachment 3704287
> 
> View attachment 3704288
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance and more power!


Fake


----------



## Imago

Hi Authenticators,

I'm planning to buy this preloved LC Planetes Medium, short handle in Clay color. The seller is a friend of a friend. 
Please I need your help. Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Kindly see the photos below for your checking:


----------



## pjrufus

Having 2nd thoughts about this "authentic" bag. Would appreciate expert opinions.

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium 1515 in Black

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...-Black-Travelbag-Authentic-NEW-/232341390059?

Seller: Harleysportstercustom


----------



## xiaoyuer89

Can help authenticate post 4602? Thanks!


----------



## Seconds

Seconds said:


> Hihi, thinking of buying from below links. Can help to see if authentic? Thanks so much in advance
> http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=511838060
> 
> http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=438706510


Hihi. In the end, has purchased from the 2nd link. Can help to see if authentic? If authentic, thinking of placing another order. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## pjrufus

pjrufus said:


> Having 2nd thoughts about this "authentic" bag. Would appreciate expert opinions.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium 1515 in Black
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...-Black-Travelbag-Authentic-NEW-/232341390059?
> 
> Seller: Harleysportstercustom



Since the bag has shipped, I'll post my own photos when/if it arrives. Thank you.


----------



## Reenreenz

Hi, 
My friend bought this longchamp metal tote from poshmark
Seller name : maneel87
I'm not sure whether it is authentic or not, could any one please help to authenticate it.
Here is the images link, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fda455e77si9a5n/AACQZfToZMVtdtL7hEYBnUwwa?dl=0
Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeninajenina

Hello ladies,

This long champ was bought through a colleague from work. She said that it was an unwanted gift. Can you help me authenticate this bag? This is my first long champ bag.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeninajenina

Hello ladies,

This long champ was bought through a colleague from work. She said that it was an unwanted gift. Can you help me authenticate this bag? This is my first long champ bag.  Thank you.

View attachment 3709349
View attachment 3709350
View attachment 3709351
View attachment 3709352
View attachment 3709353
View attachment 3709354
View attachment 3709356
View attachment 3709357


----------



## goldfish19

Jeninajenina said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> This long champ was bought through a colleague from work. She said that it was an unwanted gift. Can you help me authenticate this bag? This is my first long champ bag.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3709349
> View attachment 3709350
> View attachment 3709351
> View attachment 3709352
> View attachment 3709353
> View attachment 3709354
> View attachment 3709356
> View attachment 3709357



I believe it's an authentic longchamp planetes in navy.


----------



## goldfish19

pjrufus said:


> Having 2nd thoughts about this "authentic" bag. Would appreciate expert opinions.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium 1515 in Black
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...-Black-Travelbag-Authentic-NEW-/232341390059?
> 
> Seller: Harleysportstercustom



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## pjrufus

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry



Thank you. Will be returning.


----------



## Reenreenz

Hi, 
My friend bought this longchamp metal tote from poshmark
Seller name : maneel87
I'm not sure whether it is authentic or not, could any one please help to authenticate it.


----------



## Jeninajenina

Hi goldfish. Thank you so much for your time checking.  Have a good day.



goldfish19 said:


> I believe it's an authentic longchamp planetes in navy.


----------



## goldfish19

Reenreenz said:


> View attachment 3709998
> View attachment 3709999
> View attachment 3710000
> 
> View attachment 3710001
> View attachment 3710002
> View attachment 3710003
> View attachment 3710004
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My friend bought this longchamp metal tote from poshmark
> Seller name : maneel87
> I'm not sure whether it is authentic or not, could any one please help to authenticate it.



I don't see any red flags but please post a clearer photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## Reenreenz

Thanks @goldfish19 ..

My friend and i are unsure of the paper tag, as it says SHL tote instead of SLH tote 
Does it matter??
We've tried to google the numbers on the clear tag, and it shows pic of these kind of gold metal longchamp..

Thanks again!


----------



## Seconds

Seconds said:


> Hihi. In the end, has purchased from the 2nd link. Can help to see if authentic? If authentic, thinking of placing another order. Thanks so much in advance.


Hi, any authenticator can help? If need additional photos, i will try to provide.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

hi goldfish, can help auth post 4602? thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Seconds said:


> Hi, any authenticator can help? If need additional photos, i will try to provide.



Please read the requests that have been answered to know which photos we need for authentication.


----------



## goldfish19

xiaoyuer89 said:


> hi goldfish, can help auth post 4602? thanks



Kindly repost with proper format and photos needed


----------



## goldfish19

xiaoyuer89 said:


> Hi please help authenticate thanks! do let me know what other photo is needed. hope this is good enough.! thanks all authenticators.
> 
> Name:  Longchamp Navy Le Pliage Neo Medium Handbag
> Name of seller: thatbagiwant.com  (I have checked with their facebook, they are selling in lazada as well)
> Item no: 1515578556
> Link: http://www.lazada.sg/longchamp-navy...a2o42.090103010000.0.0.xt2Luh&sc=Kfsy&boost=2



I need a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## juki26

Hello, just wondering if someone can help me check if this Longchamp Neo Short Handle is authentic? I've read the tips but I don't seem to have a sharp eye for the finer details.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252956567245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you in advance if someone can help


----------



## AP919

juki26 said:


> Hello, just wondering if someone can help me check if this Longchamp Neo Short Handle is authentic? I've read the tips but I don't seem to have a sharp eye for the finer details.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252956567245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance if someone can help



Without being allowed to offer additional advice because I am not one of the "official authenticators," there has never been a "fuschia pink" color, nor is there a "short handle neo," per se. There are mediums and rarely smalls, both of which have crossbody straps that go through the holes at the end, and this is missing that.  This is all aside from other things, too.  

To anyone seeking authentication, I highly advise you to please check if the color of your bag has ever even been MADE by Longchamp. You'll save yourself and the authenticators time, or you might not get your post answered at all, for whatever reason. 

I have posted the official colors several times, and I believe the only current colors that are not on there are chalk and peony. Ruby should be on there, and graphite is now grey (same color from what I can see, graphite was never clearanced, but I haven't compared the codes).


----------



## juki26

Thanks AP919, I think the ebay post gave the wrong description. I believe it's meant to say the small Le Pliage Neo - not short handle. 
As for the colours - the code  1515578642 is for the red colour - so again, i'm not sure if it's just the seller that's just incorrectly named the colour because it appears red to me. But, I'm an amateur so that's why I'm seeking help.


----------



## AP919

juki26 said:


> Thanks AP919, I think the ebay post gave the wrong description. I believe it's meant to say the small Le Pliage Neo - not short handle.
> As for the colours - the code  1515578642 is for the red colour - so again, i'm not sure if it's just the seller that's just incorrectly named the colour because it appears red to me. But, I'm an amateur so that's why I'm seeking help.



Even if it was a small, it should have a crossbody strap. I always tell people to be very wary of "new without tags." Even if the paper tag falls off, the plastic part should generally still be attached.

Again, I am not allowed to comment on other things that would make me sway authentic or fake, and I can only steer you based on generalities. 

There have only been three red colors for neos: opera, red, and peony--this doesn't really look like any of those, and when you say that the code is "the color for red," if you mean it actually stands for "red," there is no such thing.  I don't know what "guide" you're referring to or where you're getting these "codes," but I can tell you that most of the online "guides" I have seen have been dead-wrong, so please don't bother with them.


----------



## goldfish19

juki26 said:


> Hello, just wondering if someone can help me check if this Longchamp Neo Short Handle is authentic? I've read the tips but I don't seem to have a sharp eye for the finer details.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252956567245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance if someone can help



It's fake.


----------



## EGBDF

juki26 said:


> Hello, just wondering if someone can help me check if this Longchamp Neo Short Handle is authentic? I've read the tips but I don't seem to have a sharp eye for the finer details.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252956567245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance if someone can help


This is fake.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.





AP919 said:


> Thank you for confirming what I was obviously dancing around and could not say!



Thank you for confirming what I was obviously dancing around and could not say!


----------



## juki26

Thank you all for your help. Appreciate the explanations. I think with my wonky eyes, I better stick to buying retail.


----------



## Sweetcharberry

Hello. This is my very first post, but I've been lurking for a while. I found a Longchamp bag at the bottom of a Goodwill bin, and I would like to see if it is authentic before I clean it.

Name: Longchamp "Roseau" Shoulder Bag
Name of seller: Goodwill Industries 
Item #: N/A
Photos: I took all the photos, see attached


----------



## xiaoyuer89

goldfish19 said:


> I need a better photo of the plastic tag.



hope this is ok... the best i could take with my phone... thanks goldfish


----------



## missinglink_

Hello, could I please have help to authenticate my Neo large with long handles, in opera red? Thank you very much!

Bought from carousell seller alya.mai


----------



## Sallychaiii

Hi can you help me to check this longchamp. Thanks


----------



## Sallychaiii

More pictures. Appreciate you could let me know


----------



## goldfish19

Sallychaiii said:


> More pictures. Appreciate you could let me know



Please post seller information.


----------



## goldfish19

missinglink_ said:


> Hello, could I please have help to authenticate my Neo large with long handles, in opera red? Thank you very much!
> 
> Bought from carousell seller alya.mai
> 
> View attachment 3714497
> View attachment 3714498
> View attachment 3714499
> View attachment 3714500
> View attachment 3714501
> View attachment 3714502



Authentic.


----------



## missinglink_

goldfish19 said:


> Authentic.


Many thanks for taking a look!! Have a great evening ahead!


----------



## Sallychaiii

Carousell


----------



## goldfish19

Sallychaiii said:


> More pictures. Appreciate you could let me know



It's fake.


----------



## Sallychaiii

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information.


Carousell


----------



## Sallychaiii

How about this same shop


----------



## xiaoyuer89

hi goldfish, the tags at  post 4638 can?


----------



## FAtima gomez

Hello can you be able to authenticate this longchamp? i bought in Linio Mexico


----------



## FAtima gomez

https://www.linio.com.mx/p/cartera-longchamp-le-pliage-medium-ne-o-mujer-wine-red-n0hm6z
This is the link


----------



## Jynny

Hi, can anyone please help me to confirm if Longchamp Neo has a turquoise colour or embroidered bird design in its range? I bought a preloved MK bag from this Carouseller who insisted she only sells authentic items but I strongly doubt the authenticity of the bag I got from her. She sells many other branded products as well thus I am afraid there would be more victims.
Kindly assist me to authenticate this seller so that I can reasonably report her to the admin, many thanks!
Carousell User: @bestdealeverrr (previously @timexzone)
Link: http://carousell.com/bestdealeverrr/


----------



## ayveeh

hi, kindly authenticate my longchamp

Longchamp le pliage neo medium
emerald

bought in an online shop in the philippines 
seller: https://www.facebook.com/littleambershoppnline


----------



## goldfish19

Jynny said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me to confirm if Longchamp Neo has a turquoise colour or embroidered bird design in its range? I bought a preloved MK bag from this Carouseller who insisted she only sells authentic items but I strongly doubt the authenticity of the bag I got from her. She sells many other branded products as well thus I am afraid there would be more victims.
> Kindly assist me to authenticate this seller so that I can reasonably report her to the admin, many thanks!
> Carousell User: @bestdealeverrr (previously @timexzone)
> Link: http://carousell.com/bestdealeverrr/
> View attachment 3716065
> View attachment 3716066



Longchamp didn't make the bird one.


----------



## goldfish19

ayveeh said:


> View attachment 3716210
> View attachment 3716213
> View attachment 3716214
> View attachment 3716215
> View attachment 3716225
> View attachment 3716226
> View attachment 3716227
> View attachment 3716228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, kindly authenticate my longchamp
> 
> Longchamp le pliage neo medium
> emerald
> 
> bought in an online shop in the philippines
> seller: https://www.facebook.com/littleambershoppnline



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

FAtima gomez said:


> Hello can you be able to authenticate this longchamp? i bought in Linio Mexico



It's fake


----------



## goldfish19

xiaoyuer89 said:


> hi goldfish, the tags at  post 4638 can?



I don't see any red flags


----------



## Sallychaiii

Hi goldfish, how about post 4648?


----------



## Sweetcharberry

Hello. I posted a few days ago #4638 and didn't receive a response. Please let me know if I didn't follow the rules! Thank you


----------



## Jynny

goldfish19 said:


> Longchamp didn't make the bird one.


Thank you so much!
She is such a liar, insisting her listings are all authentic hence that is very worrying as she is starting to sell higher-end brands such as Chanel and Prada.
Fellow carousellers please help to report her http://carousell.com/bestdealeverrr/.


----------



## xiaoyuer89

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags


Thanks a lot!!! Appreciate it goldfish.


----------



## Sallychaiii

Hi... my friend need help too when she know my bag is fake. She got this as a present, same color opera red


----------



## goldfish19

Sallychaiii said:


> Hi... my friend need help too when she know my bag is fake. She got this as a present, same color opera red



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Sallychaiii

Sallychaiii said:


> Hi goldfish, how about post 4648?


How about this goldfish


----------



## Michelchellie

Hi! Good day! Please help me authenticate these bags I got from a batchmate's online shop. She claims that it is aunthentic and even guaranteed a money back if proven fake. THANKS! 

*Name/item description/specific item : *(1) Longchamp Neo in Black MEDIUM(2) Longchamp Le Pliage in Bilberry LARGE
*Name of the seller:* both from Scentdistrict on FB ( https://www.facebook.com/scentdistrictmnl/ )

BAG #1 LC NEO


----------



## Michelchellie

Michelchellie said:


> Hi! Good day! Please help me authenticate these bags I got from a batchmate's online shop. She claims that it is aunthentic and even guaranteed a money back if proven fake. THANKS!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item : *(1) Longchamp Neo in Black MEDIUM(2) Longchamp Le Pliage in Bilberry LARGE
> *Name of the seller:* both from Scentdistrict on FB ( https://www.facebook.com/scentdistrictmnl/ )
> 
> BAG #1 LC NEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716604
> View attachment 3716607
> View attachment 3716608
> 
> View attachment 3716595
> View attachment 3716597
> View attachment 3716600
> View attachment 3716603



*Pictures for the 2nd bag *









THANKS!!


----------



## Stephg

Hi, new to LC - can someone tell me if this looks authentic? I don't know enough about the bag or brand. There aren't many pics from the seller.

Name: Authentic Longchamp - Le Pliage tote bag ( Curry L )
Seller: 13vwilliam 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252968516580


----------



## EGBDF

Michelchellie said:


> *Pictures for the 2nd bag *
> View attachment 3716609
> View attachment 3716610
> View attachment 3716611
> View attachment 3716612
> View attachment 3716613
> View attachment 3716615
> View attachment 3716614
> 
> 
> THANKS!!


Both of these are fake.


----------



## EGBDF

Stephg said:


> Hi, new to LC - can someone tell me if this looks authentic? I don't know enough about the bag or brand. There aren't many pics from the seller.
> 
> Name: Authentic Longchamp - Le Pliage tote bag ( Curry L )
> Seller: 13vwilliam
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252968516580


There are only 3 pictures, and several of the same item for sale so who knows what you would get...but I see a problem. Also, maybe a good idea to search the forum for this seller's name.


----------



## Ohhikai

Hi! Please help me authenticate this preloved bag I bought from FB
Item: Longchamp Neo MSH Opera Red
Seller: someone from FB, this is her personal bag. She told me she bought this at duty free taiwan

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oce28x93fso9ia0/AAA0GUFSBd3QJqw4KBl0JQ4fa?dl=0


----------



## Ohhikai

Pls help me authenticate also this preloved Longchamp bag.
Item: Longchamp neo small bilberry
Seller: someone from fb, this is her personal bag. She said she bought this at duty free philippines

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0agcp1tm2gofddt/AADSHEpJB3-6ErbhW9ZhLMQ3a?dl=0


----------



## FAtima gomez

Hello, can you please check the psot 4650? thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

Ohhikai said:


> Pls help me authenticate also this preloved Longchamp bag.
> Item: Longchamp neo small bilberry
> Seller: someone from fb, this is her personal bag. She said she bought this at duty free philippines
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0agcp1tm2gofddt/AADSHEpJB3-6ErbhW9ZhLMQ3a?dl=0



Looks good to me. I need a better photo of the plastic tag.


----------



## goldfish19

Ohhikai said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this preloved bag I bought from FB
> Item: Longchamp Neo MSH Opera Red
> Seller: someone from FB, this is her personal bag. She told me she bought this at duty free taiwan
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oce28x93fso9ia0/AAA0GUFSBd3QJqw4KBl0JQ4fa?dl=0



I don't see any red flags but the photos are too small/blurry


----------



## goldfish19

FAtima gomez said:


> Hello can you be able to authenticate this longchamp? i bought in Linio Mexico



It's fake.


----------



## Ohhikai

Thanks! Uploaded here, I hope it helps in authenticating.





goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but the photos are too small/blurry


----------



## Ohhikai

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good to me. I need a better photo of the plastic tag.


Hi! Here is a closer shot of the tag. A bit worn out and bag got some pen marks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## Lc lover

Hi i am newbie and i had bought a longchamp bag from an online seller. It is mention that she sells the bag longchamp neo small for rm250. It is possible to get that price in malaysia? She claims it to be imported from france with carecard and dustbag. Most of the bag handles r covered with plastic. And she had alot of buyers too. I will post the picture once i receive the bag from the seller to be authenticate .


----------



## AP919

Lc lover said:


> Hi i am newbie and i had bought a longchamp bag from an online seller. It is mention that she sells the bag longchamp neo small for rm250. It is possible to get that price in malaysia? She claims it to be imported from france with carecard and dustbag. Most of the bag handles r covered with plastic. And she had alot of buyers too. I will post the picture once i receive the bag from the seller to be authenticate .


You need to go no further. As has been said MANY times here in the forum, an authentic neo will NOT come with a dustbag. ONLY LEATHER BAGS will come with dustbags.


----------



## marsyaaa

hello.. I'm new here and really like this forum.. Anyway.. mind to help me to authenticate this longchamp sakura bag? I wanna buy this bag.. But then I look into this forum then I want to know first if its original or fake.. Because its only cost around USD $130 for sakura design.. There were 2 types. The shop using bahasa indonesia language so maybe I only just sent the pics .. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jasmin Choy

Hi.
*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp leather, with long handle (model -  unknown)







*Name of the seller*: her name is Jo, selling a 2nd hand longchamp bag because she wants to clear her closet, so she says
*Item no*.: 
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ALzoetMV9R5L8fF3tB0vZix3nqIFoXp0K4p-SqMxrIw/edit?usp=sharing

I'm having trouble finding the model of this bag. I asked the seller and she said she doesn't know it either. She said she bought it in Europe on holiday. The bag looks really nice. She wants to sell it for USD$120 BUT because I can't even find the model online, I am hesitant. Please help me authenticate this bag.
I would be so grateful y'all.


----------



## Lc lover

AP919 said:


> You need to go no further. As has been said MANY times here in the forum, an authentic neo will NOT come with a dustbag. ONLY LEATHER BAGS will come with dustbags.


I have read also if the handles r being wrapped with plastic most likely the bag is fake too. Is it true??


----------



## Lc lover

Lc lover said:


> I have read also if the handles r being wrapped with plastic most likely the bag is fake too. Is it true??


The seller also posted this pics. Is it authentics?


----------



## goldfish19

Ohhikai said:


> Hi! Here is a closer shot of the tag. A bit worn out and bag got some pen marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Lc lover said:


> View attachment 3720809
> 
> The seller also posted this pics. Is it authentics?



Please post seller name and follow format found in page 1 of this thread. Thank you.


----------



## AP919

Lc lover said:


> I have read also if the handles r being wrapped with plastic most likely the bag is fake too. Is it true??



No; I buy plenty of them from Bloomingdale's that have the handles wrapped in plastic (neos, at least, and sometimes cuirs).


----------



## Lc lover

Lc lover said:


> View attachment 3720809
> 
> The seller also posted this pics. Is it authentics?


Seller ig's: longchampsupp_bycintastreet 
Bag model: lc cricket


----------



## Mllelouise

*Hi! Could you tell me if this Longchamp Roseau is real please? Many thanks in advance. 

Name/item description/specific item* Sac cabas LONGCHAMP roseau doré or en cuir camel fauve cognac
*Name of the seller*: llarsene
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-cabas-LO...a2fa008&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=7&sd=261612999001*
*Ensure that your links open*.


----------



## HeyaTheta

Ple


----------



## goldfish19

Lc lover said:


> Seller ig's: longchampsupp_bycintastreet
> Bag model: lc cricket



Fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Ohhikai said:


> Hi! Here is a closer shot of the tag. A bit worn out and bag got some pen marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## HeyaTheta

Hi, Please help me with authentication.. 
Longchamp Pliage Neo Gray 
No seller, was given as a gift. 
Code on plastic bag and bag tag 1515578112 
Photos
https://thetaobee.wordpress.com/2017/06/08/longchamp-pliage-neo-gray/?preview=true


----------



## goldfish19

HeyaTheta said:


> Hi, Please help me with authentication..
> Longchamp Pliage Neo Gray
> No seller, was given as a gift.
> Code on plastic bag and bag tag 1515578112
> Photos
> https://thetaobee.wordpress.com/2017/06/08/longchamp-pliage-neo-gray/?preview=true



It's fake


----------



## HeyaTheta

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake


May i kindly ask which part shows as fake so i can tell the owner? Thanks so much!


----------



## frappucino234

Hello,
Please help me authenticate this 
*Name/item description/specific item* Lepliage Neo Large Long Handle in Galet
*Name of the seller*: Levantier
Thank you!









Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Lc lover

Hi help me to authenticate tis bag. Please help me 
Name: lg neo navy blue
Seller: longchampsupp_bycintastreet
If it is fake can u please tell me the reasons so i can get my money back.


----------



## Lc lover

goldfish19 said:


> Fake.


May i know why? So i can ask for refund


----------



## EGBDF

Lc lover said:


> View attachment 3723687
> View attachment 3723687
> View attachment 3723694
> View attachment 3723692
> View attachment 3723691
> View attachment 3723690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi help me to authenticate tis bag. Please help me
> Name: lg neo navy blue
> Seller: longchampsupp_bycintastreet
> If it is fake can u please tell me the reasons so i can get my money back.


Fake


----------



## Lc lover

EGBDF said:


> Fake


May i know why because the seller insisted it is authentic and she even mention the botique says it is authentic. Even i cant get refund since the plastic that covers the handle had been torn off


----------



## HeyaTheta

I hope the authenticators can give requesters even one single clue as to why they confirm a bag as fake. This is not to show doubt about their judgment (because this is the most mentioned credible authentication site), but instead REALLY help purchasers by giving them a FACT to tell the seller when they need a refund. These products aren't cheap. Money is valuable. One can't go back to the seller and say "_i need a refund of Php9000 because purseblog says this bag is fake. Why? They just said it's fake_". Please give a requester at least one point of defense. That will be the real help the authenticators can give to consumers. Just a humble request.


----------



## Bongdl

Hello authenticators... 
I need your help pls in authenticating this Longchamp medium
Brand: longchamp le pliage medium tote
Seller: nicci_
Link: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote for PHP 1,500 https://carousell.com/p/110195218 on #carousell
Thank you so much. Pls see attached photos. Hope to hear from you... Good day ahead


----------



## AP919

HeyaTheta said:


> I hope the authenticators can give requesters even one single clue as to why they confirm a bag as fake. This is not to show doubt about their judgment (because this is the most mentioned credible authentication site), but instead REALLY help purchasers by giving them a FACT to tell the seller when they need a refund. These products aren't cheap. Money is valuable. One can't go back to the seller and say "_i need a refund of Php9000 because purseblog says this bag is fake. Why? They just said it's fake_". Please give a requester at least one point of defense. That will be the real help the authenticators can give to consumers. Just a humble request.



No, no one can say anything other than "wrong details" or "poor materials." The counterfeiters want to know what is wrong so that they can make better counterfeits and steal more people's money.  It's that plain and simple. 

And, if people actually searched and read, they would realize that it's been stated here countless times -- there are no "defect" bags or substandard bags sold by Longchamp -- EVER.


----------



## Lc lover

AP919 said:


> No, no one can say anything other than "wrong details" or "poor materials." The counterfeiters want to know what is wrong so that they can make better counterfeits and steal more people's money.  It's that plain and simple.
> 
> And, if people actually searched and read, they would realize that it's been stated here countless times -- there are no "defect" bags or substandard bags sold by Longchamp -- EVER.


It is ok then if they insist it was authentic but sell countefeit then in the end when they die it is them that had to answer it with god.


----------



## Lc lover

roslinda said:


> Hi, you can go to longchamp store and do comparison side by side, from that, you can judge by urself, i know its hard to get refund from this seller because my friend bought neo from her last time, we went to LC store, take picture side by side and show to her, but she still saying that her bag is 'ORI DEFECT FROM OUTLET' - without any proof of receipt purchse from outlet ! she even said that my friend switch the fake bag! finally my friend proceed to do a police and KPDNKK report (consumer report) , follow up closely with them, and finally my friend got the money back, (make sure you keep all the transaction and info that the bag is fake) all the best!


If only i knew this forum earlier i wouldnt buy bags online but it is ok lesson learnt. Thanks for the info btw. Appreciate it much.


----------



## itsjma

hi! please authenticate my Longchamp with the following details:
Design: Le Pliage Neo
Color: Opera
Code: 1515578009
I purchase this online recently.
thanks!


----------



## B4gs4happiness

Hi there! Pls pls help me, authenticate this bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help.
 Longchamp Fantaisae Polka dot medium size
Seller: Got it as a Birthday Gift


----------



## B4gs4happiness

xiaoyuer89 said:


> Name: Made In Tunisia Longchamp Neo Small Short Handle Blue
> Name of seller: simplyinvogue (carousell) / ebelle_88 (ebelle_88)
> Item no: 1515578556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is good enough as its what she provided...... thanks!


Hi! Sorry,can i ask if this one from that seller is authentic?


----------



## Angelize

Hi, 
 I am new to Longchamp. 
Can someone please help me find out if this bag is authentic?
Thank you in advance! 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shoppingbag
Seller: Sellpy
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341721/283174677/longchamp-handvaska-rosa-brun#view-item-main


----------



## Angelize

Angelize said:


> Hi,
> I am new to Longchamp.
> Can someone please help me find out if this bag is authentic?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shoppingbag
> Seller: Sellpy
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341721/283174677/longchamp-handvaska-rosa-brun#view-item-main
> 
> Additional Photos


----------



## Mllelouise

Hi, I just purchased this today. Am very nervous that it could be fake. The sides are flaking. Could you have a look and let me know what you think? Very much appreciated! Thank you! 

It's a Longchamp Roseau


----------



## Mllelouise




----------



## B4gs4happiness

B4gs4happiness said:


> Hi there! Pls pls help me, authenticate this bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help.
> Item Model: Longchamp
> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisae - Polka
> Size: Top handle medium
> Seller: Got it as a Birthday gift( My guess bought online either Lazada or Carousell)


----------



## B4gs4happiness

Sorry,for my poor editing skills. Try to edit the first one i post by using the reply button below my post then this new post came out. So sorry about that. Hope to hear from you guys soon. Thank you very much.


----------



## goldfish19

E


----------



## Mllelouise

goldfish19 said:


> E


What does E mean? 

Do you need more photos? I'm quite anxious to learn if I've bought a fake or not. Thank you.


----------



## sharonhz

please help to  authenticate this bag for me? thanks so much!
(sorry, for more pictures, please see next post)


----------



## sharonhz

please help to authenticate this bag for me? thanks so much!


----------



## sharonhz

*please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much!*
*Name：Longchamp* *Le Pliage tote bag ( Miaou Navy Small Long Handler)*
*Sorry, I don't know how to edit the previous posts. So I have to post again.*


----------



## goldfish19

sharonhz said:


> *please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much!*
> *Name：Longchamp* *Le Pliage tote bag ( Miaou Navy Small Long Handler)*
> *Sorry, I don't know how to edit the previous posts. So I have to post again.*



Post seller information please.


----------



## Angelize

I just realised that the link in my previous post #4709 didnt work so I will try again. 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shoppingbag
Seller: Sellpy
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341721/283174677/longchamp-handvaska-rosa-brun#view-item-main

Thank you for any help to find out if it is fake or not!


----------



## AP919

Angelize said:


> I just realised that the link in my previous post #4709 didnt work so I will try again.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shoppingbag
> Seller: Sellpy
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/341721/283174677/longchamp-handvaska-rosa-brun#view-item-main
> 
> Thank you for any help to find out if it is fake or not!



Just to let you know, no one is going to authenticate it, because it is missing crucial information, such as a picture of the plastic tag.


----------



## B4gs4happiness

goldfish19 said:


> E


Hi there Goldfish19! How are you?Hope you are okay. And maybe if you have time kindly take a look at my previous post #4707 please.

Item Model: Le Pliage Neo Fantaisae- Polka
Color: Blue Color
Size: Top handle Medium
Sorry,don't know the seller as it was a gift for my birthday. I'm just curious to know it its authentic or not as I'm planning to sell it it was too big for my body size. I want to buy smaller size for this model. Hope you can help me please. Thank you very much.


----------



## Angelize

AP919 said:


> Just to let you know, no one is going to authenticate it, because it is missing crucial information, such as a picture of the plastic tag.


Thank you for your answer! 
I took a picture of the plastic tag an uploaded it with all the other pictures of the bag in my original post and it is the tag I am worried about since it looks different than other tags I have seen. So you mean that it is fake because of the odd tag or that the odd tag is why someone wont give me an answer
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ? 

This is the Made in tag that I posted a photo of in my original post.


----------



## goldfish19

B4gs4happiness said:


> Hi there! Pls pls help me, authenticate this bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help.
> Longchamp Fantaisae Polka dot medium size
> Seller: Got it as a Birthday Gift



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## sharonhz

goldfish19 said:


> Post seller information please.


here is the seller information: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=545084716494&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.RML00N&_u=ho4nb9253e
Name：Longchamp Le Pliage tote bag ( Miaou Navy Small Long Handler)


----------



## Angelize

Edit


----------



## goldfish19

sharonhz said:


> here is the seller information: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=545084716494&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.RML00N&_u=ho4nb9253e
> Name：Longchamp Le Pliage tote bag ( Miaou Navy Small Long Handler)



It's fake.


----------



## kobi0279

Hi, please help me authenticate this longchamp victoire bag that I bought from carousell. Unfortunately the seller deleted the listing after completion of transaction that is why I cannot post the link anymore. many thanks in advance

Item Name: Longchamp Victoire Medium Short handle
Seller Name: @jayn_I (carousell)
Link: NA


----------



## kobi0279

Here's more pics


----------



## B4gs4happiness

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


Thank you, Goldfish19 for taking time authenticating my bag. It's a big help for me. Really do appreciate your kindness. Thank's a lot. Have a great day!


----------



## goldfish19

kobi0279 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this longchamp victoire bag that I bought from carousell. Unfortunately the seller deleted the listing after completion of transaction that is why I cannot post the link anymore. many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Victoire Medium Short handle
> Seller Name: @jayn_I (carousell)
> Link: NA



I don't see any red flags. Looks good to me


----------



## kobi0279

Thank you so much goldfish19


----------



## Mllelouise

Dear Authenticators,

I bought the following Longchamp Roseau at a car boot sale. I would greatly appreciate if you could tell me whether it is authentic or not.

Item name: Longchamp Roseau with short handles

Thank you so much for your time and expertise.


----------



## Mllelouise

A few more photos. Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## Bb@143

Hello!
I need your help to authenticate 
Item : longchamp sakura small








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Color ink
Item number : 1512578058

Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Bb@143 said:


> Hello!
> I need your help to authenticate
> Item : longchamp sakura small
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735588
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735584
> View attachment 3735588
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color ink
> Item number : 1512578058
> 
> Thanks


Link to seller please?


----------



## Bb@143

seller : mauieg (instagram)


----------



## Bb@143

EGBDF said:


> Link to seller please?





EGBDF said:


> Link to seller please?


 Hello everyone I need your help if this bag is authentic or not ?
Please thank you


----------



## aurora09

Hello! Can someone help me to authenticate this please? It's from a seller in Carousell.


----------



## thebagaholicfemme_manila

*Hi! My friend got back from Europe and offered me some Longchamp Neo bags which she claimed she purchased on sale from Harrods. I am inclined to buy a purse (camel brown in color I think)  but still is hesitant to do so because her price is quite low. So please help me authenticate this Longchamp. Please please let me know what you think about this bag so I will know hot to politely decline a friend's offer in case this one does not pass your scrutiny. Thank you beautiful ladies! 












*


----------



## AP919

thebagaholicfemme_manila said:


> *Hi! My friend got back from Europe and offered me some Longchamp Neo bags which she claimed she purchased on sale from Harrods. I am inclined to buy a purse (camel brown in color I think)  but still is hesitant to do so because her price is quite low. So please help me authenticate this Longchamp. Please please let me know what you think about this bag so I will know hot to politely decline a friend's offer in case this one does not pass your scrutiny. Thank you beautiful ladies!
> View attachment 3739671
> View attachment 3739669
> View attachment 3739670
> View attachment 3739667
> View attachment 3739668
> 
> View attachment 3739661
> View attachment 3739661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739655
> View attachment 3739657
> *



Sorry, but your friend is a liar. There has never been a Neo in this color. This is a bad fake.


----------



## thebagaholicfemme_manila

AP919 said:


> Sorry, but your friend is a liar. There has never been a Neo in this color. This is a bad fake.


Thank you for telling. I'll politely decline her offer.


----------



## ChristenaP

*please authenticate this Longchamp Pliage.*

Name:  Longchamp LONGCHAMP Le Pilage Pink Shoulder Tote New In Open Bag With No Tag
Seller:  goodsales4charity
Item No.:  322567183719
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Tote-New-In-Open-Bag-With-No-Tag/322567183719


*the leather seems glossier than normal, see pic two.  and why the cellophane wrap in pic seven??
thank you*


----------



## ChristenaP

ChristenaP said:


> *please authenticate this Longchamp Pliage.*
> 
> Name:  Longchamp LONGCHAMP Le Pilage Pink Shoulder Tote New In Open Bag With No Tag
> Seller:  goodsales4charity
> Item No.:  322567183719
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Tote-New-In-Open-Bag-With-No-Tag/322567183719
> 
> 
> *the leather seems glossier than normal, see pic two.  and why the cellophane wrap in pic seven??
> thank you*



additional pic she messaged me


----------



## EGBDF

ChristenaP said:


> additional pic she messaged me





ChristenaP said:


> *please authenticate this Longchamp Pliage.*
> 
> Name:  Longchamp LONGCHAMP Le Pilage Pink Shoulder Tote New In Open Bag With No Tag
> Seller:  goodsales4charity
> Item No.:  322567183719
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Tote-New-In-Open-Bag-With-No-Tag/322567183719
> 
> 
> *the leather seems glossier than normal, see pic two.  and why the cellophane wrap in pic seven??
> thank you*


This is fake.


----------



## fisha04

Hi, please confirm if LC ever released an emerald Le Pliage Heritage bag similar to the bag in the photo?

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2b/90/84/2b9084e1fd60657bd95ee53a877f5781.jpg

My friend is trying to sell me this bag but i cant seem to find confirmation if LC even ever released this color. I cant seem to find any other photo of this bag except for the link above. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## hellokitkat

Item: Longchamp Neo Small
Color: Black
Listing number: was a gift
Seller: was a gift
Link: was a gift


----------



## metikulosa727

Could you please help me authenticate this item before i purchase this bag. Thank you for your help.
LC neo small
Seller: deals and steals manila (fb account and ebay ph)
http://m.ebay.ph/itm/122560518999?_mwBanner=1


----------



## EGBDF

metikulosa727 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this item before i purchase this bag. Thank you for your help.
> LC neo small
> Seller: deals and steals manila (fb account and ebay ph)
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm/122560518999?_mwBanner=1


fake


----------



## metikulosa727

EGBDF said:


> fake


Thanks!


----------



## Zee.zeehnf

Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp neo le pliage medium in graphite. No seller because it was a gift from my friend.  Im a bit confused but the materials is really good not bad as the cheap bag. I dont know if its authentic or fake and if its fake, please give me some reasons. Thanks for helping!!


----------



## metikulosa727

EGBDF said:


> fake


Authenticator, may I please know what made this fake? At least I know what to look out for. It is quite difficult to distinguish the real and.fake LC .nowadays. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bb@143

Can you help me to authenticate this bag 
i'm really confuse if it's fake or not as per seller said it's authentic ..
	

		
			
		

		
	






Item : small sakura
Color : pink 
Seller : mauieg (on instagram)

Thanks


----------



## hellokitkat

Reposting because I went back to read the guidelines and I missed out some stuff.

As this is a gift, I really wanted to know if it's authentic because I really rather carry unbranded than a fake, and if it is fake, for my friend to be able to return it to get back her money for buying this for me within the return period. Thanks in advance to whoever took the time to look at this.

Item: Longchamp Neo Small
Color: Black
Listing number: was a gift
Seller: was a gift
Link: was a gift


----------



## amethystjade

*Name/item description/specific item* 
*Multi Colour Foldable Medium Sized Bag With Dustbag: EUC*

*Name of the seller*:  mdm27862
*Item no*.: is open for bidding on Ebay.uk
*Link to the item/link to the photos : 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...557944?hash=item4d5e0045b8:g:EuYAAOSw8GtZWQig*

saw this on ebay just now, and was wondering if it was legit. The hot stamps on the flap look good enough, but I would like to have your expert opinions please

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zee.zeehnf

Zee.zeehnf said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp neo le pliage medium in graphite. No seller because it was a gift from my friend.  Im a bit confused but the materials is really good not bad as the cheap bag. I dont know if its authentic or fake and if its fake, please give me some reasons. Thanks for helping!!


Update, i asked my friend and she bought it from instagram (@.felauthentic). I'm so happy if you guys could help me because if its fake my friend would take the refund. Thanks! xx


----------



## EGBDF

Zee.zeehnf said:


> I asked my friend that gave me this bag and he said he bought it from online store in instagram and it has a good reputation on selling authentic goods. (@bagoriginal) I want to know because if its fake, my friend would complain to the seller and refund her money. Thank youu





Zee.zeehnf said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp neo le pliage medium in graphite. No seller because it was a gift from my friend.  Im a bit confused but the materials is really good not bad as the cheap bag. I dont know if its authentic or fake and if its fake, please give me some reasons. Thanks for helping!!


This is not authentic.


----------



## Zee.zeehnf

EGBDF said:


> This is not authentic.


Could you give me a reason why it is fake? Because we have to talk to the seller (felauthentic) . Thanks! xx


----------



## goldfish19

Zee.zeehnf said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp neo le pliage medium in graphite. No seller because it was a gift from my friend.  Im a bit confused but the materials is really good not bad as the cheap bag. I dont know if its authentic or fake and if its fake, please give me some reasons. Thanks for helping!!



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

amethystjade said:


> *Name/item description/specific item*
> *Multi Colour Foldable Medium Sized Bag With Dustbag: EUC*
> 
> *Name of the seller*:  mdm27862
> *Item no*.: is open for bidding on Ebay.uk
> *Link to the item/link to the photos :
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...557944?hash=item4d5e0045b8:g:EuYAAOSw8GtZWQig*
> 
> saw this on ebay just now, and was wondering if it was legit. The hot stamps on the flap look good enough, but I would like to have your expert opinions please
> 
> Thank you in advance



Photo of plastic tag is missing


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you kindly take a look please Bought this a few months back. Thanks!!!

Seller:  Gilt


----------



## msd_bags

Hopefully a better version of the last photo


----------



## Zee.zeehnf

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Could you tell me why it is fake? It was bought from @felauthentic instagram. I need a reason to get my money back. Big thanks!!


----------



## Brittany_Ripperger

This is supposedly a black medium Le pliage Neò. It's being sold by bzbzbee on poshmark. Can you authenticate it for me please?


----------



## Brittany_Ripperger

Here's pictures of a black medium Le pliage Neò. It's being sold by rgh1225 on poshmark. Can you authenticate it for me please?


----------



## Brittany_Ripperger

Here's pictures of a black medium Le pliage Neò. It's being sold by rgh1225 on poshmark. Can you authenticate it for me please? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3755624
View attachment 3755625
View attachment 3755626
View attachment 3755627
View attachment 3755628
View attachment 3755629
View attachment 3755630


----------



## outis

Please authenticate this Longchamp

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou L in pink
*Name of the seller*: 13vwilliam
*Item no*.: 253029279226

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-tote-bag-Miaou-Pink-Size-L/253029279226?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## AP919

outis said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou L in pink
> *Name of the seller*: 13vwilliam
> *Item no*.: 253029279226
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-tote-bag-Miaou-Pink-Size-L/253029279226?
> View attachment 3756209
> 
> View attachment 3756210
> View attachment 3756211
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. For about the 80th time, REAL nylon bags DO NOT COME WITH DUSTBAGS!
2. I am urging you (and everyone else) to please search the forum before posting.  It may be that your seller has already been deemed a counterfeiter.  This is a perfect example of someone who only sells horrible fake bags.
3. Please, please, please report him on eBay so that he gets kicked off -- the more people who do this, the better. 

Thanks.


----------



## outis

AP919 said:


> 1. For about the 80th time, REAL nylon bags DO NOT COME WITH DUSTBAGS!
> 2. I am urging you (and everyone else) to please search the forum before posting.  It may be that your seller has already been deemed a counterfeiter.  This is a perfect example of someone who only sells horrible fake bags.
> 3. Please, please, please report him on eBay so that he gets kicked off -- the more people who do this, the better.
> 
> Thanks.


 
First of all thanks for your quick reply.
Second I am complete newbie regarding Longchamp bags as well as the forum.
And regarding your third point, that is what I intend to do.


----------



## ArilsEra

AP919 said:


> 1. For about the 80th time, REAL nylon bags DO NOT COME WITH DUSTBAGS!
> 2. I am urging you (and everyone else) to please search the forum before posting.  It may be that your seller has already been deemed a counterfeiter.  This is a perfect example of someone who only sells horrible fake bags.
> 3. Please, please, please report him on eBay so that he gets kicked off -- the more people who do this, the better.
> 
> Thanks.


This information was new to me regarding the dustbags. When I purchased my Le Pliage from Selfridges I even asked where the dustbag was. I only believed what I was told after purchasing another large tote shopper from Longchamp directly. 

I stupidly started my longchamp journey by buying a fake bag from eBay. Only after doing research using this forum and snobaffair did I recognise how bad the fake was, two of the alarm bells were the dustbag and the plastic wrapping on the handles. I'm currently seeking a full refund as the seller described the bag as authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Brittany_Ripperger said:


> This is supposedly a black medium Le pliage Neò. It's being sold by bzbzbee on poshmark. Can you authenticate it for me please?



I dont see any red flags.


----------



## goldfish19

outis said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou L in pink
> *Name of the seller*: 13vwilliam
> *Item no*.: 253029279226
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-tote-bag-Miaou-Pink-Size-L/253029279226?
> View attachment 3756209
> 
> View attachment 3756210
> View attachment 3756211
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's fake.


----------



## Lynl22

Please help me to review and authenticate before buying. Thank you! 
Item name : Longchamp Neo 
Seller: From Carousell 
Item no : 1512578274


----------



## goldfish19

Lynl22 said:


> Please help me to review and authenticate before buying. Thank you!
> Item name : Longchamp Neo
> Seller: From Carousell
> Item no : 1512578274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757074
> View attachment 3757075
> View attachment 3757076
> View attachment 3757077
> View attachment 3757078



It's fake.


----------



## Lynl22

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Would you have an opinion for Post # 4768 and 4769? Thanks.


----------



## Lynl22

Please authenticate these Longchamp. THANK YOU  

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Khaki Green 
*Name of the seller*: Ain from Carousell 
*Item no*.: 1512578292






*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 
*Name of the seller*: Honey Shoppe from Carousell 
*Item no*.: 1512578609


----------



## yescoffee

*Name: large black neo pliage tote
Name of the seller*: tusentinel
*Pictures*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/253035208762?_mwBanner=1

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AP919

yescoffee said:


> *Name: large black neo pliage tote
> Name of the seller*: tusentinel
> *Pictures*: http://m.ebay.com/itm/253035208762?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you in advance!


FYI -- those pictures are really blurry and the authenticators may ask for more clear pictures.  I am not an official authenticator and cannot offer an opinion as to that, but _if_ this is real, it's actually a Planetes and not a Neo.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Please help me to authenticate this bag.

Item: Le Pliage Neo
Size: Large
Color: Navy
Seller: Winners (similar to TJMaxx)
Thanks.


----------



## Yys

HI, can u pls help to authenticate this LC Neo fantaisie which was 2014 edition, that i received 2 weeks before 
i was doubt abt it and the price is not cheap as well 
it was a gift for my sister and i bought it from here ,
seller: http://www.krissufashion.biz/longchamp/longchamp-neo-fantaisie-1515583001

Thank you so much


----------



## goldfish19

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you kindly take a look please Bought this a few months back. Thanks!!!
> 
> Seller:  Gilt
> View attachment 3754791
> 
> View attachment 3754792
> 
> View attachment 3754793
> 
> View attachment 3754794
> 
> View attachment 3754795
> 
> View attachment 3754796



No red flags. Looks good!


----------



## goldfish19

Lynl22 said:


> Please authenticate these Longchamp. THANK YOU
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Khaki Green
> *Name of the seller*: Ain from Carousell
> *Item no*.: 1512578292
> View attachment 3757143
> View attachment 3757145
> View attachment 3757148
> View attachment 3757151
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> *Name of the seller*: Honey Shoppe from Carousell
> *Item no*.: 1512578609
> View attachment 3757139
> View attachment 3757140
> View attachment 3757141



Both are fake


----------



## goldfish19

Yys said:


> HI, can u pls help to authenticate this LC Neo fantaisie which was 2014 edition, that i received 2 weeks before
> i was doubt abt it and the price is not cheap as well
> it was a gift for my sister and i bought it from here ,
> seller: http://www.krissufashion.biz/longchamp/longchamp-neo-fantaisie-1515583001
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3757939
> View attachment 3757947
> View attachment 3757946
> View attachment 3757942
> View attachment 3757940
> View attachment 3757945
> View attachment 3757959
> View attachment 3757961
> View attachment 3757962
> View attachment 3757963



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Freezegoalie said:


> View attachment 3757428
> View attachment 3757431
> View attachment 3757434
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Neo
> Size: Large
> Color: Navy
> Seller: Winners (similar to TJMaxx)
> Thanks.



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Yys

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Hi can I know why it's fake? Or are the goods sold by the sellers are all fake?


----------



## msd_bags

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags. Looks good!



Thanks very much Goldfish!


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks Goldfish.


----------



## jeep317

Any opinions on authenticity for this listing? I asked the seller a few questions & her answers were short, which is never a good sign-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/253037054491


----------



## chlee1

Hi! I'd appreciate your help authenticating this item - 

Item name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium - Pebble Grey
Seller: dtx2000 
Item no : 162563192460
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

jeep317 said:


> Any opinions on authenticity for this listing? I asked the seller a few questions & her answers were short, which is never a good sign-
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/253037054491


Looks ok


----------



## heartdrops

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this? Your help is appreciated!
Name: Le Pliage Medium/Small Long Handle in Navy
Seller: Gilt


----------



## patatie

Anyone able to please help me identify if this is a fake? Le pliage neo medium handbag in bilberry. Purchased online and now I'm not sure about it and I'd like to do a PayPal refund asap if it isn't real!


----------



## goldfish19

chlee1 said:


> Hi! I'd appreciate your help authenticating this item -
> 
> Item name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium - Pebble Grey
> Seller: dtx2000
> Item no : 162563192460
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3759825
> 
> View attachment 3759824
> View attachment 3759825
> View attachment 3759826
> View attachment 3759827
> View attachment 3759828
> View attachment 3759830
> View attachment 3759831
> View attachment 3759832
> View attachment 3759833



Looks good! [emoji1360]


----------



## goldfish19

patatie said:


> View attachment 3760873
> View attachment 3760876
> View attachment 3760878
> View attachment 3760882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to please help me identify if this is a fake? Le pliage neo medium handbag in bilberry. Purchased online and now I'm not sure about it and I'd like to do a PayPal refund asap if it isn't real!



Hi! Kindly post seller information. Thank you.


----------



## AP919

chlee1 said:


> Hi! I'd appreciate your help authenticating this item -
> 
> Item name : Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium - Pebble Grey
> Seller: dtx2000
> Item no : 162563192460
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Tote-Bag-Pebble-Grey-/162563192460?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=B0GKmSVUcntror7acL8Ky8lXijA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3759825
> 
> View attachment 3759824
> View attachment 3759825
> View attachment 3759826
> View attachment 3759827
> View attachment 3759828
> View attachment 3759830
> View attachment 3759831
> View attachment 3759832
> View attachment 3759833



Just an FYI, this seller has relisted the same thing with the same pictures I don't know how many times.  I know this because I have checked prices every time I've personally listed a pebble bag for sale.  I think it's shady when people re-use the same pictures over and over - how do you know what you're getting?


----------



## heartdrops

Any help with post #4799 please?


----------



## patatie

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Kindly post seller information. Thank you.


The seller is " fasionstar"  on ebay.  

Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

heartdrops said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this? Your help is appreciated!
> Name: Le Pliage Medium/Small Long Handle in Navy
> Seller: Gilt



No red flags. Looks good!


----------



## goldfish19

patatie said:


> View attachment 3760873
> View attachment 3760876
> View attachment 3760878
> View attachment 3760882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to please help me identify if this is a fake? Le pliage neo medium handbag in bilberry. Purchased online and now I'm not sure about it and I'd like to do a PayPal refund asap if it isn't real!



It's fake.


----------



## heartdrops

Thank you for your help! Also, is it normal for some Le Pliage handles to be smoother? They still have the diamond pattern, but feel a bit smoother and thicker.


----------



## chlee1

AP919 said:


> Just an FYI, this seller has relisted the same thing with the same pictures I don't know how many times.  I know this because I have checked prices every time I've personally listed a pebble bag for sale.  I think it's shady when people re-use the same pictures over and over - how do you know what you're getting?



Thanks for the info. I looked in their feedback history and don't see that this seller has sold the same item more than once. They let me know in a direct message the item was purchased by them last year from Bloomingdales so it looks like it's the only one they have. Can you clarify what you mean? When you saw this same pictures posted in another auction, was it because they couldn't get a bidder? I want to get down to the bottom of this in case they misrepresented the item. Thank you!


----------



## patatie

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


To assist me in my refund claim could you kindly advise the signs that it is fake? 

Thank you


----------



## AP919

chlee1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked in their feedback history and don't see that this seller has sold the same item more than once. They let me know in a direct message the item was purchased by them last year from Bloomingdales so it looks like it's the only one they have. Can you clarify what you mean? When you saw this same pictures posted in another auction, was it because they couldn't get a bidder? I want to get down to the bottom of this in case they misrepresented the item. Thank you!


Sure, so I have one that is ending right now, literally: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292176641650?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.

When I post things, I check prices, both current and sold, to see what is out there to compare, and I've seen that seller with the EXACT same pictures SEVERAL times.   eBay has been really weird with past and sold listings. Sometimes, I haven't even been able to find my own lately!  I can't find any now, but the listings with these pictures actually had a few more pictures, including of the plastic and cardboard it was shipped in, like Bloomie's does from the fulfillment center, and the listing said "kept in the plastic packaging, bought from Bloomingdale's last year," and I noticed that this listing did not say that.  Sorry I can't find the other listings, but like I said, eBay has been difficult to search lately because it's trying to rebuild its website (noticed the "new search" at all?).


----------



## chlee1

AP919 said:


> Sure, so I have one that is ending right now, literally: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292176641650?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.
> 
> When I post things, I check prices, both current and sold, to see what is out there to compare, and I've seen that seller with the EXACT same pictures SEVERAL times.   eBay has been really weird with past and sold listings. Sometimes, I haven't even been able to find my own lately!  I can't find any now, but the listings with these pictures actually had a few more pictures, including of the plastic and cardboard it was shipped in, like Bloomie's does from the fulfillment center, and the listing said "kept in the plastic packaging, bought from Bloomingdale's last year," and I noticed that this listing did not say that.  Sorry I can't find the other listings, but like I said, eBay has been difficult to search lately because it's trying to rebuild its website (noticed the "new search" at all?).



Thanks for that info. I will likely use the same exact photos when I sell this item, which I'll probably do soon even though its a beautiful piece. Maybe it wasn't the same seller and they were doing the same as I'm planning on doing? I am quite confused to why we wouldn't be able to search previous listings...


----------



## i_love_LV

Can you please authenticate this:
Item:Longchamp le pliage cuir in Medium
Name of seller:captainmagnet (eBay)
Item no.:222557162043
Actually I was bidding for the bonbon Taiwan edition but unfortunately it was sold in another shopping site. I was given the option to buy this one and the seller said it's the Parisian edition. I already have the bag but I have the option to return it and have a refund. I'm really not sure of the authenticity. Hope you can help me. Photos attached


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hello, I just purchased this bag at Goodwill yesterday for $5. I'd like to know if it's authentic and the color name please- myrtle? Billberry? Thanks so much.


----------



## goldfish19

i_love_LV said:


> Can you please authenticate this:
> Item:Longchamp le pliage cuir in Medium
> Name of seller:captainmagnet (eBay)
> Item no.:222557162043
> Actually I was bidding for the bonbon Taiwan edition but unfortunately it was sold in another shopping site. I was given the option to buy this one and the seller said it's the Parisian edition. I already have the bag but I have the option to return it and have a refund. I'm really not sure of the authenticity. Hope you can help me. Photos attached



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hello, I just purchased this bag at Goodwill yesterday for $5. I'd like to know if it's authentic and the color name please- myrtle? Billberry? Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3763163
> View attachment 3763164
> View attachment 3763165
> View attachment 3763167
> View attachment 3763168
> View attachment 3763169
> View attachment 3763171



Authentic. And yes it's bilberry.


----------



## AP919

chlee1 said:


> Thanks for that info. I will likely use the same exact photos when I sell this item, which I'll probably do soon even though its a beautiful piece. Maybe it wasn't the same seller and they were doing the same as I'm planning on doing? I am quite confused to why we wouldn't be able to search previous listings...



That's possible.  I think ebay's indexes have been off lately because of the beginning of the shift to the "new" site and the "new search" (which I really hate).  Like I said, I couldn't even find my own, and they should have been there.


----------



## heartdrops

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you in advance!
Item: Le Pliage Neo Long Handle
Size: Large
Color: Peony
Seller: Gilt


----------



## heartdrops

Here's a photo of the zipper underneath:


----------



## cposion

*Hi, I hope you can help verify the authenticity of this bag. I've had it for 2 years now and with the prevalence of fakes I've become conscious if I have the real one or not.
Thanks so much!

Name/item description: LP Long Handle Le Pliage Shopping Tote Sarah Morris in Banana Yellow
Name of the seller*: I bought it from a friend
*Item no*.:


----------



## eliu8108

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handle
Color: Pinky
Name of seller: yuehu16_8 (eBay)

I have been looking for this color since it sold out real fast in my nearby department stores, but didn't realize how many fakes there are out there. This one is in my hands, but if it is not real, I'd like to file on eBay before it's too late. I'll gladly take more pictures if necessary (my place is filled with sun right now so there might be a bit of a glare on some things), as I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## goldfish19

cposion said:


> *Hi, I hope you can help verify the authenticity of this bag. I've had it for 2 years now and with the prevalence of fakes I've become conscious if I have the real one or not.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Name/item description: LP Long Handle Le Pliage Shopping Tote Sarah Morris in Banana Yellow
> Name of the seller*: I bought it from a friend
> *Item no*.:
> View attachment 3763728
> View attachment 3763729
> View attachment 3763730
> View attachment 3763731
> View attachment 3763733
> View attachment 3763734
> View attachment 3763735
> View attachment 3763736



It is fake. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

eliu8108 said:


> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handle
> Color: Pinky
> Name of seller: yuehu16_8 (eBay)
> 
> I have been looking for this color since it sold out real fast in my nearby department stores, but didn't realize how many fakes there are out there. This one is in my hands, but if it is not real, I'd like to file on eBay before it's too late. I'll gladly take more pictures if necessary (my place is filled with sun right now so there might be a bit of a glare on some things), as I would really appreciate any help.
> 
> View attachment 3764279
> View attachment 3764280
> View attachment 3764281
> View attachment 3764282
> View attachment 3764283
> View attachment 3764284
> View attachment 3764285



It's fake


----------



## eliu8108

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake



Thank you so much for your speedy assistance! 
I was unsure about it myself, but as I don't have much experience with differentiating the fakes, I really appreciate you taking the time and authenticating for me.


----------



## hellowyellow

Good day.  Kindly help if this Long champ Bag is authentic or fake...kindly see pictures attached from the seller...

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## hellowyellow

Good day.  Kindly help if this Long champ Bag is authentic or fake...kindly see pictures attached from the seller...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765827
View attachment 3765828
View attachment 3765829
View attachment 3765830


Thank you for your assistance.

View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765827
View attachment 3765829
View attachment 3765828
View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765830


----------



## hellowyellow

Good day.  Kindly help if this Long champ Bag is authentic or fake...kindly see pictures attached from the seller...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765827
View attachment 3765828
View attachment 3765829
View attachment 3765830

View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765827
View attachment 3765828
View attachment 3765829
View attachment 3765830

Thank you for your assistance.

View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765827
View attachment 3765829
View attachment 3765828
View attachment 3765825
View attachment 3765826
View attachment 3765830


----------



## AP919

hellowyellow said:


> Good day.  Kindly help if this Long champ Bag is authentic or fake...kindly see pictures attached from the seller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765827
> View attachment 3765828
> View attachment 3765829
> View attachment 3765830
> 
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765827
> View attachment 3765828
> View attachment 3765829
> View attachment 3765830
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765827
> View attachment 3765829
> View attachment 3765828
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765830



Hi,
You didn't even come close to following the format on page 1, but if that is supposed to be a Neo of some sort, there was never a color even close to that!  In the future, please follow the required format; you will not get an answer otherwise.


----------



## hellowyellow

AP919 said:


> Hi,
> You didn't even come close to following the format on page 1, but if that is supposed to be a Neo of some sort, there was never a color even close to that!  In the future, please follow the required format; you will not get an answer otherwise.



Thank you for your assistance. I am sorry for the ring format. I really appreciate your response. Thank you.


----------



## imeeh19

Good day. I am looking to buy this longchamp from a private seller. But i would appreciate help in authenticating the bag. I also do not know the model. I just find the color very nice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jinxx

Item: Longchamp Neo Bilberry?? (Not sure of the color)
Seller: Gift from friend
Pictures on this link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vwevezj2fooiys2/AACoEiN1IktDM9K9PLqa4Rm_a?dl=0

Sorry I cant upload the files due to size
Please help authenticate my bag. I got this on my birthday. Thank you!!


----------



## hitt

Item: Longchamp Roseau Tote
Seller: wongfupink49
Item no: 222582098309
eBay listing link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Roseau-Tote-Faux-crocodile-blue-/222582098309?nma=true&si=bBPnkHax7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I looked at the photos and it looked good but I just want to make sure there are no red flags. If I need to post better photos, I will do so! Thank you in advance!


----------



## chocolateturtle

*Hi! Greatly appreciate it if this can be authenticated.

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Black crossbody bag
Seller: Tradesy
*Item no*.: 1134188001


----------



## AMK81

Longchamp Convertible leather bag
eBay item 263092293345
Please authenticate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Black-Leather-Bag-Handbag-/263092293345?redirect=mobile&nma=true&si=KX33yT3hvLg%2B4BLd9n89nTMKrYA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## i_love_LV

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


thanks so much, i really appreciate it.


----------



## goldfish19

Jinxx said:


> Item: Longchamp Neo Bilberry?? (Not sure of the color)
> Seller: Gift from friend
> Pictures on this link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vwevezj2fooiys2/AACoEiN1IktDM9K9PLqa4Rm_a?dl=0
> 
> Sorry I cant upload the files due to size
> Please help authenticate my bag. I got this on my birthday. Thank you!!



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

hellowyellow said:


> Good day.  Kindly help if this Long champ Bag is authentic or fake...kindly see pictures attached from the seller...
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765827
> View attachment 3765829
> View attachment 3765828
> View attachment 3765825
> View attachment 3765826
> View attachment 3765830



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

imeeh19 said:


> Good day. I am looking to buy this longchamp from a private seller. But i would appreciate help in authenticating the bag. I also do not know the model. I just find the color very nice. Thanks in advance!



Looks good to me. No red flags.


----------



## rahana

Hi, kindly authenticate my bag
Item: Le Pliage tote 
Colour: navy blue
Thank you in advanced. Really appreciate your help.
Seller : JnC from 11 Street


----------



## star07

Please help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. i dont know anything about this bag, need help. Thank you in advance! 
Seller: poshgadgetsph @ shoppee
Item : Longchamp medium black neo


----------



## Emmanilita

Hello! Can you authenticate this bag?

Longchamp Neo Black medium
I bought this from an online seller saying that it is authentic

Thank you in advance


----------



## star07

Hello everyone! Please help me to authenticate the bag in #4832, i just want to know if thats fake. Thank you in advance guys!


----------



## goldfish19

rahana said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate my bag
> Item: Le Pliage tote
> Colour: navy blue
> Thank you in advanced. Really appreciate your help.
> Seller : JnC from 11 Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773988
> View attachment 3773989
> View attachment 3773988
> View attachment 3773989



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

star07 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. i dont know anything about this bag, need help. Thank you in advance!
> Seller: poshgadgetsph @ shoppee
> Item : Longchamp medium black neo



It's fake.


----------



## star07

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Thank you so much goldfish! God Bless


----------



## star07

Id like to ask if is it really needed to keep the care card of the bag to confirm its authenticity? Thank you.


----------



## rahana

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Tqvm goldfish19
I want to return the bag to the seller. Hope he can refund me.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## goldfish19

star07 said:


> Id like to ask if is it really needed to keep the care card of the bag to confirm its authenticity? Thank you.



Care cards, paper bags, dust bags etc don't  guarantee authenticity in any way as these can be easily included. We look at the bag itself to see if it's fake or not.


----------



## littlejean123

Hi, I just bought two Longchamp Neo's off ebay. The seller is claiming they are authentic, but I am not sure. Could you please authenticate them for me? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Lo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Lo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## hitt

I'm sorry to be a bother but could someone take a look at the #4824 post? I'd love your opinion on it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## star07

Good day! 
I just want to ask.. if this seller sells real longchamp bags straight from Paris? Thank you.


----------



## star07

goldfish19 said:


> Care cards, paper bags, dust bags etc don't  guarantee authenticity in any way as these can be easily included. We look at the bag itself to see if it's fake or not.



Thank you goldfish!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> Item: Longchamp Roseau Tote
> Seller: wongfupink49
> Item no: 222582098309
> eBay listing link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Roseau-Tote-Faux-crocodile-blue-/222582098309?nma=true&si=bBPnkHax7AotTIN%2BvQZCStAjeGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I looked at the photos and it looked good but I just want to make sure there are no red flags. If I need to post better photos, I will do so! Thank you in advance!



I'm not an expert on this style/model but I don't see any red flags either.


----------



## debra_8th

Hi authenticators,
Please help to authenticate this item. TIA

*Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Planetes Large Tote*
*It's a private selling. *


----------



## happymommey

Hi. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. I bought 2 of them for myself and as a present and hope I got authentic ones. 

Item: Le Pliage Long Handle Small in Red Garance

Thank you so much.


----------



## Marge79

Hello ladies, I need your help. I purchased this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black (size small) from an ebay seller. It was sold as a pre-owned bag. I was told it was only toted twice (which is not true) I have serious doubts about Authenticity. Could someone please authenticate this bag. The seller insists the bag in Authentic and says she purchased it from Nordstrom.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marge79

Is there a way to delete my last post and resend?


----------



## Katri

Hello!
I have been offered  this bag. Seller claims its 100% authentic. Grey colour. Le Pliage Neo model
Could you kindly authenticate it.
Thank you


----------



## Marge79

.


----------



## imeeh19

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good to me. No red flags.



Really? Even though the leather flap says made in marocco and the plastic tag says made in morocco?


----------



## Marge79

goldfish19: Could you please authenticate my bag. It's a couple of posts up (#4850) I'm in dispute with the seller so it would be greatly appreciated if I could get your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## kobi0279

Hello! Please help me authenticate this longchamp bag listed in carousell. Seller claims that it is authentic. Thank you in advance

Item Name: Longchamp Neo
Seller's Name: iron.girl
Link: Cool find: Lonchamp Neo for S$100 http://carousell.com/p/116894731


----------



## baggirl19

Hi,
 Could I please have your help to authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Longchamp Neo Small
Seller: Instagram seller
Pictures:


----------



## EGBDF

kobi0279 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this longchamp bag listed in carousell. Seller claims that it is authentic. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Neo
> Seller's Name: iron.girl
> Link: Cool find: Lonchamp Neo for S$100 http://carousell.com/p/116894731


It's fake.


----------



## kobi0279

EGBDF said:


> It's fake.


I knew it! Thank you for your help, this sellers are so confident to say it's authentic. Thank goodness to this group and to authenticators like you. Thank you again EGBDF.


----------



## goldfish19

imeeh19 said:


> View attachment 3782033
> View attachment 3782053
> View attachment 3782033
> 
> 
> Really? Even though the leather flap says made in marocco and the plastic tag says made in morocco?



Yes. That misspelling has been found on many authentic Longchamp bags. In fact, I would doubt authenticity if they are both spelled the same way.


----------



## goldfish19

baggirl19 said:


> Hi,
> Could I please have your help to authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Small
> Seller: Instagram seller
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3783289
> View attachment 3783289
> 
> View attachment 3783290
> 
> View attachment 3783292
> 
> View attachment 3783294
> 
> View attachment 3783293



Which Instagram seller please?


----------



## goldfish19

Marge79 said:


> Hello ladies, I need your help. I purchased this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Black (size small) from an ebay seller (style_cents) It was sold as a pre-owned bag. I was told it was only toted twice (which is not true) I have serious doubts about Authenticity. Could someone please authenticate this bag. The seller insists the bag in Authentic and says she purchased it from Nordstrom.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I don't see any red flags. I would be inclined to say authentic.


----------



## baggirl19

goldfish19 said:


> Which Instagram seller please?



Hello! I got it as a gift from a friend who says she purchased it from an Instagram seller


----------



## Marge79

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags. I would be inclined to say authentic.



Thanks goldfish19, I am a bit shocked to be honest! I really thought I had a fake bag... Thank you for your time and help


----------



## sillybabe

Hi... I m new here. I am just wondering if anyone have come across with this Facebook page that sell very cheap Longchamp bag.

https://www.facebook.com/Lux.Lifestyle.My/

I have read their post and even send them a message asking about prices and also the bag condition.  They reply and say that the bags are all 100% authentic.  The reason why the price is so cheap is because they buy directly from the Longchamp factory outlet.  Just very curious if the bag are all authentic or not. 






















Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## debra_8th

Hi goldfish19, could you please authenticate post #4848? Thank you.


----------



## Katri

Hello goldfish19
Could you kindly authenticate this bag.
The tag inside does not contain any information. The font logo looks a bit different to me as well. I tried to authenticate it with ******************, they requested additional photos and no response so far. Seller claims the bag is authentic , as she bought it in Selfridges. She also said she washed it several times, therefore information on the tag is missing.
I would be really grateful if you could help.


----------



## Katri

goldfish19 some more photos ..
Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

sillybabe said:


> Hi... I m new here. I am just wondering if anyone have come across with this Facebook page that sell very cheap Longchamp bag.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Lux.Lifestyle.My/
> 
> I have read their post and even send them a message asking about prices and also the bag condition.  They reply and say that the bags are all 100% authentic.  The reason why the price is so cheap is because they buy directly from the Longchamp factory outlet.  Just very curious if the bag are all authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks



The seller has posted photos of both authentic and fake items. I would stay away from this seller. 

Also, it's best to authenticate a specific bag with the necessary photos posted here.


----------



## goldfish19

Katri said:


> Hello goldfish19
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag.
> The tag inside does not contain any information. The font logo looks a bit different to me as well. I tried to authenticate it with ******************, they requested additional photos and no response so far. Seller claims the bag is authentic , as she bought it in Selfridges. She also said she washed it several times, therefore information on the tag is missing.
> I would be really grateful if you could help.



Hi. I don't see any red flags. Authentic in my opinion. But I would ask for a second look. Maybe other authenticators here in the forum can share their opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

debra_8th said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help to authenticate this item. TIA
> 
> *Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Planetes Large Tote*
> *It's a private selling. *



Seller info please?


----------



## Katri

goldfish19
Authenticator from ****************** decieded it not authentic
" *It is our opinion the item in question is not authentic*. 
*
The reasons include but are not limited to: embossing on logo, embossing on the back of the flap, inner label, and leather"*


----------



## EGBDF

Katri said:


> goldfish19
> Authenticator from ****************** decieded it not authentic
> " *It is our opinion the item in question is not authentic*.
> *
> The reasons include but are not limited to: embossing on logo, embossing on the back of the flap, inner label, and leather"*


Katri, could you pm me the name of the authenticator in some way that I can read it? Seems this site is blocking the name and I'm just not aware of any/which professional companies will authenticate LC, so I'm curious.


----------



## Katri

EGBDF said:


> Katri, could you pm me the name of the authenticator in some way that I can read it? Seems this site is blocking the name and I'm just not aware of any/which professional companies will authenticate LC, so I'm curious.


A*U*T*H*E*N*T*I*C*A*T*E*F*I*R*S*T


----------



## Katri

EGBDF
Please, tell me what do you think about this bag?
I already contacted a seller..she is still confident its authentic (simply because Selfridges dont sell replicas).


----------



## EGBDF

Katri said:


> A*U*T*H*E*N*T*I*C*A*T*E*F*I*R*S*T


ok, thank you


----------



## heartdrops

Please authenticate this!
Item: Large Long Handle Le Pliage Neo in Peony
Seller: Gilt
Thank You!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear ladies, appreciate your kind help on this listing. Grateful thanks for your time in advance. 

Name: Medium Cuir 
Name of Seller: maggielong308
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...512733&hash=item238a1eb483:g:JXQAAOSwLKpZgxvE


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear ladies, appreciate your kind help on this listing. Grateful thanks for your time in advance.
> 
> Name: Medium Cuir
> Name of Seller: maggielong308
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...512733&hash=item238a1eb483:g:JXQAAOSwLKpZgxvE



It's authentic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you, Goldfish! [emoji259] [emoji5]


----------



## sillybabe

goldfish19 said:


> The seller has posted photos of both authentic and fake items. I would stay away from this seller.
> 
> Also, it's best to authenticate a specific bag with the necessary photos posted here.


Thanks Goldfish.  But.....can I know which one is real and which one is fake?


----------



## Ssafira23

Hi,

Can you help me to authenticate my bag
Model : Longchamp Metal black
Size : MLH
Bought : private seller from facebook group


----------



## Ssafira23

Another details, thanks a lot


----------



## Lzellski

Hi! Please help in authenticating this medium Longchamp Sakura. I wanted to buy it from a private seller.


----------



## Lzellski

More photos.


----------



## goldfish19

sillybabe said:


> Thanks Goldfish.  But.....can I know which one is real and which one is fake?



She probably stole photos taken from the store. It's easy to do that as sellers post them everywhere. In authentication, we need photos of the specific bag you intend to buy (all the parts and the tags, etc)


----------



## goldfish19

Ssafira23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate my bag
> Model : Longchamp Metal black
> Size : MLH
> Bought : private seller from facebook group
> View attachment 3789349
> View attachment 3789350



Picture of whole bag please?


----------



## goldfish19

Lzellski said:


> Hi! Please help in authenticating this medium Longchamp Sakura. I wanted to buy it from a private seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789458
> View attachment 3789461
> View attachment 3789467



This only came in two colors and this one was not one of them. Fake.


----------



## Ssafira23

Hi goldfish,
Picture of whole bag tku so much


----------



## goldfish19

Ssafira23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate my bag
> Model : Longchamp Metal black
> Size : MLH
> Bought : private seller from facebook group
> View attachment 3789349
> View attachment 3789350


I don't see any red flags.


----------



## AMK81

Hi there...I recently purchased this travel bag from thredup, who claims to authenticate their items.  Decided it was too small, so I sold it on poshmark and the buyer is claiming it's not authentic.  Could you please take a look?  Including my own photos and the ones from thredup. 
Style:  travel bag 
Seller:  thredup


----------



## Valerie Ong

*Appreciate your help to autenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance,

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Collection 2016 Le pliage neo Fantaisie
https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-fantaisie-bag-80950966/

*Name of the seller*: ms.america (carousell)

*











*


----------



## EGBDF

Valerie Ong said:


> *Appreciate your help to autenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Collection 2016 Le pliage neo Fantaisie
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-fantaisie-bag-80950966/
> 
> *Name of the seller*: ms.america (carousell)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fake IMO


----------



## Ssafira23

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags.


  thank you so much goldfish


----------



## Dly_e

Hi! 
I am about to buy a bag from a private seller. I would really appreciate if you could authenticate it for me. 
It's my first time to buy a longchamp bag. 
She said she bought it from HongKong Longchamp store.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cein_T

Dear goldfish19,

Please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes. I dont know which color is it since i bought it preloved.

This picture is taken by the seller and this is the best picture that I have right now, if it is doesn't clear enough then i will waiting until i receive this bag.

I kinda suspect that this is fake after i paid it. (although it's cheap) 

Thanks before!


----------



## BB21

Dear Goldfish19, 
Please help me to authenticate this longchamp. Thanks in advance!
*
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le pliage Neo, black 
Name of the seller: its a gift from UK*















* 
*


----------



## chasy093

Hello, I just receive this as a gift. I was wondering if it is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Claire0381

goldfish19 said:


> Yes. It's paprika. No red flags but isn't there a better photo of the tag? Pls post again when the bag arrives


Goldfish19 i have one i need you to authenticate?


----------



## Claire0381

Hi please help authenticate my longchamp


----------



## goldfish19

Claire0381 said:


> Hi please help authenticate my longchamp



Please post seller information and a photo of the whole bag. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

chasy093 said:


> Hello, I just receive this as a gift. I was wondering if it is authentic? Thank you.
> View attachment 3796184
> View attachment 3796185
> View attachment 3796187
> View attachment 3796188
> 
> View attachment 3796195
> 
> View attachment 3796196



Sorry to say it isn't authentic.


----------



## bearowo

Please help me to authenticate this bag.
Thank you very much.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
Listing number:1512737226
(But there is printed 1512737AN226 on the label)


----------



## bearowo

There have more pictures.
Please help me.
Please


----------



## BB21

Dear Goldfish19, could u pls authenticate this one for me? Thank you so much




BB21 said:


> Dear Goldfish19,
> Please help me to authenticate this longchamp. Thanks in advance!
> *
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le pliage Neo, black
> Name of the seller: its a gift from UK*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795892
> View attachment 3795893
> View attachment 3795894
> View attachment 3795895
> View attachment 3795896
> View attachment 3795899
> View attachment 3795907
> View attachment 3795908
> View attachment 3795910
> View attachment 3795912


----------



## goldfish19

bearowo said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> Listing number:1512737226
> (But there is printed 1512737AN226 on the label)


 
It's good that you posted a good number of clear photos. Please post seller information as well before I authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## bearowo

goldfish19 said:


> It's good that you posted a good number of clear photos. Please post seller information as well before I authenticate. Thank you!


Dear goldfish19,
I buy it from a shopping website in Taiwan.
Thank you.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi! Kindly check post #4983. Thanks


----------



## Dly_e

Dly_e said:


> Hi! Kindly check post #4983. Thanks


I'm sorry, it should be "4893". Thank you!


----------



## Tong1016

Hi 
Can you help me to authenticate this Longchamp?

Model: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium black

Bought from Qoo10


----------



## zinnya07

View attachment 3799911






View attachment 3799911

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dear Authenticator
Please help me authenticate this Black LP long handle in the size small/medium. I receive it as a gift.
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## withloveallie

Hi!

Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp?
Name: Longchamp Neo in medium and black
Seller: Gilt
Thank you so much for your help and time!!


----------



## withloveallie

Hi!
I apologize. These photos go with my above post for the Longchamp Neo in black and size medium. I was having difficulty reducing the size of my images. Thank you again!


----------



## piosavsfan

Could you please authenticate this large le pliage tote? Thank you!

Seller: ashleyandme01
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/599b52dc56b2d6e82a00b998


----------



## imeeh19

A friend is selling me this red longchamp. I didn't even know they made this bag. Is this authentic? Please help. Thoughts? Thanks in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## piosavsfan

piosavsfan said:


> Could you please authenticate this large le pliage tote? Thank you!
> 
> Seller: ashleyandme01
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/599b52dc56b2d6e82a00b998


Also just found it on Ebay and I'm providing the link because it is much easier to see and zoom in on the close ups of the pictures:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Item number: 253108223268
Seller: alittletouchofeverything         
@EGBDF or @goldfish19  could you please take a look when you have some time? Thank you!


----------



## piosavsfan

piosavsfan said:


> Also just found it on Ebay and I'm providing the link because it is much easier to see and zoom in on the close ups of the pictures:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-MEDIUM-NYLON-TOTE-BAG-Teal-Ice-Blue-125/253108223268?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Item number: 253108223268
> Seller: alittletouchofeverything
> @EGBDF or @goldfish19  could you please take a look when you have some time? Thank you!


Mods can delete this. The bag already sold. Will have to find another one!


----------



## Rimachipa

Hi, i am new here ☺️
I just got a present from my friend
Please authenticate this bag for me, as i know nothing about Longchamp
Thank you so much for your help ☺️


----------



## goldfish19

Rimachipa said:


> View attachment 3803778
> View attachment 3803761
> View attachment 3803766
> View attachment 3803769
> View attachment 3803770
> View attachment 3803771
> View attachment 3803775
> View attachment 3803776
> View attachment 3803777
> 
> Hi, i am new here [emoji5]
> I just got a present from my friend
> Please authenticate this bag for me, as i know nothing about Longchamp
> Thank you so much for your help [emoji5]



It's fake. Sorry!


----------



## bearowo

goldfish19 said:


> It's good that you posted a good number of clear photos. Please post seller information as well before I authenticate. Thank you!


Dear goldfish19,
Could you please help me to authenticate my bag? (#4901)
I have already post the seller.
If you need any information.
Please tell me.
I really need to know it is real or fake.
Please let me know.
Thank you very much.


----------



## mirammmmel

Please authenticate this Longchamp Short handle bags for me
*BAG 1

Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage MSH in Khaki
*Seller:* YoursourcePH on Instagram

*BAG 2

Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage SSH in Light Green
*Seller: *@kai0000 on Shopee


----------



## katnguyenx3

For those of you who own more than one Le Pliage bags, did you notice the lining is different? My Le Pliage lining is more textured and the other Le Pliage is less textured. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## goldfish19

bearowo said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> Listing number:1512737226
> (But there is printed 1512737AN226 on the label)



It's authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

mirammmmel said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp Short handle bags for me
> *BAG 1
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage MSH in Khaki
> *Seller:* YoursourcePH on Instagram
> 
> *BAG 2
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage SSH in Light Green
> *Seller: *@kai0000 on Shopee



Both look authentic to me.


----------



## withloveallie

withloveallie said:


> Hi!
> I apologize. These photos go with my above post for the Longchamp Neo in black and size medium. I was having difficulty reducing the size of my images. Thank you again!



Dear goldfish19,
Could you please help me to authenticate my bag? (#4910 & 4911)
If you need any information, please tell me. I would really like to know if it is real or fake, so I can take steps toward returning it if necessary. Thank you!


----------



## Tong1016

Dear goldfish19,
Could you please help me to authenticate my bag? (#4908)
Thank you!


----------



## mirammmmel

goldfish19 said:


> Both look authentic to me.




Good to know! Thank you for looking into it, Goldfish!


----------



## goldfish19

Tong1016 said:


> Hi
> Can you help me to authenticate this Longchamp?
> 
> Model: Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Medium black
> 
> Bought from Qoo10



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

withloveallie said:


> Hi!
> I apologize. These photos go with my above post for the Longchamp Neo in black and size medium. I was having difficulty reducing the size of my images. Thank you again!



This looks okay to me, but you may want to get another opinion. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## imeeh19

post #4913, please. tia.


----------



## galger

Hi, please help to authentic this bag that i have bought. Realised that there is this website only after buying. Hope the bag is authentic as per the seller's claim. 
Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Long Handle (Code: 2605)
Colour: Black
Seller: la.vie.est.viah17 (from Carousell)
Link: http://carousell.com/p/122965767
Photos as below (sorry if the photo size is big):


----------



## YessicaV

Hi group I new in this forum and I need your advice because i bought a longchamp le pliage mini, and the person who sale me the bag, said she bought it from printemps Paris a few years a go, so I hope you can help me please  I'll be very thankful


----------



## YessicaV

Here ir more image for you can help authentificate the bag from printemps


----------



## jeep317

This looks weird to me but I'm no expert-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/192271815837 

Can anyone confirm it's authentic? Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

galger said:


> Hi, please help to authentic this bag that i have bought. Realised that there is this website only after buying. Hope the bag is authentic as per the seller's claim.
> Item: Longchamp Neo Medium Long Handle (Code: 2605)
> Colour: Black
> Seller: la.vie.est.viah17 (from Carousell)
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/122965767
> Photos as below (sorry if the photo size is big):
> View attachment 3811777
> View attachment 3811778
> View attachment 3811779
> View attachment 3811784
> View attachment 3811786
> View attachment 3811787
> View attachment 3811790
> View attachment 3811801
> View attachment 3811807
> View attachment 3811810



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

jeep317 said:


> This looks weird to me but I'm no expert-
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192271815837
> 
> Can anyone confirm it's authentic? Thank you!



It's authentic.


----------



## jeep317

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

imeeh19 said:


> A friend is selling me this red longchamp. I didn't even know they made this bag. Is this authentic? Please help. Thoughts? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802465
> View attachment 3802466
> View attachment 3802467
> View attachment 3802468
> View attachment 3802469
> View attachment 3802470
> View attachment 3802471
> View attachment 3802472
> View attachment 3802474
> View attachment 3802475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



As far as I know, this style doesn't exist. 
It's a bad fake.


----------



## YessicaV

Hi dear @goldfish19 can you help me and give me you're opinion, I have a longchamp mini in color red, the seller said she bought it a few years  ago in printemps and send me the store bag too, please I'll be so thankful


----------



## YessicaV

@goldfish19


----------



## YessicaV

@goldfish19 there is 3 more pictures that I hope can help


----------



## goldfish19

YessicaV said:


> View attachment 3814817
> View attachment 3814818
> View attachment 3814819
> View attachment 3814820
> View attachment 3814821
> View attachment 3814822
> View attachment 3814823
> View attachment 3814824
> View attachment 3814825
> View attachment 3814826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @goldfish19 can you help me and give me you're opinion, I have a longchamp mini in color red, the seller said she bought it a few years  ago in printemps and send me the store bag too, please I'll be so thankful



It's looks authentic to me 
Next time, please don't post photos of the card and the paper bag anymore. Just the parts of the bag itself. Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

withloveallie said:


> Hi!
> I apologize. These photos go with my above post for the Longchamp Neo in black and size medium. I was having difficulty reducing the size of my images. Thank you again!


Looks ok to me.


----------



## YessicaV

goldfish19 said:


> It's looks authentic to me
> Next time, please don't post photos of the card and the paper bag anymore. Just the parts of the bag itself. Thank you!



Thank you so much for you're help and advice, I'm new in this forum so my apologies 

Greetings from Mexico and sorry for my bad English, have a nice day


----------



## turbotaz

Hi. I'm new to this forum and was wondering if there are a lot of "fake" longchamps.


----------



## altair0722

Hello! Can you kindly authenticate this bag? I purchased it in Rakuten and I have doubts on the tag and the zipper. (red flag!) Please help me because I only have a few days to be able to return it. Thank you!!


----------



## aninz

Hi,
I am a newbie on Longchamp forum.
Please help authenticate this

Longchamp Neo Medium in Emerald Green
I bought this on Indonesian shopping website www.tokopedia.com
Seller name is AuthenticBags12

This is my first Neo, the seller stated and guaranteed this to be authentic..but I am not so sure, it feels like authentic material though

@goldfish19 please help


----------



## altair0722

Sorry, my question format was wrong, pardon me.
The bag to be authenticated is:
Model: Le Pliage Cuir, Small (1512), Navy
Seller: Rakuten Japan - Santnore
Item No: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/santnore/11-1512-737-/
Photos: Saved them in photobucket with link:
http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Vega0506/library/Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Authentication

I hope the kind authenticators would help me....
I need to know if it's fake so I can return it before the deadline...Thank You!!


----------



## Rachaelinnc

Hi,


I bought a couple of longchamp bags at charity shops over past couple of weeks ( they were in different shops so assume different owners)


Will post each bag separately to avoid confusion. 


Can anyone give me a heads up if they are genuine? 


Any help much appreciated! 


Thanks 


Rachael


----------



## goldfish19

altair0722 said:


> Hello! Can you kindly authenticate this bag? I purchased it in Rakuten and I have doubts on the tag and the zipper. (red flag!) Please help me because I only have a few days to be able to return it. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817464
> View attachment 3817465
> View attachment 3817466
> View attachment 3817467
> View attachment 3817468



Your photos are very blurry. Please see previous posts on which photos to post and how clear they must be. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

aninz said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie on Longchamp forum.
> Please help authenticate this
> 
> Longchamp Neo Medium in Emerald Green
> I bought this on Indonesian shopping website www.tokopedia.com
> Seller name is AuthenticBags12
> 
> This is my first Neo, the seller stated and guaranteed this to be authentic..but I am not so sure, it feels like authentic material though
> 
> @goldfish19 please help



This is fake. Sorry


----------



## galger

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion.


Thanks you.


----------



## altair0722

goldfish19 said:


> Your photos are very blurry. Please see previous posts on which photos to post and how clear they must be. Thank you!


@[URL='https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-longchamp.890060/members/goldfish19.16153/']goldfish1919[/URL] san, Thank you for replying and I am really sorry the pictures were blurry. I am attaching new pix.
Thanks in advance!!!
Some details on the bag:
Model: Le Pliage Cuir, Small (1512), Navy
Seller: Rakuten Japan - Santnore
Item No: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/santnore/11-1512-737-/
Pictures are below.


----------



## aninz

Thank


goldfish19 said:


> This is fake. Sorry[/QUOT
> Thanks Goldfish


----------



## T.Mhy

Please authenticate this bag. I did not bought this one yet. It costs Php1,800 + 150 shipping
Item: Le pliage Neo Bilberry Medium
Seller: Little Bag Man Shop from FB, Lazada, ebay.ph, metrodeal, bacoor cavite
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 (https://www.facebook.com/littlebagmanshop)


----------



## Cherbear71

Hi, I would love if someone could authentic this for me please.
Le Pliage Large Biege Long Handle. Purchased from eBay auction #172822489141


----------



## Cherbear71

So sorry. I can't get the rest of my pics to load.


----------



## Cherbear71




----------



## Cherbear71

Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## goldfish19

altair0722 said:


> @[URL='https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-longchamp.890060/members/goldfish19.16153/']goldfish1919[/URL] san, Thank you for replying and I am really sorry the pictures were blurry. I am attaching new pix.
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Some details on the bag:
> Model: Le Pliage Cuir, Small (1512), Navy
> Seller: Rakuten Japan - Santnore
> Item No: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/santnore/11-1512-737-/
> Pictures are below.
> View attachment 3819284
> View attachment 3819286
> View attachment 3819287
> View attachment 3819288
> View attachment 3819289
> View attachment 3819290
> View attachment 3819291
> View attachment 3819292
> View attachment 3819293
> View attachment 3819294



Thank you for posting clear photos! This is authentic in my opinion. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Navy.


----------



## goldfish19

T.Mhy said:


> Please authenticate this bag. I did not bought this one yet. It costs Php1,800 + 150 shipping
> Item: Le pliage Neo Bilberry Medium
> Seller: Little Bag Man Shop from FB, Lazada, ebay.ph, metrodeal, bacoor cavite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819601
> View attachment 3819603
> View attachment 3819604
> View attachment 3819605
> View attachment 3819606
> View attachment 3819607
> View attachment 3819608
> View attachment 3819609
> View attachment 3819610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (https://www.facebook.com/littlebagmanshop)



This is fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Cherbear71 said:


> View attachment 3819985
> View attachment 3819984
> View attachment 3819982
> View attachment 3819981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would love if someone could authentic this for me please.
> Le Pliage Large Biege Long Handle. Purchased from eBay auction #172822489141



Fake, sorry.


----------



## altair0722

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for posting clear photos! This is authentic in my opinion. Small Le Pliage Cuir in Navy.


@goldfish19 san, thank you so much for the reply!
I bought the same bag in a different color, a few years back (in a longchamp physical store) and it was made in tunisia and the leather tag was different, so I was kinda worried. But thanks for diffusing my panic-mode..


----------



## Cherbear71

goldfish19 said:


> Fake, sorry.


Thank you so much, I'm retuning it and buying one from a reputable dealer.


----------



## Kat Quijano

Hi! Can you please authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## lambskingirl

Hi goldfish19,
Please help to authenticate this!! Much thanks !

Name: Longchamp le pilage cuir in black
Seller:Viacomo7 
Item: 1512737001


----------



## goldfish19

lambskingirl said:


> View attachment 3821422
> View attachment 3821423
> View attachment 3821424
> View attachment 3821425
> View attachment 3821426
> View attachment 3821427
> View attachment 3821428
> View attachment 3821429
> View attachment 3821431
> View attachment 3821432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi goldfish19,
> Please help to authenticate this!! Much thanks !
> 
> Name: Longchamp le pilage cuir in black
> Seller:Viacomo7
> Item: 1512737001



It's authentic [emoji4]


----------



## goldfish19

Kat Quijano said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821057
> View attachment 3821058
> View attachment 3821059
> View attachment 3821060
> View attachment 3821057



Please post seller information.


----------



## lambskingirl

goldfish19 said:


> It's authentic [emoji4]


Phew!That's great!! Thank you so much for your time goldfish19!!


----------



## mdukb

Hello,

I am new here so I am not sure if I am doing this correctly so I apologize in advance! I came across a Longchamp Le Pliage (shopping/small size?) ((I'm not entirely familiar with Longchamp!)) at a Goodwill Outlet store. I paid something like $0.75 for it (they sell by the pound), so I won't be heartbroken if it is not authentic! If it is though, I certainly want to make use of it since it appears to be in pretty good condition. I looked around and tried to "authenticate" myself, and according to a lot of blogs and forums, I appears I have an older model perhaps! I would however appreciate a second (or this!) opinion.  Thank you!  Also, there were no little tags I could find inside.


----------



## mef

Hello!  I have bought an authentic Le Pliage bag second hand before, and now just bought a roseau tote.  I bought it locally at a thrift store for $5 (authentic treasures can be found!).  I was hoping for help to authenticate it.  If it's real, then I got a great deal.  If not, I'm only out a few bucks.  Here are several photos and I'd appreciate your expert opinions! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vivianhelee

Hi,
I am just new here. I bought one medium tote and two large totes with long handles from Gilt.com. I doubt the authenticity because of the tags. Please help me to check it. I will post in different reponses.
Thanks. 

1. 
*Name:* Longchamp LePliage Long handle small nylon tote (Seems like medium on other website)
*Color:* black
*Seller:* Gilt.com
*link: *
https://www.gilt.com/brand/longcham...ge-long-handle-small-nylon-tote?origin=search


----------



## Vivianhelee

*Name:* Longchamp LePliage Long handle large nylon tote (Seems like medium on other website)
*Color:* Gunmetal
*Seller:* Gilt.com
*link: *https://www.gilt.com/brand/longcham...arge-nylon-tote?origin=recently_viewed|search


----------



## Vivianhelee

I am sorry the last one is large no她medium. I copy and paste wrong text.


----------



## Vivianhelee

3.
*Name:* Longchamp LePliage Long handle large nylon tote
*Color:* Navy
*Seller:* Gilt.com
*link: *https://www.gilt.com/brand/longcham...arge-nylon-tote?origin=recently_viewed|search


----------



## Madness

SaffysMom said:


> Hi there, I ordered this online from Qoo10, and just received the item yesterday. Paid about US$120 for it, as they said it was a Group Buy deal. But upon inspection, something tells me that the item might be fake. I compared it to my other Longchamps and there are minor differences. Please see the pictures below and help me authenticate. Lost a night of sleep thinking of this. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Hydrangea
> Size:
> 10"W x 8 ½"H x 6"D (​Small)
> 
> Here's the link to the photos that I posted on my blog:
> https://beautypalette.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-in-hydrangea/
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Love, Saffysmom





Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


How can I post here? I'm new


----------



## Madness

SaffysMom said:


> Hi there, I ordered this online from Qoo10, and just received the item yesterday. Paid about US$120 for it, as they said it was a Group Buy deal. But upon inspection, something tells me that the item might be fake. I compared it to my other Longchamps and there are minor differences. Please see the pictures below and help me authenticate. Lost a night of sleep thinking of this. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Hydrangea
> Size:
> 10"W x 8 ½"H x 6"D (​Small)
> 
> Here's the link to the photos that I posted on my blog:
> https://beautypalette.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-in-hydrangea/
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Love, Saffysmom


Can someone help


----------



## mdukb

Madness said:


> Can someone help


If you are on a computer, just scroll towards the bottom and theres a place you can type and post.  You can upload files by clicking upload a file, and check the rules to make sure you're posting the pictures you need to!  If you're on mobile,  what I did was I hit reply on any post, deleted the "quote" portion and just posted there.  You can upload pictures right from your phone that way!


----------



## Madness

Pls authenticate this longchamp lp neo small black with long handles


----------



## Madness

mdukb said:


> If you are on a computer, just scroll towards the bottom and theres a place you can type and post.  You can upload files by clicking upload a file, and check the rules to make sure you're posting the pictures you need to!  If you're on mobile,  what I did was I hit reply on any post, deleted the "quote" portion and just posted there.  You can upload pictures right from your phone that way!


Thanks!


----------



## KaePieterBarn

Hi I have just joined but have been reading forums for a couple of years now.

I recently brought a longchamp bag on nzsale can you please authenticate for me

Thank you so much'

Large Long handle Le Pliage Peony Pink


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Please help authenticate 

Seller: Thredup 

Name: Longchamp Tote

Link:
https://www.thredup.com/sl?u=1154356&i=24754210&p=204
(Full picture of bag on their site)
My pictures:


(Note - could not find any tag on the inside of the bag.). 

Please let me know if I missed anything and TYIA for your help!


----------



## EGBDF

SuzieSueSure said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> Seller: Thredup
> 
> Name: Longchamp Tote
> 
> Link:
> https://www.thredup.com/sl?u=1154356&i=24754210&p=204
> (Full picture of bag on their site)
> My pictures:
> 
> 
> (Note - could not find any tag on the inside of the bag.).
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anything and TYIA for your help!


This does not look good IMO


----------



## Jessching

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo black medium size. Bought second hand. She said it was authentic.

Seller: eva (bought online)
Name: longchamp neo (medium)
No tags found inside the bag.








Part 2 to be continued


----------



## Jessching

Jessching said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo black medium size. Bought second hand. She said it was authentic.
> 
> Seller: eva (bought online)
> Name: longchamp neo (medium)
> No tags found inside the bag
> 
> 
> Part 2 to be continued


----------



## SuzieSueSure

EGBDF said:


> This does not look good IMO


Thank you - that is what I was afraid of.  I will see if they will take back - it is final sale.  It should have an inside tag for sure right?


----------



## Jessching

Part 2


----------



## EGBDF

SuzieSueSure said:


> Thank you - that is what I was afraid of.  I will see if they will take back - it is final sale.  It should have an inside tag for sure right?


Yes, it should have tags. I would be extra careful buying a bag with no tag. Of course, someone could remove the tags from an authentic bag, but I can't think of any practical reason to do that.


----------



## goldfish19

SuzieSueSure said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> Seller: Thredup
> 
> Name: Longchamp Tote
> 
> Link:
> https://www.thredup.com/sl?u=1154356&i=24754210&p=204
> (Full picture of bag on their site)
> My pictures:
> 
> 
> (Note - could not find any tag on the inside of the bag.).
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anything and TYIA for your help!



I see some red flags. Can you post a very clear shot of the zipper pull please? Also, the longchamp embossing on the back, but very clear, with the flap fastened. 

Also, this bag should have a square leather tag and a plastic tag that say where it was made.


----------



## KaePieterBarn

Hi I think my post was missed

Would appreciate if this can be authenticated please thank so much!

Le Pliage large long handle in Peony Pink
Purchased online through NZSale




KaePieterBarn said:


> Hi I have just joined but have been reading forums for a couple of years now.
> 
> I recently brought a longchamp bag on nzsale can you please authenticate for me
> 
> Thank you so much'
> 
> Large Long handle Le Pliage Peony Pink
> View attachment 3824863
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824865
> View attachment 3824866
> View attachment 3824867
> View attachment 3824868
> View attachment 3824869
> View attachment 3824870


----------



## shopboy

Hi ladies, first time posting here as I'm usually in the balenciaga forum. But just got my 1st Longchamp bag pre-loved so hope u can help me to authenticate pls. TIA

Item: Longchamp Hobo Taupe color


----------



## mtstmichel

Please help authenticate. Thank you. 

Name: LP Cage aux Oiseaux short handle in color Lagon

Name of seller: planet_fitness

Item number: 253139819763

Link: 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le...%3A8ad7e18515e0a88b6becde4cffe0d7c5%7Ciid%3A1


Thank you!


----------



## Madness

Madness said:


> Thanks!


Hi, can you please authenticate this longchamp LP neo small black. Seller: tihik outlet


----------



## Madness

Hi, pls help me.. pls authenticate 
Seller: Tihik outlet
Name: longchamp LP neo small black
Need to return the item asap if not authentic. thank you


----------



## tennytcy

Please help to authenticate this Longchamp le pliage neo small
Seller: https://carousell.com/p/98234412 on #carousell


----------



## tennytcy

More photos


----------



## EGBDF

tennytcy said:


> More photos


This is fake.


----------



## tennytcy

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.


May I know why? Thank you


----------



## Madness

Is something lacking or wrong with my post? Nobody is authenticating my longchamp.


----------



## Vivianhelee

goldfish19 said:


> I see some red flags. Can you post a very clear shot of the zipper pull please? Also, the longchamp embossing on the back, but very clear, with the flap fastened.
> 
> Also, this bag should have a square leather tag and a plastic tag that say where it was made.


Hi,
Could you please check #4970 to #4973 on page 332? I bought the totes on Gilt.com but I doubt the authenticity. Thanks.


----------



## luvmypurse101

Hello can someone help me authenticate this purse.  It's a short handle Longchamp Le Pliage Neo with shoulder strap.


----------



## AP919

tennytcy said:


> May I know why? Thank you



None of us can tell you why because we don't want to and can't help counterfeiters make better fakes.  Just know that your bag is a very bad fake -- wrong details, poor materials, etc.  It's not even close to real; sorry.


----------



## AP919

Madness said:


> Is something lacking or wrong with my post? Nobody is authenticating my longchamp.



Aside from the fact that you haven't really followed the rules on page 1 and your pictures are blurry, the authenticators are very busy and are volunteers. Sometimes it takes time to answer. 

However, if you are claiming this is a "small" neo, there is no such bag or size with longer handles.  The only "small" neo is the smaller crossbody size.  You can see the sizes here: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/neo. 

So aside from anything else, your bag is fake.


----------



## AP919

luvmypurse101 said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate this purse.  It's a short handle Longchamp Le Pliage Neo with shoulder strap.


Please follow the rules on page 1, including slightly more clear pictures and a picture of the entire bag.  Thank you.


----------



## shopboy

shopboy said:


> Hi ladies, first time posting here as I'm usually in the balenciaga forum. But just got my 1st Longchamp bag pre-loved so hope u can help me to authenticate pls. TIA
> 
> Item: Longchamp Hobo Taupe color
> 
> View attachment 3826651
> View attachment 3826652
> View attachment 3826653
> View attachment 3826654
> View attachment 3826656
> View attachment 3826657
> View attachment 3826658
> View attachment 3826659
> View attachment 3826660


Hi ladies, sorry if my post had been missed. Really appreciate you all for taking time to help authenticate. Let me know if my photos are ok. The button and hardwares are quite tarnished really. Thanks again.


----------



## EGBDF

shopboy said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if my post had been missed. Really appreciate you all for taking time to help authenticate. Let me know if my photos are ok. The button and hardwares are quite tarnished really. Thanks again.


Hi, I don't see any issues, but it would be good to wait for another opinion as I'm not completely familiar with that particular bag.


----------



## luvmypurse101

Sorry let me try this again, would love someone's help authenticating this purse.  I will do my best to cover everything in the first post - hopefully the pictures are better this time.


Le Pliage Neo Top Hand-S in Navy
Purchased from Gilt.com


----------



## EGBDF

luvmypurse101 said:


> Sorry let me try this again, would love someone's help authenticating this purse.  I will do my best to cover everything in the first post - hopefully the pictures are better this time.
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Neo Top Hand-S in Navy
> Purchased from Gilt.com


looks ok


----------



## shopboy

EGBDF said:


> Hi, I don't see any issues, but it would be good to wait for another opinion as I'm not completely familiar with that particular bag.


Thank you for your input!  Hope the other authenticators will chime in too.


----------



## chasy093

Hello, would like to purchase this longchamp bag but want to make sure if it is authentic before I pay? Thank you so much 

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/asp...ngchamp-le-pliage-nylon-tote-black/1160608042


----------



## AP919

chasy093 said:


> Hello, would like to purchase this longchamp bag but want to make sure if it is authentic before I pay? Thank you so much
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/asp...ngchamp-le-pliage-nylon-tote-black/1160608042



Please follow the proper format on page 1.  The "official" authenticators won't answer unless you do that.


----------



## goldfish19

shopboy said:


> Hi ladies, first time posting here as I'm usually in the balenciaga forum. But just got my 1st Longchamp bag pre-loved so hope u can help me to authenticate pls. TIA
> 
> Item: Longchamp Hobo Taupe color
> 
> View attachment 3826651
> View attachment 3826652
> View attachment 3826653
> View attachment 3826654
> View attachment 3826656
> View attachment 3826657
> View attachment 3826658
> View attachment 3826659
> View attachment 3826660



Looks okay to me as well, but rx4dsoul is the expert on older models and vintage Longchamp.


----------



## chasy093

*Name/item description/specific item: *Brand New Longchamp Le Pilage Nylon Tote Black
*Name of the seller*: Sophie
*Item no*.: Gumtree
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/asp...ngchamp-le-pliage-nylon-tote-black/1160608042

Here are some additional photos from seller. Thank you so much.


----------



## goldfish19

chasy093 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item: *Brand New Longchamp Le Pilage Nylon Tote Black
> *Name of the seller*: Sophie
> *Item no*.: Gumtree
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/asp...ngchamp-le-pliage-nylon-tote-black/1160608042
> 
> Here are some additional photos from seller. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3834026
> 
> View attachment 3834027
> 
> View attachment 3834028
> 
> View attachment 3834029
> 
> View attachment 3834030
> 
> View attachment 3834031
> 
> View attachment 3834032



Looks fake to me.


----------



## chasy093

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me.


Oh no...thank you!


----------



## chasy093

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me.


I send this paid authenticator and they told me it's Authentic, now I'm not sure if it is authentic


----------



## yannatealicious

Hi! I'm a newbie here, I just wanna ask for your opinions about this Longchamp Neo Medium I found online. Please help me authenticate this. I have pending transaction with the seller. Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

yannatealicious said:


> View attachment 3836726
> View attachment 3836727
> View attachment 3836728
> View attachment 3836729
> View attachment 3836730
> View attachment 3836731
> View attachment 3836732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm a newbie here, I just wanna ask for your opinions about this Longchamp Neo Medium I found online. Please help me authenticate this. I have pending transaction with the seller. Thank you!


Please post a link to the seller.


----------



## yannatealicious

EGBDF said:


> Please post a link to the seller.


http://carousell.com/p/128917164/


----------



## EGBDF

yannatealicious said:


> View attachment 3836726
> View attachment 3836727
> View attachment 3836728
> View attachment 3836729
> View attachment 3836730
> View attachment 3836731
> View attachment 3836732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm a newbie here, I just wanna ask for your opinions about this Longchamp Neo Medium I found online. Please help me authenticate this. I have pending transaction with the seller. Thank you!





yannatealicious said:


> http://carousell.com/p/128917164/


This is fake.


----------



## shopboy

goldfish19 said:


> Looks okay to me as well, but rx4dsoul is the expert on older models and vintage Longchamp.


Thanks for the 2nd opinion! Feels much at ease now. Can't get this model at retail anymore so can only take a chance with pre-loved.


----------



## Alstonia

Hi,
Please help to check whether it's fake or not?
*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp fleuri de ravello
*Name of the seller*: Nandf shoppe
*Item no*.: 0944076


----------



## Madness

AP919 said:


> Aside from the fact that you haven't really followed the rules on page 1 and your pictures are blurry, the authenticators are very busy and are volunteers. Sometimes it takes time to answer.
> 
> However, if you are claiming this is a "small" neo, there is no such bag or size with longer handles.  The only "small" neo is the smaller crossbody size.  You can see the sizes here: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/neo.
> 
> So aside from anything else, your bag is fake.


I'm sorry.. i was just asking so that I can correct whatever's not right on my post.  So the code number


AP919 said:


> Aside from the fact that you haven't really followed the rules on page 1 and your pictures are blurry, the authenticators are very busy and are volunteers. Sometimes it takes time to answer.
> 
> However, if you are claiming this is a "small" neo, there is no such bag or size with longer handles.  The only "small" neo is the smaller crossbody size.  You can see the sizes here: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/neo.
> 
> So aside from anything else, your bag is fake.


I'm sorry. I was just wondering why my post was not answered. I thought there was something not right with my post. Anyways, just one more question, the code number in my bag is 2605589001..what bag should it have been?


----------



## Madness

AP919 said:


> Aside from the fact that you haven't really followed the rules on page 1 and your pictures are blurry, the authenticators are very busy and are volunteers. Sometimes it takes time to answer.
> 
> However, if you are claiming this is a "small" neo, there is no such bag or size with longer handles.  The only "small" neo is the smaller crossbody size.  You can see the sizes here: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/neo.
> 
> So aside from anything else, your bag is fake.


What does 2605578001 stand for? Is it not small black with long handle just like my bag?


----------



## goldfish19

Madness said:


> Hi, pls help me.. pls authenticate
> Seller: Tihik outlet
> Name: longchamp LP neo small black
> Need to return the item asap if not authentic. thank you



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Lyn088

*Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your time
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage neo medium 
Name of the seller*: Mizz nicha


----------



## AP919

Madness said:


> What does 2605578001 stand for? Is it not small black with long handle just like my bag?


It's not a matter of the code or what it stands for.  I sent you a link to the official Longchamp page. It is very obvious that what I said is proven there -- Longchamp _does not make a model like this_. No matter what code it has, the bag is fake. The only "small" neo is the one with a crossbody strap, which retails for $225.


----------



## goldfish19

Lyn088 said:


> *Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your time
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage neo medium
> Name of the seller*: Mizz nicha



Please post seller information.


----------



## Lyn088

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information.


Hi sorry this is the seller link
Name of the seller : mizz_nichaz
Link to the item https://carousell.com/p/129581843 on #carousell
Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## goldfish19

Lyn088 said:


> *Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your time
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage neo medium
> Name of the seller*: Mizz nicha



It's fake.


----------



## Lyn088

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Hi, thank you so much for helping me in this.. appreciated it so much..


----------



## gilijoe

Hello, 
Can someone authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## gilijoe

Sorry, could this also be authenticated? Really appreciate it!


----------



## goldfish19

gilijoe said:


> Hello,
> Can someone authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840935
> View attachment 3840936
> View attachment 3840937



Please post seller information for both requests.


----------



## Annifler

Hi, I received this LP “shopping” large   tote in black as a gift a few years ago but I’ve never been certain of its authenticity, I’d really appreciate your help.
Thank you!


----------



## Anisa96

Need this authenticated.
*Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Top Handle in Navy
*Seller: *lmrdan1
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59a66051f092821237001824


----------



## gilijoe

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information for both requests.


It's not from ebay. It's from the site Mercari. I added a link 
https://www.mercari.com/u/654297677/


----------



## YessicaV

Hi again @goldfish19 
I’ll hope can help me to authenticate a Longchamp bag Le Pliage type S short handle, in color navy, interior black, it was a gift so I don’t know where he bought it.
I hope the format and the pictures it’s ok, if is wrong or you need something else, just let me know please. Thank you so much  
Greetings from Mexico


----------



## Kuwerti0101

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Kuwerti0101

Please Authenticate this*    Longchamp Le Pliage Neo : Red/poppy



TIA )*


----------



## gilijoe

Need this authenticated ASAP.
*Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage in Navy and Black
*Seller: *Monica
https://www.mercari.com/u/654297677/
Here is the Navy:






Below is the black:


----------



## EGBDF

gilijoe said:


> Need this authenticated ASAP.
> *Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage in Navy and Black
> *Seller: *Monica
> https://www.mercari.com/u/654297677/
> Here is the Navy:
> View attachment 3842879
> View attachment 3842878
> View attachment 3842877
> View attachment 3842876
> 
> 
> Below is the black:
> View attachment 3842881
> View attachment 3842882
> View attachment 3842880


They are both fake.


----------



## Kuwerti0101

Hi again !!Please Authenticate this *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Red..
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## mommybee

nina1988 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> Longchamp neo
> Size: medium
> Color: black
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kmahiiii

Hi, please help me authenticate  Le Pliage Neo bag .

*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Neo in small -black

*Name of the seller:* seller from Carousell


----------



## Le Parapluiee

Hi, sorry for bothering. Please help authenticate my new Longchamp. Seller claims this is authentic, but looking at some of the earlier posts, it seems fake to me. Many thanks in advance  

Item: Longchamp Neo Shopper 
Color: Gris
Photos:


----------



## Ishop4me

Found this at a yard sale yesterday, she didn’t know if it was authentic. and I’ve researched ....everywhere if this is authentic/ I can’t find a match for the color code. Can you look at this and give me your opinion? My first Longchamp. Thanks

Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote Bag
No seller or item number


----------



## Ishop4me

Ishop4me said:


> Found this at a yard sale yesterday, she didn’t know if it was authentic. and I’ve researched ....everywhere if this is authentic/ I can’t find a match for the color code. Can you look at this and give me your opinion? My first Longchamp. Thanks
> 
> Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote Bag
> No seller or item number
> 
> View attachment 3847160
> View attachment 3847161
> View attachment 3847162
> View attachment 3847163
> View attachment 3847164
> View attachment 3847165
> View attachment 3847167
> View attachment 3847168
> View attachment 3847170
> View attachment 3847172



That would be Small not Medium  [emoji52]


----------



## _megan_

Hello! I would appreciate it if somebody could help me authenticate this bag 
Le Pliage Backpack in Black
Thank you so much!!


----------



## goldfish19

_megan_ said:


> Hello! I would appreciate it if somebody could help me authenticate this bag
> Le Pliage Backpack in Black
> Thank you so much!!



It's fake.


----------



## _megan_

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake.


Bummer  Thanks for your help!


----------



## deeee

Hi! I recently picked up a Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shopping Tote in Loden with a suede feather design at a consignment shop, but I’m unsure of the authenticity. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dianlili

Hi there
Can help me authenticate this Long champ Neo sling medium in black. Thank you in advance


----------



## Dianlili

Hi I bought it from a seller from Malaysia. She claimed it was authentic. I just need to be sure. Thank you so much for your help 

Longchamp Neo Sling in black 1515
Medium size
Measurement is 32cmx42cmx17cm


----------



## Ishop4me

Ishop4me said:


> Found this at a yard sale yesterday, she didn’t know if it was authentic. and I’ve researched ....everywhere if this is authentic/ I can’t find a match for the color code. Can you look at this and give me your opinion? My first Longchamp. Thanks
> 
> Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote Bag
> No seller or item number
> 
> View attachment 3847160
> View attachment 3847161
> View attachment 3847162
> View attachment 3847163
> View attachment 3847164
> View attachment 3847165
> View attachment 3847167
> View attachment 3847168
> View attachment 3847170
> View attachment 3847172





Ishop4me said:


> That would be Small not Medium  [emoji52]





Ishop4me said:


> That would be Small not Medium  [emoji52]



Goldfish19
If you get a chance can I get your opinion on this? Fake? If not -by the color code-what color is it TIA


----------



## AP919

Dianlili said:


> Hi I bought it from a seller from Malaysia. She claimed it was authentic. I just need to be sure. Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Longchamp Neo Sling in black 1515
> Medium size
> Measurement is 32cmx42cmx17cm


Just an FYI -- no one is going to answer you/authenticate anything without pictures, let alone without following the rules on page 1.  Good luck.


----------



## Dianlili

AP919 said:


> Just an FYI -- no one is going to answer you/authenticate anything without pictures, let alone without following the rules on page 1.  Good luck.



Hi. I did attach the photos. I will try again. Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Dianlili




----------



## Dianlili

Hi and good morning everyone

Can you view the pictures above? Kindly authenticate the Longchamp Neo medium black. Thank you

Name of seller : From Malaysia
Item : Longchamp Neo black medium 1515 32cmx28cmx17cmx42cm


----------



## Dianlili

Hi. Here is the picture of the entire bag with dust bag and care card. Sorry, I’am new here, a bit confused. Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

Dianlili said:


> View attachment 3855267
> View attachment 3855266
> 
> 
> Hi. Here is the picture of the entire bag with dust bag and care card. Sorry, I’am new here, a bit confused. Thank you


Hi, please include a link to the seller.


----------



## Dianlili

EGBDF said:


> Hi, please include a link to the seller.



Hi
Here is the link http://instagram.com/longchamp.authenticlovers


----------



## EGBDF

Dianlili said:


> Hi
> Here is the link http://instagram.com/longchamp.authenticlovers


Thank you,
the bag in your photos is fake


----------



## Dianlili

EGBDF said:


> Thank you,
> the bag in your photos is fake


Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## goldfish19

Ishop4me said:


> Found this at a yard sale yesterday, she didn’t know if it was authentic. and I’ve researched ....everywhere if this is authentic/ I can’t find a match for the color code. Can you look at this and give me your opinion? My first Longchamp. Thanks
> 
> Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote Bag
> No seller or item number
> 
> View attachment 3847160
> View attachment 3847161
> View attachment 3847162
> View attachment 3847163
> View attachment 3847164
> View attachment 3847165
> View attachment 3847167
> View attachment 3847168
> View attachment 3847170
> View attachment 3847172



I'm inclined to say it's authentic but I am not an expert on older models. But in my opinion, it looks good.


----------



## hnyelisha

Hi! I’m newbie here. I’m planning to buy this Longchamp neo small in red, the seller from carousell told me that she bought the bag from Longchamp store in Amsterdam Schipol airport. I just want to know if it’s authentic before i buy it as a gift for my mother in law. Thank you so much


----------



## goldfish19

hnyelisha said:


> Hi! I’m newbie here. I’m planning to buy this Longchamp neo small in red, the seller from carousell told me that she bought the bag from Longchamp store in Amsterdam Schipol airport. I just want to know if it’s authentic before i buy it as a gift for my mother in law. Thank you so much



Please post which seller/ link to sale page. Thanks!


----------



## mommybee

Can you please.help me authenticate this LC lepilage backpack thanks in advance


----------



## K0006002

Dear friends,
  Please help to authenticate this bag with pictures:
- Seller : honeybunnieshoneybunny on EBAY
Thank you so much
Tan


----------



## EGBDF

K0006002 said:


> View attachment 3857659
> View attachment 3857660
> View attachment 3857661
> View attachment 3857662
> View attachment 3857663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> Please help to authenticate this bag with pictures:
> - Seller : honeybunnieshoneybunny on EBAY
> Thank you so much
> Tan


Looks ok


----------



## mommybee

mommybee said:


> Can you please.help me authenticate this LC lepilage backpack thanks in advance


Can you please help me authenticate this thank you so much.


----------



## K0006002

EGBDF said:


> Looks ok


Appreciate for your quick help. Thanks again


----------



## Stephg

Hi, can someone tell me if they think this is authentic please? I'm new to this board and LC, please excuse me if I missed any pics that are needed. Still learning the LC brand.

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le cuir beige/grey satchel







*


----------



## goldfish19

Stephg said:


> Hi, can someone tell me if they think this is authentic please? I'm new to this board and LC, please excuse me if I missed any pics that are needed. Still learning the LC brand.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le cuir beige/grey satchel
> 
> View attachment 3861235
> View attachment 3861236
> View attachment 3861237
> View attachment 3861239
> View attachment 3861240
> View attachment 3861241
> *



Hi! 
Please post seller information/ link to selling page and also the other photos needed as stated on page 1 of this thread. Thank you!


----------



## fisha04

Hi please help me authenticate this bag. This is from a private seller. She says she can't send me new photos because the bag is currently in transit to the Philippines, these are photos she took before hand. 

My grandmother has been looking for this bag for a while. She's turning 75 in November and I wanted to get this for her as a present. Personally, I'm not familiar with the Longchamp brand   Should I pursue with the sale? Thanks so much for assistance you can give. Id be so grateful.


----------



## fisha04

fisha04 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag. This is from a private seller. She says she can't send me new photos because the bag is currently in transit to the Philippines, these are photos she took before hand.
> 
> My grandmother has been looking for this bag for a while. She's turning 75 in November and I wanted to get this for her as a present. Personally, I'm not familiar with the Longchamp brand   Should I pursue with the sale? Thanks so much for assistance you can give. Id be so grateful.


----------



## fisha04

fisha04 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag. This is from a private seller. She says she can't send me new photos because the bag is currently in transit to the Philippines, these are photos she took before hand.
> 
> My grandmother has been looking for this bag for a while. She's turning 75 in November and I wanted to get this for her as a present. Personally, I'm not familiar with the Longchamp brand   Should I pursue with the sale? Thanks so much for assistance you can give. Id be so grateful.


----------



## Paula Mayagoitia

HELP HELP HELP
IM ABOUT TO BUY THIS AND I NEED TO KNOW IF ITS AUTHENTIC
Longchamp Le Pliage Néo medium bag in black
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l4878


----------



## goldfish19

Paula Mayagoitia said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> IM ABOUT TO BUY THIS AND I NEED TO KNOW IF ITS AUTHENTIC
> Longchamp Le Pliage Néo medium bag in black
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l4878



It's fake.


----------



## Globe.trotter

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. It is Le Pliage Neo Black in medium size.

I got it from Qoo10 and here's the link of the seller http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...1899-2605-NEO-1699/550257861?selectedOptions=

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Globe.trotter said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. It is Le Pliage Neo Black in medium size.
> 
> I got it from Qoo10 and here's the link of the seller http://list.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...1899-2605-NEO-1699/550257861?selectedOptions=
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3866195
> View attachment 3866196
> View attachment 3866197
> View attachment 3866198
> 
> View attachment 3866199
> View attachment 3866200
> View attachment 3866201
> View attachment 3866202
> View attachment 3866203
> View attachment 3866204


Fake


----------



## Stephg

Hello, is this authentic? 

Large Le Pliage in red


----------



## goldfish19

Stephg said:


> Hello, is this authentic?
> 
> Large Le Pliage in red
> 
> View attachment 3866461
> 
> View attachment 3866462
> 
> View attachment 3866464
> 
> View attachment 3866465
> 
> View attachment 3866466
> 
> View attachment 3866467
> 
> View attachment 3866468
> View attachment 3866469
> 
> View attachment 3866470



Seller info please?


----------



## Stephg

goldfish19 said:


> Seller info please?



Seller: lovegreatdeal
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/172929629172

Seller claims authentic in the listing but something seems off to me. So wanted another opinion, I'm still new to LC.


----------



## Allesta

Hello guys please help me authenthicate this longchamp neo in opera red
i am confuse with the stiching coz there was some burnt thread there



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and some imperfection 
 Please help thanks


----------



## Allesta

more picture


----------



## Allesta

Seller info
http://instagram.com/authenticharlesandkeith


----------



## longchamplover00

Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo my friend is selling it to me she said she bought it from a store in UK 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please Please Please


----------



## longchamplover00

rx4dsoul said:


> @emptiedbottle: Please post better photos. Thanks.


----------



## longchamplover00

nice


----------



## seton

Allesta said:


> Hello guys please help me authenthicate this longchamp neo in opera red
> i am confuse with the stiching coz there was some burnt thread there
> View attachment 3869767
> View attachment 3869767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some imperfection
> Please help thanks



It's fake.


----------



## vee_ciutz

hello can help me authenticate this, i wonder if its as the colour code and size, i know the code and colour can be faked but who knows the code not right with the size or colour, TFYI before 
Model : longchamp planetes , long handle red, medium
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   i Model : longchamp planetes , long handle dark navy blue large


----------



## jeep317

Can anyone verify that this LMCuir pouch is authentic? There is no tag and literally no Longchamp brand name anywhere on the item. As you can see I turned it inside out looking!
Purchased from poshmark -
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...-LM-cuir-makeup-case-59ff1d05e98bd5fcd820078f


----------



## seton

jeep317 said:


> Can anyone verify that this LMCuir pouch is authentic? There is no tag and literally no Longchamp brand name anywhere on the item. As you can see I turned it inside out looking!
> Purchased from poshmark -
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...-LM-cuir-makeup-case-59ff1d05e98bd5fcd820078f




It's gonna be hard to authenticate it when there are no tag on it.

It looks ok to me but it's not suppose to be sold separately. Hence, why no LC markings. It's the pouch that is SUPPOSE to come with the LM Cuir tote. LC eventually sold the pouch separately but they would have the metal plate in the front to distinguish them.


----------



## jeep317

seton said:


> It's gonna be hard to authenticate it when there are no tag on it.
> 
> It looks ok to me but it's not suppose to be sold separately. Hence, why no LC markings. It's the pouch that is SUPPOSE to come with the LM Cuir tote. LC eventually sold the pouch separately but they would have the metal plate in the front to distinguish them.


Thank you so much! When there was no tag or markings I was suspicious. That makes sense now!


----------



## Blossom_lady

Hiii
Few years ago i bought this bag online.  i was silly never check the serial code. And Now im curious to know whether there is such kind of serial code . Please somebody help me. I googled alreay but i never found the code with letter on 5th rows. And what do you call this kind of type? Is it planetes?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hello ladies,
I'm interested in buying this Quadri bag from Poshmark, if it's authentic:
Item: Longchamp Large Quadri, Color Block
Seller: elaineomg (Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Color-Block-Large-Quadri-Satchel-589e046e4225bece1900e608

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Blossom_lady said:


> Hiii
> Few years ago i bought this bag online.  i was silly never check the serial code. And Now im curious to know whether there is such kind of serial code . Please somebody help me. I googled alreay but i never found the code with letter on 5th rows. And what do you call this kind of type? Is it planetes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880704
> View attachment 3880705
> View attachment 3880706
> View attachment 3880707


This is Authentic.  yes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vee_ciutz said:


> hello can help me authenticate this, i wonder if its as the colour code and size, i know the code and colour can be faked but who knows the code not right with the size or colour, TFYI before
> Model : longchamp planetes , long handle red, medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Model : longchamp planetes , long handle dark navy blue large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877662


We really discourage calling out items as real or fake just based on the tag alone. Youll have to post in the proper format and include other photos as stated on the first page. This is for protection  of the buyer, seller, and the authenticators, if in case dispute arises. Thanks.


----------



## Blossom_lady

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.  yes.


Wowww thankyou sooooo much @rx4dsoul .


----------



## Blossom_lady

Blossom_lady said:


> Wowww thankyou sooooo much @rx4dsoul .


Do you know what is the type of my bag? Obviously im not too good in this longchamp bags lol. I just know short handle. Hahahahaha. But my guessed it call planetes medium, short handle? Correct me if im wrong. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Blossom_lady said:


> Do you know what is the type of my bag? Obviously im not too good in this longchamp bags lol. I just know short handle. Hahahahaha. But my guessed it call planetes medium, short handle? Correct me if im wrong. Thanks


Answer is Yes. Yes tis a Planetes in red.


----------



## choi72

Hello Im new here. Please help me authenticate this longchamp.
LC Shopping tote Long handle in Black


----------



## choi72

Sorry for the same pictures, i think my connection is not that good. This is from a friend btw, already used


----------



## icpa

Dear Authenticators,

Please help authenticate this bag. It's a dark brown le pliage with long handles (larger size). I received it as a gift, so no seller or link to auction/item for sale.

Apologies in advance for the poor pic quality. I'm just using my phone's camera.

I can see a "YKK" on the zipper but it's hard to photograph.

Please let me know what other parts of the bag you need to see.













Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Tosa22

Good morning! I found this while thrifting and was wondering it it was authentic? Could someone take a look and if authentic, what style it is?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## seton

choi72 said:


> Sorry for the same pictures, i think my connection is not that good. This is from a friend btw, already used




It's fake. Most Authenticators prefer a link to a listing. I am doing your "friend's" bag as a one time courtesy. Um, welcome to the Purseforum, BTW.


----------



## seton

icpa said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag. It's a dark brown le pliage with long handles (larger size). I received it as a gift, so no seller or link to auction/item for sale.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the poor pic quality. I'm just using my phone's camera.
> 
> I can see a "YKK" on the zipper but it's hard to photograph.
> 
> Please let me know what other parts of the bag you need to see.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!




Your pix are much too dark and blurry for me to say. From what I can see of it tho, it's probably too much trouble to even bother wasting time looking at it any further.


----------



## seton

Tosa22 said:


> Good morning! I found this while thrifting and was wondering it it was authentic? Could someone take a look and if authentic, what style it is?
> Thanks in advance![]



Can you take a clearer pic of the plate in the front and show what the texture of the material outside is like?


----------



## Tosa22

seton said:


> Can you take a clearer pic of the plate in the front and show what the texture of the material outside is like?


Below are two additional pics
 Thanks so much for taking a look!


----------



## CENTURIO

Hello!
 I got this bag and was wondering it it was authentic? Could someone take a look at it and tell me if it is authentic, also what style it is?
Thanks in advance!
regards


----------



## CENTURIO

here are some other pics


----------



## minnie_suzy09

Hello I'm new here. 
Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you. 

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Navy Blue Small Handle
Tag:*
                NMD ST I/02
                LONGCHAMP PARIS
                MADE IN FRANCE
                0967520
                1512578556
*SELLER: given by a friend from thelifestylestore.com.ph



















































*




*
Will wait for your reply. Thank you so much 

- Suzy *


----------



## CENTURIO

sorry I forgot to post this picture


----------



## deeee

Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag?
Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shopping Tote in Loden


----------



## Ameley

Hi I need a verification

The seller claimed that is it overrun authentic

But there are few things that are different, but some look as it is original

Longchamp Le Pilage Cuir
Black
Medium 
 First, 
The inside is Red. 
The zip has YKK but no T and 45
The serial number is 1515937001


----------



## kellikelli

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Large in Black
*Name of the seller*: elenamga (on eBay)
*Item no*.: N/A
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Real-Lon...299950&hash=item25e5954f9d:g:dVYAAOSwzgRWyy~C


----------



## EGBDF

kellikelli said:


> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Large in Black
> *Name of the seller*: elenamga (on eBay)
> *Item no*.: N/A
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Real-Lon...299950&hash=item25e5954f9d:g:dVYAAOSwzgRWyy~C
> 
> View attachment 3888110


Not authentic


----------



## minnie_suzy09

Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you. 

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Navy Blue
Seller: thelifestylestore.com.ph


----------



## thanya

Hello ,please help me authenticate this purse. It's a long handle Longchamp Le Pliage tote bag in black
thank you  ^^


----------



## EGBDF

minnie_suzy09 said:


> Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Navy Blue
> Seller: thelifestylestore.com.ph
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889245
> 
> View attachment 3889242
> 
> View attachment 3889246
> 
> View attachment 3889243
> View attachment 3889241
> View attachment 3889240
> View attachment 3889239
> View attachment 3889237
> View attachment 3889236
> View attachment 3889235


Not authentic


----------



## Greyyie

Dear authenticator,

Pls help me to authenticate this bag soon.
I m not v sure of the exact name for this.
Le pliage cuir? Bon Bon 

THanks.


----------



## Mai88

Hi, please authenticate my bag. I bought it online recently. 
Longchamp embroidered robin red

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## seton

thanya said:


> Hello ,please help me authenticate this purse. It's a long handle Longchamp Le Pliage tote bag in black
> thank you  ^^
> 
> View attachment 3889320
> View attachment 3889321
> View attachment 3889322
> View attachment 3889323
> View attachment 3889324
> View attachment 3889325
> View attachment 3889326
> View attachment 3889327
> View attachment 3889328




It's fake


----------



## seton

deeee said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this bag?
> Longchamp Le Pliage Small Shopping Tote in Loden
> 
> View attachment 3887503
> 
> View attachment 3887504
> 
> View attachment 3887505
> 
> View attachment 3887506
> 
> View attachment 3887507
> 
> View attachment 3887508




Le Pliage Apache.
 I am not really familiar with it but I don't see any red flags.


----------



## seton

CENTURIO said:


> Hello!
> I got this bag and was wondering it it was authentic? Could someone take a look at it and tell me if it is authentic, also what style it is?
> Thanks in advance!
> regards
> View attachment 3886254
> View attachment 3886259



I don't see any red flags.


----------



## seton

Tosa22 said:


> View attachment 3885825
> View attachment 3885828
> 
> Below are two additional pics
> Thanks so much for taking a look!



It's really vintage. It might be from the Derby line but I am not too sure. If you really need to know, you would have to contact LC customer service on their website and follow their instructions for ID.


----------



## Tosa22

seton said:


> It's really vintage. It might be from the Derby line but I am not too sure. If you really need to know, you would have to contact LC customer service on their website and follow their instructions for ID.


@seton Thank you so much! I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mai88

Mai88 said:


> View attachment 3890004
> View attachment 3890004
> View attachment 3890005
> View attachment 3890006
> View attachment 3890007
> View attachment 3890008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please authenticate my bag. I bought it online recently.
> Longchamp embroidered robin red
> 
> Thank you in advanced.



i bought it on ebay as bidding. this is the link:
https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/authentic-Longchamp-embroidered-Robin-Small-Red-/253256842090

Thank you.


----------



## anisamontana

Dear authenticator,

I am seeking your help to authenticate my Longchamp bag. I bought it online, the blue and grey one. Kindly help to take a look. And if it's fake, could you share which part that shows the bag is fake?

Thank you so much for your kind assistance.

The grey one:






The blue one:
View attachment 3891672


----------



## Poofe

Hi there,
I haven’t bought the bag yet. Can anyone kindly confirm if this bag is authentic based on the pics from eBay posting. Below is the link:

New AUTH Longchamp Le Pliage NEO Large Nylon Tote BLACK https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152806030492

TIA!


----------



## seton

Poofe said:


> Hi there,
> I haven’t bought the bag yet. Can anyone kindly confirm if this bag is authentic based on the pics from eBay posting. Below is the link:
> 
> New AUTH Longchamp Le Pliage NEO Large Nylon Tote BLACK https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152806030492
> 
> TIA!




Hi.
Noone can confirm from those pix. Sorry.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hello authenticators, I’m interested in purchasing this bag but wondering if you can let me know whether this bag is authentic or not? 

It’s being offered on poshmark at the following link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-5a235a9ef0137db93a058611 

and here are the only pics I have. 






Thank you very much!


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, please help! Can someone help to authenticate this Longchamp bag? I am interested to purchase it however I am not sure if it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, I have another Longchamp bag which I am also interested to purchase but after doing some research I only found this in navy color on the internet. Can someone help me please? Is this pink Longchamp bag
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 authentic? Thank you!


----------



## seton

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hello authenticators, I’m interested in purchasing this bag but wondering if you can let me know whether this bag is authentic or not?
> 
> It’s being offered on poshmark at the following link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-5a235a9ef0137db93a058611
> 
> and here are the only pics I have.
> View attachment 3899184
> 
> View attachment 3899186
> View attachment 3899187
> View attachment 3899188
> 
> Thank you very much!




There are not enough photos. Sorry.


----------



## sengsouline

Hi if you could please authenticate this longchamp Le Pliage backpack in pinky. I already bought it off eBay since it’s on backorder until January and I need it before Christmas.


----------



## fiyone

Post deleted.


----------



## fiyone

fiyone said:


> *Hello everyone, I’m a newbie and need some help on authenticate this longchamp bag
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small 1512 in black color
> *Name of the seller*: https://shopee.com.my/choconana
> 
> *Item no*.: NIL


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hello, I purchased this bag privately and I’m really hoping it’s authentic. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## intrigue

Hello,

Please help authenticate. TIA. 

Longchamp Pénélope Tote Bag
Private Sale


----------



## sommdarinee

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this bag
Longchamp neo large in military green. Many thanks!


----------



## nadare13

Hi Authenticators! I'm new to this Longchamp Forum... please do help me authenticate this. I recently bought it online (Ebay), hope it's worth it. Thank you for your help!

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Le Pliage Bag "Viva Avant Garde" 20 Yr Anniversary
*Name of the seller*: myamyblue (https://www.ebay.com/usr/myamyblue?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Item no*.: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292353696379
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
The following photos I obtained are solely from the seller and I'm unable to get more pictures unfortunately. Hope this can be suffice to predict its authenticity THANK YOU!


----------



## theluxurydreamer

Hey guys! i just bought this bag yesterday and i'm just wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me thankyou!


----------



## fiyone

I wonder why my post #5137 attachment pictures never shown so I re-post it again.
*I'm not sure the fabric in neo is the same as planetes cause overall this neo feels very soft compared with my planetes. My planetes able to stand on it's own but for this neo it can't.

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small 1512 in black color
*Name of the seller*: https://shopee.com.my/choconana

*Item no*.: NIL


----------



## goldfish19

fiyone said:


> I wonder why my post #5137 attachment pictures never shown so I re-post it again.
> *I'm not sure the fabric in neo is the same as planetes cause overall this neo feels very soft compared with my planetes. My planetes able to stand on it's own but for this neo it can't.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Neo Small 1512 in black color
> *Name of the seller*: https://shopee.com.my/choconana
> 
> *Item no*.: NIL
> 
> View attachment 3904485
> View attachment 3904486
> View attachment 3904487
> View attachment 3904488
> View attachment 3904489
> View attachment 3904490
> View attachment 3904491
> View attachment 3904492
> View attachment 3904493
> View attachment 3904494



This is fake. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

nadare13 said:


> Hi Authenticators! I'm new to this Longchamp Forum... please do help me authenticate this. I recently bought it online (Ebay), hope it's worth it. Thank you for your help!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Le Pliage Bag "Viva Avant Garde" 20 Yr Anniversary
> *Name of the seller*: myamyblue (https://www.ebay.com/usr/myamyblue?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> *Item no*.: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292353696379
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> The following photos I obtained are solely from the seller and I'm unable to get more pictures unfortunately. Hope this can be suffice to predict its authenticity THANK YOU!



This looks fake to me.


----------



## fiyone

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake. Sorry



Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## Aneenf

Hi new member here. Can you pls authenticate this for me? Thanks so much.


----------



## Butterfly24




----------



## Butterfly24

Sorry the info didnt go along with the above post. 
That is a LC neo medium in khaki. Bought for 40 USD only from an IG store. Came with plastic on handles (not perforated), had a dustbag, plastic with yellow sticker, care card. Smells like leather, not chemical-y. Pls helo authenticating. Thanks!


----------



## nadare13

goldfish19 said:


> This looks fake to me.



Awww no can't believe it, there's so much article about it but thank you anyways!


----------



## AP919

Butterfly24 said:


> Sorry the info didnt go along with the above post.
> That is a LC neo medium in khaki. Bought for 40 USD only from an IG store. Came with plastic on handles (not perforated), had a dustbag, plastic with yellow sticker, care card. Smells like leather, not chemical-y. Pls helo authenticating. Thanks!


$40, really?  That bag retailed for $245 + tax.  Either way, no one ever cares about a "yellow sticker or a care card" and no authentic neo comes with a dustbag.  Sorry.

For everyone else, please just search the thread -- AUTHENTIC NEOS DON'T COME WITH DUSTBAGS.  I've said this at least 10 times.  Nylon Le Pliage bags don't come with dustbags either.  Don't patronize sellers who sell bags with them, especially the horrible fakes on eBay.


----------



## StarsEchoWithoutYou

1. LONGCHAMP Red Le Pliage Large Tote
2. Century 21 (online)


----------



## StarsEchoWithoutYou

1. LONGCHAMP Peacock Le Pliage Large
2. Century 21 (online)


----------



## Sinm

Help!!! I found this gorgeous bag in my moms closet and I just need to know what Longchamp bag this is.


Thank you


----------



## seton

Sinm said:


> Help!!! I found this gorgeous bag in my moms closet and I just need to know what Longchamp bag this is.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Foulonne . Check the foulonne thread here.


----------



## seton

StarsEchoWithoutYou said:


> 1. LONGCHAMP Peacock Le Pliage Large
> 2. Century 21 (online)
> View attachment 3906906
> View attachment 3906907
> View attachment 3906908
> View attachment 3906909
> View attachment 3906910


So you bought two bags from century and these are yours photos?


----------



## diamondsfrost

AP919 said:


> $40, really?  That bag retailed for $245 + tax.  Either way, no one ever cares about a "yellow sticker or a care card" and no authentic neo comes with a dustbag.  Sorry.
> 
> For everyone else, please just search the thread -- AUTHENTIC NEOS DON'T COME WITH DUSTBAGS.  I've said this at least 10 times.  Nylon Le Pliage bags don't come with dustbags either.  Don't patronize sellers who sell bags with them, especially the horrible fakes on eBay.



Ones purchased from Neiman Marcus online do come with nondescript dustbags.


----------



## seton

Butterfly24 said:


> View attachment 3905918
> View attachment 3905920
> View attachment 3905921
> View attachment 3905923
> View attachment 3905924
> View attachment 3905925
> View attachment 3905927
> View attachment 3905928
> View attachment 3905929
> View attachment 3905918
> View attachment 3905918
> View attachment 3905920
> View attachment 3905921
> View attachment 3905923
> View attachment 3905924
> View attachment 3905925
> View attachment 3905927
> View attachment 3905928
> View attachment 3905929
> View attachment 3905920
> View attachment 3905920
> View attachment 3905918
> View attachment 3905920
> View attachment 3905921
> View attachment 3905923
> View attachment 3905924
> View attachment 3905925
> View attachment 3905927
> View attachment 3905928
> View attachment 3905929
> View attachment 3905920




It's fake.


----------



## StarsEchoWithoutYou

seton said:


> So you bought two bags from century and these are yours photos?


Yes!


----------



## seton

StarsEchoWithoutYou said:


> Yes!



OK. The Red one looks good. The Peacock is inconclusive either way.


----------



## StarsEchoWithoutYou

seton said:


> OK. The Red one looks good. The Peacock is inconclusive either way.


Thank you for taking the time! I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## taytor_tot

*Name/item description:* Longchamp LePliage NEO
*Name of the seller*: Private Seller
*Link to Photos: *http://******/2oFh57T

Hi there, and thank you for your time.

I received this second-hand, and it appears to check most of the boxes, with one exception: the YKK zipper. The seller claims she purchased it in Chicago at "The Longchamp store." I noticed that there is a Longchamp outlet there, and am curious if the zipper may be sightly different for outlet pieces?

The bottom/back of the YKK zipper looks authentic, just not the side. Otherwise, it has the plastic reinforcement disc inside the front pocket, the tag has a "real" serial number on it, the leather appears to have held up over time, with exeption of the top handles sagging a bit. The seller claims she has run it through the washing machine, which I attributed to the heat stamp on the front possibly being faded due to.

Thanks again, I appreciate your help!


----------



## lilapot

Item: small longchamp neo
Seller: R Matiling on olx

Pls help authenticate.
Seller said it was purchased at Rustan's. The dustbag was purchased seperately. Will be meeting up to buy so any red flags that you see pls let me know.

Thank you so much and Happy Holidays xo


----------



## seton

lilapot said:


> Item: small longchamp neo
> Seller: R Matiling on olx
> 
> Pls help authenticate.
> Seller said it was purchased at Rustan's. The dustbag was purchased seperately. Will be meeting up to buy so any red flags that you see pls let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much and Happy Holidays xo




Very bad fake. Not even close.


----------



## lilapot

seton said:


> Very bad fake. Not even close.


 
Omg thanks so much! I appreciate the help. 

I only believed her because I trust that Rustan's Dept Store only sells authentic items but you never know.


----------



## lilapot

Pls help authenticate this I'm ignorant when it comes to this brand. Thank you so much xx

Longchamp Le Pliage Med SH in Black
Private sale


----------



## msd_bags

lilapot said:


> Omg thanks so much! I appreciate the help.
> 
> I only believed her because I trust that Rustan's Dept Store only sells authentic items but you never know.


Your seller has probably misrepresented where the item was bought.  I'm from the Philippines and I know Rustan's is an authorized seller.


----------



## lilapot

msd_bags said:


> Your seller has probably misrepresented where the item was bought.  I'm from the Philippines and I know Rustan's is an authorized seller.



You're right. I confronted her that I had it authenticated and it turned out fake. She then said  it was her friend's bag and that her friend told her it was from Rustan's. She also told me to just buy from the mall and I think with LC, I should just do that - Rustan's or Greenbelt just to be sure.

Thanks, msd ❤️


----------



## msd_bags

lilapot said:


> You're right. I confronted her that I had it authenticated and it turned out fake. She then said  it was her friend's bag and that her friend told her it was from Rustan's. She also told me to just buy from the mall and I think with LC, I should just do that - Rustan's or Greenbelt just to be sure.
> 
> Thanks, msd ❤️


You're welcome!!

ETA:  Sometimes they have items on sale at Rustan's Gateway Mall


----------



## seton

lilapot said:


> Pls help authenticate this I'm ignorant when it comes to this brand. Thank you so much xx
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Med SH in Black
> Private sale



read the first post and follow the instructions on photos.


----------



## mdukb

mdukb said:


> View attachment 3822587
> View attachment 3822588
> View attachment 3822589
> View attachment 3822587
> View attachment 3822588
> View attachment 3822589
> View attachment 3822590
> View attachment 3822591
> View attachment 3822592
> View attachment 3822593
> View attachment 3822594
> View attachment 3822595
> View attachment 3822596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new here so I am not sure if I am doing this correctly so I apologize in advance! I came across a Longchamp Le Pliage (shopping/small size?) ((I'm not entirely familiar with Longchamp!)) at a Goodwill Outlet store. I paid something like $0.75 for it (they sell by the pound), so I won't be heartbroken if it is not authentic! If it is though, I certainly want to make use of it since it appears to be in pretty good condition. I looked around and tried to "authenticate" myself, and according to a lot of blogs and forums, I appears I have an older model perhaps! I would however appreciate a second (or this!) opinion.  Thank you!  Also, there were no little tags I could find inside.


It's been a while with no response so I thought I'd try here again to see if anyone was willing to help me out!


----------



## AP919

mdukb said:


> It's been a while with no response so I thought I'd try here again to see if anyone was willing to help me out!



No one else has answered, and I'm not an official authenticator, but there are a few things that give me pause, though I'm not as good with the older models as I am with the newer ones.  However, as you said, you only paid 75 cents!


----------



## koalabebe

Hi dears,
Will you please help me authenticate this le pliage neo large shopper in navy? The front snap button looked dull (not as shiny silver) compared to my le pliage cuir. Please let me know soon. Thanks a lot.


----------



## koalabebe

Sorry, I have a couple more photos of the bag.
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## AP919

koalabebe said:


> Sorry, I have a couple more photos of the bag.
> Please help. Thanks.



Please follow the format on page 1, i.e. seller information.


----------



## koalabebe

Sorry for the confusion. New to this.
It's a Le pliage neo, large tote bag, in navy.
Sorry, I don't have seller info as my friend bought it and was gifted to me.
Please let me know if you need more info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AP919

koalabebe said:


> Sorry for the confusion. New to this.
> It's a Le pliage neo, large tote bag, in navy.
> Sorry, I don't have seller info as my friend bought it and was gifted to me.
> Please let me know if you need more info. Thanks for your help.



Unfortunately, most of the authenticators won't authenticate gifts, for various reasons. 

I'm not an official authenticator, so I can't really render an opinion, but I don't know where the authenticators have been.  However, while most things look good, I do see one or two things that give me pause, so I'm really not sure.  I can't say anything definitively, like when something screams fake, so all I can really say is that it might be fake (a really good one) or it is real, but again, I can't render an official opinion, but the authenticators have been notably absent for weeks now, save for one post from @seton.


----------



## AP919

koalabebe said:


> Sorry for the confusion. New to this.
> It's a Le pliage neo, large tote bag, in navy.
> Sorry, I don't have seller info as my friend bought it and was gifted to me.
> Please let me know if you need more info. Thanks for your help.



Unfortunately, most of the authenticators won't authenticate gifts, for various reasons.  

I'm not an official authenticator, so I can't really render an opinion, but I don't know where the authenticators have been.  However, while most things look good, I do see one or two things that give me pause, so I'm really not sure.  I can't say anything definitively, like when something screams fake, so all I can really say is that it might be fake (a really good one) or it is real, but again, I can't render an official opinion, but the authenticators have been notably absent for weeks now, save for a post from @seton.


----------



## koalabebe

AP919 said:


> Unfortunately, most of the authenticators won't authenticate gifts, for various reasons.
> 
> I'm not an official authenticator, so I can't really render an opinion, but I don't know where the authenticators have been.  However, while most things look good, I do see one or two things that give me pause, so I'm really not sure.  I can't say anything definitively, like when something screams fake, so all I can really say is that it might be fake (a really good one) or it is real, but again, I can't render an official opinion, but the authenticators have been notably absent for weeks now, save for one post from @seton.


Thank you for your opinion. I will let my friend know she might have bought a fake bag.  I wouldn't use fake things. Thanks again.


----------



## AP919

koalabebe said:


> Thank you for your opinion. I will let my friend know she might have bought a fake bag.  I wouldn't use fake things. Thanks again.


Like I said, most things check, but there are one or two things that cause me hesitation -- only minor things and they can vary.  I would ask her where she got it.


----------



## vesna

Hi dear girls, please help with this one , thanks in advance
*Name/item description:* NWT Longchamp Le Pliage Small Handbag (Blue Mist) US$95
*Name of the seller*: pklusa118_dba_limitless_fashion_n_luxuries
*Link : *https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## EGBDF

vesna said:


> Hi dear girls, please help with this one , thanks in advance
> *Name/item description:* NWT Longchamp Le Pliage Small Handbag (Blue Mist) US$95
> *Name of the seller*: pklusa118_dba_limitless_fashion_n_luxuries
> *Link : *https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Small-Handbag-Blue-Mist-US-95/152847461693?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Looks ok


----------



## lotnot

Can you please tell me if you think this croc grey Roseau is real. The toggle is a grey colour instead of the usual silver which is making me suspicious. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

koalabebe said:


> Hi dears,
> Will you please help me authenticate this le pliage neo large shopper in navy? The front snap button looked dull (not as shiny silver) compared to my le pliage cuir. Please let me know soon. Thanks a lot.



Looks okay to me.


----------



## rettaschild123

Please authenticate this bag:
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote in Large color Navy Part#1
Name of seller: cherrydowning (on ebay)
Link#1: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcham...y-blue-/263371336265?txnId#vi__app-cvip-panel
Link#2:


----------



## goldfish19

rettaschild123 said:


> Please authenticate this bag:
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote in Large color Navy Part#1
> Name of seller: cherrydowning (on ebay)
> Link#1: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcham...y-blue-/263371336265?txnId#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Link#2:




Not enough photos


----------



## rettaschild123

Sorry if it wasn't enough photos the first time
Please authenticate this bag:
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote in Large color Navy Part#1
Name of seller: cherrydowning (on eBay)
Link#1: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag-Navy-blue-/263371336265?txnId#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## rettaschild123

Sorry if it wasn't enough photos the first time
Please authenticate this bag:
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote in Large color Navy Part#2
Name of seller: cherrydowning (on eBay)
Link#1: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag-Navy-blue-/263371336265?txnId#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## goldfish19

rettaschild123 said:


> Sorry if it wasn't enough photos the first time
> Please authenticate this bag:
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote in Large color Navy Part#1
> Name of seller: cherrydowning (on eBay)
> Link#1: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag-Navy-blue-/263371336265?txnId#vi__app-cvip-panel


It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Yunurul

Hello everyone, ive bought this bag from qoo10. Can anyone help to assure me that this bag is the real deal? Many thanks!

*Name/item description: *DESIGN:1621 SERIES / COLOR:A56 PEACOCK
*Name of the seller*: Via Como 7
*Link : https://m.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=438706510*


----------



## Yunurul

Yunurul said:


> Hello everyone, ive bought this bag from qoo10. Can anyone help to assure me that this bag is the real deal? Many thanks!
> 
> *Name/item description: *DESIGN:1621 SERIES / COLOR:A56 PEACOCK
> *Name of the seller*: Via Como 7
> *Link : https://m.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=438706510*
> 
> View attachment 3926220
> View attachment 3926221
> View attachment 3926224
> View attachment 3926225
> View attachment 3926227
> View attachment 3926228
> View attachment 3926230
> View attachment 3926231



More photos  thanks everyone!


----------



## AP919

Yunurul said:


> More photos  thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926252
> View attachment 3926253



Your photos are really, really blurry.  They need to be clear.   But I'm going to defer to @goldfish19, @seton, @EGBDF before I tell you to not take more...


----------



## Yunurul

AP919 said:


> Your photos are really, really blurry.  They need to be clear.   But I'm going to defer to @goldfish19, @seton, @EGBDF before I tell you to not take more...



Hmm.. I thought they're quite sharp.. Or maybe my eyes are a little strained posting this in the dark haha.. Sure, if it's too blurry i can retake the photos tmr if needed.


----------



## Whatamidoing

Item:longchamp le pliage neo
Colour:graphite
Listing number:151578897


----------



## vesna

EGBDF said:


> Looks ok


thanks a lot


----------



## vesna

I have another, unusual design, never seen this before and looks interesting:
*Name/item description:* Longchamp Le Pliage Green Brown Leather Trim Large Travel Bag & Nylon Zip Case
*Name of the seller*: jewelsunderthesea 
*Link : *https://www.ebay.ca/itm/292399554023?ul_noapp=true

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bagcoolie

Dear autheticators 

I just bought this online and am wondering if this could be a fake. I should be consulted you prior to purchasing but only located this page after purchase. 

It is a large Le Pliage

Here are the photos and if insufficient for a conclusive opinion, please let me know. Thanks tons in advance


----------



## goldfish19

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3929010
> View attachment 3929011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear autheticators
> 
> I just bought this online and am wondering if this could be a fake. I should be consulted you prior to purchasing but only located this page after purchase.
> 
> It is a large Le Pliage
> 
> Here are the photos and if insufficient for a conclusive opinion, please let me know. Thanks tons in advance



Not enough photos. Please refer to previous answered posts or the first page for guidelines.


----------



## goldfish19

Whatamidoing said:


> Item:longchamp le pliage neo
> Colour:graphite
> Listing number:151578897



Please post seller information.


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

Hi I'm not looking for an authentication per se but i just want to get an opinion  on a the LC Le Pliage i impulsively bought on poshmark. I of course did all my research after my impulse buy and now if i purchased an authentic bag. 
The girl says its authentic but she also claims the bag is "Deep Red" and i now from my research that it can't be deep red because the inside lining is black. The color would have to be "Garnet" right? Ive been trying to look at other lp's in garnet to compare but cant find much since i now know that its a new color from this past season. I only paid $30 buts $30 too many imo. Anyway, I'll leave the link and hopefully someone can give me some insight. Thanks.

https://bnc.lt/focc/90IKJOybAJ


----------



## seton

Lucyinthskyy said:


> Hi I'm not looking for an authentication per se but i just want to get an opinion  on a the LC Le Pliage i impulsively bought on poshmark. I of course did all my research after my impulse buy and now if i purchased an authentic bag.
> The girl says its authentic but she also claims the bag is "Deep Red" and i now from my research that it can't be deep red because the inside lining is black. The color would have to be "Garnet" right? Ive been trying to look at other lp's in garnet to compare but cant find much since i now know that its a new color from this past season. I only paid $30 buts $30 too many imo. Anyway, I'll leave the link and hopefully someone can give me some insight. Thanks.
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/90IKJOybAJ




Um, I would get it authenticated if I were you. Plz follow the guidelines in the first post.


----------



## seton

vesna said:


> I have another, unusual design, never seen this before and looks interesting:
> *Name/item description:* Longchamp Le Pliage Green Brown Leather Trim Large Travel Bag & Nylon Zip Case
> *Name of the seller*: jewelsunderthesea
> *Link : *https://www.ebay.ca/itm/292399554023?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thanks in advance



It's an older version of what is known on SM as the Jerusha Diaper Bag. It was discontinued about 2 yrs ago altogether.


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

OPPWQ


seton said:


> Um, I would get it authenticated if I were you. Plz follow the guidelines in the first post.


Hi. I actually dont have the bag yet but i really just wanted to know if the bag i purchased is in the color garnet. 
Bag- LC Le Pliage Medium
Color- Deep Red? I think it might be Garnet though.
Seller- azanchi ( Poshmark)
Link- https://bnc.lt/focc/90IKJOybAJ


----------



## seton

lotnot said:


> Can you please tell me if you think this croc grey Roseau is real. The toggle is a grey colour instead of the usual silver which is making me suspicious. Thank you.



Not enough photos.
LC did Roseaus with gunmetal toggles a while ago so that is NOT enough to go on.


----------



## seton

Lucyinthskyy said:


> OPPWQ
> 
> Hi. I actually dont have the bag yet but i really just wanted to know if the bag i purchased is in the color garnet.
> Bag- LC Le Pliage Medium
> Color- Deep Red? I think it might be Garnet though.
> Seller- azanchi ( Poshmark)
> Link- https://bnc.lt/focc/90IKJOybAJ




It can be any number of colors that LC has produced. If you want to know what color it is, you will have to follow the first post.


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

seton said:


> It can be any number of colors that LC has produced. If you want to know what color it is, you will have to follow the first post.


Well thanks anyway. I can not follow the format because i do not have the bag in my possesion . It is in the mail so i can not get the pics of the other features. I just wanted some insight before hand. I'll repost when i have the bag in my possession. Have a good night.


----------



## Bagcoolie

goldfish19 said:


> Not enough photos. Please refer to previous answered posts or the first page for guidelines.


Thanks so much. Am on the road thus was tardy earlier. Hope these photos will be helpful in your assessment. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## goldfish19

Bagcoolie said:


> Thanks so much. Am on the road thus was tardy earlier. Hope these photos will be helpful in your assessment. Thanks a lot in advance



It's fake. Sorry


----------



## Bagcoolie

goldfish19 said:


> It's fake. Sorry


OMG ! I feel so foolish ! What was the giveaway so I will not repeat the same mistake. I dont like to be caught using a fake bag ...


----------



## vesna

seton said:


> It's an older version of what is known on SM as the Jerusha Diaper Bag. It was discontinued about 2 yrs ago altogether.



thanks soooo much  for taking your time to show me the videos, hug !!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Could someone please authenticate this bag? It was found at a thrift store. Thank you.


----------



## seton

Shelby33 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag? It was found at a thrift store. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931339


Authentic.


----------



## Shelby33

Thank you! 


seton said:


> Authentic.


----------



## Shelby33

seton said:


> Authentic.


Do you have any idea how old it may be?


----------



## seton

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have any idea how old it may be?



I can guess but if you really want to know, contact longchamp.com CS with the numbers starting with 168 and they will tell you what season it's from.


----------



## Shelby33

seton said:


> I can guess but if you really want to know, contact longchamp.com CS with the numbers starting with 168 and they will tell you what season it's from.


Thank you!


----------



## Candy-candy

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


Hello!
I bought this bag many years ago (more than 6-7) from a shop on the island I live that was selling real fur coats etc. and had some Longchamp pieces as well.I am considering selling her to fund another bag so I would like to be sure that she is authentic. I am not familiar with the brand at all unfortunately so I don’t know the name of the bag. I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this bag. I have no idea how much I bought her back then(could be around 300-500€) as the seller said the fur is real hence the high price. Could be more.I honestly don’t remember.. If the bag proves to be authentic could someone tell me how much I should sell her? Thank you in advance for your kind help. I hope I manage to upload my photos properly.(new to that, too!!)


----------



## Candy-candy

Candy-candy said:


> View attachment 3932101
> View attachment 3932100
> View attachment 3932099
> View attachment 3932098
> View attachment 3932095
> View attachment 3932093
> View attachment 3932094
> View attachment 3932090
> View attachment 3932086
> View attachment 3932087
> View attachment 3932101
> 
> Hello!
> I bought this bag many years ago (more than 6-7) from a shop on the island I live that was selling real fur coats etc. and had some Longchamp pieces as well.I am considering selling her to fund another bag so I would like to be sure that she is authentic. I am not familiar with the brand at all unfortunately so I don’t know the name of the bag. I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this bag. I have no idea how much I bought her back then(could be around 300-500€) as the seller said the fur is real hence the high price. Could be more.I honestly don’t remember.. If the bag proves to be authentic could someone tell me how much I should sell her? Thank you in advance for your kind help. I hope I manage to upload my photos properly.(new to that, too!!)


I couldn’t upload all my photos properly. Maybe you are able to check all of them in this link? I am terrible with technology, sorry!!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l8y9nuh8r2wzbwx/AADwznD3tLtN7x-SBmCloUhMa?dl=0


----------



## Yenkluu

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Birdcage Aux Oiseaux Large Tote Limited Edition
*Name of the seller*: gurlsaved
*Item no*.: 
152862834679
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...arge-Tote-Lagoon-Limited-Edition/152862834679

I've been looking for this tote everywhere! I'm hopeful it's authentic! Thank you so much for your time authenticating!


----------



## seton

Candy-candy said:


> View attachment 3932101
> View attachment 3932100
> View attachment 3932099
> View attachment 3932098
> View attachment 3932095
> View attachment 3932093
> View attachment 3932094
> View attachment 3932090
> View attachment 3932086
> View attachment 3932087
> View attachment 3932101
> 
> Hello!
> I bought this bag many years ago (more than 6-7) from a shop on the island I live that was selling real fur coats etc. and had some Longchamp pieces as well.I am considering selling her to fund another bag so I would like to be sure that she is authentic. I am not familiar with the brand at all unfortunately so I don’t know the name of the bag. I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this bag. I have no idea how much I bought her back then(could be around 300-500€) as the seller said the fur is real hence the high price. Could be more.I honestly don’t remember.. If the bag proves to be authentic could someone tell me how much I should sell her? Thank you in advance for your kind help. I hope I manage to upload my photos properly.(new to that, too!!)




*Authentic*. It's from *AW 2005*.
I don't advise on prices.


----------



## seton

Yenkluu said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Birdcage Aux Oiseaux Large Tote Limited Edition
> *Name of the seller*: gurlsaved
> *Item no*.:
> 152862834679
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...arge-Tote-Lagoon-Limited-Edition/152862834679
> 
> I've been looking for this tote everywhere! I'm hopeful it's authentic! Thank you so much for your time authenticating!




The pix arent that great but I see no red flags.


----------



## Candy-candy

seton said:


> *Authentic*. It's from *AW 2005*.
> I don't advise on prices.


Thank you so much indeed for your help! I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## Hellof

*Hello Authenticators, need your help to check on this item

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Black Medium
*Name of the seller*: https://web.facebook.com/AuthenticResells
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## vvei

*hi,bag experts.....*
please help me to authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo medium(navy). it’s authentic or fake. 
*
if it’s fake,could you tell me which part are they. *_thanks in advance_


----------



## seton

Hellof said:


> *Hello Authenticators, need your help to check on this item
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Black Medium
> *Name of the seller*: https://web.facebook.com/AuthenticResells
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> View attachment 3932925
> View attachment 3932926
> View attachment 3932927
> View attachment 3932928
> View attachment 3932929
> View attachment 3932930
> View attachment 3932931





FAKE


----------



## seton

vvei said:


> *hi,bag experts.....*
> please help me to authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo medium(navy). it’s authentic or fake.
> *
> if it’s fake,could you tell me which part are they. *_thanks in advance_
> View attachment 3932970
> View attachment 3932969
> View attachment 3932968
> View attachment 3932966
> View attachment 3932965
> View attachment 3932958
> View attachment 3932959
> View attachment 3932955




Read the first post


----------



## vvei

seton said:


> Read the first post



so,it’s fake...
thank you so much for your help


----------



## fdenielle

Hi. Please help me authenticate my Longchamp Neo Medium

Item: Longchamp Neo Medium
Seller: Forgot the name but I bought this through Shopee.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## seton

fdenielle said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate my Longchamp Neo Medium
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Medium
> Seller: Forgot the name but I bought this through Shopee.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3935791
> 
> View attachment 3935792
> 
> View attachment 3935794
> 
> View attachment 3935795
> 
> View attachment 3935796
> 
> View attachment 3935797



Fake


----------



## Eggyonplate

Hi Can help me authentic this? Seller claims that this is authentic from factory oulet. Thank you!


----------



## TropicsFrau

*
Good evening! Can you please help me in authenticating the item?  I bought this online and since the nearest Longchamp distributor doesn’t carry this line, I have nothing to compare it to. Would greatly appreciate your help! 


Item: Le Pliage Cuir XS backpack
Seller: Alamodebags





















*

* 
















*


----------



## TropicsFrau

*

Good evening! Can you please help me in authenticating the item?  I bought this online and since the nearest distributor doesn’t carry this line, i have nothing to compare it to. Would greatly appreciate your help! 


Item: Le Pliage Cuir XS backpack
Seller: Alamodebags*

*

View attachment 3937891


View attachment 3937893


View attachment 3937892


View attachment 3937894



View attachment 3937895



View attachment 3937896

*















*

*


----------



## TropicsFrau

*


Good evening! Can you please help me in authenticating the item?  I bought this online and since the nearest distributor doesn’t carry this line, i have nothing to compare it to. Would greatly appreciate your help! 


Item: Le Pliage Cuir XS backpack
Seller: Alamodebags



View attachment 3937891


View attachment 3937893


View attachment 3937892


View attachment 3937894



View attachment 3937895



View attachment 3937896



View attachment 3937918



View attachment 3937917



View attachment 3937919



View attachment 3937920









*

*

*


----------



## seton

Eggyonplate said:


> Hi Can help me authentic this? Seller claims that this is authentic from factory oulet. Thank you!




Seller link?


----------



## seton

TropicsFrau said:


> *
> 
> Good evening! Can you please help me in authenticating the item?  I bought this online and since the nearest distributor doesn’t carry this line, i have nothing to compare it to. Would greatly appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Cuir XS backpack
> Seller: Alamodebags
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937896
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937918
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937917
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937919
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *




Fake


----------



## Eggyonplate

seton said:


> Seller link?


Hi Seton,
seller link here: https://sg.carousell.com/inbox/248567700/
bag: 
*Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir*
appreciate your reply


----------



## Eggyonplate

seton said:


> Seller link?


Hi Seton.

Seller link: https://sg.carousell.com/inbox/248567700/
bags: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir*

Appreciate your reply


----------



## seton

Eggyonplate said:


> Hi Seton.
> 
> Seller link: https://sg.carousell.com/inbox/248567700/
> bags: *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir*
> 
> Appreciate your reply




That link does not work for me but I guess it doesn't matter. I would stay far away if I were you.


----------



## Yenkluu

seton said:


> The pix arent that great but I see no red flags.



Thank you so much!! I got to purchase it!!!


----------



## Eggyonplate

seton said:


> That link does not work for me but I guess it doesn't matter. I would stay far away if I were you.


Thank you so much and i will avoid this. 

how about this
seller: https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LOCAL-SG-SELLER-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-NEO-FREE-DELIVERY/540048260
bag: l*e Pliage Neo Medium Handbag (1515)
is it authentic? aprreciate ur help to authentic this. *


----------



## TropicsFrau

seton said:


> Fake



Thank you so much for your help! May I ask what gave it away?


----------



## seton

Eggyonplate said:


> Thank you so much and i will avoid this.
> 
> how about this
> seller: https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LOCAL-SG-SELLER-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-NEO-FREE-DELIVERY/540048260
> bag: l*e Pliage Neo Medium Handbag (1515)
> is it authentic? aprreciate ur help to authentic this. *




Fake.


----------



## Eggyonplate

seton said:


> Fake.


Thank you for your help! aprreciate this


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi
Could you give me some help on this one?
THANK YOUUUUU


----------



## seton

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi
> Could you give me some help on this one?
> THANK YOUUUUU




Are these your pix? You need to show all the marks where it says Longchamp as well as any tag saying country of origin.


----------



## Miramar168

[C[/CODE]

Hello! I’d like to get this bag authenticated:
It’s a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Gunmetal.
I got at a resale shop. These are my own pictures.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## seton

Miramar168 said:


> [C[/CODE]
> 
> Hello! I’d like to get this bag authenticated:
> It’s a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Gunmetal.
> I got at a resale shop. These are my own pictures.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3941883



Authentic


----------



## Christine_wu

Hi everyone!
Can you help me to authenticate this?
This is my first Longchamp bag. 

• Bag: Le Pliage Neo Small Long Handle
• Color: Black
• Seller: Instagram @storebagus 
(What I believe is that they are a reseller who sells the authentic stuff. They bought the goods directly from US and they have their small store in Indonesia)
• Price: USD 115

But my feeling is not really good about this bag because of the tag. It is not like the usual tag. 

I would really appreciate to those who can help me for this


----------



## Miramar168

seton said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much! Excited to use it


----------



## danimal

please check out and authenticate.

purchased at a second hand store. don't know the style name.
thank you in advance!


----------



## seton

danimal said:


> View attachment 3943901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] please check out and authenticate.
> 
> purchased at a second hand store. don't know the style name.
> thank you in advance!




Authentic


----------



## danimal

seton said:


> Authentic


fantastic! thank you! you wouldn't happen to know the name of this style, would you?


----------



## lilapot

Hi!

Bought this from a friend. She said it was originally from duty Free Tokyo. I love the navy blue color but i cant seem to capture it on my iphone cam. Color keeps changing with every shot 

Can anyone help authenticate pls?  thanks so much x


----------



## Christine_wu

Hi everyone!
Can you help me to authenticate this?
This is my first Longchamp bag. 

• Le Pliage Neo Small Long Handle
• Color: Black
• Seller: Instagram @storebagus 
• Price: USD 115

But my feeling is not really good about this bag because of the tag. It is not like the usual tag. 

Thanks


----------



## Christine_wu

Here is the tag. 
It doesnt look like the usual tag.

Thank you.


----------



## seton

lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> Bought this from a friend. She said it was originally from duty Free Tokyo. I love the navy blue color but i cant seem to capture it on my iphone cam. Color keeps changing with every shot
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate pls?  thanks so much x



It looks ok.


----------



## lilapot

seton said:


> It looks ok.


Thamk you


----------



## LV&Evie

Can you please help authenticate?   My photos are not the best, but it was hard to capture the heatstamp with my camera even though I can see it perfectly IRL.   

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Type M  (Medium Short Handle in a Magenta color-way)
*Name of the seller*: elotz13
*Item no*.: 202179924339
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...ackable-Tote-Purse-Bag-VERY-NICE/202179924339

My pics:


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mirammmmel

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake.


----------



## Tosa22

mirammmmel said:


> Fake.


Thanks for looking. I appreciate it.


----------



## LV&Evie

Bump.  Could someone check mine please?   Post #5258, the pink one.   I just don't want it to get lost and forgotten.  TIA!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi 

Can the authentication team kindly help authenticate this shown in the below link 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Limited-...-Tote-Vahram-Muratyan-Red-Paris-/273016882484

Thanks a lot

S


----------



## seton

LV&Evie said:


> Bump.  Could someone check mine please?   Post #5258, the pink one.   I just don't want it to get lost and forgotten.  TIA!!!


'
There is something unusual about it which is why noone is answering. I don't have my files and notes with me and won't for 3 wks so I cannot identify it.


----------



## seton

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## mirammmmel

seton said:


> '
> There is something unusual about it which is why noone is answering. I don't have my files and notes with me and won't for 3 wks so I cannot identify it.



Yes I thought so too! [emoji848]


----------



## seton

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can the authentication team kindly help authenticate this shown in the below link
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Limited-...-Tote-Vahram-Muratyan-Red-Paris-/273016882484
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> S



I am not sure anyone will respond. Seller's photos are not that great and it's a new style. For myself, I would need to check the features of the NYC version to verify it and I don't have time to do that.


----------



## LV&Evie

seton said:


> '
> There is something unusual about it which is why noone is answering. I don't have my files and notes with me and won't for 3 wks so I cannot identify it.



What is unusual about it?  If you need more or better quality pictures, I can certainly try to accommodate.


----------



## seton

LV&Evie said:


> What is unusual about it?  If you need more or better quality pictures, I can certainly try to accommodate.




It's classified. Thanks anyway but more pix is not the answer.


----------



## LV&Evie

seton said:


> It's classified. Thanks anyway but more pix is not the answer.


Ok.  Figures I would get the bag that would stump people.


----------



## Tosa22

seton said:


> Fake


Thanks for taking a look. I appreciate it.


----------



## purple11

Hi, kindly authenticate the bag below:

1. Name/Item description: LP Neo Medium Short Handle 
2. Name of seller: Stylecapitalph 
3. Color: Pebble grey
4. Link to photos from Online fb and IG seller: https://www.facebook.com/stylecapitalph/


----------



## lilapot

Hi!

A friend is selling this to me. Said it was bought in France. 

Item name: Longchamp Neo in black small size
She has an IG: abooobotpreloved

Pls help confirmif this is authentic?

Thanks, ladies! Really appreciate the help xo


----------



## lilapot

Photos of the care card
Thank you xx


----------



## Zombie Girl

Christine_wu said:


> Here is the tag.
> It doesnt look like the usual tag.
> 
> Thank you.



I am curious as well. I purchased a medium LP Neo from Sands Point Shop and the tag is similar. 


My tag:


----------



## Joannalym

Please help to authtenticate this LC cuir mini. Thanks. Real or fake?


----------



## LV&Evie

Ok I'm back with a new authentication request.   Just discovered Longchamp, sort of going on a binge. 

*Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Tote grey flannel Small
*Name of the seller*: danle_58
*Item no*.:  273044889495
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-grey-flannel-Small/273044889495

My photos upon arrival:


----------



## seton

LV&Evie said:


> Ok I'm back with a new authentication request.   Just discovered Longchamp, sort of going on a binge.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Tote grey flannel Small
> *Name of the seller*: danle_58
> *Item no*.:  273044889495
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-grey-flannel-Small/273044889495
> 
> My photos upon arrival:





Authentic


----------



## LV&Evie

seton said:


> Authentic


Woo!  Thank you!!


----------



## lilapot

lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> A friend is selling this to me. Said it was bought in France.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Neo in black small size
> She has an IG: abooobotpreloved
> 
> Pls help confirmif this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks, ladies! Really appreciate the help xo



Hi Seton! Any thoughts on this? Sorry if the pics are not that clear. once I get the bag, i can provide pics of my own but based on the current uploaded pics, do you see any red flags?

Sorry for the hassles 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Joannalym

Joannalym said:


> Please help to authtenticate this LC cuir mini. Thanks. Real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952491
> View attachment 3952490
> View attachment 3952489


Can anyone help me on this? This is my first post. Not sure if I am posting correctly.


----------



## seton

Joannalym said:


> Can anyone help me on this? This is my first post. Not sure if I am posting correctly.


Read the first post and take better and more photos.


----------



## venice888

hi , please kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp neo small size.
Bought it from online seller.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

LV&Evie said:


> Can you please help authenticate?   My photos are not the best, but it was hard to capture the heatstamp with my camera even though I can see it perfectly IRL.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Type M  (Medium Short Handle in a Magenta color-way)
> *Name of the seller*: elotz13
> *Item no*.: 202179924339
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...ackable-Tote-Purse-Bag-VERY-NICE/202179924339
> 
> My pics:



Looks good to me.


----------



## venice888

venice888 said:


> hi , please kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp neo small size.
> Bought it from online seller.
> Thank you in advance.


more photos


----------



## goldfish19

venice888 said:


> hi , please kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp neo small size.
> Bought it from online seller.
> Thank you in advance.



Please post seller information.


----------



## goldfish19

purple11 said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate the bag below:
> 
> 1. Name/Item description: LP Neo Medium Short Handle
> 2. Name of seller: Stylecapitalph
> 3. Color: Pebble grey
> 4. Link to photos from Online fb and IG seller: https://www.facebook.com/stylecapitalph/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> View attachment 3950348
> View attachment 3950349
> View attachment 3950348
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> View attachment 3950348
> View attachment 3950349
> View attachment 3950350
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950345
> View attachment 3950347
> View attachment 3950348
> View attachment 3950349
> View attachment 3950350




This is fake, in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

lilapot said:


> Hi!
> 
> A friend is selling this to me. Said it was bought in France.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Neo in black small size
> She has an IG: abooobotpreloved
> 
> Pls help confirmif this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks, ladies! Really appreciate the help xo



Everything looks good except for one minor detail. Is the bag in your possession?


----------



## goldfish19

Joannalym said:


> Please help to authtenticate this LC cuir mini. Thanks. Real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952491
> View attachment 3952490
> View attachment 3952489



Please post seller information and also photos that have higher resolution.


----------



## venice888

goldfish19 said:


> Please post seller information.


hi here is the link 
https://www.lazada.com.my/100-authe...l?spm=a2o4k.seller.list.6.5a2ede25tj06ca&mp=1


----------



## goldfish19

LV&Evie said:


> Can you please help authenticate?   My photos are not the best, but it was hard to capture the heatstamp with my camera even though I can see it perfectly IRL.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Type M  (Medium Short Handle in a Magenta color-way)
> *Name of the seller*: elotz13
> *Item no*.: 202179924339
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...ackable-Tote-Purse-Bag-VERY-NICE/202179924339
> 
> My pics:



On second thought, can you please post a very clear photo of the plastic tag? No blur, zoomed in, natural light. Thanks!


----------



## Bagcoolie

seton said:


> I am not sure anyone will respond. Seller's photos are not that great and it's a new style. For myself, I would need to check the features of the NYC version to verify it and I don't have time to do that.


Thank you for th3 reply and I will just refrain from this bag for now. Thank you again


----------



## LV&Evie

goldfish19 said:


> On second thought, can you please post a very clear photo of the plastic tag? No blur, zoomed in, natural light. Thanks!



Here are two.  












Also just curious, I know the code has the letters CT in it, which I take it is not typical for Longchamp.  I did a search on the forum though, and came up with this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hamp-please-refer-to-1st-post.224270/page-163) that said sometimes the letters in the code can mean its for a specialty market. Is this true?  Sometimes I see bags with codes that otherwise check out except for the letters which throw me off.


----------



## lilapot

goldfish19 said:


> Everything looks good except for one minor detail. Is the bag in your possession?



Thank you, goldfish19!

Here are some photos I took myself. I love this bag! I compared this to my mall-bought neo and there are some minor diff on inside pocket stitching and the zip where it says "longchamp". The back of the zips are the same. Could it be because this was made in china while the other one was made in Tunisia? 

Thanks again ❤️


----------



## lilapot

Tried to take clearer photos.

PS pls note that the booklet was left inside the interior pocket on the second to the last pic of my post above

Thanks again xo


----------



## Hellof

*Dear authenticators seton, thank you so much for replying my previous post. As the previous bag was fake one, so I bought another from a warehouse sales. I hope this one will be good!

Name/item description/specific item Longchamp Neo Medium
Name of the seller: A warehouse sales hosted by FH Club
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :







*


----------



## seton

Hellof said:


> *Dear authenticators seton, thank you so much for replying my previous post. As the previous bag was fake one, so I bought another from a warehouse sales. I hope this one will be good!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item Longchamp Neo Medium
> Name of the seller: A warehouse sales hosted by FH Club
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :*



Fake. 
This is the LAST TIME I will be responding to one of your requests. I do not help people who keep making the same mistakes hoping for a different outcome. 

“The definition of* insanity* is doing the *same thing* over and over again, but expecting *different results*.” - Albert Einstein

Also, I do not care about people who only come to this forum to use this thread. Have a nice day.


----------



## jbsoton

Hello everyone, please help me authenticate this bag, thank you so much!
*
Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Navy
*Name of the seller*: ghelyer22
*Item no*.: 263458533642
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pilage-Navy-/263458533642?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Y0Z1daXEECdep5oMdjFYwHGJcyo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## seton

jbsoton said:


> Hello everyone, please help me authenticate this bag, thank you so much!
> *
> Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Navy
> *Name of the seller*: ghelyer22
> *Item no*.: 263458533642
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pilage-Navy-/263458533642?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Y0Z1daXEECdep5oMdjFYwHGJcyo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 3958452
> View attachment 3958453
> View attachment 3958454
> View attachment 3958455
> View attachment 3958457
> View attachment 3958458
> View attachment 3958459
> View attachment 3958460
> View attachment 3958491
> View attachment 3958494



Authentic


----------



## jbsoton

seton said:


> Authentic



Hi seton, thank you so much for your time and expertise.
I have another bag that I just bought from eBay, please help me authenticate this one too  I think if this bag is authentic it must be quite old (because it says Made in France). And I can't find the plastic tag inside. That's why I've been so confused . Thank you in advance!

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage medium sized Backpack in Beige
*Name of the seller*: darlingjo
*Item no*.: 282820104596
*Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-medium-sized-beige-zipped-backpack-039-Pliages-039-collection-/282820104596?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Y0Z1daXEECdep5oMdjFYwHGJcyo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## seton

jbsoton said:


> Hi seton, thank you so much for your time and expertise.
> I have another bag that I just bought from eBay, please help me authenticate this one too  I think if this bag is authentic it must be quite old (because it says Made in France). And I can't find the plastic tag inside. That's why I've been so confused . Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage medium sized Backpack in Beige
> *Name of the seller*: darlingjo
> *Item no*.: 282820104596
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-medium-sized-beige-zipped-backpack-039-Pliages-039-collection-/282820104596?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Y0Z1daXEECdep5oMdjFYwHGJcyo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> ]



I don't authenticate backpacks/rucksacks. And this will be the last time I will respond to your request for the same reasons as I expressed in my post from 2 days ago.

I will say tho that if there is no plastic tag inside, the "Made in France" is usually imprinted on the leather. so I don't see anything odd about it.


----------



## LV&Evie

I know I've been posting a lot on this thread recently, and I just want to say thanks first to the authenticators who are taking their time to look these items over.

I want to get a cosmetic case for my soon-to-be diaper bag, but I'm not entirely sure what to look for as far as authenticity in a cosmetic case.  Do they have an interior plastic tag?  If they do, how to read it?    I've used the search function in the forum and can't find an answer.

I have this listing that I'm interested in...I'm not an expert, should I be asking for more photos?   If so, which/what ones?  

Name of Item:   Longchamp Cosmetic Case
Name of Seller: computershoppermom
Item #:332541781893
Link or Photos:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cosmetic-Pouch-Nylon-Light-blue/332541781893


----------



## seton

LV&Evie said:


> I know I've been posting a lot on this thread recently, and I just want to say thanks first to the authenticators who are taking their time to look these items over.
> 
> I want to get a cosmetic case for my soon-to-be diaper bag, but I'm not entirely sure what to look for as far as authenticity in a cosmetic case.  Do they have an interior plastic tag?  If they do, how to read it?    I've used the search function in the forum and can't find an answer.
> 
> I have this listing that I'm interested in...I'm not an expert, should I be asking for more photos?   If so, which/what ones?
> 
> Name of Item:   Longchamp Cosmetic Case
> Name of Seller: computershoppermom
> Item #:332541781893
> Link or Photos:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cosmetic-Pouch-Nylon-Light-blue/332541781893



The photos are bad. I would need a pic of the tag inside and it should have one as it does not look vintage enough not to have one.


----------



## LV&Evie

seton said:


> The photos are bad. I would need a pic of the tag inside and it should have one as it does not look vintage enough not to have one.



Ok thanks.  I will see if I can get one.  That helps a lot.


----------



## Christine_wu

Zombie Girl said:


> I am curious as well. I purchased a medium LP Neo from Sands Point Shop and the tag is similar.
> 
> 
> My tag:
> View attachment 3951686



Hi! I just got this authenticated by the Longchamp Outlet in my country. This bag is authentic. This tag is their new version. Finally, i can sleep well.


----------



## JPRK333

Hi, any expert could help me to authenticate this bag please. Thank you!


----------



## Novanmae

NMD STI/02
Long Champ Paris
Made in France
0962712
1515578590


----------



## SWlife

Hi! Is this too good to be true?

Ebay item number:  192453988747

Authentic Longchamp Pink Nylon Messenger Crossbody Purse Bag Made in Italy


Thanks in advance.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ossbody-Purse-Bag-Made-in-Italy-/192453988747


----------



## SWlife

gacats said:


> Hi! Is this too good to be true?
> 
> Ebay item number:  192453988747
> 
> Authentic Longchamp Pink Nylon Messenger Crossbody Purse Bag Made in Italy
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ossbody-Purse-Bag-Made-in-Italy-/192453988747



Nvm. It must have sold..


----------



## mjoydee

Please help me authenticate
Item: Longchamp backpack
Name of seller: paulroxy
Link: 
http://carousell.com/paulroxy/


----------



## EGBDF

mjoydee said:


> Please help me authenticate
> Item: Longchamp backpack
> Name of seller: paulroxy
> Link:
> http://carousell.com/paulroxy/


fake


----------



## MeganFox

Hello purse lovers
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! I need help. I received this gift from my friend, Im planning to keep this because of sentimental value but I also want to know if I'm carrying an authentic. I googled information on authenticity and Im not so sure about the diagonal lines and zipper pull. Does this look good to you?


----------



## seton

MeganFox said:


> Hello purse lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I need help. I received this gift from my friend, Im planning to keep this because of sentimental value but I also want to know if I'm carrying an authentic. I googled information on authenticity and Im not so sure about the diagonal lines and zipper pull. Does this look good to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974365




read the first post in this thread and follow guidelines.


----------



## Mai1979

Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo tote bag in M size - bilberry.
I bought it from a friend who just got back from france.


----------



## MeganFox

seton said:


> read the first post in this thread and follow guidelines.














Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
Bought from online facebook seller and was given to me
Thanks!


----------



## MeganFox

Additional pics


----------



## seton

MeganFox said:


> View attachment 3975404
> View attachment 3975405
> View attachment 3975406
> View attachment 3975407
> View attachment 3975408
> View attachment 3975409
> View attachment 3975410
> View attachment 3975412
> View attachment 3975413
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> Bought from online facebook seller and was given to me
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## seton

Mai1979 said:


> Hi can anyone help me to authenticate this longchamp le pliage neo tote bag in M size - bilberry.
> I bought it from a friend who just got back from france.
> View attachment 3975308
> View attachment 3975309
> View attachment 3975311
> View attachment 3975312
> View attachment 3975313
> View attachment 3975314
> View attachment 3975316
> View attachment 3975317



Fake


----------



## MeganFox

seton said:


> Fake



Thanks. Will have to stop using this. [emoji58]


----------



## Kodomoji

Hello everyone!
Can you help me to authenticate this?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## seton

Kodomoji said:


> Hello everyone!
> Can you help me to authenticate this?
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3975776
> View attachment 3975777
> View attachment 3975778
> View attachment 3975779
> View attachment 3975780
> View attachment 3975781
> View attachment 3975782
> View attachment 3975783



Looks OK.


----------



## Stephg

Hi, I just got this in today and want to make sure it’s not fake. Hoping not as I’m in love with the colour. 

Le Pliage Large in fig


----------



## seton

Stephg said:


> Hi, I just got this in today and want to make sure it’s not fake. Hoping not as I’m in love with the colour.
> 
> Le Pliage Large in fig
> 
> View attachment 3976102
> View attachment 3976104
> View attachment 3976105
> View attachment 3976107
> View attachment 3976108
> View attachment 3976109
> View attachment 3976110
> View attachment 3976111
> View attachment 3976112
> View attachment 3976113



Authentic


----------



## Stephg

seton said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Kodomoji

seton said:


> Looks OK.


is not it Fake?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## DanniiV

Hello,
Could I get some help authenticating this LP Long Handle please? The color is Peacock.


----------



## DanniiV

Here are photos of the hardware.


----------



## Yessica V

Hi everyone, can anyone help me authenticate this backpack please? 
Thank you so much and have greetings from Mexico ❤️
Longchamp le pliage backpack color black


----------



## BindiBabe

Good Day

I would really appreciate if the authenticators could assist in authenticating this bag please. I bought it for just under $50 and am wondering if it’s too good to be true.

It’s a Longchamp Rodeo Luxe Shopper. Tan in color. Calf skin, I think. Hoping the pics are sufficiently clear.

Thank you


----------



## seton

BindiBabe said:


> Good Day
> 
> I would really appreciate if the authenticators could assist in authenticating this bag please. I bought it for just under $50 and am wondering if it’s too good to be true.
> 
> It’s a Longchamp Rodeo Luxe Shopper. Tan in color. Calf skin, I think. Hoping the pics are sufficiently clear.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3977113
> View attachment 3977115



Authentic


----------



## seton

Yessica V said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me authenticate this backpack please?
> Thank you so much and have greetings from Mexico ❤️
> Longchamp le pliage backpack color black
> View attachment 3977035
> View attachment 3977032
> View attachment 3977034



Read the first post and follow guidelines


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> Could I get some help authenticating this LP Long Handle please? The color is Peacock.



Better photos of
1. price tag
2. where it says - le pliage 'shopping'
3. caretag

Also, seller?


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I am new to LC and just bought a NWT bag.  I would feel better if I can please have it authenticated.  If I am missing any pictures, please let me know.  Purchased from Tradesy which I am not sure if the authenticators have access to so I posted all required pictures here (hope that is ok).  Thank you in advance.

Name:  Vermillion Veau Foulonne Shoulder Bag
Seller: Camilla Jeffries
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-veau-foulonne-vermillion-red-leather-shoulder-bag/22176997/

Thank you.


----------



## BindiBabe

seton said:


> Authentic


Thank you Seton


----------



## d.yean

Hi good day!
I would really apprieciate if someone could authenticate this longchamp small long handle for me. Thank you! Seller: http://carousell.com/inaazmi75/







Seller: http://carousell.com/inaazmi75/


----------



## DanniiV

seton said:


> Better photos of
> 1. price tag
> 2. where it says - le pliage 'shopping'
> 3. caretag
> 
> Also, seller?


Hello,
I bought the bag locally (kijiji). The seller claimed she bought this from Blu's (a Longchamp authorized dealer) in my city. She lost the receipt and the care tag. Here are the photos:
Thank you a lot.


----------



## Kodomoji

Hello!!
can anyone help me to authenticate this longchamp And what color it is?
Thank you in advance


----------



## mjsam81

Hello! I bought the below purse last month on eBay and seller claimed that she bought it at Nordstrom. This doesn't have a hot stamp and make me concern that this is a fake purse. If you could authenticate this I would really appreciate it.

Item: Long champ neo medium size
Seller: happyroach
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132495370139


----------



## seton

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I am new to LC and just bought a NWT bag.  I would feel better if I can please have it authenticated.  If I am missing any pictures, please let me know.  Purchased from Tradesy which I am not sure if the authenticators have access to so I posted all required pictures here (hope that is ok).  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name:  Vermillion Veau Foulonne Shoulder Bag
> Seller: Camilla Jeffries
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-veau-foulonne-vermillion-red-leather-shoulder-bag/22176997/
> 
> Thank you.



Authentic


----------



## seton

d.yean said:


> Hi good day!
> I would really apprieciate if someone could authenticate this longchamp small long handle for me. Thank you! Seller: http://carousell.com/inaazmi75/
> View attachment 3978596
> View attachment 3978597
> View attachment 3978598
> View attachment 3978599
> View attachment 3978600
> View attachment 3978601
> 
> Seller: http://carousell.com/inaazmi75/



Fake


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> I bought the bag locally (kijiji). The seller claimed she bought this from Blu's (a Longchamp authorized dealer) in my city. She lost the receipt and the care tag. Here are the photos:
> Thank you a lot.



You're almost there. I need a better photo of the tag inside the bag: natural light and straight on angle, not from the mouse's eye view.


----------



## seton

Kodomoji said:


> Hello!!
> can anyone help me to authenticate this longchamp And what color it is?
> Thank you in advance
> ]



Authentic.
This is the second free authentication you will get from me and the last. That is my limit for newbies.


----------



## Iamminda

seton said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much for your help — really appreciate your time.


----------



## lambskingirl

Hi ladies
Would be most grateful if could help me authenticate this Longchamp pouch!!

Item: longchamp pouch(pinky colour)
Article no: L3700 089 A26
seller: Thatbagiwant
Link:https://m.qoo10.sg/su/420316242/Q109384492

Much thanks in adv!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Item: Longchamp Cuir - Black - Medium

Seller: kccoast 

Link to item: (Poshmark) https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Leather-Le-Pliage-Cuir-tote-5a94920f2c705d8702deb028

The seller claims item was originally purchased at a Macy’s backstage. I didn’t know Macy’s Backstage sold Longchamp items. Are they overruns, returns, damaged?  

Thanks!


----------



## stars01

Hello. I saw this from a Facebook album. Seller is based in Japan and claims to be selling authentic 2nd hand designer items. I was suprised to see this one. It is my first time to see an LC like this. Something tells me this design doesn't even exist. Am I correct?


----------



## d.yean

seton said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## DanniiV

seton said:


> You're almost there. I need a better photo of the tag inside the bag: natural light and straight on angle, not from the mouse's eye view.


Hello,
I'm really sorry for I keep wasting your time with the bad photos. Here are the photos of the tag inside the bag. Please let me know whether they are clear enough. I haven't fired up my camera for ages. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Kodomoji

seton said:


> Authentic.
> This is the second free authentication you will get from me and the last. That is my limit for newbies.


Thank you so much for you help


----------



## Ireallylovehandbags

Hi new happy member and my first post!
Please authenticate this bag 
Item: Le pliage neo size large.
Don’t know the color of this but it looks like dark grey and isnt black in real life.

Purchased: winners
Thank you for your help 



View attachment 3984595


----------



## bugn

I bought this strap off of the real real last night. Does it look authentic to you? I paid w/ PayPal and they are awesome about refunding if it's not authentic. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/other/longchamp-star-shoulder-strap

Thanks!  ~ XOXO


----------



## Crynzel

Hello, kindly authenticate this longchamp. Thanks.
Name: longchamp neo medium
Color:navy blue
Code: 1515578556


----------



## pearlbythesea

Hello,
Please can you help authenticate this Longchamp bag.
eBay listing: 152931126845
Thanks very much.
X


----------



## reni0517

Can you please help let me know if the LC that I have is genuine or fake?
NMB ST I/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
1105495
1515635A29


----------



## pearlbythesea

pearlbythesea said:


> Hello,
> Please can you help authenticate this Longchamp bag.
> eBay listing: 152931126845
> Thanks very much.
> X


Seller: 6023hannah


----------



## seton

pearlbythesea said:


> Seller: 6023hannah



Link to the listing. I tried to search THREE times and it's not showing up. Next time, I am going to ignore altogether.


----------



## seton

reni0517 said:


> Can you please help let me know if the LC that I have is genuine or fake?
> NMB ST I/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 1105495
> 1515635A29
> 
> View attachment 3988108



Read the first post and follow guidelines, altho just from looking, it's probably NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## seton

Crynzel said:


> Hello, kindly authenticate this longchamp. Thanks.
> Name: longchamp neo medium
> Color:navy blue
> Code: 1515578556
> 
> View attachment 3986396
> 
> View attachment 3986399
> View attachment 3986423
> View attachment 3986422
> View attachment 3986425



Next time, provide better photos or I will ignore. 
FAKE.


----------



## seton

bugn said:


> I bought this strap off of the real real last night. Does it look authentic to you? I paid w/ PayPal and they are awesome about refunding if it's not authentic. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/other/longchamp-star-shoulder-strap
> 
> Thanks!  ~ XOXO



It's gonna be hard to authenticate straps. Especially from the RealReal's TWO photos.


----------



## seton

Ireallylovehandbags said:


> Hi new happy member and my first post!
> Please authenticate this bag
> Item: Le pliage neo size large.
> Don’t know the color of this but it looks like dark grey and isnt black in real life.
> 
> Purchased: winners
> Thank you for your help
> View attachment 3984592
> View attachment 3984593
> View attachment 3984594
> View attachment 3984595
> View attachment 3984597
> View attachment 3984600
> View attachment 3984601
> View attachment 3984604
> View attachment 3984606
> View attachment 3984616
> View attachment 3984635




Authentic.


----------



## pearlbythesea

seton said:


> Link to the listing. I tried to search THREE times and it's not showing up. Next time, I am going to ignore altogether.


----------



## seton

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> I'm really sorry for I keep wasting your time with the bad photos. Here are the photos of the tag inside the bag. Please let me know whether they are clear enough. I haven't fired up my camera for ages. Thank you very much for your time.



Looks ok.


----------



## pearlbythesea

My apologies that the link didn't work Seton, I believe I've copied the link correctly below, would very much appreciate your help. Thank you in advance and apologies again for previous attempt.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152931126845


----------



## seton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item: Longchamp Cuir - Black - Medium
> 
> Seller: kccoast
> 
> Link to item: (Poshmark) https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Leather-Le-Pliage-Cuir-tote-5a94920f2c705d8702deb028
> 
> The seller claims item was originally purchased at a Macy’s backstage. I didn’t know Macy’s Backstage sold Longchamp items. Are they overruns, returns, damaged?
> 
> Thanks!



There are not enough pix.


----------



## seton

lambskingirl said:


> Hi ladies
> Would be most grateful if could help me authenticate this Longchamp pouch!!
> 
> Item: longchamp pouch(pinky colour)
> Article no: L3700 089 A26
> seller: Thatbagiwant
> Link:https://m.qoo10.sg/su/420316242/Q109384492
> 
> Much thanks in adv!!



No verdict. It's the new style that I haven't been able to decode yet and the closeup of the leather on it are kind of dark anyway.


----------



## seton

pearlbythesea said:


> My apologies that the link didn't work Seton, I believe I've copied the link correctly below, would very much appreciate your help. Thank you in advance and apologies again for previous attempt.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152931126845



Well, no wonder I couldn't see it. It's an ebayUK auction. Please remember that there are posters from many countries here. Anyway . . . 

Authentic.


----------



## Ireallylovehandbags

seton said:


> Authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH SETON  looking foreward to buy more LC!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> There are not enough pix.



I’ll see if I can get more pics. 
Thanks, Seton!


----------



## Simplyput

Not questioning the authenticity, but i was curious about the style name or could someone direct or move my post to a Longchamp identification thread if there is one?

It is a large, completely leather tote. It has a zipper pocket and snaps across. Found it in a thrift store for about three dollars. Was very happy to have found it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pearlbythesea

seton said:


> Well, no wonder I couldn't see it. It's an ebayUK auction. Please remember that there are posters from many countries here. Anyway . . .
> 
> Authentic.


Thanks very much for your time, much appreciated.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> There are not enough pix.



Seller provided additional pics (Poshmark): 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-photos-5a9c57daa44dbe03b370d21e

Here are the other info I provided earlier. 
I hope there’s enough info to determine authenticity. 

Item: Longchamp Cuir - Black - Medium

Seller: kccoast 

Link to item: (Poshmark) https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Leather-Le-Pliage-Cuir-tote-5a94920f2c705d8702deb028

The seller claims item was originally purchased at a Macy’s backstage. I didn’t know Macy’s Backstage sold Longchamp items. Are they overruns, returns, damaged?  

Thank you!


----------



## seton

Simplyput said:


> Not questioning the authenticity, but i was curious about the style name or could someone direct or move my post to a Longchamp identification thread if there is one?
> 
> It is a large, completely leather tote. It has a zipper pocket and snaps across. Found it in a thrift store for about three dollars. Was very happy to have found it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988582
> View attachment 3988583



What a bargain, congrats! It's a discontinued bag from the Roseau line. Make sure you condition it often as the leather has a coating that is prone to scratches and peeling.


----------



## seton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Seller provided additional pics (Poshmark):
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-photos-5a9c57daa44dbe03b370d21e
> 
> Here are the other info I provided earlier.
> I hope there’s enough info to determine authenticity.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Cuir - Black - Medium
> 
> Seller: kccoast
> 
> Link to item: (Poshmark) https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Leather-Le-Pliage-Cuir-tote-5a94920f2c705d8702deb028
> 
> The seller claims item was originally purchased at a Macy’s backstage. I didn’t know Macy’s Backstage sold Longchamp items. Are they overruns, returns, damaged?
> 
> Thank you!




I'm sorry but I just can't with this. I shouldn't have to nag again and again for better pix. All the new pix except for maybe 2 are crap. She doesn't even take a pic of the WHOLE tag. I'm gonna leave this with @goldfish19. Maybe she will have a better idea how to handle the whole thing. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> I'm sorry but I just can't with this. I shouldn't have to nag again and again for better pix. All the new pix except for maybe 2 are crap. She doesn't even take a pic of the WHOLE tag. I'm gonna leave this with @goldfish19. Maybe she will have a better idea how to handle the whole thing. Again, I'm sorry.



Hi, Seton. Thanks for the effort. I really do appreciate it. Those are the pics the seller has provided. Like you, I have no desire to keep asking her for additional and clearer pics. I apologize for causing frustration. Have a good day!


----------



## Simplyput

seton said:


> What a bargain, congrats! It's a discontinued bag from the Roseau line. Make sure you condition it often as the leather has a coating that is prone to scratches and peeling.


Thank you so much for your time. I have had Roseau backpacks (that is why i knew it was authentic[emoji6]) and other Longchamps that i have sold, but i plan to keep this one[emoji7].

This is not a traditional thrift store, but one where you pay per pound. The Le pliage bags i thrifted there normally run between 50 cents to $1. On this day this Roseau tote was lying patiently in a gaylord for at least 10-15 minutes and nobody noticed it. The shoppers did not want an expensive bag, but they were envious of the four or five girl dresses that i bought as well to give to my nieces.[emoji173]

Btw, i love your avatar. You're correct it is every woman's worst nightmare [emoji23][emoji35]


----------



## lambskingirl

seton said:


> No verdict. It's the new style that I haven't been able to decode yet and the closeup of the leather on it are kind of dark anyway.





seton said:


> No verdict. It's the new style that I haven't been able to decode yet and the closeup of the leather on it are kind of dark anyway.



Alright ya! Thanks @seton


----------



## FrostVandals

NAME: longchamp Cocard
Seller: Aileen F on OLX
Link: 
http://www.olx.ph/item/longchamp-cocarde-ID8hM4P.html
PICS:
	

		
			
		

		
	















Thanks!


----------



## teaandagoodbook

Hello! Please help me authenticate a recent purchase from eBay. I'm new to this forum and this is my first time posting, so I hope that I have included all of the right information. 
*
Name/item description/specific item: *LP  Néo Tote Bag in Black
*Name of the seller*: ibendspoons555 (eBay store: Rachel's Repeats)
*Item no*.: 332564644412
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The seller has several photos posted on the listing, but I have included a few photos that are clearer or are closeups.
http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/nrabe/library

Thank you so much for your time and assistance!


----------



## fhoebe

plz help to authenticate this.. sakura neo


----------



## seton

teaandagoodbook said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate a recent purchase from eBay. I'm new to this forum and this is my first time posting, so I hope that I have included all of the right information.
> 
> 
> The seller has several photos posted on the listing, but I have included a few photos that are clearer or are closeups.
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/nrabe/library
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and assistance!



It's not a Neo; it's a Planetes but it's authentic.


----------



## seton

fhoebe said:


> plz help to authenticate this.. sakura neo



Read the first post in this thread and follow guidelines.


----------



## teaandagoodbook

seton said:


> It's not a Neo; it's a Planetes but it's authentic.



Thank you so much for the reassurance. I really appreciate your time and help!


----------



## cocapluff

Hi! I'd like to purchase this bag online but not sure if it's authentic, please help, thank you!


----------



## seton

cocapluff said:


> Hi! I'd like to purchase this bag online but not sure if it's authentic, please help, thank you!




READ THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD AND FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## alfiza

Hi, please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo bags.

Name/item description/specific item: 
Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Navy Blue

Name of the seller: Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic

TIA

Photos of the navy blue bag:


----------



## EGBDF

alfiza said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo bags.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:
> Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Navy Blue
> 
> Name of the seller: Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic
> 
> TIA
> 
> Photos of the navy blue bag:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996982
> View attachment 3996983
> View attachment 3996984
> View attachment 3996985


Please include a link to the seller.


----------



## mk lover

Hi, pls authenticate this for me plsss..
I want to buy this from a carousell seller who claimed this as authentic.
Name of bag : Longchamp cuir large in pink
Name of the seller : carousell username (emyemyemy)
Link to seller : https://my.carousell.com/p/reduced-authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-top-handle-l-145958471/

Really appreciate your assistance on this..

Photo of it :


----------



## mk lover

Hi, pls authenticate this for me plsss..
I want to buy this from a carousell seller who claimed this as authentic.
Name of bag : Longchamp cuir large in pink
Name of the seller : carousell username (emyemyemy)

More photo on it : continued from above post
(im so sorry if got error as im using my phone to post the pictures)


----------



## mk lover

mk lover said:


> Hi, pls authenticate this for me plsss..
> I want to buy this from a carousell seller who claimed this as authentic.
> Name of bag : Longchamp cuir large in pink
> Name of the seller : carousell username (emyemyemy)
> 
> More photo on it : continued from above post
> (im so sorry if got error as im using my phone to post the pictures)



More pics : TIA


----------



## alfiza

EGBDF said:


> Please include a link to the seller.



Hi! Here’s the link

https://sg.carousell.com/p/151883701


----------



## EGBDF

alfiza said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo bags.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:
> Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Navy Blue
> 
> Name of the seller: Bought from a seller from Carousell who states her LC bags are authentic
> 
> TIA
> 
> Photos of the navy blue bag:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996982
> View attachment 3996983
> View attachment 3996984
> View attachment 3996985





alfiza said:


> Hi! Here’s the link
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/151883701



This is fake.


----------



## mk lover

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.



Hello authenticators,
Could you u pleasee help me with my post #5387 - #5389
I need to reply the seller whether i will buy it or not. But before that i need to know is it authentic or fake.
Really appreacite your reply on this. 

TIA


----------



## alfiza

EGBDF said:


> This is fake.



Ok noted! Thank u for ur help


----------



## mellopan

Please help me check the authenticity of this bag I bought at Nordstrom Rack. I believe it is called - Penelope python medium tote. 

I am a little concerned with the inside zipper and the heat stamp tag as the logos are different looking than the Longchamp logo...?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephg

Le Pliage Large in peacock (?) Please authenticate  

Seller: miller4976 on eBay


----------



## aureile

Hi, please help me authenticate! I have never owned a longchamp before so I am unsure. Thank you very much for your time and help!

Some things I've noticed are that I can't really see any embossed logo on the front flap, there's no reins on the horse zipper, cannot really see if there is an accent on the first "e" in "modele" on back flap, and I am unsure if the smooth leather normally peels like this? From googling it seems that there are a lot of slightly different variations on the same style, though, so I am unsure if it is just an obscure model, or if it is fake. The buyer said via messages that it was authentic and she received it as a gift, and that she will reply to my other questions later..

*Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Black Nylon Leather Trim Tote Handbag Made in France (unknown model, but I think it's similar to Longchamp Planètes
*Name of the seller*: millasboutique on ebay
*Item no*.: 112853520648 (I have already won the auction, but am waiting for a reply from the seller for more information and details on whether it is authentic - maybe I should ship it and inspect further?)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Nylon-Leather-Trim-Tote-Handbag-Made-in-France-/112853520648?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=YKEipW7jbja7Z06W14Q8y35Sckk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## seton

aureile said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate! I have never owned a longchamp before so I am unsure. Thank you very much for your time and help!
> 
> Some things I've noticed are that I can't really see any embossed logo on the front flap, there's no reins on the horse zipper, cannot really see if there is an accent on the first "e" in "modele" on back flap, and I am unsure if the smooth leather normally peels like this? From googling it seems that there are a lot of slightly different variations on the same style, though, so I am unsure if it is just an obscure model, or if it is fake. The buyer said via messages that it was authentic and she received it as a gift, and that she will reply to my other questions later..
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage Black Nylon Leather Trim Tote Handbag Made in France (unknown model, but I think it's similar to Longchamp Planètes
> *Name of the seller*: millasboutique on ebay
> *Item no*.: 112853520648 (I have already won the auction, but am waiting for a reply from the seller for more information and details on whether it is authentic - maybe I should ship it and inspect further?)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Black-Nylon-Leather-Trim-Tote-Handbag-Made-in-France-/112853520648?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=YKEipW7jbja7Z06W14Q8y35Sckk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 4000771
> View attachment 4000773




Did you verify that there is no embossed logo on the flap or are you just assuming?


----------



## seton

Stephg said:


> Le Pliage Large in peacock (?) Please authenticate
> 
> Seller: miller4976 on eBay
> 
> View attachment 3998495
> 
> View attachment 3998496



Link?


----------



## seton

mellopan said:


> Please help me check the authenticity of this bag I bought at Nordstrom Rack. I believe it is called - Penelope python medium tote.
> 
> I am a little concerned with the inside zipper and the heat stamp tag as the logos are different looking than the Longchamp logo...?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3998226
> View attachment 3998227
> View attachment 3998228
> View attachment 3998229
> View attachment 3998230
> View attachment 3998231
> View attachment 3998232
> View attachment 3998233



I don't authenticate Penelopes since I don't have one but I don't see any red flags in your pix.  The zipper looks ok.


----------



## aureile

seton said:


> Did you verify that there is no embossed logo on the flap or are you just assuming?



Hi, thanks for helping!

The seller just responded and provided further pictures (below). Sorry I wanted to edit the post with more photos but I wasn't sure how, and I didn't want to double post/break posting rules.


----------



## seton

aureile said:


> Hi, thanks for helping!
> 
> The seller just responded and provided further pictures (below). Sorry I wanted to edit the post with more photos but I wasn't sure how, and I didn't want to double post/break posting rules.
> 
> View attachment 4001214
> View attachment 4001215
> View attachment 4001216
> View attachment 4001217




OK. It's an authentic Planetes 2605. It's about 14 yrs old and yes, the smooth lether peel like that on the handles. Last I was in the boutique, Longchamp told me that they would put new handles on my black Planetes for $30 so that's an option if youre interested.


----------



## mellopan

seton said:


> I don't authenticate Penelopes since I don't have one but I don't see any red flags in your pix.  The zipper looks ok.


Thank you


----------



## aureile

seton said:


> OK. It's an authentic Planetes 2605. It's about 14 yrs old and yes, the smooth lether peel like that on the handles. Last I was in the boutique, Longchamp told me that they would put new handles on my black Planetes for $30 so that's an option if youre interested.


Wow, thank you so much! I have no idea how you got so much information but that's really impressive! Thank you!

Could I also ask, does the classic brown leather tend to peel too? I read that the Planetes have a sturdier nylon and it holds its shape better than the classic - is this also true of the Neo (appears to be the closest in aesthetic to Planetes)? Sorry if this is not allowed on this thread, I am not sure where else to go, you seem extremely knowledgeable!


----------



## Stephg

seton said:


> Link?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/183104837287


----------



## seton

Stephg said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183104837287



OK, so were those YOUR photos before? You have glare on most of the hardware and I would prefer a flat, straight-on view of the tag.


----------



## seton

aureile said:


> Wow, thank you so much! I have no idea how you got so much information but that's really impressive! Thank you!
> 
> Could I also ask, does the classic brown leather tend to peel too? I read that the Planetes have a sturdier nylon and it holds its shape better than the classic - is this also true of the Neo (appears to be the closest in aesthetic to Planetes)? Sorry if this is not allowed on this thread, I am not sure where else to go, you seem extremely knowledgeable!



The brown handles don't peel like that. The Planetes and Neo are slightly thicker but they all flop.


----------



## Stephg

seton said:


> OK, so were those YOUR photos before? You have glare on most of the hardware and I would prefer a flat, straight-on view of the tag.



Yep my photos. Sorry, I took some more. 


View attachment 4002215


----------



## Stephg

Stephg said:


> Yep my photos. Sorry, I took some more.
> 
> View attachment 4002211
> View attachment 4002215
> View attachment 4002212
> View attachment 4002213
> View attachment 4002214


----------



## mk lover

Hi good day,
This is re-post because i wait since last sunday but no reply. I did pay some money as deposit to reserved the bag. N Really need help from some one to authenticate this longchamp bag before making balance payment. TIA

Name of the bag : Longchamp Cuir large in pink
Seller link : https://my.carousell.com/p/reduced-authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-top-handle-l-145958471/

Photo of it : 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/takib0czawbpz6n/AAB9yjAX3sJW7nKumVdqXuhpa?dl=0


----------



## seton

Stephg said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183104837287



Authentic. 
Congrats, looks like a good buy!


----------



## Stephg

seton said:


> Authentic.
> Congrats, looks like a good buy!



Thank you so much! Appreciate your patience as well! Have a good weekend.


----------



## alfiza

Hi, please help me authenticate this Le Pliage Neo bag

Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Neo - Red

Name of the seller: https://sg.carousell.com/p/158665049

Photos of the bag:









TIA


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello,

Please authenticate this small Longchamp. Thanks a lot.

Item name: Longchamp black multi-purpose bag -genuine
Item number: 222873367917
Seller ID: toobaatsar
Direct URL:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longcham...367917?hash=item33e449b56d:g:yBYAAOSw8jVaoU64


----------



## Heidlenkleish

Hello Authenticators. 

Kindly authenticate this LC.. I’m not sure if its a Le Pliage. It has this additional design where you could expand it. My aunt gave it to me, she said she bought it many years ago. Bag was stocked and looks old. Has different tag and style. Never seen one like this, probably fake because of that. 
Thanks so much. 
Item: Le Pliage Black / Orange
Seller: Unkown


----------



## seton

Heidlenkleish said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> 
> Kindly authenticate this LC.. I’m not sure if its a Le Pliage. It has this additional design where you could expand it. My aunt gave it to me, she said she bought it many years ago. Bag was stocked and looks old. Has different tag and style. Never seen one like this, probably fake because of that.
> Thanks so much.
> Item: Le Pliage Black / Orange
> Seller: Unkown




That is what that style is suppose to look like BUT YOU are not showing the PARTS that I would need to authenticate it. Pass.


----------



## seton

MaxDexter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this small Longchamp. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp black multi-purpose bag -genuine
> Item number: 222873367917
> Seller ID: toobaatsar
> Direct URL:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longcham...367917?hash=item33e449b56d:g:yBYAAOSw8jVaoU64



The photos show no details.


----------



## JennyM612

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir badge (Limited Edition). The lining inside feels cheap but I actually saw some people commenting the same about the lining of their original LC Cuir... please help! I paid good money for this.


----------



## mirammmmel

Hi again! Please help me autenthicate this Longchamp bag.

Longchamp Le Pliage SSH in Fig color
Seller : britmikagami (Carousell seller)

Please see link for pictures

https://carousell.com/p/purple-longchamp-le-pliage-bag-159856331/

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## alfiza

Hi! Finally I’ve received this bag, looks like authentic, but would like to get experts opinion. Hope the pics are clear, if not I will take again...

Le Pliage Neo in small - Navy Blue
Seller: https://sg.carousell.com/p/153149492












Really appreciate your help. Thanx!


----------



## goldfish19

JennyM612 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir badge (Limited Edition). The lining inside feels cheap but I actually saw some people commenting the same about the lining of their original LC Cuir... please help! I paid good money for this.



This is a bad fake. Sorry


----------



## Vily

Please authenticate this Neo from EBay

Item: Longchamp Neo With Badges Small or Medium
Number: 152633388759
Seller:1confidentbuyerseller
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/152633388759

Thanks


----------



## JennyM612

goldfish19 said:


> This is a bad fake. Sorry


Thank you. I’ll let the seller know.


----------



## alfiza

Hi! Really appreciate if you can help me...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vily said:


> Please authenticate this Neo from EBay
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo With Badges Small or Medium
> Number: 152633388759
> Seller:1confidentbuyerseller
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/152633388759
> 
> Thanks



Let me help save some time for the authenticators and save you some money - definitely fake


----------



## mk lover

Hi, please help me authenticate Le Pliage cuir Rouge bags that I bought recently from private seller . I am feeling that may be fake,
Thanks.


----------



## Arabellatienza

Hi. pls help me check authenticity.
item: LongChamp Neo 
Color: Light/Sky Blue

Thank you in advance


----------



## Azlynn Mec

Hi please help to check authenticity.
Bought fm online seller.
Name : LongChamp Le Pliage on the Road
Reciept fm Las Vegas
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mk lover

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please look into my picture from pos #5425
Really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## nsbv88

Hi guys! I’m new here. Would really appreciate if you can help me. Asked my friend to buy me the Medium Longchamp Neo in Black (she went overseas) but instead she brought home a gray/graphite which is still okay with me. But something doesn’t feel right. I don’t know. I’m just doubting it’s authenticity. Yes, I should ask for the receipt but I couldn’t because she is a FRIEND. I don’t want her to feel that I’m in doubt. Here are the pictures:


----------



## nsbv88

I forgot to include this.


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hi 

Please authenticate this bag

Longchamp NEO 
Medium size
Black colour


----------



## angelabella18

Hello I just joined this forum! Looking for help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir listing on ebay. I'm interested in purchasing but am unsure of where Cuirs are made anymore. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LONGCH...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## seton

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi
> 
> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Longchamp NEO
> Medium size
> Black colour




Fake. 
Next time, please give provence or I will ignore.


----------



## seton

nsbv88 said:


> Hi guys! I’m new here. Would really appreciate if you can help me. Asked my friend to buy me the Medium Longchamp Neo in Black (she went overseas) but instead she brought home a gray/graphite which is still okay with me. But something doesn’t feel right. I don’t know. I’m just doubting it’s authenticity. Yes, I should ask for the receipt but I couldn’t because she is a FRIEND. I don’t want her to feel that I’m in doubt. Here are the pictures:
> View attachment 4016021
> View attachment 4016022
> View attachment 4016024
> View attachment 4016025
> View attachment 4016026
> View attachment 4016027
> View attachment 4016028
> View attachment 4016029
> View attachment 4016030
> View attachment 4016031



I'm sorry but it's Fake.


----------



## seton

Azlynn Mec said:


> Hi please help to check authenticity.
> Bought fm online seller.
> Name : LongChamp Le Pliage on the Road
> Reciept fm Las Vegas
> Thank you in advance.



Fake.
Next time, more photos please or I will ignore.


----------



## seton

angelabella18 said:


> Hello I just joined this forum! Looking for help to authenticate this Longchamp Cuir listing on ebay. I'm interested in purchasing but am unsure of where Cuirs are made anymore.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-PINK-565/122966878825?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



The photos are kind of poor but I don't see any red flags, I guess.


----------



## seton

Arabellatienza said:


> Hi. pls help me check authenticity.
> item: LongChamp Neo
> Color: Light/Sky Blue
> 
> Thank you in advance



Fake.
Next time, give provence or I will ignore.


----------



## mk lover

seton said:


> Fake.
> Next time, give provence or I will ignore.



Hi authenticator,

Really apppreciate if you can look at my #5425
If the pictures aren't enough i will provide more photos
TQ


----------



## Jbaz

Le pliage large shopper in Azure blue

purchased December 2016 from an outlet store according to the gift receipt that came with it

Can someone please autheticate this bag? 
The only issue i see is that the back of the leather does not have a clear indent of the horse, it is very faint.


----------



## Jbaz

Also if it helps, the ebay seller is bysasi2013


----------



## Juana393

It looks legit to me but then again Im not an expert. 
Can you please help


----------



## seton

Juana393 said:


> It looks legit to me but then again Im not an expert.
> Can you please help




It looks ok.


----------



## seton

Jbaz said:


> Le pliage large shopper in Azure blue
> 
> purchased December 2016 from an outlet store according to the gift receipt that came with it
> 
> Can someone please autheticate this bag?
> The only issue i see is that the back of the leather does not have a clear indent of the horse, it is very faint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022949
> View attachment 4022951
> View attachment 4022953
> View attachment 4022955
> View attachment 4022957
> View attachment 4022958
> View attachment 4022959
> View attachment 4022962
> View attachment 4022969
> View attachment 4022972




It looks ok.


----------



## e.ayanna

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item: longchamp neo small in color black
Thank you


----------



## Sitifat44

Please authenticate this LC, the seller especially. 


Item name : Longchamp Neo Geo Print Siena 
Name of seller : from IG 
https://www.instagram.com/houseofclassy_my1/

They sell cheap price for all the longchamp
The clear tag is it obviously not auth?? [emoji23]

But i'm not the expert. I will appreciate any feedback.  

Thankyou


----------



## e.ayanna

e.ayanna said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: longchamp neo small in color black
> Thank you


Seller: from instagram- littleambershop


----------



## EGBDF

e.ayanna said:


> Seller: from instagram- littleambershop


That's a bad fake.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

*Name/item description/specific item  *
 Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Shoulder Tote Handbag Purple Amethyst

*Name of the seller*:marcandre29 
*
Item no*.:222883883965


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## girlboss0102

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shopping Modele Depose Tote in Black. I purchased it pre loved online and it came in the mail today. The seller said there is no inside plastic tag because this is an older model bag. The zipper does say 45 but it does not have the YKK. Please let me know your thoughts, thank you!


----------



## iera.hazmi

Hi can anyone check this for me..?
I buy in ebay. 
They claim original n if not i can return. But i dont have any LC bag before. Then i wonder does all le pliage tag transparent are like plastic hard like card hehe i dont know how to explain haha.  And the dust bag n care card like cheap one. No tag. I pm de seller they said yellow dust bag for le pliage. Green for other. Emm but i check the compare all spec have but im 50-50. Nway Tq uols may god bless!

*Name/item description/specific item  *
Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack Red

*Name of the seller*: Hokkaido.aus
*
Item no*.: 182897073422


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/182897073422


----------



## EGBDF

iera.hazmi said:


> Hi can anyone check this for me..?
> I buy in ebay.
> They claim original n if not i can return. But i dont have any LC bag before. Then i wonder does all le pliage tag transparent are like plastic hard like card hehe i dont know how to explain haha.  And the dust bag n care card like cheap one. No tag. I pm de seller they said yellow dust bag for le pliage. Green for other. Emm but i check the compare all spec have but im 50-50. Nway Tq uols may god bless!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item  *
> Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack Red
> 
> *Name of the seller*: Hokkaido.aus
> *
> Item no*.: 182897073422
> 
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/182897073422


This is fake


----------



## iera.hazmi

EGBDF said:


> This is fake



My question does the original transparent tag exactly like plastic card or like collar tag?

Huh its fake emm. So bad. But really haa nowdays lots of high quality fake. They follow the spec. But only legend can notice!! wow hehhe nway tq for ur help n reply.


----------



## EmPathetic

*Name/item description/specific item*
Miaou pouch Navy
*Name of the seller:*
*rabbitangelfashion*
*[URL='https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Miaou-Cosmetic-Case-Cat-Nylon-pouch-Navy-Blue-85-NIP/382390029079?hash=item590838cb17:g:S9AAAOSwVnlakGLx']Link to the item*[/URL]
*Pic of Tag*
http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/rabbitangelfashion?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
If there's anyone around who wouldn't mind taking some time out of their day to look at this item for me I would be most appreciative!


----------



## ct83

*Name/item description/specific item:* 2 Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Hot Pink

*Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller from Qoo10 - LcWongSales who states LC bags are authentic


----------



## goldfish19

mk lover said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate Le Pliage cuir Rouge bags that I bought recently from private seller . I am feeling that may be fake,
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4013453



It's authentic.


----------



## Sitifat44

ct83 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* 2 Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Hot Pink
> 
> *Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller from Qoo10 - LcWongSales who states LC bags are authentic


Waiting for this too.  I want to buy from them


----------



## Sass Sy

Hi, 
 Can anypne please help me authenticate this bag? The seller is not sure what the model is but based on research, i think its le foulonne. However, i think the newer models for this bag has a different look?

The seller is not online so i don't have links. Please see photos attached.

Thanks!


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Longchamp bag? Thanks in advance!
*Name:* Le Pliage Neo in Red, size M.
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
It's from a pre-owned shop in Japan: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-dealmaker/015025-1/?s-id=bk_pc_item_list_name_n
I'm sorry they refuse to give photo of the tag.


----------



## kikivee

Please authenticate this Longchamp Gatsby Hobo bag I purchased on Poshmark for $150. I haven’t heard of the Gatsby line before but I am a relatively new fan of Lonchamp. Thanks in advance. 

New to this and can’t get the files to upload. An error message says the pictures are too big for he server. Here is the link for the listing: I just discovered this on Poshmark: Mint ! Longchamp Gatsby Hobo Bag. Thought you'd like it! https://bnc.lt/focc/i1SEe9BKsM


----------



## kikivee

Please note regarding my request that the plastic tag inside the bag with the serial number is oriented opposite the way the plastic tags in my other LC bags are (bottom of letters/numbers are closest to seam rather than tops)- I just find that odd. The leather does feel nice though.


----------



## Clams24

Please help authenticate. Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. Medium long handle.


----------



## Clams24

Clams24 said:


> Please help authenticate. Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. Medium long handle.


----------



## Clams24

Please authenticate longchamp expandable travel bag


----------



## newbieako

Hi I bought the Longchamp Natural Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Bag (model 1061737116) from Lazada and the seller is thatbagiwant.com and it looks authentic but the strap makes me a bit worried. Is it supposed to be a long continuous strap (one piece)? Mine looks like the attached image. The strap is not one piece of leather. Can you check if it original Longchamp or not based on this?


----------



## Sitifat44

newbieako said:


> Hi I bought the Longchamp Natural Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody Bag (model 1061737116) from Lazada and the seller is thatbagiwant.com and it looks authentic but the strap makes me a bit worried. Is it supposed to be a long continuous strap (one piece)? Mine looks like the attached image. The strap is not one piece of leather. Can you check if it original Longchamp or not based on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053667


I know this seller too.  They said the just sell an authentic product.  Not sure


----------



## Patricia_pata

Hi everyone,
I’m new here &need help to identify if this Longchamp is authentic or not.
It’s crossbodybag, tag & serial number is as displayed. Plan to buy it from a friend


----------



## itsanewday

Bought this from an ebay seller: Please help me see if this is authentic or not! Its a Le Pliage Large Long Handles (EU version) in dark blue:


----------



## faithbw

I'm posting this because I'm pretty sure this is a fake and I've reported this to eBay twice with no results. So maybe if others report it, they'll finally take it down.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Purple Nylon Tote Handbag Purse Small New
Name of the seller: cremedelacreme2
Item no.: 312117866515
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...474d1630ab13216cee77ffff2a98|iid:1&rmvSB=true


----------



## TcKay

HI,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just 'won' this item and id like to know if its a genuine Longchamp. Could someone help with authenticating? This will be my first Longchamp 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352340220801?_trksid=p2471758.m4704


----------



## sanity

Hi,

Appreciate your expertise to check on the above (post *#5454)* too. I also bought 2 1515 bags from them. Although they indicated that the bags are authentic, I am concerned that they may not be.

Name: Authentic Longchamp Neo Series 1512/1515 Made In France(comes with original receipt)
Seller:  LcWongSales (Qoo10)
There is a strong plastic smell when I open the bags.



ct83 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* 2 Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Hot Pink
> 
> *Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller from Qoo10 - LcWongSales who states LC bags are authentic



Thanks in advance. Will provide pics of my bags if needed.


----------



## EGBDF

ct83 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item:* 2 Le Pliage Neo in Medium - Hot Pink
> 
> *Name of the seller:* Bought from a seller from Qoo10 - LcWongSales who states LC bags are authentic


Not authentic


----------



## sanity

Hi, 

Appreciate your help to authenticate the below item. Although the listing appears similar to that of LcWongSales, Qoo10, they are not from same supplier. Seller has indicated that it is authentic but I have my concern.

Name: CLEARANCE SALES] LONGCHAMP 1512/1515 and 1899/1623 /1699 BAG(Only few units left for each color)
Name of Seller: Bonjor Outlet

Thanks and much appreciated for your help.


----------



## EGBDF

sanity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate your help to authenticate the below item. Although the listing appears similar to that of LcWongSales, Qoo10, they are not from same supplier. Seller has indicated that it is authentic but I have my concern.
> 
> Name: CLEARANCE SALES] LONGCHAMP 1512/1515 and 1899/1623 /1699 BAG(Only few units left for each color)
> Name of Seller: Bonjor Outlet
> 
> Thanks and much appreciated for your help.


fake


----------



## sanity

Thanks for the authentication. Although I am sad that they are fake but at least, I am glad to know. 


EGBDF said:


> fake


----------



## jmcgrath011

*Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag.  I have the exact same one (that I bought from Nordstrom) in the exact same color, except it is made in China and there are subtle, yet noticeable differences between the two.

Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle Nylon Tote in Graphite (made in France)

Name of the seller*: avafutrade (through Bonanza)

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :











*This is a side by side comparison of the 2 bags.  The bag on the right is the one I purchased from Nordstrom (made in China).  The coloring of the leather is different and the leather seems more supple/pliable.  The bag on the left is the one I am asking to be authenticated (has made in France tag).*


----------



## EGBDF

jmcgrath011 said:


> *Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag.  I have the exact same one (that I bought from Nordstrom) in the exact same color, except it is made in China and there are subtle, yet noticeable differences between the two.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle Nylon Tote in Graphite (made in France)
> 
> Name of the seller*: avafutrade (through Bonanza)
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> View attachment 4062498
> View attachment 4062499
> View attachment 4062500
> View attachment 4062501
> View attachment 4062502
> 
> View attachment 4062503
> View attachment 4062504
> View attachment 4062505
> View attachment 4062506
> 
> *This is a side by side comparison of the 2 bags.  The bag on the right is the one I purchased from Nordstrom (made in China).  The coloring of the leather is different and the leather seems more supple/pliable.  The bag on the left is the one I am asking to be authenticated (has made in France tag).*
> View attachment 4062507


not authentic


----------



## Ltks

Hi there,
I haven't bought any Longchamp bags in over 5 years and would like to know if someone please authenticate this bag.  It was purchased at Winners.  Please see pictures of both tags, zippers, lining and logos.
Le Pliage Neo Backpack M
The serial number is new to me with it starting with a letter and a space before the colour.  Also, the oval is missing.
Thanks!


----------



## TcKay

Has the mini lie Pliage ever been made with a patent flap? Apart from the lack of logo indentation on the inside of the flap and the word Longchamp missing from the care label, everything else is pretty spot in with this little bag......


----------



## goldfish19

Sitifat44 said:


> I know this seller too.  They said the just sell an authentic product.  Not sure



Please post all the photos needed for authentication. Thank you!


----------



## Vivejka

Can you pls authenticate this longchamp?
Thank you very much!


Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Violet Short Handle Small

Seller: N/A

Photos are taken by me.










LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0761858


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Name/item description/specific item 
Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Handbag Purple Amethyst

Could you please authenticate for me?  Thank you 

Name of the seller:  shiannlongwu

Item no.:  132612635431


Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LONGCHAM...ndbag-Purple-Amethyst-AUTHENTIC-/132612635431


----------



## HappyGeekChic

Hello everyone

I recently on a whim made an offer for Longchamp cuir in natural on Ebay. As I was looking up reviews, the tag made me suspicious of its authencity. 
Just now, the seller, with great positive reviews, just ACCEPTED my offer. Now I want to make sure the bag is authentic before I make the payment.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-565-Plus...022447?txnId=1856763563007#vi__app-cvip-panel

If anyone can help me, I would truly appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

HappyGeekChic said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I recently on a whim made an offer for Longchamp cuir in natural on Ebay. As I was looking up reviews, the tag made me suspicious of its authencity.
> Just now, the seller, with great positive reviews, just ACCEPTED my offer. Now I want to make sure the bag is authentic before I make the payment.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-565-Plus...022447?txnId=1856763563007#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> If anyone can help me, I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you!



No red flags but I need better photos (better resolution and no blur).


----------



## Yosika

Hi, could you please authenticate this for me? I bought it online, and I think the leather (flap and handle) is a little bit stiff compared to my Neo. Also the nylon material is a bit thicker compared to my Neo. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yosika

Hi, could you please authenticate this for me? I bought it online, and I think the leather (flap and handle) is a little bit stiff compare to my Neo. Also the material is a bit thicker compare to my Neo. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yosika

And here is the label inside and details on zipper pull and flap logo.


----------



## BOBAErose

Hello PF haven't been on since 2012 
Can someone authentic this bag... Thank you & Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## itsgemz

help me authenticate this longchamp cuir please! thank you 

bought it online (instagram account: littleambershop)


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Could you please authenticate for me?  Thank you 

Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Handbag Purple Amethyst


Name of the seller:  shiannlongwu

Item no.:  132612635431


Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LONGCHAM...yst-AUTHENTIC/132621229089?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## EGBDF

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Could you please authenticate for me?  Thank you
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Handbag Purple Amethyst
> 
> 
> Name of the seller:  shiannlongwu
> 
> Item no.:  132612635431
> 
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LONGCHAM...yst-AUTHENTIC/132621229089?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


looks ok


----------



## sya_dc

Hi, Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
Thanks so much!

I bought from carousell, link : https://carousell.com/p/authentic-longchamp-bag-165711008/
it seems the seller deleted the link But i have proof of conversation i bought and cod from her.


----------



## sya_dc

Im so sorry, seems the edit option is not available anymore, so quote and reply of more information here : 

*Name/item description/specific item : *UNSURE but most probably be longchamp neo le pliage medium
*Name of the seller*: littleshopaho1ic
*Item no: *1899386HT455
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://carousell.com/p/authentic-longchamp-bag-165711008/
photos as the post #5491




sya_dc said:


> Hi, Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I bought from carousell, link : https://carousell.com/p/authentic-longchamp-bag-165711008/
> it seems the seller deleted the link But i have proof of conversation i bought and cod from her.
> 
> View attachment 4070702
> View attachment 4070703
> View attachment 4070704
> View attachment 4070705
> View attachment 4070706
> View attachment 4070707
> View attachment 4070708
> View attachment 4070709


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

Input much appreciated...my first post. Please advise if I am doing this wrong

Name/Item Description -- LONGCHAMP Laptop Messenger Bag Boxford Document Holder Black Canvas Leather Trim
Name of seller -- willthisonework (me, so i can add photos or answer ?'s)
Item number  -- 362230146200
Link --  https://www.ebay.com/itm/362230146200


----------



## goldfish19

itsgemz said:


> help me authenticate this longchamp cuir please! thank you
> 
> bought it online (instagram account: littleambershop)



It's fake.


----------



## goldfish19

Yosika said:


> And here is the label inside and details on zipper pull and flap logo.



Fake in my opinion


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

JBizThreadzNTreadz said:


> Input much appreciated...my first post. Please advise if I am doing this wrong
> 
> Name/Item Description -- LONGCHAMP Laptop Messenger Bag Boxford Document Holder Black Canvas Leather Trim
> Name of seller -- willthisonework (me, so i can add photos or answer ?'s)
> Item number  -- 362322751006
> Link -- https://m.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-La...751006?hash=item545c1e6e1e:g:-SYAAOSwHtJac~bd


----------



## Nani80

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Nani80

I will greatly appreciate if someone can help to authenticate this Longchamp bag. Not sure if is the Medium size.

LP Medium Long Handle
Bought at Plato’s Closet (I only have 6 more days to return)
#1899578001 Tag number


----------



## CEG

Hi, 
Please authenticate. Thank you! 

*Name/item description/specific item*: LP Large Neo Long Handle in Black
*Name of the seller*: Blu’s Womens Wear
*Item no*.: N/A


----------



## Yosika

goldfish19 said:


> Fake in my opinion



Thank you so much! But may I know why?..


----------



## Rebenice

Hello, first post for me.
Could you please give me a feedback about this bag? I felt in love with it, do you think it is authentic? 
Thanks a LOT 


Name/item description/specific item: Sac Longchamp Le Pliage orchidée rose neuf
Name of the seller: evalisa11 (ebay)
Item no.: 132631480130
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://www.ebay.it/itm/132631480130?ul_noapp=true

I asked for additional photos to the seller, I attach here all the photos.












Thank you!


----------



## Rozilah

Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate this LC Neo small bag thank you


----------



## DiJe40

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag?

Name: longchamp le pliage the great wall of china.
Seller : goodybag08
Number : 113003497868
Link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.benl.ebay.be/ulk/itm/113003497868

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Aurorax

Hi Authenticator,
My first post. Please help to verify this item. Many thanks. 
*Name: LC Le Pliage Cuir XS Backpack (colour: Cherry)*
*Name of the seller: Ozsale *
*Item number: N/A*


----------



## Aurorax

Hi Authenticator,
It is me again. Bought 2 items in one order and need to send them back if they are not the genuine goods. Please help to verify this item. Many thanks. 
*Name: LC Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody (colour: Golden Beige)*
*Name of the seller: Ozsale *
*Item number: N/A*


----------



## Reynaleyn

Please help authenticate the bag that I purchased from Amazon Japan (Seller name: Ciyo).
Long Champ Neo 
medium 
Color: navy
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kimiwa

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Ora...rentrq:bd1079bc1630a9cc61ca0a57fffc6354|iid:1

Is this real or fake?


----------



## Yenkluu

*Name/item description/specific item : RARE Authentic LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Modele Depose LIMITED EDITION Birdcage Tote*
*Name of the seller*: oletravelinjack
*Item no: *273258623224
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authe...rentrq:dbe972841630ab6ae1a2d4f0fffd2efb|iid:1

I really like the color of this tote, but I also have never seen this limited edition print on this color. Usually only pink and seafoam green. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

Yenkluu said:


> *Name/item description/specific item : RARE Authentic LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Modele Depose LIMITED EDITION Birdcage Tote
> Name of the seller*: oletravelinjack
> *Item no: *273258623224
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Modele-Depose-LIMITED-EDITION-Birdcage-Tote/273258623224?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5fc480d2ba154455b292c5e1bd5397e3&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=273258623224&itm=273258623224&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6291d80f-6a90-11e8-88bb-74dbd180a9ee|parentrq:dbe972841630ab6ae1a2d4f0fffd2efb|iid:1
> 
> I really like the color of this tote, but I also have never seen this limited edition print on this color. Usually only pink and seafoam green.
> Thank you in advance!


You're right to be wary. This is not authentic.


----------



## Yenkluu

EGBDF said:


> You're right to be wary. This is not authentic.



Thanks for the confirmation! I didn't want to assume anything and report before making sure especially because the seller has good ratings.


----------



## goldfish19

Reynaleyn said:


> Please help authenticate the bag that I purchased from Amazon Japan (Seller name: Ciyo).
> Long Champ Neo
> medium
> Color: navy
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Fake in my opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

Aurorax said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> It is me again. Bought 2 items in one order and need to send them back if they are not the genuine goods. Please help to verify this item. Many thanks.
> *Name: LC Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody (colour: Golden Beige)*
> *Name of the seller: Ozsale *
> *Item number: N/A*



Looks good but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside


----------



## goldfish19

Aurorax said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> My first post. Please help to verify this item. Many thanks.
> *Name: LC Le Pliage Cuir XS Backpack (colour: Cherry)*
> *Name of the seller: Ozsale *
> *Item number: N/A*



No red flag. Please post a clearer photo of the plastic tag. Next time please don't collage your photos


----------



## goldfish19

DiJe40 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: longchamp le pliage the great wall of china.
> Seller : goodybag08
> Number : 113003497868
> Link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.benl.ebay.be/ulk/itm/113003497868
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Looks okay to me


----------



## goldfish19

Rozilah said:


> Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate this LC Neo small bag thank you



Seller information please?


----------



## goldfish19

Rebenice said:


> Hello, first post for me.
> Could you please give me a feedback about this bag? I felt in love with it, do you think it is authentic?
> Thanks a LOT
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Sac Longchamp Le Pliage orchidée rose neuf
> Name of the seller: evalisa11 (ebay)
> Item no.: 132631480130
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : https://www.ebay.it/itm/132631480130?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I asked for additional photos to the seller, I attach here all the photos.
> View attachment 4078807
> View attachment 4078808
> View attachment 4078809
> View attachment 4078810
> View attachment 4078811
> View attachment 4078812
> View attachment 4078813
> View attachment 4078814
> View attachment 4078815
> View attachment 4078816
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good!


----------



## Rebenice

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good!


Thank you very much!


----------



## DiJe40

goldfish19 said:


> Looks okay to me



Thank you very much!


----------



## sya_dc

Hi Authenticators. 
My post was #5491 & #5492 in page 367

Would you be kindly to authenticate the bag for me, please


----------



## AlbertaGale

Hi all, I’m brand new to this forum so I’m sorry if I’m not doing this right.
I have a quick question regarding Le Pliage, specifically short handle, XL model. Do they not have the transparent tag inside?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

sya_dc said:


> Hi, Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I bought from carousell, link : https://carousell.com/p/authentic-longchamp-bag-165711008/
> it seems the seller deleted the link But i have proof of conversation i bought and cod from her.
> 
> View attachment 4070702
> View attachment 4070703
> View attachment 4070704
> View attachment 4070705
> View attachment 4070706
> View attachment 4070707
> View attachment 4070708
> View attachment 4070709





sya_dc said:


> Hi Authenticators.
> My post was #5491 & #5492 in page 367
> 
> Would you be kindly to authenticate the bag for me, please



Not authentic


----------



## AlbertaGale

Adding to my earlier question:
LP short handle travel bag XL in graphite or possibly gun metal. Bought at Winners, Canada.

If this is fake it’s a high quality fake. A lot of the details seems right (see pictures), but there’s a few things that make me wonder about the authenticity, namely:

1. No transparent tag, instead a number written on the inside seem. Could this happen in LC outlets?
2. Diamond pattern perhaps not quite right?
3. Relief on backside of flap is there but not very clear.


----------



## Mallory Archer

Hello!

New member here. I just picked up this Longchamp bag today at Century 21. It’s not my first Longchamp bag, but the details are slightly different than my other ones so I’d appreciate experienced eyes taking a look.

*Item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Chevaux Ailés Large with Long handles
*Color*: Navy with print
*Purchased at:* Century 21

Please let me know if these pictures are sufficient. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AlbertaGale

AlbertaGale said:


> Adding to my earlier question:
> LP short handle travel bag XL in graphite or possibly gun metal. Bought at Winners, Canada.
> 
> If this is fake it’s a high quality fake. A lot of the details seems right (see pictures), but there’s a few things that make me wonder about the authenticity, namely:
> 
> 1. No transparent tag, instead a number written on the inside seem. Could this happen in LC outlets?
> 2. Diamond pattern perhaps not quite right?
> 3. Relief on backside of flap is there but not very clear.




Sorry for spamming. There is a transparent tag, as it turns out, I just didn’t know where to look for it... serial number seems to add up.


----------



## Yeshax

Would you Please have a look at this bag. The dust bag is awful, imo, and the bag feels too light for real leather. The tag inside that says longchamp is not in leather and I thought they would use leather in there too. Please let me know what you think, I will return it to the secondhand store if you agree on it being fake. Thank you[emoji1317]


----------



## Yeshax

Adding pictures of the zipper. It doesn’t say YKK. I paid $250 for it so I want it to be real but it really feels light and some things are different like the zipper without the YKK on it. Please, let me know what you think.


----------



## Nicspaweena

Hello,I just got this Longchamp mini tote (Le pliage croc embossed,I guess)from a store near my place
Could anyone here please help me to authenticate it?
If it's not real I can still return it (it's very cute but I don't support fake goods)
Thank you in advance!
(I'm sorry if I don't give enough photos,and please just let me know about this)


----------



## Nicspaweena

Nicspaweena said:


> Hello,I just got this Longchamp mini tote (Le pliage croc embossed,I guess)from a store near my place
> Could anyone here please help me to authenticate it?
> If it's not real I can still return it (it's very cute but I don't support fake goods)
> Thank you in advance!
> (I'm sorry if I don't give enough photos,and please just let me know about this)



More photos


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi,

I am interested in buying this messenger bad, please tell me if it is authentic or not. Thanks.

Item name: Mens Longchamp Messenger Bag
Item number: 323295562251
Seller: areyoumine1203
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Longchamp-Messenger-Bag/323295562251?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Csos22

*Name/item description/specific item* :
Hi I bought this item and was wondering if it was authentic. I really am unsure because I have never had one before. It’s a longchamp le pliage cuir bag medium size short handles in the color girl.  
*Name of the seller*: Carly_quinn_15
*Item no*.: 923987
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m92398700944/


----------



## Aleth anne solis

Good day to all i would like to ask for your help. Please authenticate this LC. Thank you so much for your help. Model: longchamp neo in blue. Bought it thebagmasterph. Here are some pix


----------



## EGBDF

Aleth anne solis said:


> Good day to all i would like to ask for your help. Please authenticate this LC. Thank you so much for your help. Model: longchamp neo in blue. Bought it thebagmasterph. Here are some pix


not authentic


----------



## Mallory Archer

Hi EGBDF, would you kindly look at my post #5523 and let me know if you think my bag is authentic? 
Much appreciated.


----------



## EGBDF

Mallory Archer said:


> Hi EGBDF, would you kindly look at my post #5523 and let me know if you think my bag is authentic?
> Much appreciated.


I don't see any red flags but one of the other authenticators might comment because I don't feel confident authenticating that model.


----------



## Nicspaweena

Hi,EGBDF
Can you please take a look at my post #5527 too? 
The plastic tag looks very strange to me,have you ever seen this kind of Longchamp tag before? 
Thank you so much


----------



## EGBDF

Nicspaweena said:


> Hi,EGBDF
> Can you please take a look at my post #5527 too?
> The plastic tag looks very strange to me,have you ever seen this kind of Longchamp tag before?
> Thank you so much


That is a bit of an older bag and I'm not familiar with it....so can't authenticate one way or the other. I don't see concerns about the tag but I would see if another authenticator can give a more definitive answer.


----------



## Nicspaweena

EGBDF said:


> That is a bit of an older bag and I'm not familiar with it....so can't authenticate one way or the other. I don't see concerns about the tag but I would see if another authenticator can give a more definitive answer.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mallory Archer

EGBDF said:


> I don't see any red flags but one of the other authenticators might comment because I don't feel confident authenticating that model.



Thanks EGBDF! Would you say that this is a limited edition due to the print?


----------



## EGBDF

Mallory Archer said:


> Thanks EGBDF! Would you say that this is a limited edition due to the print?


Yes


----------



## gracie5

Hi, I'd appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag I purchased on ebay. I suspect it might be a replica for a few reasons, but if it is, it's an excellent one. Thank you in advance!
1. The material seems slightly thin even compared to most of my other bags, though the outer texture looks right.
2. The button turns.
3. The black seams of the leather straps were not waxed.
4. The outer seam of the pocket has irregular stitching in the corners.
5. The price was too good to be true, but the seller reassured me personally it was authentic.

*Name/item description/specific item:* Large Long Handle in Graphite
*Name of the seller*: schejlram-0
*Item no*.: 253672387984
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Longc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## EGBDF

gracie5 said:


> Hi, I'd appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag I purchased on ebay. I suspect it might be a replica for a few reasons, but if it is, it's an excellent one. Thank you in advance!
> 1. The material seems slightly thin even compared to most of my other bags, though the outer texture looks right.
> 2. The button turns.
> 3. The black seams of the leather straps were not waxed.
> 4. The outer seam of the pocket has irregular stitching in the corners.
> 5. The price was too good to be true, but the seller reassured me personally it was authentic.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Large Long Handle in Graphite
> *Name of the seller*: schejlram-0
> *Item no*.: 253672387984
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Graphite-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Large-Tote-Bag-Leather-Strap-Handles/253672387984?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Not authentic


----------



## gracie5

EGBDF said:


> Not authentic


Thank you! Can you please explain a bit?


----------



## classicmix

Hi! Can anyone please authenticate these bags for me? Thanks a lot! 
*Longchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in Cherry from TJ Maxx







*


----------



## classicmix

*Longchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in Pebble from Century 21










*


----------



## classicmix

I’m just bothered by some of their differences. Maybe because one is MIC and one is MIF?


----------



## classicmix

*Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Gold(?) from Saks Off 5th*
*




*


----------



## classicmix

Just let me know if you guys need more pictures. Thanks a lot! I’d really appreciate it!


----------



## CrazyLV

*Name/item description/specific item:*
Limited Edition Fall 2017 (I think)
Le Pliage Neo Vibration
Feather prints
Vermillion colour
Top Handle Small size

Name of the seller:n/a
Item no.: n/a

*Detail:*
My friend gave me this, she is no longer love it.
I don't mind to receive it but not sure if she is part of victim despite she didn't tell me anything or excuse. 
My concern is the interior pocket that i have never seen before because i have Le Pliage in older style classic model doesn't have like that stitch pattern plus i don't go often Longchamp boutique to check out the latest style even peek interior too.
I want to hear your opinion on this one please.

TIA

View attachment 4113682


View attachment 4113683


View attachment 4113684


View attachment 4113685


View attachment 4113686


View attachment 4113689


----------



## CrazyLV

Relate to my above post

Some reason photos upload from my iphone didnt shows up and hopeful this work?!?


----------



## Gingymummy

Hi, I'd appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag in Carousell please?
https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-sling-bag-177078875/ 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Korja

Please authenticate. Seller said it was a gift from a flight attendant friend and bought in Paris.
Longchamp Nylon Bilberry medium short handle





Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzaj

Can you please authenticate this ebay listing. 
Le pliage Neo small in Navy
Sellers name is charmantone
Link for the item is
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142799792775


----------



## EGBDF

Kzaj said:


> Can you please authenticate this ebay listing.
> Le pliage Neo small in Navy
> Sellers name is charmantone
> Link for the item is
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142799792775


Not authentic


----------



## Kzaj

EGBDF said:


> Not authentic


Thank you for your super fast response.


----------



## ChummyChum

Hi, could I please have some help authenticating this bag? I'm starting to be suspicious that it's fake and getting close to a month since I bought the bag.

*Name/item description/specific item:*
Lonchamp Le Pilage Chevauz Alies Tote Bag Large
*Name of the seller*: Lovefashion4ever2012
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Lon...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ChummyChum

Here are some pictures of the bag and card it came with.
Thanks very much!


----------



## Gingymummy

Hello Authenticators,
I bought this bag from Carousell. Please help me to authenticate. 

*Item description : Le Piliage Black*
Do let me know if more pictures are required. Thanks.


----------



## Gingymummy

Hello, kindly authenticate this longchamp. Thanks in advance.
Name: longchamp neo (I think medium)
Color:navy blue
Seller: https://sg.carousell.com/p/long-champ-dark-blue-sling-bag-177741834/


----------



## classicmix

Hi! Can someone please kindly authenticate #5544 and #5545? I only have a few days left to return it just in case. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## gmad5

Hai, please help me authenticate this ...thank you very much


----------



## Lollipop@50

Hi
I joined purse forum some time ago to try and educate myself against buying fakes and so far so good - so thank you!
However, I fell in with a bag on Ebay (never usually buy bags from them!) and seller described it as Longchamp rouseau leather shoulder bag in cream. I would like to know if real or fake please. I've already paid and collected but although comes with dust bag and a card from longchamp, not 100% convinced.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAM...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Lollipop@50

Lollipop@50 said:


> Hi
> I joined purse forum some time ago to try and educate myself against buying fakes and so far so good - so thank you!
> However, I fell in with a bag on Ebay (never usually buy bags from them!) and seller described it as Longchamp rouseau leather shoulder bag in cream. I would like to know if real or fake please. I've already paid and collected but although comes with dust bag and a card from longchamp, not 100% convinced.
> View attachment 4124712
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP-Roseau-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Cream-Very-Good-Condition/283030164929?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


should add that label inside has number 25742 and XFO below it. If you need more photos please let me know an I'll try to upload some.
Many thanks


----------



## Strawberry18

This is only my second time ever buying a Longchamp product. I was searching for a Longchamp backpack at a decent price and found one on poshmark. Now that it has arrived it’s not the same quality as my other tote. Perhaps it’s just an older bag?? Or just a fake?? Thank you!!


----------



## baltogirl

Hi! Found this pretty at savers and it looked real to me, but upon further inspection it is a little different in the snaps nexts to my standby Nordstrom’s le pilage. 
Otherwise size and leather are an exact match. The inner snaps are plain and not grooved which is why I have my doubts. 

This is a small, long handle orange le 
Pilage, purchased at savers.


----------



## Narnanz

Hello...I dont need to  my bag authenticated...I knew it was a fake when I bought it...$5NZ it was desparation that made me buy it at a thrift store..the bag I was carrying couldnt hold out much longer.
What Im asking here , is there a thread that we can put some of these fakes in..this one is so bad its almost funny.
Sorry if there is one already for Longchamp...tried to find it....and being a newbee Im still trying to find my way around.
Sorry mods if Ive put this in the wrong place.


----------



## Mikaela2141

Hi,

Can someone please help authenticate this purse. Seller on ebay described it as 100% authentic. It is the linited edition Miaou Le pliage large purse.


----------



## 20082013olynna

Hello dear authenticators. I need your insights. Please help me authenticate this mini cuir crossbody in Beige that I bought from a seller in Carousell. Thank you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, appreciate your kind assistance with this item.

Name of item: Longchamp small cuir in Pebble. 
Name of the seller: Brand Alley UK
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/15002393.html
The link might not work as it requires log in. It is a timed sales site akin to Rue La La. 
Photos : The item is with me. Photos are taken by me under bright sunlight. I took photos of hardware on both sides. 
Remarks: The lining feels very much like thick fabric. Also, there are other aspects which I am unsure about.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

More pictures. Front and back of hardware. Seams of item etc. Grateful thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> More pictures. Front and back of hardware. Seams of item etc. Grateful thanks in advance for your time.
> 
> View attachment 4144432
> View attachment 4144433
> View attachment 4144434
> View attachment 4144435
> View attachment 4144436
> View attachment 4144437
> View attachment 4144438
> View attachment 4144439
> View attachment 4144440
> View attachment 4144441
> View attachment 4144442



It looks fine.
Hey, can u PM me instructions on how to buy from Brand Alley? They have some mazng sales on another brand.


----------



## ks7012

hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this for me? I've been looking online to see if this Longchamp expandable tote came in this color but haven't found much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It looks fine.
> Hey, can u PM me instructions on how to buy from Brand Alley? They have some mazng sales on another brand.


[emoji253] oh Seton, thank you so much for helping to take a look at it. I was bent on returning it and thinking the bargain was probably too good to be true. Sure, I will be most happy to share how I purchase from the site. PMing you straight away.


----------



## bumbewong

Help is this one real or fake? The logo without circle And the code number ending C59 ? Thank you


----------



## Anaro

Swanky said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are VOLUNTEERS and are offering opinions only, they are not obligated to answer every request. Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> 
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Anaro

Can you authenticate this?
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, size medium, color peony. 
I bought this at a state sale.


----------



## seton

ks7012 said:


> hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this for me? I've been looking online to see if this Longchamp expandable tote came in this color but haven't found much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145161
> View attachment 4145162
> View attachment 4145163
> View attachment 4145164
> View attachment 4145165
> View attachment 4145166
> View attachment 4145167
> View attachment 4145168




Authentic.


----------



## seton

bumbewong said:


> Help is this one real or fake? The logo without circle And the code number ending C59 ? Thank you



Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread or you will continue to be ignored.


----------



## bumbewong

seton said:


> Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread or you will continue to be ignored.


Sorry i am on vacation right now . I dont have computer to fix the post will do when i am home .


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hello authenticators. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx so I feel pretty confident that it is an authentic bag but I’d like to be 100% sure before I remove the tags and decide to keep it. It came with no Longchamp tags attached and no brochure so I’m a little nervous. Any help is much appreciated..thank you!


----------



## seton

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hello authenticators. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx so I feel pretty confident that it is an authentic bag but I’d like to be 100% sure before I remove the tags and decide to keep it. It came with no Longchamp tags attached and no brochure so I’m a little nervous. Any help is much appreciated..thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148621
> View attachment 4148622
> View attachment 4148623
> View attachment 4148624
> View attachment 4148625
> View attachment 4148626
> View attachment 4148627
> View attachment 4148628
> View attachment 4148629



iT LOOKS OK.


----------



## Noraiski2018

Hello- can you please authenticate this Le pliage in ruby color. I think the size is small. Seller told me this bag was bought from US.
Item Code: 1512578609
Seller: loveskie1985 (carousell)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## laurel_navoa24

Hi! Good day! Can you help me authenticate my Longchamp Le Pliage Club large in gunmetal. Bought through an online seller claiming she purchased it at Longchamp Singapore.
	

		
			
		

		
	


























Thank you!

Laurel


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, appreciate your kind assistance with this item.
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp small cuir in Pebble.
> Name of the seller: Brand Alley UK
> https://www.brandalley.co.uk/15002393.html
> The link might not work as it requires log in. It is a timed sales site akin to Rue La La.
> Photos : The item is with me. Photos are taken by me under bright sunlight. I took photos of hardware on both sides.
> Remarks: The lining feels very much like thick fabric. Also, there are other aspects which I am unsure about.
> View attachment 4144414
> View attachment 4144416
> View attachment 4144417
> View attachment 4144421
> View attachment 4144422
> View attachment 4144423
> View attachment 4144424
> View attachment 4144425
> View attachment 4144426
> View attachment 4144427
> View attachment 4144428
> View attachment 4144430
> View attachment 4144431



Authentic in my opinion [emoji4]


----------



## seton

laurel_navoa24 said:


> Hi! Good day! Can you help me authenticate my Longchamp Le Pliage Club large in gunmetal. Bought through an online seller claiming she purchased it at Longchamp Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158910
> View attachment 4158911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158912
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158914
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Laurel




It's fake.


----------



## laurel_navoa24

seton said:


> It's fake.




Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MissV

I think I may of bought a fake, could someone confirm my suspicion please. Thank you


----------



## laurel_navoa24

I’m planning to this LC le pliage large. Can you help me authenticate this. These are the only pics sent by the seller


----------



## seton

laurel_navoa24 said:


> I’m planning to this LC le pliage large. Can you help me authenticate this. These are the only pics sent by the seller



I normally prefer more than FIVE photos but I will let it go THIS ONE TIME.

FAKE.


----------



## laurel_navoa24

seton said:


> I normally prefer more than FIVE photos but I will let it go THIS ONE TIME.
> 
> FAKE.


Thanks for the fast reply. Apologies for the lack of photos.


----------



## laurel_navoa24

Can you authenticate this one too?
Seller: Deals and Steals Manila
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris35

Please help authenticate this longchamp denim bucketbag. This is the only pic the seller has. Thank you.


----------



## Bellepluie

Longchamp Le Pilage Cage / Pale Pink
Received as A gift from friend.
No source of seller.


----------



## Kobiang

Hi goldfish, can help me to authenticate this longchamp cuir camel 1515737226? Thanks for your help in advance !


----------



## Kobiang

And this longchamp cuir in beige pl , 1512737484.


----------



## Kobiang

Hi, grateful if you can also help me to authenticate this longchamp cuir medium in Arizona colour.


----------



## Kobiang

Hi, appreciate if you can help to authenticate this longchamp sling bag from carousell pl. Thanks.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/152391482


----------



## seton

Bellepluie said:


> View attachment 4171369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pilage Cage / Pale Pink
> Received as A gift from friend.
> No source of seller.



Authentic


----------



## Kobiang

seton said:


> Authentic


Hi Seton, thanks for authenticating! Now I can haveha piece of mind to get the item.
Grateful if you can help to authenticate the following post
#5593 :https://sg.carousell.com/p/175568961 (seller mentioned that she got it as a gift hence should be authentic. )
#5594 : https://sg.carousell.com/p/143074549
#5595 : https://sg.carousell.com/p/108414312


----------



## seton

Kobiang said:


> Hi Seton, thanks for authenticating! Now I can haveha piece of mind to get the item.
> Grateful if you can help to authenticate the following post
> #5593 :https://sg.carousell.com/p/175568961 (seller mentioned that she got it as a gift hence should be authentic. )
> #5594 : https://sg.carousell.com/p/143074549
> #5595 : https://sg.carousell.com/p/108414312



I don't know what you are talking about. My post was addressed to Bellepluie. Please wait for Goldfish since you addressed them first.

#5593 is a really bad fake. I don't have to study the photos to know that. I don't have time for the others.


----------



## Kobiang

seton said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. My post was addressed to Bellepluie. Please wait for Goldfish since you addressed them first.
> 
> #5593 is a really bad fake. I don't have to study the photos to know that. I don't have time for the others.


Opps sorry, misread the post.


----------



## Bellepluie

Thanks Seton!
I would like to buy this from Carousell, She receive it as a gift from her friend who bought from Europe.

LONGCHAMP Pink Sakura Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Top Handle Bag Size S
Carousell Name: shopper_addiction
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/175100449

These pics are sent to our private chat.


----------



## seton

Bellepluie said:


> View attachment 4172128
> View attachment 4172131
> View attachment 4172132
> View attachment 4172133
> View attachment 4172134
> View attachment 4172135
> View attachment 4172136
> View attachment 4172137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Seton!
> I would like to buy this from Carousell, She receive it as a gift from her friend who bought from Europe.
> 
> LONGCHAMP Pink Sakura Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Top Handle Bag Size S
> Carousell Name: shopper_addiction
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/175100449
> 
> These pics are sent to our private chat.




FAKE.


----------



## Amy H

Hello! 1st time poster here.
Would love your help authenticating 1 of 2 bags I bought on Poshmark... the rounded handles and the lack of indentation on the other side of the logo on the flap is suspicious to me.
Some photos are side-by-side with the other Navy LC bag I purchased (post for that to follow).

Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Paris Limited Edition
Color: Maroonish/violet (couldn't find color info online)
Size: Seller said M, but it measures 18 inches across... I think it's a Large
Original Poshmark link: https://bnc.lt/focc/5BkiOO3iDP












Amy


----------



## Amy H

Me again from the last post--this is the other bag I purchased from Poshmark.

Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Paris Limited Edition
Color: Navy
Size: Was not mentioned, but it measures 18 inches across... I think it's a Large
Original Poshmark link: https://bnc.lt/focc/LnbnOx7iDP


----------



## seton

Amy H said:


> Hello! 1st time poster here.
> Would love your help authenticating 1 of 2 bags I bought on Poshmark... the rounded handles and the lack of indentation on the other side of the logo on the flap is suspicious to me.
> Some photos are side-by-side with the other Navy LC bag I purchased (post for that to follow).
> 
> Amy



Your pictures are worthless. They need to be bigger than 1000 x 1000. Also, better lighting.


----------



## seton

Amy H said:


> Me again from the last post--this is the other bag I purchased from Poshmark.
> 
> Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage Paris Limited Edition
> Color: Navy
> Size: Was not mentioned, but it measures 18 inches across... I think it's a Large
> Original Poshmark link: https://bnc.lt/focc/LnbnOx7iDP
> 
> View attachment 4172279
> View attachment 4172280
> View attachment 4172281
> View attachment 4172282
> View attachment 4172283
> View attachment 4172284
> View attachment 4172285
> View attachment 4172286
> View attachment 4172287



Going by the seller's pix since yours are still worthless, it's authentic.


----------



## Amy H

seton said:


> Going by the seller's pix since yours are still worthless, it's authentic.


Hi, thanks for the feedback--I retook the Navy LC photos, posted below:


----------



## Amy H

seton said:


> Your pictures are worthless. They need to be bigger than 1000 x 1000. Also, better lighting.



Took your feedback, retook the Maroon bag as well, thanks:


----------



## seton

Amy H said:


> Hi, thanks for the feedback--I retook the Navy LC photos, posted below:
> View attachment 4173030
> View attachment 4173031
> View attachment 4173032
> View attachment 4173033
> View attachment 4173034
> View attachment 4173035
> View attachment 4173036
> View attachment 4173037
> View attachment 4173038
> View attachment 4173039



Still authentic.


----------



## seton

Amy H said:


> Took your feedback, retook the Maroon bag as well, thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173042
> View attachment 4173043
> View attachment 4173045
> View attachment 4173046
> View attachment 4173047
> View attachment 4173048
> View attachment 4173049
> View attachment 4173050
> View attachment 4173052



I need more pix. 

1. I am having trouble reading the info on the tag. I need a pic of it straight on (NOT from an angle and with NO distortion).

2. I want to take a look at the stitching at the base of two of the handles at the least if not all 4.


----------



## EmPathetic

Please authenticate if my pictures are clear enough and I have provided enough information, thanks in advance!

*Name/item description: *Le Pliage MSH tote in Amethyst. 
*Name of the seller*: www.ozsale.com.au


----------



## zhewelry

Hi everyone. I'm new to Longchamp and this is my first and only. Please authenticate it.
Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium in Black
Seller: C21Stores


----------



## SailorStar

Hi everyone. This is my first Longchamp bag that I bought off of ebay.

It is the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile Star Satchel (from Fall 2017 Collection)


----------



## Katri

Hello!
Please, kindly help me to authenticate this bag. I tried to authenticate it with ******************, but they politely refused, cause they dont have authenticator for this model.
*Name/item description:* Longchamp Roseau grey embossed leather bag.
*Name of the seller*:  a friend, who claim she bought it from Selfridges in december


----------



## Katri

More pics for
*Name/item description:* Longchamp Roseau grey embossed leather bag.
*Name of the seller*: a friend, who claim she bought it from Selfridges in december

Thank you!


----------



## seton

Katri said:


> Hello!
> Please, kindly help me to authenticate this bag. I tried to authenticate it with ******************, but they politely refused, cause they dont have authenticator for this model.
> *Name/item description:* Longchamp Roseau grey embossed leather bag.
> *Name of the seller*:  a friend, who claim she bought it from Selfridges in december



It looks OK but I don't understand this Selfridges claim? Do they sell used bags? Because this bag looks used and it's probably about 10 years old.


----------



## Katri

Obviously, Selfridges dont sell used bags, but my friend offered this bag after using it for a while. 
Talking about an age , probably, she  meant a Longchamp wallet , that she gave as a gift with this bag..
Anyway, thank you very much for your opinion on this bag.


----------



## seton

SailorStar said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first Longchamp bag that I bought off of ebay.
> 
> It is the Le Pliage Cuir Etoile Star Satchel (from Fall 2017 Collection)
> View attachment 4178265
> 
> View attachment 4178261
> View attachment 4178260
> View attachment 4178266
> View attachment 4178263
> View attachment 4178257
> View attachment 4178258
> View attachment 4178259



Authentic


----------



## seton

EmPathetic said:


> Please authenticate if my pictures are clear enough and I have provided enough information, thanks in advance!
> 
> *Name/item description: *Le Pliage MSH tote in Amethyst.
> *Name of the seller*: www.ozsale.com.au
> 
> View attachment 4176002
> View attachment 4176003
> View attachment 4176004
> View attachment 4176005
> View attachment 4176006
> View attachment 4176007



The photos are not good enough.


----------



## EmPathetic

seton said:


> The photos are not good enough.


I don't seem to be able to get any good clear shots, thanks anyway seton!


----------



## Cheezyheart

Hi there 
I just committed to buy a longchamp fleurs de ravello Limited edition from a carouseller.  Wld like to seek authentication here. Appreciate much. 
Seller info https://sg.carousell.com/p/186189366


----------



## Cheezyheart

Hi again.  I bought the bag and took a clearer pics on the item.  Do advise if its authentic. Otherwise i would return. Tks alot. 
Let me know of need more pic


----------



## seton

Cheezyheart said:


> Hi again.  I bought the bag and took a clearer pics on the item.  Do advise if its authentic. Otherwise i would return. Tks alot.
> Let me know of need more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184195
> View attachment 4184196



Your pix are not the best but I don't see any red signs.


----------



## Kobiang

Hi authenticators, grateful if you can help to authenticate if this Longchamp sling from carousell is authentic. 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/152391482


----------



## Cheezyheart

seton said:


> Your pix are not the best but I don't see any red signs.


Thank you seton 
Pardon my ignorance, so i can assume the bag is authentic?


----------



## Sangputri

Hello everyone... please authenticate my curry. TIA 
*Name / Item Description*: Le Pliage Nylon SLH in Curry
*Name of The Seller*: PS @ instagram Yenny.


----------



## allbrandspls

Hi 
If someone could authenticate these for me.
Its an Australian website.


----------



## allbrandspls

Item: longchamp Large Pliage tote neo
Color: black
Listing number: 2605578001


Seller: fasiontree
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Used-Second-...rentrq:b322d5291650ac3e147cc5aeffff8573|iid:1


----------



## allbrandspls

More pics


----------



## EGBDF

allbrandspls said:


> Item: longchamp Large Pliage tote neo
> Color: black
> Listing number: 2605578001
> 
> 
> Seller: fasiontree
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Used-Second-hand-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Small-Tote-Bag-Black-2605578001/302867998182?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=60e14c7f15f644acbdc664b93cf39940&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=232906955819&itm=302867998182&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:942c178c-b277-11e8-88fa-74dbd1801eb8|parentrq:b322d5291650ac3e147cc5aeffff8573|iid:1


Personally I would avoid that seller as I see they have a lot of inauthentic bags listed (from the ones I can tell from the limited pics)


----------



## allbrandspls

EGBDF said:


> Personally I would avoid that seller as I see they have a lot of inauthentic bags listed (from the ones I can tell from the limited pics)


Thanks


----------



## allbrandspls

If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me.  Much appreciated
Item: longchamp Large Pliage tote neo
Color: black
Listing number: 1569898485
Seller: mdfashionable 
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Large-Black-Tote-Bag-/263293007486


----------



## allbrandspls

allbrandspls said:


> If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me.  Much appreciated
> Item: longchamp Large Pliage tote neo
> Color: black
> Listing number: 1569898485
> Seller: mdfashionable
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Large-Black-Tote-Bag-/263293007486


Theres more pics in description


----------



## seton

Sangputri said:


> Hello everyone... please authenticate my curry. TIA
> *Name / Item Description*: Le Pliage Nylon SLH in Curry
> *Name of The Seller*: PS @ instagram Yenny.
> 
> View attachment 4184329
> View attachment 4184330
> View attachment 4184331
> View attachment 4184332
> View attachment 4184333
> View attachment 4184334
> View attachment 4184357
> View attachment 4184335
> View attachment 4184336
> View attachment 4184337



It looks ok.


----------



## seton

allbrandspls said:


> If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me.  Much appreciated
> Item: longchamp Large Pliage tote neo
> Color: black
> Listing number: 1569898485
> Seller: mdfashionable
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Large-Black-Tote-Bag-/263293007486



the photos are useless


----------



## seton

Kobiang said:


> Hi authenticators, grateful if you can help to authenticate if this Longchamp sling from carousell is authentic.
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/152391482
> View attachment 4184271
> View attachment 4184271
> View attachment 4184272
> View attachment 4184273
> View attachment 4184274
> View attachment 4184275
> View attachment 4184276
> View attachment 4184271
> View attachment 4184272
> View attachment 4184273
> View attachment 4184274
> View attachment 4184275
> View attachment 4184276



It looks ok.


----------



## seton

Cheezyheart said:


> Thank you seton
> Pardon my ignorance, so i can assume the bag is authentic?



That is your call. All I said is that I see no red flags. All I can do is go by your photos and I already said that your pix are mediocre.


----------



## Kobiang

seton said:


> It looks ok.


Hi Seton, thanks for authenticating the bag.


----------



## Cheezyheart

seton said:


> That is your call. All I said is that I see no red flags. All I can do is go by your photos and I already said that your pix are mediocre.


Any other authenticators can help confirm if my bag is authentic?  I need a assurance. Wld provide more and better pics if requested.  Thank you.


----------



## Sangputri

seton said:


> It looks ok.




Thank you very much


----------



## allbrandspls

If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated.
Item:Longchamp le pliage medium navy neo
Color: navy
Listing number: 183423934851
Seller: Werribee13
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Navy-Bag-/183423934851


----------



## seton

allbrandspls said:


> If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated.
> Item:Longchamp le pliage medium navy neo
> Color: navy
> Listing number: 183423934851
> Seller: Werribee13
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Navy-Bag-/183423934851



Sigh.
 It's fake.


----------



## allbrandspls

Thanks Seton.


----------



## Ann Askey

I have this longchamp I have never seen this style but all checks out please help


----------



## allbrandspls

If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated.
Item:Longchamp le pliage medium neo black 
Color: navy
Listing number: 3015842287
Seller: Dominantduck
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcham...cd33af7fffa4ee6&ul_noapp=true&epid=3015842287

Trying to get some clearer pics.


----------



## EGBDF

Ann Askey said:


> I have this longchamp I have never seen this style but all checks out please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189147
> View attachment 4189148
> View attachment 4189149
> View attachment 4189150
> View attachment 4189152
> View attachment 4189155


fake


----------



## seton

allbrandspls said:


> If i could get someone t o authenticate this bag for me. Much appreciated.
> Item:Longchamp le pliage medium neo black
> Color: navy
> Listing number: 3015842287
> Seller: Dominantduck
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-N-O-Large-Tote-Bag-BLACK-With-Dust-Bag/332798756652?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=207934347e9b46ae8af8be779823ae93&bu=43193053413&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F332798756652&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=c6e1f49d1650ac3dfcd33af7fffa4ee6&ul_noapp=true&epid=3015842287
> 
> Trying to get some clearer pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189302
> View attachment 4189303
> View attachment 4189304
> View attachment 4189305




The photos are useless but looking over their auctions, I doubt any of their "Longchamp" is  authentic.

This is the last time I will respond to one of your requests on Neos and suggest that you buy from an official Longchamp stockist in AU or overseas.

"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. " - Albert Einstein


----------



## Ann Askey

seton said:


> Sigh.
> It's fake.



Can you help with my longchamp I posted below? Tia


----------



## seton

Ann Askey said:


> Can you help with my longchamp I posted below? Tia



Um, @EGB already helped you and she is correct. It's fake. You should thank her.


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry to hijack the thread...just wanted to thank @seton and all our other authenicators...and also say that @seton's avatar is fab.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi there,  I found this lovely bag in a Thrift outlet store.  I dont know anything about it.  I would like to know if its a real Longchamp.  I have not seen one like this online, but it may be vintage.  I really love it and hope its authentic since that would support the expense to get it rewoven by an expert where there is a tear. Thank you in advance for your service.


----------



## seton

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi there,  I found this lovely bag in a Thrift outlet store.  I dont know anything about it.  I would like to know if its a real Longchamp.  I have not seen one like this online, but it may be vintage.  I really love it and hope its authentic since that would support the expense to get it rewoven by an expert where there is a tear. Thank you in advance for your service.



Authentic


----------



## Drd1170

Just received this bag...was so desperate for a Le Miaou bag, that I bought this off eBay.  Everything looks really good, the bag “feels” authentic, hardware also looks and feels good..except the handles...
Seller: fasiontree
Model: small (or med?) le pliage miaou


----------



## seton

Drd1170 said:


> Just received this bag...was so desperate for a Le Miaou bag, that I bought this off eBay.  Everything looks really good, the bag “feels” authentic, hardware also looks and feels good..except the handles...
> Seller: fasiontree
> Model: small (or med?) le pliage miaou



link to listing?


----------



## Drd1170

seton said:


> link to listing?


It’s no longer active since I bought it


----------



## Drd1170

seton said:


> link to listing?


On closer inspection, it does seem to be fake...the font on the zipper doesn’t quite match an authentic longchamp I have.


----------



## Drd1170

seton said:


> link to listing?


Nvm found it:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...2018-Edition-/302750160937#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## seton

Drd1170 said:


> Nvm found it:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...2018-Edition-/302750160937#vi__app-cvip-panel



FAKE.


----------



## Obsessed68

Hello, i'm looking to buy this Longchamp pouchette but the person selling it doesn't have the certificate of authenticity and I really don't want to be scammed. Can you help me ? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## seton

Obsessed68 said:


> Hello, i'm looking to buy this Longchamp pouchette but the person selling it doesn't have the certificate of authenticity and I really don't want to be scammed. Can you help me ? Thank you very much!!!



It looks okay.

If there is going to be a next time, I would need more and better photos than this.  FYI.


----------



## onlytell

Hi, I just got a black Le Pliage tote in the large size. I also have a beige one in the same size. However, the black one has a larger sized flap, larger sized leather tabs at the ends of the zipper, and the zipper pull has different font. The straps also feel much stiffer, however this may just be because the black one is new, while the beige one is used. I bought both of them secondhand, so really either one of them could be fake. I'm not really familiar with the brand, so I'm wondering: are these discrepancies normal (perhaps the details have changed over the years?) or is one of them fake? Thank you  And let me know if I should post more photos.


----------



## IndigoAurora

For authentication. Thank you.

Item: LongChamp LE Pliage backpack
Color: Lavender?
Bought at local discount store.

Again, thank you.


----------



## LaPaloma55

seton said:


> Authentic


Thank you, seton!


----------



## LaPaloma55

seton said:


> Authentic


Seton, do you happen to know the name of this bag or any identifying info?
Thank you!!


----------



## Aristote

Hi. Planning to buy this Roseau Croco which is no longer made with silver hw... these are the only photos I have, can you tell if it's fake or not ?
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## seton

LaPaloma55 said:


> Seton, do you happen to know the name of this bag or any identifying info?
> Thank you!!


It's before my time. If you really have to know, contact LC customer service with the longer number on the tag and they can tell you.


----------



## LaPaloma55

seton said:


> It's before my time. If you really have to know, contact LC customer service with the longer number on the tag and they can tell you.


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi authenticators, appreciate if I can seek your help to authenticate this bag. It is my first time purchasing from this site and thought it best to check before I share my experience about the site in the forum. 

Name of item: Le Pliage Heritage XS Crossbody in gray
Name of the seller: *******
WebLink: https://www.*******.com/products/1305813-2?variant=12135627948145
Remarks: I took both sides of the hardware for each side of the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

More pictures.

A grateful thank you for your time in advance. [emoji258]


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi authenticators, appreciate if I can seek your help to authenticate this bag. It is my first time purchasing from this site and thought it best to check before I share my experience about the site in the forum.
> 
> Name of item: Le Pliage Heritage XS Crossbody in gray
> Name of the seller: *******
> WebLink: https://www.*******.com/products/1305813-2?variant=12135627948145
> Remarks: I took both sides of the hardware for each side of the bag.
> View attachment 4195203
> View attachment 4195204
> View attachment 4195205
> View attachment 4195206
> View attachment 4195207
> View attachment 4195208
> View attachment 4195209
> View attachment 4195210
> View attachment 4195211
> View attachment 4195212



It looks good. Pretty bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It looks good. Pretty bag. [emoji2]


Thank you Seton, for taking the time to take a look at it! [emoji173] It's so late at your part of the world now! All thanks to you, I feel in a better position to share about this site now. It's a positive shopping experience and yes, bag twins with @Cosmopolitan now. Loving the bag! Do have a good night's rest. [emoji276]


----------



## IndigoAurora

IndigoAurora said:


> View attachment 4191715
> View attachment 4191716
> View attachment 4191719
> View attachment 4191720
> View attachment 4191721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For authentication. Thank you.
> 
> Item: LongChamp LE Pliage backpack
> Color: Lavender?
> Bought at local discount store.
> 
> Again, thank you.




Bumping the post to see if anyone could help. It's my first Longchamp purchase and I'm a bit nervous about it. I really like the colour but wouldn't want to keep it if it's not authentic. I still have sometime to return it if it doesn't look right. Please let me know if more photos are needed. Thank you so much.


----------



## onlytell

Hi, I'm back with (a lot) more photos of the black Le Pliage in the large size. If any anyone can take a look, I would appreciate it. I've tried to include as many photos as I can, but let me know if more are needed. Seller says this was given to her as a gift two weeks ago. Thank you


----------



## onlytell

More photos, including some measurements:


----------



## seton

onlytell said:


> More photos, including some measurements:
> View attachment 4195901
> View attachment 4195902
> View attachment 4195903
> View attachment 4195904
> View attachment 4195905
> View attachment 4195906
> View attachment 4195907
> View attachment 4195908
> View attachment 4195909



Authentic.
Nice photos BTW.


----------



## onlytell

seton said:


> Authentic.
> Nice photos BTW.


Thank you!


----------



## Diyah

Hie there. Bought this le pliage papilon recently and im doubting its authenticity  please have a look . Thanks


----------



## seton

Diyah said:


> Hie there. Bought this le pliage papilon recently and im doubting its authenticity  please have a look . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195958
> View attachment 4195959
> View attachment 4195960
> View attachment 4195961
> View attachment 4195962
> View attachment 4195963



Fake.
Next time, follow the format indicated in the first post of this thread or I will ignore.


----------



## Diyah

seton said:


> Fake.
> Next time, follow the format indicated in the first post of this thread or I will ignore.


Ok tq. Sorry am a new member and i didnt notice about th format. Thanks again


----------



## IndigoAurora

I’m trying for better photos. So here we go again:
Item is LePliage backpack (in lavender?).
I got it at Winners. And I am hoping someone can help me authentic it as I know sometimes things get swapped out. Thanks a million!


----------



## starchild

Hi authenticators, appreciate your time to authenticate this bag

Name of item: Longchamp le pliage Tracy Emin
Name of the seller: cockebl-0
WebLink: https://www.ebay.com/itm/sac-longchamps-Édition-Limite/232926594823?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


Thank you


----------



## seton

IndigoAurora said:


> I’m trying for better photos. So here we go again:
> Item is LePliage backpack (in lavender?).
> I got it at Winners. And I am hoping someone can help me authentic it as I know sometimes things get swapped out. Thanks a million!
> 
> View attachment 4196029
> View attachment 4196030
> View attachment 4196031
> View attachment 4196037
> View attachment 4196038
> View attachment 4196039
> View attachment 4196040
> View attachment 4196041
> View attachment 4196042
> View attachment 4196043



It looks ok. Don't worry about it.


----------



## seton

starchild said:


> Hi authenticators, appreciate your time to authenticate this bag
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp le pliage Tracy Emin
> Name of the seller: cockebl-0
> WebLink: https://www.ebay.com/itm/sac-longchamps-Édition-Limite/232926594823?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you



Their photos are useless.


----------



## IndigoAurora

seton said:


> It looks ok. Don't worry about it.


Great! Thank you so much for your time. My first Longchamp! Can’t wait to take the tag off!!!


----------



## JigglePuff

Hi,
Could someone please authenticate this Le Pliage Cuir Small? Thank you very much.


----------



## Tine18

Hi authenticators, I bought my first LC online recently. I hope the photos that I uploaded are in correct format. Appreciate if you could check for me. TIA.
Name/ Item Description: Le Pliage Top Handle Medium - Pink
Name of the Seller: ozsale.com.au


----------



## JigglePuff

Oops,  I didn't follow the template in my late post. Let me try it again. Please authenticate...

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Leather Top Handle bag - Small - black
*Name of the seller*: matchonaction (80 )
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Longc...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Fitra Ramadhani

Dear experts,

I would love your input on my Black Longchamp Cuir Crossbody. A friend gave it as an early birthday present. Do you mind authenticating this for me? Thank you so much!

I can provide more pictures if needed ^^


----------



## seton

Fitra Ramadhani said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I would love your input on my Black Longchamp Cuir Crossbody. A friend gave it as an early birthday present. Do you mind authenticating this for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> I can provide more pictures if needed ^^



Fake.


----------



## seton

JigglePuff said:


> Oops,  I didn't follow the template in my late post. Let me try it again. Please authenticate...
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Leather Top Handle bag - Small - black
> *Name of the seller*: matchonaction (80 )
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Longchamp-LE-PLIAGE-CUIR-TOP-HANDLE-S-Black-detachable-crossbody-strap-/173482179654?hash=item286457fc46:g:I~gAAOSwfxFbe1yU&nma=true&si=4EcRx8PB%2FXL7oqzQpJfaj4x0qIA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Both your and their photos are useless.


----------



## seton

Tine18 said:


> Hi authenticators, I bought my first LC online recently. I hope the photos that I uploaded are in correct format. Appreciate if you could check for me. TIA.
> Name/ Item Description: Le Pliage Top Handle Medium - Pink
> Name of the Seller: ozsale.com.au
> View attachment 4198913
> View attachment 4198914
> View attachment 4198915
> View attachment 4198916
> View attachment 4198917
> View attachment 4198919
> View attachment 4198920
> View attachment 4198921
> View attachment 4198922
> View attachment 4198923



I'll get back to you in 24 hrs. I need to use a different device.


----------



## JigglePuff

Hi Authenticator, 

I am back with better pictures. Would you please authenticate this 

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Leather Top Handle bag - Small - black
*Name of the seller*: matchonaction (80 ) on eBay


----------



## sunshinealways

Can you please kindly help with this Longchamp bag..
Please help me..
Thanks soo much


----------



## passion4

Hi! Did Longchamp ever make a Le Pliage Neo with short handles? I found this one on local site. Thank you


----------



## seton

sunshinealways said:


> Can you please kindly help with this Longchamp bag..
> Please help me..
> Thanks soo much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201871
> View attachment 4201872
> View attachment 4201873
> View attachment 4201874
> View attachment 4201875
> View attachment 4201876
> View attachment 4201877
> View attachment 4201871
> View attachment 4201872
> View attachment 4201873
> View attachment 4201874
> View attachment 4201875
> View attachment 4201876
> View attachment 4201877




Fake.
Make your photos better next time.


----------



## seton

JigglePuff said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> I am back with better pictures. Would you please authenticate this
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Leather Top Handle bag - Small - black
> *Name of the seller*: matchonaction (80 ) on eBay



Looks real.


----------



## seton

passion4 said:


> Hi! Did Longchamp ever make a Le Pliage Neo with short handles? I found this one on local site. Thank you
> View attachment 4203317



That is not a Neo.
This thread is for authentication. Plz pick a different thread for questions about old lines.


----------



## JigglePuff

seton said:


> Looks real.


Thank you very much!


----------



## sunshinealways

seton said:


> Fake.
> Make your photos better next time.


Thanks soo much dearest
Sorry for my messy pictures...
Have a great day


----------



## Tine18

seton said:


> I'll get back to you in 24 hrs. I need to use a different device.



Hi Seton,
Please assist. TIA


----------



## MinniesMom

Please help authenticate
Longchamp
Small Le Pliage Neo Nylon Tote
Silver


----------



## VuittonHwang

Hi please help me check this longchamp Neo small short handle. Bought it from a carousell user online, thinking its not real due to it’s font on the plastic label.


----------



## EGBDF

VuittonHwang said:


> Hi please help me check this longchamp Neo small short handle. Bought it from a carousell user online, thinking its not real due to it’s font on the plastic label.


fake


----------



## VuittonHwang

EGBDF said:


> fake


Thank you for authentication.


----------



## Melanie_nyc

Hello,
I would be so happy if someone can help me to understand if this bag is an authentic one.
It is supposed to be a " LP Tote Bag Size S with Long Handles/Color Beige"
By the way I got it from a friend for less than $50. So there is no official seller.
Thank you


----------



## Dianlili

Hi
I bought this Longchamp Le Pliage short handle small. I really hope anyone here can help me to authenticate it please.


----------



## seton

Melanie_nyc said:


> Hello,
> I would be so happy if someone can help me to understand if this bag is an authentic one.
> It is supposed to be a " LP Tote Bag Size S with Long Handles/Color Beige"
> By the way I got it from a friend for less than $50. So there is no official seller.
> Thank you



Authentic


----------



## seton

Dianlili said:


> View attachment 4210996
> View attachment 4210998
> View attachment 4210999
> View attachment 4211000
> View attachment 4211001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I bought this Longchamp Le Pliage short handle small. I really hope anyone here can help me to authenticate it please.



Looks ok. 
If there is a next time, there better be more than FIVE PHOTOS plz.


----------



## seton

Tine18 said:


> Hi authenticators, I bought my first LC online recently. I hope the photos that I uploaded are in correct format. Appreciate if you could check for me. TIA.
> Name/ Item Description: Le Pliage Top Handle Medium - Pink
> Name of the Seller: ozsale.com.au
> View attachment 4198913
> View attachment 4198914
> View attachment 4198915
> View attachment 4198916
> View attachment 4198917
> View attachment 4198919
> View attachment 4198920
> View attachment 4198921
> View attachment 4198922
> View attachment 4198923



Looks ok.


----------



## Melanie_nyc

seton said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for your time  I appreciate.


----------



## Dianlili

seton said:


> Looks ok.
> If there is a next time, there better be more than FIVE PHOTOS plz.



Appreciated it so much. Thank you


----------



## Tine18

seton said:


> Looks ok.



Thank you for your time! Have a great day!


----------



## lilybags

Hi authenticators! Would really appreciate it if I could get help on this bag. LP Large Tote in 'Blue Mist'. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

lilybags said:


> Hi authenticators! Would really appreciate it if I could get help on this bag. LP Large Tote in 'Blue Mist'. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213225
> View attachment 4213226
> View attachment 4213227
> View attachment 4213228
> View attachment 4213229
> View attachment 4213230
> View attachment 4213231
> View attachment 4213232
> View attachment 4213233


fake


----------



## lilybags

EGBDF said:


> fake


Thank you so much for your speedy reply EGBDF! I was wondering if you thought the link below might be authentic? I understand that there aren't too many photos of the bag - should I ask for more photos and if so of what? Thanks in advance!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...63cba6687:g:ysYAAOSwWplbgdto&autorefresh=true


----------



## EGBDF

lilybags said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy reply EGBDF! I was wondering if you thought the link below might be authentic? I understand that there aren't too many photos of the bag - should I ask for more photos and if so of what? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...63cba6687:g:ysYAAOSwWplbgdto&autorefresh=true





Swanky said:


> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.



yes, more photos required please.


----------



## lilybags

EGBDF said:


> yes, more photos required please.


The seller has posted more photos in the listing. The link again for your reference: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232947082887?ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true

Thanks in advance for your help, really appreciate it!


----------



## Clams24

Please authenticate. Bought this secondhand online. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## seton

Clams24 said:


> Please authenticate. Bought this secondhand online. Thanks so much in advance!




link to listng?


----------



## Clams24

seton said:


> link to listng?



Hi Seton, apologies i dont have the link to the listing. Bought it months ago from a member of a secondhand market facebook group.


----------



## seton

Clams24 said:


> Hi Seton, apologies i dont have the link to the listing. Bought it months ago from a member of a secondhand market facebook group.



Authentic


----------



## Clams24

seton said:


> Authentic


Thank you very muuuch!!!


----------



## gegethriftin

Please help me Authenticate this backpack says Paris, but doesn’t look like any currently for sale or listed elsewhere and there is no additional tag for year or stamp. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilybags

Hi authenticators, 

Would really appreciate it if someone would be able to help me out with this bag: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...:g:ysYAAOSwWplbgdto#rpdCntId&autorefresh=true

I've asked the lister for more photos, which I have included below for your convenience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NWatson

Hi I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me please.


----------



## VitaminSea

Hi authenticators! I am new here in TPF and need some help in authenticating a Lepliage. I have some Longchamp Le Pliage given to me as gifts and a couple I ordered online in the Longchamp website. But after seeing a lot of TPFers got authentic items from Winners ( Canada ), I decided to try my luck. I must be lucky that day that I have found a MIF ( all of mine are MIC )  red short handle medium le pliage. 
Thanks in advance.

Here are the details: 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle Red

Seller: Winners


----------



## seton

NWatson said:


> Hi I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me please.



Fake.
Next time, read the first post in this thread or you will be ignored.


----------



## seton

VitaminSea said:


> Hi authenticators! I am new here in TPF and need some help in authenticating a Lepliage. I have some Longchamp Le Pliage given to me as gifts and a couple I ordered online in the Longchamp website. But after seeing a lot of TPFers got authentic items from Winners ( Canada ), I decided to try my luck. I must be lucky that day that I have found a MIF ( all of mine are MIC )  red short handle medium le pliage.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle Red
> 
> Seller: Winners
> ]



Looks OK.


----------



## VitaminSea

seton said:


> Looks OK.


Thanks a lot! Finally have a MIF haha! [emoji4]


----------



## gegethriftin

Good evening all! I posted this a few days ago and it duplicated all the photos not sure why but I didn't want to post it again. Authenticators could you please help me with this backpack it says Paris, but doesn’t look like any currently for sale or listed elsewhere and there is no additional tag for year or stamp. I bought it from a resale shop and its only my second longchamp bag. Authenticate This LONGCHAMP


----------



## Dianlili

Hi there
Kindly help me to authenticate this longchamp Lepliage Shopping bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## edsltan

Please authenticate this bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Pinky Blush) thanks!


----------



## LadyCeeTee

Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp Mt Fuji bag. Thank you


----------



## LadyCeeTee

Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp le pliage blue. If authentic, would anyone be able to tell me which year this colour was sold? Thank you


----------



## seton

LadyCeeTee said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Longchamp le pliage blue. If authentic, would anyone be able to tell me which year this colour was sold? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227772
> View attachment 4227773
> View attachment 4227774
> View attachment 4227775
> View attachment 4227776
> View attachment 4227777
> View attachment 4227778


How about you read th first post and follow the format? Where did you get this bag?


----------



## LadyCeeTee

seton said:


> How about you read th first post and follow the format? Where did you get this bag?


Hi, I bought it from an online shop


----------



## seton

LadyCeeTee said:


> Hi, I bought it from an online shop


Follow the format and give me the link. This is the last time I am going to ask. I don't have time to keep on doing this.


----------



## LadyCeeTee

seton said:


> Follow the format and give me the link. This is the last time I am going to ask. I don't have time to keep on doing this.


I'm sorry but I don't have a link to provide as it was bought from someone who sold it online on FB during a live grab sale session. The pics posted were taken by myself.


----------



## Nur Huda

Hi can you help to authenticate this?
Name of bag: Longchamp Neo Crossbody (Small, Navy)
Name of Seller: Carousell Seller (Cannot remember her name)
Thanks!


----------



## seton

Nur Huda said:


> Hi can you help to authenticate this?
> Name of bag: Longchamp Neo Crossbody (Small, Navy)
> Name of Seller: Carousell Seller (Cannot remember her name)
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## Nur Huda

seton said:


> Fake


Thanks loads!


----------



## Narnanz

Please authenticate is possible.
Longchamp LP Longhandle Large in Orange
Seller- NZSALE https://www.nzsale.co.nz/shop/sale/...Bag-Orange/s/OvmDaPOiDEiY4D5CmJFuHw?ssf=false
Hope these photos are clear enough for you.....and this item was sold out  but the sale is ongoing.


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry about the above request...somehow split my photos in half.


----------



## seton

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4231409
> View attachment 4231410
> View attachment 4231411
> View attachment 4231412
> View attachment 4231413
> View attachment 4231414
> View attachment 4231415
> View attachment 4231417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate is possible.
> Longchamp LP Longhandle Large in Orange
> Seller- NZSALE https://www.nzsale.co.nz/shop/sale/...Bag-Orange/s/OvmDaPOiDEiY4D5CmJFuHw?ssf=false
> Hope these photos are clear enough for you.....and this item was sold out  but the sale is ongoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231405
> View attachment 4231406



Sorry for the late response. 
Authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

seton said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> Authentic.


Thank you so much...I really appreciate what you do with authenticating...we cant buy Longchamp from a store here in NZ so have to buy online....so having a wonderful person here to tell us its real is really great.


----------



## AMarks

Im sorry if this isn’t the right place, I’m still really confused where to post. I apologize if this isn’t it. 
 Vintage Longchamp shoulder bag. Can someone authenticate this please?
I feel like this isn’t real...does their leather peel? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## EGBDF

AMarks said:


> Im sorry if this isn’t the right place, I’m still really confused where to post. I apologize if this isn’t it.
> Vintage Longchamp shoulder bag. Can someone authenticate this please?
> I feel like this isn’t real...does their leather peel? Thanks for all your help!


I'm sorry but I'm not able to authenticate this older bag (maybe another authenticator can) but I have read about and have an older roseau myself that has some bubbling on the leather.


----------



## AMarks

EGBDF said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not able to authenticate this older bag (maybe another authenticator can) but I have read about and have an older roseau myself that has some bubbling on the leather.




Thank you!


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag? Please let me know if I need additional photos. Thank you so much in advance!!

Item Name: LP Medium Long Handle (in Praline?)

Seller: nostalgiamart

Item no: 401618731493

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...-DEPOSE-TOTE-SHORT-SHOULDER-BAG-/401618731493


----------



## seton

pookybear said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag? Please let me know if I need additional photos. Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: LP Medium Long Handle (in Praline?)
> 
> Seller: nostalgiamart
> 
> Item no: 401618731493
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...-DEPOSE-TOTE-SHORT-SHOULDER-BAG-/401618731493
> 
> View attachment 4236399
> 
> View attachment 4236400
> 
> View attachment 4236401
> 
> View attachment 4236402
> 
> View attachment 4236403
> 
> View attachment 4236404
> View attachment 4236405
> 
> View attachment 4236406
> 
> View attachment 4236407
> 
> View attachment 4236408
> 
> View attachment 4236409



Authentic Praline.


----------



## Nur Huda

Hi can you help me to authenticate this? 
*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Small in black *
*Name of the seller*: Carousell seller (fashionastic)


----------



## EGBDF

Nur Huda said:


> Hi can you help me to authenticate this?
> *Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Small in black
> Name of the seller*: Carousell seller (fashionastic)


fake


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hi. I would like to have this Longchamp Le Pilage mini leather backpack authenticated. Do they use Vegan leather? Thanks.


----------



## AMarks

Authenticate older vintage Longchamp 

Is anyone able to authenticate this vintage 80/90’s Longchamp shoulder bag? Thanks! (More pictures above in thread)


View attachment 4242718
View attachment 4242719
View attachment 4242720
View attachment 4242721


----------



## lmg1007

Pls


----------



## Genalyn

Good Day everyone especially to our expert authenticators
I just want to know if this longchamp is original or fake 
Please authenticate this bag
Item:longchamp red small bag 
Seller:manekineko onlineshop
Seller link:https://m.facebook.com/pg/ManekinekoOriginalShop/posts/?ref=bookmarks&mt_nav=0

















Thank you in advance


----------



## 143ilovebags

i want to ask i want to buy a longchamp in ebay but i notice the authenticator is not active  
sad


----------



## beemekawaii

I seriously need help. Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo - Size M. Thank you in advance.


----------



## beemekawaii

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Neo - Size M
*Name of the seller: *Honeybee Pattareerat (From a closed group in Facebook named "Crazy Brandname")


----------



## EGBDF

beemekawaii said:


> I seriously need help. Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo - Size M. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4247197
> View attachment 4247198
> View attachment 4247199
> View attachment 4247200
> View attachment 4247201
> View attachment 4247202
> View attachment 4247203


fake


----------



## seton

Genalyn said:


> Good Day everyone especially to our expert authenticators
> I just want to know if this longchamp is original or fake
> Please authenticate this bag
> Item:longchamp red small bag
> Seller:manekineko onlineshop
> Seller link:https://m.facebook.com/pg/ManekinekoOriginalShop/posts/?ref=bookmarks&mt_nav=0
> 
> View attachment 4245172
> 
> View attachment 4245173
> 
> Thank you in advance



Who took the pix? They are useless. I can't work with that.


----------



## elishatjl

Hello, can someone please help to authenticate this? Thank you so much.

Model: Longchamp Girl Le Pliage Cuir Medium
Seller: thatbagiwant
Listing: https://www.thatbagiwant.com/Product_Details.aspx?sno=29D5396


----------



## ko rin

good day to everyone, can someone please help to authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## Genalyn

seton said:


> Who took the pix? They are useless. I can't work with that.


Here the another photo
















Please help me to authenticate


----------



## seton

elishatjl said:


> Hello, can someone please help to authenticate this? Thank you so much.
> 
> Model: Longchamp Girl Le Pliage Cuir Medium
> Seller: thatbagiwant
> Listing: https://www.thatbagiwant.com/Product_Details.aspx?sno=29D5396



not enough photos


----------



## Genalyn

seton said:


> Who took the pix? They are useless. I can't work with that.



Also this is the code of longchamp


I need to give refund if the page is fake


----------



## seton

ko rin said:


> View attachment 4248142
> View attachment 4248135
> View attachment 4248137
> View attachment 4248138
> View attachment 4248139
> View attachment 4248140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good day to everyone, can someone please help to authenticate this? Thank you



fake
next time, follow the format to request or you will be ignored.


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Also this is the code of longchamp
> View attachment 4248311
> 
> I need to give refund if the bag is fake


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Also this is the code of longchamp
> View attachment 4248311
> 
> I need to give refund if the bag is fake


----------



## seton

Genalyn said:


> Here the another photo
> View attachment 4248303
> 
> View attachment 4248304
> 
> View attachment 4248305
> 
> View attachment 4248306
> 
> View attachment 4248306
> 
> View attachment 4248307
> 
> View attachment 4248308
> 
> View attachment 4248309
> 
> Please help me to authenticate



So you post the same SMALL, BLURRY photos expecting a different result after I just said that I can't work with them?? I can't help you. I now have your posts on Ignore/Block.


----------



## Genalyn

seton said:


> So you post the same SMALL, BLURRY photos expecting a different result after I just said that I can't work with them?? I can't help you. I now have your posts on Ignore/Block.


Sorry for that mr/ms seton this is the first time i ask to the longchamp page by the way thank u i hope if i can provide the clear photo you still answer my questions i recommend this forum to my friends but since you answer me you will block or ignore me so sad to hear that some of the authenticator like coach and louis vuitton they are polite to answer me if i cant provide the clear photo they are answer me polite not using any block or ignore 
Good luck to the longchamp authenticator here is not polite


----------



## elishatjl

Hello, here are more images. Please let me know if you need more images of a certain part of the bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hello. I am submitting additional photos to have the grey mini Longchamp Le pilage leather backpack authenticated. No listing purchased from a retail store. Thank you.


----------



## surfer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Seton, for taking the time to take a look at it! [emoji173] It's so late at your part of the world now! All thanks to you, I feel in a better position to share about this site now. It's a positive shopping experience and yes, bag twins with @Cosmopolitan now. Loving the bag! Do have a good night's rest. [emoji276]



Hello frenziedhandbag - may I ask a question please- did you have a good experience with *******?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

surfer said:


> Hello frenziedhandbag - may I ask a question please- did you have a good experience with *******?


Hi there. It was a positive, no fuss experience. The packaging was good, delivery was as per tracking information. I have had no issues and will definitely order again. Hope this helps.


----------



## seton

elishatjl said:


> Hello, here are more images. Please let me know if you need more images of a certain part of the bag. Thank you very much.



It looks okay. It is the Girl from 2 years ago, not this year Girl.


----------



## seton

mzbaglady1 said:


> Hello. I am submitting additional photos to have the grey mini Longchamp Le pilage leather backpack authenticated. No listing purchased from a retail store. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248886
> View attachment 4248888
> View attachment 4248889
> View attachment 4248890
> View attachment 4248891



It looks okay.


----------



## elishatjl

seton said:


> It looks okay. It is the Girl from 2 years ago, not this year Girl.



Thank you very much. Appreciate it.


----------



## elishatjl

Hello. Can I trouble to take a look at this bag as well? I have received it as a gift so no merchant site or listing to provide. Thank you very much.

Model: Longchamp Golden Beige Le Pliage Cuir Small


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi everyone,

Please tell me if this bag is authentic. Many thanks

Item name - Mens longchamp man bag
Seller - 7048michael
Seller link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-lon...f:g:aI4AAOSwnWpb4HHf:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## seton

elishatjl said:


> Hello. Can I trouble to take a look at this bag as well? I have received it as a gift so no merchant site or listing to provide. Thank you very much.
> 
> Model: Longchamp Golden Beige Le Pliage Cuir Small



it looks okay


----------



## seton

MaxDexter said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please tell me if this bag is authentic. Many thanks
> 
> Item name - Mens longchamp man bag
> Seller - 7048michael
> Seller link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-lon...f:g:aI4AAOSwnWpb4HHf:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true



not enough photos


----------



## elishatjl

seton said:


> it looks okay


Thank you very much.


----------



## steimey

*Longchamp Le Foulonne Leather Continental Wallet*

Can you authenticate? No tag inside wallet. Came with 4 section care card.
 I purchased on RueLaLa.  Thank you!


----------



## soap117

Hi, I know this isn't a detailed photo but it may be obvious whether it's authentic or not... Is the price too good to be true? Thanks 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...gs/1397467510?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## gpH316




----------



## gpH316

gpH316 said:


> View attachment 4257825
> View attachment 4257826
> View attachment 4257827
> View attachment 4257828
> View attachment 4257829
> View attachment 4257830
> View attachment 4257831
> View attachment 4257832
> View attachment 4257833
> View attachment 4257834


Purchased on EBay from seller miminar. Would be very appreciative if someone is willing to authenticate this Planetes bag for me. Thank you very much!!


----------



## gpH316

Oops! Forgot this pic! Thx!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Dear fellow TPFers 

Can you please authenticate this for me? Seller is on my country and showed me the following photos:


----------



## Bagcoolie

More photos 
Please bear with me as I am un tech savvy


----------



## Bagcoolie

Final two photos

Thanks tons


----------



## Eryn291080

Hi could you please authenticate this le pilage backpack in wine please. Many thanks


----------



## seton

Bagcoolie said:


> Final two photos
> 
> Thanks tons



sorry, i am not familiar with that bag to say definitively. (if you put a gun to my head, i would say - fake - but u cannot quote me)


----------



## seton

Eryn291080 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this le pilage backpack in wine please. Many thanks



fake


----------



## seton

soap117 said:


> Hi, I know this isn't a detailed photo but it may be obvious whether it's authentic or not... Is the price too good to be true? Thanks
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...gs/1397467510?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Those photos are useless.


----------



## seton

gpH316 said:


> Purchased on EBay from seller miminar. Would be very appreciative if someone is willing to authenticate this Planetes bag for me. Thank you very much!!



It looks authentic.


----------



## seton

steimey said:


> *Longchamp Le Foulonne Leather Continental Wallet*
> 
> Can you authenticate? No tag inside wallet. Came with 4 section care card.
> I purchased on RueLaLa.  Thank you!
> View attachment 4255983
> View attachment 4255980
> View attachment 4255981
> View attachment 4255982



Not enough photos.


----------



## beeb

My guess is this is fake. The seller has many Longchamp and these *exact* photos appear on a Poshmark sold listing, but I am checking here as I love the color and am hoping I am wrong. I do find it strange that there are photos of the plastic ring around the button & a closeup of the tag on Poshmark, but not on ebay. My other thought is stolen listing. Thank you for your time!

Le Pliage Large Fir

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...=item33f9e519dc:g:38UAAOSwdrhb8L1M:rk:89:pf:0

Thank you!


----------



## Bagcoolie

seton said:


> sorry, i am not familiar with that bag to say definitively. (if you put a gun to my head, i would say - fake - but u cannot quote me)


Thank you so much


----------



## gpH316

seton said:


> It looks authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## viviananiya

Hello friends, please help me confirm this bag authentication. Thank you so much! 

*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Cuir Medium in camel color
*Product Number: *1515737226
*Photos:




*
*





























*


----------



## seton

viviananiya said:


> Hello friends, please help me confirm this bag authentication. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Cuir Medium in camel color
> *Product Number: *1515737226
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Authentic.


----------



## viviananiya

seton said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much Seton for your reply! I wasn't sure since there are no jockey engraved on a strap and the one on leather flap doesn't look as precise as the other ones nowadays.


----------



## Sarahtee

Hi authenticators, appreciate if you could help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!

Item: Longchamp Neo Series 1515
Seller: https://shopee.sg/matches.fashion/1327296900?version=a87c348a7ed2bf6e69e960990a50ebcc


----------



## seton

Sarahtee said:


> Hi authenticators, appreciate if you could help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Series 1515
> Seller: https://shopee.sg/matches.fashion/1327296900?version=a87c348a7ed2bf6e69e960990a50ebcc


Fake


----------



## Sarahtee

seton said:


> Fake



I kinda think so too, but I’m just amazed that nobody has called them out. Thanks Seton for the great help, cheers.


----------



## beeb

Should I be concerned? The darkest handles are the only ones I can be sure are 100% genuine though the other bags seem to pass the tests. I believe the handles are just worn/older.


----------



## seton

beeb said:


> Should I be concerned? The darkest handles are the only ones I can be sure are 100% genuine though the other bags seem to pass the tests. I believe the handles are just worn/older.



I don't authenticate just from the handles.


----------



## beeb

seton said:


> I don't authenticate just from the handles.


Just wanted to know if the handles were enough to call them into question, wasn't looking for authentication. Thanks though.


----------



## Che Plazo

Hello.. Badly need help here to authenticate Longchamp Neo that I'm buying from a friend... She said it's authentic.  
I already have a Longchamp Neo printed one and tried to compare.. there were differences and similarities.. so I'm totally confused! Appreciate your help in advance. P.S I'm buying the green one..


----------



## seton

Che Plazo said:


> Hello.. Badly need help here to authenticate Longchamp Neo that I'm buying from a friend... She said it's authentic.
> I already have a Longchamp Neo printed one and tried to compare.. there were differences and similarities.. so I'm totally confused! Appreciate your help in advance. P.S I'm buying the green one..



You're right: the green one is FAKE.


----------



## Che Plazo

seton said:


> You're right: the green one is FAKE.


Thanks so much! Appreciate your help @seton


----------



## yvelines

Hi all, please help me authenticate this longchamp!

*Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Néo TOP-HANDLE Small
	

		
			
		

		
	



*

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...-1512-1515-MADE-IN/473250706?selectedOptions=

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seton

yvelines said:


> Hi all, please help me authenticate this longchamp!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Néo TOP-HANDLE Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270792
> View attachment 4270793
> *
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...-1512-1515-MADE-IN/473250706?selectedOptions=
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Your photos are crap. But the bag is crap. FAKE.

Next time, I will not oblige when given such crappy photos to work with. I will not give another warning but just ignore.


----------



## yvelines

seton said:


> Your photos are crap. But the bag is crap. FAKE.
> 
> Next time, I will not oblige when given such crappy photos to work with. I will not give another warning but just ignore.


Hey, im sorry for the photos because i dont have the newest smartphone with best technologies to work. Plus i put it in a collage because i saw complain of not being able to upload multiple photos.
But anyway thanks for authenticating


----------



## goldfish19

beeb said:


> Just wanted to know if the handles were enough to call them into question, wasn't looking for authentication. Thanks though.



We need photos of many parts of the bag. 


*sorry I’ve been away too long!!!*


----------



## goldfish19

Che Plazo said:


> Hello.. Badly need help here to authenticate Longchamp Neo that I'm buying from a friend... She said it's authentic.
> I already have a Longchamp Neo printed one and tried to compare.. there were differences and similarities.. so I'm totally confused! Appreciate your help in advance. P.S I'm buying the green one..



Green one is fake in my opinion. Sorry


----------



## ittithepenguin

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: LP Cuir Medium in Black

Seller: Via Como 7 from Qoo10

Link to seller: https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...ION-100-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-SG-TOP/419940659














Thanks!


----------



## seton

ittithepenguin said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: LP Cuir Medium in Black
> 
> Seller: Via Como 7 from Qoo10
> 
> Link to seller: https://www.qoo10.sg/item/LONGCHAMP...ION-100-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-SG-TOP/419940659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273722
> View attachment 4273723
> View attachment 4273724
> 
> View attachment 4273726
> View attachment 4273728
> View attachment 4273729
> View attachment 4273730
> View attachment 4273731
> View attachment 4273732
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Who took the photos?


----------



## ittithepenguin

seton said:


> Who took the photos?



My mother took these photos


----------



## seton

ittithepenguin said:


> My mother took these photos




OK, I just wanted to make sure that you were in possession of the actual bag bc it's authentic and that website almost always sell fakes.


----------



## ittithepenguin

seton said:


> OK, I just wanted to make sure that you were in possession of the actual bag bc it's authentic and that website almost always sell fakes.



Omg i know right, 2 years ago i purchased a Neo from Qoo10 from a different seller and it was a fake. My mum purchased from this seller named Via Como 7 and he seems to be legit. Almost all of his reviews are positive. So just wanted to make sure my mum's bag was authentic. Thanks again for authenticating the bag, i appreciate it a lot! Cheers


----------



## Daffodileifa

So I just got this from a private seller, may I ask the authenticators to help me a bit to check? Thank you so much 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Medium Dark Navy
(1515578006)

Name of the seller: Private Seller

Item no.: None

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : I got it from private seller so there was no link. 






























Thank you in advance


----------



## user1234567

Hi, 

Please could you authenticate this bag
Thanks! 

Bag Name: Longchamp le pliage shopper large 

Seller: Depop seller 

Link:https://www.depop.com/januaryfourth/januaryfourth-genuine-khaki-longchamp-le-pliage 

Additional pics:


----------



## seidokat

Hi all, I'd appreciate some help in authenticating this bag  gutted to have missed out on this release back in 2009, hope it's the real deal...

Bag: Le Pliage LLH Jeremy Scott 'Sergent Colonel' A/W 2009 in Graphite

Purchased from the resale site Vinted: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/s...ge-longchamp-edition-speciale-by-jeremy-scott

(Sorry for the artificial lighting, we haven't had a single sunny day here for about a month)


----------



## seidokat

Continued - closeup of heat stamp


----------



## seton

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you authenticate this bag
> Thanks!
> 
> Bag Name: Longchamp le pliage shopper large
> 
> Seller: Depop seller
> 
> Link:https://www.depop.com/januaryfourth/januaryfourth-genuine-khaki-longchamp-le-pliage
> 
> Additional pics:



fake


----------



## seton

seidokat said:


> Hi all, I'd appreciate some help in authenticating this bag  gutted to have missed out on this release back in 2009, hope it's the real deal...
> 
> Bag: Le Pliage LLH Jeremy Scott 'Sergent Colonel' A/W 2009 in Graphite
> 
> Purchased from the resale site Vinted: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/s...ge-longchamp-edition-speciale-by-jeremy-scott
> 
> (Sorry for the artificial lighting, we haven't had a single sunny day here for about a month)




real


----------



## seidokat

seton said:


> real


Many thanks Seton


----------



## Starramber

Hi all please help me authenticate this longchamp bag! 
Bag: Long Handle Small Series 2605 (Black)
Seller: Via Como 7 from Qoo10 
Thanks in advance! If needed more pics let me know


----------



## Starramber

Bag: Longchamp Small Le Pliage Long Handle Nylon 
This is for the above post. Thank you


----------



## joycelyntlj

Hi All, would appreciate your help to authenticate this bag, thank you! 
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black 1512578001
Seller: Revelabel -> http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-black-1512-578-001-2/
Do let me know if more pics are needed, thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Hello,
May I please have an authenticator take a look at this one for me?   If I am missing any pics, please let me know.  Thank you very much for your help.

Item: LePliage Neo Grey
Seller: EmilyJJ
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-grey-nylon-and-leather-tote/24435440/

Thank You.


----------



## seton

Iamminda said:


> Hello,
> May I please have an authenticator take a look at this one for me?   If I am missing any pics, please let me know.  Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Item: LePliage Neo Grey
> Seller: EmilyJJ
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-grey-nylon-and-leather-tote/24435440/
> 
> Thank You.



It looks okay.


----------



## Iamminda

seton said:


> It looks okay.



Thank you for your help, seton.  I really appreciate it .


----------



## user1234567

seton said:


> fake


Thank you so much, Seton. 

Please could you also have a look at this one...
Thanks in advance

Bag Name: Longchamp le pliage shopper large 

Seller: bagiuk7

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longcham...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Additional pics:


----------



## seton

I am probably not going to respond since I am on vacation.


----------



## Tosa22

Good afternoon! I found this while thrifting and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cara82

Hi..,  pls help authenticate this Long Champ bag, thanks much in advance.

Name: LC LD Top Handle bag - Chocolate
Shop name: HK international airport level 6
(receipt attached)


----------



## Che Plazo

goldfish19 said:


> Green one is fake in my opinion. Sorry


Thanks for replying!


----------



## tee85

Merry Christmas Everyone.

Seeking your experts assistance for authentication.
Thank you in advance.

Item: Longchamp Neo Small
Color: Black
Listing number: N/A
Seller: A friends friend is selling this bag.
Link: N/A

Here's the pics.












Please let me know if more pics are required.

Thanks.


----------



## tee85

tee85 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.
> 
> Seeking your experts assistance for authentication.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Small
> Color: Black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: A friends friend is selling this bag.
> Link: N/A
> 
> Here's the pics.
> View attachment 4288081
> View attachment 4288082
> View attachment 4288083
> View attachment 4288084
> View attachment 4288085
> View attachment 4288086
> View attachment 4288087
> View attachment 4288088
> View attachment 4288090
> View attachment 4288091
> 
> 
> Please let me know if more pics are required.
> 
> Thanks.



Here's more pics.
Thanks.


----------



## authenticate

hi longchamp guru please help me to authenticate this :

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo large long handle Marine
Name of the seller: Private Seller
Item no.: none



























Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose100

Hello and Happy New Year!
If you could kindly take a look at this one, please.
Thank you so much!


Name: Longchamp LM Metal Tote, Black, medium, NWOT
Seller: knkst5073
Item number: 123544659969
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Additional pics;


----------



## seton

Rose100 said:


> View attachment 4293184
> 
> Hello and Happy New Year!
> If you could kindly take a look at this one, please.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp LM Metal Tote, Black, medium, NWOT
> Seller: knkst5073
> Item number: 123544659969
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Additional pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293175
> View attachment 4293177
> View attachment 4293178
> View attachment 4293179
> View attachment 4293180
> View attachment 4293181


Authentic


----------



## Kobiang

Dear authenticators,

Happy New Year ! Grateful if you could help to authenticate my Longchamp Le Pliage long handle (large) in black which I have bought from Lazada. 
Website: https://s.lazada.sg/s.cVDE
Seller: thatbagiwant.com
I have gotten this bag for a few mths back, however I have kept it aside until today when I wanted to use it for the first time. I realised some parts of the handles were badly sealed and the feeling of the handles does not feel like my previous Le Pliage. However it have been quite a while since I have last use that le Pliage , hence I might have lost touch of how the handles feel. Could it be that this is factory overrun hence is why the price is cheap and the handles are badly sealed? Look forward to y
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 our authentication result so that I can have a peace of mind . Thanks !


----------



## mbk2012

Please help Authenticate this Longchamp.   Some things I checked appear to be good, but I am not sure about others.
*Name/item description/specific item:  Longchamp Le Pliage*


----------



## Thagitha

Hi there, please help me to authenticate my Longchamp bag.
I bought this bag in a Japanese online store.

Name: Longchampe Le pliage Neo Small
Color: brown

Thank you


----------



## seton

Thagitha said:


> Hi there, please help me to authenticate my Longchamp bag.
> I bought this bag in a Japanese online store.
> 
> Name: Longchampe Le pliage Neo Small
> Color: brown
> 
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## seton

mbk2012 said:


> Please help Authenticate this Longchamp.   Some things I checked appear to be good, but I am not sure about others.
> *Name/item description/specific item:  Longchamp Le Pliage*



Authentic


----------



## seton

Kobiang said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Happy New Year ! Grateful if you could help to authenticate my Longchamp Le Pliage long handle (large) in black which I have bought from Lazada.
> Website: https://s.lazada.sg/s.cVDE
> Seller: thatbagiwant.com
> I have gotten this bag for a few mths back, however I have kept it aside until today when I wanted to use it for the first time. I realised some parts of the handles were badly sealed and the feeling of the handles does not feel like my previous Le Pliage. However it have been quite a while since I have last use that le Pliage , hence I might have lost touch of how the handles feel. Could it be that this is factory overrun hence is why the price is cheap and the handles are badly sealed? Look forward to y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293612
> View attachment 4293616
> View attachment 4293620
> View attachment 4293621
> View attachment 4293622
> View attachment 4293625
> View attachment 4293626
> View attachment 4293627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our authentication result so that I can have a peace of mind . Thanks !



I want a photo of the inside tag that is flat and not sideways either.


----------



## Kobiang

seton said:


> I want a photo of the inside tag that is flat and not sideways either.


Hi Seton, thanks for helping. Here you go.


----------



## mbk2012

seton said:


> Authentic


Thank you Seton.   Wasn't sure as Ive never seen a tag like this before.


----------



## tee85

tee85 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.
> 
> Seeking your experts assistance for authentication.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo Small
> Color: Black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: A friends friend is selling this bag.
> Link: N/A
> 
> Here's the pics.
> View attachment 4288081
> View attachment 4288082
> View attachment 4288083
> View attachment 4288084
> View attachment 4288085
> View attachment 4288086
> View attachment 4288087
> View attachment 4288088
> View attachment 4288090
> View attachment 4288091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if more pics are required.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Authenticators,

My earlier post was missed out.
Appreciate if you could assist me on this.

Thank You.


----------



## user1234567

user1234567 said:


> Thank you so much, Seton.
> 
> Please could you also have a look at this one...
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bag Name: Longchamp le pliage shopper large
> 
> Seller: bagiuk7
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-Medium-Tote-Bag/264089951311?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Additional pics:




Hi Seton, would be grateful if you could have a look at this one please, posted on 21 Dec - with additional pics in the 21 Dec post. Thanks!


----------



## Thagitha

seton said:


> Fake



Thank you Seton
can you tell me how to find out the bag is fake so I can explain to the supplier and ask for the refund


----------



## seton

Kobiang said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Happy New Year ! Grateful if you could help to authenticate my Longchamp Le Pliage long handle (large) in black which I have bought from Lazada.
> Website: https://s.lazada.sg/s.cVDE
> Seller: thatbagiwant.com
> I have gotten this bag for a few mths back, however I have kept it aside until today when I wanted to use it for the first time. I realised some parts of the handles were badly sealed and the feeling of the handles does not feel like my previous Le Pliage. However it have been quite a while since I have last use that le Pliage , hence I might have lost touch of how the handles feel. Could it be that this is factory overrun hence is why the price is cheap and the handles are badly sealed? Look forward to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293626
> View attachment 4293627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our authentication result so that I can have a peace of mind . Thanks !



It looks ok.


----------



## seton

user1234567 said:


> Hi Seton, would be grateful if you could have a look at this one please, posted on 21 Dec - with additional pics in the 21 Dec post. Thanks!



No. 
I posted that I was on a trip at that time and wont be around. You can repost the whole thing again but there is no guarantee you will get a response from me when I am still sick.


----------



## Kobiang

seton said:


> It looks ok.


Thanks !


----------



## joycelyntlj

Happy New Year everyone! Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you! 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black 1512578001
Seller: Revelabel -> http://revelabel.com/product/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-black-1512-578-001-2/
Do let me know if more pics are needed, thanks!


----------



## vintagelover25

please help , this was given to me as a gift, i tried to search it online , can’t be found, i just wanna know if this is authentic or not. thanks in advance


----------



## vintagelover25

here are the photos , please check it for me TIA


----------



## belleeeeeeee

Hi Seton,
My friend bought this bag as a shared gift for a good friend but we would like to be sure that it's authentic before giving it to her.
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black
Seller: Friend bought it from another friend
Understand that you just got back from your holiday and are still sick, get well soon! 
Thanks a lot! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Pinkcookie456

Hi,

Thank you for taking out time to authenticate our bags.

Item description : Longchamp Neo
Color: Moss Green
Item no. : 1512578033
Seller name: Kaberks
Seller link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAKegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw12IaWsVpTv7Ii7do7b0M9O


----------



## cara82

Hello guys Happy New Year,
*reposting my prev post here  thanks!


Pls help authenticate this Long Champ bag, thanks much in advance.

Name: LC LD Top Handle bag - Chocolate
Shop name: HK international airport level 6
(receipt attached)


----------



## Almas7

Hello! I just took a chance and purchased a supposed Longchamp from Goodwill. It looks very similar to a smaller Roseau shoulder bag I purchased from Nordstrom in (I think) 2011 or 2012, but there are some noticeable differences which is why I am hoping to get some expert feedback. First, the lining is plain with no mention of the brand. Second, the zipper is just a bar zipper with the brand name rather than the logo. Pictures are below. Thanks!


----------



## Hida85

Hi,

Thank you for taking out time to authenticate our bags.

Item description : Longchamp Neo
Color: Peony
Item no. : 1512578A27
Seller name: Longchamp_baglovers (Instagram) 
Seller link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw3tvCX8CII6VxjSGloeFSJ-&cshid=1547137515762


----------



## Queenie.W

Hi authenticators,
Very much appreciated if anyone cld help advise if its authentic.  Many thanks for your time. Am plan to buy it. Thanks alot.
Item description : AUTHENTIC Longchamp Bag Medium 
Color: Red
Item no. : Nil
Seller name: nkkbsc_(carousell) 
Seller link:
https://sg.carousell.com/p/202451999


----------



## Queenie.W

Queenie.W said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Very much appreciated if anyone cld help advise if its authentic.  Many thanks for your time. Am plan to buy it. Thanks alot.
> Item description : AUTHENTIC Longchamp Bag Medium
> Color: Red
> Item no. : Nil
> Seller name: nkkbsc_(carousell)
> Seller link:
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/202451999


Add on.


----------



## Queenie.W

Add on more pics. 
Sorry to flood e forum.  As unable to  edit or delete previous post.  My opologise to all.


----------



## YUNITAYMS

Hi Longchamp experts, glad to know you.
I really need your help to authenticate this Longchamp le pliage wool.

Thanks in advance and really appreciated for your answer


----------



## Purbati

Hi Authenticators,
Please help me to authentication my longchamp neo small navy that I bought from carousell (sorry i forgot seller name).
No. Item : 1512578556


----------



## Katiamelia

If you would please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me!

Item description : Longchamp Lepliage small 
Color: Black
Seller name: msfililocalola (Depop)


----------



## nuinarakchan

Hi, I am looking to buy this one but can you please authenticate please, TIA
Longchamp le pliage Neo


----------



## triciandrea

Hi Longchamp Authenticators!

I recently bought a Longchamp Roseau Bucket Bag on Poshmark.com 
*
Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Roseau Leather Bucket bag with silver detail. Vintage.
*Name of the seller*: @dani_trianama 
*Tag No.: *0743009 and 2484051HT001

Thank you so much for all your help! Looking forward to a response soon


----------



## triciandrea

seton said:


> Authentic



Hi Seton!

I would love it if you could authenticate this bag. Let me know if I should provide more details!

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## PolishedLife

Thoughts on the authenticity of this bag? Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ..


----------



## amsuka

Hello,

Found this forum. I'm unsure if it's still active or people are checking. A relative purchased a bag off Poshmark. Help for verification would be much appreciated.

https://bnc.lt/focc/fHuxbSqBzT 

More photos can be posted if needed.


----------



## Adilia prisma w

Hi authenticators,
Very much appreciated if anyone cld help advise if its authentic. Many thanks for your time. Am plan to buy it. Thanks alot.


----------



## paula3boys

*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Eiffel Tower top handle (small short handle)
*Name of the seller*: sunnysides98 
*Item no*.: 183628238440
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  Le Pliage small top handle

Thank you in advance. It looks good to me, but I would feel better to have a second opinion.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Grateful if you can authenticate for me the bag shown in the link below:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...rentrq:799d03551680ac1f62e4e662ffff6647|iid:1

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## babykacheek

Hi, would appreciate any help with this le pliage neo large in black! 

Name: longchamp le pliage neo large L1899578001
Seller: thatbagiwant.com on lazada (https://s.lazada.sg/s.Xym2)






























Noticed that the green care card has a grammar mistake. 

Do let me know if any further info is required. Thanks!


----------



## nuinarakchan

Hi, I am desperate for the Miaou bag and bought this from mercari. Can you please take a look and see if this authentic, please and thank you  

Name/item description/specific item le pliage Miaou medium navy long handle blue eyes cat
Name of the seller: aarondesu1 (mercari) 
Item no.: 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## leunammeanoli

Hello, would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
Name: Longchamp Le Pliage St. Valentin Valentine 2016 Small
I got it as a gift from my friend a couple of years ago.


----------



## leunammeanoli

Hello, would really appreciate if anyone can help me to take a look if this longchamp bag is authentic. I’m thinking of buying it. So glad that I find this forum before I buy it. Thank you in advance.
Name: Longchamp by Shayne Olivier “Realness” Shopping Bag Black
Seller: twinsbag.id
The seller sent me this pics,


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Hi there, can anyone confirm this tote is authentic please? eBay item #264168516150 - I’m a newbie so any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## user1234567

Hi, 
Please could you let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks in advance.

Bag Name: Longchamp le pliage shopper large 

Seller: bagiuk7

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longcham...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Additional pics:


----------



## misslydiacherie

Hello!  I’ve purchased a large longchamp le pliage black with gold Eiffel Tower  from Jialuc8 on eBay and would like to see about its authentication so I know whether to send it back or not.  I appreciate anyone’s help with this and will welcome sending over more pictures if the ones I took are not helpful enough.  Thank you again!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I purchased this bag in Goodwill today and I’m trying to understand whether it’s authentic or not. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.. here are some pictures.


----------



## Obsessed68

nuinarakchan said:


> Hi, I am desperate for the Miaou bag and bought this from mercari. Can you please take a look and see if this authentic, please and thank you
> 
> Name/item description/specific item le pliage Miaou medium navy long handle blue eyes cat
> Name of the seller: aarondesu1 (mercari)
> Item no.:
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320205
> View attachment 4320206
> View attachment 4320207
> View attachment 4320208
> View attachment 4320209
> View attachment 4320210
> View attachment 4320211



Hey  I'm not an expert but your Miaou looks legit to me, i have the Large size model and it looks exactly like yours.


----------



## honeyimhome

hello, please authenticate my Longchamp
 item: longchamp neo
color: black
size: small
seller name:chicstylist_trusted_seller (IG name)


----------



## nuinarakchan

Obsessed68 said:


> Hey  I'm not an expert but your Miaou looks legit to me, i have the Large size model and it looks exactly like yours.



That's good to hear. Hoping to hear some more from the experts. Thank you for your input.


----------



## charmedgirl07

*Hi all!  I am looking to buy this bag from eBay. I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate.  Thanks so much!

Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir Small

*Name of the seller*: pumpkin_x (eBay)
*
Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*671194213493*

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-LONGCH...=item4b5d12d518:g:TygAAOSw4ARcW3-l:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## Ladyn87

Hi everyone,
Do you think this is authentic? The button with the plastic disc looks different from the one I bought at the boutique though. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## rettaschild123

*Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Part#1
Please Authenticate this item.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.  *

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Large Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Navy Blue Nylon Tote

*Name of the seller*: Tradesy seller Alana Harris @Thepurseladies The Purse ladies ebay

https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-large-le-pliage-chevaux-ailes-navy-blue-nylon-tote/24583716/

*Item no*.: 24583716 (if it is on auction)


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## rettaschild123

*Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Part#2
Please Authenticate this item. Thank you in advance for your assistance. *

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Large Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Navy Blue Nylon Tote

*Name of the seller*: Tradesy seller Alana Harris @Thepurseladies The Purse ladies ebay

https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-large-le-pliage-chevaux-ailes-navy-blue-nylon-tote/24583716/

*Item no*.: 24583716 (if it is on auction)


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## rettaschild123

*Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Part#3
Please Authenticate this item. Thank you in advance for your assistance. *

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Large Le Pliage Chevaux Ailes Navy Blue Nylon Tote

*Name of the seller*: Tradesy seller Alana Harris @Thepurseladies The Purse ladies ebay

https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-large-le-pliage-chevaux-ailes-navy-blue-nylon-tote/24583716/

*Item no*.: 24583716 (if it is on auction)


*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## rettaschild123

*Longchamp Polka Dot Le Pilage White Canvas Shoulder Bag Part #1

Please Authenticate this item. Thank you in advance for your assistance. 

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Polka Dot Le Pilage White Canvas Shoulder Bag

*Name of the seller*: Tradesy seller Alana Harris @Thepurseladies The Purse ladies ebay

https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-polka-dot-le-pilage-white-canvas-shoulder-bag/24772361/

*Item no*.: 24772361

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS*


----------



## rettaschild123

*Longchamp Polka Dot Le Pilage White Canvas Shoulder Bag Part #2

Please Authenticate this item. Thank you in advance for your assistance. 

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Polka Dot Le Pilage White Canvas Shoulder Bag

*Name of the seller*: Tradesy seller Alana Harris @Thepurseladies The Purse ladies ebay

https://www.tradesy.com/i/longchamp-polka-dot-le-pilage-white-canvas-shoulder-bag/24772361/

*Item no*.: 24772361

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS*


----------



## roslinda

hi authenticator, my friend bought 2 bags from this seller, i think is a fake bag, this seller claim authentic but direct from factory  Need 2nd opinion from authenticator, thankyou. 

Longchamp neo
Seller ig : amarelle.kl ( 0177262340 )


----------



## EGBDF

roslinda said:


> hi authenticator, my friend bought 2 bags from this seller, i think is a fake bag, this seller claim authentic but direct from factory  Need 2nd opinion from authenticator, thankyou.
> 
> Longchamp neo
> Seller ig : amarelle.kl ( 0177262340 )
> 
> View attachment 4347036
> View attachment 4347037
> View attachment 4347038
> View attachment 4347039
> View attachment 4347040
> View attachment 4347041
> View attachment 4347042
> View attachment 4347043
> View attachment 4347044


fake


----------



## cpwy23

Hi all

I’m new here. Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this longchamp bag which i bought recently:

item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black
seller ig: handbagbyabia 
Link to item: https://instagram.com/handbagbyabia?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=19w7k8dw7shw9


----------



## cpwy23

cpwy23 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m new here. Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this longchamp bag which i bought recently:
> 
> item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black
> seller ig: handbagbyabia
> Link to item: https://instagram.com/handbagbyabia?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=19w7k8dw7shw9


----------



## cpwy23

Sorry here is the bag tag photo ..


----------



## cpwy23

cpwy23 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m new here. Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this longchamp bag which i bought recently:
> 
> item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Black
> seller ig: handbagbyabia
> Link to item: https://instagram.com/handbagbyabia?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=19w7k8dw7shw9



Hi Authenticator, I would be grateful if you could help me to authenticate this longchamp bag. I have read many post here but still couldn’t differentiate between authentic and fake bag. Please let me know if my photo is unclear or you need more better quality photo. I sincrerely apologise if there is any inconvenience caused to you. Thank you in advance. Kamsiah!


----------



## vickyjp

_*Any guidance would be appreciated, thank you*_

Description: 100% Auth Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Tote Bag Khaki Green 1899578292

Seller: fasiontree

Item #: 302851750466

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...750466?hash=item46835efa42:g:jQAAAOSwUn9aLTPa


----------



## mrma

Appreciate if you could help to authenticate this bag. Someone gave it to me. 

Thank You


----------



## Konicek007

Hi,
I wonder if you could kindly check my new bag please? 
I got it yesterday in a local charity shop and though it authentic ( hoping) though the serial number makes no sense.
I believe it is a  Apache small tote with long handles
Here is the pics I took. Thank you.


----------



## 1941cny

Hi. Can you please help me tell if this listing is for an authentic bag?

*Name/item description/specific item* 
*NWT 2019 Limited Edition Lonchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Tote. Made In France!*

*Name of the seller*: llory19992pj1
*Item no*.: 273765860774
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2019-L...rentrq:918644a61690ac1edd7b1c01fff775d7|iid:1


----------



## ms p

- Longchamp Neo Black Small Long Handle
- Viacom
https://qoo.tn/B0qIiR/Q103634968

Thank you very much


----------



## Natural76

Wrong  thread sorry


----------



## TiffyL

Hi kindly help authenticate this:
Longchamp le pliage neo denim small
Name of seller: thatbagiwant
Link: https://www.thatbagiwant.com/ShopProductDetails.aspx?Sid=9&Mid=1&Sno=3
Photos as follow


----------



## TiffyL

TiffyL said:


> Hi kindly help authenticate this:
> Longchamp le pliage neo denim small
> Name of seller: thatbagiwant
> Link: https://www.thatbagiwant.com/ShopProductDetails.aspx?Sid=9&Mid=1&Sno=3
> Photos as follow
> View attachment 4381165
> View attachment 4381167
> View attachment 4381179
> View attachment 4381180
> View attachment 4381181
> View attachment 4381182
> View attachment 4381183
> View attachment 4381184
> View attachment 4381185
> View attachment 4381186



View attachment 4381187
View attachment 4381188

More photos thanks! Let me know if these are good enough


----------



## Shelby33

I do not know the style of this dark brown leather bag, here are pictures, is this an authentic Longchamp?


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! I posted this back a few mo tha ago, but didn't get a response. I realized my pics weren't great, so I am posting again in Hope's that someone could let me know if it is authentic. If I am missing any pics or info, please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Tosa22

Part two of pics


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4383138
> View attachment 4383128
> View attachment 4383129
> View attachment 4383133
> View attachment 4383134
> View attachment 4383135
> View attachment 4383136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know the style of this dark brown leather bag, here are pictures, is this an authentic Longchamp?
> View attachment 4383128
> View attachment 4383129
> View attachment 4383133
> View attachment 4383134
> View attachment 4383135
> View attachment 4383136


Was able to authenticate with LC customer service


----------



## WaikikiBeachBum

*Hi authenticators!
I would be grateful if someone could help me authenticate this bag I purchased from eBay. Thank you!

Name/item description/specific item: *LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry
*Name of the seller*: ayakoboutique
*Item no*.: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113694012288
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## WaikikiBeachBum

Pics part 2
Let me know if other pictures are needed. Thank you!


----------



## WaikikiBeachBum

Retook some of the photos. The button looks off to me and the zipper does not seal correctly!


----------



## WaikikiBeachBum

Turns out the bag is a fake. Stay away from this seller!


----------



## Kobiang

Dear authenticators,

Grateful if you can help me authenticate this Longchamp cuir in black and small size.

Here is the link where I have bought from Lazada: https://s.lazada.sg/s.WLfF
Seller: Via Como 7 pte ltd

The quality of this bag does not feel the same as my other Longchamp cuir.


----------



## Kobiang

Kobiang said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Grateful if you can help me authenticate this Longchamp cuir in black and small size.
> 
> Here is the link where I have bought from Lazada: https://s.lazada.sg/s.WLfF
> Seller: Via Como 7 pte ltd
> 
> The quality of this bag does not feel the same as my other Longchamp cuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388474
> View attachment 4388474
> View attachment 4388475
> View attachment 4388476


Attach more photos below for the Longchamp cuir small in black. You can see where i have circled that the side doesn't hold on to the bag very well.


----------



## Kobiang

Kobiang said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Grateful if you can help me authenticate this Longchamp cuir in black and small size.
> 
> Here is the link where I have bought from Lazada: https://s.lazada.sg/s.WLfF
> Seller: Via Como 7 pte ltd
> 
> The quality of this bag does not feel the same as my other Longchamp cuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388474
> View attachment 4388474
> View attachment 4388475
> View attachment 4388476


----------



## Kobiang

Dear authenticators,

Grateful if you can help me to authenticate the Longchamp cuir backpack xs in navy blue too.

Seller: thatbagiwant (Lazada)
Link: https://s.lazada.sg/s.WLgt


----------



## belle_91

Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag?  thank you!!
*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir small hot pink
*Name of the seller*: wybwyx (ebay name)
*Item no*.: I do not see an item number
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...904897?hash=item287b18a681:g:FSYAAOSwEP9cnle4


----------



## belle_91

Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag? thank you!!
*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir small peony pink
*Name of the seller*: yf1415 (ebay name)
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...583680?hash=item21480abb80:g:kksAAOSwGhxbn90g


----------



## belle_91

Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag? thank you!!
*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir small peony pink
*Name of the seller*: gina090183 (ebay name)
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-LONGCH...902084?hash=item3406c57084:g:YjkAAOSwxy5cjstB


----------



## belle_91

belle_91 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag? thank you!!
> *Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir small peony pink
> *Name of the seller*: gina090183 (ebay name)
> *Item no*.: n/a
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-LONGCH...902084?hash=item3406c57084:g:YjkAAOSwxy5cjstB


Item description should say: le pliage cuir small red


----------



## callmesunshine8

Hi! Can anyone authenticate this bag? TIA!

Why I couldn't find the "how to read Longchamp serial number" in google anymore? Hhmmmm...last time I remember somebody decode all the Longchamp type. 

And by the way, is this discontinued item? 





Item : Longchamp Le Foulonne 
Size : 40 x 24 x 14 cm
Seller : n/a
Pictures :


----------



## Belleetbonne

*Name/item description/specific item* : I am not sure. Trying to find the style name
*Name of the seller*: it's my personal bag I found at a thrift store
*Item no*.: not for auction
Love to see if its authentic and what the style name is. I've seen the Legende collection and that seems to fit, but I'm unsure. I appreciate any help


----------



## ivyvid

Good morning ladies and gents..I would like to ask for your expertise about the longchamp bag which will be my first LC that is on ebay.

Name: Longchamp le pliage neo
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202651700606
Seller: melfreitas
Item number: ebay product id: 717116136
Thank you so much and have a blessed and wonderful day.


----------



## akarp317

Hi authenticators, I would really appreciate it if you could take a look at this bag and let me know if you see any red flags. Thanks so much!


----------



## kakalina

Hello there, can anyone kindly help authenticate this tote? Many thanks in advance.

*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Cuir medium pebble
*Name of the seller*: rrv18 - Carousell
*Item link*.: https://sg.carousell.com/p/longchamp-leather-216561591/


----------



## karenkhz

*











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Planetes Medium Long Handle in Black
*
Name of the seller*: Joannetyn on Carousell
*
Item no*.: N/A
*
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
Seller’s photos: https://sg.carousell.com/p/223225588

My photos are attached. The beige Longchamp you see in the photos is my real one bought from the Longchamp boutique. What is unsettling is the stitching on the rounded corners of the inner pocket. If you zoom in you’ll see that the alignment is off. The material also feels thinner than my real Longchamp. I’ve also read that real Longchamp bags should be matte nylon but mine does seem to be glossy at some angles. All in all I’m inclined to believe this might be a high-grade replica.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## kitzibebe

hi. please help me authenticate this khaki club bp. thank you in advance


----------



## sandrahelen21

Hi all could you please help me authenticate? Many thanks. 
Name item description specific item. I am not sure.
Name of seller it is my personal bag
Item no it is not for auction. Would like to know if it is perhaps authentic


----------



## Jaimie0917

@akarp317 did someone respond to validate the authenticity of the beige leather bag you posted a couple weeks ago? I found a similar bag in a different color with the same looking tags and other features and I'm also wondering about the authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## akarp317

Jaimie0917 said:


> @akarp317 did someone respond to validate the authenticity of the beige leather bag you posted a couple weeks ago? I found a similar bag in a different color with the same looking tags and other features and I'm also wondering about the authenticity. Thanks!



No, haven’t received a reply yet.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Item: Longchamp Penelope Tote 
(Listed as “Longchamp Penelope Large Red Leather Tote Bag - Gently Used”)

Seller: btreseder14

Item #: 153427724712

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...724712?hash=item23b90149a8:g:GwUAAOSwh5Zclr7j

Would love to know if this is authentic, please. Seller told me it was purchased in London (no proof of purchase). 

Thank you!


----------



## Bobarosetea

Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Large

Please let me know if this is authentic or not.


----------



## iamjenny

Hi there, 

I need your help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo Small. According to tge seller this was bought in Singapore
Item#1512578001
See attached pictures


----------



## iamjenny

iamjenny said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I need your help to authenticate this Longchamp Neo Small. According to tge seller this was bought in Singapore
> Item#1512578001


----------



## CCLoveschanel27

Please help ASAP I think this Longchamp Medium Cuir Natural I think is fake. I need to challenge with Poshmark asap. It kinda smells like plastic as well. Thank you so much.


----------



## seton

Bobarosetea said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Large
> 
> Please let me know if this is authentic or not.



Fake.


----------



## seton

CCLoveschanel27 said:


> Please help ASAP I think this Longchamp Medium Cuir Natural I think is fake. I need to challenge with Poshmark asap. It kinda smells like plastic as well. Thank you so much.



Fake. It doesn't even look like leather.


----------



## iamjenny

seton said:


> Fake.


Hi, 

May I humbly ask if this bag I bought from a random person is authentic she said she bought this in Singapore but she did not have any receipt. 
I need your help asap so I can get a refund I got the bag already but I don't believe it's authentic. 
Item#1512578001


----------



## iamjenny

Hello Authenticators, 

Good day! I badly need your help to authenticate this bag ASAP so I can have a refund. I believe it is fake. 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Small top Handle in Black

Name of the seller: Mih Ka from Facebook 

Item no.: Item#1512578001

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## FreyaW

Hi I have just purchased the below from eBay. Sold as genuine. Longchamp 3D.

Many thanks


----------



## salvagedstitch

Hello. I need help to authenticate this which i found at a goodwill. It is missing a strap and i cant find any like this online anywhere


----------



## iamjenny

Hello Authenticators, 

Good day! I badly need your help to authenticate this bag ASAP so I can have a refund. I believe it is fake. 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Small top Handle in Black

Name of the seller: Mih Ka from Facebook 

Item no.: Item#1512578001

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## lil_kracker

Hi, can someone please help authenticate the following 2 bags:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longch...e243:g:GnwAAOSw3tZc51Ia&LH_ItemCondition=1000

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longc...e798:g:w14AAOSw4FRctAcL&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## Dooneysta

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle 
(looks like Large & Blue Mist...?)

No seller handle/auction number...found this at TJ Maxx (!!)
Thank you authenticators!












	

		
			
		

		
	
 PS: it’s hard to see but the stitching is NOT white, it’s a sort of subtle cornflower blue, similar to the leather color.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item: Longchamp Penelope Tote
> (Listed as “Longchamp Penelope Large Red Leather Tote Bag - Gently Used”)
> 
> Seller: btreseder14
> 
> Item #: 153427724712
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...724712?hash=item23b90149a8:g:GwUAAOSwh5Zclr7j
> 
> Would love to know if this is authentic, please. Seller told me it was purchased in London (no proof of purchase).
> 
> Thank you!



Bumping, please. 
Listing is still up. Would love to know if it’s authentic. 

Thank you!


----------



## Agit1

Dear Experts,
I have recently purchased this bag from ebay, and I am pretty sure it is fake, but i would very much appreciate the help!

First of all the bag has an unbearable plastic smell, the codes on the tag and the card seem fake to me.

The link of the seller/bag is below.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...236815?hash=item46748ef5cf:g:qaIAAOSwB-1Yt39k

Please help, because i would like to challenge them for refund.

Thank you and again very much appreciated!


----------



## EGBDF

iamjenny said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Good day! I badly need your help to authenticate this bag ASAP so I can have a refund. I believe it is fake.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Neo Small top Handle in Black
> 
> Name of the seller: Mih Ka from Facebook
> 
> Item no.: Item#1512578001
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


This is not authentic


----------



## EGBDF

Agit1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have recently purchased this bag from ebay, and I am pretty sure it is fake, but i would very much appreciate the help!
> 
> First of all the bag has an unbearable plastic smell, the codes on the tag and the card seem fake to me.
> 
> The link of the seller/bag is below.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...236815?hash=item46748ef5cf:g:qaIAAOSwB-1Yt39k
> 
> Please help, because i would like to challenge them for refund.


Not authentic.


----------



## d3vin4

Dear LC experts,

Please help me to authenticate this lc bag. I got from my friend and I am hesitate if it is authentic since the stitchs are pretty bad for me, it doesnt look like my other lc bag..
Thank you so much for the help

Name: LP small LE PLIAGE NÉO in navy
Name of the seller: - (gift)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bonjour,
Im new to Longchamp and I purchased this cute backpack to match my LC Jacket, I just love the colors and Butterflies.  I would really appreciate your time and opinion on authenticating this bag!  Thank you very much!!

ITEM:  Longchamp Le Pliage Butterfly Backpack
ITEM #: 233218131898
SELLER: coyococo2007
EBAY: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Butterfly-Backpack/233218131898?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## nmdc99

Hi experts!!! Need help. Can u pls confirm if this is original based on the looks Thank u


----------



## Amazona

@EGBDF  there are some people here in need in fast authentication (backpack). Could you help?


----------



## EGBDF

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bonjour,
> Im new to Longchamp and I purchased this cute backpack to match my LC Jacket, I just love the colors and Butterflies.  I would really appreciate your time and opinion on authenticating this bag!  Thank you very much!!
> 
> ITEM:  Longchamp Le Pliage Butterfly Backpack
> ITEM #: 233218131898
> SELLER: coyococo2007
> EBAY: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Butterfly-Backpack/233218131898?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4450658
> View attachment 4450659


Hi, sorry that I can't say one way or the other as I'm not familiar with that specific bag. Though I don't see anything wrong in general.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Amazona said:


> @EGBDF  there are some people here in need in fast authentication (backpack). Could you help?


 Thank you so much for your help!



EGBDF said:


> Hi, sorry that I can't say one way or the other as I'm not familiar with that specific bag. Though I don't see anything wrong in general.


 Thank you very much for taking a look


----------



## craziebabe

Please authenticate
LongChamp le Pilage neo in chalk
No strap
Item # 1512578005
TIA


----------



## EGBDF

craziebabe said:


> Please authenticate
> LongChamp le Pilage neo in chalk
> No strap
> Item # 1512578005
> TIA


Not authentic


----------



## Dooneysta

Dooneysta said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle
> (looks like Large & Blue Mist...?)
> 
> No seller handle/auction number...found this at TJ Maxx (!!)
> Thank you authenticators!
> View attachment 4443458
> 
> View attachment 4443445
> View attachment 4443446
> View attachment 4443447
> View attachment 4443448
> View attachment 4443449
> View attachment 4443450
> View attachment 4443452
> View attachment 4443453
> View attachment 4443454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: it’s hard to see but the stitching is NOT white, it’s a sort of subtle cornflower blue, similar to the leather color.


Bumping...hoping to take it on vacation this week or return it while it’s still in the window for return (6/22)


----------



## Moocow928

Hi,
Please help me the identify the bag fake or Authentic?
Seller: rumahpreloved from Carousell Malaysia.
She claimed the bag brought from Longchamp boutique. I m spektical on the serial number, it a little different from others LC bag.

Thanks


----------



## beeb

*Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Le Pliage? I've used the previous posts as best as I can and it seems to pass, but the tag concerns me. 

Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote (small shopper, I believe) Listed originally as a medium tote. 
*Item no*.: n/a

The tag concerns me a bit because I can't match the color number up with the shade it appears to be (khaki). Thank you!


----------



## beeauty

Dear Authenticators can you pls help me authenticate these purses I found them both at the thrift store . If both are replica I can always exchange them to something else.. thank you so much in advance. 


Item Name:

-Lilac - le Pliage "shopping" modele depose

-Dark Grey - le pliage type " M" modele depose

Listing Number - N/A

Seller ID - N/A


Pls let me know if you need more pictures I can post them asap thank you again and have an Awesome weekend


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2


----------



## beeb

I have to be honest, I'm not feeling great about this one. I've never seen the inside look or feel like this. There's no visible or tangible impression of the jockey behind the flap. Thank you for your time. 

Longchamp Le Pliage small shopper, color is red. 

Original eBay listing. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...se-Long-Handle-Medium-Bag-Nylon-/163741451272

My photos:


----------



## shaylast9

Hello authenticators, I've wanted this purse forever and just bought one on Ebay a bit too rashly. When I received it the leather seemed a bit hard and I questioned whether it was real... can someone please let me know? If it's fake I would like to start a refund. 

Purse: Le Pliage Heritage in mini/small size 

Thank you kindly! (*please note the string thing in the first photo is not attached to the purse)


----------



## shaylast9

More photos


----------



## seton

beeb said:


> I have to be honest, I'm not feeling great about this one. I've never seen the inside look or feel like this. There's no visible or tangible impression of the jockey behind the flap. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage small shopper, color is red.
> 
> Original eBay listing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-...se-Long-Handle-Medium-Bag-Nylon-/163741451272
> 
> My photos:



It's hard to authenticate something so vintage and WORN but I dont see any red flags. Shrug.


----------



## seton

shaylast9 said:


> Hello authenticators, I've wanted this purse forever and just bought one on Ebay a bit too rashly. When I received it the leather seemed a bit hard and I questioned whether it was real... can someone please let me know? If it's fake I would like to start a refund.
> 
> Purse: Le Pliage Heritage in mini/small size
> 
> Thank you kindly! (*please note the string thing in the first photo is not attached to the purse)



It's authentic and yes, the leather is like that.


----------



## seton

beeb said:


> *Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Le Pliage? I've used the previous posts as best as I can and it seems to pass, but the tag concerns me.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote (small shopper, I believe) Listed originally as a medium tote.
> *Item no*.: n/a
> 
> The tag concerns me a bit because I can't match the color number up with the shade it appears to be (khaki). Thank you!



It's authentic and the color is Slate/Taupe which is slightly darker than New Khaki.


----------



## seton

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bonjour,
> Im new to Longchamp and I purchased this cute backpack to match my LC Jacket, I just love the colors and Butterflies.  I would really appreciate your time and opinion on authenticating this bag!  Thank you very much!!
> 
> ITEM:  Longchamp Le Pliage Butterfly Backpack
> ITEM #: 233218131898
> SELLER: coyococo2007
> EBAY: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Butterfly-Backpack/233218131898?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4450658
> View attachment 4450659



Dunno if you still have this but something is off.


----------



## shaylast9

seton said:


> It's authentic and yes, the leather is like that.



Thank you very much  I appreciate your help.


----------



## MeepMeep67

seton said:


> Dunno if you still have this but something is off.


  You are right. I contacted the seller to return it,  first he tried to tell me they are made in different factories and the quality is different! and would I keep it for a partial refund. Then he went into more excuses, finally,  I was issued a full refund!  look at the rings on the back, in the ebay listing he showed a real bag, with "Longchamp" on them, and this is the bag I received, it took me a couple weeks to notice.  Also this bag doesn't match my jacket or Le Pliage butterfly tote, the grey is way off.  Thank you for the confirmation


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## beeb

*deleted* I am fully convinced the bag is fake as I found the exact same photos on other sites, and the seller had a bag here deemed NOT authentic by our authenticators. Thank you for your time. ♥


----------



## Permata41

Hello everyone, i just joined this forum hehehe


----------



## Permata41

Can anyone here tell me how to spot the fake one?


----------



## farwayskies

Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP GATSBY in raspberry, I'm pretty sure its genuine but am confused as to why it says made in china but notice that there are some Longchamp bags on authenticated websites that are Made in China. 
Quality of leather, lining and details all look and feel great. thankyou in advance. x


----------



## RadarLuv

Hi There! Brand New to this forum and pretty new LC owner. I just bought this bag off of ebay and I think it is legit after reading all of the valuable tips, but just wanted confirmation if I could. It's. the Medium le. Pliage Neo Black


----------



## screen

Hi Authenticators, I purchased this bag off eBay. Seller had great reviews. I compared it to a bag I bought from Bloomingdale’s and some things don’t look the same.  I’m not sure if it’s really authentic. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## beeb

Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack, Khaki. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sophie_Amelie

Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread. I found a pre-owned Longchamp Neo tote (large size) in mint, like new condition. I'd appreciate your help if you could authenticate this bag. Here are the photos of the bag. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Imago

Dear Authenticator,

I need your help to authenticate the lc bought in Bicester outlet. The bag is lc Planetes Large with long handles. Thanks in advance! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## ba0688

Hello,I bought this longchamp yesterday at a flea market for $1.But I think is fake.Can you help me?
Thanks


----------



## Jcherishz

Hi authenticators, I purchased this bag secondhand. I believe it's a foulonne tote. I Can you help authenticate and confirm color name?


----------



## leilani01

Hello.  My mother just received this Longchamp 3D tote in Midnight from Nordies and is concerned that the tag looks very different from her other Longchamps (Rosseau, Foulonne, etc).  I hope someone can put her mind at ease.

Thank you!


----------



## leilani01

Sorry for double post!


----------



## shershersher

Hi Authenticators, will really appreciate if you can help authenticate the Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack (Blue Mist), thanks a lot. Backpack was purchased online.


----------



## pradanada

Can you please help authenticate this Victoire tote? Thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

pradanada said:


> Can you please help authenticate this Victoire tote? Thanks.


fake


----------



## niash

Hi can you please help me authenticate this lc bag? I will appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Tibitibi

Hi i just bought a preloved longchamp cuir. Please kindly authenticate this bag. 
Longchamp cuir cornflower
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 serial code : 1515737807
Made in china. Is this bag A or F?
Thanks


----------



## Kobiang

Hi authenticators, grateful if you can help to authenticate this longchamp cuir crossbody bought from this seller (Via como 7 pte ltd) from lazada. The post have been removed, the link below will be directed to the seller's shop on Lazada. 
https://s.lazada.sg/s.TiJN

I have bought this bag for quite some time and have been happy with my purchase and the service of this seller (she have agreed to an exchange when I requested to change to black colour after receiving the bag), until I purchased another bag, the longchamp cuir in black from this seller. I have kept the bag in the closet since I have received it, until recently when I took out the longchamp cuir and realised that the details of the bags are not exquisite like my other longchamp cuir and there is no smell of leather, and then realised that the seller might have sold fake bag to me.  Furthermore the corssbody also didn't have a smell of leather. My sense of smell might not be great, hence I would like to post both bags on purseforum to have a peace of mind. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## EY1107

Please kindly help to authenticate this lc neo navy S and lc cuir black S, many thanks in advanced.


----------



## EY1107

Please kindly help to authenticate this lc neo navy S and lc cuir black S, many thanks in advanced.


----------



## ZYLDA

hello ..
i've been looking and checking through posts about longchamp here and really can't find any of those "tags" pics with the code i'm about to ask.

it's Longchamp neo black with the code :
NRB  SFC/B3
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0868029
1624746168

is it really fake? cause most of the preloved longchamp bags i search from local / online store in indonesia, they have the same code as above. this makes me hesitant to buy online cause they all seem fake even the expensive ones. i'm confused.
can anybody help answering my question.
thank you


----------



## sperramant

Hi, I'm new to the forum here but have been reading pages and pages on the Veau Foulonné thread to see if the bag I I just purchased via Poshmark is authentic.  I know this style has been discontinued (not even sure if it's from the Veau Foulonné or Le Foulonné line) and I'm not really sure of the name of the bag but I believe the color is cognac.  I've seen some photos of the same style bag on the Veau/Le Foulonné thread that date back several years, and I know this bag has been discontinued.  The bag is truly lovely in person but I had two main reservations... 1) The weight feels very light for a bag this size and 2) the zippers on the front and top of the bag don't seem as sturdy as I would expect from a Longchamp bag.  Other than that, the stitching is perfect, the interior leather tag is stamped all the way through, and the leather is smooth and supple (though it does not smell at all).  I'm worried that I am just being paranoid.  The seller says she purchased the bag at Bloomingdales in NY and included the small paper insert from Longchamp.
















Thanks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

sperramant said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum here but have been reading pages and pages on the Veau Foulonné thread to see if the bag I I just purchased via Poshmark is authentic.  I know this style has been discontinued (not even sure if it's from the Veau Foulonné or Le Foulonné line) and I'm not really sure of the name of the bag but I believe the color is cognac.  I've seen some photos of the same style bag on the Veau/Le Foulonné thread that date back several years, and I know this bag has been discontinued.  The bag is truly lovely in person but I had two main reservations... 1) The weight feels very light for a bag this size and 2) the zippers on the front and top of the bag don't seem as sturdy as I would expect from a Longchamp bag.  Other than that, the stitching is perfect, the interior leather tag is stamped all the way through, and the leather is smooth and supple (though it does not smell at all).  I'm worried that I am just being paranoid.  The seller says she purchased the bag at Bloomingdales in NY and included the small paper insert from Longchamp.
> View attachment 4545101
> 
> View attachment 4545100
> View attachment 4545101
> View attachment 4545102
> View attachment 4545103
> View attachment 4545105
> View attachment 4545106
> View attachment 4545107
> View attachment 4545108
> View attachment 4545109
> View attachment 4545110
> View attachment 4545111
> View attachment 4545118
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks ok


----------



## sperramant

EGBDF said:


> Looks ok


Thank you!


----------



## newwie04

Hi I’m really new to the forum here I would be appreciated if you guys can authenticate this longchamp lepliage neo size m I recently just got from some seller. I got it as a second hand so it has some a damaged used on the bag.

What I am curious is the logo brand  at the front. Isn’t it supposed to be bulging for every LC bags but this one is kind of flat like no bulging at all. Also the word stamped behind it is really weird to stamp the “lepliage type M” normally it is written as modele depose isn’t it.

Can anyone can help me to authenticate this bag, I would really appreciate for all you kind.


----------



## FAIRY_QUEEN

I humbly ask for your help authenticating this Longchamp bag my sister gave me for my birthday few months ago.

MODEL: This is said to be Longchamp Le Pliage Fantasie Sakura Tote in the color poppy.
SIZE: Medium
HANDLE: Short

Thank you for your kind consideration.


----------



## EGBDF

FAIRY_QUEEN said:


> View attachment 4553354
> View attachment 4553354
> View attachment 4553355
> View attachment 4553355
> View attachment 4553360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I humbly ask for your help authenticating this Longchamp bag my sister gave me for my birthday few months ago.
> 
> MODEL: This is said to be Longchamp Le Pliage Fantasie Sakura Tote in the color poppy.
> SIZE: Medium
> HANDLE: Short
> 
> Thank you for your kind consideration.


not authentic


----------



## FAIRY_QUEEN

EGBDF said:


> not authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Hello All, I am totally new to anything Longchamp.  However, the leather on this bag caught my eye at the thrift store. I haven’t been able to find one like it online.

Can anyone identify it and authenticate it for me? Thanks in advance for your help.

(The lining is filthy, sorry lol)


----------



## Tibitibi

Tibitibi said:


> Hi i just bought a preloved longchamp cuir. Please kindly authenticate this bag.
> Longchamp cuir cornflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4534505
> View attachment 4534507
> View attachment 4534508
> View attachment 4534509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serial code : 1515737807
> Made in china. Is this bag A or F?
> Thanks


is this bag Authentic or Fake?


----------



## Maureenie

Hello!

Please kindly help authentic this purse!  


Thank you for all your help!!!  Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Appreciate if this neo can be authenticated.


----------



## hanaregaza

Hello and good day everyone. Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Bag. Bought from a seller claiming that it is  authentic. Here is the pictures. Kindly assist me. Your assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## daliringpam

Cuir Crossbody in Khaki? Please help me authenticate! Thank you ✔️


----------



## Djh01

Hi, i just purchased this from eBay and was wondering if it was authentic? It has quite a strong smell since taking it out of the plastic.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Here are some pictures for reference.

Thank you very much.


----------



## nen

Hello please help authenticate this bag. 
I’m unsure of the name of it. It has a long handle. 
TIA


----------



## sak90

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance [emoji4]

Longchamp Le Pliage Saint Valentine
Medium Short Handle


----------



## sak90

Hi everyone, I bought this bag at a very cheap price. I didn’t mind if it is ORI or not but it seems good. Just wanted to know is it authentic or not? If I’m lucky enough. Thank you so much in advance [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

It’s.. 
longchamp lepliage medium short handle 
Saint valentin 2016 I think..


----------



## jenniferenglis89

*Hi,

Would you be so kind to authenticate this Longchamp Bag.
Item description: 
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small, Black Color
A friend bought this in France and sold it to me. I am just wondering if this is an authentic one.
Item no: 1512 578 001


Please see attached photos for more details.

Looking forward to your reply and thanks a lot!










*


----------



## EGBDF

jenniferenglis89 said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this Longchamp Bag.
> Item description:
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small, Black Color
> A friend bought this in France and sold it to me. I am just wondering if this is an authentic one.
> Item no: 1512 578 001
> 
> 
> *


not authentic


----------



## jenniferenglis89

EGBDF said:


> not authentic


Thanks for your reply. How about this Longchamp Le Pliage medium size tote bag

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good evening, authenticators. When you have a moment could you please take a look at this item? Thank you for your time and effort. Keep in mind that there is some excessive wear on this item, and I'm planning on getting it fixed. Please ask if anymore pictures are needed.

Item Name: Longchamp Neo Le Pliage in Navy (small).
Purchased from a local seller. 
Link of Official Item: https://ca.longchamp.com/fr/products/le-pliage-neo/sac-porte-main-s/l1512578006


----------



## EGBDF

SakuraSakura said:


> Good evening, authenticators. When you have a moment could you please take a look at this item? Thank you for your time and effort. Keep in mind that there is some excessive wear on this item, and I'm planning on getting it fixed. Please ask if anymore pictures are needed.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Neo Le Pliage in Navy (small).
> Purchased from a local seller.
> Link of Official Item: https://ca.longchamp.com/fr/products/le-pliage-neo/sac-porte-main-s/l1512578006


not authentic


----------



## SakuraSakura

EGBDF said:


> not authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Bubbys

Can someone authenticate this vintage longchamp mini wallet crossbody ? The logo on the front is smudged. Hardware is fading.


----------



## Dr.Y-L

Good morning everyone, 

Thank you for having a look at my situation and product.

Recently I have bought this, what I believe to be, Long Champ Le Pliage “Valise” Foldable Carry-On Suitcase. 

Upon purchase, I noticed immediately that the leather is very high quality. Now, I’ve done some research myself and everything seems to be right on - in terms of the way the leather runs, all the necessary logos, zippers, etc. 

But in saying that, the only thing that throws me off is the buttons. Similar Longchamp products have gold buttons and some have the same button as this one, with “FLOX” on it’s inner button design. 

Apparently it may be an older model or you can swap the button design (making it custom) through online/arranged orders. 

Can someone please confirm? Thanks again, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cuttlebunz

Name:  LP Shopping Modele Depose - Clo'e Floirat
Name of seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/lovefashion4ever2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Item: 202541380945
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202541380945
Photos: 


Thank you!


----------



## seton

cuttlebunz said:


> Name:  LP Shopping Modele Depose - Clo'e Floirat
> Name of seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/lovefashion4ever2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Item: 202541380945
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202541380945
> Photos:
> 
> 
> Thank you!





It's FAKE.


----------



## seton

Dr.Y-L said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Thank you for having a look at my situation and product.
> 
> Recently I have bought this, what I believe to be, Long Champ Le Pliage “Valise” Foldable Carry-On Suitcase.
> 
> Upon purchase, I noticed immediately that the leather is very high quality. Now, I’ve done some research myself and everything seems to be right on - in terms of the way the leather runs, all the necessary logos, zippers, etc.
> 
> But in saying that, the only thing that throws me off is the buttons. Similar Longchamp products have gold buttons and some have the same button as this one, with “FLOX” on it’s inner button design.
> 
> Apparently it may be an older model or you can swap the button design (making it custom) through online/arranged orders.
> 
> Can someone please confirm? Thanks again, I greatly appreciate it.



It looks okay. It's just an older model.


----------



## seton

nen said:


> Hello please help authenticate this bag.
> I’m unsure of the name of it. It has a long handle.
> TIA



It's a Planetes 2605 and authentic.


----------



## seton

Djh01 said:


> Hi, i just purchased this from eBay and was wondering if it was authentic? It has quite a strong smell since taking it out of the plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584437
> View attachment 4584439
> View attachment 4584441
> View attachment 4584443
> View attachment 4584445
> View attachment 4584447
> View attachment 4584448
> View attachment 4584450
> View attachment 4584451
> View attachment 4584452
> View attachment 4584453
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures for reference.
> 
> Thank you very much.



FAKE.


----------



## seton

*As a courtesy, I went back over a page and looked at all the unanswered requests as I had time today.

If your request was not answered, it's because your photos were bad and/or not enough. 

I do not plan on being back for a few weeks so hopefully other authenticators can answer while I am away. Please be reminded that we do this for free and we are not obligated to answer every request ( for whatever reason). As always, caveat emptor.*


----------



## Dr.Y-L

seton said:


> It looks okay. It's just an older model.



Thank you Seton, I greatly appreciate it. 
I hope you have a great day!
- Dr.Y-L


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bubbys said:


> Can someone authenticate this vintage longchamp mini wallet crossbody ? The logo on the front is smudged. Hardware is fading.


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenniferenglis89 said:


> Thanks for your reply. How about this Longchamp Le Pliage medium size tote bag
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Tag ?
Some elements are off.


----------



## lain

Dear authenticators, please help me identify whether this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Camel, that I've bought from an online seller, is real or fake. Please tell me if you need more pictures. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chancy88

is this an official design from longchamp? can't seem to find this anywhere else.
https://www.lazada.sg/products/long...SlSMLCoO7s3snhKQb4sIsWrm1PoY7s3BoCW0MQAvD_BwE


----------



## inxshopper

Hi! I just purchased this bag but I'm not sure if it's authentic. It was listed as a Large Black Le Pliage Tote.


----------



## lcmelmimo

Hi, can you please help to authenticate if this bag is orginal

Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage Club L Tote in Gun Metal*
Name of the seller: -
Item no. : -
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos


----------



## frugaldallas

Hoping to authenticate this Longchamp.
Name/item description/specific item: Short Handle Small Le Pliage Club Plum.
Name of the seller: TJMAXX

Thanks!


----------



## frugaldallas

frugaldallas said:


> Hoping to authenticate this Longchamp.
> Name/item description/specific item: Short Handle Small Le Pliage Club Plum.
> Name of the seller: TJMAXX
> 
> Thanks!



Additional Pictures: I have better pictures of the hardware


----------



## bestisbäst

hi, i'm newbie to this, i bought it preloved but like new. seems barely used. the seller seems confident to say that this is authentic but once i received , i doubt it. need help from you guys!
Name item/description/specific : LP Small Long Handle in Amethyst 
pics as below :


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, appreciate your time for the following item please. 
*
Name/item description/specific item: *Small Quadri Satchel in Black
*Name of the seller*: iluvluxury
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
LONGCHAMP Top Handle Full Leather Bag
https://bnc.lt/a/key_live_amiWlFBSS...yLWJhZy0xMjg0MTE1Iiwic291cmNlIjoiYW5kcm9pZCJ9

Notes: Copied the link from the listing but the link might not work as seller is selling via Reebonz Closets. I had requested the following pictures from the seller instead. Hope they are sufficient for authentication.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Additional pictures. Thank you again for taking time to look at them.


----------



## Ursulines23

Hello everyone! 

I came across this site today as I am hoping for some help authenticating this Longchamp I purchased on eBay. I have 3 bags from the le pliage range, 2 leather and a suede one from different collections so I feel I have a pretty good idea! 

Black Roseau shoulder bag 

already purchased on eBay, link here:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longcham...3cb-4948-a444-b841047c4571#vi__app-cvip-panel

I have some additional photos. Main concern is the lack of a leather tag inside the bag itself - all my other bags have one! 


Thank you in advance for your help!! 





Close up of logo on front 




close up of zipper 



Inside - no interior zip pocket or leather label


----------



## misstrine85

Is there somewhere online I can have a small black Le Pliage authenticated for a smaller fee? I bought it from a site like ebay many years ago. The price was realistic for being a slightly used bag, not too cheap.


----------



## misstrine85

misstrine85 said:


> Is there somewhere online I can have a small black Le Pliage authenticated for a smaller fee? I bought it from a site like ebay many years ago. The price was realistic for being a slightly used bag, not too cheap.



I found an old thread with a link to an authentificationguide. And it looks authentic on all points so I am happy!


----------



## dagelj96

Hello Authenticators,

I have my eye on this Longchamp LUCKY! Limited Edition but not sure if it's authentic. I would appreciate any input from you more experienced and keen observers of the brand.

Model: LUCKY! Limited Edition (Navy) - not sure which year this bag came out but I know its sometime within the last 2 years.

Name of seller: fleur_non12

Item number: 193210624403

Here is the ebay link to the bag: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Lucky/193210624403?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## colk

*Could anyone kindly check this out for me?  Thanks a lot!
Name of the item: Le Pilage Cuir Crossbody
Name of the seller*: jamiesaraiva
*Item no*.: 
*Link to the Item:*
https://posh.mk/zFp4izSqh3


----------



## goldfish19

colk said:


> *Could anyone kindly check this out for me?  Thanks a lot!
> Name of the item: Le Pilage Cuir Crossbody
> Name of the seller*: jamiesaraiva
> *Item no*.:
> *Link to the Item:*
> https://posh.mk/zFp4izSqh3


I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag behind that leather tag.


----------



## goldfish19

dagelj96 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I have my eye on this Longchamp LUCKY! Limited Edition but not sure if it's authentic. I would appreciate any input from you more experienced and keen observers of the brand.
> 
> Model: LUCKY! Limited Edition (Navy) - not sure which year this bag came out but I know its sometime within the last 2 years.
> 
> Name of seller: fleur_non12
> 
> Item number: 193210624403
> 
> Here is the ebay link to the bag: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Lucky/193210624403?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Looks fake to me.


----------



## colk

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see the plastic tag behind that leather tag.



Thanks alot.  I bought it and will get it today.  I'll post the plastic tag soon.


----------



## colk

Here’s the plastic tag


----------



## eesolochek

*Can you please authenticate? I’m pretty sure it is a fake. 

Name/item description/specific item* 
Longchamp cognag tote
*Name of the seller*: Stephsthriftshop (Mercari)
*Link
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m30357412178/?iv_code=EWKAFP&object_id=m30357412178&object_type=item*


----------



## eesolochek

*99% sure it’s fake

Name/item description/specific item* 
Longchamp Roseau (I think) backpack purse
*Name of the seller*: dkovach22 (Poshmark)
*Link
https://posh.mk/8gOfwcdbw3

More pics attached
	

		
			
		

		
	









*


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Any opinions on this le pliage I purchased?


----------



## daliringpam

Good Day Everyone!
I own several authentic lonchamp bags that are purchased from the store, I know how to spot a fake and the real deal but I really need a help on this one, I’ve been looking at this particular model for the longest time and here she is, I see no problem with the bag but I never own this model so I am unfamiliar with the lining and the leather tag, can you please authenticate this bag for me? It’s a le pliage canvas bag with the black leather detail, silver hardware and printed rope design in medium size and a removable strap.
Thank You!


----------



## Julialyna

Do you think this is authentic. I an thinking about buying it from her.


----------



## marsmoon

Hello, 
Im new here. I just bought a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir and i really need help to authenticate this. I have 15 days to return. Appreciate your help! 

*Name/item description/specific item*
Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir 
*Name of the seller*: Glamood
Link : https://www.glamood.com/leather-depose-bag-P192327.htm


Here are some photos :


----------



## CJ505

Hi, I really appreciate any authentication help. Bought from Poshmark but the leather doesn't quite feel as smooshy as my red.

*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliagr Cuir Crossbody
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :


----------



## lcmelmimo

I hope anyone can help to authenticate this. Thank you so much in advance. 



lcmelmimo said:


> Hi, can you please help to authenticate if this bag is orginal
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:*Le pliage Club L Tote in Gun Metal*
> Name of the seller: -
> Item no. : -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos


----------



## Crazysweets678

Hi I purchased this Longchamp Camel Le Pliage Cuir lambskin top handle small crossbody bag, I appreciate that any authenticator can help me!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Hi I purchased this Longchamp Camel Le Pliage Cuir lambskin top handle small crossbody bag, I appreciate that any authenticator can help me!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




























	

		
			
		

		
	
 CH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Crazysweets678 said:


> Hi I purchased this Longchamp Camel Le Pliage Cuir lambskin top handle small crossbody bag, I appreciate that any authenticator can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669157
> View attachment 4669158
> View attachment 4669159
> View attachment 4669160
> View attachment 4669161
> View attachment 4669162
> View attachment 4669163
> View attachment 4669164
> View attachment 4669165
> View attachment 4669166
> View attachment 4669158
> View attachment 4669158
> View attachment 4669163
> View attachment 4669165
> View attachment 4669166
> View attachment 4669163
> View attachment 4669164


----------



## Crazysweets678

Hi Authenticators , this from post•#6063, I would like to give you more additional pictures from this bag, thanks for authenticating!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Again, this is from post #6063-6064, I already purchased the bag, I hope the link is working. I am sorry for the confusion, appreciate for the authentication!  

*seller:lovefashion4ever2012*
*link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/202837860816*


----------



## jadedskywalker

Hello, PurseForumers! I appreciate the opportunity to learn more about this Longchamp bag that was passed to me. I haven't found this style online so I want to check to see if it's an older model or simply a fake. What do you think? Gallery of photos here.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Miaou Miaou

Greetings! I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating this Longchamp bag for me.


*Name/item description/specific item:*
Longchamp Modele Depose Black Monogrammed Tote
*Name of the seller*: Poshmark seller
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Modele-Depose-Black-Monogrammed-Tote-5d9cc839adb58d3256b4b45c
This bag did not have any tags inside.

Thank you!


----------



## Miaou Miaou

I’d also appreciate authenticating this Longchamp, as well. The seller has this listed as a Le Pilage Neo. However, my research tells me that Neos have a plastic wide tooth zipper and the Planetes have a smaller metal zipper. In addition to the style #s being different.
*Name/item description/specific item:*
Longchamp black le pliage neo nylon tote
*Name of the seller*: Poshmark seller
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *
https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-black-le-pliage-neo-nylon-tote-5e4c5af2afade836129d8346
Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Jukijuki

Hi, if anyone is reading this and able to authenticate can you please help. Any help is appreciated
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Tote Bag Wine Red
Dimensions: 12 1/4"(W) x 11 3/4"(H) x 7 1/2"(D) 
Bottom length is 12 1/4" 
Top width along zipper is 19" 
Strap Drop 9" 
Nylon with leather trim 
Dual rolled top leather handles 
Polished silver hardware 
Fold-over leather snap tab with the embossed logo 
Top zip closure 
Interior wall pocket


----------



## lamberra

Hello,  I just bought it from a seller on eBay but somethings have made me suspicious. Would love some Longchamp experts to authenticate this for me. Thank you in advance.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium with shoulder strap in black
Colour: Black
eBay seller: melina_luc (Melbourne, AUS)
link: for some reason the link has disappeared, but some of the seller's other items are here
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...-Neo-Nylon-Hydrangea-Pink-Medium/184068313362
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...Nylon-Wine-Red-Small-25x23x14-cm/184125762909
Item number: 184143402465-2069924155008

The thing that made me doubt was the fact that the listing has disappeared, and that the care instructions appear to have some typos (no capital L in Longchamp, "colorless" spelt without an "l") but as for the actual bag itself I can't tell.


----------



## vickenator

I have strong suspicions that this item on The RealReal is fake; I contacted them about it in mid-February and they responded saying they'd send it to the authentication team there for further review, but it's still up.  Are my instincts on this one accurate?

*Name/item description/specific item* Mini Le Pliage Tote in brown
*Name of the seller*: The RealReal
*Item no*.: #WL831937
*Link to the item*: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ngchamp-mini-le-pliage-tote-6t09g?position=53


----------



## Shuchoux8

[authentication request] Hi there everyone. I just bought this at a Goodwill in San Francisco. Regardless if it’s authentic or not, I do really like it. It’s a deep red toggle flap leather shoulder bag. Looks me the Roseau, but without the hardware on the straps. If it is authentic, what’s the name of the style? Thanks for your help and time.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not familiar with Longchamp so I know nothing about what to look for but when I found this bag at Saver's, the quality made me take a chance in buying it. 

Thank you in advance. 

Item: small crossbody bag


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Hi there! This is supposed to be the Le Pliage Long Handle Tote in Antique Pink. Does it looo authentic? It’s on a selling app and these are the only pictures posted. She has great reviews


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Sorry- more pictures!


----------



## Belleetbonne

*Name/item description/specific item* I believe this is a Foulonne Medium 
*Name of the seller*: consignment store find
Bought this from a local and reputable consignment store and have had this for a while and always assumed it was authentic until I realized that it didn't have an internal Longchamp tag. It has a burned set of letters on the back of the flap. Happy to add any other photos if needed. Thank you for your help!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Good Morning Kind Authenticators,
I hope you are all safe and well. 
A couple of weeks ago, I acquired my first Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon. I was so delighted with the craftsmanship, I took a peek at-then purchased, a leather crossbody. I haven’t used it yet and am not sure how I feel about it. The leather is not how I expected it to feel. It feels kind of thin and not mushy like what I am used to (not like Coach, or Chanel, or LV lambskin—recognizing that of course it would not feel like those bags). 
It does have some things I like a lot. It is lightweight, simple lines, not thick and chewy leather but smooth in a nice way, nice length strap… 
I think this bag will quickly grow on me if I can get past that nagging feeling that maybe—just maybe, it is a fake. It came with the card, but no the dustbag (seller says she bought it in Paris and never used it). The interior zip is YKK, but the exterior does not marked.
If I could go to a store, I’d touch compare the leathers, but I don’t think our department stores will be open for at least a month or two.  
This is not important. Everyone’s health is important. I feel silly talking bags during a time like this, but it is a much needed distraction and connection to regular life.
Be well, everyone!
Name/Item: Longchamp 2.0 Leather Crossbody
Name of seller: jla80
Item no: 324091791692
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Paris-2-0-crossbody-leather-purse/324091791692?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## abyarabit

Hi, I hope everyone is well and safe.

Would appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Club bag. I’m eyeing it in Ebay.

*Name/item description/specific item* Le Pliage Club in Hawthorn in Small (brand new w/o tag)
*Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174223641676

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KK

Please help confirm authenticity:
*Name/item description: *Mademoiselle crossbody (the smallest size) 21 x 17 x 10cm per seller
*Name of the seller*: vedjma (on ebay)
*Item no*.: 293535584241
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://www.ebay.nl/itm/293535584241

Not sure if I could post the seller’s pictures, Iso I didn’t include all the pictures but only the one with the tag. Please click on the ebay link to view pictures. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## lamberu

Hello,
I would like to purchase this Longchamp Neo.  I only own one bag so I know very little.  Thank-you so much for your time and efforts it is greatly appreciated:   
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Neo-Medium-Series-Black/283847145489
Seller: fnaccountss


----------



## Mochilira23

Hi! Could you help me authenticate this bag? I'm dying to have this color. 
Model: Le pliage Neo Large Tote Bag Red 
Seller: Ebay
Photos including the tag 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## nicechic

Hello.
Kindly help me authenticate this longchamp bag.
Thank you so much.

Name/item description/specific item: LP Club Large Long Handle in Gun Metal

Name of the seller: lusso.italia

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## nicechic

#6083 additional photos

Name/item description/specific item: LP Club Large Long Handle in Gun Metal

Name of the seller: lusso.italia from instagram


----------



## br3wx

Dear authenticators,

Can you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag? 
Thank you in advance!

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon medium short handle in green
*Name of the seller*: zeesmith
*Item no*.: not available
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : https://sg.carousell.com/p/longcham...454969&t-referrer_request_id=k_1D_yIvOATahWG6


----------



## Aleesyakhysara

Hi,  please me authenticate this michael kors..
Model : Michael Kors Nicole Large Triple Compartment
Seller : Feshrevo


----------



## miss_lash

Hi all

I just noticed the little booklet in my Longchamp Le Pliage Etoiles tote has an error in the first line of text. It says “This Longchamp item are created...”

I bought it from a department store so I don’t see how it could be fake, but can anyone ease my mind? Does anyone else’s booklet say this?


----------



## enjel

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag —

Name/ item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir top handle bag 

Color: nude
Dimensions : 14”W x 25”W x 9”D

Name of the seller: facebook marketplace

Photos attached.

Thank you!


----------



## lucky_ducky

p
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi,
Please help me authenticate this please:
Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack


----------



## nanads

Hi, would anybody please help authenticate this longchamp? Thank you so much!
Name: longchamp le pliage large neo black
Seller: @preloved.y4nn4shop (instagram)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi authenticators! When you have a moment could you please assist me with this item? The seller says that it is vintage but there is also no inner tag. Thanks a bunch.

Item Description: Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tan Handbag.
Name of the seller: melanierum
Item Link:https://posh.mk/vHxMpOrFi7


----------



## a.ship.of.fool

Dear all 
I need your advice to authentic this purchase from Reebonz. Longchamp Medium Le Pliage Neo Tote Bag Navy. Please help me to see if it is authentic. I can’t seem to find any information about LC being made in Romania. Oh the ones I bought from LC outlets, come with a 3 pages folded care tag. This one comes with 4 pages folded care Tag.  So I’m quite confused. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Curlyhair1

I bought a small, long handled navy LePliage at Marshall’s.  Please see the inner label. What do you think? Did I fall for a fake? Looking at authentication guides on all all looks good except that there isn’t an indentation of the logo under the front flap. Help and thank you.


----------



## raylyn

It looks like there have been no answers to this thread since February? Am I missing something?


----------



## Curlyhair1

Sounds about right...I posted under a different thread and got responses.. Comments were turned off and I was told to post here. No responses.


----------



## MartieB

Curlyhair1 said:


> I bought a small, long handled navy LePliage at Marshall’s.  Please see the inner label. What do you think? Did I fall for a fake? Looking at authentication guides on all all looks good except that there isn’t an indentation of the logo under the front flap. Help and thank you.


Hi, I'm not in any way an expert, but I have an authentic bought in person in a boutique, and it doesn't have an indentation under the front flap, so that particular detail isn't a sure sign of a fake. In fact, the underside of your flap looks very similar to mine.


----------



## Amazona

LP MLH, I'm thinking this is not genuine, 99,9% sure of it. There is no clear plastic tag inside and the writing on the back of the flap is not right. Seller has no idea if this is genuine or not.







This is my biggest problem:


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Amazona

Flap from the front.


----------



## Purser4ever1!

Hi all! Can you please help me to authenticate this Longchamp Toieltry Kit I purchased off of poshmark?

Name: Le Pilage Toiletry Kit/Case in black nylon
Seller:yocheved13
Link: Link to Longchamp Item

Thank you for the help!


----------



## su123

Wondering about this nylon shoulder purse.  Have been unable to find this style in google images.  Have doubts as the G looks like a C and the interior tag seems shoddily made.  Much appreciated!!


----------



## Ottoman

Hey all. I purchased a Longchamp le pliage travel bag from thredUP and it does not compare to my medium le pliage. The leather diamond pattern, doesn’t look, the interior zipper doesn’t look right, the handles are finished where they meet the bag, the interior sticking and tag seems off and while the le pliage and color seem correct on the tag, I can’t find a 1200 style number anywhere. Any advice is much appreciated. I can’t just “return” the bag Unless it truly is fake. (I originally shared on a Facebook group and had to screenshot my image as I took them directly in the Facebook post)


----------



## honkers

Newbie here! I picked up this bag at a yard sale and hoping someone could help me authenticate it. There are no tags inside. I can take more pictures if it helps!


----------



## baklaava

Can someone please help me authenticate the bag? I bought it from Poshmark so I only have a few days to accept the item as authentic.
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo small tote in black. Here are pictures


----------



## ooh1220

hi everyone... its 2020 and i am confirming the authenticity of my Black Longchamp Planetes which is now discontinued for sure... this is the tag inside - Made in Romania? and the serial number seems odd... just noticed it now... love this bag but i just want to confirm PLEASE...


----------



## thankfulangel

hi there, can someone please authentic this Longchamp? i found it on a selling app but I don't ever remember seeing it in this design? but i could be wrong, i have a feeling it is fake but just had to have it confirmed. thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

thankfulangel said:


> hi there, can someone please authentic this Longchamp? i found it on a selling app but I don't ever remember seeing it in this design? but i could be wrong, i have a feeling it is fake but just had to have it confirmed. thanks!



Fake to the core


----------



## thankfulangel

SmokieDragon said:


> Fake to the core


Thank you , i thought so, Seller claimss it's authentic!


----------



## Narnanz

Authentication please if anyone is available 
Item Longchamp Patent Leather Hobo
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/925132/longchamp-patent-leather-bag
Seller Mia J via Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you


----------



## thankfulangel

hi authenticators! when someone gets a moment, would you mind authenticating if this is the real deal? seller said she bought it 2 years ago at the outlet. I'm not sure if the print comes in this color. TIA! hope everyone is staying safe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

thankfulangel said:


> hi authenticators! when someone gets a moment, would you mind authenticating if this is the real deal? seller said she bought it 2 years ago at the outlet. I'm not sure if the print comes in this color. TIA! hope everyone is staying safe!



It is so fake!


----------



## Sstephanie845

Hi everyone! Happy to say I just bought my first longchamp roseau!! It's the medium sized one. I just had a couple questions! I did by the bag second hand. I want to make sure it's authentic. Here are a few pictures of the listing. Is there any tags similar to the le pliage bags that I should look out for?


----------



## Ditp

Hi everyone! Would the authenticators kindly assist to assess if this Longchamp LGP is authentic? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hi guys! I've been looking at this Le Pliage Cuir with shoulder strap on a local Ebay page, it looks good to me but just wanted to do a double check here. Thank you!


----------



## DianaSerendipia

Hello, longtime lurker-researcher, first time poster. I recently bought a Longchamp Cuir Medium in color Pebble from The RealReal. It was a non-returnable purchase for being marked down forty percent. I trusted the site but with my semi-esucated expertise have noticed variations in the quality. One thing I can’t photograph is that the handles seem to be made of the same leather than the rest of the bag and are floppy, they don’t stand up straight.

Link to the original post of sale: 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-8ed6m
		


I will appreciate your input. Thank you.


----------



## DianaSerendipia

More photos for #6114 Medium Cuir in Pebble.


----------



## hrhkaren

Does any member have the new model of the Neo? It’s the one with the jockey on the strap now.

I just received my LC LP Neo in small. I bought directly from LC but having second guesses - from the inner tag to zipper, just want to make sure it wasn’t a fake that someone returned and it got to me. And to boot, it’s made in France. Whereas most if not all of the neo I see here on the authenticate thread is made in Romania or China.

Does the newer model Neo have “L” in front of the style number on the inner tag?

I couldn’t get a clear picture but zipper shows Vislon YKK 5VS T <— (t is smaller font)


----------



## fawnx

Hello, please authenticate this bag listed on Poshmark by seller luckysense.
*Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle Bag XS in Black *
Photos below and link to listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Mini-Pliage-Cuir-Leather-Tote-5fdb19ec40097754d799d3de
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## fawnx

Hello, please authenticate this bag listed on Poshmark by seller luckysense.
*Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle Bag XS in Navy*
Photos below and link to listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longch...ossbody-Leather-Tote-5fdb1c4173d96161c76bf2ff
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## sme99

Hi, is anyone available to take a look at this for me, please? I regretted not buying one when they first came out, and found this one pre-loved, but I am aware that there are lots of fakes out there and can't find anywhere to get it authenticated. Many thanks!

*Large, long handled Clo'e Floirat limited edition bag from 2018
Purchased pre loved*


----------



## sme99

sme99 said:


> Hi, is anyone available to take a look at this for me, please? I regretted not buying one when they first came out, and found this one pre-loved, but I am aware that there are lots of fakes out there and can't find anywhere to get it authenticated. Many thanks!
> 
> *Large, long handled Clo'e Floirat limited edition bag from 2018
> Purchased pre loved*
> 
> View attachment 4946038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946046



Anyone able to help, please?


----------



## MeepMeep67

sme99 said:


> Hi, is anyone available to take a look at this for me, please? I regretted not buying one when they first came out, and found this one pre-loved, but I am aware that there are lots of fakes out there and can't find anywhere to get it authenticated. Many thanks!
> 
> *Large, long handled Clo'e Floirat limited edition bag from 2018
> Purchased pre loved*
> 
> View attachment 4946038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946046


@seton is great at these.


----------



## yukiko183

lobeey said:


> I'm curious if anyone ever bought bags from MARVELLOUS Paradise [emoji4] Not sure if their bags are legit or not
> Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/


hi do already got the answer either they selling authentic or not?


----------



## Long Champ

sanity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate your help to authenticate the below item. Although the listing appears similar to that of LcWongSales, Qoo10, they are not from same supplier. Seller has indicated that it is authentic but I have my concern.
> 
> Name: CLEARANCE SALES] LONGCHAMP 1512/1515 and 1899/1623 /1699 BAG(Only few units left for each color)
> Name of Seller: Bonjor Outlet
> 
> Thanks and much appreciated for your help.



The receipt is a valid receipt after verification. The bag looks genuine base on the texture of leather and logo. You can bring the bag to shop for verification if you have doubt.


----------



## Long Champ

EGBDF said:


> fake



The receipt is a valid receipt after verification. The bag looks genuine base on the texture of leather and logo. You can bring the bag to shop for verification if you have doubt.


----------



## Kris_t1n

Hi, please help to find out whether my new Longchamp le Pliage neo top handle in red is authentic or not. The seller claims this is authentic, but I have doubts since this is my first time buying this bag on the online shop I found on IG: sheneedit_ofc. 

Many thanks in advance!

Item: Longchamp le pliage Neo (medium)
Color: Red


----------



## antreyes03

hrhkaren said:


> Does any member have the new model of the Neo? It’s the one with the jockey on the strap now.
> 
> I just received my LC LP Neo in small. I bought directly from LC but having second guesses - from the inner tag to zipper, just want to make sure it wasn’t a fake that someone returned and it got to me. And to boot, it’s made in France. Whereas most if not all of the neo I see here on the authenticate thread is made in Romania or China.
> 
> Does the newer model Neo have “L” in front of the style number on the inner tag?
> 
> I couldn’t get a clear picture but zipper shows Vislon YKK 5VS T <— (t is smaller font)
> 
> View attachment 4930561


Were you able to get a response about the tag and whether you have an authentic bag? I just got mine and it starts with an "L" too.


----------



## mathilda0117

Item Name: Le Pliage Cuir Medium, not sure what color this is... 
Link: https://posh.mk/Qk8ioPeKOeb

Thank you!


----------



## sarahnade081812

Hello! Was hoping to authenticate this longchamp before I purchased. Purchasing from a friend. 
 Please let me know if additional photos are required.


----------



## sarahnade081812

Bb@143 said:


> Hello!
> I need your help to authenticate
> Item : longchamp sakura small
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735588
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735584
> View attachment 3735588
> View attachment 3735590
> View attachment 3735593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color ink
> Item number : 1512578058
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever find out if it was authentic?


----------



## Nuthatch

Hello! I purchased this Longchamp bag, and am wondering if someone can let me know whether or not it is authentic. This is my first experience with Longchamp bags, so I have no reference. I am not sure what model it is, only that it is supposedly vintage. It is approx 12" x 6". In case you can't tell from the photos, the zippers are marked with a "45". If any more photos are required, please let me know. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## terene

hi

can someone help me to authenticate these

1. longchamp in medium size
2 long champ travel bag L size


thank you!


----------



## terene

hi

can someone help me to authenticate these

1. longchamp in medium size
2 long champ travel bag L size


thank you!
View attachment 5047676


View attachment 5047677


View attachment 5047678


View attachment 5047679



View attachment 5047680


View attachment 5047681


View attachment 5047682


View attachment 5047683


----------



## Freezegoalie

Please help me to authentic this bag:

Item description: Limited Edition Longchamp Autourbde Ha Long Bay, Vietnam River, Le Pilage Should bag.

Thanks.


----------



## rabbithole

Dear Authenticators,
I purchased a Longchamp Amazone cross body bag in slate blue last week from Yoox.
Can you please authenticate? - thanks in advance for your help  

Brand Longchamp 
Bag: Amazone (small cross body)
Name of the seller: Yoox 
Cost: $210 USD
Item no.: similar to https://www.yoox.com/us/45455591SE/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80

Tag:
ZSTT KNG/M/03
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN MOROCCO 
5700001026/00749/0001
10022930729

My feeling is that this bag is a fake and made out of vinyl, as the material edges don’t look like leather to me, neither does the label and it smells of plastic. The care card is folded in four - which another website identifies as fake. 

Many thanks
Rabbit


----------



## Allyrene

Hi 
Would like to make sure this bag is authentic. Thank you 
Name:Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Canvas Bucket Bag
Grey


----------



## Bec215

Freezegoalie said:


> Please help me to authentic this bag:
> 
> Item description: Limited Edition Longchamp Autourbde Ha Long Bay, Vietnam River, Le Pilage Should bag.
> 
> Thanks.



I got this bag as a gift, and determined it was fake, for the following reasons - hope this helps...

1. The size was ~2cm smaller width than the authentic ones I bought in a store - I checked 3 Pliage against it - all 3 store bought were the same size, this bag wasn’t. So i knew immediately.

2. Handles were slightly squishy, and too rounded. They definitely had a foam core - real pliage are just leather, and firm.

3. the fabric felt “off”... too rigid and almost crunchy, compared to my store bought ones.

The diagonal hash pattern can be a bit of a red herring... You can see my original, 20-yr. old Pliage (bought at Nordstrom) has a deep hash embossed on the leather... but the just-purchased (from a Longchamp store) Club, the hash is not as deep - more surface. And there’s a huge texture difference in the flap underside.  

So I suggest start with with edge to edge width, then handles, and if either of those are off, you’re in the same boat as me. If they’re good, move on to checking the embossing and hardware - that the jockey faces the right direction and looks the right level of detail (mine faced correct direction, but too little definition).

Good luck!


----------



## goldfish19

Freezegoalie said:


> Please help me to authentic this bag:
> 
> Item description: Limited Edition Longchamp Autourbde Ha Long Bay, Vietnam River, Le Pilage Should bag.
> 
> Thanks.


This looks fake to me.


----------



## Aurorax

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside





goldfish19 said:


> No red flag. Please post a clearer photo of the plastic tag. Next time please don't collage your photos


Thank you so much. I completely forgotten about the posts until today


----------



## Aurorax

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good but I need a photo of the plastic tag inside


Thank you


----------



## Sora_V

Please help authenticate this Le Pliage Cuir bag, thank you in advance!


----------



## Sora_V

Sorry I forgot to add the link:


			https://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandear-store/34970804/?s-id=step0_sp_itemimage
		




Sora_V said:


> advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/0e0e72e8-232a-4fba-87f4-599bad1ceeba-jpeg.5137744/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="0E0E72E8-232A-4FBA-87F4-599BAD1CEEBA.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/ae449e0d-9cf3-4b31-83fb-285864577f88-jpeg.5137745/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="AE449E0D-9CF3-4B31-83FB-285864577F88.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/cb27707c-3b0a-4667-bbe2-6ae85a36f5f9-jpeg.5137746/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="CB27707C-3B0A-4667-BBE2-6AE85A36F5F9.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/677cf25a-a963-4f15-99a5-83187ae14778-jpeg.5137747/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="677CF25A-A963-4F15-99A5-83187AE14778.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/534c9c36-261f-4537-bc32-5722dc8cd5cf-jpeg.5137748/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="534C9C36-261F-4537-BC32-5722DC8CD5CF.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/92852f83-c2e4-454b-bbb8-c628a855d976-jpeg.5137749/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="92852F83-C2E4-454B-BBB8-C628A855D976.jpeg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/730cc995-e00e-43f1-ae3c-e00e6ef993dd-jpeg.5137750/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="730CC995-E00E-43F1-AE3C-E00E6EF993DD.jpeg" style="" /&gt;


----------



## beeyaneeka

I just bought this online and the seller claimed that she bought this from Paris and upon checking the aerial number, I realized that it has 12 Characters and Numbers when it should have been 10?
I was also surprised to see the zipper color as brown instead of pink and would like to know if this is authentic? Thanks in advance to the angel who can help me I paid $100 for this  stay safe!


----------



## beeyaneeka

SmokieDragon said:


> It is so fake!



Hi Smokie Dragon,

hope you can help authenticate mine. I'm mainly worried about the incorrect serial number and brown zips instead of pink  thanks dear!


----------



## gndym

Hi all, I humbly would like to ask for your help to authenticate this bag. I bought this online since we are not allowed to go out in my area right now due to Covid situation.

I bought this at a reputable online store in my country, yet I still doubt the authenticity of this bag. And since this is my first ever Longchamp bag, I desperately need your help.

Thanks before.


----------



## anytimecuddle

Hi, I got this bag as a gift a long long time ago and I was hoping to know if it was fake or not before trying to maybe sell it. Can you guys help me?


----------



## Mrs.D

Hi everyone! I'd like to kindly ask you to authenticate this bag. I bought it and now I'm bit sure if it's authentic because of how the leather feels. Also I found that the main zipper didn't have the engravings,but the inside pocket one does. There are also no engravings on the strap clasps. 

I've been looking at the threat for days now but still can't be a 100% sure. Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.

More photos in the next post.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small, color should be fuchsia 
Name of the seller: FB Marketplace, private seller


----------



## Mrs.D

Mrs.D said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to kindly ask you to authenticate this bag. I bought it and now I'm bit sure if it's authentic because of how the leather feels. Also I found that the main zipper didn't have the engravings,but the inside pocket one does. There are also no engravings on the strap clasps.
> 
> I've been looking at the threat for days now but still can't be a 100% sure. Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.
> 
> More photos in the next post.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small, color should be fuchsia
> Name of the seller: FB Marketplace, private seller
> View attachment 5203451
> View attachment 5203452
> View attachment 5203453
> View attachment 5203455
> View attachment 5203456
> View attachment 5203457
> View attachment 5203458
> View attachment 5203459
> View attachment 5203460
> View attachment 5203461
> View attachment 5203462


----------



## alexapples

Hi everyone,

does this Longchamp neo look authentic?
Mum is looking at buying, I also bought from this seller in navy last year, no problems I think? But never got a second opinion, checks out on all websites I found that has pics comparing fake vs real Longchamp neo bags.

model: li pilage neo medium in bilberry 
seller: bag.tree









						New Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry 1515 Made in France  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Bilberry 1515 Made in France at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				





thanks in advance


----------



## Shelby33

I see you guys haven't gotten much of a response, but you can call Longchamp customer service, they are extremely helpful. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.D

Shelby33 said:


> I see you guys haven't gotten much of a response, but you can call Longchamp customer service, they are extremely helpful.
> Good luck!


I did just that, because I didn't want to wait for so long to get it authenticated here. So if it's any help to the others waiting and you guys can compare my pics to yours, my bag was deemed authentic by two Longchamp stores


----------



## Tina-M

Hello there,
Can you help me with this Le Foulonne backpack, please?
Bought in second hand shop.
It's made really well, perfect stitching, hardware, YKK zippers, everything. I'm just wondering if they made these in China too?
Thank you so much!


----------



## NY3

Hi,

Is this bag authentic?
Could you help me?


----------



## NY3

Hello,

Do you know is my bag fake or not?
Thank you for your help so much!


----------



## sss85

Hi, I just received as a gift and wanted to seek some help to authenticate the bag please? Many many thanks.

This is a LGP Le Pilage small crossbody bag.


----------



## goldfish19

NY3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know is my bag fake or not?
> Thank you for your help so much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243079


Looks good ✅


----------



## goldfish19

anytimecuddle said:


> Hi, I got this bag as a gift a long long time ago and I was hoping to know if it was fake or not before trying to maybe sell it. Can you guys help me?


Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Mrs.D said:


> View attachment 5203463
> View attachment 5203464
> View attachment 5203465
> View attachment 5203466
> View attachment 5203467
> View attachment 5203468
> View attachment 5203469
> View attachment 5203470
> View attachment 5203471
> View attachment 5203472


Authentic ✅


----------



## sss85

Anyone here that can help me please? Any sort of feedback would be great! 


sss85 said:


> Hi, I just received as a gift and wanted to seek some help to authenticate the bag please? Many many thanks.
> 
> This is a LGP Le Pilage small crossbody bag.


----------



## goldfish19

sss85 said:


> Hi, I just received as a gift and wanted to seek some help to authenticate the bag please? Many many thanks.
> 
> This is a LGP Le Pilage small crossbody bag.


This looks fake to me, unfortunately.


----------



## Lizzys

@goldfish19 I was looking at The Real Real site because I have some bags listed for sale there and saw this and think it is fake and wanted to report it if it is.  Please let me know what you think.  I know for sure it is not a Boxford XL because I own one but this seems fake to me.  The link has more pictures.  Thanks for your help.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/longchamp-boxford-xl-travel-bag-bupt9


----------



## sss85

goldfish19 said:


> This looks fake to me, unfortunately.


Hi, appreciate the response. Any obvious giveaways to arrive at this impression?


----------



## sleepycow

Can someone help me authenticate this?









						Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Large Black
					

Shop lswartzman's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Fantastic tote bag especially for travelling. Folds down for easy storage in seconds




					poshmark.ca
				




It looks pretty good, but the markings (accents) aren't that clear and the embossing (back side of flap) isn't that apparent.


----------



## NY3

NY3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> Could you help me?


Can anyone help me in this case, please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## gndym

can anyone help me with this? It means a lot! Thanks



gndym said:


> Hi all, I humbly would like to ask for your help to authenticate this bag. I bought this online since we are not allowed to go out in my area right now due to Covid situation.
> 
> I bought this at a reputable online store in my country, yet I still doubt the authenticity of this bag. And since this is my first ever Longchamp bag, I desperately need your help.
> 
> Thanks before.


----------



## pfbaglover

Hi guys!
Got this one secondhand. Do you know whether it´s authentic or fake?
Colour faded but it is dark blue leather.

LC Roseau Heritage dark blue. Size may be s.

Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## jensydney

Hi. Could anyone please authenticate this vintage Longchamp bag? Bought this at an online platform.

Item: Longchamp Leather-Trimmed Canvas Hobo
Size: 11.5" (W) x 7.25" (H) x 1" (D)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jynny

Hi, hope you can kindly help to authenticate this new purchase of mine, many thanks in advance:-

Name/item description/specific item: Long Champ Le Pliage Document Holder in Noir
Name of the seller: Stevio 
Item link: https://carousell.app.link/YUYgt07XZmb
Photos:


----------



## Jynny

Jynny said:


> Hi, hope you can kindly help to authenticate this new purchase of mine, many thanks in advance:-
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Long Champ Le Pliage Document Holder in Noir
> Name of the seller: Stevio
> Item link: https://carousell.app.link/YUYgt07XZmb
> Photos:



Missed out the label, attaching here!


----------



## -flawless-

Could someone please help me authenticate the following bag? TIA!


Name/item description/specific item: navy le pliage tote
Name of the seller: local
Item no.: local
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Found her on Poshmark.


----------



## nova_girl

*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle Bag XS (is the color Pilot Blue)?
*Name of the seller*: TJ Maxx (in-store)
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hi I appreciate if you can authentic this bag I bought at our local flea market. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you so much.


----------



## NY3

Hi,

Is this bag authentic? 








						Longchamp Gatsby bőrtáska
					

Kínál Longchamp Gatsby bőrtáska: Eladó közepes méretű eredeti Longchamp Gatsby bőrtáska. Használt, emiatt ennyi az ára.




					www.jofogas.hu
				




Could you help me?


----------



## ERIKA12113

Hi, please help me authenticate this


----------



## miyawoks

Hi! I hope someone can authenticate this bag my friend is interested in getting:

Name/item description/specific item: Long Champ Le Pliage Miaou Long Handle Large Tote in Malabar
Item link: 

And this is the tag my friend sent me:



Hope someone can authenticate, pls.


----------



## goldfish19

Mrs.D said:


> View attachment 5203463
> View attachment 5203464
> View attachment 5203465
> View attachment 5203466
> View attachment 5203467
> View attachment 5203468
> View attachment 5203469
> View attachment 5203470
> View attachment 5203471
> View attachment 5203472


 authentic in my opinion


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Hi, 
Would you be able to authenticate this item? Purchase from a designer discount site in the UK - BrandAlley 
I've purchased other Longchamp bag from them before and they have seem fine to me. But this one with the tag have really thrown me off. 

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Black


----------



## goldfish19

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Hi,
> Would you be able to authenticate this item? Purchase from a designer discount site in the UK - BrandAlley
> I've purchased other Longchamp bag from them before and they have seem fine to me. But this one with the tag have really thrown me off.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Black


I don't see any red flags.


----------



## goldfish19

miyawoks said:


> Hi! I hope someone can authenticate this bag my friend is interested in getting:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Long Champ Le Pliage Miaou Long Handle Large Tote in Malabar
> Item link:
> 
> And this is the tag my friend sent me:
> View attachment 5374954
> 
> 
> Hope someone can authenticate, pls.



This is fake.


----------



## goldfish19

nova_girl said:


> *Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Cuir Top Handle Bag XS (is the color Pilot Blue)?
> *Name of the seller*: TJ Maxx (in-store)
> *Item no*.: n/a
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305835
> View attachment 5305836
> View attachment 5305837
> View attachment 5305839
> View attachment 5305840
> View attachment 5305841
> View attachment 5305844
> View attachment 5305849
> View attachment 5305850
> View attachment 5305851
> View attachment 5305852
> View attachment 5305853


No red flags!


----------



## goldfish19

-flawless- said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate the following bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: navy le pliage tote
> Name of the seller: local
> Item no.: local
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> View attachment 5304516
> View attachment 5304517
> View attachment 5304518
> View attachment 5304519


authentic


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

goldfish19 said:


> I don't see any red flags.


Thank you, it was the FS after the style code that threw me off, I know the code is the correct one for the older style Cuir Crossbody with the silver hardware. But I don't think I've seen the style code with a letter after it then the colour code.


----------



## -flawless-

goldfish19 said:


> authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Hello! I’m new here. Can someone help me authenticate this bag, please? Also, I would love to know the name and other information about this particular bag.
Thank you in advance!

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Mini Planetes (Seller’s description)
Name of the seller*: Mercari- RoamingShepherd
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see photos below.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp? Seller did not include picture of the tag. 


*Name/item description/specific item: *Le Pliage Large Tote (Seller’s description)
*Name of the seller*: Mercari- milanie2
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag, please? Seller did not post the tag of the bag. 


*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp (don’t know the name)
Name of the seller*: Mercari- rbt
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag, please? I asked for the photo of the white tag but seller hasn’t respond yet.


*Name/item description/specific item: Navy Longchamp (Seller’s description)
Name of the seller*: Mercari- Macgmc
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag, please?


*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Club (Seller’s description)
Name of the seller*: Local Facebook
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Shelby33 said:


> I see you guys haven't gotten much of a response, but you can call Longchamp customer service, they are extremely helpful.
> Good luck!



What do you mean by calling Longchamp customer service? Do they authenticate bags over the phone? Sorry I’m new here.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag, please?


*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp LM Large Shopper Tote (Seller’s description)
Name of the seller*: Local Facebook
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.


----------



## Shelby33

SouthernBelle143 said:


> What do you mean by calling Longchamp customer service? Do they authenticate bags over the phone? Sorry I’m new here.


Yes if you give them the serial number they tell you what bag you have, I have called them before, they were very nice.


----------



## SouthernBelle143

Shelby33 said:


> Yes if you give them the serial number they tell you what bag you have, I have called them before, they were very nice.



Thank you so much. That’s very helpful!


----------



## sagg99

Hello everyone, I'm not familiar with Longchamp, but I found this at Goodwill, and I was wondering if it is authentic.  It is 11" H X 11"W X 6" W and the style name if available, thanks for you help


----------



## ShazMac1970

Hi there, could someone please authenticate this Longchamp XL Tote?  Possibly an older version?  No plastic tag found inside but stitching is immaculate. Many thanks in advance


----------



## ShazMac1970

And underside of tabs


----------



## ShazMac1970

ShazMac1970 said:


> Hi there, could someone please authenticate this Longchamp XL Tote?  Possibly an older version?  No plastic tag found inside but stitching is immaculate. Many thanks in advance


*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage XL tote
Name of the seller*: Local charity shop NZ
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Photos attached


----------



## Jannes

Hi

I just bought this Le Pliage-bag and I suspect it to be a fake one. I have a small Le Pliage tote to compare it to and I find many "red flags"

*Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage M tote - (I think), colour navy
Name of the seller*: Local seller
*Item no*.: n/a
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Photos attached

The button on the leather flap looks off to me, it is not embossed.
The same with the underside of the lid which is covered with some
kind of fabric.
There is also no logo-stamp on the lid/leather flap.

The zipper-pull also looks off and does nok have the logo-pull
I can nok find the plastic tag on the insde, which my old one have. There is no tag on the inside at all.

The blue canvas is otherwise thick and seems like good quality, the leather in general too.

Am I right?












PS! Just som dust on the bag in this last picture. (Sellers photo)


----------



## Torman20

Hi All, 

I’ve recently become obsessed with Longchamp bags, and after saving for a bit, decided to splurge on a Lepliage  Neo. I went for one off the preloved fashion website ‘Cudoni’ and initially the bag looked good, but something just feels off, 


Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo S tote, colour navy
Name of the seller: Cudoni
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: https://www.cudoni.com/products/women/handbags/totes/cloth-pliage-tote-bag

Could anyone please let me know if this bag is authentic?


----------



## Torman20

Additional photos


----------



## miyawoks

goldfish19 said:


> This is fake.



Thanks so much! I had a feeling it was based on the tag.


----------



## oiji

Hey all, first time poster here. Long story short, I was gifted this bag and I have no idea if it's real. Help?

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Le Pliage Small


----------



## oiji




----------



## squidpurse

Hello, I was wondering if someone may be able to help authenticate the bag I just purchased.
*Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Original Small Short Handle in Paper with 2 pockets
*Name of the seller*: Nordstrom.com
*Item no*.: N/A not on auction
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *Item listing is here but the colorway disappeared since I got the last one in stock, but it matches the description here

I know it shipped from Nordstrom, but it came packaged in a generic plastic bag with one side open. I thought the button logo looked a little off compared to my 10+ years old Le Pliage long handle large tote in black, I thought the stitches on the flap was unusually large compared to every other flap of this size I've seen online, and some text on the care card is faded inside. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## squidpurse

squidpurse said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone may be able to help authenticate the bag I just purchased.
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Le Pliage Original Small Short Handle in Paper with 2 pockets
> *Name of the seller*: Nordstrom.com
> *Item no*.: N/A not on auction
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *Item listing is here but the colorway disappeared since I got the last one in stock, but it matches the description here
> 
> I know it shipped from Nordstrom, but it came packaged in a generic plastic bag with one side open. I thought the button logo looked a little off compared to my 10+ years old Le Pliage long handle large tote in black, I thought the stitches on the flap was unusually large compared to every other flap of this size I've seen online, and some text on the care card is faded inside. Thanks so much for your time.
> View attachment 5446319
> View attachment 5446320
> View attachment 5446321
> View attachment 5446322
> View attachment 5446323
> View attachment 5446324
> View attachment 5446325
> View attachment 5446326
> View attachment 5446327
> View attachment 5446328
> View attachment 5446329
> View attachment 5446330


Here are the remaining images:


----------



## miyawoks

squidpurse said:


> Here are the remaining images:
> View attachment 5446332


Not an authenticator, but based on previous posts here, you might want to repost a clearer photo of this. The authenticators usually ask for clear and readable photos of the inside tag.


----------



## squidpurse

miyawoks said:


> Not an authenticator, but based on previous posts here, you might want to repost a clearer photo of this. The authenticators usually ask for clear and readable photos of the inside tag.



Thanks for letting me know and sorry to everyone for the spam. I added a couple more images showing the tag and zipper better, as well as the button logo shape (specifically that the shape behind the rider isn’t flat on top, and the questionable horse neck shape).


----------



## igmundfreud

Hi could someone help me authenticate the bags being sold by this seller on Lazada? Have not actually purchased but intend to get it as a gift. They claim to be 100% authentic with perfect reviews, but I am extremely wary of the number of fakes flying around... Thanks!

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Club Shoulder (L), Garnet
*Name of the seller*: Bett Life
*Link to seller: *








						Check out ❤SG In stock❤!!! 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP L...at 49% off!$99.00 only!Get it on Lazada now!
					

at 49% off!$99.00 only!Get it on Lazada now!




					s.lazada.sg


----------



## pursekitten

Hi wonderful fellow Longchamp fans!

I recently purchased a larger size Roseau on Poshmark to replace my smaller Roseau, but when I compared the two bags I have concerns.

The bag does have the PRYM 6/4B snaps on both sides and an embossed logo with the proper stitching on the outside but:

No magnetic snap inside to close the bag
No leather logo tag sewn inside the bag
Lining does not have a seam/stitches down the middle bottom of the bag, but is stitched around the interior bottom of the bag
Otherwise, the weight and feel and smell of the bag same as my old small Roseau.

Is this bag real or fake? Thank you so much for your advice.  

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Roseau Medium in Camel (from the 1990s?)
*Name of the seller*: Samebo
*Link to seller: *https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Handbag-5d97ab60adb58d6261b6cd07

Seller photos below:














My photos when I received the bag:


----------



## pursekitten

Just noticed these two notches on the inside the open interior pocket, so I included a photo below just in case it helps:




And here's a photo of the interior pocket tear where the tag probably would be if it had one. (The bag arrived torn this way.)


----------



## pursekitten

Update: I decided to return the bag to the seller for a full refund. 

Reasons: 

An undisclosed torn interior pocket
An undisclosed large ink stain
Missing Longchamp "Made in" tag
The search for a vintage Roseau tote continues!


----------



## Molare

Hi..i found this at carousell, please let me know this bag is authentic or not because i never buy longchamp before. Thank you!


----------



## ClaudiaK

Hi awesome authenticators, I just bought this Longchamp Arbre de Vie Tree of Life Le Pliage tote on Poshmark. I have suspicions about the authenticity due to the leather color and roundness of the handles. Please let me know if you believe it is fake or authentic. If fake, please let me know why so I can return to the seller and get a refund.

Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longch...tote-bag-purse-large-62f84bd43b982ac122abbc77

Here are my photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/EofJMuw5mpMzqWFc6

Thank you so very much!
Claudia


----------



## J.2183

Hi @goldfish19,

I have my eye on a bag from a local seller (in Nigeria) who I’ve purchased pieces from with mixed success but I’m holding out for hope that this isn’t a rep.

I’d love your opinion on it though so I can make an offer or leave it alone depending on your take on it.

Thanks!

(p.s. I’ve attached the pictures from the post for the item so I hope that’s enough to guide you)

Name of Item: Le Pliage Neo (red)
Name of seller: @renatathriftbags (instagram)
Link:


----------



## msdwong

*Hi can someone please help authenticate this Le Pliage Neo bag from me off eBay please? Thank you in advance!

Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Nylon Shoulder Tote
*Name of the seller*: bellalunapotter
*Item no*.: N/A not on auction
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: *Item link below with photos:

*https://www.ebay.ca/itm/304625328354?hash=item46ed15a0e2:g:BVIAAOSwHXFjHMUN&amdata=enc%3AAQAHAAAAsJEvWvXCrpl8mfoZQJaku7f257%2FPBoznjeUcEt09HsqiE6vivF4PLwHdF2sCLYnd14LZpubqbciU8J0EJ3Bhuw5W8q8AVki%2BxZS8m0zgNp46xmi8PS2nX374SIjDlaa07KKE43eZ%2FM4kUnPUH7JQ4YzOt7wUIelzsGEbtQYpTZo9HB1PVhtq6u3sgKZj5zYKFHxHPwdI4%2BiJmfAUBBmxa%2BhxuTVCq0MRIrCXufXw4fa%2B%7Ctkp%3ABk9SR5CZ98vmYA*


----------



## evoony

Hi! This isn’t really an authentication question but more so a “can you help me identify this?”

*Name/item description/specific item: *Longchamp Leather Crossbody with Double Handles and Zipper
*Name of the seller*: The RealReal
*Item no*.:
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*: https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/longchamp-leather-crossbody-bag-eb02o

I’m having the hardest time finding this bag’s existence online. The closest I got was this post by a TPFer years ago—which is similar but not exact. My guess is that it’s a Veau Foulonne piece?


----------



## euphanic

Hi @goldfish19 

Can you please help authenticate this bag on Poshmark

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (Black)
Name of Seller: achege
Item No: not sure
Link to the item: https://posh.mk/uj77CM4iBtb

Thank you!


----------



## arabz22

Hello please help ,
I have longchamp neo and eyeing cuir xs for along time.
I prefer to buy preloved to save my money..
im not sure the bag is authentic, please help
TIA


----------



## jz114

Hi, I recently purchased this Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote preloved and I'm not sure if it is authentic. Some features look real but some seem off, like the clear disc that's not centered around the button as well as some weird letter spacing on the tag. 

Any input would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## AgentGraham

Hello. I would just like
to seek help in authenticating this bag. Thank you.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I've been lusting after this bag ever since Cosmopolitan showed it here!

While in Europe, I inquired about the bag, each store I went into said it was very limited, and some stores only received 1

Back in the US, the Longchamp site sold out, but Nordstrom seems to have a stock pile of them so I happily ordered one from Nordstrom.  (A shout out to On Trac who delivered it last nite at 1030 pm, what great service)

I opened it,  to my surprise, it came in a plastic bag, no dust bag. The leather is stiff, not soft lamb cuir leather like my other bags, and the colors are different. It's lavender; not blue. And the orange is off colored. Tag is MIF. Already has scratches on top flap.  I've placed another order with Nordstrom to see if the next one is in better condition. 

While in Europe, I passed someone wearing the fanny pac and it was just as pictured online blue and true orange.

I'm just kinda disappointed....
Can someone shed some light on this?
Does anyone own the bag or have you seen it in person to confirm colors and leather.


----------



## goldfish19

AgentGraham said:


> Hello. I would just like
> to seek help in authenticating this bag. Thank you.


This is authentic


----------



## goldfish19

ClaudiaK said:


> Hi awesome authenticators, I just bought this Longchamp Arbre de Vie Tree of Life Le Pliage tote on Poshmark. I have suspicions about the authenticity due to the leather color and roundness of the handles. Please let me know if you believe it is fake or authentic. If fake, please let me know why so I can return to the seller and get a refund.
> 
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longch...tote-bag-purse-large-62f84bd43b982ac122abbc77
> 
> Here are my photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/EofJMuw5mpMzqWFc6
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> Claudia


I see red flags. Would say it's not authentic. Sorry


----------



## goldfish19

SouthernBelle143 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag, please?
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp LM Large Shopper Tote (Seller’s description)
> Name of the seller*: Local Facebook
> *Item no*.: n/a
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : Please see below.
> 
> View attachment 5388235
> View attachment 5388236
> View attachment 5388237
> View attachment 5388238
> View attachment 5388239
> View attachment 5388240
> View attachment 5388241
> View attachment 5388242
> View attachment 5388243


Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

-flawless- said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate the following bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: navy le pliage tote
> Name of the seller: local
> Item no.: local
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> View attachment 5304516
> View attachment 5304517
> View attachment 5304518
> View attachment 5304519


No red flags, looks good to me


----------



## goldfish19

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Found her on Poshmark.


authentic


----------



## Miabengal

Hi all, 

I have not posted here before. I bought this bag a few days ago and am unsure if this is real. 
Please could someone authenticate it for me?  I have only today for me to be able to return it. 

I bought this from vinted; the seller's name is olivertreemary.


----------



## goldfish19

Miabengal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have not posted here before. I bought this bag a few days ago and am unsure if this is real.
> Please could someone authenticate it for me?  I have only today for me to be able to return it.
> 
> I bought this from vinted; the seller's name is olivertreemary.


Looks good ☺️


----------



## mel823

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag I found on Postmark:

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage OP Art Large - Amethyst (not sure what the proper color name was)
Seller: jovanacombsllc
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Amethyst-Op-Art-Tote-Large-Satin-purple-black-gray-patent-6393c5c67f29dd03ae725392  

Thank you!


----------

